#ubuntu-es 2011-03-07
<aguitel> primeramente debes elegir en el grub otro kernel y luego con synaptic buscas el ultimo kernel y lo removes
<sur07> buenas noches
<sur07> estoy usando Smuxi, como puedo configurar el programa para q entre por defecto en este canal?
<DavidReza> aguitel,  ok, intentaré eso
<owl-ven> Buenas que podria ejecutar por consola que consuma memoria para poder generar una llave.??
<owl-ven> Que consume memoria por consola?
<elvis> hola
<elvis> porque el wicd que me instale no me reconoce ninguna red inalambrica ?
<ProXeN> Hola
<Sur07> hola, saludos a todos
<ProXeN> Buenas
<Sur07> bueno, parece q nadie habla, muchos menos saludar
<adriel> hola a todos
<ProXeN> Hola
<Sur07> hola que tal?
<ProXeN> Pues aqui andamos
<ProXeN> :P
<ProXeN> Y vosotros?
<adriel> chicos acabo de instalar ubuntu 10.04 netbook
<Sur07> bien, tratando de entlabar una conversacion
<adriel> y tengo un problemita
<ProXeN> Qué problema?
<adriel> cuando activo los efectos graficos extras
<adriel> loss graficos no responden , aveces se frisa por pparte en la pantalla
<ProXeN> No he entendido nada después de la coma
<adriel> la imagen se congela en diferentes partes de la pantalla
<ProXeN> ah
<ProXeN> has instalado los drivers de la gráfica?
<adriel> si
<ProXeN> pues no debería darte problemas
<mauricio> adriel no uses el ubuntu netbook, el gnome normal es mejor
<ProXeN> El de Netbook es el de Unity?
<mauricio> si
<mauricio> pero unity al inicio
<ProXeN> Pues en la 11.04 van a meter Unity en la versión desktop también
<ProXeN> xD
<mauricio> es decir el del 10.10
<mauricio> ProXeN pero va a haber la opcion para tener gnome normal
<ProXeN> ah si?
<ProXeN> menos mal
<mauricio> si
<ProXeN> porque odio Unity
<mauricio> fiuuu
<aguitel> juira unity
<mauricio> ProXeN hay que darle una oportunidad, a lo mejor es bueno
<aguitel> como mi suegra
<ProXeN> A mi me huele demasiado a la barra de tareas del Win 7
<ProXeN> Pero en vertical
<adriel> usaba el 10.10 a 64 bit pero no me reconoce el microfono ni los audifonos
<ProXeN> No se, no me gusta
<mauricio> sobre gustos...
<aguitel> adriel, creo que el tema pasa x desinstalar pulseaudio  e instalar alsa
<adriel> entonces debo instalar pulseaudio y desintalar alsa
<mauricio> si
<aguitel> adriel, busca info en google como hacerlo
<adriel> ok gracias
<m4v> aguitel: pulseaudio sin alsa no funciona, seguro que sabés de lo que hablas?
<m4v> alsa ya viene instalado.
<avatar1488> que tal, buenas
<phillipe> Buenas noches, quiero que por favor me ayuden con una inquietud que tengo, en mi pc tengo win 7 y ubuntu 10.10, win 7 que venia por defecto y ubuntu que yo se lo instalé. Cuando enciendo la pc, me aparecen las opciones en las cuales debo decidir por donde iniciar, pero he notado que sale lo siguiente: Ubuntu, with linux 2.635-27 generic, antes salia dos veces, pero ya va en cuatro? exite alguna explicación? algo está fallando? muchas gracias, no s
<phillipe> oy experto en linux, llevo un par de meses usandolo. Muchas gracias.
<ProXeN> phillipe: Eso es porque se te van instalando kernels nuevos y Ubuntu no los desinstala, así que se te quedan en el grub para poder iniciar con ellos
<DavidReza> Hola a todos
<m4v> phillipe: fijate que seguramente las opciones extras tienen un kernel de una versión distinta, cuando actualizas el kernel el viejo no se desinstala por seguridad
<ProXeN> Yo te recomiendo que vayas desinstalando los antiguos y te dejes solo el actual, y el penúltimo, por si el último te diese algún fallo
<ProXeN> Es muy sencillo desinstalar los viejos, busca por google que seguro que encuentras una guia
<phillipe> y cual es la traducción de tu explicación? es decir que no es nada para preocuparme?
<ProXeN> No, es normal
<ProXeN> Simplemente los kernels viejos no se desinstalan y por eso te van saliendo más entradas en el grub
<phillipe> gracias, me puedes aconsejar alguna pagina?
<m4v> es normal, si desinstalas solos kernels viejos las opciones extras se van.
<ProXeN> http://www.ubuntu-ve.org/node/93
<DavidReza> tengo una duda, no he podido crear una carpeta, y acabo de recordar que la carpeta /sys es como.. una carpeta virtual?
<ProXeN> Usar google no hace daño :P
<phillipe> como siempre son todos ustedes muy amables.
<m4v> phillipe: puedes desinstalar los kernels viejos desde el synaptic
<phillipe> mm es verdad usar google no hace daño, lo que hace daño es no saberlo usar
<ProXeN> phillipe: Lo que te quiero decir es que, con la explicación, es fácil encontrar una respuesta en Google
<phillipe> Mil gracias amigos, son todos muy coordiales. Un Gran abrazo.
<dzup2> fuchi
<DavidReza> entonces me preguntaba si por eso no puedo crear una carpeta dentro de la capeta /sys ?
<m4v> phillipe: abre el synaptic, busca por "linux-image"
<m4v> phillipe: marca los más antiguos para borrar, deja los 2 más recientes o uno solo, como gustes (preferiblemente 2) y desinstalalos.
<phillipe> como abro synaptic,
<m4v> DavidReza: no se, que quieres hacer realmente?
<m4v> DavidReza: /sys es un punto de montaje de una "partición" del sistema, y no es algo para tocar.
<m4v> phillipe: es el administrador de paquetes, no te puedo ayudar ahí porque no tengo Gnome para guiarte bien.
<phillipe> gracias, ya lo encontre, M4v, pero hay muchas
<DavidReza> m4v,  pues lo que pasa es que estaba viendo que en mi archivo nohup.out hay 5744 lineas de "cat: /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness: No such file or directory"
<DavidReza> y leyendo en internet, eso tiene que ver por qué no puedo controlar el brillo de mi laptop
<m4v> DavidReza: nohup de qué proceso?
<DavidReza> entonces quería crear esa carpeta
<DavidReza> pues ese archivo se crea cuando se inicia el istema
<m4v> DavidReza: no, nohup.out es la salida de un proceso cuando se ejecuta con nohup, ese archivo no debería aparecer así porque sí
<DavidReza> antier instalé todas las actualizaciones, dentro de ellas el kernel 2.6.35-27, y cuando intento entrar con el
<DavidReza> aparecen las operaciones que hace como si hubiese presionado Alt+F1, y se queda siempre en nohup: ignoring input and appending output to `nohup.out´
<DavidReza> entonces, borré el archivo, inicié con el kernel anterior que tenía, el 2.6.35-25, y cuando chequé el nohup.out tenía todo eso
<DavidReza> y casualmente tiene que ver con lo que SIEMPRE he querido resolver que es el brillo de mi laptop
<DavidReza> entonces quise crear la carpeta esa de acpivideo0, pero no puedo, y fue que entonces recordé que era como una carpeta virtual, como la de /proc
<m4v> algo seguramente agregaste al intentar resolver eso, y quedó mal, /proc y /sys no son carpetas en el sentido normal, lo maneja el sistema eso.
<m4v> phillipe: pero instaldos debes tener 2 o 3
<m4v> instalados*
<phillipe> M4v. me puedes indicar por favor como hago un pantallazo para enviar la imagen
<DavidReza> a que te refieres con que algo seguramene agregué al intentar resolver eso?
<phillipe> si no es mucha molestia
<m4v> phillipe: ejecuta "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" en una terminal, y pasalo con un pastebin
<m4v> !paste phillipe
<kubot> phillipe: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<phillipe> Hola M4v, creo que ya
<phillipe> http://imagebin.org/141573
<phillipe> http://imagebin.org/141573
<m4v> phillipe: borra los paquetes linux-image-* más antiguos, los que tienen 2.6.35.22 y 2.6.35.24, deja los otros 2 más nuevos (linux-image-generic no lo borres)
<Jakeukalane> hola
<Jakeukalane> tengo un problema de instalación
<phillipe> Gracias
<Jakeukalane> me sale error al procesar xulrunner-1.9.2
<Jakeukalane> como podría solucionarlo
<Jakeukalane> ??
<pipo65> buenas
<m4v> !detalles Jakeukalane
<kubot> Jakeukalane: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<pipo65> m4v: como andas
<pipo65> estoy contento
<Nekroide> buenas noches bariloche
<Nekroide> gentes tengo un problemita con los controladores privativos
<Nekroide> el de la placa de video me lo instalo perfecto
<Nekroide> pero con la placa wireless tube dramas
<Nekroide> en un momento funciono pero luego de una reiniciada dejo de andar y ahora cuanto intento activarlo me dice algo como SystemError: installArchives() failed
<Nekroide> pfff
<Nekroide> muy domingo no anda nadie..
<Nekroide> ¡?
<Jakeukalane> me sale esto: E: xulrunner-1.9.2: el subproceso script post-installation instalado devolvió el código de salida de error 2 E: xulrunner-1.9.2-dev: problemas de dependencias - se deja sin configurar E: xulrunner-dev: problemas de dependencias - se deja sin configurarr
<Jakeukalane> update-alternatives: error: el vínculo alternativo /usr/bin/xulrunner ya esta siendo gestionado por xulrunner
<mauricio> como puedo desinstalar un programa que instale compilando?
<dabor> mauricio, a veces se puede con make uninstall (el readme debe decir)
<mauricio> como puedo desinstalar un programa que instale compilando?
<mauricio> aaa
<mauricio> ok
<mauricio> gracias
<Jakeukalane> mauricio, lee el archivo install o  readme
<Jakeukalane> nromarlmmente se intala en /usr/local/bin
<mauricio> si, gracias funciono
<mauricio> gracias a todos :D
<dabor> mauricio, siempre es mejor instalar desde los repositorios ( a menos que necesites algo muy específico)
<mauricio> dabor claro, pero en mi caso necesitaba el covergloobus y no estaba paramaverick
<mauricio> y compile
<mauricio> pero decidi instalarlo desde ppa para lucid
<mauricio> mezcle repos
<mauricio> pero son como 2 paquetes
<mauricio> asique no pasa nada
<Hierro59> Saludos! si quieren escuchar buena musica entren a http://radioalzao.ya.st/ y me dicen que tal suena
<Hierro59> estoy transmitiendo audio y me gustaria saber si se escucha bien
<Hierro59> alguienme puede ayudar?
<m4v> Hierro59: no, este canal es para soporte de Ubuntu.
<Hierro59> lo estoy haciendo desde Ubuntu 10.10
<Hierro59> con IDJC
<Hierro59> m4v, ya lo he hecho antes pero desde 10.04
<m4v> que estés usando Ubuntu no tiene nada que ver. Si necesitas ayuda sobre Ubuntu? radio screaming no lo es.
<Hierro59> ok entiendo disculpa
<DavidReza> alguien me podría decir que diferencia hay entre todos los archivos .log de Xorg.0, Xorg.1, Xorg.2, Xorg.3, Xorg.4 y Xorg.5 ???????
<m4v> DavidReza: es un log por cada DISPLAY, normalmente el primer usuario tiene el display 0
<Nekroide> gentes tengo un problemita con los controladores privativos
<m4v> si otro usuario se loguea usa el display 1 y así
<Nekroide> el de la placa de video me lo instalo perfecto
<Nekroide> pero con la placa wireless tube dramas
<Nekroide> en un momento funciono pero luego de una reiniciada dejo de andar y ahora cuanto intento activarlo me dice algo como SystemError: installArchives() failed
<DavidReza> m4v,  cómo que un log por display? Yo solamente le he conectado otra pantalla a mi lap y un cañón. El cañón cuenta como display?
<DavidReza> ah, si me logueo con una cuenta diferente o si uso una sesión de invitado, crean más logs?
<m4v> DavidReza: no estoy seguro lo del cañón, pero si usas varios usuarios al mismo tiempo, cada uno tiene su propia sesión del servidor X, y cada uno tiene su log.
<DavidReza> ah ok
<m4v> el Xorg.0.log es el log de la primera sesión, Xorg.1.log de la segunda y así con todos
<DavidReza> ok m4v, gracias por la info
<DavidReza> qué programa puedo usar para bajar música en Ubuntu?
<Jakeukalane> deluge
<Jakeukalane> si quieres probar algo más "raro" prueba con pyjama, es un reproductor que descargar desde jamendo.com música libre de derechos.. (a mí no me ha funcionado muy bien el programa pero bueno)
<Jakeukalane> y de descarga directa tienes tucan
<DavidReza> alguien me puede decir que significa la estrella que sale en un paquete de Synaptic?
<DavidReza> o alguien me podría ayudar a desisntalar un kernel?
<lobo_negro_desie> jajaja eso no se puede... davireza
<lobo_negro_desie> jaja
<DavidReza> claro que sí
<lobo_negro_desie> un sistema operativo jalando sin un kernel nunca lo he visto....
<lobo_negro_desie> como haces magia para eso
<DavidReza> pero quién dice que me voy a quedar sin kernel?
<lobo_negro_desie> quieres actualizar mejor dicho?
<DavidReza> Que Ubuntu te instale un kernel nuevo y deje los anteriores, te permite eliminar los que ya no quieres usar, y eso no es magia
<lobo_negro_desie> OK quieres actualizar el kernel???
<DavidReza> no
<DavidReza> quiero eliminar un kernel
<DavidReza> para no tener tantos
<DavidReza> y porque uno no me funciona y quiero reinstallarlo
<lobo_negro_desie> pues checa esta pequeña guia
<lobo_negro_desie> y haber si te funciona
<lobo_negro_desie> http://angelverde.info/como-re-instalar-un-kernel-de-linux/
<DavidReza> mmm, esa guía es para cuando te quedas sin algún kernel
<lobo_negro_desie> no pues quien sabe... tons...
<DavidReza> hahaha
<DavidReza> ok, pues veré que hago o que encuetro en google
<DavidReza> de cualquier forma, gracias por la intención
<DavidReza> ;)
<lobo_negro_desie> ya estas..
<kakashi__> Buenas noches
<kakashi__> Alguien podría decirme como configurar un router  wrt54g2 en ubuntu? Esto por cuanto busqué en Google y no pude encontrar una respuesta
<HerJo> hola tengo un problema cuando intento instalar aplicaciones manualmente siempre me sale que falta la biblioteca gdk-2.0 y busco en synaptic y no esta.
<linfo> tengo un problema tenia una laptop con ubuntu 10.04 y windows, formatee la parte de ubuntu instale ubuntu 10.10 trabaja normal y cuando selecciono windows en el grub no arranca, pero en el grub sale la windows
<linfo> tengo un problema tenia una laptop con ubuntu 10.04 y windows, formatee la parte de ubuntu instale ubuntu 10.10 trabaja normal y cuando selecciono windows en el grub no arranca, pero en el grub sale la windows
<Sur07> Hola, porque siendo Administrador del equipo, no entro como root en una terminal?
<betatester> hi gnte
<betatester> una pequeña duuda, como hago apra quitar el splah de entrada del ubuntu en la carga y que me salga el texto?
<zurdito> desintala splash
<zurdito> mierda se fue
<Sur07> Hola, porque siendo Administrador del equipo, no entro como root en una terminal?
<fosco_> Sur07, ubuntu no usa la cuenta root directamente
<fosco_> se usa sudo para tener permisos de administrador
<fosco_> es mucho más seguro
<exio4> holas a todas las personas de este canal!
<exio4> =D
<ProXeN> Buenas
<exio4> como va?
<ProXeN> Aqui andamos
<exio4> sabes algo de gnome?
<exio4> :P
<ProXeN> Lo estuve usando bastante tiempo, por?
<exio4> como puedo hacer que quede como el de kde (una sola barra, con un boton a lo "windows")
<exio4> pero al costado
<exio4> izquierda :P
<exio4> los docks no me gustan mucho, y tengo que usar uno para concentar todo el menu :P
<ProXeN> ¿Quieres tener una sola barra y tenerla a la izquierda?
<exio4> concentrar*
<exio4> si :)
<exio4> pero en kde ocupaba muy poco espacio
<ProXeN> Pues haz click derecho en uno de los paneles, y creo recordar que hay una opción que pone Añadir Panel o algo así
<exio4> en gnome el App-demas-sistema ocupa mucho lugar :?
<ProXeN> luego borras los paneles que no quieras y punto
<exio4> eso ya lo hago :P
<exio4> pero tengo ese problema del espacio
<exio4> 600 pixeles no sirven para mucho..jeje
<exio4> habia un plugin :P
<ProXeN> No acabo de entender cual es tu problema
<ProXeN> xD
<exio4> pero ni idea el nombre,
<ProXeN> SI la barra ya la tienes a la izquierda ¿Qué problema tienes?
<exio4> es que la netbook tiene una pantalla chica, y yo en kde tenia la barra al costado con un boton (Kmenu), ahora el de gnom, aplicaciones/lugar/sistema ocupa mucho lugar al costado
<ProXeN> Ah, vale
<exio4> claro, tambien tenia la lista de ventana y el area de notificacion, pero no cuentan :P
<ProXeN> Pues busca algún applet
<exio4> si no se :?
<ProXeN> Hay varios applets para menús que incluidos por defecto en gnome
<exio4> :|
<ProXeN> Click derecho en el panel, añadir lanzador, creo
<exio4> no tengo la menor idea de gnome, hace como 4 meses que no lo usaba solo (siempre le corro plasma arriba :P)
<ProXeN> Y ahí te sale una lista
<ProXeN> Te pones a buscar
<ProXeN> Y creo que hay alguno por ahí
<exio4> añadir al panel, :P gracias =D
<charrua> añade menu principal
<ProXeN> Ahí está
<charrua> eso es un icono solo
<charrua> con todo adentro
<exio4> gracias ;)
<exio4> pero como le cambio el icono? :?
<exio4> xD!
<exio4> los voy a matar de tantas preguntas..jaja
<ProXeN> Cambiando el theme de iconos desde Sistema/Preferencias/Apariencia
<exio4> pero si me gusta el que tengo?
<exio4> xD!
<exio4> en kde era una imagen en el /home
<exio4> :P
<charrua> claro
<charrua> puedes poner faenza que son muy lindos
<exio4> pero tengo que armarme un pack de iconos? (copiando otro y remplazando la imagen?)
<exio4> despues decian que kde era dificil..xD!
<ProXeN> exio4: No hace falta, hay packs de iconos ya hechos
<exio4> pero quiero ponerle un X4 de imagen :P
<charrua> cambiarle a ese solo no se puede
<exio4> ¬¬
<ProXeN> exio4: Si quieres ponerle un icono custom ya te tienes que montar tu propio theme
<exio4> pero tengo que armarme un pack de iconos (copiando otro y remplazando la imagen)
<exio4> jeje
<exio4> que cosa, ok, vere que hago :P
<exio4> cual me recomiendan? lindo y "dark"
<charrua> yo uso faenza
<exio4> son de los "blancos"
<exio4> o son medio dark?
<exio4> por que unos estaban buenos, pero no "combinaban" :P
<exio4> tengo todo dark, lo unico no-dark son las paginas (por que sino se ven mal..jeje)
<charrua> hay unos dark tambienz
<exio4> faenza dark?
<charrua> faenza dark icons themes
<exio4> ok, buscare esos =) muchas gracias
<exio4> que otros temas conocen?
<exio4> para ver las "posiblidades"
<exio4> posibilidades*
<exio4> :P
<exio4> ?_?
<exio4> ?_?
<exio4> holas
<exio4> tengo otro problema con gnome
<exio4> :P
<exio4> la barra con los programas, se ve "chica" :P
<exio4> no se acomoda
<exio4> en lxpanel era click derecho al panel, configurar aplets (o como se escriba) y ponerle ajustar al applet de las ventanas :)
<charrua> click derecho
<charrua> prpiedades
<charrua> aumentas los pixeles
<exio4> no era eso
<exio4> es que tengo la lista de ventanas
<exio4> "chica" cuando queda un lugar libre
<exio4> te paso un screen
<charrua> si te entiendo
<Licuadora> Hello. I forgot my BIOS password and now I am trying to recover it by installing the BIOS again following a tutorial on the net, they say I need a usb stick formated in FAT, and put the .fd file in the root of the usb stick ( how do you store something in a root??)  then conect it to the AA1 ( do not know what that is, but since it is a USB stick, I'll stick it to the USB port...) Any way, is this the right way to do a recovery? I do not want to me
<exio4> :|
<Licuadora> ss my netbook
<Licuadora> Ah, otra vez me equivoque de canal
<exio4> :P
<charrua> pero para eso debes de tener dokcarx
<charrua> dockbarx
<fosco_> Licuadora, en este canal se usa el castellano, for english support join #ubuntu
<Licuadora> Bueno, ahi va en español
<exio4> espera un segundo..xD!
<Licuadora> fosco_ EN SERIO!?!?!
<exio4> http://i.imgur.com/58v30.png
<exio4> ?_?
<exio4> http://imgur.com/58v30
<exio4> por si no se ve el primero, :)
<fosco_> exio4, solo tienes 2 opciones, o aumentas el ancho de la barra o la pones en horizontal arriba o abajo
<exio4> dockbarx? como lo instalo en debian :P
<exio4> fosco_: horizontal no me sirve, ocupa demasiado espacio :P
<Licuadora> Hola, se me olvido py password del BIOS y ahora que estoy tratando de recuperarlo instalando el BIOS otra vez, siguiendo un tutorial de la red, dicen que en una memoria USB formateada en FAT meta los archivos .fd del bios en el root de la memoria (????) y que la inserte en el AAno (No se que es eso asi que la voy a meter al puerto USB) Solo quiero saber si al reinstalar la BIOS no se pierde informacion del sistema?
<exio4> y esta al costado para ahorrar espacio..jaja
<Licuadora> es que los archivos son de DOS, y Windows
<exio4> La bios??
<exio4> netbook? no tienen pilas adentros?
<exio4> xd!
<fosco_> exio4, pues como te han dicho puedes substituir la lista de tareas por dockbarX
<exio4> no se borra, creo, :)
<fosco_> que hace algo parecido pero usando solo iconos
<exio4> fosco_: pero como lo instalo, lo pregunte arriba
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install dockbarx
<ProXeN> exio4 igual que con kde
<ProXeN> xD
<exio4> xD!
<exio4> ProXeN: es re similar! en kde solo tuve que instalarlo y cambiarlo..xD!
<exio4> fosco_: y en debian?
<exio4> no encuentra el paquete :P
<ProXeN> exio4: Las cosas se instalan igual independientemente del Desktop
<fosco_> exio4, aquí sólo se da soporte a ubuntu
<exio4> ya se
<exio4> :P
<exio4> pero algun ppa?
<exio4> uno mas no hace nada
<exio4> ProXeN: en kde instale "kde-full" y ya podia usarlo, con gnome ahora tengo estos problemitas, pero son mas por la netbook que por gnome..xD!
<fosco_> exio4, http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/DockbarX?content=101604
<exio4> fosco_: gracias :)
<ProXeN> Si no te digo que no, exio4, lo que te digo es que el apt-get es igual tanto en kde como en gnome xD
<exio4> ahh
<ProXeN> La forma de instalar paquetes es la misma
<exio4> a eso querias llegar'
<exio4> ?
<exio4> pero si solo uso gnome y kde para "boludear"?
<exio4> uso lxde y xfce para estar
<ProXeN> Sí, porque antes preguntaste que cómo se instalaba un paquete
<exio4> y openbox la mayor parte del tiempo :) (o fluxbox)
<exio4> ahh
<exio4> pero en kde ese paquete no se instalaba
<ProXeN> Ya, pero la forma de instalar es la misma
<exio4> y era por que estoy en debian y ese programa talvez se requeria un ppa :P
<exio4> o algo. :P
<ProXeN> Ok
<shambala> buenas
<exio4> Alt-Tab  me esta salvando =D
<shambala> duda: tengo una lap nueva que es amd a 64 mi duda es que version le pongo la 32 o 64? existe realmente alguna diferencia? en el paso me he encontrado q no todo los programs estan para 64
<exio4> :| DockBarX tira error :|
<fosco_> shambala, en general todo funciona exactamente igual en 32 y 64 bits, en 64 tienes un ligero aumento del rendimiento y soporte nativo para mas de 4Gb de ram
<fosco_> por lo demás puedes usar ubuntu32 o ubuntu64 como prefieras
<charrua> lo instalste via ppa o manual
<shambala> entonces realmente es lo mismo, creo que voy a seguir con la de 32
<shambala> muchas gracias fosco por tu respuesta
<fosco_> de nada
<exio4> solucion a mi problema de dockbarx  sudo apt-get install python-imaging
<gustavo> Hola como recupero la información de una partición no me deja iniciar
<NeoRanger> wenas!!
<Tarrasquero> nas
<exio4> NeoRanger: holas :)
<Tarrasquero> ¬¬
<exio4> que pasa?
<exio4> xD!
<exio4> Tarrasquero: holas
<exio4> xD!
<exio4> a NeoRanger lo salude en otro canal pero pense que estaba en este :P
<Tarrasquero> que tal?
<NeoRanger> holas
<Tarrasquero> bien, supongo
<exio4> ¬¬
<exio4> NeoRanger: que te paso?
<exio4> Tarrasquero: vos?
<NeoRanger> alguno sabe si algun mensajero instantaneo en Ubuntu tiene el servicio de family safety???
<Tarrasquero> yo bien
<exio4> NeoRanger: ?_?
<exio4> que?
<NeoRanger> exio4, esta conexion que se cae a cada rato
<exio4> NeoRanger: ya lo se, no me respondiste un ctcp VERSION :P
<NeoRanger> exio4, un amigo me pidio que le busque algun mensajero que tenga esa opcion
<exio4> que es?
<NeoRanger> que ctcp version??
<exio4> dime mas o menos, :P
<exio4> lo viste?
<NeoRanger> si, que es eso??
<exio4> NeoRanger: pruebalo :)
<exio4>  /ctcp exio4 VERSION
<NeoRanger> y? que hace eso exio4 ???
<exio4> no ves?
<exio4> te debio salir xchat blabla
<NeoRanger> nop
<exio4> le pusiste otro espacio de mas
<exio4>  /ctcp exio4 VERSION
<exio4> no /ctcp exio4   VERSION
<exio4> :P
<NeoRanger> no chabon, lo puse tal cual
<exio4> ahora si?
<NeoRanger> ahora si!!
<exio4> NeoRanger: lo pusiste mal?
<NeoRanger> 1.6 GHz??? jajajajaj
<exio4> XD!
<NeoRanger> no ¬¬
<exio4> Netbook :|
<exio4> tambien sale mi kernel, y la version de xchat, tambien el micro
<exio4> solo falta que diga que estoy haciendo y mi contraseña..xD!
<Tarrasquero> Linux nuncaigual 2.6.32-5-amd64 #1 SMP Wed Jan 12 03:40:32 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<NeoRanger> sep
<NeoRanger> es un kernel viejo ese
<NeoRanger> yo uso el 2.6.32-29
<Tarrasquero>  /exec -o uname -a
<exio4> ?_?
<Tarrasquero> si, exio4 metelo
<NeoRanger> jajajajaj
<exio4> Linux mypc-deb 2.6.32-5-686 #1 SMP Wed Jan 12 04:01:41 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<exio4> Linux mypc-deb 2.6.32-5-686 #1 SMP Wed Jan 12 04:01:41 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<Tarrasquero> :)
<ProXeN> Soy el único aqui que usa el 2.6.37? xD
<fosco_> Linux dani-desktop 2.6.38-5-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 22 16:09:46 UTC 2011 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<Tarrasquero> no me atrebo aun
<exio4> ProXeN: es que debian me andubo de una, y que da!
<ProXeN> qué tal va el 38?
<Tarrasquero> fosco_: nas
<exio4> si fuera por mi tendria el kernel 0.1 mientras soporte mi wif..xD!
<exio4> wifi*
<fosco_> ProXeN, de momento bien
<ProXeN> A mi con el 37 me empezaron a salir unos procesos, kworker
<Tarrasquero> yo tengo los drivers de la grafica instalados y me da yuyu cambiar todo de nuevo
<ProXeN> Que no se qué son ni qué hacen ahí
<ProXeN> :S
<Tarrasquero> yuyu pero fiaca
<fosco_> ProXeN, cierto ProXeN ahi estan, yo tampoco sé exactamente que es
<NeoRanger> alguno sabe si algun mensajero instantaneo en Ubuntu tiene el servicio de family safety???
<ProXeN> no me hace ninguna gracia tener unos procesos que no se qué hacen
<ProXeN> pero me consuela saber que no soy el único, y que no me consumen recursos xD
<exio4> NeoRanger: los ves?
<NeoRanger> exio4, sep
<exio4> xD!
<exio4> hee, funkan :D
<NeoRanger> ProXeN, yo lo intente compilar 4 veces y no me salio
<exio4> talvez descubra la forma de manejar mi pc desde el irc >D
<exio4> :P
<NeoRanger> jajajaja
<exio4> quiero sabes como hacerlo!
<exio4> alguien sabe como abrir una instancia de bash en mi pc y manejarla via ctcp ?
<exio4> u otra forma?
<yarinse> hola, necesito un conversor de vido .flv a mp4 o .div? alguien me dice una aplicacion ....
<exio4> winff
<exio4> ffmpeg, menconder?
<yarinse> exio4, vale, lo instalo aver.... muchos senkius...
<yarinse> exio4, menconder no ta en psinapsis...
<exio4> :P
<exio4> instala mplayey-nogui y se instalar mencoder :P
<Job4R> alguien ke me ayude con virtualbox se ve feo las letras color blanca y no se destigue el nombre de los submenus
<Job4R> http://img836.imageshack.us/i/capturadepantalla070311.png/
<Job4R> tengo ubuntu con lxde
<Job4R> lo instale tal como marca en la pagina de virtualbox
<NeoRanger> www.comunidadgnulinux.es.tl
<NeoRanger> que estas ejecutando??
<aguitel> fosco_, usas 10.10 ?
<Job4R> uso lubuntu 10.10
<exio4> NeoRanger: SPAM!!!!
<Job4R> tengo problemas con virtualbox no se acopla a lxde
<exio4> acopla?
<exio4> como?
<Job4R> si se ve las letras blancas
<Job4R> se ve raro http://img836.imageshack.us/i/capturadepantalla070311.png/
<exio4> virtualbox no es qt?
<Job4R> no?
<Job4R> entonces no se puede instalar en lubuntu?
<Job4R> lubuntu usa lxde
<exio4> si
<exio4> ya se :P
<Job4R> entonces por que se ve raro ya estoy cambiando de themes y se ve igual
<NeoRanger> exio4, sssshhhhhhh!! nadie se dio cuenta :P
<exio4> pero ... no hay una opcion de configurar qt?
<Job4R> todo se ve bien solo el virtualbox se ve con letras blancas
<exio4> Job4R: aunque cambies temas en gtk, virtualbox seguira igual
<exio4> virtualbox = qt, lxde = gtk
<Job4R> entonces cual es la solución?
<exio4> hay una opcion en el menu.. :P
<Job4R> estaba usando kde 4.6 pero es pesado
<Job4R> me baje a lxde y esta super rapido pero no es muy configurable
<exio4> Job4R: tienes kdE?
<exio4> kde*
<Job4R> exio4: no
<exio4> ahh
<exio4> pero lo tenias?
<Job4R> tenia
<Job4R> si
<exio4> en esa misma instalacion?Ç
<Job4R> no
<exio4> ahh :P
<exio4> por que hay una opcion, esperame que la busco :)
<Job4R> kde esta chulisimo pero pesadito
<exio4> yep
<Job4R> si gracias
<exio4> como era en lxde?
<Job4R> como era que?
<exio4> preferencias tengo ahora en gnome, esperame que inicio lxde :)
<Job4R> si
<exio4> Preferencias - QT4 Settings
<exio4> en lxpanel ;)
<exio4> luego ahi tendrias que cambiarlo :P
<exio4> aunque yo lo configuro desde kde.. xD!
<Job4R> a ver
<Job4R> deja entro
<exio4> a kde?
<Job4R> no tengo eso de qt4
<exio4> ahh :P
<Job4R> tengo que instalarlo?
<exio4> esperame que te digo el paquete a instalarlo
<Job4R> si
<esmirlin> para todos los que usen netbook, os aconsejo probar www.bodhilinux.com
<Job4R> por que estan haciendo hoy SPAM
<Job4R> esmirlin: no hagas spam
<gustavo> como edito unas lineas antes que inicie el grub ?
<exio4> qt4-config
<Job4R> gustavo: usa tab
<exio4> ese es el paquete =)
<exio4> Job4R: ?
<aguitel> esmirlin, esta basada en ubuntu ?
<gustavo> nada me inicia busybox y queda en initramfs
<esmirlin> si si está basada en ubuntu
<Job4R> exio4: gracias
<Job4R> ya lo estoy instalando
<exio4> gustavo: busybox es lo mas..xD! me estoy armando una minidistro y botea en cuatros segundos (aparece el login a los 4 segundos..xD!)
<exio4> pero no tiene nada :P
<exio4> (todavia) .........
<aguitel> esmirlin, cual kernel usa?
<esmirlin> no es spam chicos! cuando llego aquí la gente me dice de usar lubuntu... yo no gano pasta con esto, sólo doy los consejos que me hubieran gustado a mí cuando pregunté por algo que funcionara en mi netbook
<esmirlin> aguitel, 2.6.38
<aguitel> esmirlin, pasame el link para probarla
<exio4> esmirlin: uso debian, y una netbook..xD!
<exio4> Fuck Yeah!
<gustavo> exio4, hace una semana la notebook me inicia busybox y queda en initramfs y no puedo iniciar mi ubuntu
<esmirlin> exio4, da más datos xD
<m4v> kubot: dile a exio4 sobre lenguaje
<kubot> exio4: Por favor mira mi mensaje privado.
<esmirlin> usé debian con openbox
<esmirlin> aguitel, mira el privado!
<exio4> m4v: :P ok :P
<m4v> esmirlin: si no es algo relacionado con el soporte es spam, por favor dejalo.
<Job4R> exio4: ya abri el qt4-config
<exio4> Job4R: ?_?
<Job4R> donde le doy para que se vea bien?
<m4v> esmirlin: usa el canal #ubuntu-es-offtopic en el futuro.
<Job4R> exio4: ya lo hice seleccione gtk
<exio4> Job4R: y?
<Job4R> se ve bien gracias
<Job4R> te amo
<Job4R> jajaja
<esmirlin> aguitel, leíste?
<gustavo> o como puedo hacer un backup de mis datos en un live cd así en un formateo todo
<exio4> Job4R: se arreglo?
<exio4> reinicia virtualbox, por si acaso =)
<exio4> hola!
<exio4> se me corto el internet :P
<exio4> un segundo
<m4v> gustavo: mueve los datos a otra partición? grabar en cd/dvd?
<Job4R> exio4: ya quedo
<Job4R> gracias
<Job4R> te debo una caguama
<gustavo> mover nada mas
<gustavo> de una partición a otra m4v
<exio4> Job4R: que es una caguama?
<Job4R> una cerveza grandota
<exio4> xD!
<Carlitos__> hola  hermanos
<Carlitos__> quien me  ayuda  tengo un   archivo   de  musica  pero   es  cortito
<Carlitos__> puedo repetirlo  con  algo ?
<Job4R> alguien sabe de un buen webchat que no sea mibbit o lightirc ?
<exio4> para irc?
<exio4> :P
<m4v> Job4R: webchat.freenode.net
<exio4> ese es para freenode nomas :P
<m4v> es offtopic de todas formas.
<Job4R> m4v: esta feito
<esmirlin> www.irc-hispano.org
<Job4R> le hace aun falta muchas cosas
<Job4R> esmirlin: gracias pero quiero el webchat no todo el srv
<esmirlin> Job4R, ese es webchat
<esmirlin> xD
<m4v> si vamos a discutir sobre webchat vayan a #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<m4v> ya.
<Job4R> m4v: que agresivo
<Job4R> solo pedi ayuda ok gracias
<esmirlin> alguien sabe por qué ubuntu netbook dejó de usar efl?
<m4v> que es efl?
<aguitel> esmirlin, lei pero parece que hay una version rc ?
<esmirlin> Enlightenemt Fondation
<esmirlin> aguitel, habla por privado que se enfada la peña de aquí xD
<esmirlin> m4v, la interfaz netbook antes de unity
<Sur07> holas
<arlosirc> buenas. a mi portátil se le ha estropeado la gráfica integrada. alguna solución por favor? (no es la pantalla porque he conectado a monitor externo y se ve igual, el arranque bien porque es blanco y negro pero luego win no se ve y ubuntu live se ve horrible)
<exio4> ?_?
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<Carlitos__> exio4: me  pasas tu  scripot'
<exio4> Carlitos__: de que?
<exio4> dime!
<Carlitos__> linux  reducir  archivo musica
<Carlitos__> alguien   sabe  como hacerlo ?
<exio4> ?_? winff ffmpeg meconder?
<Carlitos__> con grafica  cual   es?
<esmirlin> P
<exio4> winff?
<leandro> hola
<leandro> como están
<leandro> ?
<exio4> bien, vos?
<exio4> :D
<leandro> todo bien
<leandro> adentrandome en ubuntu
<ProXeN> Buenas
<leandro> y buscando info por todos lados
<exio4> :)
<leandro> uds son todos usuarios de ubuntu no?
<exio4> leandro: uso debian =)
<m4v> leandro: necesitas ayuda con Ubuntu? el canal no es para charlar
<m4v> existe #ubuntu-es-offtopic para eso.
<leandro> si, perdon
<leandro> quería saber lo siguiente
<leandro> hace unos días quise actualizar el firefox
<leandro> no se que paso que no me lo habrío nunca más
<leandro> ayer ya baje la version 3.6.15
<leandro> y no se bien que hice pero la pude hacer andar, aunque no es la misma que veo en todos lados
<leandro> y ni el lanzador tiene el icono de firefox
<leandro> es muy raro todo esto
<m4v> firefox se actualiza desde los repositorios, desde el synaptic
<leandro> si, correcto, pero no se que paso que después cada vez que lo quería abrir pensaba un poco y luego no abría nada
<leandro> es muy raro
<m4v> antes o después de que instalaste eso que bajaste?
<leandro> ahora es el que estoy usando, pero no me cierra del todo, encima no se porque esta todo en inglés
<exio4> prueba correrlo desde la termiany copia lo que sale =)
<leandro> no me pidas tanto con lo de copiar o correrlo por la terminal, no se como se hace
<leandro> recién estoy aprendiendo un poco
<m4v> leandro: porque la version que instalaste no es la que usa Ubuntu supongo. Normalmente tienes que usar los paquetes de los repositorios y no andar bajando cosas
<leandro> todo lo que hago lo voy haciendo con lo que busco en internet
<leandro> es posible que sea como vos decis
<leandro> pero bueno
<leandro> de a poco entonces iré viendo como se van bajando las actualizaciones
<m4v> se hace desde el synaptic
<leandro> ok, pero como hago con el synaptic para buscar la actualización?
<m4v> leandro: y puedes probar en reinstalar firefox, con "sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox" en una terminal.
<leandro> ok, ahora si abro una terminal y escribo lo que decis podría ser? o tengo que desinstalar antes?
<m4v> leandro: no uso synaptic así que no te puedo guiar, pero puedes hacer la actualización desde la consola "sudo apt-get update" y luego "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<leandro> a ver...
<leandro> entonces primero abro la term., le pongo sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox
<leandro> luego
<leandro> sudo apt-get update
<leandro> sudo apt-get upgrade
<m4v> sep
<leandro>  estos 3 pasos?
<leandro> ahi lo estoy haciendo
<leandro> Firefox restart required
<leandro> Firefox has been upgraded (or reinstalled) and must be restarted. Please quit and restart your web browser now.
<leandro> ahora hago los otros dos? o con esto ya esta?
<NeoRanger> sep
<m4v> ahí solo reinstalaste firefox, para actualizar todo Ubuntu tienes que hacer el update y upgrade
<leandro> ok, ya lo está haciendo
<leandro> con esto entonces ya tendría todo actualizado?
<m4v> sep, puede que no tengas la *última* actualización de firefox, pero si la última versión en Ubuntu
<NeoRanger> m4v, le estas haciendo actualizar a la 10.10?? y si el pibe no queria??
<m4v> NeoRanger: eh? solo actualizar los paquetes de su Ubuntu, recuerda como funciona apt-get upgrade
<NeoRanger> ah, es cierto!!!
<leandro> yo tengo la versión 8.04
<m4v> .... ah
<NeoRanger> pregunta... me estoy bajando el Halo, puedo llegar a emularlo con wine?? porque con la virtual box no va a andar ni a palos, pero con wine por ahi si
<leandro> porque la uso en una notebook viejita
<m4v> leandro: claro, es algo vieja esa versión
<leandro> hay juegos buenos para ubuntu?
<NeoRanger> leandro, 8.04?? wow!!!
<exio4> perdon que me vaya del tema, pero que micro y ram tiene?
<exio4> talvez debian le viene perfecta =)
<NeoRanger> exio4, yo sabia que le ibas a querer meter Debian!! jajajaaj
<exio4> NeoRanger: xD!
<m4v> exio4: intentas pasar a alguien que recien se inicia en Linux a debian? buena suerte, pero recuerda el canal donde estas.
<exio4> yo empeze con debian y slitaz..jeje, es "agarrarle la mano", lo digo por "experiencia"
<NeoRanger> piña para exio4 !!! jajjajaja
<exio4> NeoRanger: ¬¬
<NeoRanger> pero si vos usas solo consola!!!
<exio4> NeoRanger: shh, no me delates ;)
<exio4> 10 puntos valen?
 * NeoRanger 4 horas y contando para que se baje el Halo (maldita conexion)
<NeoRanger> jajajajaj
<m4v> buh
<m4v> aflojo un poco y ya descarrilan al ot
<NeoRanger> mmmmm, puede ser...
<exio4> jaja
<exio4> m4v: me voy a firefox. :)
<NeoRanger> encima dejaste Slitaz de lado!! que buena distropor favor!! cuando tenga banda ancha paso la maquina vieja a slitaz de una!!
<m4v> exio4: te puedo pedir que entres a #ubuntu-es-offtopic?
<exio4> NeoRanger: estas en el offtopic? vamos?
<NeoRanger> vamos
<exio4> NeoRanger: lo deje de lado por un sistema lite que me estoy armando, busybox + kernel + xorg :D
<NeoRanger> si si ya se
<leandro> ahhh
<leandro> pero yo no entiendo nada de lo que hablan
<leandro> que es slitaz?
<exio4> xD!
<leandro> ya dejo de hacer todo con el sudo apt-get upgrade
<leandro> ahora ya está o tengo que hacer algo más?
<m4v> leandro: espero que no.
<leandro> yo cerre el firefox como dijo el cartel, ya lo habro o tengo que reiniciar la máquuina?
<NeoRanger> leandro, venite al offtopic de ubuntu-es y te explicamos
<leandro> como hago para ir ahí?
<exio4>  /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<jvargas90> hola que tal
<exio4> sin el espacio inicial
<jvargas90> como puedo eliminar mysql de ubuntu 10.10
<leandro> donde pongo /join #ubuntu....
<leandro> ?
<exio4> en donde estas escribiendo :)
<Squadev> alguien me puede decir el SMTP ke trae ubuntu server 9.04 ese ke se instala de tasksel?
<Dj-MaStEr> hola amigos buenas tardes
<Dj-MaStEr> me gustaria hacerles una consulta de ser posible
<Dj-MaStEr> alguien puede ayudarme?
<m4v> !ask Dj-MaStEr
<kubot> Dj-MaStEr: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Dj-MaStEr> instale el dancer-ircd mas dancer-services
<Dj-MaStEr> en ubuntu server, y me puedo conectar sin problema, pero el nickserv y el chanserv no funcionan, alguien me puede decir que paso me falta?
<m4v> Dj-MaStEr: nose, el canal es para soporte de Ubuntu, no dancer-irc.
<Dj-MaStEr> ah ok gracias por la buena onda saludos y gracias!
<VADER> hola canall
<licuadocorazon> buenas gente
<exio4> holas licuadocorazon
<licuadocorazon> exio4, hola
<licuadocorazon> que nick tan raro xd
<exio4> licuadocorazon: el tuyo? si =)
<licuadocorazon> xd
<licuadocorazon> no esta el soporte tecnico hoy?
<licuadocorazon> lunes de carnaval?
<exio4> licuadocorazon: no es martes?
<licuadocorazon> xd
<jvargas90> hola no puedo iniciar lammp
<fosco_> !detalles | jvargas90
<kubot> jvargas90: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<juanito1> alguien conoce algu app para mi ipod que me sirva de presentador de diapositivas , es para mi libre office de ubuntu
<juanito1> fosco_, conoces ?
<fosco_> juanito1: las aplicaciones para ipod no son temática de este canal
<jvargas90> fosco_: antes tenia instalado el mysql pero lo desintale y ahora que quiero iniciar el lamp me dice que mysql no puedo iniciar
<juanito1> es para mi libreoffice impress fosco_
<fosco_> jvargas90: lamp necesita mysql, no puedes quitarlo y esperar que siga funcionando sin mas
<fosco_> juanito1: entonces no he entendido qué buscas
<juanito1> quiero abrir mi presentacion en libreoffice impress y desde mi ipod pasar las diapositivas
<jvargas90> no pues
<jvargas90> lo quite de la maquina
<jvargas90> el paquete lammp
<jvargas90> trae mysql
<jvargas90> entonces quite el de la maquina local
<juanito1> jvargas90, a que te dedicas?
<jvargas90> pero elimino completamente el mysql
<jvargas90> soy desarrollador web
<jvargas90> pero me esta dando conflictos
<jvargas90> en las versiones anteriores
<jvargas90> de ubuntu
<jvargas90> instale bum
<jvargas90> y este me ayudaba a detener el servicio de mysql
<juanito1> y usas windows server 2008 o home server >
<juanito1> ?
<jvargas90> pero en ubuntu 10.10
<jvargas90> no me aparece el servicio de ubuntu
<jvargas90> jeje
<exio4> juanito1: jaja
<jvargas90> el servicio de mysql
<jvargas90> entonces lo elimine
<jvargas90> con el synaptic
<juanito1> exio4, hola, que paso, y esa risa ?
<exio4> windows server :]
<jvargas90> no actualmente
<jvargas90> uso ubuntu 10.10
<juanito1> lo estoy probando, ya que encontre un servidor virtual de 10gb , y solo funciona con el windows server :S
<juanito1> un servidor virtual gratuito
<exio4> jaqja
<exio4> jaja*
<juanito1> y para ubuntu server no eh visto
<exio4> debian? instale apache, mysql, postgresql, y php, (sin olvidar el server ftp)
<juanito1> exio4, no entiendo a que va tanta risa
<exio4> y funciono de 10 :D
<exio4> juanito1: ¬¬
<juanito1> soy apenas un feto en estos temas :S
<juanito1> conoces a alguien que me asesore ?
<juanito1> ni se si puedo usar el apache, mysql , postgresql, y php en ubuntu, o debo descargarme ubuntu server 10
<exio4> no se en ubuntu, pero deberia ser igual :)
<rommel> HOLA UBUNTEROS
<rommel> Q BUENO PODER CONTAR CON ESTA SALA
<exio4> uso debian ¬¬
<rommel> PUES
<dzup> :p
<dzup> rommel: printf("\033c\033(K\033[J\033[0m\033[?25h");
<rommel> hola
<rommel> habra alguein que me pueda ayudar con un problema con el entorno grafico de mi pc
<rommel> en ubuntu 10.04?
<fosco_> juanito1: puedes hacerlo tanto en la version desktop como server
<juanito1> rommel, actualizate
<rommel> hola juan
<juanito1> fosco_, gracias
<rommel> mira lo que pasa es q soy novato en esto
<rommel> como lo haria
<juanito1> cuentanos tu problema
<rommel> me esta sucediendo esto
<juanito1> !detalles
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<rommel> ok
<rommel> en principio
<rommel> tratando
<rommel> de tener efectos 3 d en mi escritorio
<rommel> me baje e instale compiz
<rommel> luego de ahi no podia ver ningun cambio deseado
<rommel> execto
<rommel> q cuando enre a sistema,acministracion ,apariencia
<rommel> y en la solapa efectos visuales
<fosco_> rommel: compiz va preinstalado por defecto en ubuntu, no acabo de entender que es lo que hiciste
<rommel> hay tres occiones
<rommel> ninguna.normal y estras
<rommel> bueno tenis q cambiar a extras
<rommel> y listo
<rommel> pero e ahi el gram problema
<rommel> pues
<fosco_> !intro | rommel
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'intro'.
<rommel> ya no puedo ver los videos
<rommel> ahora no puedo ver los videso de you tube ni entrar
<fosco_> intenta no pulsar el intro cada dos palabras, cuesta mucho leerte así
<rommel> a la pagina de juegos de mis nenas
<rommel> y es mas
<rommel> no puedo agrandar las pantallas de videos on line
<rommel> y perdi los tres efectos de porsi
<rommel> que ttraia el sistema
<rommel> estoi hace tres dias
<rommel> tratando de resolver esto
<rommel> me sale en la pantalla de you tube q faltan plugins
<juanito1> rommel, que programa usas para abrir tus paginas de internet ?
<rommel> firefox
<fosco_> bueno, no he entendido gran cosa de lo que has puesto, pero vamos a ver si podemos solucionarlo
<rommel> porfavor
<fosco_> abre un terminal y ejecuta glxinfo | grep -i render
<fosco_> dime que sale
<rommel> ok
<juanito1> compiz me parece que no viene en el 10.04, pero si en el 10.10
<rommel> asi es lo descargue por otro lado
<rommel> ya esta
<rommel> juan
<rommel> ejecute eso
<rommel> ahora?
<juanito1> que te salio ?
<juanito1> rommel,
<kroum> perdonen , tengo una duda , tengo un portatil y quiero saber si el tema Macbuntu consume mas bateria?
<fosco_> kroum: no consume más batería un tema concreto que otro, al menos nada significativo
<kroum> okey , gracias :)
<rommel> hola no se que paso no puedo chat mas
<juanito1> !detalles
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<rommel> ahora si juan
<fosco_> rommel: estabamos con glxinfo | grep -i render
<rommel> apresto enter y no
<fosco_> dinos que sale
<rommel> sombri en la terminal pegue ak y ahora con enter no puedo enviar las lineas que escribo
<rommel> porq
<juanito1> xD
<rommel> tengo q hacer clip ahora en la flecha de la derecha
<fosco_> no tengo ni idea de lo que estás hablando
<juanito1> ese esta peor que yo cuando empeze xD
<rommel> jajajajaj
<rommel> cuando ejecute lo que me pidieron en la terminal
<juanito1> rommel que has puesto en la terminal exactamente ?
<rommel> luego sombrie boton derecho copi y quisie pegar aqui lo q sombrie en la terminal y ahora no puedo plasmar lo que escribo con el boton del enter si no con la flecha de la derecha del chat
<rommel> sabes como solucionar esto es embromado estar con el maus
<juanito1> debes copiar todo
<juanito1> te debe salir asi
<juanito1> andres@andres-laptop:~$ glxinfo | grep -i render
<juanito1> direct rendering: Yes
<juanito1> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset GEM 20100330 DEVELOPMENT
<juanito1> andres@andres-laptop:~$
<dzup> echo `!!`
<rommel> si mas vale
<rommel> ahora en la barra donde se escribe aqui en chatzilla
<rommel> se supone q escribis y con enter plasmas lo que escribis y no ahora tengo q hacer clip en la flecha de la derecha
<dzup> perdon, asi es para ver ultimo comando escrito: echo $(echo `!!`)
<rommel> del chat
<rommel> y no con enter sabes como resolver eso
<rommel> es mas no pude entrar mas y tube q salir
<dzup> echo $(!!)  <--mejor
<rommel> hola
<fosco_> a ver rommel, no te lies con historias raras, ejecuta glxinfo | grep -i render en un terminal y dinos que sale
<rommel> sabria alguien desirme porque cuando escribo algo no lo puedo plasmar sol con enter mas solo con la lecla de la derecha del chat
<rommel> la q esta señalando lo q uno escribe
<rommel> ok dejemos esto q me acaba de suceder en el chat al quererer pegar lo de la terminal
<rommel> X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<rommel>   Major opcode of failed request:  156 (GLX)
<rommel>   Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)
<rommel>   Serial number of failed request:  15
<rommel>   Current serial number in output stream:  15
<fosco_> ok, no pegues mas
<rommel> ok
<dzup> esta embrujada
<fosco_> no tienes aceleracion grafica, así no puedes usar efectos ni compiz
<rommel> perdon fosco
<rommel> si ya lo descucbri en un foro
<rommel> lo que deseo es poder recuperar los fectos q por defecto tenia mi ubuntu en mi pc
<rommel> efectos perdon
<rommel> hace un momento cuando quise pegar ak y embiarte esto de la terminal pulse enter como lo venia asiendo y no puedo ingresar ni una sola palabra con enter solo con
<rommel> la flecha de la derecha del monitor
<juanito1> rommel, que PC tenes ?
<fosco_> olvida eso ahora
<rommel> sabes como resolver esto
<rommel> ok
<rommel> bueno
<fosco_> vamos a ver que modelo de grafica tienes
<rommel> dale
<fosco_> ejecuta lspci | grep -i vga y dinos que sale
<rommel> sudo lspci | grep -i vga
<rommel> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics]
<rommel> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series
<rommel> root@rommel-laptop:/home/rommel#
<fosco_> tienes 2 graficas?
<Juankof> buenas tardes
<juanito1> Juankof, hola =D
<rommel> hola
<Juankof> a alguien el pluginde flash se le pone morado con los videos
<Juankof> osea veo los videos morados
<rommel> lo que ise fue desistalar compiz y demas
<juanito1> no
<juanito1> Juankof, que usas ?
<rommel> y despues trate por todos los medios actualisar los plugins de adobe flas player y no lo logre
<fosco_> lo siento rommel no puedo ayudarte con tanta dispersión
<juanito1> rommel, usa chromium es mejor que firefox
<rommel> cual es ese
<Juankof> firefox
<rommel> el de googel?
<rommel> bueno
<rommel>  de momento quien sabe como resolver esto
<rommel> al tratar sombrear algo de una terminal y pegarlo aqui pulse enter y no pude
<rommel> ahora solo puedo plasmar lo que les escribo con la flecha de la derecha mirando el monitor
<rommel> ya no puedo apretar enter y hacerles ver lo que escribo
<rommel> como lo puedo resolver
<rommel> es la primera ves q estoi ak
<dzup> usa pastebinit
<rommel> q es eso?
<dzup> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<dzup> history|pastebinit
<dzup> da el enlace.
<rommel> aber
<rommel> nada amigo
<rommel> sigo aciendo cli con el maus en la flecha de la derecha
<dzup> "exactmete asi como escribi e termial" si no pasa nada, entoces tu pc esta embrujada
<rommel> saqdqd
<rommel> jajajaja
<dzup> ...estoy seguro que tu error esta etre el teclado y tu silla.
<rommel> bueno ch
<rommel> no se que es lo q paso
<rommel> hasta hantes q quisiera plsmar lo que pegue de la terminal aqui con enter
<rommel> estaba bien escribia algo apretaba enter y salia enel chat mas luego de lo q ise no
<dzup> ramse acostumbra limpiar de vez e cuando boca abajo el teclado.
<rommel> que fue copiar lo de una terminal pegarlo aqui y aprete enter
<rommel> aque te refieres exactamente?no te ebtiendo
<dzup> que tu 4error es humana
<dzup> que tu 4error es humano
<rommel> es q nadie sabe por que me paso esto en el chat
<rommel> no puedo escribir algo y plasmarlo con enter
<dzup> usa alt 13   e lugar de eter
<dzup> enter
<rommel> solo con la flecha en direccion a lo que uno escribe
<dzup> presioas ALT dejas precioado ALT mientras escribes 1 3 e el teclado numerico de la derecha, luego sueltas ALT
<dzup> flecha derecha es ALT 24
<rommel> nada amigo notengo teclado ala derecha est rriba y sale una lista apretando lo que decis
<dzup> puede probar  sudo acpi_fakekey UMERO
<dzup> pero igual, mejor cambia el teclado, mate.
<rommel> jajajaj
<rommel> no es que no hante solo sucedio despues de o que te conte
<rommel> es algo del chat
<rommel> boy a intentar con salir y entrar denuebo
<rommel> hola
<rommel> nada ahun no se resuelve
<rommel> en fin
<rommel> ya le encontrare la vuelta
<rommel> hola a todos nuebamente
<rommel> mi problema primcipal es que no puedo recuperar los efectos visuales de la pc
<rommel> tengo ubuntu 10.04
<rommel> con el fin de tratar ponerle 3d cuando no sabia q necesitaba una targerta 3d
<rommel> instale compiz
<rommel> luego de eso entro en conflicto mi maquina
<jesus_> hola
<rommel> no puedo ver videos de youtube no puedo entra a paginas de juegos ni ecuchar musica on line
<rommel> jesus quetal
<mimecar> rommel: ¿tienes flash instalado?
<rommel> supuestamente e instalado y desistalado ya perdi la cuenta
<rommel> mimecar
<rommel> hola
<rommel> me sale que flatan los pugins
<mimecar> si entras en youtube, ¿te dice que tienes que instalar flash?
<rommel> los instale desde el centro de sot de ubuntu tambien y despues se desactiba
<rommel> ya no se que hacer
<mimecar> abre firefox, herramientas, complementos
<rommel> perdi los efectos basicos que por defecto traia ubuntu
<mimecar> pulsa en el icono de plugins y haz una captura de pantalla
<rommel> la pantayya esta relenta
<rommel> aber
<mimecar> otra cosa, ¿tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones del sistema?
<rommel> donde esta eso ?
<rommel> si eso creo que si
<mimecar> empecemos por lo más rápido
<rommel> aber
<mimecar> pulsa ALT+F2
<mimecar> escribe => gnome-terminal
<mimecar> en la ventana que te salga pon
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<rommel> sy ahora
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<rommel> no sale nada despues se borra
<rommel> la ventanita
<mimecar> ¿se borra?
<rommel> si
<mimecar> inicia con el live cd de ubuntu y mira si tu sistema funciona bien
<mimecar> si funciona, haz un backup de los datos y formatea
<rommel> aber
<rommel> intentare hacerlo
<rommel> como lo hago
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<mimecar> usa el mismo CD / USB que usastes para instalar ubuntu
<mimecar> tu ordenador tiene algo raro
<rommel> si eso lo c pero el backup
<erAbuelo> delente del teclado ?
<erAbuelo> *delante
<mimecar> comprueba primero que funciona con el live cd
<mimecar> con el live cd puedes probar ubuntu sin instalar
<rommel> ok vulevo entonces
<rommel> si lo se
<rommel> mime
<rommel> desime
<rommel> podrias hantes de salir ayudarme con esto
<rommel> hace un rato me pidieron q copiara lo que salia en una terminal ok
<juanito1> alguien conoce algun software para ubuntu que sirva como presentador de encuestas, armar mis cuadros de encuestas, que no sea excel ?
<rommel> para ver q targerta tenia
<juanito1> o cal
<rommel> lo ise pegue el comando en una terminal todo bien
<rommel> luego sombri lo de la terminal lo copie aqui
<mimecar> el texto que te salga, seleccionar y copiar
<rommel> asi es
<rommel> luego hasta ese entonces apretaba enter y plasmaba lo q escribia
<mimecar> y lo pegas en pastebin
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> tienes que copiar de la consola y pegar en esa página web
<rommel> luego de copiar y pegar lo de la terminal no puedo plasmar mas nada con enter a la sala
<exio4> holas a todos!
<fosco_> juanito1: gnumeric, koffice...
<principal10> wenas mime
<rommel> ahora solo con la flecha de la derecha tengo q estar con el maus
<juanito1> fosco_, gracias los voy a probar
<rommel> ahora no puedo hacerles ver lo que escribo usando enter
<mimecar> rommel: inicia con el live cd y podrás copiar el texto
<rommel> si lo puedo hacer
<rommel> solo que no lo puedo ingresar para que veas con la tecla enter solo haciendo clip con el maun en la flecha de la derecha del monitor
<mimecar> estas diciendo que no lo puedes copiar
<rommel> no
<mimecar> ¿lo has copiado al portapapeles el texto?
<rommel> que no lo puedo hacer que vos lo veas usando la tecla enter
<rommel> solo haciendo  clip en la flecha de la derecha de donde uno escribe
<rommel> la que señala a donde uno escribe
<mimecar> selecciona el texto y con el botón derecho copialo al portapapeles
<rommel> osea a rais q ise eso la primera ves
<rommel> ya no puedo ingresar al chat mis palabras con enter solo asiendo clip a la derecha de la pantaya
<rommel> que tiene q ver el porta papeles no te entiendo
<mimecar> el texto que tienes que copiar de la consola lo guardas en el portapapeles
<mimecar> y lo pegas en la web que te he puesto antes
<rommel> no ese ya no es el problema
<rommel> aber
<rommel> como te digo
<rommel> lo que te estoi escribiendo ahora solo lo puedo subir tecleando la flecha de la derecha de donde uno escribe
<rommel> mas no ya como hantes con enter
<mimecar> no se que programa estas usando para el IRC, ¿que tiene que ver eso con la consola?
<rommel> entiendo
<rommel> bueno dejemos esto
<rommel> y aber como me ba con lo del live cd
<rommel> estaras ?
<rommel> desime como hago un bakuc y lo copio a mi sistema
<mimecar> prueba primero si funciona mejor el live cd
<rommel> ok
<rommel> te veo
<juanito1> se puede virtualizar windows server 2008 ?
<mimecar> juanito1: si
<juanito1> lo probare
<mimecar> otra cosa diferente es el rendimiento...
<juanito1> bueno me referia a un programa de encuestas , como este http://www.quebajar.com/detallar-encuestas-as.html
<juanito1> mimecar, a que te refieres ?
<mimecar> el sistema te irá más lento virtualizado
<juanito1> uhm
<juanito1> y entonces como le uso :S
<mimecar> te funcionará pero más lento que con una instalación limpia
<juanito1> bueno con tal de usar algunas aplicaciones normal
<NipSarm> hola a todos :D
<mimecar> juanito1: depende de la capacidad del ordenador real
<NipSarm> tengo instalado lubuntu y windows xp en mi pc
<NipSarm> desde ayer windows arranca normalmente pero lubuntu no
<juanito1> fosco_, me referia a un programa como este para ubuntu  http://www.quebajar.com/detallar-encuestas-as.html
<NipSarm> la compu se reinicia cuando accedo al modo normal, en modo recuperacion pasa lo mismo
<principal10> an mirado
<NipSarm> ni la pantalla de bienvenida ni nada.. se reinicia a los 3 segundos :s
<principal10> aber si tienes el ordenador infectado
<principal10> ?
<mimecar> puede ser algún fallo de hardware
<principal10> mime tmb puede ser x virus
<mimecar> principal10: que un virus afecte a linux no es tan sencillo
<principal10> los e visto
<principal10> ya
<principal10> ademas
<principal10> a dixo k tiene window
<principal10> y linux
<mimecar> y?
<mimecar> windows no puede escribir directamente en las particiones de linux
<principal10> si se le a metido en window puede afectar al grub
<mimecar> si reinicia a los tres segundos no es cosa de grub
<juanito1> NipSarm, desde cuando te pasa esto ?
<charrua> juanito1 sofa estadisticas
<principal10> no te da tiempo a ver nada?
<juanito1> grax
<NipSarm> ese error pasa desde ayer que quize usarla
<NipSarm> no prendi la compu durante varios dias =/
<NipSarm> no aparece nada en pantalla solo se aprecia el cambio de color de fondo
<NipSarm> como que empieza a arrancar.. luego se oscurece y reinicia :S
<mimecar> NipSarm: cuando inicie el sistema pulsa F2 y verás los mensajes
<mimecar> apunta cuando reinicia
<NipSarm> ok, voy a ver eso
<principal10> podrias intentar
<principal10> acer un restaurado de sistema desde el modo consola
<NipSarm>  =/  la consola la puedo usar antes que arranque el sistema ?
<NipSarm> porque no aparece nada :S voy a ver lo de los mensajes
<principal10> si
<principal10> mimecar era con f8?
<principal10> para k te aparezca el menu de como kieres arrancar
<mimecar> para los mensajes del arranque F2
<juanito1> se ve bueno xD
<juanito1> no puedo instalar
<juanito1> windows server 2008 :S
<juanito1> http://img846.imageshack.us/img846/5562/pantallazog.png
<erAbuelo> cuanta memoria le diste a la vm ?
<juanito1> 1 gb
<juanito1> mira la imagen :S
<mimecar> configura bien la máquina virtual
<juanito1> tu crees que sea eso ?
<juanito1> ok
<erAbuelo> ya mire la imagen, a mi ese error me lo dio el w7 con menos de 1gb
<juanito1> ok disculpa pense que era el dvd que estaba mal
<juanito1> me sigue saliendo lo mismo
<juanito1> erAbuelo, de memoria ram le di 2 gb
<erAbuelo> pues ni idea no uso vmware
<juanito1> ok lo pruebo en virtual espera
<mimecar> juanito1: busca el error en google
<principal10> tu ordenadr
<principal10> dime su micro y capacidad etc
<juanito1> corel 2 duo
<juanito1> 360 gb
<erAbuelo> corel ?
<juanito1> core
<principal10> gigahercios
<juanito1> me sigue saliendo la misma pantalla negra en virtual box
<principal10> de disco duro
<mimecar> una cosa es tener dudas con la configuración de ubuntu
<principal10> dale un minimo de 40
<principal10> gigas
<mimecar> y otra en como instalar un windows server
<juanito1> http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/1369/pantallazo1mf.png
<juanito1> no habia tenido problemas instalando maquinas virtuales
<mimecar> juanito1: ya has buscado el código de error?
<juanito1> no espra
<juanito1> espera
<aguitel> erUSUL, a esta altura 10.10 esta estable para ser instalado en una pc de trabajo?
<juanito1> no tiene sentido me sale cambiar el idioma en configuracion o reparar la maquina y tb sale reiniciar :S
 * fzeta saludos, habitantes de la Red.....................................................echo [ok]
<erUSUL> aguitel: se supone... yo sigo en 10.04 no puedo decir
<fzeta> uff!
<aguitel> erUSUL, a mi me pasa lo msmo y estoy en la duda de actualizar para por ej: tener un kernel mas actualizado
<principal10> k raro
<juanito1> carajo
<Itx> 0.o se puede decir así acá?
<juanito1> es que pt no puedo instalar el server 2008 en ni una pc
<juanito1> parece que se necesita mejor hardware
<mimecar> juanito1: ¿ya has visto el código de error?
<juanito1> si
<Itx> 0.o ya nadie banea ufff...
<juanito1> necesito mejorar los requerimientos de mi pc
<m4v> juanito1: "server 2008" no parece ser Ubuntu..
<mimecar> juanito1: leete los requisitos mínimos
<mimecar> Itx: ?
<Itx> buenas tardes mimecar
<mimecar> por que tiene que banear la gente?
<erUSUL> fzeta: cambia el saludo de entrada. provoca un quiet del bot
<david__> buenas
<Sur07> holoa, alguien sabe como usar correctamente  KleanSweep
<Licuadora> En un USB formateado en FAT, ¿como puedo guardar archivos de un BIOS en un directorio ROOT? es lo que me piden que haga en ena pagina de la red, es para reinstalar mi BIOS, ya que se me olvido la clave
<Tarrasquero> Licuadora: eso no hace falta
<Tarrasquero> es un desktop?
<Tarrasquero> o una laptop
<mimecar> Licuadora: para actualizar una bios tienes que usar un diskete con msdos
<erUSUL> Licuadora: mkdir /media/usb_disk/ROOT; cp ficheros /media/usb_disk/ROOT/
<Tarrasquero> NO hace falta
<Licuadora> Tarrasquero, es que quiero reinstalar mi BIOS, pero solo puse los archivos como me indican, en un lugar de la memoria, y aun asi no se instala mi nuevo BIOS, me sigue pidiendo clave
<Tarrasquero> Licuadora: es un pc de escritorio?
<fzeta> erUSUL: ahhh! Ok, no hay problema eso está hecho xD
<mimecar> Tarrasquero: la bios es algo crítico, no hay que usar linux en todo
<Licuadora> mimecar, tengo una netbook, una Acer Aspire ONE d250, no tiene ranuras para disquete ni CD-ROM
<mimecar> Licuadora: busca una disketera externa
<Licuadora> estanet top solo tiene Ubuntu
<fzeta> Lo qué hace la euforia;)
<Tarrasquero> Licuadora: para no hacer daño a la pc te recomiendo puentees la placa
<Licuadora> ¿Puedo usar el archivo .EXE por medio de Wine? es recomendable?
<Tarrasquero> no
<Sur07> alguien sabe como usar correctamente  KleanSweep
<Tarrasquero> puentea la placa
<m4v> Licuadora: que quieres hacer?
<Licuadora> Tarrasquero... ¿Puntear?
<mimecar> Licuadora: o prueba por fuerza bruta metiendo todas las combinaciones
<Tarrasquero> puentear, si
<mimecar> Tarrasquero: en un netbook?
<Tarrasquero> por que no?
<Licuadora> m4v Quiero reinstalar mi BIOS, ya que me pide clave y no puedo acceder a ella
<mimecar> directamente te quedas sin garantía
<m4v> Licuadora: resetea el bios o sacale la pila, no hagas cosas así.
<Tarrasquero> sabes que significa eso mimecar ?
<Tarrasquero> eso^
<Tarrasquero> a eso me refiero
<Licuadora> mimecar, no me importa la garantia, en Home-Depot solo me dieron 30 dias y ya llevo casi una año con ella
<Tarrasquero> m4v: ;)
<m4v> creo que por "puentear" se refiere a usar el jumper del cmos, pero está mal dichjo
<m4v> "puentear" en electronica es poner en corto
<Tarrasquero> bueno eso es relativo
<erUSUL> de todas maneras en un netbook no hay acceso a esasa cosas ni a la pila ni a un boton de reset del cmos
<Licuadora> Bueno, se que se hace eso en una de escritorio, pero no se ni donde esta en la netbook, es mas, se me hace peligroso abrirla
<mimecar> Licuadora: tu mismo es tu rquipo
<erUSUL> al menos me sorprenderia que lo hubiera
<m4v> Licuadora: mira el manual de tu motherboard, este canal es sobre Ubuntu y estan en offtopic
<Tarrasquero> Licuadora: apunta el modelo de placa base y busca el manual en la red para hacer eso
<Licuadora> mimecar, es mi equipo, si, pero se me olvido la clave
<Tarrasquero> ya veo que está todo vajo control
<Tarrasquero> bajo*
<mimecar> Licuadora: prueba todas las combinaciones de letras
<Licuadora> Tarrasquero, pues hay un manual que me dice que haga eso del flash-BIOS
<Licuadora> mimecar, cereeme ya e intentado todas las posibilidades
<Tarrasquero> Licuadora: leelo bien
<Tarrasquero> es algo delicado pero que no afecta a la 'garantia'
<Tarrasquero> que de fabrica
<Tarrasquero> queda
<ubuntu__> hola
<rommel> hola porfin
<rommel> pude volver
<Licuadora> Quiero moverle a mi Bios para instalarle otros Sistemas Operativos como Mint o algo asi
<rommel> hola a todos
<rommel> hace un rato
<Licuadora> hola rommel
<rommel> estaba preguntando
<rommel> pidiendo ayuda
<rommel> mejor dicho
<rommel> quien podia saber como resolver
<rommel> como poder recuperar el entorno grafico en ubuntu 10.04
<rommel> pues al querer tener efectos 3d sin aberiguar hantes
<rommel> q mi placa no soportaba
<esmirlin> chicos hay alguna forma de actualizar en kubuntu de 10.10 a la alfa de 11.04?
<mimecar> rommel: te funciona bien el live cd ?
<mimecar> esmirlin: no es nada aconsejable
<m4v> Licuadora: bueno, haz lo que quieras, pero no te podemos ayudar con eso, este canal es para soporte Ubuntu. Si le pones clave al bios o lo rompes no es algo para que pidas ayuda aquí.
<esmirlin> rommel: te deberían echar del canal por escribir tan mal
<rommel> hola q gusto volver a vertepense q ya no estabas
<rommel> si
<rommel> y tambien lo de escribir y apretar enter y sale lo q ecribo asi lo ves
<esmirlin> cómo pones antes con h!
<rommel> sorry
<m4v> esmirlin: do-release-upgrade --help
<esmirlin> o averiguar con B de burro! jaja
<rommel> tengo unos problemas con la ortografia lo admito
<mimecar> rommel: muchos clientes de IRC tienen corrector de ortografía automático
<mimecar> esmirlin: para ya
<rommel> disculpen porfa
<mimecar> rommel: te puede ayudar a mejorar
<jesus__> ....
<m4v> esmirlin: pero no te podemos ayudar con 11.04 ya que es de desarrollo y se supone que vos sabés lo que haces.
<Licuadora> m4v: es que estoy en Ubuntu, tal vez hay utilerias para arreglar eso, por eso pregunte si era seguro usar el archivo .exe con Wine
<rommel> si porfabor
<mimecar> Licuadora: no lo es
<esmirlin> muchísimas gracias, entonces mejor lo dejo :P
<mimecar> rommel: como se llama el programa que usas para el irc?
<esmirlin> rommel: eres español¿?
<rommel> mime te puedo decir asi?
<jesus__> ubuntu 11.04 ya se puede descargar (la version beta/alpha)?
<mimecar> pon el nick completo
<rommel> ok
<m4v> Licuadora: actualizar el bios puede romper el motherboard, ni se me ocurriría usar ese .exe en wine.
<mimecar> jesus__: si, pero que te funcione bien es otra cosa
<rommel> bueno mimecar desime como puedo hacer entones
<molocoize> buenas
<jesus__> ya eso es evidente jaaj
<m4v> Licuadora: aparte, como sabés que actualizar el bios te va a sacar el password?
<rommel> esto quisiera hacer
<jesus__> por eso es una beta/alpha
<rommel> si ya q tengo q copiar como me desias el registro
<Licuadora> m4v: Bueno, es como reinstalar un SO, ¿no? se borra todo
<esmirlin> mimecar: xchat en gnome y qassel en kde bien configurados te ayudan con la ortografía
<Tarrasquero> Licuadora: no
<m4v> Licuadora: estás probando cosas sin saber el resultado. tienes que resetear el bios, como, no lo sé. Mira en el manual de tu pc.
<esmirlin> y si usas webchat... configura el corrector en el navegador
<rommel> q opinas pasar de 10.0 10.10
<molocoize> el alpha 3 de natyy no va bien de momento
<Licuadora> m4v, Lo unico que quiero es que me borre ese password,
<rommel> perdo de 10.04 10.10
<mimecar> rommel: si te funciona bien la 10.04 quedate en esa versión
<rommel> ok
<rommel> entonces
<m4v> Licuadora: te lo acabo de decir, resetea el bios. Mira el manual de tu pc. Más no te podemos ayudar.
<mimecar> Licuadora: si haces "pruebas" con la bios puedes dañar tu ordenador
<Licuadora> m4v,  El manual me dice que ponga los archivos del BIOS en un directorio ROOT en una memoria USB,, pero como acceso al ROOT de una USB??
<rommel> como puedo hacer para recuperar el entorno grafico y poder tener mi maquna como hantes
<mimecar> rommel: ¿que cliente de irc usas?
<esmirlin> O_O
<m4v> Licuadora: por directorio root se refiere a la raiz del pen
<Tarrasquero> Licuadora: como borres la bios tira la placa y será mejor
<rommel> poder ver la pantaya bien sin retrasos y poder ver bien los videos de you tube
<rommel> me sale negra la pantaya y no sale audio
<Licuadora> m4v, eso mismo, no sabia que una pen tuviera ROOT
<Tarrasquero> Licuadora: eres libre de hacer lo que te plazca, pero no pidas que te ayudemos a romper tu pc
<rommel> ademas no puedo escuchar musica on line
<rommel> ni agrandar videos se me cuelga
<molocoize> rommel que has hecho
<molocoize> '
<Licuadora> Tarrasquero, no quiero que me ayuden a romper mi PC, quiero que me ayuden a arreglarla
<rommel> te cuento
<rommel> molocoize
<rommel> como estas
<rommel> mira
<rommel> empieso denuebo
<molocoize> bien y tu '
<Tarrasquero> Licuadora: pero como tu quieras
<m4v> Licuadora: no es problema nuestro que le hayas puesto password al bios.
<esmirlin> matadme...
<fzeta> Wuaff!
<rommel> bastante desconsertado ya
<molocoize> pero que pasa ?
<rommel> hace tres dias q estoi con este problema
<rommel> bueno
<Tarrasquero> rommel: ?
<esmirlin> Licuadora: qué te pasa¿?
<Licuadora> Hm, ahora creen que les hecho la culpa...
<rommel> en el ntento de querer tener efectos 3 d
<rommel> en mi pc
<Tarrasquero> tienes el drivers de tu targeta
<m4v> Licuadora: ya te dije, usa el manual de tu pc y deja de ocupar el canal con cosas que no son relevantes con Ubuntu.
<fzeta> rommel:  me está dando náuseas xD
<rommel> no
<Licuadora> esmirlin: Solo quiero saber si hay alguna forma en Ubuntu de resetear el BIOS
<esmirlin> fzeta: tío me está pasando lo mismo!
<rommel> por q al iintentar instalarlos sale algo de error
<Tarrasquero> haz esto y descarga el driver
<fzeta> XD
<esmirlin> Licuadora: pero por qué quieres hacerlo¿? explícame a ver si puedo ayudarte
<mimecar> esmirlin: y fzeta a algunas personas les cuesta escribir
<m4v> Licuadora: no la hay, es algo del hardware eso.
<Tarrasquero> lspci | grep VGA
<rommel> aber
<rommel> ya te digo
<mimecar> comportaros los dos
<esmirlin> mimecar: todas las personas tenemos opción de instalar un corrector
<Licuadora> esmirlin, es que tiene password y no me acuerdo de el,
<molocoize> te instalaste le driver privativo ,tienes nvidia romel
<mimecar> esmirlin: pero no tienes la opción de decir a un usuario que no escribe bien
<esmirlin> Licuadora: y no tienes forma de entrar en la bios sin poner la contraseña¿?
<rommel> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ lspci | grep VGA
<rommel> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics]
<rommel> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series
<rommel> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<esmirlin> mimecar: sí sí que la tengo, lo he hecho 2 veces ;)
<Licuadora> me dicen en una pagina que debo de meter los archivos del BIOS: Download the latest BIOS, and put both FLASHIT.EXE and the BIOS file in the root directory of the stick.    Pero no a funcionado hasta el momento
<m4v> fzeta: esmirlin: si no van a ayudar por favor guarden silencio
<mimecar> Licuadora: pasa al canal de offtopic
<Licuadora> esmirlin, no, tiene clave
<rommel> gracias esmerilin
<m4v> Licuadora: bueno, ve al soporte técnico de la pc.
<ProXeN> Licuadora: A mi una vez me paso eso, olvidé la contraseña de la BIOS
<rommel> como les desia
<Tarrasquero> rommel: haz esto para el open 'modprobe radeon'
<rommel> como es eso
<rommel> no te entiendo
<Tarrasquero> rommel: 'modprobe radeon'
<m4v> Licuadora: no sabemos como arreglar eso.
<rommel> en la terminal
<ProXeN> Licuadora: Lo que hice fue restaurarla a sus valores predeterminados y la contraseña se me quitó
<rommel> ?
<Tarrasquero> en la terminal
<rommel> ok
<Tarrasquero> y reinicia solo
<esmirlin> Licuadora: tienes el cd de arranque que te venía con el pc? normalmente tienen los archivos para restaurar bios, qué modelo y marca de pc tienes¿?
<Tarrasquero> salgo
<Licuadora> ProXen: como restableciste los valores originales de la BIOS?
<rommel> pero estoi ahora con un live cd
<Licuadora> esmirlin: es una NETbook
<mimecar> Licuadora: deja el offtopic ya
<mimecar> pasa al canal de offtopic
<ProXeN> Licuadora: No lo recuerdo porque lo hice hace varios años, se que busqué una guia por Google
<Licuadora> mimecar,  Hay gente que si me puede ayudar aqui, Ç¿cual es tu problema?
<mimecar> rommel: ¿ahora te funciona bien el ordenador?
<rommel> tarrasquero
<ProXeN> Licuadora: De todos modos puedes probar a quitarle la pila a la BIOS
<mimecar> Licuadora: NO tiene relación con ubuntu
<rommel> como puedo solucionar
<esmirlin> Licuadora: mejor, yo tmb estoy en netbook, dime el modelo
<m4v> pueden continuar en #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<ProXeN> Dios mio... xD
<esmirlin> en serio, cómo sois tan poco tolerantes en este canal! da gusto entrar en otros de verdad
<ProXeN> +1
<mimecar> esmirlin: el canal es de soporte de ubuntu
<rommel> perdi en sistema.preferencias,apariencia ,efectos visuales los perdi
<mimecar> y puede usar el canal de offtopic para su problema
<rommel> al instalar compiz
<rommel> luego me di cuenta q no
<rommel> podia tener 3d por mi targeta grafica
<rommel> lo desistale
<m4v> esmirlin: es mucho trabajo hacer /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic?
<rommel> y se me perdieron los efectos que bienen por defecto en ubuntu 10.04 de efectos visuales
<mimecar> rommel: los efectos solo aparecen si tienes instalado compiz
<esmirlin> Licuadora: busca tu modelo de netbook y reinstalar bios, ya te digo seguro que en el cd de instalación (necesitarás un lector cd externo) tiene que estar la forma de hacerlo. esto es lo último que digo sorry sé nada más
<rommel> ahora no puedo ver youtube,la pantayya esta relenta
<rommel> si pero ya no quiero saber nada con compiz
<rommel> pues por la targeta que tengo no me sirve
<rommel> lo desistale
<mimecar> ¿has apuntado las instrucciones de antes?
<mimecar> alt+f2, gnome-terminal
<rommel> y las occiones q te brinda
<mimecar> y en la consola => sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<mimecar> reinicia el equipo y sigue esos pasos
<mimecar> (apuntalos en un papel)
<rommel> me sale que no se puede abrir
<rommel> mimecar
<mimecar> tienes que reiniciar el ordenador
<rommel> como te contaba
<rommel> y luego?
<mimecar> rommel: esos comandos es lo primero para empezar
<rommel> vos deics
<mimecar> cuando los hayas hecho, pregunta de nuevo
<rommel> que entre desde el H.D
<rommel> o por live cd
<mimecar> usando el disco duro
<rommel> ok
<mimecar> vendré en un rato
<rommel> es q lo ise hace rato y tambien me desia q no lo ñpodia abrir
<rommel> ok
<rommel> ubunteros ayuda porfabor
<esmirlin> chicos yo tengo un problemilla menor (por lo que estoy viendo por aquí que la gente está alterada xD) resulta que el micrófono interno del netbook no funciona, pero en gnome he conseguido arreglarlo, al intentar cambiar el volumen del micrófono hay dos canales que se suben y bajan simultáneamente, el caso es que con un software para manipular gráficamente alsa lo conseguí, sólo bajando uno de los dos canales, pero no sé hacerlo en kde :S
<esmirlin> alguna idea¿?
<rommel> hace tres dias q no puedo resolver este problema
<rommel> usa eñ de alsa
<rommel> esta bueno
<rommel> ami me paso algo similar
<rommel> de una noche al dia siguiente me quede sin sonido on line
<rommel> asi q pase a alsa
<rommel> y listo
<rommel> bueno
<rommel> ubunteros
<esmirlin> lo he intentado en consola, pero no consigo hacer que sólo suba o baje uno de los canales (el caso es que tengo que desactivar uno de los dos pero no sé hacerlo :S)
<rommel> en alsa suben los dos
<rommel> del microfonoo decis
<esmirlin> síp, pero lo que quiero es desactivar la opción que haga que las dos solapas actúen de forma simultánea
<esmirlin> (creo que después de lo que he dicho antes nadie me va a contestar...)
<fzeta> rommel: está chungo lo que te está pasando, yo que tu a últimas instalaría de nuevo ubuntu
<rommel> la verdad q lo e pensado seriamente
<rommel> en hacer eso
<rommel> esmirlin desistala uno
<fzeta> Cuál tienes rommel ?
<esmirlin> rommel: prueba www.bodhilinux.com un ubuntu basado en e17, ligero y con sus propios efectos de escritorio que no consumen tanto como compiz y van de lujo
<cousteau> esmirlin, el que yo uso para trastear con cosas de alsa es QAMix (en Qt, tipo KDE, pero funciona bien en Gnome/LXDE/etc)
<esmirlin> cousteau: genial! pero es gráfico¿?
<cousteau> esmirlin, sip, es tipo alsamixer (con menos niveles, pero similar) y gráfico
<cousteau> y más fácil
<esmirlin> perfecto voy a probarlo
<esmirlin> cousteau: por cierto, tú eras el que me aconsejó lubuntu para netbook?
<cousteau> tiene una opción "link" que si la desactivas se pueden mover los dos controles independientemente
<cousteau> esmirlin, puede ser... a mí me va bastante bien
<esmirlin> cousteau: es que en la maldita odisea de encontrar un OS linux que funcione bien en el netbook por fin he dado en el clavo
<cousteau> si? con LXDE?
<cousteau> me alegro :)
<esmirlin> te lo decía por si te interesaba probarlo, es otro derivado de ubuntu
<rommel> entiendo
<esmirlin> jaja nop, con e17, de hecho las últimas  actualizaciones
<rommel> ch y eso que desias q era mas liviano que compiz
<cousteau> ah, no... bueno, yo con LXDE ya voy bien (además es oficial)
<rommel> seria bueno
<esmirlin> probé lubuntu y no me gustó nada
<rommel> pero es q hantes que nada
<cousteau> rommel, más liviano que compiz es no poner efectos
<rommel> jajajaj
<rommel> ok
<esmirlin> y luego probé openbox... y quedé fascinado
<esmirlin> pero aún se hacía duro las configuraciones
<rommel> pero solo quiero recuperar las cosas que de por si trae ubuntu 10.04
<cousteau> esmirlin, bueno, eso ya por gustos... yo alguna vez he pensado probar el e17 pero me ha dado pereza
<esmirlin> pero e17 mezcla lo mejor de gnome con lo mejor de openbox, sin usar nada de openbox
<rommel> al bajarme compiz
<cousteau> esmirlin, pues LXDE está basado en OpenBox, de hecho usa OpenBox como decorador de ventanas
<rommel> despues
<esmirlin> pues si te animas ya sabes
<esmirlin> en serio, da gusto
<rommel> me di cuenta q mi targeta no lo soportaba efectos 3d
<cousteau> bah... pereza
<diego_> buenas a todos
<cousteau> rommel, es una SIS? VIA? S3G?
<rommel> asi q lo desistale
<rommel> y ahi me empesarin los problemas
<diego_> necesito buscar estos paquetes "     * Requisitos de software
<diego_>     * Qt 4.2.1+
<diego_>     * D-Bus 1.0.0
<diego_>     * libasound2 1.0.12
<diego_>     * PulseAudio 0.9.10+ (opcional)
<rommel> ya no puedo ver videos online
<principal10> una pregnta
<rommel> y la pantayya esta lenta
<rommel> y ademas perdi las occiones q trae
<principal10> par cambiar la ip en kubuntu debo acerlo desde el modo consola en interfaces o puedo tmb en el entorno grafico
<rommel> ubuntu
<cousteau> yo creo que lo que desinstalaste no era compiz...
<rommel> en apariencia efectos visuales
<rommel> donde sale ninguno ,normal y extras
<rommel> coo podre recuperar eso sabria alguein
<cousteau> claro, si desinstalaste compiz no te dejará poenr los efectos
<rommel> eso
<cousteau> rommel, desinstalaste compiz, cómo vas a poner efectos?
<rommel> ya no me interesa mas compis
<diego_> alguno tiene idea?
<rommel> solo que mi netbook este como era hanrtes
<principal10> diego
<rommel> no ya fue compis
<principal10> busca en synapti
<rommel> si compiz no biene por defecto en el 10.04
<principal10> sino esta ai ni idea
<diego_> cousteau, como instalo el paquete     * Requisitos de software * Qt 4.2.1+ * D-Bus 1.0.0 * libasound2 1.0.12  * PulseAudio 0.9.10+ (opcional) * PulseAudio 0.9.15+ (opcional, recomendado)"
<cousteau> sí que viene, lo que no viene es la configuración de efectos
<omikron4> compiz viene por defecto lo qeu no viene es el ccsm
<diego_> principal10, gracias
<rommel> y tenia en sistema,preferencia,apariencia,(efectos visuales)
<rommel> salia
<cousteau> rommel, los "efectos visuales" usan compiz
<rommel> ninguno,normal,y efectos extras
<principal10> diego tas¿
<rommel> ahora no puedo elegir ninguno
<diego_> principal10, si
<principal10> sabes como cambiar la ip
<rommel> habra forma desd un lc recuperar los valores por defectos de eso
<principal10> ?
<rommel> ?
<cousteau> rommel, porque desinstalaste compiz, por eso no te deja poner los efectos, porque los efectos son compiz, y si no tienes compiz instalado, no puedes poner los efectos, porque los efectos usan compiz pero tú lo has desinstalado, por eso no puedes poner los efectso
<diego_> principal10, me preguntas a mi lo de cambiar la ip ?
<principal10> si
<principal10> es k nose ande es en interfaz grafica
<rommel> y que piensas sobre q no me deja instalar los plugins de a.flas player
<rommel> para poder ver videos
<cousteau> eso ni idea, instalaste los ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<diego_> principal10, probaste con proxys?
<rommel> si
<cousteau> o el flashplugin-installer al menos?
<rommel> nopuedo ver you tube
<rommel> ni escuhar musica online
<principal10> me refiero cambiar mi ip para k accedan los clientes
<rommel> y cuando quiero agrandar un video c me cuelga
<cousteau> bien... y no instalaste nada tipo "gnash" o "swfdec"? (son versiones libres de flash, pero no van muy bien y hacen cosas raras con flash)
<principal10> se hacerlo desde etc/network/interfaces
<rommel> principal10
<cousteau> ah, agrandar un vídeo... también me pasa
<rommel> q tal
<rommel> sabrias ayudarme porfabor
<principal10> k sucede
<rommel> es q al querer tener efectos 3d
<cousteau> yo lo que hacía era esperar a que se termine de bajar el vídeo y buscarlo en /tmp
<rommel> en mi ordenador
<rommel> me baje compiz
<cousteau> ahora no esta ahí, pero con este script http://paste.ubuntu.com/568869/ aparece el flash otra vez en /tmp
<rommel> luego fui a selecionar en apariencia donde cambias los escritorios
<principal10> instalaste el pakete
<cousteau> "te bajaste" te refieres a que te lo instalaste de repositorios, no?
<rommel> en en la solapa efectos visuales
<principal10> o no te dio tiempo
<rommel> selecione como desia extras
<rommel> y nada
<rommel> la cosa
<rommel> q desde ahi
<rommel> ya no puedo ver youo tube tengo lenta la pantalla
<rommel> y ademas se me cuelga cuando quiero agrandar un video on line desd otra pagina
<cousteau> y si lo pones en "Ninguno" funciona mejor?
<rommel> no
<rommel> lo peor del caso que ya desitale compiz
<rommel> para dejarla como estaba
<rommel> y ahora no puedo selecionar nada ni ninguno ni normal ni extras
<principal10> tiene sinstalao
<rommel> q'
<principal10> adobe flash
<principal10> y java
<principal10> ?
<rommel> me sale gris y no me deja selecionar nada
<cousteau> qué cosa más rara... el vídeo a pantalla completa _sí_ me va, antes no me iba
<cousteau> rommel, tienes las actualizaciones puestas?
<rommel> de q?
<rommel> de ubuntu?
<cousteau> de flash
<principal10> de sistema
<rommel> si
<principal10> es k nitas flash
<principal10> y java
<cousteau> sí, hace poco actualizaron a flash 10.2 en repos de ubuntu y parece que va mejor
<rommel> me salia en su momento q faltaba instalar los ultimos plugins de a.flas player
<cousteau> principal10, java no (java es útil pero no hace falta ahí)
<rommel> pero no e podido hacerlo tampoco me falla
<rommel> cuando lo hago
<cousteau> rommel, en actualizaciones o en el firefox?
<rommel> ese mmismo el 10.02
<rommel> no lo puedo instalar
<principal10> es k alomeojr no e sproblema del ordenador es del navegador
<principal10> k no tiene los complementos adecuados
<rommel> puse por las dudas eso
<cousteau> a ver, ese error dónde y cuándo te sale?
<rommel> para firefox
<rommel> y tampoco
<rommel> ch
<rommel> ahora en la pantalla me sale el icono de a f player
<rommel> pero ahacerle cpli me sale q no puede hacer lo que tiene que hacer
<rommel> ya no se que hacer
<rommel> lo ultimo que quiero es tener q reistalar denuebo
<cousteau> no entiendo nada... puedes hacer una captura de pantalla del error y pegarlo en imagebin?
<rommel> ahora estoi desd un live cd
<rommel> que es lo que alguien en la sala me pidio
<rommel> y que hisiera una copia de algo
<rommel> no recuerdo bien
<rommel> pero bueno parese
<rommel> q tendre q reistalar todo denuebo
<cousteau> puf, es que no he entendido muy bien dónde te aparece el error. Comprueba que tienes flash instalado:   sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer   y que has actualizado:   sudo apt-get update; gksudo update-manager
<rommel> aber
<cousteau> luego en Firefox comprueba que no hayas instalado Gnash o Swfdec: Herramientas > Complementos (o Adiciones) > Plugins > busca "Gnash", "Swfdec" o "Swfplayer"
<rommel> no tiene nada q ber q este ahora en un live cd?
<cousteau> y si encuentras alguno de esos desionstálalo
<cousteau> me voy a cenar, hasta luego
<cousteau> ah... si el problema es sólo desde el livecd, pues sí
<rommel> gracias de ygual manera
<rommel> buen probecho
<rommel> no es live cd handa barbaro
<mimecar> rommel: has reiniciado y puesto los comandos que te he dicho antes?
<rommel> no
<mimecar> ¿a que esperas?
<rommel> disculpame
<rommel> trate con otra cosa
<rommel> abr
<rommel> vos decis q salga de lc cd entonces
<rommel> mimecar
<mimecar> reinicia con el sistema que tienes instalado
<mimecar> sin el live cd
<rommel> ok
<rommel> esperame porfabor
<antuan> hola
<principal10> estoy asta la p dddee linux
<principal10> XD
<principal10> como cuesta configurar
<sernunez> hola a todos
<sernunez> como puedo hacer para crear un usb autoarrancable como si fuera un CD ?
<mimecar> puedes usar la herramienta que tiene el live cd
<mimecar> con eso podrás guardar los datos que uses
<sernunez> pero no uin livecd de ubuntu
<mimecar> si solo quieres que se comporte como un CD, instala unetbootin y "pasa" la iso al usb
<sernunez> quiero hacer que bootee un winlivcd
<sernunez> tengo que recuperar unos datos de una particion borrada
<mimecar> ¿que es un winlivce?
<sernunez> conoces pilitos
<sernunez> es un WinXp LiveCd
<sernunez> tiene EasyRecovery
<sernunez> de ontrack que es un programa muy bueno para recuperar archivos borrados
<mimecar> sernunez: unetbootin solo funciona con ISOs de linux
<mimecar> lo que no sea una iso de linux no se si funcionará
<sernunez> :S
<sernunez> alguna herramienta de linux para recuperar archivos borrados en una particion que ya no existe :/
<mimecar> clona el disco duro y haz las pruebas sobre una máquina virtual
<mimecar> en esa máquina podrás usar las herramientas que quieras
<sernunez> buena idea
<sernunez> con dd seria lo mas seguro no ?
<mimecar> si no quieres perder datos por un error al usar la herramienta es tu única opción
<mimecar> te será más comodo usar un live usb de clonezilla
<mimecar> podrás guardar una copia de todo el disco duro, sobre la imagen ya recuperarás cosas
<sernunez> pero la copia es con 1|0 ?
<sernunez> porque era ntfs pero se particiono con ext4
<mimecar> sernunez: es una imagen exacta del disco
<rommel> hola nuebamente ubunteros
<mimecar> y todos los discos codifican los datos con 1 y 0
<rommel> ak nuebamente
<rommel> mimecar
<mimecar> rommel: ¿ya has puesto las actualizaciones?
<rommel> como era lo que querias q ejecutara?
<rommel> no
<rommel> resien entro nuebamente
<rommel> porfavor indicame nuebamente
<mimecar> alt+f2, gnome-terminal
<mimecar> mimecar>	y en la consola => sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> [21:56]	<mimecar>	sudo apt-get upgrade
<mimecar> rommel: cuando arregles el problema ponte un corrector de ortografía en el cliente de irc
<mimecar> o escribe primero la frase en el openoffice, revisa la ortografía y la pones aquí cuando esté corregida
<rommel> mimecar
<rommel> como hago eso de irc
<ivedci89-desktop> aja excelente contestacion mimecar
<rommel> la verdad q si tengo barios problemas de ortografia
<mimecar> rommel: arregla primero el ordenador
<mimecar> pon los comandos que he puesto
<rommel> ok
<rommel> tenes rason
<ivedci89-desktop> pobre... escribe pésimo...
<rommel>  Algunos archivos de índice no se han podido descargar, se han ignorado,
<rommel> o se ha utilizado unos antiguos en su lugar.
<rommel> mimecar esto sale al fina
<rommel> en la terminal
<mimecar> pon => sudo apt-get update
<rommel> sepan disculparme porfabor por mi gramatica
<mimecar> copia TODO el texto que te salga y lo pegas en pastebin
<mimecar> !paste rommel
<kubot> rommel: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<rommel> no lo se usar
<ivedci89-desktop> rommel, usa Pidgin como cliente IRC es automatica la correccion. Por ejemplo aca a mi me está subrayando que escribí AUTOMATICA sin acento: automática. o... corrección.
<rommel> como lo hago
<rommel> aber
<mimecar> rommel: sigue las instrucciones que te he puesto
<ivedci89-desktop> mejor dicho, no es automatica... te subraya lo que esta mal...o le falta en su diccionario.
<mimecar> ivedci89-desktop: es mejor que haga las cosas paso a paso
<rommel> ok
<rommel> bueno mimecar desime entonces con q sigo
<mimecar> después puedes hacer lo que dice ivedci89-desktop
<rommel> si tenes rason
<mimecar> pon => sudo apt-get update
<ivedci89-desktop> es cierto.. que todo paso a paso... así aprendimos nosotros... (aunque yo en papel y con una profesora de paciencia de oro...)
<mimecar> copia TODO el texto que te salga y lo pegas en pastebin
<rommel> ya lo pegue ahi ahora?
<mimecar> al poner el texto te dará una dirección web
<mimecar> ponla en el canal
<ivedci89-desktop> pon el link a este chat..
<rommel> nada
<rommel> pego todo o o sale al final
<rommel> no sale ningun link
<mimecar> rommel: ¿lo has pegado en la web de pastebin?
<rommel> si
<mimecar> cuando pegas el texto y pulsas en el botón "Submit"
<mimecar> la dirección del navegador cambiará
<rommel> no hay ningun boton submit
<rommel> disculpame pero jamas e estado pñor ak
<mimecar> ves "New paste"
<mimecar> en la web de pastebin
<rommel> y me es estoi ak http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<rommel> pegue al medio y despues no se que hacer no sale lo que decis
<mimecar> ok, en "Content" pon el texto de la consola
<mimecar> pulsa en el botón "Paste"
<rommel> ya esta
<mimecar> ¿ha cambiado la dirección de la web?
<rommel> no sigue la misma
<rommel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<mimecar> cuando pulsas en el botón "Paste" la dirección cambia a algo parecido a http://paste.ubuntu.com/577202/
<rommel> no
<mimecar> ¿has pegado el texto donde pone "Conten"?
<rommel> en sintax no hay que elegir nada
<mimecar> no
<rommel> si
<mimecar> pero en "Poster" tienes que poner algo
<rommel> que le pongo
<rommel> ahi no puse nada
<mimecar> lo que quieras
<rommel> ok
<rommel> ahora si ok
<rommel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/577205/
<rommel> como puedo tener a mano esta pagina asi la uso mas seguido
<mimecar> !paste rommel
<kubot> rommel: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<rommel> asi nada mas
<mimecar> ok, ahora haz lo mismo con el comando => sudo apt-get upgrade
<rommel> ok
<mimecar> los errores que te da no son importantes
<ivedci89-desktop> rommel, por si te ayuda... http://paste.ubuntu.com/577206/
<rommel> en la misma terminal o cierro y abro otra
<mimecar> rommel: en la misma
<rommel> sabrias como limpiar la terminal para no tener q abrir otra
<mimecar> ivedci89-desktop: te faltan un par de "Enter" :P
<mimecar> pon => clear
<ivedci89-desktop> jaja... sisi.
<ivedci89-desktop> es que nunca requeri usarlo demasiado al pastebin..
<mimecar> o tienes una pantalla muy grande ;)
<ivedci89-desktop> mimecar de donde sos?
<mimecar> de España
<ivedci89-desktop> yo Arg..
<mimecar> te situaba por esa zona
<ivedci89-desktop> casi siempre estas
<rommel> de q parte ived
<mimecar> dejo abierto el irc mientras hago cosas
<rommel> yo tambien soy de argentina
<ivedci89-desktop> trabajas en la compu?
<mimecar> rommel: dentro de 20 minutos desconecto
<rommel> esta bajando ya esta
<ivedci89-desktop> sabia que eras argentino hermano por tu ortografia jeje
<rommel> ahun no termina
<rommel> mimecar
<rommel> mimecar copio todo o solo el final
<rommel> ?
<ivedci89-desktop> bye bye.. dejo abierto pero me voy...
<mimecar> todo lo que ha salido desde que has puesto sudo apt-get upgrade
<rommel> ok
<rommel> mimecar
<rommel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/577210/
<mimecar> ok, pon las actualizaciones que te salen
<rommel> cuales n
<rommel> y como
<mimecar> me faltaba texto por leer
<rommel> ok
<mimecar> ¿ahora el ordenador te va lento verdad?
<rommel> si
<rommel> como cuando se be una imagen de un monitor el tv
<mimecar> en el menú que tienes arriba, Preferencias, Apariencia
<rommel> asi cuando quiero correr la pantayya asia arriba o asia abajo
<mimecar> creo que está en el menú situado más a la derecha
<rommel> ahun los fectos visiuales no los e podido recuperar en
<mimecar> ¿encuentras Preferencias \ Apariencia?
<rommel> sistema,preferencis, apriencia yen la solapa efectos visuales normalmente salia las tres estando en normal ahora sale todo gris y no se puede elegir nada
<mimecar> ¿no te deja elegir la primera opción?
<rommel> nada ninguna de las tres
<mimecar> ok, Herramientas, creo que es administración, Controladores privativos
<rommel> aber
<rommel> en donde
<mimecar> Sistema, Administración, Controladores adicionales (o similar)
<rommel> administracion controles de hardwar
<mimecar> yo estoy en ubuntu 10.10, pero será similar el texto
<rommel> aber
<rommel> dise buscando controladores
<rommel> se cerro
<rommel> ya salio
<mimecar> ¿te ha salido algún resultado?
<rommel> dise q no esta habilitado
<mimecar> pulsa en el teclado el botón "Impr pant" (Imprimir pantalla)
<rommel> Lo sentimos, la instalación de este controlador falló.
<rommel> Revise el archivo de registro para ver más detalles: /var/log/jockey.log
<mimecar> ¿cuando te da ese error?
<rommel> en donde esta eso
<mimecar> el botón en el teclado
<rommel> eso q te puse es lo q sale de error
<mimecar> ok, haz una captura de pantalla pulsando el botón del teclado que te digo
<rommel> no cual es
<mimecar> suele estar encima del teclado numérico
<mimecar> a la derecha del todo
<rommel> la verdad q no c cual seria
<rommel> ahi esta cancel
<rommel> tengo una acer aspire 5530 g
<mimecar> en tu teclado hay una tecla que es Impr pant (o similar)
<rommel> no la conosco
<Tarrasquero> como va?
<rommel> lo siento
<rommel> no c cual es
<rommel> ahi maso
<mimecar> al final lo que quiero ver es algo parecido a esta captura http://img808.imageshack.us/i/pantallazoesz.png/
<rommel> menos
<mimecar> para ver que opciones te da el sistema
<mimecar> rommel: en el menú que hay en la parte de arriba, Aplicaciones, Accesorios, Captura de pantalla
<mimecar> tarde :P
<Tarrasquero> jue
<mimecar> parece que tiene algún conflicto con el driver de ATI
<Tarrasquero> aha
<mimecar> puede ser que tenga varios instalados
<Tarrasquero> por lo qeu yo se radeon y el propietario no se llevan bien
<Tarrasquero> al = que nouveau con nvidia
<mimecar> el sistema lo tiene actualizado
<Tarrasquero> vi algun paste
<mimecar> pero parece que al instalar el driver privativo falla
<Tarrasquero> en fin...
<lcn> Tarrasquero, estas aca tambien? :P
<rommel> hola
<Tarrasquero> ya ves
<Tarrasquero> te caiste
<mimecar> rommel: en el menú que hay en la parte de arriba, Aplicaciones, Accesorios, Captura de pantalla
<rommel> tube q reiniciar ya q me colgo al abrir
<rommel> lo de los controladores
<rommel> si
<mimecar> con eso harás una captura, que se vea la ventana de controladores
<rommel> al abrir controladores de harwhare
<mimecar> no tienes que pulsar ningún botón de la ventana
<rommel> aber
<mimecar> cuando se vea la ventana, Aplicaciones....
<rommel> asi ya lo bi
<rommel> bueno mimecar
<mimecar> el archivo con la captura se quedará en el escritorio
<rommel> al abrir eso de controladoers me colgo la maquina
<mimecar> cuando lo tengas, entra en => http://imageshack.us/
<rommel> ok
<mimecar> y sube el archivo
<rommel> aber pero de que
<rommel> de lo q me sale en controladores de harwhare
<mimecar> si
<rommel> ok
<rommel> aber
<rommel> sale buscando controladores disponibles
<rommel> esta buscando
<mimecar> cuando acabe haz la captura
<mimecar> no pulses ningún botón de esa ventana
<mimecar> en 5 minutos lo dejo
<mimecar> tendrás que seguir con los del canal o esperarte a mañana por la noche
<Tarrasquero> me leen?
<rommel> bien ahi esta buena esa pagina
<Tarrasquero> rommel: ?
<lcn> Tarrasquero, si
<Tarrasquero> aha
<Tarrasquero> tenia lag
<Tarrasquero> pero solo en freenode
<mimecar> rommel: cuando subas el archivo pon el enlace
<lcn> Tarrasquero, usas irssi?
<Tarrasquero> si
<lcn> Tarrasquero, onda que entras con lag bajo
<lcn> Tarrasquero, empieza a subir, hasta q se desconecta verdad?
<Tarrasquero> si
<lcn> ahi te doy un comando
<lcn> ejecutalo
<lcn> y pone /save
<Tarrasquero> ok
<rommel> Name: pantallazooq.png
<rommel> Size: 49Kb
<rommel> creo q es ese
<mimecar> pon el enlace que tienes en el navegador
<Tarrasquero> rommel: que hiciste?
<Tarrasquero> eso no vale
<rommel> bueno boy denuevo
<lcn> Tarrasquero, /set channel_sync OFF
<lcn> Tarrasquero, /save
<lcn> proba despues a ver si continua el problema
<Tarrasquero> ok
<Tarrasquero> gracias
<lcn> pn
<rommel> Name: pantallazooq.png
<Tarrasquero> si no me lo das me parto la cabeza
<rommel> Size: 49Kb
<rommel> con ese nombre esta
<Tarrasquero> rommel: el enlace generado :)
<Tarrasquero> lo subiste verdad?
<rommel> http://img291.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img291/8823/pantallazooq.png
<Tarrasquero> ese si
<rommel> ok
<rommel> discupen
<Tarrasquero> está restringido :(
<Tarrasquero> jajaja hazlo publico
<Tarrasquero> ah no esta bien
<Tarrasquero> ese activalo
<rommel> pero no me deja
<Tarrasquero> señalalo con el cursor y dale a habilitar
<mimecar> buenas noches..
<rommel> sale error y de ahi se cuelga no lo puedo cerrar mas
<rommel> buenas noches
<Tarrasquero> rommel: instalaste alguno a mano?
<rommel> mimecar te agradesco de igual manera q descances
<Tarrasquero> YA SE FUE
<rommel> no c
<rommel> baje tantas cosas con el tema de compiz
<Tarrasquero> ups
<Tarrasquero> ok vamos por pasos
<rommel> dale
<Tarrasquero> mete este comando y pegalo en pastebin → lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/VGA/{print $1}'`
<Tarrasquero> sin la →
<rommel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/577224/
<Tarrasquero> rommel: creo recordar que tienes dos targetas verdad?
<rommel> si
<Tarrasquero> creo que ese es el conflicto
<Tarrasquero> desavilita una...
<Tarrasquero> a ver
<rommel> y como hantes no pasaba nada
<rommel> como lo hago aber
<Tarrasquero> rommel: las dos quieren administras graficos y eso no puede ser
<rommel> como hago
<rommel> desime pero q son yguales las dos
<Tarrasquero> lspci | grep VGA
<rommel> no me servira para tener efectos 3 d alguna d ellas
<Tarrasquero> mete el comando y ahora te digo
<Tarrasquero> de cuanta memoria son?
<VADER> adios canall
<VADER> salku2
<Tarrasquero> bay
<rommel> noooooooooooooooo
<rommel> porfavor
<rommel> rommel@rommel-laptop:~$ lspci | grep VGA
<rommel> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics]
<Tarrasquero> rommel: no me voy
<rommel> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series
<rommel> rommel@rommel-laptop:~$
<rommel> gracias
<Tarrasquero> creo que la 2ª es algo mejor
<rommel> cual crees q es mejor
<rommel> ok
<Tarrasquero> desavilitamos la 1ª
<rommel> como desactivo entonces  la primera
<Tarrasquero> lo mejor seria por la bios pero va...
<Tarrasquero> haz esto → modprobe RS780M    si no dice nada vamos bien
<rommel> ok
<Tarrasquero> perdon
<Tarrasquero> no
<rommel> entonces
<Tarrasquero> haz esto → modprobe -r RS780M
<rommel>  no fount
<rommel> sale
<miniminiyo> alguien por aqui tiene una grafica ATI y a conseguido instalar los controladores privativos'
<Tarrasquero> y ahora esto → modprobe -r RS780M/RS780MN
<rommel>  not found
<Tarrasquero> y esto? → modprobe -r RS780MN
<Tarrasquero> joe
<rommel> perdon hantes le pongo sudo?
<Tarrasquero> creo que si
<Tarrasquero> :)
<rommel> intento con la anterior?
<rommel> con sudo
<Tarrasquero> intenta todas
<Tarrasquero> si
<lcn> siempre con sudo eso
<Tarrasquero> sudo = madre superiora
<Tarrasquero> al menos en ubuntu
<rommel> nada
<Tarrasquero> nada que es?
<Tarrasquero> dice algo el comando?
<lcn> Tarrasquero, sisi, en deb no usas eso, como mucho en mi caso su :P
<Tarrasquero> yo siempre su
<Tarrasquero> en ubuntu no lo usan
<lcn> si yo tb no tengo mi user con privilegios, ni sudo ni gksu nada
<lcn> en ubuntu si se usa, en casa de mi novia instale ubuntu
<Tarrasquero> ;)
<Tarrasquero> rommel: ?
<Tarrasquero> dijo algo el comando?
<rommel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/577228/
<lcn> creo que dijo nada, asi que se ve que lo tomo bien
<rommel> no nada era q no pasa nada
<lcn> esta usando mal sudo
<lcn> ya esta como root
<rommel> pero ahi te mande lo q salio desd q imtemte
<lcn> debe haber usado sudo -s
<lcn> para autentificar como root
<rommel> si intente como los dos
<lcn> si estas como root
<lcn> no hace falta el sudo
<rommel> ok
<rommel> com hago entonces
<rommel> bueno señores
<rommel> les agradesco por su tiempo
<rommel> creo q tendre q reinstalar no me queda otra
<rommel> pero me boy con algo bueno
<rommel> aprendi y conoci este chat q esta bueno
<rommel> y algunas cosas mas
<rommel> si por ahora no hay nadie que me pueda ayudar
<rommel> estare un poco mas
<rommel> por ak
<Tarrasquero> de nuevo lag
<rommel> abierto el nick
<Tarrasquero> rommel:
<rommel> epa
<Tarrasquero> es el lag
<Tarrasquero> de nuevo :S
<rommel> pense q te habaias cansado de mi problema
<lcn> Tarrasquero, fijate ahora que conectaste de nuevo, a ver si aumenta
<rommel> q bueno
<Tarrasquero> ahora n de momento no
<Tarrasquero> no
<lcn> tiene q funcionar yo use eso y nunca mas
<Tarrasquero> rommel: dijo algo el comando?
<lcn> ahi mire el paste
<rommel> si temande el enlace
<lcn> y no, no le toma el modulo
<lcn> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/577228/
<lcn> ahi tenes Tarrasquero
<rommel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/577228/
<rommel> gracias lcn
<Tarrasquero> rommel: a ver
<lcn> rommel, pn
<Tarrasquero> este no esta bien hazlo de nuevo → rommel@rommel-laptop:~$ modprobe -r RS780M
<Tarrasquero> con sudo
<rommel> con sudo o sin sudo
<rommel> sudo nada mas verrdad no sudo su
<Tarrasquero> rommel: haz de una vez → sudo -i
<rommel> aber
<Tarrasquero> y ya estas como root
<rommel> intento como sudo solo
<Tarrasquero> sudo -i intro * contraseña
<rommel> rommel@rommel-laptop:~$ modprobe -r RS780M
<rommel> pongo todo esto
<Tarrasquero> y despues modprobe -r RS780M
<Tarrasquero> mete sudo -i
<Tarrasquero> le das intro
<Tarrasquero> y tu pass
<rommel> root@rommel-laptop:/home/rommel# modprobe -r RS780M
<rommel> FATAL: Module RS780M not found.
<rommel> root@rommel-laptop:/home/rommel#
<Tarrasquero> no lo veras pero aunque no lo veas está escribiendo
<Tarrasquero> ok
<rommel> ahora
<Tarrasquero> de nuevo a ver si va todo bien
<Tarrasquero> lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/VGA/{print $1}'`
<rommel> hago lo mismo
<rommel> ?
<Tarrasquero> si metelo y pegalo en el paste
<Tarrasquero> si no rula el comando tendras que desavilitar una targeta en la bios
<Tarrasquero> y quedarte con solo una
<Tarrasquero> o sacarla del pc
<Tarrasquero> como quieras
<rommel> como hago para borrar lo anterior en pastebin
<Tarrasquero> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<rommel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/577232/
<Tarrasquero> rommel: no pongas sudo ya
<rommel> ok
<Tarrasquero> estas como roort
<Tarrasquero> metelo de nuevo
<rommel> sol eso ok
<rommel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/577235/
<Tarrasquero> no sale
<Tarrasquero> pera
<rommel> ok
<Tarrasquero> metelo asi a ver lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/02:00.0 VGA/{print $1}'`
<rommel>  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/577237/
<Tarrasquero> esa está usando radeon
<Tarrasquero> ok
<Tarrasquero> ahora a por la otra
<rommel> q hago
<Tarrasquero> lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/01:05.0 VGA/{print $1}'`
<Tarrasquero> a ver que modulo está usando la otra
<rommel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/577239/
<Tarrasquero> hmmm
<Tarrasquero> las dos usan radeo
<Tarrasquero> radeon
<Tarrasquero> jajajaj
<rommel> y ahora
<Tarrasquero> el mismo controlador en dos targetas; no es de extrañar pero ese es el conflicto
<rommel> q debo hacer
<rommel> sabes como hacerle
<Tarrasquero> rommel: a ver
<Tarrasquero> sabes entrar a la bios
<Tarrasquero> ¿?
<Tarrasquero> o simplemente quitala del pc
<Tarrasquero> si supiera montar el modulo solo para una... pero....
<rommel> si se entrar
<rommel> i desime comomes q sucedio eso
<Tarrasquero> son ati ambas
<rommel> una ves q entro a la vios
<rommel> pero desime si tiene dos no es mejor
<rommel> para q estan la s dos
<Tarrasquero> si fuesen nvidia y ati quizas no pasaria eso
<rommel> pero jamas tube un problema asi
<Tarrasquero> no es mejor solo puedes usar 1
<rommel> vos decis q hay q tener q desactivar una
<rommel> ok
<rommel> entro a a bios
<rommel> y desactibo una de ellas
<Tarrasquero> es = que la red, solo puedes usar 1 conexion
<rommel> entiendo
<rommel> y por q esta entones
<rommel> en el mader
<Tarrasquero> al menos ala vez
<rommel> sera eso
<Tarrasquero> las pc de escritorio tambien traen dos
<Tarrasquero> pero se usa solo una
<rommel> por q no puedo instalar os plugins q faltan al adobe flas player
<rommel> ok
<Tarrasquero> o la integrada o la pci
<rommel> entonces pruebo cual seria bueno desactivarla
<Tarrasquero> la 1ª
<rommel> te acordas como saldria en el bios
<Tarrasquero> rommel: te saldra en orden la 1º
<rommel> ok
<Tarrasquero> estará arriva
<rommel> bueno aber so logro hacerlo
<rommel> bas a estar ahun?
<Tarrasquero> ok
<Tarrasquero> estare un poco
<rommel> bueno
<Tarrasquero> esperando
<gustavo> acabo de instalar windows xp en otra partición y depende cual sea el master arranca un u otro sistema operativo como pongo esa opción desde el arranque del grub  ?
<rommel> ahi te aviso
<Tarrasquero> gustavo: cuantos hdd tienes?
<gustavo> 2 sata y 1 raid
<mastin_> hola
<Tarrasquero> nas
<Tarrasquero> mete fdisk -l
<gustavo> vale +
<gustavo> ya
<mastin_> tengo un problema con la desinstalación del paquete db2exc. Alguién podría darme una mano?
<Tarrasquero> dame el paste
<Tarrasquero> !paste gustavo
<kubot> gustavo: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mastin_> primero intenté desinstalarlo usando apt-get y aptitude y no pude
<mastin_> después lo que hice fue borrar la carpeta, /opt/ibm/db2/
<Tarrasquero> mal hecho
<gustavo> Tarrasquero, http://pastebin.com/LgCmde8y
<Tarrasquero> gustavo: hiciste update-grub?
<mastin_> ahora cada vez que uso apt-get o aptitude para cualquier otro packete
<mastin_> me aparece un error de que el paquete db2exc es inconsistente y que debo reinstalarlo para poder removerlo
<rommel> hoola
<Tarrasquero> nas
<rommel> tarrasquero estas
<gustavo> Tarrasquero, no hice nada, instale el sistema los otros dos discos los desconecte y luego los conecte
<Tarrasquero> ok eso esta bien
<Tarrasquero> pues hazlo a ver
<jvargas90> hola ocupo hacer un server que tenga proxy + firewall + dhcp + router como le hago?
<Tarrasquero> update-grub
<rommel> mira entre al bios pero no leo nada donde pueda eliminar las targeta
<rommel> una pregunta
<mastin_> lo he intentado re instalar un par de veces pero no se puede y tampoco me deja borrarlo, alguién podría ayudarme?
<rommel> por que desd un live cd entro y navego sin problemas respecto al entorno grafico
<Tarrasquero> dime rommel
<gustavo> Tarrasquero, http://pastebin.com/Qvj31hiY
<rommel> y desde de H.D si
<rommel> y bueno tendre q reinstalar denuebo entonces
<Tarrasquero> gustavo: ok reinicia a ver si quedó
<gustavo> yeaaah
<gustavo> chau
<rommel> gracias de igualmanera
<Tarrasquero> rommel: es con el uso
<Tarrasquero> y actualizaciones
<rommel> y si
<rommel> asi bue
<Tarrasquero> hmmmm
<rommel> espero poder instalar denuebo y recuperar las cosas q ya habia sumado
<Tarrasquero> pera
<Tarrasquero> modprobe -r radeon
<Tarrasquero> con sudo
<rommel> me sale esto abajo
<rommel> no en consola
<rommel> Firefox restart required
<rommel> Firefox has been upgraded (or reinstalled) and must be restarted. Please quit and restart your web browser now.
<Tarrasquero> ok hazlo
<rommel> no c q quiere decir
<rommel> ahun no lo tradusi
<Tarrasquero> reinicia el firefox
<rommel> aber
<rommel> ch
<rommel> hola
<Tarrasquero> jejeje
<rommel> tarrasquero desiem lo q me pedias la ultima ves q isiera
<Tarrasquero> modprobe -r radeon
<Tarrasquero> con sudo
<rommel> en la pantayya de youtube me sale q fallaron los plugis instalados
<rommel> ok
<Tarrasquero> reinicia para estar seguro e intenta instalar los pribativos, si esos que te colgaban el pc
<rommel> no sale nada
<Tarrasquero> tengo que salir
<Tarrasquero> entonces bien
<rommel> bueno amigo
<Tarrasquero> reinicia
<rommel> no hay problema
<rommel> te gardesco por tu tiempo
<Tarrasquero> pn
<rommel> muchas gracias ygual
<Tarrasquero> ok
<rommel> saludos
<Tarrasquero> =
<rommel> ubunteros
<rommel> alguien mas q me pueda ayudar porfabor
<rommel> pararecuperar los fectos basicos de ubuntu 10.04
<rommel> efectos visuales
<dabor> rommel, como los perdiste?
<rommel> hola dabor
<rommel> te cuento
<rommel> aber si me podes ayudar
<rommel> en el intento de querer tener efectos 3d enmi escritorio y sin hantes aberiguar si mi targeta
<rommel> podis o no
<rommel> me baje compiz
<rommel> y algunas cosas mas al respecto
<rommel> luego desia el manual q habia q entrar en sistema /preferencias/apariencia y en la solapa efectos visuales hhay tres occiones
<rommel> ninguna7normal/y extras
<rommel> tenia q elegir extras y listo
<rommel> me di cuenta entonces ahi q la laquina mia no ahuantaba efectos 3d
<dabor> rommel, compiz ya viene instalado
<rommel> asi q desistale compiz
<rommel> en el 10.04 no
<rommel> y pense q ya estaba
<rommel> y no fue asi
<rommel> ma maquina me quedo
<rommel> ya no puedo selecionar ningun  fecto visual que vennia por defectp
<rommel> y mas ahun
<rommel> no puedo ver nada de nada en you tube ni agrandar un video en la wet
<rommel> la pantayya al querer subir o bajar c me be con retraso
<rommel> la arruine
<rommel> es aso q ya llebo tres dias largos sin poder resolverlo
<rommel> me desia un amigo de la sala q era por tennia dos targetas graficas con el mismo controlador y q debis de desistalar una
<rommel> y ahi nos quedamos
<rommel> yo me pregunto por q entonces desd un live cd handa bien
<dabor> rommel, si antes tenia efectos supongo que soporta 3D (glxinfo|grep render)
<rommel> no estaba en normal
<rommel> y ahora al entrar a you tube me sale q los plugin de adobe flas player ahn falado
<Jakeukalane> hola buenas
<Jakeukalane> tengo un error con xulrrunner
<rommel> ya no se que hacer
<Jakeukalane> sale esto:
<rommel> en fin  ya me boy parael cuarto
<Jakeukalane> E: xulrunner-1.9.2: el subproceso script post-installation instalado devolvió el código de salida de error 2 E: xulrunner-1.9.2-dev: problemas de dependencias - se deja sin configurar E: xulrunner-dev: problemas de dependencias - se deja sin configurar
<dabor> rommel, separa un poco las cosas, el tema de youtube no tiene que ver con el tema efectos
<rommel> es q a rais de lo que ise
<rommel> ya no quiero nada de efectos
<rommel> solo deseo q me pc vuelva a estar como hantes
<rommel> es mas ahun no puedo entrar a ninguna pagina de juegos y mis hijas me estan volviendo loco
<rommel> ya descubri q mi targeta grafica no soporta efectos 3 d
<dabor> rommel, soluciona primero el tema del flsahplayer
<Jakeukalane> update-alternatives: error: el vínculo alternativo /usr/bin/xulrunner y a esta siendo gestionado por xulrunner~.
<rommel> es q no me deja instalar
<dabor> rommel, about:plugins
<Jakeukalane> como se pueden solucionar cosas de dependencias?
<rommel> lo q falta
<rommel> no se por
<rommel> q
<dabor> rommel, te muestra que está instalado?
<rommel> aber
<dabor> rommel, que dependencias? que error?
<Jakeukalane> debería tener instalado xulrunner-dev?
#ubuntu-es 2011-03-08
<rommel> ahora
<rommel> dabor sabes q puedo hacer
<charrua> apt-get -f install eso podria arreglar las dependencias
<dabor> rommel, ni siquiera entendí bien cual es el problema, hay como 3 errores diferentes
<dabor> rommel, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<charrua> o dpkg --configure -a
<rommel> ya ise eso
<Jakeukalane> charrua, entonces que hago,  apt-get -f install xulrunner???
<charrua> no
<charrua> solo el comando aquel
<rommel> buenas noches
<rommel> sera para la proxima
<rommel> gracias a todos
<toshiba-NB100> alguien podria ayudarme... Tengo una toshiba NB-100 pero no da video solo prenden los led´s de pila y encendido, que podrá ser?
<Jakeukalane> me sigue dando fallo con todo lo que me habeis dicho
<Xago> hola muchachos.....actualicé mi ubuntu de 10.10 a 11.04 Ahora tengo inconvenientes con la gráfica...cada ciertos eventos se desaparecen los bordes de cada ventana. Qué puede estar causando esto? otro notebook está viviendo la misma experiencia
<Xago> se podrá reparar?
<m4v> Xago: 11.04 está en desarrollo, uno espera que si actualizás a una versión inestable es por sabes lo que haces.
<m4v> no damos soporte para 11.04 aquí, pregunta en #ubuntu+1 (inglés)
<juan_> disculpe tengo un problema con youtube
<juan_> veo todo rojo
<juan_> disculpen tengo un problema con  youtube me dice que le falta plugin adobe flash y no se ve y cuando se ve me muestra el vídeo rojo por  favor necesito que me ayuden
<mauricio> JAJAJAJA me hizo reir lo del cubo de compiz
<mauricio> no lo pueden quitar de ubuntu
<ubuntu_> Buenas noches.! Por favor alguien me podría explicar como puedo recuperar el Grub? Reinstale el WinXP y por consiguiente se sobreescribió el GRUB.. intente hacer esto: http://ubuntumexico.com/2010/04/como-arreglar-el-cargador-grub-2-en-ubuntu-10-04/ pero al reiniciar aparece el grub en modo de consola y sin opcion para iniciar ningun SO...
<Guest35234672365> !grub <ubuntu_>
<kubot> Guest35234672365: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Guest35234672365> !sintel
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'sintel'.
<xubuntu526> hola alguien que hable español?
<mrfox> hola ,  alguien ha probado camspace  en ubuntu???
<Guest35234672365> <xubuntu526> !ask
<Guest35234672365> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Guest35234672365> como hago para que se vean los breathcumbs en nautilus elementary en ubuntu
<Guest35234672365> ????
<juanantonio3> Buenas, necesito ayuda (para variar)
<juanantonio3> He cambiado la placa base que tenía en mi ordenador y no he instalado nada después ni he tocado el disco duro. Estoy intentando manejarme desde el DVD Live de Lucid 64 para conseguir la información del disco y volcarla por USB porque creo que no va a reparar un sistema dañado, ¿ers correcto?
<TecladoZurdo> correcto
<juanantonio3> Ok, ¿entonces cómo debería proceder, Zurdo?
<juanantonio3> Yo quiero grabar todo lo que me interesa en un disco USB de 320 Gb
<juanantonio3> in stalar Kubuntu 64 y 7 64 (esto es culpa de la novia)
<juanantonio3> y volver a volcar mis datos al disco duro
<juanantonio3> ¿Debería funcionar o estoy pasando algo por alto?
<juanantonio3> Por ejemplo, ¿tento que hacer algo con respecto a los drivers?
<dabor> juanantonio3, deberia funcionar si guardas tu home
<dabor> juanantonio3, lo demas no
<dabor> juanantonio3, al cambiar la placa base el sistema no te inicia?
<juanantonio3> Ajá, mi home lo guardaría desde el DVD Live, ¿no?
<juanantonio3> No, no arranca
<juanantonio3> sale el cargador pero ni arranca Vista ni Lucid
<dabor> juanantonio3, entonces desde el livecd, no hay otra forma
<juanantonio3> Ok, voy a ir probando, lo tengo aquí al lado y os voy diciendo ;)
<dabor> juanantonio3, el disco duro lo dejaste sin modificaciones?
<juanantonio3> Sí, no lo toqué
<dabor> algun mensaje de error cuando no inicia?
<juanantonio3> Sale una ristra de números con mensajes y demás
<juanantonio3> pero yo creo que tiene que ver con que ni el chipset de Intel ni la gráfica coinciden
<juanantonio3> ni el tipo de memoria
<juanantonio3> o a lo mejor eso no tiene que ver, no lo sé
<juanantonio3> Bueno, de momento le he dado a Probar ubuntu sin instalar para que se inicie el Live y a ver qué pasa
<juanantonio3> Sale eso de SCSI aatached to usb disk y demás, ¿eso es buena señal?
<juanantonio3> Ah, pues se queda ahí y no avanza
<juanantonio3> dabor> ¿alguna idea de por dónde seguir? ¿Quizá reparar sistema dañado?
<dabor> juanantonio3, tampoco inicia el livecd?
<juanantonio3> No
<juanantonio3> O sea, inicia, pero le digo Probar sin instalar y cuando llega a una línea que empieza por 8.216903 se queda ahí y no avanza
<juanantonio3> Mmm, yo pensaba que iba a funcionar el cdlive sin problemas
<juanantonio3> ¿No hace falta instalar ningún driver ni nada de eso que se hace en W?
<juanantonio3> Bueno, vista la ayuda que conseguí hoy, me parece que voy a volver a intentarlo mañana
<teodoro> juanantonio3: Qué pasó?
<juanantonio3> teodoro> He cambiado la placa base y estoy intentando poner al menos el cdlive para recuperar los datos
<juanantonio3> pero me parece que no funciona, qué raro
<teodoro> juanantonio3: hiciste respaldo antes de cambiar la base?
<juanantonio3> ¿Respaldo?
<juanantonio3> ¿Dices grabar mi home?
<teodoro> juanantonio3: bueno, de tus datos importantes?
<teodoro> juanantonio3: no te arranca el sistema?
<juanantonio3> Sí, lo hice hará 2 semanas, cuando instalé Lucid
<juanantonio3> No arranca, no; sale el grub, pero ni Vista ni Lucid arrancan
<teodoro> :S
<teodoro> mmm... está feo el asunto
<juanantonio3> ¿Y eso?
<juanantonio3> ¿Debería funcionar tal cual?
<teodoro> juanantonio3: tocaste el grub?
<juanantonio3> No
<teodoro> juanantonio3: mmmm... la verdad, ahora no se me ocurre que pueda ser
<teodoro> juanantonio3: talvez sea un error de disco o el kernel está corrupto
<juanantonio3> Hey
<juanantonio3> estaba actualizando Lucid, justo el kernel, cuando se quedó pillado, justo antes que no me arrancara y tuviera que cambiar la placa
<teodoro> seguramente fue eso, que durante la actualización algo salió mal y ahora el sistema está corrupto
<juanantonio3> Me sale como mensaje
<juanantonio3> lock kernel
<juanantonio3> memory open
<juanantonio3> mntput noexpire
<juanantonio3> No sé si significa algo, la verdad
<teodoro> juanantonio3: yo tampoco XD, bueno, lo de lock kernel seguro es que el kernel se bloquea en el  arranque... los demás ni idea
<juanantonio3> S¿i en vez de entrar en el cdlive instalo de 0 saldrá bien?
<teodoro> imagino que sí, por eso preguntaba lo del respaldo de datos (siempre recomiendan hacerlo antes de actualizar el sistema)
<juanantonio3> ya te dije, los tengo hasta hará una semana, no es especialmente grave. En Linux no hay que instalar ningún driver antes de instalar el sistema, ¿verdad?
<juanantonio3> digo de esas de la placa
<teodoro> se supone que no, pero puede ocurrir un error mientras se carga el nuevo sistema y corromper el sistema de ficheros (donde se encuentra el kernel)
<juanantonio3> Pero entonces, ¿puedo instalar de 0 aunque pierda los datos o tampoco? ¿Qué pasa con los datos que tengo en la partición de Vista? ¿Los pierdo?
<teodoro> el problema está en que perderás los datos de la partición linux si instalas sobre la partición antigua de linux, y también el arranque de vista
<juanantonio3> Mmm, tengo el home separado, ¿hay alguna forma de que los pueda conservar?
<juanantonio3> Te estoy friendo a preguntas, lo siento ;)
<juanantonio3> pero es que quiero tenerlo claro antes de liarme
<teodoro> tranquilo
<teodoro> si tienes el home en partición aparte, entonces no hay problema
<teodoro> pero en la instalación debes especificar que el home es el que tenías anteriormente
<juanantonio3> Eso es. ¿Esos datos salvados entonces? Guay
<teodoro> :D
<teodoro> si el sistema anterior no se los cargó, si :)
<juanantonio3> Correcto, para eso lo separé ;) ya voy entendiendo un poco más
<juanantonio3> ¿Y qué dices del arranque de Vista? Eso no lo he entendido
<teodoro> mmm... que puede ser que te lo cargues
<teodoro> pero si haces instalación nueva, lo más seguro es que lo reconozca
<teodoro> y lo puedas cargar normalmente
<juanantonio3> ¿Instalación nueva de Vista o sólo de Ubuntu?
<juanantonio3> teodoro, que te caes, amigo
<teodoro> la de ubuntu, o sea, si instalas ubuntu sobre windows, te reconocerá el otro sistema, pero al revés no (Windows se carga el arranque de ubuntu)
<juanantonio3> Ok, o sea, que con reinstalar ubuntu y poner el home antiguo, tendré otra vez todo funcionando...seguramente
<teodoro> es lo más probable
<teodoro> :D
<juanantonio3> De hecho, lo del arranque lo sabía, si instalas Windows y quieres iniciar con linux, tienes que meter el cdlive para que te prepare el cargador de nuevo
<juanantonio3> Voy a intentarlo; si entras mañana, te digo si hubo suerte
<juanantonio3> ah, y muchísimas gracias...pero muchísimas ;)
<teodoro> juanantonio3: ok
<juanantonio3> que al no arrancar el PC, estaba algo acojonado, jejeje
<juanantonio3> Hasta mañana, chavales
<teodoro> juanantonio3: hasta mañana
<mauricio> nooooooooooooo
<mauricio> van a sacar el cubo de compiz
<mauricio> van a sacar el cubo de compiz
<reepeecheep> hola
<reepeecheep> como quemo un aimagen en un usb
<reepeecheep>  ?
<reepeecheep>  y a mi usb se le borran los archivos si hago esto o que pasa?
<xangua> con multisystem puedes instalar cuantas distros quieras sin borrar lo que ya tengas
<xangua> mmm bueno no las que quieras pero si las que quepan
<xangua> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<tottiq> buenas, alguien sabe si es muy complicado configurar el firestarter?
<reepeecheep> gracias xangua
<nanovany> heey camaradas!!!
<nanovany> como corro el resident 4
<nanovany> en ubuntu?
<dzup2> con windows
<nanovany> O.o
<dzup2> virtualbox y mucho procesador de seguro va no tan lento como si corres directo desde windows
<nanovany> aaaah:S..
<dzup2> ...porque wine no creo que vaya
<nanovany> siii, con wine si corrio, pero demasiado lento!!
<dzup2> !wine resident 4
<kubot> dzup2: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<nanovany> ya tengo virual box, ahi lo probare :D
<xangua> !appdb | dzup2
<kubot> dzup2: Wine Application DataBase es una base de datos sobre programas de Windows que corren y son soportados por !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org (Inglés)
<Linuxx4> con el wine
<dzup2> los juegos viejitos van mejor en wine que windows
<dzup2> pero los nuevos no tanto
<dzup2> "si es que corren"
<nanovany> eso sii, buenooo lo correr en la virtualizacion
<nanovany> eepero la hare de nuevo
<nanovany> apra que le ponga
<nanovany> mas capacidad
<nanovany> gracias carmadas!!
<Guest4103> hola! necesito una colaboracion urgente :!  he istalado ubuntu junto con windows pero ubuntu me ha ocultado todos lso archivos de la particion de windows, como recupero mis arvhicos?
<kanopeli> hola!
<kanopeli> necesito ayuda!
<kanopeli> he instalado ubuntu junto a windows pero el ubuntu desaparecio todos los archivos que tenia en windows!
<kanopeli> que hago! se que ahi estan por que los puedo ver con un programa demo que se llama
<kanopeli> R-studio pero no puedo substraerlos!
<kanopeli> como puedo recuperar mis arvhicos???
<kanopeli> hola!
<kanopeli> <kanopeli> necesito ayuda!
<kanopeli> <kanopeli> he instalado ubuntu junto a windows pero el ubuntu desaparecio todos los archivos que tenia en windows!
<kanopeli> <kanopeli> que hago! se que ahi estan por que los puedo ver con un programa demo que se llama
<kanopeli> <kanopeli> R-studio pero no puedo substraerlos! como puedo recuperar mis archivos???
<ivedci89> alguien sabe como hacer para poner una contraseña corta en ubuntu???
<ivedci89> quiero poner algo de seis digitos pero no me deja...
<Linuxx4> el minimo son 8 creo
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<wensi> hola tengo un problema al intentar instalar moviestar usb la terminal meda este erro Error de GPG: http://www.movilforum.com lucid Release Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave pública no está disponible: NO_PUBKEY 79A49F0F242889CD
<erAbuelo> eso ocurre cuando quieres añadir un repositorio externo, necesitas bajar la clave del repositorio
<wensi> esto es lo que hay en la web de moviestar http://www.movilforum.com/web/espana/escritoriomovistar#EM8
<erAbuelo> Descarga con el navegador el siguiente archivo. <--- leiste esto ?
<wensi> si el escritorio de moviestar lo tengo descargado
<erAbuelo> wensi: esas lineas te indican como activar la key del repo, para que no te salga ese error
<wensi> pues yo creo que echo los pasos que dice la web
<erAbuelo> lo de bajar ese archivo tambien ?
<wensi> mira tengo en descargas escritorio-movistar.key  ahora el segundo paso ya esta que seria este Selecciona la pestaña de "Autentificación" y selecciona el botón Importar e indica la ruta al archivo previamente descargado
<erAbuelo> si
<wensi> si me meto en repositorios de synaptic Autentificación me sale escritorio moviestar algo mas de ubuntu con mas llaves ok ahora lo que he echo es picar encima de la llave y me sale una ventana que añadir clave al portapapeles y medda un erro Es posible que los datos seleccionados no provengan de un archivo de clave GPG o que estén dañados. sera por que la tengo en la carpeta de descarags de ubuntu
<fosco_> buenas
<erAbuelo> hola fosco_
<avernos> placa base + cpu + fuente alimentacion =(sin beeps ni nada) cpu roto, o placa base rota? la fuente la probe en otra makina
<avernos> he buscado alguna guia para averiguar problemas de la placa base, pero no encuentro ninguna... alguien sabe como hacer?
<avernos> bueno, las que he encontrado son basicas...
<fosco_> hay unos códigos para los beeps que genera la bios en caso de error
<fosco_> lo malo es que la ausencia de beep solo muestra que la bios no llega a cargarse
<fosco_> podría ser por muchos motivos
<avernos> fosco_, he buscado por internet guias sobre el tema que no sean demasiado basicas... sabes si hay herramientas para hacer debugging the la placa base?
<avernos> recuerdo que hay unas pci que te sacan el codigo de la bios, pero como no las he usado, no se que tal van
<fosco_> lo siento, no se tanto
<avernos> te todas maneras, lo de esta placa base no logro entenderlo. estaba funcionando de maravilla, me tire horas tratando de averiguar el problema y derrepente un dia, se queda estable
<avernos> sin problema
<avernos> dos semanas despues, a lo mismo, y unas horas mas tarde, practicamente muerto
<avernos> pero como han sido muchas veces ya, y no veo nada quemado ni nada raro, pues supongo que cuando le de la gana, volvera a hacer algo
<avernos> sabes si quito el micro, si sonarian los beeps?
<fosco_> en mi experiencia sin micro no hay beeps
<avernos> creo que habia un codigo para micros mal puestos pero yo nunca he oido beeps sin micro
<erAbuelo> avernos: tienes alguna pci pinchada ?
<avernos> no
<wcs> join debian
<fosco_> wcs, tienes que poner una / delante
<Sadlymistaken> hola a todosssss, miren tengo instalado el ubuntu-restricted-extras desde principio de usar ubuntu, hoy es la primera vez que quiero escuchar un m4a y no me deja.... Como puedo saber que Codecs tengo instalados, y si alguien me lo explica en español, porfavor, las soluciones que encontré en google, estan todas en inglés y ni sé si realmente "las soluciona"... Gracias
<fosco_> Sadlymistaken, has probado a abrirlo con totem?
<Sadlymistaken> no.. yo totem no tengo... tengo SMPlayer..
<fosco_> totem se descarga los codecs que le faltan
<fosco_> por eso lo decía
<fosco_> ubuntu instala totem por defecto así que lo tendrás a menos que lo hayas quitado expresamente
<Sadlymistaken> Espera.. que creo que antes de utilizar SMPLAYER se abria un "visor de peliculas" o algo así por defecto... puede que sea TOTEM.
<fosco_> seguramente
<Sadlymistaken> fosco_,  jolin... en este Reproductor de Peliculas (que en Acerca de... se llama TOTEM 2.30.2) el archivo si se escucha... por lo que el Codec ya estará instalado? Como hago para que SMPlayer utilice el codec... :(
<fosco_> no estoy seguro, no uso smplayer
<Sadlymistaken> ajam... voy a intentar Transformar estos m4a a mp3 en el Winff ese... a ver si me permite...
<Sadlymistaken> Gracias fosco_ eres un solete, muchas gracias si si si
<fosco_> ok
<Sadlymistaken> jejeje... menos mal que el WinFF sabe usar el "codec" jaajajaj ya están pasados a Mp3... que gustito por dios
<Sadlymistaken> xD
<redebase> Buenas tardes
<redebase> necesito ayuda con el driver de Nvidia
<redebase> acabo de comprarme un portátil, trae una GeForce 540M y tanto en ubuntu como en Debian, cuando instalo el driver gráfico, se muere el servidor gráfico y no hay forma humana de recuperarlo
<fosco_> redebase, es un modelo muy nuevo, tendrás que asegurarte primero en la web de nvidia si hay soporte en linux
<redebase> en la  web de nvidia no hay driver ni para windows. El trasto venia con W7, pero lo primero que he hecho ha sido formatear y poner las cosas a mi gusto
<fosco_> redebase, pues es posible que debas conformarte con el driver libre por el momento
<redebase> mi pregunta es si no habría alguna alternativa, porque es una lástima tener una gráfica potente montada, y que el glxgears me tire 400fps
<fosco_> asegurate del modelo escribiendo lspci | grep -i vga en consola
<redebase> me da esta salida:
<redebase> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<redebase> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0df4 (rev a1)
<fosco_> ni siquiera sabe decir que modelo es
<fosco_> mal asunto...
<redebase> arg...
<redebase> de todas formas, en ubuntu el instalador automático de drivers privativos si dice que sabe el driver que pide. Pero lo instalo, y es igual que instalarlo desde Debian con los repos non-free, al reiniciar, cursor parpadeante y ordenador tieso
<redebase> tampoco me permite cambiar el brillo de la pantalla, por ejemplo. Supongo que no hay un solo driver escrito para este trasto todavía
<fosco_> al no poder detectar de qué modelo se trata intenta instalar el ultimo driver disponible
<fosco_> quizá debas esperar a que aparezca una nueva version del driver
<redebase> ¿Cuanto crees que tardará en publicarse un driver para este hardware? Porque nunca habia tenido una maquina nueva y esto me pilla de nuevas
<fosco_> imposible de saber, saldrá cuando nvidia lo quiera
<redebase> puff... estupendo entonces xD
<redebase> bueno, muchas gracias por todo fosco_
<Jeferx> Buenos días, alguien podría decirme si es posible omitir una actualización en el Gestor de Actualizaciones? Me explico: Quiero dejar de desmarcar siempre que actualizo 1 aplicación que no me funciona en una versión más reciente! Quiero dejarla desmarcada por defecto.. Podré hacerlo?
<charrua> se puede en synaptic gaver eso
<charrua> hacer eso
<Jeferx> charrua: siempre que me aparece el Gestor de Actualizaciones con nuevas cosas, debo ir y desmarcar el GDesklets! Que debo hacer en el synaptic?
<charrua> marcas el paquete gdeslets
<charrua> y forzar version
<charrua> paquete forzar version
<charrua> y ahi pones la que te funciona
<charrua> quedara trancado en esa
<charrua> no actualizara mas ese paquete
<Jeferx> gracias charrua, lo intentaré!
<charrua> de nada
<charrua> esta probado que funciona
<Jeferx> charrua: me aparece que es mi ultima oportunidad para actualizar... Lo que no quiero es actualizarlo =S
<charrua> nop entiendo
<charrua> hiciste lo que te dije
<Jeferx> Mmm, despues de forzar debo darle al botón APLICAR, no? charrua
<charrua> si
<charrua> te fijaste el numero de version que querias dejar
<Jeferx> Mmm
<Jeferx> gdesklets.. instalada: 0.36.1-3ubuntu1  -> disponible: 0.36.1.4
<Jeferx> quiero dejar la 0.36.1-ubuntu1 charrua
<Jeferx> lo mismo pasa con el gdesklets-data.. instalada: 0.35.6-2ubuntu1 --> disponible: 0.35.6-3
<Jeferx> quiero dejar el 0.35.6-2ubuntu1
<charrua> marca esa entonces
<charrua> esta en la lista no?
<Jeferx> Si, dame un min!
<charrua> sino esta en la lista el numero que tu quieres no podras
<charrua> tendras que descargar el paqute deb
<Jeferx> Ya te mostraré.. dame un min para mostrarte unas img..
<Jeferx> charrua: ya he solucionado! Gracias!! :) Utilice el "Bloquear Versión"
<charrua> muy bien
<charrua> me alegro
<taitustito1> Hola
<taitustito1> Cada vez que activo el firezilla subiendo algo, se me pone muy lento la coneccion a internet. Cosa que me parece que no deberia pasar porque supuestamente utiliza el port 21 y las paginas el 80. Que puede ser? Alguien sabe?
<taitustito1> hola
<taitustito1> hay alguien
<mauricio> cdomo puedo borrar un ppa?? creo q habia algo q se llamaba ppa purge
<taitustito1> lo podes borrar de /etc/apt/sources.list con permisos de administrador
<dabor> m-a-urici-o, lo borras o lo comentas en sources.list
<m-a-urici-o> dabor no esta en sources.list
<dabor> m-a-urici-o, y en /etc/apt/sources.list.d?
<m-a-urici-o> eso es lo raro, que lo borre de sources.list.d pero aun tengo la version del ppa :S
<m-a-urici-o> ya probe con sudo apt..... update
<m-a-urici-o> y upgrade
<m-a-urici-o> y tambien por si las moscas con dist-upgrade
<dabor> m-a-urici-o, mirá bien, porque esos son los unicos lugares donde puede estar configurardo
<m-a-urici-o> ok, voy a revisar, pero estoy seguro que lo borre, incluso lo borre desde ubuntu tweak
<dabor> m-a-urici-o, mejor manualmente
<m-a-urici-o> dabor, definitivamente no esta
<m-a-urici-o> :S
<dabor> m-a-urici-o, y con apt-get update ves que lo actualiza? no creo
<m-a-urici-o> a ver
<m-a-urici-o> dabor no, no se actualiza
<dabor> m-a-urici-o, entonce sno está :-)
<dabor> m-a-urici-o, cual seria el problema?
<taitustito1> Cada vez que activo el firezilla subiendo algo, se me pone muy lento la coneccion a internet. Cosa que me parece que no deberia pasar porque supuestamente utiliza el port 21 y las paginas el 80. Que puede ser? Alguien sabe?
<m-a-urici-o> dabor es que compiz se me queda en la version beta, la 0.9.xxxx y quiero volver a la anterior
<m-a-urici-o> a la 0.8.xxx
<dabor> m-a-urici-o, desintala la beta y vuelve a instalar la que está en los repos
<m-a-urici-o> dabor http://paste.ubuntu.com/577482/
<m-a-urici-o> eso es lo que trato, pero como que el ppa sigue ahi
<dabor> http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick/main Sources
<dabor> ?????
<dabor> todavia está
<m-a-urici-o> ??
<dabor> http://packages.linuxmint.com
<dabor> que mezcla
<m-a-urici-o> es linux mint 10
<dabor> con esos repos vas a terminar rompiendo el sistema
<dabor> aahh ok
<m-a-urici-o> hasta el momento todo perfecto
<m-a-urici-o> solo que agregue el de compiz unstable
<m-a-urici-o> y quedo asi
<m-a-urici-o> y no puedo deshacerme del ppa
<dabor> m-a-urici-o, igual me parece mucha mezcla
<m-a-urici-o> pero mientras no hayan errores de dependencias todo bien
<dabor> m-a-urici-o, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d (te muestra algun ppa?
<m-a-urici-o> dabor http://paste.ubuntu.com/577484/
<dabor> m-a-urici-o, y te parece que ahi no estan los ppa??
<m-a-urici-o> nop
<dabor> m-a-urici-o, hay varios
<m-a-urici-o> antes salia compiz-ppa
<dabor> synapse-core-ppa-maverick.list
<m-a-urici-o> dabor ahi si se q esan
<dabor> bisigi-ppa-maverick.list
<m-a-urici-o> pero el de compiz no esta
<dabor> m-a-urici-o, y bue...pero si tenes configurado para que descargue la version mas alta...te va a seguir instalando la beta de esos repos
<m-a-urici-o> dabor, eso es  lo que no quiero
<dabor> m-a-urici-o, no entiendo para que tantos repositorios
<m-a-urici-o> dabor, por eso lo borre desde ubuntu tweak
<m-a-urici-o> dabor, es por las versiones
<dabor> m-a-urici-o, borraste que?
<m-a-urici-o> borre el ppa de compiz unstable
<dabor> m-a-urici-o, y en los otros repos? estas seguro que no está?
<m-a-urici-o> no tendria por q estar
<m-a-urici-o> a lo mejor en el de unity
<m-a-urici-o> voy a revisar
<dabor> m-a-urici-o, desintala compiz desde synaptic y para instalarlo de nuevo, selecccionas el paquete-forzar version y elegis la que quieras
<m-a-urici-o> si, eso hice pero en el proximo upgrade me vuelve a la version beta
<dabor> m-a-urici-o, entonces esta en algun repo
<dabor> m-a-urici-o, que version te instala se puede configurar
<dabor> m-a-urici-o, si la estable, la mas alta etc etc
<m-a-urici-o> me instala la 0.9.xxx la inestable
<m-a-urici-o> yo la forze a la estable
<ProXeN> s/quit
<m-a-urici-o> pero eso dura hasta el proximo upgrade
<dabor> m-a-urici-o, no. hay que configurar el apt
<m-a-urici-o> como?
<dabor> m-a-urici-o, podrias hacerlo desde el mismo synaptic
<dabor> m-a-urici-o, dale una mirada a preferencias-distribucion
<m-a-urici-o> ok
<m-a-urici-o> dabor muchas gracias :)
<m-a-urici-o> pero al hacer eso me quedare siempre con la misma version de los programas
<m-a-urici-o> ?
<dabor> m-a-urici-o, manejalo a tu gusto
<m-a-urici-o> ok, maverick es lo mismo que maverick updates?
<dabor> no
<dabor> m-a-urici-o, para tener siempre lo ultimo, mejor usar archlinux (rolling release)
<m-a-urici-o> dabor, me rendi con arch jeje
<m-a-urici-o> para pc esta bien pero para notebooks o netbook no
<dabor> m-a-urici-o, en mi notebook va excelente
<m4v> m-a-urici-o: cual es el problema?
<m-a-urici-o> de arch o del ppa?
<m4v> el de Ubuntu claro.
<m-a-urici-o> m4v: instale compiz unstable desde ppa, y elimine el ppa despues de probar el nuevo compiz ya que me daba problemas, pero lo elimine desde ubuntu tweak, y cuando hago un sudo ..... update parece como si no se hubiese borrado el repo y me deja la misma version de compiz, la 0.9.xxx unstable
<m4v> como instalaste el ppa?
<m-a-urici-o> m4v: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/upgrade-to-compiz-086-in-ubuntu-1004.html
<m4v> ok, hay una aplicación para eliminar ppas y revertir los cambios, es ppa-purge
<m4v> pero hay que instalarla "sudo apt-get install ppa-purge"
<m4v> avisame cuando ya esté instalado
<m-a-urici-o> ok
<m-a-urici-o> listo
<m-a-urici-o> m4v: listo
<m4v> bueno, ejecuta "sudo ppa-purge ppa:compiz/ppa"
<m-a-urici-o> ok
<m4v> y pasame la salida que haya con un pastebin para ver si funcionó
<m4v> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<m-a-urici-o> m4v: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/577491/
<m4v> ok, vos como dijiste que trataste de borrar el ppa?
<m-a-urici-o> desde ubuntu tweak
<m4v> mmmh, bueno, hagamos esto, volvemos a instalar el ppa con "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:compiz/ppa"
<m-a-urici-o> ok
<m4v> y prueba de nuevo con ppa-purge
<m4v> que version de Ubuntu tienes?
<m-a-urici-o> la 10.10
<m-a-urici-o> todos dicen q la 10.10 es una mier... pero a mi es la que me va mejor en el net
<Sirgado> buenas
<Sirgado> alguna recomendación para comprar un portátil en España que venga con Ubuntu?
<Sirgado> Dell sigue sin vederlos :(
<m4v> m-a-urici-o: no importa, pero vigila el vocabulario en este canal. Como fué con el purge?
<Sirgado> he oído que en lCarrefour los tienen, pero no me da mucha confianza
<m4v> Sirgado: ni idea.
<m-a-urici-o> m4v: excelente, muchisimas gracias
<m-a-urici-o> m4v: no sabia eso de ppa-purge
<m4v> :)
<m-a-urici-o> ahora voy a probar unity a ver q tal
<m-a-urici-o> gracias m4v :)
<m-a-urici-o> chao a todos
<chiche> hola, gwibber no conecta mi cuenta de facebook
<blackangel1306> buen dia amigos
<blackangel1306> he instalado el ubuntu 10.04 en una toshiba satellite y no reconoce ningun dispositivo de red
<mauricio> no te reconoce el wifi
<mauricio> ?
<blackangel1306> nada
<blackangel1306> ni el wiffi ni el lan
<blackangel1306> el led esta ensendido
<mauricio> es broadcom?
<blackangel1306> cuando pongo el cursor sobre el simbolo de red
<blackangel1306> me sale "No hay dispositivos de red disponibles"
<blackangel1306> si
<blackangel1306> network controller es broadcom
<blackangel1306> y el ethernet controler es atheros
<blackangel1306> quien puede apoyarme
<omikron4> blackangel1306: mira en el cd live en la carpeta -->pool -->restricted -->b
<omikron4> sin poner en marcha el cd live, claro esta
<omikron4> ahi tienes un paquete deb para la broadcom te lo copias y lo ejecutas blackangel1306
<blackangel1306> ok eso hare omikron4
<omikron4> una vez hecho eso.. vas a sistema --> aministracion -->controladores adicionales de hardware, blackangel1306
<omikron4> y ya te aparecera.. elige la que pone STA
<blackangel1306> me salio un error
<blackangel1306> al ejecutar el paquete deb
<omikron4> te faltaran dependencias.. ve a synaptic y pone broadcom en el criterio de bbusqueda.. blackangel1306
<blackangel1306> contiene broadcom 802.11 linux sta wireless driver for use with broadcom's BCM 4311,BCM 4312,BCM 4322 BASED HARDWARE
<omikron4> pos ponlo
<omikron4> ydale a aplicar
<Carlitos__> alguien   sabe  que  significa branches ?
<omikron4> oficinas sucursales??
<omikron4> ramas??
<blackangel1306> omikron4: solo me sale bcmwl-modaliases y ya esta instalado
<omikron4> y de donde sacaste esto.. contiene broadcom 802.11 linux sta wireless driver for use with broadcom's BCM 4311,BCM 4312,BCM 4322 BASED HARDWARE?
<omikron4> has mirado en controladores adicionales de hardware, blackangel1306??
<blackangel1306> cuando quice ejecutar el paquete deb que esta en el cd live
<omikron4> haz un lsmod y lo pasteas en http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<josep3ter> alguien k me pueda decir como cambio para que al inicio se sesion no me pida que me identifique en lubuntu?
<josep3ter> inicio automatico
<fosco__> josep3ter: abre un terminal y escribe gdmsetup
<josep3ter> El programa «gdmsetup» no está instalado actualmente.  Puede instalarlo escribiendo:
<josep3ter> sudo apt-get install gdm
<mauricio> instalalo
<erUSUL> lubuntu usará otro Xdm ...
<fosco__> si usa xdm ya no se exactamente como se hará
<erUSUL> haz « ls /etc/init/?dm.conf »
<mauricio> <erUSUL> el comando ls es excelente
<mauricio> <erUSUL>
<mauricio> no sabia eso
<erUSUL> lo que?
<josep3ter> ls: no se puede acceder a /etc/init/?dm.conf: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<erUSUL> ahhh es lxdm :) con dos letras
<charrua> mauricio en pantalla de identificacion
<erUSUL> josep3ter: por lo que veo hay que editar /etc/lxdm/default.conf y añadir como primera linea "autologin=usuario"
<josep3ter> erUSUL: me aparece esto # autologin=dgod
<fosco__> quitale el "#"
<josep3ter> en /etc/lxdm/default.conf
<erUSUL> josep3ter: quita la # y pon tu usuario en lugar de dgod
<josep3ter> doy guardar y es todo?
<josep3ter> no me pedira password?
<erUSUL> ni idea
<Felix46r> se puede configurar la posición de los elementos (canales, usuarios, etc) de xchat?
<josep3ter> si
<Extero> hola, a todos, queria recurrir a su ayuda, ya que en net, no encuentro algo relacionado a mi problema, yo instale el ubuntu 10.10 netbook. el problema es que el empaty no tiene sonido
<Extero> no me salen las alertas con sonido :-(
<Extero> que se puede hacer alrespecto y tengo todo habilitado en preferencias
<fosco__> Extero: editar - preferencias - sonidos
<Extero> lo tengo habilitado en " activar notificaciones de sonido"
<fosco__> y en reproducir sonidos para eventos?
<Extero> tambien, todos estan con visto bueno
<Extero> que puede ser?
<fosco__> umm pues no se me ocurre nada
<fosco__> a mi si que msuena
<fosco__> me suena*
<Extero> mmm, habra quedado mal instalado
<Extero> cuando me instalo con el sistema
<BosInt> alguien me puede ayudar esk aveces mi pantalla como k parpadea
<fosco__> no lo creo, va instalado por defecto
<BosInt> teengo instalado ubuntu 10.4
<dabor> Extero, dificil que este mal instalado
<BosInt> con efectos compiz
<fosco__> Extero: en el resto de aplicaciones tienes sonido? totem, firefox....
<fosco__> BosInt: algunos efectos pueden provocar esos parpadeos
<fosco__> desactiva los efectos y seguramente desaparecerán
<BosInt> ok gracias
<Extero> si, el firefox si tiene, el ritimbox tambien, el totem aveses no corre cuando tengo abierto el ritynbox
<fosco__> otra solucion es ejecutr ccsm e ir desactivando uno por uno los efectos q no usas
<charrua> alguien leyo la noticia de que el fernel de ubuntu 10.04 tenia varios fallos?
<charrua> kernel
<fosco__> a lo mejor esa molestia es provocada por un efecto q ni siquiera usas
<dzup> que nuevas
<Extero> faltaran codecs?
<Extero> instale el ubuntu-restricted
<Extero> pero aun asi no tiene los sonidos de notificacion
<fosco__> no creo que tenga nada q ver con codecs
<fosco__> esos sonidos son reproducibles de serie
<Extero> mmm
<Extero> intentare reinstalarlo, aver que sucede
<Extero> no se arreglo XD
<Extero> bueno lo dejare asi, porlomenos se puede chatear
<Extero> XD
<Extero> gracias igual por su ayuda
<Extero> chauu a todos
<mauricio> como puedo hacer una distro basada en ubuntu (a partir del remastersys) quiero cambiarle los iconos por defecto, el docky que quede abajo, el wallpaper, quitarle los sonidos de los botones y eso
<charrua1> para hacer eso no necesitas utilizar remastersys
<charrua1>  
<mauricio> entonces?
<charrua1> eso lo puedes hacer en ubuntu
<mauricio> pero quiero hacer una iso del sistema ya personalizado, como remastersys, pero con el tema que yo quiera por defecto y ese tipo de cosas
<mauricio> ojala sin programas, solo cambiando archivos y configs
<charrua1> lo que te decia es que puedes cambiar el tema la barra y eso
<charrua1> pero si quieres puedes hacer eso otro tambien
<mauricio> sip
<mauricio> pero de ahi a ponerlo por defecto en una iso, para compartirla
<mauricio> ok
<charrua1> yo no lo he hecho
<mauricio> q distro usas?
<charrua1> el programa remastersys no tiene indicaciones?
<charrua1> debian
<mauricio> si, pero si guardo mi home, a la persona que le pase mi disco personalizado se quedara con mi home y mi usuario
<charrua1> squeeze
<mauricio> y si crea otro nuevo, le va a quedar todo como viene por defecto en ubuntu
<mauricio> ya me paso
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<somismodo> boinas
<dylan66>  /msg nickserv register lascano bobdylan66@live.com
<NeoSlitaz> wenas!!
<somismodo> que hacce che
<NeoSlitaz> aca andamos, desde Slitaz conectado
<juanito1> disculpen porque no puedo entrar a esta web http://www.puntoarq.com/
<mauricio> desde slitaz!!
<mauricio> y como va
<mauricio> ?
<mimecar> juanito1: está caida
<mimecar> corrección, responde al ping
<NeoSlitaz> sep
<NeoSlitaz> una masa
<juanito1> uhm
<juanito1> no es porque me falta algun plugin ?
<dabor> juanito1, ping http://www.puntoarq.com/
<mauricio> NeoSlitaz: yo la probe pero como que no me convencio, obviamente es para pc del año del peo
<mimecar> juanito1: te hace falta flash
<erAbuelo> a mi me funciona esa web
<juanito1> la ultima es 10.2 ?
<mauricio> mimecar yo tengo flash y tampoco la puedo ver
<mimecar> la página funciona, la estoy viendo ahora (no estoy en linux)
<mauricio> yo no puedo, estoy en ubuntu, con chromium
<erAbuelo> yo si estoy en linux y tambien me funciona
<juanito1> funciona como html
<NeoSlitaz> maldita conexion 3G!!!
<mauricio> NeoSlitaz: yo la probe pero como que no me convencio, obviamente es para pc del año del peo
<juanito1> NeoSlitaz, ya salio la conexion 4g
<dzup2> hmm ahora los youtube videos primero se guardan en buffer antes de verse?
<Mahoro> alguien tiene el link de un buen manual de zentail
<Mahoro> de zentyal
<mimecar> no
<Mahoro> laguien usa zentyal?
<mimecar> no conozco ese programa
<Mahoro> de todas maneras gracias
<somismodo> es un jarabe?
<Mahoro> parece no???
<Mahoro> jjejeejej
<somismodo> y si
<somismodo> se vende con receta archivada
<Mahoro> no es un software de servicios sobre la plataforme ubuntu
<somismodo> google man
<Mahoro> pero nadie usa
<Mahoro> una buena dosis de la droga google, ok doc
<nanovany> una pregunta camaradas!!
<nanovany> ke es akonaditray???
<mauricio> nanovany instalaste kde?
<nanovany> noo:S:S
<nanovany> no instale nada
<nanovany> solo aparecio de la nada:S
<mimecar> nanovany: es un programa que usan muchas cosas de KDE
<mauricio> nanovany: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akonadi
<mimecar> si has instalado cualquier programa que use QT es posible que se ponga por dependencias
<nanovany> :S. aaa ya lei
<nanovany> si lo desisntalo no habra problema?
<mimecar> alguno de tus programas desaparecerá
<cousteau> !man akonaditray
<kubot> No manual page for 'akonaditray'
<cousteau> jo, kubot, no sabes nada de nade, me decepcionas...
<mimecar> !man cousteau
<nanovany> sera por que instale kopete?
<kubot> No manual page for 'cousteau'
<mimecar> nanovany: si
<mimecar> cousteau: no sabe nada de ti :P
<nanovany> aaah bueno, entonces ahi lo dejare jajajaja
<nanovany> gracias mimecar
<nanovany> gracias mauricio
<mauricio> ;)
<mimecar> los programas no se instalan solos
<cousteau> si tienes aptitude instalado puedes ejecutar   aptitude why kdepim-runtime   (que es el paquete en el que está el akona-eso)
<cousteau> mimecar, a veces con las actualizaciones...
<mimecar> por dependencias, son necesarias para algunos programas
<nanovany> pidgin soporta cam?
<mimecar> en jabber si
<fosco__> nanovany: en MSN no
<nanovany> ah ok voi a descansalo :D.. gracias
<nanovany> lo ke pasa ke tengo emsene, amsn, empathy
<nanovany> pero ninguno :S
<nanovany> buu :S.. tonss keda decaratado xD..
<omikron4> nanovany: siempre te quedará skype :)
<nanovany> buu :s.. lo checare pss tmabien , ojala y ya saken uno ke soporte cam :S
<mimecar> amsn soporta webcam
<nanovany> pero no se si con las actualizaciones paso algo
<nanovany> ahora ya no soporta
<nanovany> siempr ek emando invitacion
<nanovany> dicen ke la recahza
<nanovany> antes si agarraba
<fosco__> microsfot cambia el protocolo periodicamente para evitar que clientes externos a su MSN tengan soporte cam
<fosco__> algunos desarrolladores se esfuerzan en dar soporte, pero ese soporte si llega a darse nunca dura mucho tiempo
<nanovany> ooh cierto :o , no lo habia visto de esa vista
<dzup2> pues yo tengo años usando pidgin y nunca se rajado
<dzup2> no tengo problemas que no conecta, pidgin va y va
<dzup2> y como no poseo una webcam, pidgin es mas que suficiente
<mimecar> o pasas a usar jabber y te olvidas de esas tonterias
<dylan66> unas palabras dedicadas ala mujer por parte de goñi
<mauricio> que es jabber?
<dylan66> perdon eso no iba ahi
<mimecar> mauricio: otro protocolo del estilo del messenger
<mauricio> mimecar y porque tan pocos lo usan? es decir es poco conocido
<mimecar> la gente no sale de microsoft
<mauricio> pero gmail es conocido y no es m$hit
<mauricio> para que usar jabber
<mimecar> gmail usa jabber
<mimecar> mauricio: protocolo abierto y que no cambia.... es lo mejor
<mauricio> mmmm no entiendo, jabber es un protocolo abierto, del cual gmail se basa?
<mimecar-away> gmail usa jabber para la parte de mensajería
<mauricio> ok
 * mimecar-away no está
<Crashbit> mauricio: MSN es un protocolo cerrado de Microsoft, Jabber es un protocolo abierto, usado por gmail, entre otros muchos
<mauricio> por eso lo de la webcam?
<mauricio> en emesene y pidgin?
<Crashbit> mauricio: MSN al ser cerrado, pueden cambiarlo cada dos por tres, sin dar ninguna explicación a los programas no oficiales, que usan este protocolo
<Crashbit> mauricio: mas que nada, porque MSN está pensado para funcionar solo con el messenger de toda la vida
<Crashbit> Y si con otros no funciona, a ellos les da igual, si quisieran que funcionara, ya lo harían un protocolo abierto
<mauricio> pfff y todavia hay gente que lo usa
<Crashbit> mauricio: la gente usa la opción que le es mas cómoda
<mauricio> es mas comodo gmail, para todos
<Crashbit> mauricio: gmail es un correo
<mauricio> bueno jabber
<Crashbit> el chat de gmail, es otra cosa
<jesus__> mmm
<mauricio> a foriar
<mauricio> ?
<jesus__> sip xd
<mauricio> XD
<jesus__> bueno veamos
<mauricio> si?
<jesus__> bua si no hay nadie
<jesus__> vaya ela
<jesus__> tela*
<mauricio> q tela
<jesus__> la que se usa pa hacer ropa xd
<mauricio> aaa ok sudo apt-get install tela
<wilxon> buenas tardes
<mauricio> hola :)
<wilxon> Amigos tengo el siguiente problema: mi escritorio gnome de de funcionar en ubuntu 10.04
<mauricio> deja
<mauricio> ?
<wilxon> Ya no funciona ningun lanazador
<mauricio> !detalles
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<jesus__> mas detalles
<wilxon> Lo primero que pense fue que era cumpla de compiz lo desistale y siguio igual, luego quite ubuntu-destop y volvi a instalar siguio igual no funciona funciona nada de eso solo, cree otro usuario a ver si era mi session que se daño pero tampoco funciona
<wilxon> la unica manera de seguier trabajando fue instalar kde
<jesus__> pero
<jesus__> dinos el mensaje de error
<wilxon> es que no votar error
<jesus__> mmm
<mauricio> ni idea, lo q yo haria seria con un live cd entrar en mi pc y borrar todas las carpetas del home que empiezen por un punto, excepto las importantes,como .mozilla .thunderbird .skype, etc
<jesus__> has probado a desinstalar el ubuntu-desktop
<jesus__> purgando todo?
<wilxon> es que ningun menu funciona es decir los menu de aplicacciones esta ahi pero cuando le doy un clic a cualquier menu no abre las aplicaciones
<jesus__> por eso
<jesus__> haz esto
<jesus__> sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop
<jesus__> eso te eliminara las configuraciones
<jesus__> que es lo que mauricio ha dicho
<jesus__> las carpetas ocultas en home
<jesus__> pero solo las relacionadas con ubuntu-desktop
<wilxon> si hice eso pero sigue igual, mi duda es si cree otro usuario en teoria ese deberia funciona pero el nuevo usuario heredo el mismo problema
<wilxon> solo me esta funcionado kde
<wilxon> es algo muy estraño
<mauricio> si, es extraño
<wilxon> llevo rato usuando ubuntu y debian y primera vez que me pasa eso
<wilxon> y casi nunca uso kde
<molocoize> buenas noches
<jesus__> pero
<wilxon> solo gnome
<jesus__> has hecho lo de purgar?
<wilxon> Si y volvi a instalar y nada la principio pense que era compiz lo purge y nada
<jesus__> mmm
<jesus__> has probado a reinstalar el entorno gnome
<wilxon> una vez que entro lo unico que funciona es el boton derecho por ahi es donde abro el terminal o cttl +alt+ f1
<jesus__> ahhh ya se
<jesus__> creo qe ya se que es
<jesus__> prueba esto
<jesus__> gconftool-2 --shutdown
<jesus__> rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<jesus__> pkill gnome-panel
<jesus__> pon eso en una terminal a ver
<wilxon> ok gracias
<jesus__> lo de los paneles se te deberia arreglar con eso
<wilxon> voy a probar a ver
<Katarcis> chucho.. cuando des support promocionanos jajajaja
<Katarcis> xD
<guest> jajajaja
<jesus__> xD
<Katarcis> ojo que nos hecha m4v
<Katarcis> vemos
<Katarcis> xD
<jesus__> jajajaja
<wilxon> hablamo en un ratico voy a probar como me fue
<jesus__> ok
<wilxon> estoy en otro maquina
<Katarcis> ahora no le prende
<Katarcis> xD
<guest> jajaja
<Katarcis> ERROR FATAL CODIGO: safjkshdfkjsdjkg4sd5f4sd45f SU SISTEMA SE AUTO DESTRUIRÁ Xd
<guest> Katarcis: !OT
<Katarcis> :(
<guest> !OT Katarcis
<kubot> Katarcis: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<Katarcis> !OT guest
<kubot> guest: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<Katarcis> xD
<guest> yo estoy en el topic
<guest> Katarcis vas a recibir un ban
<jesus__> xDDDD
<wsx> hola
<guest> hola :)
<jesus__> hola
<Katarcis> hola
<Katarcis> xD
<lab> holas, como puedo saber si tengo acelaracion grafica en mi placa intel?
<guest> espera
<jesus__> ...
<jesus__> creo que ea
<jesus__> algo de pci no?
<guest> con glxinfo
<guest> en un terminal pon glxinfo
<guest> lab:  en un terminal pon glxinfo
<guest> y si te aperece el mensaje direct rendering: Yes
<guest> tienes aceleracion si te aparece no es por que no tienes...
<Katarcis> y si responde "no sé"¿?
<Katarcis> xD
<guest> !OT Katarcis
<kubot> Katarcis: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<Katarcis> guest dejame tio
<Katarcis> joder
<Katarcis> xD
<wilxon> hola soy yo de nuevo
<wilxon> seria tan amable de decier de nuevo el comando para arreglar los paneles
<guest> gconftool-2 --shutdown && rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<dzup2> borra el $HOME/.gconf directorio
<wilxon> ya estoy en la maquina
<guest> gconftool-2 --shutdown && rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<lab> me aparece direct rendering: yes
<lab> me gustaria cambiarle la resolucion de pantalla del monitor, es que las ventanas de los programas se ven muy grandes y los iconos tambien
<guest> lab con xrandr --auto
<guest> o en preferencias - administracion - monitores
<lab> por ejem el abiword tiene varias barras y deja poco espacio para escribir :S
<wilxon> listo ya esta  todo borrado cierro la session
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<wilxon> se arreglaron algunos menus otros no funciona menu lugares de ahi ningun lanazdor ni sistema nada de eso, quedo funcionando algunos lanzadaores de aplicaciones como progrmacion, openoffice, wine, kde
<wilxon> lo demas nada
<wilxon> sera problema del BIOS
<jesus__> no creo
<jesus__> gconftool-2 --shutdown
<jesus__> rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<jesus__> pkill gnome-panel
<jesus__> has puesto eso?
<wilxon> problema del BIOs = problema del bicho raro que opera el sistema operativo
<wilxon> jjaja
<wilxon> si ya pude eso y reinicie la sesion
<jesus__> ...
<jesus__> pos no se
<jesus__> reinstala ubuntu
<wilxon> lo que no quiero es volve a instalar todo tengo de paso win/linux
<wilxon> ni modo sera la ultima opcion
<wilxon> ya he escho de todo
<omikron4> wilson, mira esto,, http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/103932
<wilxon> lo voy a revisar
<wilxon> de todo modo una vez mas gracias a todos, Pingüinos unidos javas seran Pingüinos
<wilxon> perdon jamas
<wilxon> me doy sera formatear :-(
<wilxon> bye
<Mahoro> alguien
<Mahoro> usa
<Mahoro> zentyal
<Mahoro> ????????????????????????
<erUSUL> yo no
<Jakeukalane> hola buenas tengo un "problema" con chromium
<Jakeukalane> me sale este mensaje
<Jakeukalane> cuando intento entrar a un sitio que pida contraseñas
<Jakeukalane> La aplicación ‘chromium’ (/usr/lib/chromium-browser) quiere acceder a la contraseña para "url" en el depósito predeterminado
<Jakeukalane> y no me parece bien que chromium tenga acceso al anillo
<Jakeukalane> como se podría evitar que emitiese ese mensaje siempre???
<guest> guarda tus marcadores, y borralacarpeta .chromium  que esta en home
#ubuntu-es 2011-03-09
<alex__> Hola buenas noches
<guest> hol :)
<guest> hola
<theowl> Buenas necesito algo de ayuda con XEN.
<theowl> He realizado la instalación y configuración sin embarho presento los siguientes problemas:
<theowl> A pesar de que hago ping a las máquinas creadas no levanta mi interfaz xenbr0. (Por énde no se si sea necesaria)
<theowl> Y lo segundo es que creo las VM pero tras iniciar llegan a un momento de bloqueo, en el que no puedo administrarlas, es decir, no funcionan correctamente.
<theowl> Si alguien conoce de tema le agradezco de antemano.
<guest> !citar
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'citar'.
<guest> !quote
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'quote'.
<pipo65> !ask guest
<kubot> guest: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Tarrasquero> guest: /query kubot
<guest> gracias
<pipo65> hola Tarrasquero
<pipo65> buenas noches
<Tarrasquero> nas
<pipo65> Tarrasquero: no sabes si armando un servidor web como obtengo dns fijas
<Tarrasquero> pipo65: yo las tengo en /etc/resolv.conf
<fosco__> dns fija? querrás decir ip fija
<pipo65> no dns
<Tarrasquero> hmmm verdad será la hora que es
<fosco__> las dns no tienen nada que ver con el servidor web
<pipo65> los servidores web que tienen un dominio .com
<fosco__> eso no es un dns, es un dominio
<pipo65> para decirle q es .com no depende de las dns
<Tarrasquero> pipo65: etsas confundido?
<Tarrasquero> estas*
<pipo65> yo quiero que cuando el equipo se conecta a internet tenga siempre la misma ip y no depender de ddns
<fosco__> pipo65: tener una IP fija es algo que debe proporcionarte tu proveedor de internet
<fosco__> se contrata
<alex__> Re-Buenas
<pipo65> fosco__:  y no hay nada para obtener una ip fija
<fosco__> pagarla
<pipo65> :-(
<alex__> una preguntita, para ocultar el menu de grub, solo con descomentar #HIDDENMENU bastaria ??
<fosco__> vamos al offtopic y te lo explico con mas calma
<Tarrasquero> alex__: quizas valga
<Tarrasquero> o HIDDENMENU=true
<lcn> Tarrasquero: y? se soluciono el problema de lag con irssi?
<alex__> voy a probar con la opcion true, ahora os veo, acias de ante mano
<Tarrasquero> de momento no quiero ablar fuerte pero parece que si
<lcn> Tarrasquero: jaja buenisimo
<Tarrasquero> gracias de nuevo
<lcn> :D
<alex__> rebuenas
<Tarrasquero> como fué?
<alex__> no consegui ocultar el menu de grub, usando el HIDDENMENU=true ://
<Tarrasquero> a ver hiziste update-grub verdad?
<alex__> si
<Tarrasquero> y en cual archivo editaste?
<alex__>  /etc/defaul/grub
<lcn> perdon que me meta
<lcn> pero q quieren hacer?
<Tarrasquero> alex__: haz un paste de ese archivo
<alex__> uff, pues voy a pasar al entorno grafico, que estoy desde consola
<Tarrasquero> lcn: quiere ocultar el menu grub
<Tarrasquero> alex__: ?
<lcn> es decir que salte al gdm directamente?
<alex__> si Icn
<Tarrasquero> alex__: lee a lcn
<alex__> okas
<lcn> a ver dame un seg
<alex__> vale, mientras voy a reiniciar para entrar desde las X
<alex__> que en esta particion no lo tengo instalado
<lcn> ahora
<lcn> que pienso
<lcn> en casa de mi novia yo lo quite
<lcn> no tenes starupmanager
<lcn> en ubuntu?
<lcn> algo asi se llamaba la aplicacion
<alex__> no
<lcn> es una aplicacion grafica
<lcn> q permite configurar el arranque
<lcn> es mas
<alex__> no tengo aplicaciones graficas apenas
<lcn> fijate
<lcn> dame un seg
<lcn> y te digo bien el nombre
<lcn> con eso podes configurar
<lcn> hasta para q inicie directo
<lcn> sin login
<lcn> si es que solo vos usas la pc
<lcn> hace "aptitude search starup
<lcn> te va a salir
<lcn> si no tenes aptitude usa apt-get search starup
<alex__> peroo sin aplicaciones graficas a poder ser, es para un linux embebido en 1 usb sin X
<Tarrasquero> lcn: apt-cache search
<lcn> eso no lo sabia
<lcn> Tarrasquero: si eso tambien
<lcn> starup se llama
<lcn> no conozco la ultima parte
<lcn> asi q apt-get search la hubiera encontrado igual
<lcn> ahora
<lcn> si no tenes x
<lcn> para q evitar la pantalla del grub?
<lcn> eso va a modo curiosidad jaja
<alex__> para que no tenga apenas iteracion con el usuario
<alex__> yo marco la opcion por defecto, y el usuario no observa los kernel que tengo
<DavidReza> hola a todos, necestio un favorsototote. Como se instalan cosas con el código fuente de una aplicación?
<DavidReza> ./configure, luego make y luego makefile?
<alex__> make install lo ultimo
<alex__> el makefile es el fichero
<lcn> DavidReza: fijate que en general siempre traen un "readme"
<lcn> con informacion para la instalacion
<Tarrasquero> alex__: a ver si es por eso hazlo así
<fosco__> DavidReza: instalar cosas por ese método solo va a traerte problemas, usalo unicamente si ya has agotado todas las alternativas
<Tarrasquero> menuentry 'Debian GNU/Linux, with Linux 2.6.32-5-amd64' --class debian --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
<DavidReza> lcn: sí, leí el README. pero trae muuuuuuuuucha información y la verdad es que estoy en medio de un examen y necesito de la aplicación :S
<Tarrasquero> 'Debian GNU/Linux, with Linux 2.6.32-5-amd64' ← esta linea puede quedar así 'Debian'
<guest> como ponen esos "quotes" en el xchat
<DavidReza> ademas vienen demasiados archivos README con distintas extensiones
<alex__> DavidReza te viene con configure ??
<Tarrasquero> guest:  /me
<lcn> Tarrasquero: esa es otra, basicamente editando lo que monstras
<lcn> *mostras
<guest> gracias Tarrasquero
<alex__> lo normal es que sea: ./configure && make && make install
<alex__> con los permisos apropiados
<lcn> depende
<Tarrasquero> alex__: lo puedes ocultar dejando las comillas así ' '
<lcn> no todo es asi
<lcn> yo por ej compilo un window manager
<lcn> con solo
<lcn> maje
<lcn> make
<lcn> make install
<lcn> directo desde el codigo
<lcn> no siempre es asi
<alex__> maje
<alex__> ?
<DavidReza> sí, traía configure, y ese ya lo hice e instale cosas que faltaban alex__
<lcn> sory por eso corregi abajo
<lcn> make
<DavidReza> ahora estoy haciendo el make
<Tarrasquero> alex__: leiste?
<lcn> solo que no puse el *make
<DavidReza> pero acabo de ver que viene un archivo INSTALL
<alex__> Tarrasquero si
<alex__> voy a probar ahora
<Tarrasquero> recuerda
<alex__> lcn pero lo "normal" es venga el configure
<Tarrasquero> SOLO lo que queda entre comillas
<DavidReza> lo que no enteindeo es esto
<DavidReza> Run 'make install'.  If you're running a system that supports    the Apt, RPM, or System V Release 4 packaging systems, you can    run one of
<lcn> alex__: depende de la aplicacion, en gral si, pero lo mas seguro es seguir el readme o informacion que brinde el install
<alex__> te falta la librmp
<lcn> para evitar hacer lios
<alex__> eso si te doy la razon lcn
<lcn> no hay mejores consejos que de quienes crearon el programa :P
<alex__> ese error es de apache ? :D
<lcn> alex__: despues si qres te digo otro fichero a modificar
<alex__> la ultima version que probe a compilar de apache (en mitad de 1 expocicion) me daba ese error xDD
<lcn> alex__: ya que no tenes x, asi les das un lindo mensaje de bienvenida
<lcn> alex__: y no el tipico que muestra debian que no tiene garantias y todo eso
<alex__> no me gustan los motd :DD
<lcn> a mi si :D
<lcn> jaja
<alex__> jajajajaja
<lcn> es mas ahora estoy viendo de aplicarle un script
<lcn> al inicio
<lcn> para que mande un clear
<lcn> al terminar de cargar todo
<lcn> y quede solo el prompt
<alex__> yo lo he echo ha sudi sustituir la getty de tty1 por unos dialogos
<lcn> es hermoso linux poder jugar con todo eso
<lcn> es fantastico
<lcn> lo que queres como lo queres :D
<alex__> bueno, voy a probar lo del grub y sino vengo desde las X para poder pegar ^_^
<alex__> ta ahora
<Tarrasquero> jijijij
<Tarrasquero> se fué
<lcn> jaja
<lcn> si
<Tarrasquero> hay se queda sin poder entrar...
<lcn> Tarrasquero: vos por casualidad no sabes en que runleven deberia poner el scrip de clear?
<Tarrasquero> ajajajaja
<lcn> *script
<Tarrasquero> npi
<lcn> Tarrasquero: si modifico solo entre las ""
<lcn> no
<lcn> ahora si borro algo fuera de eso
<lcn> al horno
<lcn> jajaja
<Tarrasquero> ya
<lcn> sale livecd de rescate jaja
<lcn> en realidad no se de que tiene miedo y porq quiere ocultar eso :S
<Tarrasquero> manias
<Tarrasquero> te viene a la caveza y asta que no lo consigues...buaff
<lcn> jaja
<lcn> como cuando puse pass al grub
<lcn> mas o menos
<Tarrasquero> linux está lleno de inconformistas
<lcn> si igual esta bueno
<lcn> siempre aprendes algo en el camino de esas cosas
<alex__> reeee
<alex__> nada, no hubo suerte con el grub
<lcn> no te cambio los nombres?
<alex__> si, los nombres si, pero no lo oculta
<Tarrasquero> alex__: quita el nombre
<Tarrasquero> deja ''
<Tarrasquero> tengo que salir
<Tarrasquero> bay
<alex__> talueg Tarrasquero
<lcn> alex__: una pregunta
<alex__> Acias x todo
<alex__> dime
<lcn> que tiempo de espera tenes por defecto?
<alex__> ahora se lo baje a 0  xD
<alex__> pero sigue saliendo
<alex__> poco tiempo, pero sale
<lcn> GRUB_DEFAULT=
<lcn> en esa que tenes?
<lcn> 0 no?
<lcn> si solo tenes 2 entradas en el grub
<lcn> 0 deberia el modo normal
<lcn> 1 el modo recovery
<lcn> es asi?
<alex__> tengo 4, pero si tengo 0
<lcn> alex__: bueno ahi elegis con cual qres iniciar
<lcn> GRUB_TIMEOUT=0
 * guest decidiendo si instalo arch
<lcn> eso dejalo asi
<lcn> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<lcn> todo eso que te pase
<lcn> esta asi?
<alex__> si, tal cual
<lcn> estas dentro de X ahora?
<alex__> si
<lcn> copia el fichero en dpaste.com
<lcn> y pasame el enlace
<lcn> asi miro otros parametros
<alex__> el cfg o el grub
<lcn> todo esto es en grub
<lcn> el cfg te diria no lo toques por ahora
<lcn> si tenes alguna de respaldo de cfg sin modificar
<lcn> te diria lo respaldes
<lcn> asi queda default
<alex__> http://dpaste.com/482128/
<lcn> a ver pera que pruebo algo aca
<alex__>  okas
<lcn> vos modificaste algo de ese fichero cfg?
<alex__> no, ahora esta como lo genera el update-grub
<lcn> alex__: bien, ahi vuelvo
<alex__>  que tal tod
<lcn> alex__: estas?
<alex__> sepz
<lcn> funciona perfecto
<lcn> ahi te digo
<lcn> tenes q comentar un par de lineas
<lcn> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<lcn> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<lcn> esas 2
<lcn> comentalas
<lcn> las demas dejalas tal cual estan
<lcn> sudo update-grub
<lcn> y todo deberia ir perfecto
<alex__> pues voy a probar
<alex__> ahora que estoy mirando
<alex__> es asin como lo tenia
<lcn> pasa que yo uso debian
<lcn> tal vez el grub de ubuntu viene con algunas lineas mas
<lcn> esas 2 que te pase no las trae mi grub por defecto
<alex__> esa opcion si la veo mas posible
<alex__> otra cosa, ya antes de irme a dormir, :DD
<lcn> si
<alex__> el udev como consigue desactivar los mensajes que me manda a los tty
<alex__> como consigo quitar los mensajes*
<lcn> alex__: probaste si funciona?
<alex__> lo de grub si, pero no funcionaba
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<alex__> holass
<lcn> alex__: sigue entonces sin funcionar?
<alex__> lcn, si, no funciona
<lcn> a ver pasame un enlace a ver cmo quedo
<lcn> si aca funciona no hay modo no te funcione a vos ahi
<alex__> no se si tendra que ver algo, pero el grub esta instaladdo en un USB
<lcn> no creo
<lcn> en definitiva es parte de la configuracion del grub
<lcn> despues desde donde inicie es otro tema
<alex__> http://dpaste.com/482128/
<lcn> siguen las lineas que te dije que quites
<lcn> tenes que comentar
<lcn> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<lcn> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<lcn> esas dos
<lcn> poniendole un # delante
<alex__> ahhh, comentar, sorry  no entendi bien
<lcn> al comienzo de la linea
<alex__> voy a probar
<lcn> fijate q abajo tenes un par comentadas
<lcn> dejalas igual
<alex__> haber si hay suerte, ahora te digo
<lcn> dale :D
<lcn> obvio luego de eso "sudo update-grub"
<lcn> :D
<alex__> ya estoy por aqui
<alex__> lcn,  todo perfect ;D
<lcn> alex__: me alegro
<lcn> :D
<alex__> lo que voy a mirar lo que signinfica cada parametro
<lcn> esa es buena idea
<alex__> pero lo ultimo que se me hubiera pasado, era comentar esas ineas
<lcn> en realidad lo mio fue una cuestion de logica, solo puse a 0 el timeout
<lcn> y funciono
<lcn> al no tener esas 2 lineas era obvio q el tema pasaba por ahi
<lcn> despues voy a mirar bien que especificaban esos parametros
<alex__> yo estoy buscando, si queres te paso lo que encuentre
<lcn> fijate creo que en la pagina de ubuntu esta bien detallado
<lcn> hace un rato andaba mirando por ahi
<alex__> bueno, voy a dormir que con la tonteria son las 3 xDDD
<alex__> lcn, muchas gracias por todo el tiempo dedicado
<alex__> buenas noches, descanzad
<juanantonio3> Buenas
<lcn> juanantonio3: hola
<pipo65> buenas juanantonio3
<juanantonio3> Bueno, chavales, pues sigo con el jaleo que tenía ayer, no sé por dónde meterle mano, ahora os explico
<pipo65> !ask juanantonio3
<kubot> juanantonio3: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<juanantonio3> Sí, pipo, voy a ello; se me estaba actualizando Lucid, concretamente el kernel, y se me quedó pillado el ordenador. Esperé, y como no había nada que hacer, apagué. Cuando volví a encender, me di cuenta que se me había jorobado la placa base
<juanantonio3> ahora la he cambiado, pero ni arranca en Linux ni en Vista
<pipo65> juanantonio3:
<pipo65> has probado a iniciarla desde un live cd
<juanantonio3> en linux me sale un mensaje de error que incluye lock kernel y en Vista me pide reinstalar Winows. Pero el caso es que ni con un CDLive me arranca
<juanantonio3> ;) ya terminé la explicación, jejeje
<juanantonio3> ¿Hay una versión de GParted para ejecutarla desde un USB?
<pipo65> juanantonio3: deberas poner q la bios detecte primero tu lectora de cds o en algunas placa base permite con algun f11 o otra combinacion hacer q boote desde el cd
<pipo65> antes q el disco
<pipo65> es raro q no arranque desde el cd
<juanantonio3> No, no, si me carga el CD, pero luego, sale el mismo me nsaje que desde el DD, lock kernel
<pipo65> el disco es sata
<juanantonio3> por eso pienso que quizá debería formatear la partición /
<juanantonio3> Sí
<pipo65> puede ser una opcion
<juanantonio3> y al tener el /home separado, no perdería los datos
<pipo65> mas el sistema operativo micro$oft no corresponde q vuelva a bootear
<juanantonio3> Y ya desde Lucid salvo los datos del Vista
<juanantonio3> ¿Vista realmente debería reinstalarse?
<pipo65> ellos te dan una licencia para q lo uses con un solo equipo/mother
<juanantonio3> Vaya, pues ni de coña, jejeje, no me ha dado guerra ni nada
<juanantonio3> Ah, qué listos
<juanantonio3> Ok. Pues vamos a ver, Pipo, ¿hay un GParted para un Pendrive?
<pipo65> si eso esta dentro de el cluf que haceptas la primera ves q instalas a diferencia de linux q lo puedes usar en todos los equipos que deces
<pipo65> decees*
<pipo65> otro detalle fijate la combinacion de cables sata
<juanantonio3> Ah, ok, CLUF, acrónimo de Contrato de Licencia para Usuario Final
<juanantonio3> coño, no me enteraba
<juanantonio3> ¿La combinación? Pues dime y la miro
<pipo65> el que corresponda al canal 1 de sata 1 no lo cambien de posicion combinacion
<pipo65> has lo siguiente prueba a cambiar de lugar los cables sata
<juanantonio3> Mmm, ¿quieres decir que el DD esté en el conector SATA1?
<pipo65> pasalo al otro sata y el de la lectora al que esta el disco
<juanantonio3> La lectora no es SATA, jejeje, es castaña-IDE
<pipo65> ahi hay otra
<pipo65> fijate q el cable ide en no todos los mother no lo toman igual
<juanantonio3> Ya. Pero vaya, creo que es más bien tema de software más que hardware
<pipo65> y es probable por q te da kernel panick
<juanantonio3> es como cuando W se queda pillado y hasta que no vuelves a iniciar sesión en él, todos sus directorios quedan bloqueados para linux
<juanantonio3> ¿Kernel panick? Más bien Juan Antonio panic, jejeje
<juanantonio3> ¿Qué es eso exactamente?
<pipo65> es un error q puede dar linux si encuentra diferencias
<pipo65> de soft hard
<pipo65> un error en un controlador cargado
<juanantonio3> Ya, por ahí deben ir los tiros. ¿Qué soluciones suele haber?
<pipo65> juanantonio3: fijate si tienes el smart activo en el canal ide de la bios que corresponda a el hd
<juanantonio3> sí, está activado
<juanantonio3> en eso me he fijado
<pipo65> pues algunos discos tiene daño fisico y ya me dices q se daño el mother no sabes bien que estados tienen tus discos
<pipo65> prueba a quitarle el smart
<juanantonio3> Bueno, no estaba muy cerca de la placa
<pipo65> y ver si bootea
<pipo65> no tiene nada q ver
<pipo65> has cambiado el mother
<juanantonio3> ¿A quitarle el smart? Eso es desde la BIOS, ¿no?
<pipo65> y la fuente
<pipo65> ??
<pipo65> si desde la bios
<juanantonio3> La fuente no
<pipo65> has medido las tenciones de la fuente
<juanantonio3> A ver que voy
<pipo65> si la falla probenia desde la fuente te puede dañar el nuevo mother
<juanantonio3> No creo, ya tiene mucho tiempo y tengo otra para cambiarla si quiero
<juanantonio3> Un seg
<pipo65> juanantonio3:
<pipo65> que marca es elmother
<juanantonio3> dime
<juanantonio3> La nueva es Gigabyte
<pipo65> marca y modelo
<juanantonio3> Ya he visto el SMART, lo quito y vuelvo a probar
<juanantonio3> Pues espera que voy a por la caja, que la tenía conmigo
<juanantonio3> EG41MFT-US2H
<asig> por qué quitas SMART?
<asig> smart te avisa de errores en el disco, es recomendable usarlo
<asig> cuando aparecen errores smart, ve pensando en cambiar el disco
<juanantonio3> No ha salido ninguno, estamos probando
<asig> entonces qué utilidad tiene desactivar SMART?
<asig> smart es un test de disco, nada más; no hace nada relaticvo a "arranco bien" o "arranco mal"
<dzup2> que ya no es SMART
<juanantonio3> ver si arranca. Espera, voy a probar
<asig> [03:08:56] <juanantonio3> Ya he visto el SMART, lo quito y vuelvo a probar <--- quitar smart es absurdo
<juanantonio3> Da el mismo error de kernel lock
<juanantonio3> asig> acepto tus críticas, pero probaré con gusto también tus sugerencias :P
<juanantonio3> porque ya no sé por dónde tirar
<asig> ok, pues lo lógico es pensar que el disco (particiones) están dañadas
<asig> cómo asegurarse? pues levantando con una live de ubuntu, y hacker checkdisk del filesystem
<asig> (hacer, perdón*)
<juanantonio3> Sí, yo creo que si soy capaz de formatear la partición / al tener el /home en otra, podré reinstalar, que tampoco me deja
<juanantonio3> jejeje, hacker: te has descubierto :P
<juanantonio3> el tema es que no me arranca ni con un CDLive
<juanantonio3> porque eso fue lo primero que pensé
<pipo65> juanantonio3: revisastes el cable ide
<pipo65> el cable ide de la lectora tiene 2 puntas
<pipo65> cambiale la primera por la segunda
<asig> cunado la placa se quema, hay más cosas que pueden dañarse (disco duro, lector dvd, ...)
<juanantonio3> Pero si me lee el DVD
<asig> eso de "cambiar primera por segunda" qué es?
<juanantonio3> y el disco es SATA no IDE; IDE es la lectora
<asig> y cómo sabes que lee dvd, si el s.o. no arranca?
<asig> hay que centrarse.
<pipo65> asig: ya probo con un live
<asig> a ver: cambiar la punta de un cable "porque sí", no tiene sentido
<juanantonio3> porque me sale el menú de instalar ubuntu
<pipo65> y le tira el mismo error q desde el disco
<asig> qué te ha hecho pensar que había que cambiar "la punta IDE"?
<pipo65> juanantonio3: te sale el menu de el cd
<pipo65> o te da error
<juanantonio3> Sí, en cuanto le doy a Arrancar o Probar sin alterar o Instalar
<juanantonio3> me da el error del kernel lock
<asig> ahí hay un problema hardware, está claro.
<juanantonio3> pero me sale el menú, puedo elegir idioma para una supuesta instalación
<asig> o es ram, o es controladora de disco, o es sobrecalentamiento
<pipo65> si pero tendria q terminanr de cargar
<asig> al cambiar la placa, hay que usar silicona termoconductora para colocar la CPU. si no lo has hecho, el problema es overheat
<juanantonio3> Me la han cambiado en una tienda, doy por supuesto que lo habrán hecho
<asig> sí, es lo normal.
<juanantonio3> de hecho, el ventilador saca aire muy fresquito de dentro
<asig> el siguiente posible problema es que haya alco conectado a la controladora que está dañado
<pipo65> las memorias estan bien puestas
<asig> descoencta el disco duro y prueba a arrancar con la live
<juanantonio3> Me reconoce 4 Gb a 1333
<juanantonio3> Mmm, eso me parece interesante, asig. Un segundo que apago y demás el otro bicho ;)
<dzup2> pues yo solo veo esos problemas cuando tengo un AMD por eso no me gustan
<pipo65> dzup2: como andas
<dzup2> odio comprar cosas baratas, porque el que compra barato compra a cada rato, igual que AMD ...mejort INTEL :p
<asig> este amd con IDE debe ser muy antiguo... amd ha cambiado mucho
<asig> ahora todo va en sata, hasta el dvd
<dzup2> hola pipo65
<pipo65> dzup2: usando debian
<pipo65> jajaja
<pipo65> creo q bien
<juanantonio3> Las memorias bien puestas, 2 Gb en el 0 y otros 2 en el 2, o en el y el 3
<pipo65> pero es dual channel tu mother
<juanantonio3> Sí, sí
<juanantonio3> Seguro
<pipo65> lo configuras como dual channel
<juanantonio3> asig> ¿desconecto del disco o de la placa el cable?
<pipo65> la memoria ram es de l mother viejo
<asig> el disco se desconecta desenchufando los cables que tiene coenctados (los 2: corriente y datos)
<juanantonio3> Es nueva, 4 Gb de DDR3 a 1333, tengo unas ganas de ver cómo tira ;)
<asig> en el caso de datos, como comprenderás, tanto monta, monta tanto
<juanantonio3> Pero en el disco, ¿no? Ok, fuera alimentación del disco a ver lo que pasa
<asig> fuera alimentación y fuera cable de datos
<arp-off> tirala por la ventana.. aver como vuela
<pipo65> jajajja
<juanantonio3> jejeje
<arp-off> :P
<pipo65> vuela vuela
<arp-off> si es buena.. no vuelve
<arp-off> :P
<pipo65> garantisado o le debolvemos la diferencias
<pipo65> arp-off: como andas
<arp-off> kcs pipo65
<juanantonio3> pipo, por cierto, ¿qué te parece la placa? No está mal, ¿no?
<pipo65> es vieja
<pipo65> pero no es fea
<arp-off> cuac
<juanantonio3> El disco SATA está en el SATA0, ¿correcto?
<pipo65> no tan vieja como la mia pero es vieja
<pipo65> kitalo
<pipo65> cuantos discos tienes
<asig> juanantonio3: hemos quedado en que el disco va descoenctado
<pipo65> una pregunta cuantas memorias tienes
<asig> no lo coenctes
<pipo65> 1 o 2
<arp-off> da lo mismo que este en SATA 0.. que en 3 , 4
<arp-off> va andar exactamente igual
<arp-off> las controladoas en  SATA son independientes
<arp-off> ..
<pipo65> arp-off: depende para el sistema operativo
<arp-off> es lo mismo pipo
<arp-off> la controladora SATA no comparte canal...
<pipo65> no en todos los mothers
<arp-off> no es IDE...
<juanantonio3> pipo, tengo 2 memorias
<pipo65> juanantonio3: las 2 memorias son viejas o nuevas
<arp-off> las tenes colocadas para dual channel
<arp-off> ?
<pipo65> o una vieja y una nueva
<juanantonio3> son a estrenar, ya te lo dije
<juanantonio3> las 2
<arp-off> juanantonio3 las pusiste segu nla disposicion para Dual Channel del mother?
<juanantonio3> a ver, disco desconectado. A ver qué pasa con el CDLive
<juanantonio3> Sí, en la 0 y la 2 o la 1 y la 3
<pipo65> estan en los 2 celestes
<arp-off> ok
<arp-off> de hecho cuando tira el Post del BIOS.. dice
<arp-off> Dual Channel
<arp-off> si esta bien puestas
<pipo65> queda ver si el cd soporta los sata de ese mother
<pipo65> me paso con un epox
<juanantonio3> me lo dice, me dice Dual Channel, lo he visto ahora
<arp-off> ?
<arp-off> ok
<pipo65> desactivaba los sata  y arrancaba el live
<juanantonio3> vamos a ver, Instalar sin alterar, ¿no, asig?
<arp-off> yo repare una Epox una vez
<pipo65> pero en cuanto le pongo el sata de nuevo deja de bootear
<arp-off> si me paso con una pipo65
<pipo65> debe ser la misma
<arp-off> lo sulucione actualizando el firmwae del mother y del cd
<arp-off> ...
<pipo65> yo no encontre firmware para slim452
<pipo65> es la controladora sata
<arp-off> :S
<arp-off> actualzia el CD
<arp-off> ....
<arp-off> (en caso que tenga un update disponible9
<arp-off> )
<pipo65> no por q el cd no arrancaba si no desactivo los sata
<arp-off> actualizalo desde otro pc
<arp-off> con sata...
<pipo65> si dejo el sata el cd no arranca
<pipo65> y el usb tampoco
<arp-off> j0
<pipo65> una cosa rara
<arp-off> enchufas la unidad en otro pc
<pipo65> el mother es rarisimo
<arp-off> y la actualzias desde hai
<arp-off> Epox son buenos mobos
<pipo65> yo tenia ganas de instalar de prepo en el disco duro
<arp-off> ok
<asig> juanantonio3: sí, esa es la opción, pero no hay disco, recuerda que lo has descoenctado
<pipo65> y despues conectarlo en la maquina
<asig> el tema de si va o no va un sata en el coenctor0, 1, 2, ... depende de varios factores:
<asig> 1) el tipo de placa: algunos conectores sata se desactivan en ciertos modos de trabajo de la placa
<juanantonio3> asig> ¿Y entonces qué debería salirme?
<arp-off> ya te dije man
<arp-off> es lo mismo
<arp-off> las controladoras sata son idenependientes
<pipo65> en realidad el disco si ba en cualquier sata
<asig> 2) el arraque que hayas establecido en bios. Es más fácil inficar que el disco 0 es el de arranque, y además, coincide con el código de puerto sata
<arp-off> no comporten canal como el IDE
<arp-off> ...
<asig> (es menos lioso)
<juanantonio3> ajá, continúa
<pipo65> solo que los sistemas algunos detectan cambios de sata y no quieren arrancar
<asig> 3) algunos sistemas operativos no arrancan cuando el disco está pinchado en 2 y en 0 ó 1 no hay nada pinchado (freeBSD, por ejemplo)
<arp-off> bueh
<arp-off> si cambias el numero de sata, por ejemplo con un Grub
<arp-off> podria dejar de bootear por la sencilla razon
<arp-off> de que cambia el nombre del dispositivo de referencia
<arp-off> nada raro...
<pipo65> bue pero si no sabes
<juanantonio3> AJá
<arp-off> podria cambiar de SDA a SDB por ejemplo
<pipo65> te agarras unas broncas
<arp-off> ja
<arp-off> igual eso se arregla
<pipo65> arp-off: vamo de nuevo si sabes
<arp-off> si pipo65 comprendo tu punto
<arp-off> me parece bien
<arp-off> empeza usando desde el "0"
<arp-off> para dejar todo prolijo...
<arp-off> de hecho yo tb los dejo asi armados
<pipo65> ya veo q despues se le kema el mother y en el nuevo lo pone en el 2
<pipo65> y le deja de andar
<arp-off> ja
<arp-off> ok
<juanantonio3> bueno, el caso es que, incluso haciéndolo así, me da el mismo error
<pipo65> ponlo y be probando en cual arranca
<pipo65> juanantonio3: sin el disco duro no arranca
<arp-off> juanantonio3
<arp-off> ja
<juanantonio3> Ah, ok, chavales
<pipo65> lebanta el cd
<arp-off> che pipo65
<pipo65> si
<arp-off> que tal el carnaval por alla?
<juanantonio3> O sea, me decís que la piche en el 1 por ejemplo
<pipo65> no se yo tube q laburar :-(
<arp-off> ah
<pipo65> juanantonio3:
<asig> juanantonio3: siguiente posible problema: el lector de cd da problemas. cuarto posible problema: la ram está mal
<pipo65> tienes live cd
<asig> 5) posible problema: overheat
<pipo65> juanantonio3: no tienes otro cable ide
<asig> lleva el equipo al servicio técncio, y pídeles que lo chequeen; ellos tienen piezas, túi no
<pipo65> para tu lectora
<juanantonio3> Tengo DVDLive, sí
<juanantonio3> asi> ¿Deberían chequear especialmente el disco duro?
<pipo65> juanantonio3: tu fuistes a comprar un mother o le llevastes el equipo completo
<colo> como puedo saber las maquinas conectdas a mi red interna?
<arp-off> ???
<arp-off> conectadas a tu red interna mediante que?
<juanantonio3> pipo> yo llevé mi PC para que me cambiaran la placa porque no me salía ni el mensaje de la BIOS
<colo> modem router
<asig> mira en el router las macs en uso
<juanantonio3> ellos me la cambiaron y me cambiaron la RAM también y se quedaron (y me pagaron) las antrguas
<juanantonio3> pero me avisaron que seguía sin arrancar
<arp-off> ju
<pipo65> juanantonio3: te timaron
<juanantonio3> y que tendría que instlar W en cuanto llegara a casa
<colo> asig, trate de mirar desde ahi y no encontre la pestaña adonde estaban las mac
<arp-off> que mal servicio tecnico
<arp-off> :P
<pipo65> sip
<asig> colo, cada router es un mundo. necesitas mirar marca y modelo, y descargar el manual. lo ideal sería buscar algo tipo consola de comandos para mirarlo
<pipo65> yo cuando me tren un equipo no lo debuelvo hasta q salga andando o en su defecto no cobro nada
<arp-off> colo , Wireless - Status
<asig> de todos modos, la forma de saber lo que hay es mirar los cables de red.
<asig> porque la wifi la adminsitra el AP, y es fácil localizar las estaciones asocaidas
<colo> arp-off, no encontre nada ahi
<arp-off> we
<juanantonio3> Ajá, ya. Bueno, pero la placa está cambiada y la otra realmente no funcionaba
<arp-off> tenes tu red wifi protegida?
<colo> arp-off, si con wpa
<arp-off> ok
<asig> y si la memoria que te han vendido no valiera para esa placa, qué ?
<asig> o simplemente si estuviera dañada?
<juanantonio3> Sí vale, según las especificaciones
<colo> con nmap?
<juanantonio3> y el PC la reconoce como esa y a esa velocidad
<asig> ten en cuenta que has cambiado de placa y de ram, y resulta que has comprado algo antiguo, que ya no se fabrica... ¿por qué esa tienda tenía esa placa disponible?
<juanantonio3> Bueno, quería mantener mi micro
<asig> colo: qué marca de router y modelo usas?
<asig> y si tienes ap externo, qué ap marca y modelo es?
<dzup2> y ustedes que usan acentos para escribir, apoco los ven? yo solo miro ?  y cosas raras, no se le entiende
<colo> tp-link 8091g creo que es la numeracion
<asig> pues hay un problema hardware, porque que el hd con windows no arranque tiene un pase, pero que no lo haga la live de ubuntu en cd... no cuadra
<arp-off> ahh  mis ojos.. se queman
<arp-off> tplink.. nohh
<arp-off> :PPP
<asig> u7na buena prueba de quee todo está ok es precisamente arrancar un debian (por ejemplo)
<colo> arp-off, ??
<arp-off> una  broma colo
<arp-off> :P
<dzup2> es que salio el sol (yo) :p
<arp-off> ja
<arp-off> nah
<colo> arp-off, bueno no la entendi
<juanantonio3> asig> ajá, ¿quizá algo que tenga que ver con el error ese de kernel lock? Es el que me sale incluso desde el DVD Live
<arp-off> busca una solapa que diga "Radio" o "Wireless" o "Wi-Fi" colo
<arp-off> o bien busca algun lguar donde diga
<arp-off> Satus
<arp-off> Status
<asig> no creo que puedas saber el motivo del "kernel lock" (si hubiera un modo verbose durante el arranque de la live, quizas vieras en pantalla el motivo del problema)
<arp-off> y ahi dice Client
<dzup2> buen tema para un nuevo nick "satus" ;)
<asig> yo creo que es sobrecalentamiento
<arp-off> jaja
<colo> arp-off, si busque en todas las petañas ya y no encontre nada, deberia buscar de nuevo entonces
<arp-off> colo estar esta...
<arp-off> yo he usado TP-Link
<arp-off> y esta en su Satus
<arp-off> status
<colo> arp-off, gracias voy de nuevo al routr
<dzup2> he?
<asig> pero ojo: dice que "no le sale nada en esa zona". eso significa simplemente que mediante wifi no hay nadie coenctado
<juanantonio3> ¿Sobrecalentamiento de disco duro concretamente?
<asig> no
<asig> de disco duro no, porque dices que has descoenctado los 2 cables del disco duro, y el error ha persistido
<arp-off> juanantonio3
<juanantonio3> sí, dime
<arp-off> disculpa
<arp-off> no lei del principio
<colo> asig, supuestamente estoy con la net con wifi y la pc medinte el cable rj45
<arp-off> cual es el error?
<dzup2> ...esta embrujado
<juanantonio3> jejeje, sí, eso: totalmente embrujado
<arp-off> nah
<arp-off> todo tiene un motivo
<asig> colo: la net con wifi la usa algún pc ahora? entiendo que no: si miras en la "associated mac list" y no hay nada, significa que tu wifi nadie la usa
<asig> juanantonio3: con eso que dices, yo ya dudo que hayas hecho lo que te dije
<asig> si no, no saldrías por peteneras
<colo> asig, la wifi ahora esta en uso
<asig> quién la usa?
<juanantonio3> El otro día se me estaba actualizando Lucid cuando se me quedó pillado; como tardaba, apagué el PC con el botón. Al intentar arrancarlo, no me salía ni el mensaje de la BIOS
<arp-off> lo estas usando vos colo
<arp-off> :P
<juanantonio3> asig> He hecho lo que me dijiste, tengo el PC al lado de este desarmado
<arp-off> juanantonio3
<arp-off> ju
<arp-off> y no arranco mas?
<colo> arp-off, si
<dzup2> la tiene destripada al lado
<asig> juanantonio3: entonces, si no hay disco, ¿cómo puedes pensar que el problema es que el disco está caliente?
<pipo65> que mal el espiritu de lucid se le metio al pc
<arp-off> ja
<dzup2> les digo, esta embrujada
<arp-off> hay que llamar a n cura
<arp-off> :P
<pipo65> el exorsista
<juanantonio3> Al no salir el mensaje, supuse que era la placa base y llevé el PC a una tienda para que me la cambiaran
<arp-off> proba tirarle agua bendita sobre el mother
<arp-off> :P
<pipo65> jajajja arp-off
<pipo65> no digas eso
<asig> lo lógico es que la cpu esté mal puesta: o no han limpiado la silicona vieja, o no han apretado bien el disipador en su lugar, o no han puesto masilla termoconductora
<pipo65> capas q lo hacen
<arp-off> eso quitara el demonio del mother
<juanantonio3> pero ahora, aunque sale la BIOS, sihue sin arrancar, me da el error ese de kernel lock
<arp-off> :p
<asig> o incluso, la placa puede estar dañada
<juanantonio3> Eso, jejeje, agua bendita a chorros
<arp-off> en fin
<asig> o incluso la memoria puede estar dañada
<dzup2> juanantonio3: http://www.indioamazonico.com/   checka ese link
<arp-off> en fin
<pipo65> el live cd tiene el memtest
<juanantonio3> Ajá, ok
<pipo65> por q no lo haces correr
<dzup2> necesita una limpia
<arp-off> em...
<arp-off> bootea con un Live CD
<juanantonio3> Lo paso, ok
<arp-off> y pone "yes"
<dzup2> juanantonio3: http://indioamazonico.com/web/images/uploads/AGUA-INDIO.jpg   con eso queda
<arp-off> si con eso no se apaga...
<arp-off> listo...
<pipo65> jajajja
<pipo65> una masa lo del indio
<dzup2> http://indioamazonico.com/web/images/uploads/PATAS-POLLO.jpg  un amuletito no caeria mal
<pipo65> yo ya lo estoy probando en el toshiba
<pipo65> le subio el clock al mother
<colo> bueno gracias arp-off y asig , mañana continuo averiguando este tema
<arp-off> mucho offtopic por aca
<arp-off> :P
<juanantonio3> Ya he puesto el Mentest y ahora miro esas páginas
<juanantonio3> jejeje, fijo que ese tío lo arregla
<pipo65> es el memtest no el men test
<pipo65> ese ultimo es para probar hombres
<juanantonio3> Jejeje, sí, bueno; pero lo he puesto, ¿eh? ;)
<dzup2> le cuelgas una pata de gallo al lado y se le van los malos espiritus
<juanantonio3> dzup> debe teneros fijo, coñooo ;)
<juanantonio3> Todavía sigue testando y ningún error
<pipo65> juanantonio3: combiene que lo lleves de nuevo a la tienda
<pipo65> no te enrrosques
<pipo65> debe de tener garantias
<juanantonio3> Claro, claro
<juanantonio3> si es que además, apenas tuve tiempo de mirar
<pipo65> pero es por descontado q son fallas de mother
<juanantonio3> aparte el ratito de hoy y el de anoche
<pipo65> hay q ver si la falla anteriror no te daño el prosesador
<pipo65> que no tenga alguna para dañada
<pipo65> tambien si la prueba de memoria te da bien puedes ir al healt status q tiene la bios
<juanantonio3> Mmm, ¿y si consigo instalar un Windows 7? Entonces sí podría formatear (si es necesario) la partición de sistema de linux
<pipo65> y controlale las temperaturas
<juanantonio3> Ah sí, lo vi antes ;)
<juanantonio3> health status, sí señor
<pipo65> dejalo un rato no deben pasar de 45 de ser un mother nuevo
<pipo65> sin overclock y sin tares de trabajo
<juanantonio3> Ok, voy a probar eso, el memtest no da cosas raras
<pipo65> igual espera a q el memtest te de un pass
<pipo65> recuerdad q una sola patita de una memoria este fallando es suficiente para q no ande el equipo
<pipo65> gente os dejo
<pipo65> me voy a dormir
<pipo65> estoy cansado
<juanantonio3> Bueno, me voy a acostar, que estoy ya cansado por hoy. Muchas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda y vuestra atención
<adyton> hola... alguien usa el paquete guibuilder de scilab...?
<linux-genesis> hola, una pregunta en ubuntu si hago sudo apt-get upgrade me daña el sistema?
<linux-genesis> esque cuando tire ese comando en linuxmint me dejo en consola, me destruyo todo mi gdm, nadamasm e dejo en el kernel
<arp-off> nop
<arp-off> te va actualizar el SO..
<arp-off> pero no es lo mismo hacer upgrade que update
<arp-off> ...
<linux-genesis> exacto
<linux-genesis> actualmente ya no e realizado un upgrade por lo que me sucedio con linux-mint
<linux-genesis> solamente update
<linux-genesis> en debian puro al parecer no pasa nada con el upgrade
<arp-off> em
<arp-off> mint es solo una variante de ubuntu
<arp-off> valla ah saber como es su sistema particular
<arp-off> sus repositorios
<arp-off> no use muy poco
<linux-genesis> y porque pasa eso con algunas distross
<linux-genesis> entonces con ubuntu no pasa nada con el comando upgrade
<arp-off> con upgrade aveces pasa
<arp-off> a muchos se les jode la instalacion
<arp-off> tras la actualizacion
<linux-genesis> entonces arp-off no es muy recomendable utilizar el upgrade
<linux-genesis> porque hace poco se me jodio mi mysql, con una actualizacion
<arp-off> si
<arp-off> aveces pasa
<arp-off> yo lo use 1 sola vez
<arp-off> el upgrade
<linux-genesis> yo por eso ni le toco eso jejeej, pero es feo estar con la duda, por lo menos asi soy yo
<arp-off> sinceramente.. bajo una nueva ISO y hago una instalacion limpia
<arp-off> en debian es muy comun cambiar de rama
<arp-off> actualizar, volver atras.. mezclar arams
<arp-off> bueno uno esta bien conciente del o que hace
<arp-off> pero cuando te pasa en algo tan redondo como ubuntu
<arp-off> puede desconcertar mas al usuario inexperto
<linux-genesis> debian limpio existe menos problemas con upgrade
<linux-genesis> pero tienes razon arp-off
<arp-off> se
<arp-off> ubuntu es un invento chino
<arp-off> ajja
<arp-off> y como toda cosa china.. puede pasar cualquier cosa
<arp-off> ajja
<Luck> hola buenos  noches compañeros
<Luck> actualmente en mexico entro una  nueva forma de trabajar en el aspecto contable de las pymes
<Luck> actualmente tengo el SO de ubuntu
<Luck> para gestionar la informacion de la pym
<Luck> :S pero hoy entra a mediados en la empresa el u so de la facturacion electronica
<Luck> la pregunta es cuanta ubuntu con software que realizen estass funciones ?
<arp-off> s cuenta?
<arp-off> e?
<adyton> mm alguien usa scilab...?
<arp-off> no
<linux-genesis> jajajaaj
<linux-genesis> Luck el sistema de facturacion le estoy haciendo a clientes con desarrollo web
<linux-genesis> para facturacion bidimensional
<Luck> hola linux-genesis
<linux-genesis> la electronica, hasta donde tengo entendido solamente algunas empresas que se tienen relaciones con hacienda tienen derecho a realizar los software
<Luck> yo utilizo openbravo erp actualmente
<linux-genesis> por ejemplo tralix que es una empresa donde trabaja mi primo, ellos programan en java, deberian correr en linux
<linux-genesis> ohh open bravo, pues puedes crearle un modulo para tus facturaciones
<arp-off> um
<Luck> amm ?
<arp-off> eso depende la legislacion de cada pais
<Luck> soy tecnico conozco programacion ? pero realmente no tengo mucha informacion sobre la creacion de  aplicaciones de ese tipo ?
<linux-genesis> arp-off si, esque aqui en mexico este 2011 entro en rigor la aplicacion de facturacion electronica o bidimensional para pequeños y medianos contribuyentes
<Luck> asi es:)
<Luck> de hecho para ser muy  claros
<linux-genesis> pues solo es cuestion de leer un poco java y hacer reportes con ireport+ jasperreports + netbeans si quieres
<Luck> mi empresa es una pyme
<arp-off> a que te fereris con electronica
<arp-off> dame un ejemplo
<Luck> y no cuento con los recursos necesarios para implementar un software de facturacion electronica
<linux-genesis> electronica es que hacienda les da un sello digital o firma digital a los contribuyentes, con eso validan sus facturas
<Luck> a decir verdad erp es mucho mejor que algunas aplicaciones de $$ en mexxico
<linux-genesis> antes se hiba a una imprenta, imprimian todas sus facturas y las llenaban a mano o algun software, maquina
<arp-off> em
<arp-off> te referis a una impresora fiscal
<arp-off> ?
<linux-genesis> el de la imprenta es que pedia los permisos de folios de facturacion
<linux-genesis> ahora ya todo lo hace el contribuyente
<arp-off> pero...
<arp-off> por ejemplo aca en argentina
<arp-off> hace añares... que se usa impresion fiscal
<arp-off> (electronica)
<linux-genesis> Luck erp open bravo es muy interesante, yo e instalado open pos para puntos de venta en linux, y todo jala sin problemas, aun no e tenido necesidad del ERP
<linux-genesis> pero si es muy estable
<arp-off> y las empresas que fabrican y hacen matenimiento necesitan habilitacion
<linux-genesis> algo asi es ahora en mexico arp-off
<arp-off> :S
<arp-off> ok
<linux-genesis> pero nadamas algunas empresas pueden trabajar  con la facturacion electronica
<arp-off> son soluciones a medidda digamos
<arp-off> Terminales de Venta
<arp-off> que facturan...
<arp-off> con teclado Touch
<arp-off> o impresoras fiscales
<linux-genesis> http://reactivos-limpieza.onlinewebshop.net/insertar_facturas.php
<linux-genesis> ese lo hice rapido, aun lo estoy terminando
<linux-genesis> pero es para facturacion bidimensional
<linux-genesis> esque un cliente me trai corriendo que ya queria imprimir facturas para meterlas a una empresa
<linux-genesis> pero Luck cual quieres, facturacion bidimensional o electronica
<linux-genesis> porque son dos cosas diferentes
<Luck> U_u
<Luck> electronica
<Luck> una pregunta
<Luck> por motivos de estas cuestiones ?
<linux-genesis> diga
<Luck> decidi cuersar una carrera
<Luck> amm digamos un curso
<Luck> y me gusto bastante :S
<Luck> programacion,  mi pregunta estudiar una carrera de diseño de software ? me enseñaran este tipo de cuestiones
<linux-genesis> mmm eres de mexico dices Luck?
<linux-genesis> pues no se como sea en otros lados, yo soy mexicano del estado de veracruz y oaxaca
<Luck> ajam
<linux-genesis> cuando estudie ing. sistemas computacionales veia todo en general, mi inclinacion fue en el desarrollo web
<linux-genesis> todo depende de ti, cuanto quieras alcanzar, que quieres hacer, cual es tu meta
<linux-genesis> porque en la escuela apenas es el principio
<linux-genesis> cuando un cliente te dice quiero esto, tu solamente le tienes que resolver esa necesidad, sea como sea
<linux-genesis> no te va a preguntar que lenguage, como le hicistes ni nada parecido
<Luck> ajam es verdad linux-genesis
<linux-genesis> te digo porque es lo que me a pasado, mi Especialidad fue segun Programacion
<linux-genesis> cuando llevabamos matematicas, fisica, hasta un poco de leyes y cosas asi
<linux-genesis> programacion vimos de todo un poco y nada
<Luck> U_U
<linux-genesis> los maestros de java trabajan aun en consola,
<dzup2> linux-genesis: openbravo para hacer modulos, es php  model-view-controller (MVC)   tipo?
<linux-genesis> realmente sali pollito de la escuela, cuando puse el negocio
<linux-genesis> es cuando realmente inicio mi aprendizaje
<linux-genesis> openbravo trabaja con Java
<linux-genesis> desarrollo web java
<dzup2> hmm java...no gracias
<linux-genesis> jajajaja
<dzup2> estoy en un proyecto para el gob de jalisco, pero es php model-view-controller (MVC)   ....
<Luck> amm creo que es una capirotada entre java y php
<Luck> jejje
<linux-genesis> a mi me gusta mas PHP+ Mysql + Javascript o Jquery +CSS + XHTML
<linux-genesis> asi son feliz jajaja
<Luck> linux-genesis  cambiando un poco de tema :)
<dzup2> voy a mirar ese openbravo mañana, haber si cambio mi code a eso, pero solo si puedo php, mysql   ...si no no me va interezar
<linux-genesis> pues para trabajar MVC recomiendo utilizar algun framework, los mas potentes son Cake PHP (Latinoamerica), Symfony (Latinoamerica + España), Zend
<linux-genesis> dime Luck
<dzup2> escuchado mucho sobre openbravo pero nunca he hecho un hola mundo heh
<dzup2> de echo ando en cake
<linux-genesis> bien dzup2
<Luck> me gustaria que me dieras tu punto de vista sobre las asignaturas que llevare en el curso sobre desarrollo de software
<linux-genesis> yo estoy sufriendo con symfony, pero me gusta
<linux-genesis> solo que aun tengo algunas limitaciones con POO PHP, pero ahi la llevo
<dzup2> nunca he probado ese, que tal esta?
<linux-genesis> symfony muy bueno la verdad, muy actualizable, info en español, mucha documentacion
<linux-genesis> hace poco salio symfony2
<linux-genesis> yahoo answers esta hecho con symfony
<linux-genesis> www.symfony.es
<linux-genesis> Luck llevaras lo basico
<dzup2> oyes tu que vaz en los 2, cual CAKE osymfony ?
<Luck> mira estas son las asignaturas
<Luck> http://www.abiertayadistancia.sep.gob.mx/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=353&Itemid=79
<linux-genesis> la verdad Cake PHP no lo e utilizado, solo lei documentacion al inicio antes de escoger symfony
<Luck> te agradecere me comentaras si es bueno y recomendable
<linux-genesis> pero Ambos framework prometen mucho
<linux-genesis> checo Luck
<linux-genesis> es licenciatura?
<linux-genesis> El temario pues tiene mucho de lo actual POO (Programacion orientada a objetos)
<Luck> licenciatura en ingieneria en desarrollo de sofware
<linux-genesis> Te recomiendo escoger Ingenieria
<linux-genesis> tiene mas oportunidades, la licenciatura esta quedando fuera
<linux-genesis> todo depende de cuanto quieras aprender, evitar muchas pachangas en las universidades y leerse varios libritos, comparar autores
<Luck> hay una carrera que es ingieneria en telematica segun tengo entendido que es lo mismo
<Luck> no se que opinas tu ?
<linux-genesis> Para empezar, te gusta la programacion?
<Luck> me gusta algo? digamos que tengo curiosidad
<Luck> :)
<linux-genesis> pero crees qe eso es tu pasion
<linux-genesis> a eso te quieres dedicar?
<linux-genesis> recuerda que una profesion es para ejercerla
<linux-genesis> porque una cosa es implementar sistemas, vender equipos de computo, ensamblarlos, instalar redes ether y wifi
<linux-genesis> pero otra muy diferentes desarrollar
<Luck> U_u
<Luck> pues la verdad he hecho muchas cosas de las que mencionas pero desarrollar en si  una aplicacon
<linux-genesis> debes analizar bien eso
<Luck> aplicacio no
<Luck> aunque estoy estudiando python en mis horas libres
<Luck> ya que tengo que trabajar en el negocio :)
<linux-genesis> si quieres desarrollar, pues si te quedaria bien esa carrera
<Luck> y que opinas de telematica ?
<linux-genesis> mmm la verdad no la habia escuchado
<linux-genesis> solo ing. sistemas computacionales, desarrollo de software, inteligencia artificial, etc ...
<Luck> U_u pues segun he leido es algo asi como networking redes computacionales
<Luck> y a la vez algo de programacion
<Luck> en todos modos analizare eso
<Luck> :)
<linux-genesis> todo esta en que te gusta, la pasion que tienes sobre ello
<linux-genesis> como dice un autor, escoge lo que ati se te hace facil de forma natural y que para otra persona le es complicado
<linux-genesis> tiene que agradarte, correr lo geek en tus sangre jajaajajajaj
<Luck> jajajaja  es verdad
<Luck> bueno pues me retiro y checare sobre la facturacion electronica
<Luck> estoy biendo eso :) muchas gracias ok
<linux-genesis> puedes empezar por eso
<linux-genesis> de nada, en java es mas sencillo crear reportes pdf
<linux-genesis> en php tienes que utilizar librerias como FPDF, TCPDF
<Luck> ok :) pues me retiro
<Luck> y suerte con tu negocio
<Luck> segun mis expectativas abra una buena de manda de mercado
<Luck> :)
<Luck> este año entrante :) suerte
<linux-genesis> si , chamba para nuestra area, ya me hice de dos clientes jeje
<Luck> estamos en contacto linux-genesis
<linux-genesis> hasta luego, tambien me voy
<Luck> entrare muy segido por este lugar
<dzup2> hmm http://www.symfony-project.org   se mira bien
<ccambra> buenas noches necesito ayuda como instalar un archivo .tar.gz en ubuntu es el gtk3.1 y no se hacerlo prefiero q sea con un comando q se encargue de desempacar todo por favor ayuda
<bl455> holas q talme copian?
<bl455> hay alguien aqui?
<bl455> necesito ayudaaaa!
<linfo> tengo un problema con el grub de mi laptop
<fosco__> buenos dias
<linfo> tengo problemas con el grub
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<linfo> tengo un problema con el grub
<erAbuelo> linfo: como no me digas mas, no puedo ayudarte
<linfo> mira en el grub de inicio me muestra ubuntu y windows vista selecciono ubuntu normal, seleccion windows aparece una pantalla negra y luego vuelve al grub de inicio
<erAbuelo> antes arrancaba windows ?
<linfo> si
<erAbuelo> que hiciste, antes de que dejara de arrancar ?
<linfo> tenia el ubuntu 9.10 y decidi instalar 10.10 segui los pasos de instalar y listo
<erAbuelo> y seguro que no te cargaste el windows al instalar el nuevo ubuntu ?
<linfo> pero cuando hago un sudo update grub me muestra el de windows
<linfo> no desde ubuntu puedo ver mis dos particiones (c: d: de windows)
<erAbuelo> haz: sudo os-prober
<erAbuelo> sudo update-grub
<erAbuelo> y pastea el contenido de /boot/grub/grub.cfg en pastebin para mirarlo
<linfo> ok
<linfo> esperame un rato lo hago de la coimpu q falla
<erAbuelo> ok
<linfo> erabuelo mira http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/577721/ù
<linfo> vhttp://pastebin.ubuntu.com/577721/
<linfo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/577721/
<linfo> disculpa
<erAbuelo> :)
<erAbuelo> tienes un media center instalado ?
<linfo> si
<erAbuelo> entonces tienes dos windows, uno en sda1 y otro en sda2 no ?
<linfo> el otro windows q sale es de recupero
<erAbuelo> sube el grub.cfg a pastebin
<linfo> como lo hago para ver el grub.cfg
<erAbuelo> sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<linfo> aqui esta http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/577726/
<erAbuelo> puede que de algun problema con el uuid
<linfo> q es eso
<erAbuelo> una forma de identificar particiones
<linfo> y como soluciono
<erAbuelo> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<linfo> puedo usar el disco de instalacion de windows y seleccionar la opcion de reparar
<erAbuelo> y ahi añades esta linea al final ->  GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true
<erAbuelo> luego:  sudo update-grub
<erAbuelo> y vuelve a subir el grub.cfg a pastebin
<linfo> mira esto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/577728/ q salio
<erAbuelo> la primera vez que veo eso xD
<linfo> este es grb.cfg luego de update-grub http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/577730/
<erAbuelo> no hizo ni puto caso xD
<erAbuelo> editalo a mano
<erAbuelo> sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<erAbuelo> y borras estas lineas
<erAbuelo> search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 0e4e-05ce
<erAbuelo> search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 0954-16dc
<erAbuelo> y pruebas a ver si carga el windows
<linfo> para no borrarlo puedo colocarlo solo el #
<erAbuelo> tambien aunque esas lineas solo afectan a la carga de windows
<linfo> bueno pruebo con # y reinicio
<erAbuelo> ok
<linfo> no paso nada (selecciono windows, aparece pantalla negra, luego retorna al grub
<erAbuelo> eso apunta a que te cargaste el mbr de la particion de windows
<linfo> y ahora amigo q hago
<erAbuelo> tendras que repararlo con el cd de windows y luego con un liveCd de ubunut reparar el grub
<linfo> listo reparo el windows
<linfo> y luego con el livecd como reparo el grub
<erAbuelo> si
<vicente> Hola buenos dias a todos
<linfo> como lo hago con el livecd de ubuntu o no seria mejor luego de reparar el windows instalar de nuevo ubuntu
<vicente> Alguien sabe porque no puedo activar los efectos visuales?
<erAbuelo> hola vicente
<erAbuelo> vicente: yo no
<erAbuelo> linfo: eso depende de gustos, reparar el grub es mucho mas rapido, pero instalar es una opcion :)
<vicente> Hola erAbuelo
<vicente> Puede ser por los drivers
<linfo> ok bueno reparo windows e intalo de nuevo, basta conseguir el disco de instalacion de windows, gracias erabuelo luego te cuento como me fue gracias
<fosco___> vicente, estas en ubuntu ahora?
<erAbuelo> linfo: ok
<vicente> Ok
<vicente> Hola fosco que tal
<vicente> fosco sabes el motivo
<fosco___> responde a mi pregunta por favor
<vicente> Si claro
<fosco___> ok, abre un terminal y ejecuta esto: glxinfo | grep -i render
<fosco___> pega el resultado en pastebin.com para que pueda verlo
<vicente> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/577739/
<fosco___> tienes aceleracion por software
<fosco___> en la mayoria de los casos eso no es suficiente para ejecutar compiz
<fosco___> que modelo de gráfica tienes?
<fosco___> si no lo sabes puedes obtenerlo ejecutando lspci | grep -i vga
<vicente> 8400gs nvidia
<fosco___> ok, podemos intentar instalar manualmente el driver
<vicente> el driver instalado es  Device 10c3 (rev a2)
<fosco___> bueno, eso no es un driver
<fosco___> es el identificador de dispositivo
<fosco___> quieres que intentemos instalar el driver?
<vicente> Perdon es lo que pone
<fosco___> puede provocar errores aunque si lo haces bien no es dificil deshacerlos
<vicente> Vale perfecto
<fosco___> ok, abre un terminal y ejecuta esto:
<fosco___> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<fosco___> tardará un rato
<fosco___> ese comando actualiza el sistema (siempre es recomendable) y al acabar instala el controlador de nvidia más nuevo disposnible
<fosco___> cuando acabe avisame
<vicente> Ya esta
<fosco___> ok
<fosco___> ha dado algun error?
<vicente> no istalacion compleya
<fosco_> bien, ahora ejecuta sudo nvidia-xconfig
<fosco_> eso crea la configuración necesaria para el driver de nvidia
<vicente> ya
<fosco_> ok
<fosco_> en principio ya tenemos el driver instalado y configurado
<fosco_> antes de reiniciar te digo como deshacer los cambios por si algo fallase
<fosco_> lo unico que debes hacer para dejar las cosas como estaban es eliminar el archivo de configuracion de las X
<fosco_> en caso de que algo falle y te quedes sin entorno grafico entra en modo texto pulsando Ctrl+Alt+F1
<fosco_> y ejecutas sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fosco_> apuntalo, reinicia y cruza los dedos
<vicente> Perdona para entrar en modo texto ,es en la terminal no?
<fosco_> si, si se te quedase la pantalla en negro o con una resolucion que no te deja ver nada pulsas ctrl+alt+f1 y deberias ver el terminal modo texto
<vicente> Gracias voy a probar
<vicente> Si falla tendria que reistalr ubuntu
<fosco_> no
<fosco_> solo haces lo que te he dicho
<vicente> Vale
<vicente> Voy a ello
<fosco_> como ha ido
<vicente> fosco perfecto
<fosco_> ok, vamos a comprobar
<fosco_> glxinfo | grep -i render
<vicente> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/577747/
<fosco_> perfecto, ya tienes 3D por hardware
<fosco_> vamos a hacer la prueba, pulsa alt+f2
<fosco_> en el cuadro de dialogo que aparece escribe compiz --replace
<fosco_> la pantalla parpadeará unos segundos y ya tendrás efectos
<vicente> Ya funciona
<fosco_> ok, para dejar los efectos siempre puestos ve a sistema - preferencias - apariencia - efectos
<fosco_> y deja marcada la casilla Extra
<vicente> Muchas gracias por ayudar al novato
<vicente> ya lo hice
<vicente> perfecto
<fosco_> de nada
<fosco_> si te gustan los efectos visuales compiz es extremadamente configurable, puedo pasarte un par de links donde se explica como activar/desactivar ciertos efectos
<vicente> Vale gracias
<vicente> Soy muy tonto pare estas cosas
<fosco_> todos pasamos por esa fase
<fosco_> :)
<vicente> Voy a probar algunas cosas y te cuento
<Tarrasquero> buenas
 * alexneb da los buenos dias a tod@s
<cossier> hola alexneb
<cossier> alexneb, Buen dia para ti para mi nublado y con frio
<alexneb> cossier, nas
<cossier> ya he puesto el hold al flashplugin-installer, ultimamanete esta muy inestable y dando por el ojete
<cossier> al menos ami
<cossier> los youtubes se me ven rojos en el portatil  y ahora en el de sobremesa con chrome
<Tarrasquero> cossier: yo tuve un dilema parecido
<Tarrasquero> bueno, yo nisiquiera los veia
<cossier> esto entre ayer y hoy se ven rojillos con doble imagen
<cossier> he puesto un hold al flash
<Tarrasquero> cossier: tienes los drivers de la targeta bien?
<cossier> si claro a tanto el portatil como el sobremesa le ha entrado la gripe roja con el flash
<Tarrasquero> arriva españa
<Tarrasquero> viva españa
<cossier> y me he dado cuenta que con el popup si se ven bien
<cossier> VIVA
<Tarrasquero> es broma ¬¬
<cossier> jajajaja
<Tarrasquero> pero que viva
<Tarrasquero> cossier: usas 64bits?
<cossier> no 32 bits
<Tarrasquero> valla
<Tarrasquero> yo uso 64
<Tarrasquero> entonces no se
<cossier> es el flash ya que si usa "Undefined rendering" se ve cojonudo
<cossier> pero si el flash usa "Software rendering" se rojo cabaret
<Tarrasquero> aha
<cossier> ve *
<Tarrasquero> X¨D
 * Tarrasquero piensa: será una nueva opción?
<cossier> y no me deja cambiar nada en el settings
<cossier> a lo mejor si jajajajajaja
<cossier> ahh y uso Ubuntu 10.10 en el sobremesa y Ubuntu 10.04 en portatil
<cossier> a si es que el flash va como el cu...
<Tarrasquero> valla
<Tarrasquero> es raro de cojones
<cossier> y ayer el flash no paraba de petar todo el rato
<cossier> enviando crash reports a mansalva
<cossier> Interesante link http://www.muylinux.com/2011/03/09/adobe-flash-player-10-3-beta-tambien-para-linux/
<zurdito> buenas
<cossier> encima se me siguen corrompiendo las letras.
<cossier> un boton de muestra http://imagebin.org/141939
<cossier> alguien a oido o visto una solucion para esto??
<zurdito> cossier:
<zurdito> pasate a debian
<zurdito> usa al PAPI
<zurdito> xDD
<cossier> zurdito, no es mala idea quizas lo prueba fijate!!!!!
<zurdito> root@freeBSD:/home/zurdito# uname -a Linux freeBSD 2.6.32-5-686 #1 SMP Wed Jan 12 04:01:41 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux root@freeBSD:/home/zurdito#
<zurdito> claro por que todo lo de ubuntu es una copia a debian
<zurdito> nada mas que debian es mas sofisticado
<zurdito> mas manejable a tus necesidades
<cossier> tengo 20gb libres y alli "se la meto"
<zurdito> ;)
<cossier> la tengo que probar pq quiero ver las difrencias entre ambas
<zurdito> eso si ... tiene todos mis respetos ubuntu , muy buena distribucion reconoce todos los dispositivos del hardware
<cossier> y asi descartar si mi maquina esta desgastada
<cossier> bueno con tal que reconozca la grafica , audio y la printer ya voy bien
<cossier> uyy me tengo ir no vemos!!!
<zurdito> ;)
<vicente> <<fosco,todo perfecto
<vicente> gracias de nuevo
<fosco_> de nada
<vicente> fosco Una prgunta
<fosco_> dime
<vicente> Es normal que en alguna ocasion se me quede colgado completamente el pc
<fosco_> no debería pasar, pero tanto el driver grafico como compiz son más inestables de lo que deberían
<fosco_> te pasa desde que hemos activado los efectos o antes ya te pasaba?
<vicente> no me da opcion ni de cerrar ventanas forzosamente
<vicente> Me pasaba antes
<vicente> A hora de momento no
<fosco_> cuando tengas un cuelgue total de esos en lugar de apagar a la fuerza pulsa las teclas Alt+ImprPant y sin soltarlas escribes REISUB
<fosco_> eso devuelve el control al teclado e intenta hacer un apagado correcto
<vicente> Gracias fosco,eres una maquina
<Guest47908> Hola, podeis ayudarme, tengo que encender el ordenador en modo recuperacion y me dice que tengo problemas con la tarjeta gráfica que es una Nvidea tengo instalado ubuntu 10.04 gracias
<erUSUL> Guest47908: escoje el modo recuperacion del menu de grub
<fosco_> Guest47908, entra en modo recuperacion, eliges la ultima opcion q creo dice modo texto administrador o algo asi
<Guest47908> y tengo que hacer algo mas?
<fosco_> depende de cual sea el problema
<Guest47908> voy a probar a ver que dice gracias
<biker> que onda
<biker> alguien sabe cómo hacer de la compu un ruteador?
<biker> ruteador/modem
 * alexneb hasta luego
<erUSUL> !ics
<kubot> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<biker> erUSUL, gracias :P
<riveryk> Buenos dias.... necesito saber como instalo win 7 en mi virtual box si lo tengo como una imagen
<fosco_> riveryk, defines una nueva unidad de CD/DVD y la enlazas al archivo .iso
<riveryk> no me da esa opcion o en que lugar lo encuentro?
<fosco_> en almacenamiento
<riveryk> la imagen que tengo es una .nrg  no me la reconoce el virtualbox
<fosco_> creo que solo sirven imagenes .iso
<fosco_> puedes cambiarle el formato con acetoneiso o alguna utilidad así
<caliari> hola gentes
<caliari> disculpen, tengo un problema al cual no encuentro solución
<caliari> quisa alguien ya conoce la respuesta
<caliari> mi Cpu esta todo el tiempo al 100%
<fosco_> caliari, ejecuta top
<caliari> sin estar haciendo ningún proceso
<fosco_> y mira que aplicacion es la que está consumiendo tanta cpu
<caliari> ninguna
<caliari> ya lo mire
<fosco_> si ninguna la usa no puede estar al 100%
<caliari> ahi te paso la captura
<caliari> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=9758
<caliari> no entiendo que susede
<caliari> hace varias semanas que esta así
<caliari> sucede*
<fosco_> asegurate de que no has ordenado los porcesos en orden invertido
<fosco_> y los que usan más están al final
<caliari> ya lo hice
<caliari> estan todos en 0
<caliari> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=9759
<fosco_> entonces debe ser que no es un proceso tuyo, será de root o del sistema
<fosco_> en el menu ver pon que te los enseñe todos
<caliari> ahh gracias
<caliari> si
<caliari> dice que se esta ejecutando blender
<fosco_> ahi lo tienes
<caliari> no sabia que me estaba ocultando cosas
<caliari> xq se ejecuta solo blender?
<caliari> no tiene mucha logica
<fosco_> si se ejecuta es que de alguna manera tu se lo has pedido
<caliari> pero recien enciendo el equipo
<caliari> como hago para ver los procesos del inicio?
<caliari> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=9761
<caliari> gracias fosco_
<fosco_> caliari, para ver los procesos al inicio tienes varias maneras, yo uso el programa bum
<caliari> fosco_ : no pude solucionar el problema
<caliari> finalice el proceso
<caliari> pero al segundo se activo nuevamente
<fosco_> será algun tipo de servicio, blender lo usas?
<caliari> si, pero no lo estoy usando ahora
<fosco_> mira en su documentacion, quizá tiene algun modulo para renderizar en segundo plano o algo asi
<fosco_> mira como se desactiva eso
<caliari> pero no estoy renderizando nada.. que yo sepa
<fosco_> algo está haciendo, eso seguro
<caliari> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=9761
<caliari> durmiendo supuestamente...
<fosco_> si bueno, tambien dice que Xorg está durmiendo
<fosco_> y evidentemente está despierto :)
<caliari> :D
<fosco_> bueno, me marcho, mirate esas dos cosas que te he dicho, los procesos de arranque y la doc del blender
<fosco_> seguro que con eso lo arreglas
<caliari> gracias
<riveryk> MI computador no reconoce el alcohol ni el daemon tools... que otra unidad virtual puedo usar para instalar imagenes .... windows 7
<Felix46r> Buenas
<Sapote> hola gente
<muchosoft> hola, alguien me puede ayudar a instalar los drivers privativos de nvidia en debian squeeze?
<muchosoft> toc toc...! alguien me contesta?
<mauricio> muchosoft aptitude install nvidia
<muchosoft> E: No se pudo abrir el fichero de bloqueo «/var/lib/dpkg/lock» - open (13: Permiso denegado)
<muchosoft> E: No se encontró un archivo de réplica «/var/lib/dpkg/»
<muchosoft> aps... me falto hacerlo como root :p
<mauricio> :/
<mauricio> muchosoft: es nvidia-current si tienes 5200 hacia arriba
<muchosoft> 8500 gt
<mauricio> entonces si
<mauricio> nvidia-current
<Sapote> muchosoft: tambien esta el canal #debian-es
<muchosoft> Sapote, si, pero nadie responde ahi... u.u
<Sapote> ese es otro tema
<riveryk> como puedo acelerar la velocidad de internet en mi ubuntu 10.04
<mauricio> riveryk eso depende de tu operador
<Sapote> riveryk: la velocidad de internet no se acelera, todo depende de su proveedor
<Sapote> riveryk: puede si iniciar multiples descargas desde multiples sitios
<riveryk> sip lo que pasa es que estoy actualizando a 10.10 y ps quiciera saber si en el pc se puede hacer algo para acleerar esta actualizacion.... es que me dice que se demora 19 horas
<mauricio> riveryk como dije antes, depende de tu operador, yo ayer bajaba a 400kbps y hoydia no pasa los 60
<riveryk> mmmm entiendo... bueno ps sera esperar...
<riveryk> gracias
<muchosoft> como se llama la aplicación que te baja/instala los drivers de video automaticamente?
<mauricio> eso es en ubuntu
<Sapote> riveryk: cambie de mirrors en apt
<mauricio> riveryk: para instalar ubuntu recomiendo hacerlo desde la sesion live y no directamente del instalador
<txomon> buenas
<mauricio> 0/
<txomon> alguien sabe como hacer que un usuario pueda crear un grupo si ser sudoer?
<lcn> creeria que no podes
<txomon> se me ocurre usar un bit s
<txomon> pero puuf
<txomon> me da reparo
<Sapote> txomon: root puede crear grupos
<muchosoft> alguien me ayuda a instalar los drivers de mi nvidia 8500 gt en debian squeeze?
<txomon> sin ser root
<txomon> estoy creandome un programa para administrar repositorios subversion
<lcn> muchosoft: no probaste con los pasos de la wiki?
<txomon> no quiero ser sudoer
<lcn> muchosoft: o ya probaste y obtuviste algun error?
<erUSUL> muchosoft: /join #debian.es
<erUSUL> muchosoft: /join #debian-es
<erUSUL> perdon
<txomon> bueno,... marcho. He hayado una manera, y es usando el bit s
<txomon> lo hago como root,
<txomon> y añado el usuario a un grupo para ello... a ver si funciona
<txomon> agur!
<erUSUL> ¬.¬
<albert_> una pregunta por curiosidad, si tubiera la version 4.10 por ejemplo, no podria actualizar verdad?
<albert_> es decir, los repositorios no me funcionarian, o si?
<Genelyk> no
<Genelyk>  ya no funcionan
<Genelyk>  salvo q quieras saltar de version en version
<jcaraguay> Hola como esta na todos
<jcaraguay> necesito instalar ubunru
<jcaraguay> en una pc
<jcaraguay> pero desde mi portatil
<jcaraguay> a través de un cable de red
<jcaraguay> como pueod hacer alguien que me pueda ayudar
<Sapote> puede expresarlo mejor? que sistema operativo tiene en la maquina a instalar, tiene lectora de cd, tiene pen drive? no tiene acceso a internet?
<chiche> güenas tardes
<jcaraguay> en la maquina q quiero instalar ubuntu solo tiene la entrada a red
<jcaraguay> la unidad de cd no tiens
<jcaraguay> solo me queda la opción de instlar ubuntu en esa maquina a traves de un cable de red
<Sapote> jcaraguay: tiene windows en la maquina a instalar?
<jcaraguay> si
<jcaraguay> tienes xp
<Sapote> jcaraguay: puede bajar wubi, es un executable y desde alli iniciar una instalacion de tipo red
<chiche> alguien podria recomendarme alguna pagina o libro para aprehender reparacion/mantenimiento de ubuntu?
<jcaraguay> mmmm
<Sapote> chiche: se aprende usandolo, uso linux hace mucho tiempo y reparacion solo tuve que hacer cuando los discos rigidos morian de dar tantas vueltas
<jcaraguay> tienen algun manual..
<Sapote> guia ubuntu
<jcaraguay> sobre como es la intalancion con el wubi
<Sapote> jcaraguay: siguiente siguiente siguiente
<jcaraguay> jejejeje
<Sapote> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/windows-installer
<Sapote> start download
<Sapote> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wubi
<Sapote> sabe ingles?
<jcaraguay> mm un poco
<Sapote> de todas formas las imagenes ayudan mucho
<jcaraguay> mm la verdad.
<jcaraguay> quiero instalar desde mi portátil a otra pc mi ubuntu a traves de un cable de red,.
<jcaraguay> en mi portatil tengo el ubuntu
<jcaraguay> y en la pc q quiero instlar tiene windos xp
<jcaraguay> estas no tienen acceso a internet
<Sapote> jcaraguay: sin internet deberia utilizar una herramienta que se llama apt-cache o hacer un mirror de un repositorio con debmirror
<Sapote> lo ultimo le llevara muchos GB de su HD
<jcaraguay> mmmm
<jcaraguay> y com ohago eso..
<Sapote> si sabe que hacer, puede reducir el tamaño en 2GB
<jcaraguay> la verdad q soy nuevo en eso
<jcaraguay> y necesito hacerlo
<Sapote> pero debe conocer exactamente que paquetes necesita
<Sapote> si es nuevo, le recomiendo que consiga un lector de cd, se lo ponga en la maquina y con un livecd lo instala
<Sapote> http://b2dbuntu.wordpress.com/2007/07/07/wubi-la-forma-mas-facil-de-instalar-ubuntu-desde-windows/
<Sapote> la otra opcion que podria ser es la siguiente
<Sapote> poner en la notebook el CD de ubuntu, compartirlo con SMB, desde windows montarlo como una unidad y ejecutar
<jcaraguay> mm y ocm ohago es ode xompartirlo con SMB
<Sapote> he puesto en google wubi instalar ubuntu y salen miles de paginas con todo detallado
<Sapote> que sistema operativo tiene en la notebook?
<Sapote> jcaraguay: lo que hace wubi es crear un gran archivo, dentro del archivo metera linux
<Sapote> como usuario de windows solo vera ese archivo en un formato extraño
<Sapote> pero linux lo intepretara como si fuera su particion raiz
<Sapote> asi podra ejecutar linux tranquilamente
<jcaraguay> en la notebook tiene ubuntu
<guampa> alguno ha usado http://multicd.tuxfamily.org ? estoy tratando de bootear el multicd.iso desde usb y algunos OSes no encuentran su sistema de archivos
<guampa> (INSERT y mint)
<omikron4> guampa yo use multiboot igual te gusta mas.. si lo que quieres es hacer un arranque multiple desde usb
<guampa> omikron4: pudiste arrancar mint o algun otro ubuntu/debian desde usb?
<omikron4> si
<omikron4> le meti, backtrack mint y lucid guampa
<omikron4> y todos funcionaban
<guampa> si backtrack me funciona
<guampa> le puse casi todo lo que lista multicd.sh, lastima que INSERT y mint serian de los mas importantes, el resto anda (como 25 mas)
<omikron4> pa que veas... backtrack es derivado ahoa de ubuntu
<guampa> por ahi es algun problema con mas de un derivado en el mismo fs
<guampa> cuando arranco el .iso original en virtualbox anda todo
<omikron4> lo que pasa que yo gaste multiboot no multicd
<guampa> multiboot
<guampa> lo voy a buscar
<omikron4> que creo que no son lo mismo
<guampa> gracias
<caliari> hola gentes
<HJRS> http://goo.gl/xqjvT
<omikron4> guampa http://www.gnulinux.webatu.com/?p=184
<caliari> alguien seria tan amable de decirme como solucionar esto:
<caliari> error while loading shared libraries: libgettextlib-0.17.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<guampa> ahh ahi esta buenisimo
<guampa> gracias man
<caliari> no se que me esta pidiendo...
<omikron4> te pide ese archivo libgettextlib-0.17.so
<guampa> tenes que instalar esa libreria
<guampa> apt-get install gettext gettext-base
<caliari> pero no figura como tal
<guampa> raro que no la tengas
<caliari> ahhh
<caliari> gracias
<caliari> ahi me fijo si funciona
<fer12> hola hay alguna forma de hacer funcionar el boton de escanear de las multifunciones hp?
<caliari> no funciono che
<caliari> yo tengo un post hecho con la multifuncion epson.. no se si sera lo mismo
<caliari> ahi te lo paso feri2
<omikron4> caliari: sudo apt-get install gettext gettext-base
<m4v> caliari: que quieres hacer en realidad? que estas tratando de compilar?
<fer12> ok
<caliari> gettext ya está en su versión más reciente.
<caliari> gettext-base ya está en su versión más reciente.
<caliari> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 0 no actualizados.
<erUSUL> caliari: como instalaste el programa que da error?
<omikron4> fer12: a mi me va todo en la hp multifuncion
<caliari> blender 2.5
<caliari> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/3204453/instala-multifuncion-Epson-en-linux-ubuntu-9_04-64bit-u-otro.html
<caliari> es una versión distinta
<erUSUL> caliari: será blender 32 bits en una instalacion de 64 bits?
<caliari> la de renderfarmfi
<m4v> blender está en los repositorios, te recomiendo que uses ese
<caliari> no es malisimo el 2.49
<omikron4> m4v: la de los repos es la 2.49
<caliari> aparte ya me acostumbre al 2.5
<fer12> ok lo veo
<caliari> la cuestion es que me descargue esta versión y supuestamente deberia andar sin necesidad de hacer nada
<fer12> con eso me va a funcionar el boton escanear?
<caliari> pero no arranca
<erUSUL> caliari: comprueba lo que te digo
<guampa> caliari: es posible que este tratando de encontrar una version distinta a la que tenes
<caliari> no se fer12 con la epson me funciono.. no se si estaran las Hp
<guampa> en maverick yo tengo gettext 0.18
<fer12> mmm no, no estan
<guampa> podes tratar de zafar haciendo un symlink al gettext que tenes con el nombre que el blender 2.5 quiere encontrar
<caliari> no se hacer eso... en realidad no lo quiero compilar.. solo quiero ejecutarlo
<guampa> da igual
<guampa> seria, dejame ver donde esta
<caliari> crei que ./ era ejecutar...
<caliari> esta versión es la quiero...
<caliari> http://www.renderfarm.fi/blender
<caliari> erUSUL: estoy seguro haber descargado el 32 bits (igual que mi ubuntu)
<erUSUL> caliari: entonces prueba lo que dice guampa
<guampa> caliari: para hacer el symlink
<guampa> ln -siv /usr/lib/libgettextlib-0.18.1.so libgettextlib-0.17.so
<guampa> o mejor
<caliari> esto estaba tratando de hacer..
<caliari> caliari@caliari-System-Product-Name:~/blender-2.55-r32965-renderfarmfi-i686-pc-linux-gnu$ ./blender
<guampa> (porque no se si tenes la misma version)
<caliari> esta bien o no?
<erUSUL> caliari: está bien si
<guampa> ln -siv /usr/liblibgettextlib.so libgettextlib-0.17.so
<caliari> sin sudo?
<erUSUL> sin sudo
<guampa> con sudo
<erUSUL> oops sorry
<guampa> no es posible para no root escribir en /usr/lib no?
<caliari> Demasiados niveles de enlaces simbólicos
<omikron4> caliari: no se porque tienes problemas.. yo lo acabo de bajar y no hace falta compilar... ya va todo incluido
<caliari> pero no me lo abre
<omikron4> y es la version 2.56 que esta en bbeta
<guampa> caliari: escribi sudo -s
<caliari> en realidad quiero saber la razón
<guampa> y despues cd /usr/lib
<caliari> x eso intento desde la terminal
<guampa> cuando estes en /usr/lib hace "ls -l *gettext*
<omikron4> caliari: no me leiste o hay lag?
<guampa> sin las comillas, perdon
<caliari> si te lei omikron4
<caliari> te conteste a vos
<omikron4> pues asi mira
<guampa> luego del ls, fijate adonde apunta el symlink libgettextlib.so
<omikron4> cd blender-2.56a-beta-linux-glibc27-i686
<omikron4> ./blender
<omikron4> y asi funciona
<guampa> y ahi mismo pones ln -siv <destino del otro symlink> libgettextlib-0.17.so
<guampa> es posible que quieras hacer el mismo procedimiento con libgettextsrc.so
<caliari> hice eso omikron4 pero me salta el error que les estoy diciendo
<guampa> el error de demasiados niveles es porque estaba tratando de hacer un symlink a un symlink
<caliari> http://www.pasteall.org/19773
<guampa> perfecto entonces podes usar el primer comando que te pase
<guampa> tenes la misma version
<caliari> me podrias repetir el comando porfa
<caliari> ln -siv /usr/liblibgettextlib.so libgettextlib-0.17.so
<caliari> ese¿?
<caliari> o este:
<caliari> ln -siv /usr/lib/libgettextlib-0.18.1.so libgettextlib-0.17.so
<guampa> ln -siv /usr/lib/libgettextlib-0.18.1.so libgettextlib-0.17.so
<guampa> hace lo mismo con libgettextsrc-0.18.1.so, seria "ln -siv /usr/lib/libgettextsrc-0.18.1.so libgettextsrc-0.17.so"
<caliari> error while loading shared libraries: libgettextlib-0.17.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<caliari> solo me genero un enlace roto
<caliari> (en la carpeta que esta el blender)=
<guampa> entonces corre esos comandos desde /usr/lib
<caliari> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=9767
<guampa> y sacale la parte absoluta
<guampa> ln -siv libgettextlib-0.18.1.so libgettextlib-0.17.so
<caliari> :S
<caliari> sigue sin darme bola...
<caliari> creo que me voy a tener que descargar la versión de windows
<guampa> pasame de nuevo x paste "ls -l /usr/lib/*gettext*" por favor
<caliari> http://www.pasteall.org/19774
<caliari> tiene algo nuevo?
<guampa> no, esta bien
<guampa> como ultimo podes probar ldconfig -v | grep gettext
<caliari> cual es el comando?
<guampa> sudo -s
<guampa> y despues
<guampa> ldconfig -v | grep gettext
<caliari> lo peor es que la otra versión de blender funciona perfecto
<caliari> no entiendo xq esta no...
<guampa> si despues de eso no te anda entonces no sirve esta solucion
<caliari> dice que si cierro el terminal mato el proceso...
<caliari> lo cierro igual?
<guampa> si no queres que te salga ese mensaje apreta ctrl+D
<caliari> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=9769
<guampa> btw, que buen pastebin
<guampa> si esta bien
<guampa> pero no te toma el symlink que hiciste
<caliari> xq puede ser eso?
<guampa> algun error en como corriste los comandos
<guampa> serian en este orde
<guampa> 1) sudo -s , 2) cd /usr/lib, 3)  ln -siv libgettextlib-0.18.1.so libgettextlib-0.17.so
<guampa> luego ctrl-D para cerrar la sesion de sudo
<caliari> http://www.pasteall.org/19775
<caliari> lo hago todo bien
<guampa> ah perfecto
<caliari> y sigue sin correr esa pinche versión
<guampa> fijate que el error ahora lo tira por otra libreria
<guampa> vas a tener que repetir esos tres pasos para todas las libs con las que joda
<caliari> ah posta
<caliari> osea
<caliari> como seguiria?
<guampa> cuatro pasos
<caliari> xq si reemplazo la libgettextlib-0.17.so por esta libavutil.so.49 va a volver al primer error
<guampa> 1) ldconfig -v | grep "cadena que identifique la libreria"
<guampa> nono son libs distintas
<guampa> ya la otra esta solucionada
<guampa> tenes un problema de version con esta otra ahora
<caliari> entonces sudo -s
<caliari> ...
<guampa> si
<caliari>  cd /usr/lib
<guampa> observa que lo mismo se repite en los dos casos y lo mismo va a ser para todos los casos
<caliari> ln -siv libgettextlib-0.18.1.so libavutil.so.49
<guampa> ldconfig -v | grep "cadena que identifique la libreria"
<guampa> lee lo que te estoy poniendo
<guampa> la cadena la podes sacar siempre de la misma forma
<caliari> pero no entiendo que es ldconfig -v | grep "cadena que identifique la libreria"
<guampa> la "cadena que identique la libreria" la sacas asi
<guampa> lib+cadena+.so
<guampa> en el caso de  libavutil.so.49 seria "avutil"
<guampa> en el caso anterior seria "gettextlib"
<caliari> ahhh
<caliari> gracias
<guampa> x nada :)
<caliari> http://www.pasteall.org/19776
<guampa> bueno entonces ahi ya sabes adonde apuntar el symlink
<guampa> ln -siv libavutil.so.50.15.1 libavutil-TUVERSION.so
<caliari> te juro que solo estoy copiando lo que me decis.. no entiendo nada de lo que estoy haciendo...
<caliari> me siento mi novia...
<guampa> en lo que te dije ya podes observar como aplicarlo a cualquier libreria
<guampa> no es tan complicado tenes que seguir un orden de los pasos y listo
<guampa> primero entra a /usr/lib como root
<guampa> despues ldconfig -v | grep "nombre_lib"
<guampa> en la parte de la derecha de la flechita busca el nombre mas largo
<guampa> y corres  ln -siv esenombremaslargo libNOMBRE_LIB-TUVERSION.so
<guampa> directamente en vez de libNOMBRE_LIB-TUVERSION.so escribi el nombre que le da error al blender
<guampa> ./blender: error while loading shared libraries: libavutil.so.49: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<guampa> seria  ln -siv libavutil.so.50.15.1  libavutil.so.49
<caliari> http://www.pasteall.org/19777
<guampa> fijate que le erraste en el nombre en el comando ln
<guampa> pusiste "ibavutil"
<caliari> http://www.pasteall.org/19778
<caliari> ahora el error es otro
<guampa> ahi cagaste, porque en el caso de esta libreria el blender hace un chequeo propio
<caliari> uhhh
<guampa> salvo que te metas a joder con el codigo o instales realmente la otra version no podes
<caliari> es que es esa versión la que usa la renderfarmfi
<caliari> pero no te hagas drama guampa
<caliari> muchisimas gracias
<caliari> sigo usando la 2.56 no mas...
<guampa> por nada caliari, que va cer
<caliari> los cambios que hice no joderan para otras cosas no?
<guampa> es improbable, pero podes borrar los enlaces que hiciste
<caliari> haciendo todo de vuelta a la inversa
<guampa> rm -v /usr/lib/{libavutil.so.49,libgettextlib-0.17.so}
<guampa> con sudo
<caliari> la "}" tambien?
<guampa> si
<guampa> {}
<caliari> lesto
<caliari> muchisimas gracias
<guampa> no problem
<vio> hola
<felix91> hola
<muchosoft> hola, alguien me recomienda algun reproductor de música que sea como el aimp2?
<fosco_> muchosoft, no se como es el aimp2, que le hace especial?
<muchosoft> es liviano... como el viejo winamp
<fosco_> audacious
<muchosoft> y es para música no mas
<maestrolinux> buenas
<Pablito> una pregunta alguien sabe como tengo que ahcerlo apra grabar un juego de xbox360
<Pablito> en un dvd
<Pablito> o meterlo en un pendrive
<Pablito> ya que esta en iso y pesan 7 gb y algo
<Thekernel> Pablito:
<Pablito> dime
<Thekernel> nos meterán un bah por hablar de  eso en este canal
<Pablito> ahhh
<Pablito> disculpen
<Thekernel> pero tienes que grabarlo en un dvd de doble capa
<Pablito> no sabia
<Pablito> oka gracias por la info
<Thekernel> en win con el imagburn se graban
<Pablito> y por linux?
<Thekernel> yo es que solo lo eh grabado en win y mac en linux no  de momento
<Thekernel> para linux no eh mirado la verdad
<Thekernel> pero seguro que en google en cuenteas algo
<Pablito> oky graxias
<Thekernel> dna
<jhonny> necesito ayuda, quien me puede ayudar a intalar mi camara
<elshaka> jhonny, alo?
<jhonny> mi pc es una acer aspire one
<jhonny> hola elshaka
<jhonny> como estas mi hermanito
<elshaka> a ver, quien quita y hasta te ayudo a resolver eso xD
<elshaka> jhonny, que modelo exactamente?
<jhonny> acer aspireone
<elshaka> ¬¬
<elshaka> cual de todas? xD
<jhonny> la mas pequena
<elshaka> ...
<elshaka> ok, nuevo enfoque
<elshaka> abre un terminal
<elshaka> sabe de lo que te hablo no? :P
<jhonny> ok
<elshaka> ya?
<jhonny> si
<jhonny> ya lo abri
<elshaka> bueno vas a correr el siguiente comando:
<elshaka> lsusb
<jhonny> eso me salio
<elshaka> y vas a copiar todo lo que te dice ese comando, pero no vas a pegar todo el texto aquí, usa esta web para hacerlo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<jhonny> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<jhonny> Bus 004 Device 004: ID 064e:d101 Suyin Corp. Acer CrystalEye Webcam
<jhonny> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<jhonny> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<jhonny> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<jhonny> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<elshaka> y me envias el link
<elshaka> NOOOOOOOOO
<elshaka> ¬¬
<elshaka> jhonny, o eres novato con esto del irc cierto?
<mimecar> jhonny: ponlo en pastebin
<elshaka> mimecar, ya el mal esta hecho, ya vi la linea que me es util XD
<mimecar> solo hay que leer el topic
<elshaka> jhonny, pero para futuras referencias, aprende a usar pastebin para estas cosas de copiar textos de varias lineas
<elshaka> jhonny, ok?
<elshaka> mimecar, seh seh, al igual que los letreros de "no estacione aquí" pero la gente lo sigue haciendo
<jhonny> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/577958/
<elshaka> jhonny, gracias :)
<maestrolinux> jajaj
<mimecar> si el letrero te dice que no cruces la vía y te atropella el tren...
<elshaka> mimecar, en ese caso, al menos esa persona no volvera a cruzar la via ;)
<elshaka> jhonny, ok, primero que nada y antes de ponerme a sonar inteligente y sabio. Ya confirmaste que tu camara web no sirve en ubuntu?
<jhonny> elshaka, gracias a ti mi hermano
<jhonny> si
<elshaka> que programa usaste?
<jhonny> ububtu 10.10
<mimecar> y que programa concreto
<elshaka> que programa _para webcam_ usaste en ubuntu?
<jhonny> emesene
<jhonny> ese es
<jhonny> ese use
<elshaka> mmm, alguien que este leyendo esto. Lo que sea que usa emesene para mostar la webcam es de confiar para diagnosticar que esta haya sido correctamente instalada en linux?
<VADER> hola gente
<elshaka> bueno si nadie responde, jhonny te voy a pedir que instales un mejor programa para estar asquerosamente seguros de que la falla es de ubuntu y la webcam
<elshaka> va?
<elshaka> el programa que te sugiero que instales se llama cheese
<elshaka> lo puedes buscar en el centro de software
<file_not_found> hola, instale la nueva versión de urban terror
<elshaka> jhonny, ?
<mimecar> elshaka: ¿no es más sencillo ver si la webcam de ese netbook "teoricamente" está soportada?
<jhonny> no se, porque en window funcionaba bien
<file_not_found> y es como si tuviera la anterior
<mimecar> jhonny: cual es tu modelo de netbook (el código)
<jhonny> no lo se
<mimecar> buscalo
<jhonny> como busco eso
<mimecar> dale la vuelta al ordenador
<jhonny> ok
<file_not_found> algien tiwne el urban terror
<elshaka> mimecar, pues si
<file_not_found> 4.1.1
<jhonny> zg5
<elshaka> me fui por un rato, fallas técnicas xD
<jhonny> ok
<mimecar> file_not_found: si lo has instalado de los repositorios estará en los menús
<elshaka> mimecar, lo estas ayudando? :$
<mimecar> si lo has puesto desde otro sitio no lo se
<jhonny> elshaka. esta bien
<jhonny> dime ahora
<file_not_found> no, baje el zip
<mimecar> jhonny: ¿ya sabes el modelo?
<file_not_found> de 1gb
<jhonny> es: zg5
<mimecar> tendras el juego donde descomprimas el zip
<mimecar> jhonny: ahora en google => ubuntu zg5 webcam
<mimecar> el resultado que parezca una solución lo pones en el canal
<jhonny> elshaka. ok
<mimecar> y te guiamos por los pasos
<jhonny> dice descargar driver gratis
<file_not_found> sigue ejecutando la vieja versión
<jhonny> ok
<mimecar> jhonny: eso a ti no te sirve
<mimecar> pon la cadena de texto que te he puesto
<jhonny> Resultados de la búsqueda
<jhonny>    1.
<jhonny>       acer zg5 webcam ubuntu 10 04 | Descargar drivers gratis @ PCDrivers.es
<jhonny> Acer CrystalEye Webcam Driver — Descargar driver @ PCD
<jhonny> rivers.es
<mimecar> ponlo en pastbein
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> jhonny: si tienes que poner más de 3 o 4 líneas usa pastebin
<maestrolinux> jhonny: que modelo es la aspire
 * elshaka espera por el comentario gracioso de johnny
<elshaka> maestrolinux, la webcam segun lsusb es esta: Suyin Corp. Acer CrystalEye Webcam
<elshaka> maestrolinux, no alcancé a decirle que corriera un lsusb -v, a ver si hay algun módulo ya corriendo con la webcam
<jose13> necesito ayuda con un programa en C
<jose13> alguien que maneje?
<maestrolinux> como testio que la camara no anda?¿?¿?¿
<elshaka> jose13, http://goo.gl/hgfv1
<elshaka> maestrolinux, dijo que no le funcionaba con emesene
<maestrolinux> esa cam a partir de ubuntu 9.10 beta anda sola
<elshaka> no se que tan fiable sea concluir que no sirve basado en esa app
<maestrolinux> bueee que prueve con cheese
<elshaka> eso le dije pero luego mimecar empezo a joder la pista
<elshaka> :O eso lo dije o lo pensé?
<elshaka> jhonny, instala cheese como te habia dicho para estar seguros antes de ponerse a inventar cualquier otra cosa
<maestrolinux> faltaria un lsmod en paste bin a ver que carga
<elshaka> maestrolinux, con lsusb -v, se pueden ver los mods cargados por cada hardware
<elshaka> es mas preciso en mi opinión
<maestrolinux> mm me quedo con el lsmod
<elshaka> bueno si sabes lo que buscas en la lista, supongo que vas igual
<elshaka> lsusb -v es muy muy verbosé xD, pero no de una vez concluyes si el kernel cargó un módulo para un hardware usb en particular
<jhonny> ok
<maestrolinux> tiene que cargar el uvc
<elshaka> *elimina ese no despues del 'pero'*
<elshaka> jhonny, ?
<jhonny> elshaka, ya se esta instalando
<elshaka> oka
<jhonny> elshaka, ok ya se instalo
<elshaka> probad hijo mio
<jhonny> ok
<jhonny> elshaka, no se ve nada, esta en negro
<elshaka> *grillos*
<jhonny> jjejeje
<jhonny> no se ve nada
<jhonny> elshaka, esta abierto pero la pantalla en negro
<elshaka> jhonny, no muestra ningun mensaje tipo "No se encontró ningun dispositivo" cierto?
<elshaka> por qué será que sospecho que hay algo obstruyendo el lente de la webcam XD
<maestrolinux> esa cam solo trabaja a 15fps
<elshaka> *the more you know*
<maestrolinux> jhonny: pone es pastebin
<maestrolinux> el comando lsmod
<maestrolinux> proba con este comando : mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:device=/dev/video0:fps=30
<maestrolinux> si no tenes el mplayer instalado )) apt-get install mplayer
<jhonny> èlshaka, ahora regrese
<jhonny> estaba haciendo algo de emergencia
<jhonny> dime
<jhonny> elshaka, a donde pongo el pastebin
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<jhonny> ok
<elshaka> :D
<jhonny> ayudame
<jhonny> entre a paste.ubuntu.com
<jhonny> pero no se que hacer
<cossier> jhonny, tienes que copiar y pegar y luego pulsas paste y nos das el link
<jhonny> que copio ?
<mimecar> lo que querias poner en pastebin
<cossier> cualquier texto donde salga un error por ejemplo
<cossier> bueno jhonny y que problema tienes
<jhonny> mi  camara no se ve
<jhonny> por que yo usaba window
<jhonny> y me pase a linux hace aprosimadamente 6 meses pero nunca use la cam
<jhonny> pero ahora la necesito
<mimecar> jhonny: el fabricante da el driver para windows
<mimecar> por eso cuesta más hacerla funcionar en linux
<jhonny> pero que yo uso linux
<mimecar> lo se
<mimecar> ¿la webcam te funciona con cheese?
<jhonny> no
<jhonny> lo provbe y nada
<jhonny> se ve negro
<mimecar> no da ningún error?
<jhonny> no
<jhonny> tira la foto
<mimecar> pon de nuevo el modelo de tu netbook
<jhonny> perono se ve nada
<mimecar> lo he perdido al reiniciar
<jhonny> zg5
<jhonny> ese es
<mimecar> que marca es?
<jhonny> acer
<jhonny> es una mini-mini laptop
<jhonny> acer aspire one
<mimecar> ¿tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones del sistema verdad?
<jhonny> si
<mimecar> parece que en versiones anteriores a la 10.04 si funcionaba
<mimecar> hay un reporte de fallo
<cossier> jhonny, pon la salida de este comando.: lsmod | grep video y ponlo en paste.ubuntu.com
<jhonny> ok
<mimecar> es raro => https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne/AOA150
<mimecar> según eso la webcam funciona directamente
<mimecar> probado en ubuntu 10.04
<jhonny> yo tengo ubuntu 10.10
<jhonny> ayuda please
<mimecar> jhonny: ¿has comprobado que el brillo esté bien?
<mimecar> por la red parece que la webcam funciona de serie
<cossier> jhonny, si no se quechip es no se que buscar
<mimecar> y si no te ha dado error al abrir cheese, la ha reconocido
<mimecar> jhonny: lo has comprobado?
<cossier> jhonny, abre cheese y en preferencias mira si te la ha detectado
<fzeta> nas máquinas
<cossier> a alguien se le ven los youtubes en rojo , los que usen Flash 10.2
<jhonny> ok
<dabor> cossier, ayer algunos los veia en rosado usando html5
<jhonny> si, me reconoce
<mimecar> jhonny: ¿el nivel de brillo está bien?
<fosco_> Shockwave Flash 10.2 r152 <- y veo youtube bien, firefox4
<jhonny> si
<jhonny> esta todo nolmar
<jhonny> o en cuanto tengo que ponerlo
<cossier> jhonny, no estaras a oscuras??
<mimecar> sube el brillo al máximo
<mimecar> si el sistema reconoce la cámara, alguno de los controles está mal
<jhonny> bueno
<cossier> dabor, o sea sin usar el Flash !!
<jhonny> la resolucion en cuanto tengo que ponerla
<mimecar> jhonny: haz pruebas
<cossier> dabor, es que a mi me sucede en 2 ordenadores distintos tanto google-chrome como firefox
<jhonny> minecar, se ve negra
<mimecar> en estos momentos no se me ocurre nada
<jhonny> ella toma la foto pero se ve negro todo
<mimecar> ¿puedes hacer "fotos" y se ven bien?
<arp-off> Alguien uso Garmin?
<dabor> cossier, ahora estoy probando y no pasa
<cossier> dabor, el laptop usa una grafica intel y el sobremesa una ATI Saphire HD 3650 AGP
<cossier> dabor, lo puedo ver bien si lanzo el popup y me fije que usa la renderizacion desconocida
<cossier> dabor, tambien se lo comente a fosco_ solo me falla cuando indica "Software rendering"
<cossier> No entiendo naaahhh!!!!
<dabor> cossier, laptop con ati, no te puedo decir más porque no hice ninguna prueba.
<cossier> dabor, no el laptop usa una intel con dirver i915
<cossier> y el sobremesa una ATI HD3650 con driver radeon
<muchosoft> alguien me puede decir si este software es gratuito y como instalarlo? http://www.astra-nti.com/productos/opengest o algun otro que sea parecido
<erAbuelo> cossier: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/fix-pinkred-youtube-videos-bug-using.html
<mimecar> muchosoft: lo pondrá en su web si es gratuito
<cossier> erAbuelo, ahora lo mirare !!
<muchosoft> mimecar, es que no encuentro... es mas... ni siquiera encuentro donde aparece la parte del precio =S
<mimecar> busca la web oficial
<muchosoft> esa es la web oficial
<mimecar> mandales un correo y se lo preguntas
<Yadira> como le puedo poner los botones de rythmbox al icono de sonido
<muchosoft> -.-
<cossier> erAbuelo, justo eso es lo que me hace ahora voy a probar !!
<mimecar> muchosoft: no es un programa que venga con ubuntu
<mimecar> y conocer todos los programas no es posible
<Yadira> actualize de ubuntu 9.4 al 10.4 LTS y no tengo los controles de rythmbox en el control de sonido
<fosco_> Yadira, eso no está hasta la 10.10
<Yadira> como actualizo al 10.10
<mimecar> Yadira: primero haz un backup de tus datos
<Yadira> mimecar :) ya lo tengo
<fosco_> Yadira, abre el centro de software - editar - origenes del software - pestaña actualizaciones - versiones normales
<fosco_> una vez hecho esto en un terminal escribe update-manager
<DJHuraken> Hola que tal buenas a todos, tengo una duda alguien ha intentado instalar el controlador privativo de ATI en el alpha de ubuntu ? (Natty Narwhal x64 Alpha3)
<cossier> erAbuelo, ok funciona salvo que me quedo sin mis preferencias Gracias por el link!! xDDD
<fosco_> DJHuraken, el soporte para natty es en #ubuntu+1
<DJHuraken> aa thnks thnks
<cossier> dabor, fosco_ el erAbuelo me dado luz despues de tanto ROJO !!! xDD
<erAbuelo> cossier: de nada
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<jhonny> minicar, estas
<jhonny> quien me puede ayudar con mi camara ?
<VADER> voy y vuelvoo
<Tarrasquero> jhonny: mimecar no esta
<molocoize> buenas noches
<jhonny> tarrasquero, tu puedes ayudarme
<jhonny> ayudame please
<Tarrasquero> nas
<Tarrasquero> que te ocurre?
<jhonny> mi camara no quiere verce
<Tarrasquero> instalaste cheese?
<jhonny> tarrasquero, lo tengo
<Tarrasquero> y nada...
<jhonny> tarrasquero, no
<fosco_> jhonny, quizá es que está muy oscura, con cheese abierto enfoca directamente una fuente de luz a la camara a ver si ves algo
<Tarrasquero> haz algo aunque me parece que no será tan facil
<fosco_> parece una tontería pero puede ser
<Tarrasquero> cierto
<jhonny> tarrasquero, ok no inporta dime
<Tarrasquero> modprobe usbcore
<jhonny> ok
<Tarrasquero> otros dispositivos usb si funcionan verdad?
<jhonny> si
<jhonny> tarrasquero, no se ve nada, nada
<Tarrasquero> jhonny: no es lo mismo que no se vea nada a que no la detecte, cual es el caso?
<jhonny> tarrasquero: ella la detecta pero no se ve
<Tarrasquero> hmmmm
<Tarrasquero> no se que será peor...
<Tarrasquero> la cam está funcionando verdad?
<Tarrasquero> o sea no está averiada
<jhonny> no
<fosco_> a veces creo que escribo en color transparente
<fosco_> :)
<jhonny> porque en window se ve, pero no me gusta window
<Tarrasquero> :)
<Tarrasquero> jhonny: leiste a fosco_ ?
<jhonny> entonces ahora que la necesito en linux, me doy cuenta que no se ve
<jhonny> no
<jhonny> tarrasquero: no
<Tarrasquero> mira la configuración de la cam en cheese
<fosco_> <fosco_> jhonny, quizá es que está muy oscura, con cheese abierto enfoca directamente una fuente de luz a la camara a ver si ves algo
<Tarrasquero> y maneja el brillo etc...
<jhonny> yo lo hice pero nop se ve nada como quiera
<jhonny> no se ve nada nada
<Tarrasquero> jhonny: vamos a reiniciar el modulo a ver
<jhonny> quieres que reinicie mi pc
<Tarrasquero> lsusb
<Tarrasquero> no
<jhonny> tarrasquero:oki
<Tarrasquero> lsusb → pega la salida en pastebin
<jhonny> ya lo hice
<jhonny> y ahora que hago
<Tarrasquero> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<jhonny> ok
<julio> hola buenas
<Tarrasquero> hola jhonny
<Tarrasquero> hola julio
<Tarrasquero> el tab...grrrr
<julio> un favor me podrian ayudar a habilitar la suspension y hibernacion  no me aparece en el menu
<Tarrasquero> jhonny: en la barra de tareas no puedes añadir el boton?
<Tarrasquero> osea en el panel
<pinita> buenas
<pinita> necesito instalar un servidor con ubuntu, que me recomiendan? uso el ubuntu server o el ubuntu normal? gracias
<arp-off> usar una distrubicion mas acorde para un servidor
<erUSUL> pinita: depende; ubuntu server viene sin interfaz gráfica; te defiendes bien en linea de comandos ?
<arp-off> ja
<guampa> los dos son lo mismo, ubuntu server no trae X windows por defecto
<guampa> podrias sacarle X a un ubuntu comun o instalarselas a un server y mas o menos lo mismo
<pinita> erUSUL: si
<erUSUL> pinita: entonces usa la version server
<arp-off> pinita servidor de que?
<pinita> ah okey gracias, y cuando lo instale como hago para cargar un navegador, si no me permite hacerlo grafico?
<guampa> y si queres un navegador grafico no vas a poder...
<arp-off> usa links
<pinita> arp-off: servidor para instalar drupal
<guampa> podes usar lynx o links :)
<arp-off> o cualquier navegador de consola
<guampa> alternativamente podes usar update-rc.d para desactivar el arranque automatico de la GUI
<Vic> Hola buenas noches
<erUSUL> guampa: update-rc.d ya no sirve desde que se usa upstart
<guampa> que raro aca en maverick me sigue andando
<Vic> Alguien sabe como instalar googleehart
<Crashbit> creo que mantienen la compatibilidad, pero no debería de usarse
<erUSUL> Vic: sudo apt-get install googleearth-package
<guampa> y como se manipulan los scripts, a traves de "service" tambien?
<erUSUL> guampa: man initctl
<guampa> ok gracias erUSUL
<guampa> initctl parece que controla los servicios para parar/arrancar/reload etc
<guampa> no es equivalente a update-rc.d
<erUSUL> guampa: no; porque con upstart no hay runlevels asi que carece de sentido update Runlevels Configuration.Dir
<Vic> erUsull ya esta
<Vic> y a hora
<erUSUL> Vic: no se instalo ya? mira en los menus.
<erUSUL> Vic: parece que tienes que ejecutar « make-googleearth-package --force »
<Vic> voy a probar porque por los menus no veo nada
<mnemonic> hola
<Vic> erUSUL como lo ejecuto?
<erUSUL> Vic: ese comando crea un deb que luego tienes que instalar. haz doble click en el.
<erUSUL> Vic: o haz « sudo dpkg -i *.deb »
<Vic> Me dice orden no encontrada
<seyacat> BUENAS!
<danilom> buenas
<erUSUL> Vic: cual? dpkg ?
<danilom> alguien puede recomendarme u cms para manejar datos, simplemente nesecito algo para crear mis propios campos, y generar consultas
<erUSUL> danilom: un cms o una base de datos?...
<seyacat> danilom, yo necesitaba una cosa asi, para hacer consultas de un cliente, lo hice en drupal, es facil cuando lo entiendesm pero cuesta al principio
<danilom> erUSUL, ok un CMS que tenga una interfaz web, donde pueda manejar la base de datos
<danilom> seyacat, a ver cuentame un poco
<guampa> uno liviano codeigniter, uno pesado drupal
<danilom> ok
<danilom> le relato mas ampliamente a ver si es eso lo que nesecito
<Vic> si,no encuentra el fichero,errores al procesat
<danilom> es algo para hacer tracking de algunos datos, por ejemplo tengo que guardar en una tabla, nombre, fecha de compra, monto depositado, numero de deposito, estado del envio (enviado, por enviar), numero de guia del envio
<danilom> alguien a usado orealty? en este sistema por ejemplo que es para inmuebles es muy facil crear campos, y luego incluir los campos para busquedas en las consultas
<danilom> algo asi nesecito pero para datos,, supongo que orealty esta orientado a inmobiliarias
<Vic> erUSUL echa un vistazo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/578041/
<Vic> erUSUL,estas por ay
<muchosoft> estoy necesitando un ERP pero que sea algo simple, que no tenga muchas opciones ya que lo preciso solo para facturar productos y control de stock
<cousteau> lemonpos?
<muchosoft> cousteau, es para eso?
<cousteau> "Point of Sale management"
<muchosoft> cousteau, a mi me decis?
<cousteau> no sé mucho del tema... pero veamos, está ese (más bien orientado a puntos de venta), HomeBank (pero creo que es más para economía del hogar, no sé si también para PYMEs)... y aparte de eso tendría que buscar
<cousteau> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_ERP_software_packages -> aquí a lo mejor encuentras algo con más facilidad
<muchosoft> los probe a casi todos, pero tienen 50.000 opciones... y me pierden =S
<cousteau> GNU Enterprise? OpenBravo? (estoy haciendo una selección de los que me suenan medianamente)
<cousteau> (medianamente = algo)
<chilicuil> o/ Dj_Dexter
<cousteau> http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20091129070817552/ERP.html -> aquí parece que recomiendan OpenBravo
<muchosoft> cousteau, pero tiene muchisimas opciones... me pierde!
<muchosoft> preciso algo basicp
<cousteau> pues la verdad es que no tengo mucha idea
<cousteau> buscando en repos de ubuntu... aparecen "frontaccounting" y "openerp" (antes "tinyerp"). De GNUe parece que ya no hay nada...
<cousteau> me voy a cenar... siento no ser de más ayuda
<muchosoft> no hay problema, gracias de todos modos
<cossier> muchosoft, mirate el bulma
<muchosoft> bulma?
<muchosoft> a ver...
<cossier> muchosoft, aqui http://bulmages.berlios.de/bulmafact.html
<muchosoft> ah si... pero no puedo descargarlo xq nunca me llega el mail de registro para activar la cuenta :s
<cossier> ahh
<ProXeN> Buenas
<brahem> ola
<brahem> algun grabador de escritorio bueno?
<Tarrasquero> recordmidesktop
<Tarrasquero> *recordmydesktop*
<piratux> brahem,  Mejor kazam
<brahem> ok
<brahem> gracias
<raktunak> buenas
<raktunak> me gustaria grabar una imagen d windows en un pendrive para instalarlo, ya q no funciona el lector, alguien me puede ayudar, please¿
<raktunak> quiero hacerlo desde ubunt, he instalado unetbootin, pero solo hay distrubuciones linux
<Crashbit> raktunak: para windows debes hacerlo siguiendo métodos de windows
<Crashbit> raktunak: en este canal no creo que encuentres la ayuda, quizas en un canal sobre windows te puedan ayudar mas
<raktunak> no puedo quemar una imagen cualquiera y hacerla bootable
<Crashbit> raktunak: no
<raktunak> en un usb desd ubunut?
<Crashbit> raktunak: no, ni desde ubuntu ni desde windows
<Crashbit> raktunak: como te dije, te lo explicarían mejor en un canal sobre windows
<Crashbit> yo sinceramente desconozco el sistema de arranque de windows
<guampa> raktunak: proba haciendo busquedas que incluyan +windows y los principales bootloaders de linux, como grub grub2 grub4dos o syslinux
<raktunak> desde unetbootin estoy quemando una iso d windows en el usb
<raktunak> y resulta q parece q lo ejecuta
<raktunak> a ver si luego me lee
<raktunak> estoy probando
<raktunak> heeHEHe
<chilicuil> raktunak: segun google si
<chilicuil> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/create-bootable-windows-7-usb-drive.html
<raktunak> heHEhE
<raktunak> tiene pinta d q si
<CAP5008> hola
<raktunak> lo q en vez d formatearlo en nfts, lo he hecho en fat
<raktunak> pero supongo q sera lo mismo
<CAP5008> alguien me recuerda el comando para ver lo que hay en puertos usb?
<CAP5008> lsusb?
<CAP5008> busco un comando lsusb pero para windows
<Tarrasquero> hmmmm
<Tarrasquero> #windows
<Crashbit> por fin!
<CAP5008> alguien sabe el equivalente de lsusb para windows
#ubuntu-es 2011-03-10
<fzeta> ta'luego lucaaaass...
<lompa> buenas
<hashashin> nas
<lompa> buenas
<gl26h> Holanda
<dannyLopez> como navego a trabes de la red win2 desde la terminal?
<gl26h> fsck
<gl26h> ups
<gl26h> uname
<dannyLopez> m4v: ocupado?
<wsx> saludos
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<SaT[A]NiC> buenas
<SaT[A]NiC> ke onda
<SaT[A]NiC> toy re aburrido
<SergioMeneses> SaT[A]NiC, jajaja
<SaT[A]NiC> como va
<SATANIC> hi
<SATANIC> como va
<SergioMeneses> SATANIC, volvio
<SATANIC> si ke onda no habla nadie
<SATANIC> encima ke toy aburrido
<SergioMeneses> SATANIC, bn bn hay haciendo labores del trabajo y ud?
<SATANIC> acá con problemas de tensión
<SATANIC> así ke toy en la note
<SergioMeneses> SATANIC, o.0
<SATANIC> ya vengo...
<DavidReza> alguien me puede ayudar con algún comando o herramienta para cambiar la fecha de Creación de un archivo?
<juanantonio3> Buenas noches. ¿Qué tal todos? Hoy sólo tengo una pequeña duda, ¿puede lubuntu (con lxde) guardar la sesión al salir como hacen KDE, Gnome y Xfce para volver donde estaba al apagarlo?
<juanantonio3> Es que no termino de encontrar la opción, tengo la 10.10, Maverick creo que se llama
<guampa> DavidReza: yo se de touch pero sirve para atime y mtime, no ctime
<DavidReza> así es guampa. Yo necesito modificar el ctime
<guampa> 4 link en google... http://freshmeat.net/tags/change-ctime
<guampa> y probablemente con cosas como debugfs
<DavidReza> se ve bueno .. lo probaré, gracias guampa!
<guampa> x nada DavidReza
<juanantonio3> ¿Leyó alguien mi pregunta de arriba?
<Genelyk> Olaa
<Genelyk>  alguien sabe x q el audio de mi pc es agudo ?
<Katarcis> o.O
<Genelyk> gente taba en la ducha y me trage un poco de shampoo
<Genelyk>  y se me ocurrio una ideaaaa
<Genelyk> s puede enviar sms  a un cel des ubuntu teniendo un cel conectado via bluetooth o usb ?
<bbpipelx> ?
<guampa> seguramete si
<guampa> proba tragar un poco mas de champu a lo mejor llegas a la implementacion xD
<guampa> pero en serio, seguramente se puede
<Genelyk> no exactamente
<Genelyk> eso
<guampa> x ejemplo mikrotik routeros esta basado en linux y le podes mandar sms para que haga cosas
<guampa> o que te mande alertas x sms
<Genelyk> sino q  kiero q quiero q mi makina aga ping algun dns
<Genelyk> y q el cable de net  esta x las ventanas o puertas
<Genelyk> cosas q si se abren cortan la conexion  y q un script lea el echo de mi  comando ping y cuando  llege el mensaje de q no ay net
<Genelyk> automaticamente me mande un sms a mi cel
<Genelyk> quiero hacer una alarma casera
<guampa> no entiendo se me mezclaron la alarma puertas ventanas cable de net sms ping y todo
<guampa> como es todo ordenadito?
<Genelyk> pensaba aserlo de un usb 3G pero me di cuenta q no podia aser un circuido
<Genelyk> una alarma casera
<guampa> una alarma, vos queres que si alguien entra a tu casa la compu te mande un sms?
<Genelyk> sipp
<Genelyk> y lo unico casero q se me ocurrio
<perceval_> ayuda
<perceval_> sobre impresora hp deskjet 1660
<guampa> si un par de reles en las puertas/ventanas, una interfaz paralela y un celular conectado a la compu serian el hardware, lastima que si al chorro se le ocurre cortar la lu
<guampa> no va anda
<perceval_> en ubuntu 9.10
<Genelyk> x eso
<Genelyk> primero ayudemos
<Genelyk> al de la impresora
<perceval_> oh! qué gentiles!
<Genelyk> pero
<Genelyk> q ása con la impresora
<perceval_> instalé el hplip
<perceval_> pero no me permite imprimir varias páginas o copias
<Genelyk> osea solo imprime 1 x 1 ?
<perceval_> algo así
<Genelyk> supongoq  comprara una hp con tarjeta de red y lo conectan a ubuntu como impresora de red local
<perceval_> bueno, alguna sugerencia?
<Genelyk> mmmmmmmmmm
<perceval_> me preocupa el hecho de que en winxp sea el tema tan automático
<perceval_> y en linux cueste tanto eso, la impresión
<Genelyk> si en linux es un calbario
<perceval_> (calvario)
<Genelyk> capaz alguien te manda al localhost:661
<perceval_> si?
<Genelyk> es donde esta  configurado  CUPS q es el servidor de impresion de linux
<Genelyk> la cuestion es q comenso mal x q   si lo conectaste y no reconocio
<perceval_> no, no
<perceval_> conecto, reconoce, imprime página de prueba y todo
<perceval_> pero si quiero imprimir un documento en 10 copias, por ejemplo
<perceval_> , no puedo
<perceval_> debo hacerlo uno a uno
<perceval_> lo que me parece muy engorroso
<Genelyk> si  me imagino
<perceval_> cuando intento imprimir varias hojas se queda detenida
<Genelyk> es gnome ? o kde?
<perceval_> y la luz comienza a titilar
<perceval_> KDE
<perceval_> en qué parte puedo revisar lo del puerto cup?
<Genelyk> entra en firefox
<Genelyk> ai escribe
<Genelyk> o a konqueror
<Genelyk> y escribe
<Genelyk> http://localhost:631/
<Genelyk> creo q tu problema es con los drivers
<perceval_> raro
<perceval_> he instalado varios hplip
<perceval_> y todos se joden
<perceval_> lo malo es que no permite corregir márgenes tampoco
<perceval_> ni el porcentaje de espacio ocupado en la hoja
<perceval_> ni nada
<perceval_> es muy triste
<perceval_> y no sé tanto de programación como para generar una solución
<perceval_> soy estudiante de Telecomunicaciones
<perceval_> Firth of Fifth
<perceval_> es un gran tema
<perceval_> o también
<perceval_> Supper's Ready
<Genelyk> mm
<Genelyk> es q no estan facil programas un driver
<Genelyk> x eso es bueno siempre antes de instalas preguntar q tan buen soporte tiene
<perceval_> bu
<Genelyk> XD
<Genelyk> siempre pasa
<Genelyk> yo pa escuchar musica tengoq reiniciar
<perceval_> ok
<perceval_> see ya
<Genelyk> x q el audio me suena muy  agudo}
<Genelyk> me retiroo
<perceval_> equaliza
<Genelyk> no tiene equalizador
<perceval_> audacious
<Genelyk> es agudo no  x  onda si no x velocidad
<Genelyk> cuando escucho alguna cancion suena como si la cantaran niños
<perceval_> demonios
<perceval_> well, i left too
<perceval_> reboot!
<Linda> hola muchachos,,no veo la barra con los botones de minimizar,maximisar,cerrrar ,habra algun comando para refrescar mi panel
<Emerling> hola a todos
<Emerling> çalguien despierto
<Emerling> ?
<fosco__> si
<Emerling> hola fosco_
<Emerling> tengo algunos problemas de configuracion de evolution
<Emerling> con mi cuenta @ubuntu.com
<Emerling> podrias ayudarme
<Emerling> ?
<fosco__> no uso evolution, pero si dices la duda concreta quizá podamos ayudarte
<Emerling> ok, te explico, en evolution tengo varias cuentas pop, una de ellas es la que uso en launchpad, con la cual fue creada elde la membresia @ubuntu.com
<Emerling> recurdo que antes en el evolution yo poseia mis cuentas pop. funcionando y  ala vez la de la mebresia
<Emerling> pero al dañarseme el disco duro, he tenido que configurar, resulta que el correo @ubuntu.com
<Emerling> no es un correo webmail sino mas bien como un alias
<Emerling> pues, ahora no puedo enviar o recibir. por dicho correo
<Emerling> entiendes?
<fosco__> no estoy muy seguro, necesitarás los datos del servidor smtp y pop3, si los tienes debería funcionar sin problemas
<Emerling> bueno, es que tengo dudas, pro ejemplo si me envia a mi cuenta d ela membresia, se redirecciona a mi cuenta pop, y solo filtro y envio a una carpeta
<Emerling> pero parta enviar no me sale como si lo enviara mi cuenta @ubuntu.com sino mi cuenta pop
<lanber> hola, tengo problemas con evolution
<lanber> se abre bien pero luego necesita varios minutos para gestionar los mensajes
<lanber> existentes, sino le doy ese tiempo
<lanber> no se abre los mensajes de los elementos de entrada
<lanber> se pueden ver en la parte de abajo pero no abrirlos
<Pablito> hola
<Pablito> una consulta
<Pablito> alguien sabe donde conseguir como instalar la impresora
<Pablito> brother dcp-9045cdn
<Pablito> en ubuntu?
<fosco__> Pablito, en principio no hay q hacer nada
<fosco__> ve a sistema - administracion - impresoras y deberias verla
<Pablito> no me la muestra
<Pablito> y la impresora
<Pablito> esta todo el rato como reiniciandoce
<Pablito> cuando la conecto
<Pablito> :S
<Angolares> hola ...  a ver si alguien puede ayudarme porque google de momento no
<Angolares> Tengo un Asus VX6 Lamborghini y no puedo instalar ubuntu, ni siquiera el 10.10 netbook remix
<fosco__> Pablito, intenta añadirla
<Angolares> No init found
<fosco__> http://www.xtec.es/~acastan/textos/Postinstalacion%20de%20Ubuntu.html#IMPRESORAS
<Pablito> fosco__ no me aparece
<Pablito> con ese modo tampoco
<Pablito> y por cups
<Pablito> menos
<fosco__> Angolares, ese es un error grave que puede ser debido a varias cosas, por ejemplo que no pueda acceder a la particion raiz
<fosco__> Pablito, abre el menu servidor y asegurate que está activado
<Angolares> he intentado con casi todas las distribuciones
<Angolares> con debian en modo texto se queda pillado en que no encuentra controladores para el CD (este ordenador no lleva cd)
<fosco__> Angolares, seguramente el motivo real del error aparece antes que el mensaje "no init found"
<Angolares> No init found. Try passing init= bootarg.
<Angolares> Busybox v1.15.3 (Ubuntu 1:1.15.3-1ubuntu5) built-in shell (ash)
<fosco__> quizá el problema es un error en el sistema de ficheros
<fosco__> que particion es la raiz?
<Angolares> Y estoy en una terminal que empieza asi:   (initramfs)_
<Angolares> Viene con 2 particiones a la vista  , una con w7 y la otra como ntfs de almacén, debe de haber otra oculta que es la recuperación del w7. Inicio desde pendrive, comienza a cargar ubuntu y antes de llegar al modo live aparezco en esta terminal
<fosco__> ah, esto te pasa antes de instalar?
<Angolares> si
<fosco__> entonces no es cosa del sistema de ficheros
<Angolares> ya he tocado la bios para que tome el sata como ide
<Angolares> y tampoco
<Angolares> habia leido en google que con la 10.10 remix iba bien... pero es mas de lo mismo
<fosco__> yo empezaría de cero, descartando posibles errores
<fosco__> te bajas la iso de nuevo, preferentemente la 10.10 desktop 32bits, al acabar de desacrgarla compruebas el md5 para asegurarte que está todo correcto
<fosco__> la grabas a un CD a poca velocidad (da mejores resultados que a velocidad maxima), y si es un usb crealo con unetbootin
<fosco__> al arrancar con la nueva iso pulsa ESC para ver el menu y elige comprobar el disco
<fosco__> si todo esto va bien, la instalacion debería funcionar sin problemas
<Angolares> no es cuestion del CD porque lo he intentado con varios cd's varias versiones y también desde pendrive con unetbootin con varias versiones de ubuntu.
<Angolares> Yo no se si es algo de la bios os que puede ser
<Angolares> pero no es el cd
<Angolares> que significa? :  Try passing init= bootarg.
<fosco__> dice que no puede encontrar el proceso init, el proceso que se encarga de poner en marcha el sistema y que le digas donde está ese proceso
<iqpi_> Angolares: si te falla por todas las vías, mira a ver si la imagen que has descargado está corrupta, yo en tu caso bajaría de otro mirror.
<fosco__> Angolares, yo igualmente empezaría por hacer lo que te puse antes
<fosco__> y si todo eso falla ya buscaremos otras cosas
<Angolares> he probado  10.04 32 bit desktop - 10.10 32bit ubuntu studio - 10.10 remix - debian 6.0 - fedora 14 .... en las que carga live me dice todo esto que he puesto antes y las de instalación en modo texto me dice que no encuentra controladores para el cd (he probado desde cd externo y desde pendrive con unetbootin)
<Angolares> alguien ahi?
<Angolares> fosco?
<fosco__> si
<Angolares> Tengo un Asus VX6 Lamborghini y no puedo instalar ubuntu, ni siquiera el 10.10 netbook remix
<Angolares> No init found. Try passing init= bootarg.
<Angolares> Busybox v1.15.3 (Ubuntu 1:1.15.3-1ubuntu5) built-in shell (ash)
<Angolares> ah+
<Angolares> ok
<Angolares> estas aki
<Angolares> estaba volviendo a poner todo
<Angolares> mira
<Angolares> acabo de intentarlo desde cd externo y me dice
<Angolares> y ahora NO dice :    No init found. Try passing init= bootarg.
<Angolares> Ahora solo dice: Busybox v1.15.3 (Ubuntu 1:1.15.3-1ubuntu5) built-in shell (ash)
<Angolares> y unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<Angolares> intente con noapic y eso pero nada
 * xoan buenas
<Zuhaitz> Hola
<Sadlymistaken> wenas Zuhaitz
<Zuhaitz> Sabeis si es posible entrar en Gnome Terminal en diferentes sesiones usando las pestañas, y en cada una de ellas diferentes lenguages... ?¿
<VADER> hola gentee
<voyager1> vader buenas
<VADER> ke hora es en españa
<voyager1> 15:08
<VADER> <voyager1 buenass
<VADER> yaaaa
<VADER> aca es de mañanaa
<VADER> 11 de la mañana
<voyager1> ¿donde?
<VADER> arica chile
<VADER> sud ameria
<VADER> c
<Kurdt> grande CHILE (:
<voyager1> veder ¿algún problema?
<voyager1> ¿con gnu linux?
<voyager1> vader ¿algún problema con ubuntu gnu linux
<mint_> hola a todos
<mint_> en el grub no aparece la opcion de windows xp
<mint_> recien he instalado ubuntu y no puedo entrar a windos
<Angolares> HOLA
<Angolares> tengo un problemon para instalar ubuntu (aunque es lo mismo o parecido en debian y fedora)
<Angolares> Tengo un Asus VX6 Lamborghini y no puedo instalar ubuntu, ni siquiera el 10.10 netbook remix
<Angolares> instalo desde usb con unetbootin y pasa lo siguiente:
<Angolares> No init found. Try passing init= bootarg
<Angolares> Busybox v1.15.3 (Ubuntu 1:1.15.3-1ubuntu5) built-in shell (ash)
<Angolares> y si lo hago desde cd externo:
<Angolares> solo dice: Busybox v1.15.3 (Ubuntu 1:1.15.3-1ubuntu5) built-in shell (ash)
<Angolares> unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<Angolares> alguien me puede ayudar??? Google de momento no me ofrece soluciones
<Angolares> VADER ?
<Angolares> voyager1 ?
<Angolares> alguna idea?
<Angolares> ayuda!!
<alexanderunifiis> Angolares: a mi también me ha llegado a pasar algo similar en una netbook, no se como solucionarlo.
<Angolares> :-p
<Sur07> hola
<Manuchavez> hola amigos buen dia
<Sur07> Alguien sabe como instalo el Gestor de Arranque
<Angolares> ya no se que pensar , puede que el lector de cd y el pendrive sean demasiado nuevos y no lo termine de reconocer bien
<Angolares> sudo aptitude install grub2
<Manuchavez> me gustaria saber como solucionar el siguiente error que me aparece:
<Manuchavez> Gave up waiting for root device. Comon problems:
<Manuchavez> -Boot args (cat/proc/cmdline)
<Manuchavez> -check rootdelay=(did the system waitlong enough?)
<Manuchavez> -Missing modules(cat/proc/mdules; ls/dev)
<Manuchavez> Alert¡/dev/disk/by-uuid/6b437aba-ac2e-4ca0-b395-de98ac32c506 does not Dr opping to a shell!
<Manuchavez> Busybox VT. 13.3 (Ubuntu1:1.13.3-1ubuntu11) built-in shell (ash)
<Manuchavez> Enter help for list of buit-in comands.
<VADER> <Angolares> VADER ? - dimee
<Angolares> mira lee justo encima de VADER
<Angolares> lo puse ahi todo
<VADER> <Angolares>
<Angolares> ya no se que hacer
<VADER> ke pasaa
<Angolares> no consigo instalar linux en un asus vx6 lamborghini
<VADER> ntbk esoo
<Angolares> desde usb con unetbootin:
<Angolares> No init found. Try passing init= bootarg
<Angolares> Busybox v1.15.3 (Ubuntu 1:1.15.3-1ubuntu5) built-in shell (ash)
<Angolares> y si lo hago desde cd externo:
<Angolares> solo dice: Busybox v1.15.3 (Ubuntu 1:1.15.3-1ubuntu5) built-in shell (ash)
<Angolares> unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<VADER> si es una buena opcionn
<VADER> pero espera dejee leer algoo
<Angolares> :-p
<Angolares> no se que es init= bootarg ni como se ejecuta
<Angolares> no se si es problema de mi cd externo y usb o es el portatil
<Angolares> ahora mismo estoy en una terminal que dice (initramfs)
<VADER> si es unmodelo de ntbk
<VADER> y le keri instalar la liberacion para net de ubuntuu
<Angolares> lo intente tambien con ubuntu remix=mismo error
<Sur07> no se instala el gestor de arranque
<Sur07> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<fosco__> usa apt-get
<Manuchavez> hola
<VADER> <Angolares> - y ya revisaste el hardware del nrbk ??
<VADER> memoria hdd.. placaa
<VADER> bioss etc
<VADER> <Angolares> y revisaste si te kedo biem crado el botting del cd o usb pa instalar con el unetbooting ??
<VADER> tambien pude ser ke hay tengas el problemaa
<Vic> Hola buenas tardes,necesito instalar googleearthy no puedo,alguien me puede ayudar
<Vic> Ayer lo intente sin resultado
<VADER> <Vic> Hola buenas tardes,necesito instalar googleearthy no puedo,alguien me puede ayudar  - en ke s.o.
<Angolares> VADER
<Administrador__> holas, como puedo  editar el arranque de grub ?
<Angolares> alguna idea?
<Administrador__> es que aparece el grub y no inicia ubunntu
<Vic> vader,buena,puedes echarme una mano
<Administrador__> se reinicia solo, asi que quiero editar las opciones pero no las conzco
<erAbuelo> Administrador__: como no des mas datos dificil
<Administrador__> alguien me puede ayuar?
<Vic> 10.04.2
<Administrador__> es lubuntu 10.10
<Administrador__> aparece en grub nrmal pero no inicia el sistema
<Administrador__> debajo aparece la opcion de editar con "e" pensaba editar eso para que inicie  normal
<erAbuelo> te da algun error ?
<Administrador__> se podra??
<Administrador__> no, se reinicia a los 2 segundos, la pantalla del bios y eso..
<erAbuelo> se puede editar, pero si sabes lo que haces
<Vic> vader,en ubuntu 10.04.2
<Administrador__> es que no se =S alguien sabe que comandos son los correctos?
<Administrador__> sospecho que algo esta mal en las lineas
<erAbuelo> Administrador__: pues con la e puedes editar y probar
<Administrador__> pero no que ke  debo editar o borrar o aumentar
<Administrador__> alguien puede revisar las opciones de su grub y pasarmela para revisar el mio?
<Administrador__> cuando entro  con 'e'  aparece enla primera linea resultfail o algo asi...
<erAbuelo> Administrador__: es que eso depende de cada equipo, es mas facil que edites el menu y copies en un papel que sale y luego preguntas
<Administrador__> correcto , eso ahre
<Manuchavez> hola pueden ayudarde tengo el ubuntu 10.04 y no me carga el sistema por que tengo el siguiente error
<Manuchavez> mount: mounting/dev on/root/dev failed: no such file or directory
<Manuchavez> mount: mounting/sys on/root/sys failed: no such file or directory
<Manuchavez> mount: mounting/proc on/root/proc failed: no such file or directory
<erAbuelo> y porque quiere montarlo en /root/dev ?
<VADER> <Angolares> - si
<VADER> dimee
<Manuchavez> no se eso me aparce
<Angolares> HOLA
<Angolares> no se te ocurre que pueda ser lo de no poder instalar linux en el asus vx6?
<Manuchavez> si alguien me ayuda por fa es muy importante ya que tengo mucha informacion alli
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes, que se me habia olvidado xd
<Vic> Por fa me ayuda alguien con el  googleearth
<Vic> No puedo instalarlo en ubuntu 10.04.2
<erAbuelo> me sacan de paseo, taaaaaa lueg xD
<Karcelona> Buen dia
<Karcelona> o buenas tardes para algunos..
<Karcelona> ¿A alguien se le ocurre donde podria conseguir la BIOS de la placa base "Cuba MS-7301"?
<Angolares> VADER solucionado ... si instalo desde cd el problema era el puerto 3.0 - si lo haces desde el 2.0 no hay problema. Ahora instalando desde usb no se cual es el problema
<Tarrasquero> nas
<VADER> pero kien era 2.0 y kien 3.0 ??
<VADER> pa archivarlo en las cosas utiless
<Karcelona> ¿A nadie se le ocurre donde podria encontrar la BIOS actualizada de la placa base "Cuba MS-7301"?
<VADER> jajaoja
<VADER> yo trabajoen s.t. asike esa cosas me son utiless
<Tarrasquero> Karcelona: para que
<Tarrasquero> ¿?
<Karcelona> para actualizarla... la bios actual que tengo metida es del año 2007
<Karcelona> Tarrasquero: sabes de alguna web o lugar donde encontrarla?
<Administrador__> para usar el super grub
<Administrador__> solo debo copiar los archivos a un usb o como debo hacerlo??
<ethanh> hola, soy nuevo en Ubuntu
<ethanh> solo les quiero comentar q estoy muy contento de conocer este sistema operativo
<ethanh> hace poco migre de w7 a ubuntu y he aprendido muchas cosas
<ethanh> gracias.
<ProXeN> A ti :)
<Reisilver> buena tío sigue así
<Reisilver> felicidades por el gran cambizo
<Reisilver> cambiazo
<Administrador__> alguien ha usado el super grub para reparar el arranque de ubuntu?
<Administrador__> o se windows?ç
<Reisilver> ummmmmm hay una guia de ubuntu que explica como hacer la recuperación a mi me funciono
<cousteau> de qué? de grub?
<cousteau> !grub2
<kubot> grub2 es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<juanantonio3> Buenas. ¿Por qué lubuntu no me encuntra una DVDRW con la que acabo de sustituir mi CDROM?
<cousteau> a lo mejor tienes que ejecutar un script para que te las detecte de nuevo
<cousteau> me parece que es /lib/udev/write_cd_rules, pero no me hagas mucho caso
<juanantonio3> Ajá. ¿Cómo puedo ver si la encuentra?
<cousteau> alternativamente, puedes editar el archivo /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules
<juanantonio3> Porque he probado a poner un CD y no lo encuentra, pero el DVD sí abre y cierra la puerta, hay conexión
<juanantonio3> Ajá
<Administrador__> como puedo editar el grub o usar el grub para detetar una paricion con windows xp
<cousteau> te refieres a que tienes 2 unidades, una de CD y otra de DVD, no?
<cousteau> Administrador__, te la debería detectar automáticamente
<cousteau> te refieres a que te deje arrancar, no?
<juanantonio3> Cousteau> No, tenía sólo un CDROM y lo he cambiado por una regrabadora
<cousteau> juanantonio3, o sea, que sólo tienes una unidad
<juanantonio3> Correcto
<Administrador__> no me deja arrancar
<Administrador__> no aparece la opcion de windows en el grub
<luckatoni> Administrador__, que te pasa?
<Administrador__> tengo eeste problema, necesito usar mi compu para hacer un trabajo
<luckatoni> y el problema es?
<Administrador__> entro en ubuntu pero el se reinicia de inmediato
<Administrador__> y el grub no muestra la opciond de window
<cousteau> Administrador__, te aparece el menú de arranque?
<Administrador__> si aparece el grub
<cousteau> bien... hay un comando para que grub detecte todos los OS, pero no me acuerdo cuál era
<luckatoni> jaja
<luckatoni> muy bien cousteau
<luckatoni> $ sudo update-grub2?
<Gargadon> creo que es "sudo update-grub"
<luckatoni> gargadon casi,xd
<Gargadon> no recuerdo que llevara el 2
<Gargadon> al menos la ultima vez que use ubuntu con grub2
<cousteau> Gargadon, me parece que vale con o sin 2
<Gargadon> ok
<luckatoni> ok
<cousteau> !man update-grub2
<kubot> update-grub2 | update-grub2 is a stub for running update-grub which itself is a stubfor running grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg to generate a grub2 config file. | Prueba « man update-grub2 » en una terminal o ver http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man8/update-grub2.8.html
<luckatoni> admin estas?
<cousteau> sí... daría igual ejecutar uno que otro. Y eso se supone que te detecta todos los OS
<luckatoni> si no te va de esta manera, añadela manualmente en el fichero menu,lst, o prueba conb el Super Grub Disk
<cousteau> a menos que tengas "cosas raras"... por ejemplo, creo que da algo de guerra si tienes varios discos
<cousteau> luckatoni, ya no existe menu.lst
<luckatoni> umm
<mauricio> alguna alarma para ubuntu
<luckatoni> si yo lo utilize hace poco,xd
<mauricio> ?
<cousteau> ahora es grub.cfg, pero no está pensado para editarlo a mano... habría que añadirlo a /etc/grub_d/40_custom
<luckatoni> es que yo tengo el burg puesto
<cousteau> yo tengo el grub a 1 segundo, así que no me importa mucho el aspecto
<cousteau> mauricio, ehm... cron?
<mauricio> cousteau cron?
<cousteau> es para programar tareas
<mauricio> ok
<mauricio> como lo hago para que me avise dentro de 30 minutos?
<cousteau> bueno, eso lo puedes hacer con   sleep 30m
<mauricio> sleep es para suspende?
<luckatoni> sleep supongo que sera tipo despertador
<cousteau> algo así como   sleep 30m; totem /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/phone-incoming-call.ogg
<cousteau> sleep 30m se "duerme" durante 30 minutos y luego ejecuta el siguiente comando
<ezra-s> sleep es una cuenta atrás básicamente, del tiempo que le pongas
<Souchiro> nas :D
<ezra-s> hola Souchiro
<Souchiro> que tal?
<ezra-s> bien y tu
<Souchiro> ps mal :/
<ezra-s> y eso?
<Souchiro> me quedo sin espacio en disco duro
<ezra-s> y eso es tan grave? borra cosas
<Souchiro> mas bien me qeude sin espacio y ahora ando borrando juegos japoneses, ademas no puedo jugarlos todos en ubuntu usando wine
<Souchiro> disk[Total: 1.2TB, 4.9% free]
<luckatoni> si tiene 1.2 TB de juegos japones, seras un chico ocupado seguro,xd
 * ezra-s se lleva las manos a la cabeza y corre gritando de terror
<luckatoni> jaja
<Reisilver> sí esos juegos
<Reisilver> japoneses tampoco los puedo hacer andar
<Reisilver> es una pena
<Reisilver> pero al menos el Call of duty 4 con todo alto me va bien, hasta lo pase
<m4v> charla es en #ubuntu-es-offtopic plz
<m4dv0y> alguien conoce un canal de android en español aqui en freenode?
<erAbuelo> re buenas
<cousteau> Souchiro, no los estarás mandando a la papelera, verdad?
<Souchiro> nop, los borro directamente costeau
<Souchiro> o los mando a la papelera y despues la vacio
<cousteau> bieeen, me he cargado el foro de ubuntu
<erAbuelo> xDD
<mauricio> cousteau ??
<cousteau> ...ya va
<cousteau> mauricio, nada, que de vez en cuando se cuelga el foro
<mimecar> el sistema anti cousteau funciona bien :P
<cousteau> habéis instalado un sistema anti-cousteau?? >:( ...está disponible para windows? (explicaría muchas cosas)
<luckatoni> vaya tres,xd
<mauricio> XD
<Odaym> hello
<Odaym> can i know the time right now in Madrid?
<cousteau> 19.46
<Odaym> or specifically the area were the Calle del Comercio street is in?
<mimecar> Odaym: http://www.eltiempo.es/madrid.html
<Odaym> or Parque Enrique Tierno Galvan
<mimecar> you can use a weather web page
<Odaym> ok so 1 hour behind me
<Odaym> ok
<Odaym> thank you
<Alejandro_> Buenas tardes a tod@s
<luckatoni> Buenas Alejandro_
<Alejandro_> alguien a aplicado los parches del ultimo kernel stable ??
<Alejandro_> 2.6.37.3
<mimecar> yo no
<Siniestro> hola
<Siniestro> instale el warcraft 3 con wine quisiera hacerlo correr bien en pantalla completa
<mimecar> ¿ya has seguido los consejos que dan para hacer funcionar bien el juego?
<Siniestro> si instale el direx
<Siniestro> tengo ubuntu 10.10 as gaias que consigo son anteriores
<mimecar> Siniestro: en la web de wineapps te pondrá como optimizarlo
<Siniestro> gracias
<Siniestro> instale payonlinux supuestamente configura el wine
<Siniestro> pero no se como funciona
<zibor> hola
<zibor> http://www.forosdelweb.com/f18/problemas-insertar-datos-php-sql-893540/#post3775549 ---> mi problema, gracias por leerlo almenos
<mimecar> en un canal de programación puede que sepan la causa
<seyacat> zibor, falta que escribas el error que arroja el php
<seyacat> puedes encontrarlo en /var/log/apache2/error.log
 * alexneb unom que pira a mimir
<zibor> Warning: mysql_query(): 6 is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /var/www/Docuteca/modulos/editor/recogerDatosDocu.php on line 43
<zibor> Warning: mysql_num_rows() expects parameter 1 to be resource, boolean given in /var/www/Docuteca/modulos/editor/recogerDatosDocu.php on line 44
<zibor> Warning: mysql_query(): 6 is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /var/www/Docuteca/modulos/editor/recogerDatosDocu.php on line 49
<zibor> Warning: mysql_errno(): 6 is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /var/www/Docuteca/nucleo/config/BD/conexionBD.php on line 54
<zibor> Warning: mysql_error(): 6 is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /var/www/Docuteca/nucleo/config/BD/conexionBD.php on line 55
<mimecar> !paste zibor
<kubot> zibor: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> dentro de un minuto podrás hablar
<mimecar> ya puedes hablar
<zibor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/578489/
<zibor> perdon por las molestias
<mimecar> el bot te pone el silencio, así que hay pocas molestias
<zibor> :P
<seyacat> zibor estoy revisando
<seyacat> zibor, comenzando, de donde sacaste esta función "$link = abrirBD();"
<zibor> abrirBD() es una funcion que me cree al igual q cerrarBD($link)
<zibor> para abrir la conexion con mysql
<seyacat> estan mas abajo?
<seyacat> dejame ver
<JRamirez> PREGUNTA: TENGO 1000 directorios unos con subdirectorios, otros no... Existe alguna forma de saber que subdirectorios contienen cierto tipo de archivo y/o cuales no? PREFERIBLEMENTE cuales no contienen X tipo de archivo, ejemplo.. zip, rar, jpeg... etc? Alguien me da alguna idea? una luz?
<zibor> seyacat , voy spera
<seyacat> zibor, no veo esas funciones en el tu codigo, tampoco veo un include en el codigo, si estan en otro archivo
<mimecar> JRamirez: programalo con bash
<seyacat> JRamirez, lo puedes hacer facilmente con find
<JRamirez> mimecar, es posible con bash? bueno!! no se de programar... Alguna web o algo para leer o algo? haber que puedo hacer?
<zibor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/578490/
<mimecar> entra en cada directorio y mira si no tienes los archivos que quieres
<JRamirez> seyacat, facilmente? huy huy... existe alguna funcion incluyente o excluyente? que saque algun listado ?
<mimecar> todo con un script
<PunkiD> saluton!
<PunkiD> alguien usa un lcd benq fp92w?
<PunkiD> necesito un crear un edid.bin para mi monitor
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> ¿tienes que crear un archivo binario para lel monitor?
<zibor> seyacat te e puesto privado
<seyacat> JRamirez, http://www-pnp.physics.ox.ac.uk/~west/intro_manual/node82.html
<JRamirez> find . -type d -exec bash -c 'cd "$1" ||
<PunkiD> mimecar  sep
<seyacat> mirate algunis ejemplos de find, hay como hacer muchas cosas
<PunkiD> no me lo reconoce el edid
<mimecar> no se que es edid
<seyacat> puedes usar find con -exec, tambien con un pipe y xargs puedes hacer muchas cosas
<PunkiD> El problema es que, el xorg.conf cuando intenta detectar el monitor, hace un query de información al monitor (informacion EDID), y -en ciertos monitores- este query falla, lo cual provoca que no se reconozca.
<JRamirez> find /home/ \( -name "*.o" -o -name a.out \) -atime +7 -exec rm \{\} \;
<JRamirez> una pregunta que hace el -atime +7?
<erUSUL> JRamirez: acess time mayor de 7 dias
<JRamirez> -exec rm.. borraria lo encontrado.. cierto!?
<JRamirez> erUSUL, Muchas gracias..
<erUSUL> JRamirez: si
<JRamirez> Una pregunta... ya mire como hacer que me liste cuando existen X tipo de archivos. (  find . \( -name "*.jpg" -o -name "*.txt" \) -exec echo \{\} \;  ), Pero si lo que quiero es que me diga en cuales no los hay?
<JRamirez> el comando find tambien lo puede hacer?
<erUSUL> JRamirez: no tendras que combinar con shell/bash
<erUSUL> JRamirez: no; tendrás que combinar con shell/bash
<JRamirez> erUSUL, al decir combinar. Te refieres a hacer algun tipo de comparacion de los directorios o algo parecido?
<guampa> JRamirez: quiere decir que find por si solo no te da esa info, la tenes que programar en shell
<guampa> en tu comando igual no entiendo porque los parentesis, y el exec echo esta de mas
<guampa> la accion x defecto es imprimir lo que encuentra
<molocoize> buenas
<erUSUL> JRamirez: while read -r -d '' dir; do if (shopt -s nullglob dotglob; f=(*.jpeg); ((! ${#f[@]}))); then echo "El directoro $dir tiene jpegs"; fi; done < <(find dir/ -type d -print0)
<erUSUL> JRamirez: while read -r -d '' dir; do if (shopt -s nullglob dotglob; f=(*.jpeg); ((! ${#f[@]}))); then echo "El directoro $dir no tiene jpegs"; fi; done < <(find dir/ -type d -print0)
<guampa> JRamirez: con agregar un else a la linea de erUSUL podes detectar el caso de que NO tengan los archivos que indiques
<guampa> o mas bien un "elif"
<JRamirez> erUSUL, GRACIAS.. voy a probar!!
<erUSUL> parece que tube un par de errores :P « while read -r -d '' dir; do if (shopt -s nullglob dotglob; f=("$dir"/*.jpeg); ((${#f[@]}))); then echo "El directorio $dir tiene jpegs"; fi; don < <(find dirrectorio/ -type d -print0)
<erUSUL> tuve*
<JRamirez> erUSUL, un error. en el ultimo done? te tragaste la E?
<erUSUL> puede ser
<JRamirez> puede ser? osea que servirá igual?
<mimecar> JRamirez: no, que está mal
<mimecar> ya lo verás cuando ejecutes el script
<guampa> dirfind="data/gfx" ; while read -r -d '' dir; do echo -n "El directorio $dir "; if (shopt -s nullglob dotglob; f=("$dir"/*.jpg); ((${#f[@]}))); then true; else echo -n "no "; fi; echo "tiene jpegs"; done < <(find $dirfind -type d -print0)
<guampa> ahi tuneado
<PunkiD> exir
<JRamirez> WOW... guampa que belleza.... GRACIAS..
<JRamirez> erUSUL, gracias.
<guampa> jajaja, lo ideo erUSUL
<JRamirez> sip, sip.. obvio.. por eso les doy las gracais a los 2.. xD
<JRamirez> guampa, se puede poner con 2 tipos de archivos al tiempo? o esto no seria funcional?
<mimecar> JRamirez: añade condiciones al if
<guampa> se puede hacer otro loop en una lista de extensiones, o talvez modificar el globbing (no entiendo ese globbin)
<guampa> o añadir mas ifs, si no vas a usar muchas extensiones
<JRamirez> el otro if ira tras del otro? :S como seria?
<JRamirez> guampa, pues! solo unas 2 o 3.
<guampa> desde el primer "do echo" .. hasta "fi;" lo copias entre ultimo punto y coma y el done
<guampa> y cambias los mensajes y la extension
<guampa> es bastante feito, pero si no lo vas a usar mucho
<JRamirez> xD
<JRamirez> voy a ver.
<JRamirez> usarlo usarlo... uffffff mucho.. xD
<guampa> otra seria parametrizar la extension, como al principio esta parametrizado el directorio a buscar, entonces seria "for extension in ext1 ext2 extN; do (todo el choclo); done
<guampa> lo que tiene esa variante es que vas a recorrer el arbol entero una vez x extension
<JRamirez> guampa, ahhh entiendo. seria como ejecutar 2 veces el mismo comando solo cambiando la ext..
<guampa> si
<fzeta> Hi
<JRamirez> guampa, mmmm ese ciclo.. que dices... parece interesante.. xD extension in ext1 ext2 extN; do (tbla bla bla bla); done
<guampa> si, para no listar el dir entero por cada extension podes hacer ese ciclo dentro del while original
<JRamirez> extension in rar zip; do (dirfind="." ; while read -r -d '' dir; do echo -n "El directorio $dir "; if (shopt -s nullglob dotglob; f=("$dir"/*.$extension); ((${#f[@]}))); then true; else echo -n "no "; fi; echo "tiene $extension"; done < <(find $dirfind -type d -print0)); done
<JRamirez> Esto estaria bien argumentado asi? (yo no se casi de programar. xD)
<JRamirez> o al principio tendria que ir algun separador entre el rar y zip.
<guampa> extensiones="ext1 ext2 ext3"; dirfind="data/gfx" ; while read -r -d '' dir; do for extension in $extensiones; do echo -n "El directorio $dir "; if (shopt -s nullglob dotglob; f=("$dir"/*.$extension); ((${#f[@]}))); then true; else echo -n "no "; fi; echo "tiene archivos .$extension"; done; done < <(find $dirfind -type d -print0)
<guampa> ah no estaba leyendo :p
<guampa> esa anda
<JRamirez> si anda? ahh xD
<JRamirez> y si por ejemplo lo pongo como script. y quiero que los argumenntos de las extensiones los ponga al momento de ejecutarlo podria colocar lo siguiente..
<guampa> si lo pones como script al principio pone extensiones="$1" y 2da linea dirfind="$2"
<JRamirez> extensiones="ext1 ext2 ext3";  en ves de esto.. colocar.. extensiones="$1 $2 $3";  segun el numero de archivos a buscar
<guampa> como primer parametro pasale una cadena con comillas
<guampa> mas facil para el script
<guampa> extensiones separadas por espacio
<JRamirez> guampa, pero puedo ponerle "$1 $2 $3" para 3 tipos diferentes de archivos?
<JRamirez> ah ok
<guampa> seguro
<jhonny> hola a todos
<jhonny> como estan
<jhonny> quien puede ayudarme
<jhonny> mi camara no se ve.
<jhonny> hello
<juanito1> jhonny, que distro usas ?
<jhonny> juanitol: como estas manito
<jhonny> tengo una mini-acer aspire one
<Sr_ubuntu> Hello
<Sr_ubuntu> ¿Alguien me puede ayudar con un "comando"? Por favor...          $ find /media/DISK_IMG -name '.*' -exec 'cp -a' {} Escritorio/USBBBB
<Sr_ubuntu> find: falta un parámetro para «-exec»
<Sr_ubuntu>  
<Sr_ubuntu> por qué me stderrea? D;
<guampa> agrega espacio y \; al final
<Sr_ubuntu> guampa: cierto! grax :)
<Sr_ubuntu> interesante...
<Sr_ubuntu> podría hacer...
<Sr_ubuntu> (sorry por tantos intros xD)     find /media/DISK_IMG -name '.*' && -name  '*' -exec cp -a {} Escritorio/USBBBB \;   NO sé, la cuestión es moverlo al mismo directorio los archivos ocultos que los normale,s en vez de mover todos los ocultos a un mismo direcotiro
<erUSUL> Sr_ubuntu: que hace ese && ahí?
<guampa> un and del find
<Sr_ubuntu> quiero buscar los archivos ocultos y no ocultos para moverlos todos al mismo tiempo.
<guampa> un glob entonces, con cp
<Sr_ubuntu> cp -a no coge los ocultos
 * erUSUL mira pero no encuentra && en el man de find
<Sr_ubuntu> glob? whatt?
<Sr_ubuntu> erUSUL: era un ejemplo visual (C programming XD)
<Sr_ubuntu> guampa: send me a command please \;
<erUSUL> Sr_ubuntu:  ( shopt -s dotglob ; cp -a origen/* destino/ )
<guampa> cp -a {*,.*}
<Sr_ubuntu> mmm?
<Sr_ubuntu> cuál de los dos métodos? xD
 * guampa observa con curiosidad como este canal se esta pareciendo un toque a #bash
<cousteau> qué hace eso de {*,.*}?
 * Sr_ubuntu está maravillado con este canal ;/
<guampa> toma tanto "cualquier cosa" como "punto seguido de cualquier cosa"
<cousteau> ah... lo mismo que   * .*   vamos
<guampa> ah hahaha si :)
<Sr_ubuntu> mm me apunto los 2 métodos ;) muchas gracias weys
<cousteau> creí que era algo así como "copia todos los archivos a todos los archivos que empiezan con "."
<guampa> en realidad cousteau, no probe tu comando
<guampa> pero si lo leyera a mi me dice "copiar todo a lo mismo pero con un punto adelante"
<Sr_ubuntu> reisub, espero no usarte nunca ;) lol xD
<cousteau> de hecho yo creo que le falta algo a eso... debería ser algo como   cp -a * .* carpeta
<cousteau> si no, va a hacer algo como   cp foo bar baz .bat .boo .quux
<cousteau> es decir, "copiar foo, bar, baz, .bat y .boo a la carpeta .quux"
<guampa> me empezo a copiar todo al dir superior
<Tarrasquero> cp -arb * .* carpeta ← y esto cousteau
<cousteau> además, .* también se expande a . y ..
<guampa> ahhh
<guampa> ahi ta
<cousteau> en resumen... es mala idea ese comando
<Sr_ubuntu> erUSUL power XD
<cousteau> Tarrasquero, qué hace -b? y para qué usas -r si ya usas -a?
<Tarrasquero> backup
<Tarrasquero> -a es para conservar permisos
<Tarrasquero> -r recursivo
<Sr_ubuntu> y conservar la fecha de modificación
<cousteau> no, --preserve=all es para conservar permisos
<Tarrasquero> lo digo por las carpetas
<cousteau> -a = -dR --preserve=all
<Tarrasquero> un momento
<guampa> estaria bueno un #bash-es
<cousteau> es decir, el -a lleva implícito -r
<cousteau> cp -a es la forma de copiar que hace lo que parece más intuitivo
<Tarrasquero> ok ;) no caí en la cuenta
<Tarrasquero> si se quiere puedes hacer cp -aub archivos /carpetadestino
<Tarrasquero> pero es mas que nada para backups
<Sr_ubuntu> lol, nunca un comando había tanto de qué hablar xdxd
<carnau> mejor un rsync, no? ;-)
<Tarrasquero> la verdad es que no seguí el hilo pero solo leí pocas lineas
<guampa> si hubo 100 lineas para el humilde cp, hablar de lo que se puede haer con rsync toma mas o menos 1 mes xD
<Sr_ubuntu> XDDDDDDD
<Sr_ubuntu> cp me gusta más
<Sr_ubuntu> xd
<guampa> con rsync y cp -l se puede hacer un sistema de versionado que muestre en disco copias multiples de un arbol y que almacene solo los cambios
<Sr_ubuntu> O_O
<Tarrasquero> guampa: lo mismo que cp -aub
<Sr_ubuntu> guampa: te invito a hacerlo XD
<guampa> lo tengo hecho
<Tarrasquero> y es mas simple
<Sr_ubuntu> O_O'
<guampa> no creo que de el mismo resultado
<guampa> ni tenga soporte para red ni ssh gracias a rsync
<Sr_ubuntu> hombre, rsync no copia si el file destino es = al file origen
<Tarrasquero> -a conserva los propietarios -u update -b backup
<Sr_ubuntu> update? entonces actualiza la versión de cp? xD
<Tarrasquero> X¨D
<Sr_ubuntu> byebye
<Sr_ubuntu> señoraubunta(L) xD
<jvargas90> como hago para saber todos los comandos que se han echo en la consola
<jvargas90> como un historial no se puede?
<guampa> history
<jvargas90> como lo uso
<guampa> tipeas esa palabra en una consola y le das enter
<xangua> solo aprieta la tecla arriba
<xangua> mmm eso también, no lo sabía :O
<jvargas90> grax
<root> buenas
<SATANIC> ke onda
<SATANIC> bueh re aburridos
<guampa> SATANIC: para divertirte esta el offtopic
<guampa> bueh se fue al italpark
<jvargas90> hola que tal
<jvargas90> tengo una pregunta un poco básica vean en una carpeta con directorios tengo varios archivos que traen la siguiente informacion contenida  "/perro/casa/animal"
<jvargas90> y la quiero cambiar "gato/choza/ganzo"
<jvargas90> cmo le puedo hacer para cambiar ese patron en varios archivos?
<guampa> find carpeta -exec sed -i "s|perro/casa/animal|gato/choza/ganzo|g" {} \;
<jvargas90> guampa: eso es recursivo?
<guampa> si
<jvargas90> en el contenido de los archivos?
<jvargas90> o en nombre de los archivos?
<guampa> eso es en el contenido
<jvargas90> grax
<guampa> nadas
<jvargas90> guampa: otra pregunta yo puedo sed por nano o vim en el comando
<guampa> usarlos para el reemplazo?
<jvargas90> sip
<guampa> porque queres usar esos en vez de sed?
<jvargas90> curiosidad?
<guampa> esos editores no hacen nada x linea de comandos, son visuales
<guampa> sed no es visual, y por eso si se puede usar
<jvargas90> mmm yao
<jvargas90> a si pos si jeje
<guampa> ponele
<guampa> cat | sed '/a/d'
<guampa> y escribi "hola como andai"
<jvargas90> y eso para que ?
<guampa> digo,  que sed funciona sin cursor ni nada para editar
<guampa> vos le decis que queres que haga y le tiras el texto o como mucho un nombre de archivo
<guampa> alguno usa seahorse para claves ssh?
<guampa> ya ta
#ubuntu-es 2011-03-11
<gusan0r> buenas, como es el comando purge?
<gusan0r> es purge? XD
<gusan0r> no recuerdo
<ha_ny> con lo facil que es googlear antes de preguntar
<gusan0r> ha_ny, fumamela
<dabor> ha_ny, googlear es +fácil, más rápido y más completo !!! :-)))
<ha_ny> xD jajaja
<dabor> y encima gratis !!
<ha_ny> bueno, es que algunas preguntas como que sobran, si está claro que no encontraras en google porque venir a ocupar a alguien que podria estar ayudando a alguien con un problema real
<ha_ny> lo*
<m4v> ha_ny: no mandes a googlear a la gente en este canal, si no quieres ayudar no lo hagas.
<dabor> m4v, a veces googlear ayuda mucho, no veo que sea una mala costumbre
<m4v> sí, pero no deja de ser apropiado en este canal, tratamos de ofrecer soporte serio y profesional, mandar a usar google no es soporte.
<m4v> debería ser s/no apropiado/apropiado/ supongo, dobles negativos
<ha_ny> m4v: yo no mande a googlear, asi que controlate los nervios
<m4v> ha_ny: ah no?
<m4v> que hiciste entonces?
<ha_ny> sube y lee
<m4v> en vez de contestar la pregunta, le dijiste que googlear es mejor. No se como lo leés vos, pero cualquiera lo leería como "usa google"
<ha_ny> jajaja que dices no sabes leer? que no ves que eso lo dijo el otro user
<m4v> "<ha_ny> con lo facil que es googlear antes de preguntar"
<m4v> ha_ny: y preferiría una mejor predisposición de tu parte al discutir.
<ha_ny> y yo preferiria que no pusieras palabras que no he dicho en mi voca
<m4v> acabo de citar.
<ha_ny> antes de eso, dijistes que yo dije que googlear es mejor, en ningun momento dije ni di a entender eso.
<m4v> y como se supone que uno debe entender "con lo facil que es googlear antes de preguntar"?
<dabor> #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<m4v> dabor: lamentablemente ha_ny no está en -ot, y preferiría dejar en claro las pautas del canal aquí.
<ha_ny> lo divertido es que ya he tenido un encontronaso con el hace un tiempo xD, al parecer le gusta la guerra a este man.
<m4v> sinó, hubiera usado un /query
<chilicuil> solo fue un comentario rapido
<m4v> ha_ny: bueno, supongo que de todas formas entendiste mi punto. Lo dejo ahí.
<ha_ny> m4v: si, te entendí.
<ha_ny> pero yo no dije que era mejor googlear que preguntar aqui.
<guampa> uh
<guampa> man hace una hora que esta esta maquinita de discusion
<guampa> tanta la ofensa?
<guampa> ya fue
<Guest18643> hola, tengo problemas para que funcione mi control de ajuste de brillo, alguien ayuda?
<ha_ny> no esperes que te digan si, pregunta
<Guest18643> pues, como hago que funcione? haha
<m4v> Guest18643: no sabríamos como ayudarte sin más información, que netbook/notebook es? que haz tratado para arreglarlo? etc etc
<Guest18643> tengo una gateway ID49C07
<m4v> ya de por si no tengo idea como funciona el tema del brillo, en mi netbook siempre funcionó.
<Guest18643> el controlador grafico es intel gma HD
<ha_ny> y que no te funciona en el teklado? o con el mismo icono¿
<Guest18643> pues al apretar la combinacion de teclas aparece el modulito en la pantalla
<Guest18643> pero el brillo no cambia
<dzup2> Guest18643: sudo su;for i in {1..20}; do acpi_fakekey 225;done;exit
<ha_ny> pero por el icono te funciona?
<dzup2> Guest18643: sudo su;for i in {1..20}; do acpi_fakekey 224;done;exit   <---menos claro
<hashashin> Guest18643, prueba en /etc/default/grub poner esto GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=Linux" y reinicia a mi se me arreglo asi
<m4v> no encontré nada relevante sobre esa notebook
<hashashin> seguramente este la linea  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" sin nada asi
<Guest18643> esa linea la tengo asi: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="splash acpi_osi=Linux"
<hashashin> pues entonces no la toques XD
<Guest18643> alguna otra sugerencia?
<ha_ny> Gest18643: ami me pasa eso cuando tengo activada la opcion de saber donde esta el raton pulsando control.
<ha_ny> Guest18643:
<Guest18643> la tengo desactivada
<ha_ny> y te pregunto de nuevo, por el icono te funciona?
<Guest18643> am, cual icono?
<ha_ny> la miniaplicacion de brillo que puedes añadir al panel
<Guest18643> probare
<Guest18643> nop, no funciona
<hashashin> Guest18643, xbacklight?
<Guest18643> ya lo probe yt ampoco
<Guest18643> dzup2, esa linea que significa?
<dzup2> simula 20 veses una precionada de la tecla de brillo que traen los teclados
<Guest18643> um, pues no hizo nada =(
<hashashin> parece que esa tarjeta grafica no se lleva mu bien con xrandr igual el problema viene por ahi, no se
<hashashin> Guest18643, esto podrias probar GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor intel_idle.max_cstate=0"
<hashashin> luego update-grub y reiniciar
<hashashin> y update-initramfs -u
<Guest18643> ok reboot
<carlos_> hashashin, quedo peor u.u
<hashashin> pues nada dejalo como estaba y lo mismo, update-grub y update-initramfs lo tenias asi  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="splash acpi_osi=Linux"
<carlos_> el que edite fue el DEFAULT
<Siniestro> hola
<agu10^> hello
<agu10^> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkM7rdp7SAE
<agu10^> hola
<agu10^> pueden comentar mi video?
<agu10^> o darle thumbs up ?
<m4v> !spam agu10^
<kubot> agu10^: En #Ubuntu-es no queremos spam o propaganda de ningún tipo, sea de canales IRC, o temas relacionados con Linux. Es molesto y de mala educación.
<agu10^> m4v, q no te gusta el video?
<m4v> agu10^: no nos interesa, dejalo ya.
<agu10^> ah ok
<DavidReza> alguien sabe de qué plugin es la carpeta Obs de Compiz?
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<Jakeukalane> hola buenas, quería saber si puedo borrar tranquilamente la carpeta tmp que está dentro de wine
<m4v> dentro de wine? dentro de ~/.wine no será? igual yo no tengo ningún tmp ahí
<guampa> Jakeukalane: te ocupa mucho espacio?
<Jakeukalane> sí, bueno es que tengo un acceso directo llamado wine que apunta a .wine ^^.   300 MB
<Jakeukalane> he decido borrarlo al final porque parecían todo instaladores de programas que instalé a medias..
<Jakeukalane> voy a probar el usb live a ver si mi problema del touchpad es del xorg o realmente del touchpad
<Jakeukalane> saludos, ahora os cuento
<ElVillano> saludos
<ElVillano> problema con red wifi tengo conexión pero no puedo acceder a la red
<TecladoZurdo> ?? esta mal la contraseña
<TecladoZurdo> hya veces por que pusiste con m y no M se sabe poner loca la red
<PunkiD> alguien usa un lcd BenQ FP92W a?
<PunkiD> (
<Siniestro> hola
<Siniestro> algien con vida
<ElVillano> Siniestro, saludos
<Siniestro> como estas
<ElVillano> todo bien
<Siniestro> si el ubuntu genial
<Siniestro> solo el warcraft 3 me da un problemita
<PunkiD> exit
<DavidReza> hola, alguien me podría recordar el comando para abrir la ventan de gnome configuration tool?
<guampa> gconf-editor
<DavidReza> mmil gracias guampa
<guampa> x nada DavidReza
<guampa> bye canal
<nanovany> camarads ke onda!!
<nanovany> mi navegador Opera es muy lento en ubuntu 10.10
<nanovany> ayuda :S
<arp-off> usa firefox
<arp-off> que PC tenes?
<nanovany> uso firefox y opera, pero en opera veo los videos de youtube, ya ke firefox los carga lento y carga lento la pagina
<nanovany> pero al navegar, opera, despues de un tiempo, empeiza a navegar muy lento, abre las paginas lentoo
<nanovany> muy lento pss a comparacion el ke tengo en window$
<dzup2> esta embrujada
<nanovany> mmmm
<arp-off> que pc tenes
<arp-off> ?
<nanovany> eeem
<nanovany> especificaciones?
<arp-off> se
<arp-off> Procesador
<arp-off> RAM
<arp-off> ...
<nanovany> ram=3 gb
<nanovany> procesador: amd turion 64x2
<nanovany> ati radeon grafics
<arp-off> ok
<arp-off> tenes los drivers de ATI instalados
<arp-off> ?
<nanovany> eeeem no sabria decirte
<nanovany> donde lo checo
<arp-off> ja
<arp-off> lo instalaste hace mucho
<arp-off> a ubuntu?
<nanovany> siii hace muchoo
<Luck> Hola compañeros tengo virtualizado ubuntu dentro de xp
<nanovany> desde la 9
<nanovany> eeem
<nanovany> bueno desde el jaunty
<nanovany> xD
<Luck> desde ase un buen rato :) el problema esque tengo informacion y necesito compartila
<arp-off> ok
<Luck> como puedo compartirlas :S
<arp-off> Luck que feo
<Luck> jjajaajajajaj
<Luck> ya se :S
<arp-off> realmente feo...
<arp-off> que necesitas saber
<arp-off> ?
<Luck> compartir  una carpeta de ubuntu
<arp-off> un segundo
<arp-off> nanovany
<arp-off> ve a Controladores de Hardware
<arp-off> en el menu de Administracion o Sistema
<nanovany> ok
<arp-off> fijate si sale algun controlador instalado
<arp-off> para tu placa VGA
<nanovany> ok
<nanovany> en controladores adicionales?
<arp-off> sip
<nanovany> no s eestan usando controladores privativos en este sistema
<nanovany> arp-off: es lo que me sale
<arp-off> privativo
<arp-off> para la ATI
<arp-off> ?
<nanovany> pss no me sale nada de nada
<nanovany> solo ese mensje
<nanovany> ningun otro controldor
<nanovany> disponible
<arp-off> deberia decirte
<arp-off> fiajte en Controladores de Hardware
<arp-off> ahi suele estar
<nanovany> nooo arp-off no hy nada mas:S
<arp-off> que ATI tenes
<arp-off> ?
<nanovany> radeon graphics
<arp-off> modelo
<arp-off> ?
<arp-off> nanovany
<arp-off> escribi aca en el chat
<arp-off> /exec -o lspci | grep VGA
<arp-off> esa linea...
<Luck> hola :S jeej
<nanovany> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<Luck> una duda :S
<nanovany> yaa arp-off
<nanovany> ke paso luck
<arp-off> um
<Luck> mmm mira haber si me explico
<arp-off> jaja
<arp-off> la X1200
<arp-off> bueno
<arp-off> es media viejita
<Luck> cuanto instale ubuntu ase un buen rato jejejej
<nanovany> BUuu :S:S
<arp-off> Luck
<Luck> la ventana lo agustes a la pantalla
<arp-off> por empezar pone la interface de la VM, en modo Bridge
<Luck> emmm
<arp-off> para no romperte la cabeza
<arp-off> ...
<Luck> emm virtualbox
<arp-off> si virtualbox
<arp-off> ponelo en Bridge a su interface
<arp-off> (modo puente)
<arp-off> ...
<arp-off> nanovany, si necesita driver
<Luck> :S no te entiendo
<Luck> has de  cuenta que la ventana esta ajustada
<arp-off> ?
<Luck> y no me da la opcion de ver pantalla completa
<nanovany> y donde lo consigo arp-off ? bueno como lo busco
<arp-off> de la web de ati  voy a ver si hay disponible
<arp-off> para tu modelo...
<Luck> aii me sale la opcion de instalar  el Guest Additions
<nanovany> ok gracias camarada
<arp-off> es una desktop no
<arp-off> ?
<arp-off> nanovany
<nanovany> sii
<arp-off> ok
<arp-off> nanovany
<arp-off> es ubuntu x32 o x64?
<nanovany> ke paso
<nanovany> x32
<arp-off> ok
<arp-off> nanovany https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run
<arp-off> baja eso
<nanovany> ok arp-off voi para alla
<arp-off> ok
<arp-off> avisa cuando termine de bajar
<nanovany> siii arp -off
<nanovany> gracias ya lo toy bajando un momento
<arp-off> ok
<nanovany> oie arp-off, mi tarjeta ati
<nanovany> apoco si esta chafa ;s
<bushido240> alguien me ayuda
<bushido240> quisiera sabe run programa de ubuntu
<bushido240> que em ayude a detectar al audio de una cansion y saber la musica
<bushido240> mmmm
<nanovany> arp-off ya se descargo camarada
<nanovany> el archivo
<bushido240> men me ayuda spls
<arp-off>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              
<arp-off> ok
<nanovany> ya, ahora ke hago?
<arp-off> abri una terminal
<nanovany> ok
<nanovany> ahora
<arp-off> nanovany ?
<nanovany> siii
<nanovany> ya la abri
<arp-off> ok
<arp-off> en la terminal anda al directorio donde descargaste el archivo
<nanovany> rayos :s.. ando muy novato aun:S
<nanovany> lo puse en escritorio
<arp-off> ok
<arp-off> cd Escritorio
<arp-off> o Desktop
<nanovany> ya
<arp-off> ok
<arp-off> ahora pone
<arp-off> ls
<nanovany> ya
<nanovany> me sale el nombre del archivo
<arp-off> ok
<arp-off> pone
<arp-off> chmod +x nombredearchivo
<nanovany> yaa
<nanovany> :S
<arp-off> no deberia decirte nada
<arp-off> tras ejecutar el comando
<nanovany> sii
<nanovany> no me salio nada de nada
<arp-off> ok
<nanovany> ok
<nanovany> ahora
<arp-off> ok
<arp-off> ahora pone
<arp-off> sudo ./nombrearchivo
<arp-off> (usando el ./ todo junto)
<arp-off> y con sudo
<nanovany> eem yaa
<nanovany> esta descomprimiedo
<nanovany> :s
<arp-off> ???
<arp-off> descomprimiendo
<arp-off> te va ejecutar un Setup
<arp-off> de ATI
<arp-off> ...
<arp-off> el Catalyst
<nanovany> Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<nanovany> default:v2:i686:lib::none:2.6.35-27-generic-pae; make sure that the version is being
<nanovany> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<nanovany> me sale eso arp-off
<nanovany> :S:S:S
<arp-off> uh
<arp-off> a ver
<arp-off> pone
<nanovany> aja
<arp-off> sudo ./nombrearchivo --iscurrentdistro
<arp-off>  aver si le gusta....
<nanovany> jajaja
<nanovany> ok
<arp-off> el tema es que esa placa es vieja
<arp-off> y el controlador debe ser un invento chino... apesar que es del 2009
<arp-off> y dice que soporta ubuntu
<arp-off> talvez no la ultima version
<nanovany> :S:S no maah, tons esta viejita mi placa :( caray ke chafa jajajaj
<nanovany> me salio una descripcion muy larga:S
<arp-off> ok
<arp-off> mira
<arp-off> pone
<arp-off> rm -f nombrearchivo
<arp-off> vas a tener que ver si por repositorio conseguis los drivers
<dzup> ..."un invento chino ..."   <--heh
<nanovany> jejeje oook
<dzup> como dijeramos aqui ... salio pintito el gatito ... :p
<nanovany> ejecuto ese comando
<nanovany> pero no sale nada
<bushido240> alguiens abe un programa
<bushido240> para saber el nombred e una cansion ?
<bushido240> para ubuntu
<bushido240> ???
<arp-off> hay web's
<arp-off> para eso...
<arp-off> y no andan ....
<arp-off> no adivinan nada
<nanovany> buuu
<nanovany> entocnes ya no podre
<nanovany> instalar el driver :S
<dzup> ...aca le vendieron una camarita de peliculas portatil x 1200 pesos ...porque se la acababa de robar de la tienda el tipo, total la compro y al prenderla ya dentro de su casa era u radio am/fm la cosa xD, el tipo se compro un radio de 1200 >p
<bushido240> sabes si puedes conseguir la cansion
<dzup> ...susedio hoy e la tarde heh
<bushido240> de una musica que me puedas ayudar
<bushido240> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwoCqi75cIw&feature=related
<bushido240> minuto 7:15
<bushido240> sale la cansion
<dzup> pues google amigo :p
<bushido240> no se inglish
<bushido240> :(
<bushido240> echame una mano
<dzup> @google http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwoCqi75cIw&feature=related
<dzup> !google http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwoCqi75cIw&feature=related
<kubot> No matches found.
<bushido240> :S
<bushido240> no puedes ?
<nanovany> bueno gracias arp-off
<nanovany> :S.. caray, si no fnciona en ubuntu :S
<nanovany> yo que queria mudarme complemante a ubuntu:S
<nanovany> pero caray, no le sakare el poco provecho a mi lap xD
<nanovany> gracias arp-off nos vemso luego, saludos carmada!!!
<bushido240> donde descargo musica en linux ?
<fosco_> donde? supongo que quieres decir con que programa, no?
<bushido240> se
<fosco_> bushido240, tienes muchas opciones, amule para la red emule, deluge para la red torrent, limewire para red gnutela...
<fosco_> !p2p
<kubot> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<bushido240> pero limewrae
<bushido240> ya no existe
<fosco_> hay otras opciones, frostwire, vuze...
<bushido240> esa la descarge ya
<bushido240> es buena :D
<pepebon> hola
<pepebon> todos durmiendo no?
<fosco_> no
<AndroUser2> hi
<fosco_> buenas
<caniis> iyoo busco ayudaaa para averiguar como se planifican procesos desde la terminal para que se ejecuten en cierto tiempo
<caniis> alguien me puede ayudar?
<fosco_> caniis, puedes usar el comando at o el cron (mas completo)
<caniis> podrias ponerme un ejemplo?
<caniis> k pruebe aber
<caniis> ermanooo
<caniis> foscoo
<fosco_> si quieres realizar puntualmente una accion en un momento determinado usa el comando at
<fosco_> man at si quieres saber más
<fosco_> si quieres realizar una tarea programada repetidamente usa cron
<fosco_> man crontab si quieres saber más
<caniis> ok
<alexneb> hau
<alexneb> alguien conoce o sabe forma alguna de instalar mipony en ubuntu?.. via wine me instala pero me da error
<fosco_> que es mipony?
<avernos> sabeis que pata de un leg es la positiva? la larga o la corta?
<Tarrasquero> buenos
 * xoan buenas
<Thekernel> buenas
<pipo65> buenas
<guampa> buenas
<pipo65> alguien q use joomla
<pipo65> buenas guampa
<pipo65> como andas
<guampa> contento, hoy es mi ultimo dia y arrancan las vacaciones :D
<pipo65> jajja piola :D
<Jakeukalane> hola
<guampa> seeeeee
<pipo65> hola Jakeukalane
<pipo65> viajas a algun lugar
<pipo65> a alguna isla paradisiaca
<Jakeukalane> me he puesto las DNS de OpenNIC, pero he visto que cada vez que enciendo el ordenador tengo que volver a ponerlas en /etc/resolv.conf
<Jakeukalane> alguien sabe que se podría hacer?
<pipo65> Jakeukalane: puedes optar por configurar el /etc/network/interfaces
<guampa> oh si me voy a honolulu hawaii
<fosco_> Jakeukalane, ubuntu por defecto no usa esos archivos, usa el gestor de red de gnome
<guampa> no mentira a mar del plata pero algo es algo
<erUSUL> Jakeukalane: que pone si haces « head -n 2 /etc/resolv.conf » ?
<pipo65> guampa: de regreso me traes unas palmeras
<guampa> :P
<pipo65> jajajaj
<Jakeukalane> el DNS de OpenNIC pero porque lo he editado después ya
<guampa> Jakeukalane: no es necesario si usas network-manager
<guampa> con ponerlas en la conexion a Internet que usas habitualmente listo
<pipo65> buena pregunta
<guampa> si usas dhcp configuralo para que solo te tome la direccion, y el dns lo pones vos
<pipo65> usas nm-applet
<Jakeukalane> mmm, no sé que es dhcp
<Jakeukalane> sí
<Jakeukalane> uso nm-applet
<guampa> que conexion a internet usas
<pipo65> click boton derecho
<Jakeukalane> wifi
<pipo65> editar conecciones
<pipo65> solapa inalambrico
<Jakeukalane> al editar las inalámbricas que más utilizo no encuentro nada de DNS
<pipo65> seleccionas tu coneccion actual
<pipo65> Jakeukalane: en ipv4
<pipo65> o ipv6
<Jakeukalane> erUSUL,  si lo dejase sin editar esa línea me daría 192.1.1.1 creo
<Jakeukalane> estoy utilizando ipv6
<Jakeukalane> perdón
<Jakeukalane> 4
<Jakeukalane> ipv4
<pipo65> lo mismo
<pipo65> una solapa esta al lado de la otra
<erUSUL> Jakeukalane: me refiero al comentario que suele aparecer poniendo « DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN »
<erUSUL> Jakeukalane: mas claro agua
<Jakeukalane> no aparece ese comentario.....
<Jakeukalane> aparece # Generated by NetworkManager  que se puede interpretar así ahora que lo pienso....
<erUSUL> pues deberia ;P. pero veo que ya te estan llevando por el buen camino. en la solapa ipv4 cambia de automatico. a automatico solo direcciones y pon los dns que quieras
<Jakeukalane> gracias
<Jakeukalane> y cuantos DNS necesito?
<pipo65> 1 o 2
<Jakeukalane> porque en el archivo puse 3
<guampa> no pasa nada si pones de mas
<Jakeukalane> y tienen que ser de lo mismo?
<guampa> tienen que ser distintos
<pipo65> por ejemp si usas los de google son 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4
<erUSUL> se suelen poner 2; uno principal y el de reserva
<Jakeukalane> quiero decir, me refiero que si se pueden mezclar diferentes servicios
<guampa> no importa
<Jakeukalane> ok
<pipo65> si fuerasen los de speedy 200.51.211.7 200.51.212.7
<Jakeukalane> separados por comas?
<guampa> podes poner los de tu isp + los de google + los de opendns si te place
<pipo65> no se yo le separo por un espacio
<pipo65> los de opendns no los tengo
<Jakeukalane> guampa, pipo65, erUSUL  gracias
<pipo65> si alguien los quiere aportar
<pipo65> de nada
<Jakeukalane> yo usaba los de opendns
<Jakeukalane> pero ahora he visto la iniciativa de opennic
<pipo65> a mi me esta funcionando bien los de google pero no esta mal tener otros mas
<pipo65> con los de mi isp se arranstran un poco
<pipo65> andan cuando quieren
<Jakeukalane> y tengo que rellenar el resto de apartados?  dominios de búsqueda y id del cliente Dhcp??
<guampa> nada
<guampa> eso es para redes locales
<Jakeukalane> guay, funciona y en el resolv.conf pone  192.168.1.1 :-D
<Jakeukalane> saludos
<gkahn_> buenos dias, acabo de instalar ubuntu 10 lts 64 bits y no puedo instalar el reproductor flash player. Seguí un enlace http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/76907 pero no me resulta. Alguna idea
<gkahn_> =
<gkahn_> ?
<fosco_> gkahn_, no necesitas seguir ninguna guia
<fosco_> simplemente ejecuta sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<gkahn_> ok, estoy ejecutando, te comento como me ha ido apenas termine de instalar
<fosco_> ok
<gkahn_> fosco_ funciona a la perfeccion, muchisimas gracias por tu ayuda
<fosco_> ok
<gkahn_> seguramente ya me tendrán por aca haciendo mas consultas, de momento con eso estoy ok. Estoy migrando los computadores de la empresa a linux
<guampa> los de la gente?
<guampa> o servers?
<gkahn_> usuarios solamente, solo se ocupan programas especificos que funcionan muy bien sobre linux, esto del flash player es solo un agazajo para que puedan ver algunas cosillas por internet,xD
<guampa> que bien
<pipo65> te dejan ver youtube en tu empresa
<pipo65> posta q es un agazajo
<guampa> gkahn_: usan algun servicio de directorio en tu red?
<gkahn_> si, no hay problema mientras la pega este bien hecha
<pipo65> yo en la que estoy les queria dejar el flash pero la empresa me dijo que el resto de los empleados se pondrian holagazanes
<gkahn_> de momento no, guampa, estamos recien comenzando con el depto informatico
<gkahn_> aqui si que hay reliquias de pc
<guampa> bien, pues que suerte que te dejen armar toda la red en linux
<gkahn_> afortunadamente, todo se puede reutilizar gracias a linux
<pipo65> ubuntu server anda muy bien
<guampa> es un trabajo pero una vez hecho bien puede quedar muy muy bueno
<pipo65> lo implemente para unas camaras de seguridad
<gkahn_> si le pongo un win7, tendria que comprar todo el hard nuevo
<gkahn_> ahi el dueño me decapita XD
<pipo65> gkahn_:usas open office para suite de ofimatica
<guampa> yo en donde estoy tengo que pelear para poder armar tal o cual server en linux, ni pensar en las maquinas de la gente
<pipo65> yo lo hize mas facil
<gkahn_> por el momento tengo que seguir con office 2003, tengo que traspasar algunas planillas que tienen formulas con macros a openoffice, pero de momento me quedo con office 2003 hasta que termine con todos los pc
<pipo65> y lo bueno es q pierden dinero
<guampa> el server de archivos me lo bajaron y era muy bueno, dos mirrors versionados con samba integrados a un dominio windows
<gkahn_> y luego paso esas macros a openoffice y dejo todo opensource
<guampa> iba a pasarlo a drbd luego :(
<pipo65> hay muchas empresas que usan google docs
<pipo65> pero no lo veo seguro
<pipo65> eso de subir todo a la nuve
<gkahn_> yo estoy de momento escribiendo un soft en php+mysql para control interno y asi usar solo las planillas para nalisis
<gkahn_> analisis digo
<gkahn_> aqui aun funcionan a puras planillas, y son una cantidad impresionante, por el momento toda la info la estoy guardando en bdd mysql y luego crearé un front-end para manipulacion de info por parte de los usuarios
<gkahn_> el unico pc con 64 bits es el mio xDDD
<gkahn_> tenia que tener alguna regalia....
<gkahn_> bueno, gracias nuevamente, estamos al habla
<exio4> holas.. XD
 * alexneb a comer
<exio4> Alguna recomendacion para "luego" instalar ubuntu ?
<exio4> no guias
<avernos> alguien tiene idea de como hacer data recovery de un hd que se ha borrado y particionado de nuevo ?
<Jakeukalane> hola buenas, como podría abrir un archivo mdb?? creo que son bases de datos de microsoft... no me lo abre en el openoffice
<luckatoni> mdb es un formato de openoffice base
<luckatoni> microsoft es accdb
<gvaldenegro> Buenas tardes, neceisto ayuda en la configuracion de MySQL es urgente, alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<gvaldenegro> porfavor alguien que me ayude con la configuracion de MySQL
<gvaldenegro> Dj_Dexter sabes algo sobre la configuracion de MySQL en Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> avernos: testdisk? photorec? scalpel? con mucha paciencia.
<erUSUL> !undelete | avernos
<kubot> avernos: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<avernos> :D
<avernos> pero con esos puedo sacar una particion que ha sido sobreescrita?
<erUSUL> avernos: tendrás que comprobarlo tu. nuunca me he visto en esa situación
<avernos> xD
<avernos> bueno, hare una imagen del disco entero y probare..
<avernos> gracias ^^
<erUSUL> avernos: de nada
<ubuntero-ve7> hola a todos
<ubuntero-ve7> disculpen alguno de ustedes usa unity en maverick?
<NeoRanger> wenas!!! pregunta: alguno usa el Tucan manager??
<Jakeukalane> yo
<Jakeukalane> pregunta
<NeoRanger> Jakeukalane,  buenisimo, mirá, no voy a llegar a terminar de bajar algo que estoy bajando porque me quedo sin bateria, puedo guardar la bajada y que siga despues?? nunca lo pude hacer
<Jakeukalane> creo que sí se guarda, aunque sería conveniente que cerrases tu el programa en vez de dejar que se apgeu el ordenador
<NeoRanger> si si, eso mas vale. pero detengo la descarga antes de apagar la maquina?? despues puedo reanudarla??
<Jakeukalane> de todas formas no estoy seguro
<Jakeukalane> por una prueba que hice yo sí
<NeoRanger> que hiciste vos??
<Jakeukalane> poner a descargar una cosa y cerrar el programa y volverla a poner
<Jakeukalane> y el archivo .part que se había creado
<Jakeukalane> seguía allí
<Jakeukalane> pero no sé si sucede siempre
<NeoRanger> buenisimo, me fijo y si no lo bajo de nuevo :P
<Jakeukalane> y
<Jakeukalane> una cosa
<NeoRanger> que
<Jakeukalane> sino funciona, lo que puedes hacer es copiar el archivo .part
<Jakeukalane> y cambiarlo de nombre
<Jakeukalane> a ver si me explico
<NeoRanger> pero me toma la descarga despues??
<Jakeukalane> cuando estás descargando se crea un .part  que, justo antes de cerrar el programa, lo copias y le quitas el .part
<Jakeukalane> y puede que al cerrar el programa se borre el .part original, no estoy seguro
<Jakeukalane> antes de abrir el programa de nuevo le pones otra vez el .part y abres el programa
<Jakeukalane> no estoy seguro de que funcione, pero podría resultar
<Jakeukalane> bueno, saludos
<adriel> hola a todos
<mauricio> hola :)
<adriel> si me pueden ayudar
<mauricio> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<adriel> quiero editar un alchivo de alsa y cuando le hago los cambios no se quieren guardar alguien me puede decir como se hace para saber k estoy haciendo mal
<exio4> hola?
<exio4> ahora que estoy sin hacer nada..
<mauricio> adriel, tienes que hacer los cambios como root
<erUSUL> adriel: que archivo?
<exio4> que programas puedo probar en wine?
<adriel> asi lo hago
<erUSUL> !appdb
<mauricio> exio4 groovedown pa bajar musica
<kubot> Wine Application DataBase es una base de datos sobre programas de Windows que corren y son soportados por !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org (Inglés)
<exio4> no mas de 15 mb :P
<mauricio> adriel exacttamente que quieres hacer?
<adriel> archivo /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<adriel> editar ese alchivo
<exio4> erUSUL: ya se, pero quiero probar algun programa, que dicen, tengo un wine "recargado" con muchas dll's y demas, tiren un programa ;)
<mauricio> adriel a mi me edita perfectamente, que editor usas?
<adriel> nano
<adriel> pues dime como lo haces
<mauricio> adriel si sabes usar nano, bien, sino usa leafpad
<mauricio> es grafico y liviano
<adriel> esta en los repositorios
<mauricio> si
<erUSUL> adriel: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<erUSUL> adriel: eso tiene que funcionar
<mauricio> erUSUL dice que no le guarda
<mauricio> pero si usa nano tiene que saber como guardar
<erUSUL> adriel: que error da cunado lo guardas?
<erUSUL> cuando*
<adriel> un segundo
<adriel> lo k pasa k todo lo eh hecho por la terminal
<adriel> la verdad nunca eh editado nada
<d0lph1n> Hola a todos
<d0lph1n> alguien sabe como exportar todas las contraseñas que guarda Ubuntu (creo que se llama openssh)
<adriel> por eso pregunto a ustedes que si saben
<erUSUL> adriel: hazlo con gedit « gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf »
<adriel> como lo hago
<adriel> ya lo ejecute
<dylan66> adriel
<dylan66> alt+f2
<dylan66> gksu gedit
<TrueNhero1> como modifico las notificaciones? alguien sabe de un programa con gui para ello
<fosco_> TrueNhero1, http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/8277932/Modificar-aspecto-de-notificaciones-de-Ubuntu-con-Notify.html
<rommel> Hola a todos
<rommel> nuevamente por aqui
<rommel> esperando si alguna alma piadosa me pude ayudar
<rommel> tengo un gran problema
<rommel> con mi noteboot
<rommel> con el afan de querer ponerle efectos 3d
<rommel> e arruinado mi maquina
<rommel> alguein sabe sobre el tema
<rommel> me e quedado din poder ver videos de you tube mi tantalla esta relenta
<rommel> y no puedo instalarle la ultima vercion de adobe flas player q es lo que me sale q a fayado en you tube
<rommel> y mas ahun
<TrueNhero1> me pueden recomendar un programa para organizar las imagenes, algo como acdsee o xnview?
<fosco_> TrueNhero1, hay muchos, usa el centro de software para instalar el que más te guste
<rommel> en sistema,preferencias,apariencia,haby tres
<rommel> habia tres occiones en ubuntu 10.04
<rommel> ahora directamente
<rommel> las perdi las tres
<rommel> esto me paso al bajar compiz
<rommel> y darnme cuenta despues que mi targeta grafica no esta operatiba para efectos 3d
<Hario> Hola a todos
<exio4> !enter
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<exio4> (era asi) ?
<Hario> hola hola
<rommel> ok
<exio4> Hario: hola?
<Hario> Oigan ubuntu soporta el vmware?
<rommel> alguien sabria darme una mano porfavor
<fosco_> Hario, puedes usarlo, aunque se recomienda el uso de virtualbox, ya que está en los repositorios y su instalacion es mucho más sencilla
<Hario> ha
<Hario> Miren es que apenas entre en mundo linux y siempre he trabajado con windows y vmware infrastructure para virtualizar
<fosco_> prueba virtualbox
<fosco_> verás q es sencillo y funciona bien
<rommel> alguna persona que entienda del tema porfavor!se lo boy a agradecer una eternidad
<rommel> estoi ya hace mas de una semana con este problema
<Hario> Ya he provado virtal box
<Hario> Pero el rendimiento de las mv es un poco bajo
<Hario> Soporta Citrix ubuntu?
<fosco_> Hario, ok, usa lo que quieras
<rommel> bueno entrare mas tarde
<rommel> por si alguien pudiera saber como resolver el tema
<rommel> saludos paratodos
<Jin> hola
<Jin> alguien podria ayudarme?
<Jin> estoi intentado instalar livestation 32 bits en 64
<Jin> intente con get libs i forzando arquitectura
<exio4> tienes las ia32libs?
<Jin> creo k si
<exio4> el error?
<Jin> ahora te lo digo un segundo
<exio4> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Jin> me faltaba hacer esto
<Jin> apt-get install ia32-libs-gtk
<Jin> xD
<exio4> :P
<elmurci> hola a todos, alguien podria ayudarme, tengo una memoria usb instalada q quiero formatear pero no puedo hacer q monte
<Gibarian> pregunta acerca del espacio libre en el disco duro
<Gibarian> tengo instalado un añadido en el panel
<Gibarian> Free Space Checker
<Gibarian> y desde hace un par de semanas, me reporta variaciones extrañas en la capacidad del disco duro
<Gibarian> para formatear no deberias montarla
<Gibarian> te refieres a un pen drive?
<elmurci> Gibarian ayudame please como formateo este usb
<Gibarian> tienes GParted?
<elmurci> si, pero en gparted no lo reconoce, no aparece
<elmurci> y ya esta en el puerto usb
<Gibarian> tampoco en el escritorio?
<elmurci> tampoco
<elmurci> Gibarian te cuento q debe estar corrupta x que lo puse en una maquina con windows y eso la ha malogrado
<elmurci> pero quiero formatearla
<elmurci> como hago
<Gibarian> extraño
<Gibarian> asi me paso una vez con una, pero GParted me la reconocio
<Gibarian> una pregunta
<Jakeukalane> hola
<elmurci> dime
<Jakeukalane> como se comprueba el md5 de una ISO??
<Gibarian> cuando estas en gparted
<Gibarian> si le das a la etiqueta de arriba
<Gibarian> que te muestra las particiones
<Gibarian> que te aparece
<Gibarian> arriba, a la izquierda
<elmurci> Gibarias, me aparece solo las particiones del disco duro sda, pero no me aparece sdb q es el usb
<exio4> elmurci: copia lo que sale del comando "sudo fdisk -l"
<exio4> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<elmurci> exio4, ok ahora te lo paso
<Gibarian> si usa pastebin
<Gibarian> alguien sabe de variaciones de espacio en el disco duro¿
<Souchiro> nas :D
<ProXeN> Jakeukalane:
<TrueNhero1> existe firefox 4 para ubuntu?
<Gibarian> vengo ganando y perdiendo espacio a unos ritmos muy extraños
<ProXeN> puedes hacerlo con sleuthkit
<Gibarian> creo que 100mb por hora, o algo asi
<exio4> TrueNhero1: bajar el tar.gz
<exio4> tar.bz2*
<TrueNhero1> where
<elmurci> exio4, http://pastebin.com/LKagBamM
<exio4> TrueNhero1: la pagina oficial, o yo arme un deb, pero necesitas actualizarlo
<exio4> TrueNhero1: desde el mismo navegador puedes :)
<_Richie_> Como creo un disco virtual en un archivo
<exio4> elmurci: copia el resultado del lsmod
<_Richie_> use esta guia pero no me funciona: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/55390
<Jakeukalane> TrueNhero1, primero tiene que salir Firefox 4 no??
<exio4> _Richie_: dd if=/dev/zero /disko count=(cantidad_de_kb) bs=1024
<exio4> _Richie_: creo..
<elmurci> exio4, http://pastebin.com/s93cEGtP
<_Richie_> gracias exio4
<exio4> de nada ;)O
<exio4> elmurci: prueba desde algun livecd :S
<exio4> pense que era el modulo del usb_storage, pero ya esta cargado :S
<TrueNhero1> Jakeukalane: http://www.mozilla.com/es-ES/download/?product=firefox-4.0rc1&os=linux&lang=es-ES
<Jakeukalane> TrueNhero1, esa es la RC no la final
<exio4> :P
<Jakeukalane> ProXeN, como utilizo sleuthkit en terminal??
<Jakeukalane> tiene muchos binarios
<exio4> ya van por la rc? pense que todavia era beta :P
<Jakeukalane> en /usr/bin
<exio4>  /usr/bin == muchos binarios..
<exio4> :P
<Jakeukalane> no, me refiero muchos binarios de sleuthkit
<Jakeukalane> fls, ffind, dls, dcat, img_cat
<exio4> man sleuthkit?
<elmurci> exio4, ok probare
<Jakeukalane> exio4, uno nunca cae en lo evidente....
<Jakeukalane> aunque no existe entrada del manual...
<exio4> Jakeukalane: ?? no entendi :P
<Jakeukalane> exio4, que pensaba que era la solución pero he hecho man sleuthkit y no existe la entrada del manual
<exio4> jeje
<exio4> pues google ? realmente no se que es sleuthkit :P
<Jakeukalane> TrueNhero1, no sé que versión de ubuntu utilizas pero yo utilizo la 9.10 y tengo debs desde update-manager cada vez que sale una versión nueva
<TrueNhero1> Jakeukalane: cual es el update manager?
<Jakeukalane> en el menú se llama gestor de actualizaciones
<Jakeukalane> a tí te han salido las actualizaciones hasta la 3.6.15???
<Jakeukalane> TrueNhero1?
<Jakeukalane> ok, es md5sum para comprobar la iso
<Jakeukalane> gracias y saludos
<TrueNhero1> jake ok
<exio4> TrueNhero1: Prueba poner "Jake[tab]"
<TrueNhero1> exio4: pa q si ya se fue
<exio4> :P
<TrueNhero1> no encuentro notifyOSD para maverick
<exio4> que hace notify? :P
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<Tarrasquero> exio4: :9
<exio4> holas Tarrasquero
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<raktunak> buenas
<exio4> holas! :)
<raktunak> akabo d conectar la torre a una tv de 53 y me gustaria aumentar la definicion de la targeta, ya q me qdan lados negros sin pantalla
<raktunak> alguien me puede ayudar¿
<mimecar> las barras negras están arriba y abajo?
<raktunak> las barras negras solo en los laterales, he entrado en preferencias, pantalla y he visto q tiene puesta la resolucion mas alta
<mimecar> ¿has configurado la proporción? (4:3, 16:9...)
<raktunak> esta en 16:9
<NeoRanger> wenas!!
<mimecar> si la pasas a 4:3 pasa lo mismo?
<NeoRanger> los invito a todos a entrar a #UbuntuRules , un buen canal de Ubuntu
<mimecar> NeoRanger: no hagas spam por favor
<exio4> http://dpaste.com/490129/
<NeoRanger> mimecar, ok, solo era una invitacion
<exio4> alguna ayuda?
<exio4> NeoRanger: xD!
<NeoRanger> exio4, que queres hacer ahora??
<exio4> NeoRanger: #evalbot
<NeoRanger> exio4, ????
<exio4> entra
<NeoRanger> ya esta
<mimecar> exio4: para cosas no relacionadas con ubuntu usar el canal de offtopic
<exio4> mimecar: ok, :P
<mimecar> me da lo mismo el tema de la conversacion, pero respetar la temática da cada canal
<exio4> ;)
<gkahn_> hola a todos nuevamente, tengo una duda haber si me pueden dar una mano con ella: resulta que tengo un windows en una maquina virtual y ubuntu 10.04 lts 64 bits como sistema base. ¿Es posible usar una impresora en red desde el windows en la maquina virtual?
<mimecar> si es una impresora de red
<mimecar> si es local la tiene que reconocer la máquina real
<gkahn_> si esta conectada en el mismo equipo linux que tiene la maquina virtual, desde ahi la reconoce, pero el windows no lo hace
<mimecar> entonces no es una impresora de red
<gkahn_> se supone que debiera como maximo pedirme que le instale sus controladores, y nada mas
<mimecar> ¿que programa usas para virtualizar?
<gkahn_> virtualbox oracle
<mimecar> de los repositorios o de la página web
<gkahn_> de la web
<mimecar> si asocias la impresora a la máquina virtual debería funcionar
<gkahn_> no lo hace a pesar de que instalé las Guest <Additions
<mimecar> ¿has asociado la impresora a la máquina virtual?
<gkahn_> si, pero no la reconoce me arroja error, lo voy pegar ahora
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<erAbuelo> re :$
<nasser> hola, no puedo instalar un tema :S
<nasser> lo he metido en la carpeta themes pero no me aparece
<gkahn_> dice: Failed ti create a proxy device for the USB device (Error: VERR_READ_ERROR)
<nasser> arrastro el zip y me pone que no se puede mover un directorio sobre otro directorio
<mimecar> nasser: de que es el tema?
<nasser> gtk
<mimecar> gkahn_: virtualbox requiere que se instale una extensión para usar usb2, la has puesto?
<mimecar> nasser: arrastralo a la ventana de apariencia
<nasser> ya lo he hecho y me aparece eso
<mimecar> pon el enlace del tema
<gkahn_> si ya lo hice mimecar
<mimecar> la extensión se descarga de la web de virtualbox, es esa la que has puesto?
<gkahn_> si, es la misma mimecar
<mimecar> no se me ocurre nada, busca información de ese error
<mimecar> en principio has hecho todos los pasos
<exio4> por favor
<exio4> no es spam
<exio4> #c.gnu/linux
<exio4> necesito que alguien pruebe el bot :D
<exio4> luego ya va
<mimecar> exio4: usa el canal de offtopic
<exio4> mimecar: ups
<nasser> http://spliceosome.deviantart.com/art/Leopard-Matte-beta-190462140
<mimecar> nasser: ¿has descomprimido el tema antes?
<mimecar> ahí tienes varios archivos
<nasser> si, lo he descomprimido
<nasser> entonces he ido a la carpeta del GTK del tema
<mimecar> tienes un bonito archivo con las instrucciones
<exio4> xD!
<nasser> i habia otro zip q tb lo he descomprimido
<mimecar> ¿has leido las instrucciones?
<mimecar> tienes que arrastrar el archivo tar.gz
<rommel> hoa nuebamente
<rommel> habra alguien
<rommel> con ganas de ayudar
<rommel> .................................
<mimecar1> si no dices el problema como quieres ayuda
<erAbuelo> se ha ido xDDD
<exio4> xD!
<TrueNhero> puedo convertir un archivo en ocuto para windows?
<TrueNhero> *oculto
<Jakeukalane> hola, tengo problemas con el touchpad incluso en el USB Live, eso significa que es algo físico verdad? hasta hace poco no lo tenía
<erAbuelo> Jakeukalane: o que lo configura mal las X
<Jakeukalane> incluso con el USB live?
<mimecar> depende del problema que tengas
<erAbuelo> y depende de la version de las X que tengas en el usb live
<m4v> TrueNhero: desconozco, se que se puede con mtools para particiones fat, pero ni idea en ntfs
<Jakeukalane> mi problema es que se encuentra pulsado el ratón todo el rato en cuanto lo habilito
<mimecar> eso parece fallo de los botones del touchpad
<TrueNhero> como activo la opcion de chrome para ver los pdf pero en chromium?
<Reisilver> holas
<TrueNhero> Jakeukalane: reinicia xserver
<Jakeukalane> TrueNhero, chromium no tiene esa opción que yo sepa
<Jakeukalane> que hace el reiniciar xserver?
<TrueNhero> se reincia el driver del touchpad
<Jakeukalane> pero si cierro la sesión no ocurre lo mismo??
<dabor> Jakeukalane, no es lo mismo
<Jakeukalane> quiero decir, al reiniciar el xserver se puede arreglar para siempre?
<Jakeukalane> ok
<Jakeukalane> le doy directamente a control+alt+borrar o cierro programas antes??
<Jakeukalane> no he reiniciado mucho las x que digamos
<Jakeukalane> se pueden perder datos?
<mimecar> si reinicias bien no
<Jakeukalane> presionando las teclas?
<mimecar> no, usando la opción de reiniciar del sistema
<Jakeukalane> eso es equivalente a reiniciar las x no?
<mimecar> equivale a reiniciar el sistema
<mimecar> reinicias todo
<Jakeukalane> ok, voy a probar ahora os cuento
<rommel> Hola ubunteros
<rommel> como estan
<rommel> alguien podria decirme como entrar al escritorio por una terminal
<mimecar> cd nombre_de_la_carpeta
<rommel> hola mimecar
<rommel> eso dise en un foro
<rommel> pero me sale orden no encontrada
<rommel> no existe el fichero o directorio
<Jakeukalane> cambió algo porque ahora no funcciona el touchpad pero no interfiere con el ratón usb en ningún momento
<mimecar> pon el comando que escribes
<dabor> rommel, cd ~/Escritorio
<rommel> cd ecsritorio
<rommel> aber
<erAbuelo> Jakeukalane: a mi con las nuevas X, si pincho el raton usb, me falla el touch
<mimecar> rommel: tienes que escribir bien el nombre
<Jakeukalane> ok, desconecto a ver
<mimecar> si te lo inventas no lo encuentra
<rommel> erabuelo
<rommel> bien ahi gracias
<rommel> desime y despues para volver como hago a donde estaba
<Jakeukalane> reinicio de nuevo
<dabor> rommel, cd..
<Jakeukalane> gracias erAbuelo
<mimecar> dabor: cd ..
<rommel> para volver a home
<rommel> solo reinicio?
<mimecar> lee las respuestas rommel
<rommel> encontre una forma de instalarlas flas player 10.02
<rommel> pongo cd home y no sale
<dabor> rommel, estas usando mal los comandos
<dabor> rommel, cd /home
<mimecar> tienes una carpeta llamada home en la misma carpeta ?
<rommel> dabor ayudame estoi reabrumado
<mimecar> rommel: busca una guía de comandos de consola
<mimecar> no necesitas usar la consola para usar ubuntu
<rommel> mas de una semana sin poder ver you tube y demas
<rommel> gracias dabor
<dabor> rommel, que estas intentando hacer?
<rommel> te cuento
<rommel> porque ya no se que mas hacer
<rommel> en su principio
<rommel> lei un post
<dabor> rommel, trata de escribir todo junto
<rommel> y me agrado los efectos 3d del cubo en el escritorio de alguien
<rommel> ok
<dabor> si
<dabor> y eso que tiene que ver con youtube?
<rommel> asi que me baje compiz,sin saber que mi targeta podia resistir efectos 3d,despues de bajarmelo y darme cuenta cuando segui las intruciones.tengo ubuntu 10.04
<mimecar> rommel: compiz está instalado por defecto en ubuntu 10.04
<rommel> bueno me baje compiz,entre a sistemas,preferencias,apariencia,y ahi en la solapa efectos visuales habia que elegir extras
<Souchiro> holas
<Jakeukalane> ok, si desconecto el ratón USB funciona el touchpad pero no funciona el botón izquierdo aunque ahora no está presionado de manera continua. enchufando el ratón usb le pasa lo mismo
<Jakeukalane> osea que yo creo que es algo de puramente software
<rommel> no no viene por defecto en el 10.04
<Jakeukalane> que opinais?
<rommel> bueno sigo
<dabor> rommel, viene por defecto y se habilita desde sistema-preferencias-apariencias-efectos
<Souchiro> alguien sabe como montar los .cdi .cue .img .ccd .....etc
<rommel> la cosa que al darme cuenta q no tenia nada de efectos,resien pude aberiguar q mi targeta grafica no soportaba efectos 3d
<rommel> ok
<cousteau> Souchiro, los .cue no contienen datos... yo los convertiría a .iso (los .img no hace falta) y los montaría con mount
<rommel> desde entonces desidi desistalarlo,y desde ahi no puedo entrar mas ayou tube y nni agrandar videos on line mi pantalla al subor o bajar esta relenta
<cousteau> para convertir a .iso tienes el IAT
<Jakeukalane> los iso se pueden montar directamente sin usar la terminal
<Jakeukalane> no me acuerdo como pero se puede
<rommel> no se si es a raias de lo que hise o es mera coinsidencia que justo a.flas player renobo los plugins
<dabor> rommel, que error te da al entrar a youtube?
<cousteau> Jakeukalane, sip, pero no sé por qué a veces hace cosas raras con los nombres de archivos si los montas desde gnome
<Souchiro> costeau ni siquiera pude montar un .cdi xD
<erUSUL> Jakeukalane: con algun programa como acetoneiso
<Jakeukalane> nop, directamente sin programas adicionales
<Souchiro> con vertir a iso.... no hay algo similar al daemon tools?
<rommel> que fallo la instalacion de adobe flas player
<Jakeukalane> creo que es directamente nautilus
<erUSUL> Jakeukalane: ademas file-roller tb abre iso's
<rommel> ademas perdi
<cousteau> sí, el prog que dice Jakeukalane está por defecto en gnome
<Souchiro> un montador de imagenes universal?
<rommel> por completo ls efectos visuales por defecto
<dabor> rommel, puede ser que al desintalar eso spaquetes te haya desintalado otros de utilidad
<rommel> cuando llego a
<erUSUL> ya que el iso9660 se parece mas a un tar que a un sistema de archivos tradicional
<rommel> supongo q si
<cousteau> Souchiro, bueno, IAT los convierte a iso, pero mount sólo soporta ciertos tipos de archivo
<dabor> rommel, en firefox: about:plugins y te fijas si está el flash
<rommel> pues ya no cuento con ninguna occion en la solapa de efectos visuales me sale toda la ventana en gris estando tildado en ninguno
<rommel> es que juatamente eso e tratado de hacer por los pligins
<Souchiro> lo que no quiero es usar mas espacio en mi hd costeau, por eso buscaba algo similar a daemon tools para poder sevisar que tienen esas imagenes de disco
<cousteau> rommel, eso pasó desde que desinstalaste compiz?
<rommel> y me pide que actualise pero no lo puedo hacer hasta hoy q descubri un post
<rommel> si
<rommel> supongo
<rommel> q despues q me baje
<rommel> compiz
<cousteau> rommel, no, tendrías que instalarlo desde repos, no "bajártelo"
<rommel> por q fui a sinactis y no estaba para bajarlo
<Souchiro> costeau como vez esto http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2008/08/11/acetoneiso2-otro-daemon-tools-para-linux/
<cousteau> sudo apt-get install compiz-core
<rommel> resien lei como hacer la actualisacion y bueno espero poder lograrlo
<dabor> rommel, actualizacion de que cosa?
<rommel> de los plugins para adobe flas player
<dabor> rommel, miraste lo que te indique en firefox?
<rommel> que me pide you tube
<mimecar> rommel: te funcionará igual de lento
<rommel> porq?
<mimecar> porque el problema está en la tarjeta gráfica
<rommel> por q no puedo tener mi pc como hantes
<rommel> es q no quiero ya efectos 3 d
<mimecar> y?
<rommel> solo la quiero como estaba hantes
<mimecar> el driver se aplica también a la aceleración 2D
<Souchiro> o.o
<mimecar> si no quieres efectos no los actives
<cousteau> rommel, y si no quieres efectos 3D qué demonios te importa que no puedas habilitarlos en "Efectos visuales"?
<rommel> bueno instale compiz nuebamnte
<mimecar> que tarjeta gráfica tienes rommel?
<erUSUL> rommel: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<rommel> y como poder tener nuebamente q mi pantalla no sea tan lenta al subir o bajar la imagen?
<rommel> ahi te digo
<Jakeukalane> mimecar, ahora he reiniciado las x una vez más y tengo el ratón usb que funciona perfecto y el touchpad activado que funciona todo menos el botón izquierdo...
<cousteau> ¿"al subir o bajar la imagen"?
<rommel> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics]
<rommel> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series
<mimecar> puede ser un fallo de hardware
<rommel> si puede ser
<Jakeukalane> rommel, me contesta a mí
<rommel> al haber dos targetas con los mismos controladores
<mimecar> esa tarjeta es capaz de mover bien la aceleración de compiz
<cousteau> rommel, si ejecutas   pgrep compiz   sale algo?
<rommel> aber espera
<Jakeukalane> ok, muchas gracias a todos, ahora al menos no tengo que estar pendiente de que no esté activo el touchpad
<Jakeukalane> saludos
<rommel> no no sale nada
<cousteau> y con   pgrep metacity   ?
<rommel> sale
<rommel> 1838
<rommel> nada mas
<mimecar> rommel: ¿no tendrás dos tarjetas gráficas en ese ordenador verdad?
<miniminiyo> hii, alguien sabe como hacer para cuando estas navegando por la terminal volver a la carpeta inmediatamente anterior y no a la "cd" es decir el inicio?
<rommel> si
<cousteau> bien, era para confirmar que no tienes los efectos activados
<mimecar> rommel: ese detalle es bastante importante para tu problema
<rommel> ok
<cousteau> miniminiyo,   cd ..   ?
<mimecar> deja solo una tarjeta puesta
<cousteau> ¿la "inmediatamente superior" (cd ..) o "la que estabas usando antes" (cd -)?
<rommel> si es mas cuando e entrado a querer actibar el controlador de mi targeta sale error que revise unos archivos
<miniminiyo> ooo gracias cousteau
<rommel> no se como hacerlo
<mimecar> rommel: deja solo una tarjeta en el equipo
<cousteau> me suena que se pueden tener 2 tarjetas... y también que es complicado
<rommel> y como puedo hacerlo?
<dabor> rommel, deshabilita una desde la BIOS
<mimecar> si es interna desactivala desde la bios
<cousteau> rommel, qué tipo de ordenador es?
<mimecar> si es externa desconectala fisicamente
<rommel> no se hacerlo
<rommel> se entrar pero no se cmo llegar a ellas
<mimecar> por que tu equipo tiene dos tarjetas?
<rommel> es una acer aspire 5530 g
<mimecar> tu portatil tiene dos tarjetas ati??
<rommel> no lo c es una notebook
<rommel> si
<cousteau> mimecar, algunos tienen 2: una mala y otra buena
<mimecar> radeon 3200 y 3400
<cousteau> la mala consume poco, la buena consume mucho pero da mejores gráficos
<mimecar> son series cercanas
<rommel> si
<rommel> habra una manera desde terminal poder hacer eso?
<dabor> rommel, lo mejor es que lo hagas desde la BIOS
<rommel> bueno
<rommel> gracias
<rommel> esperare hasta poder hacerlo entonces
<rommel> gracias a todos
<rommel> por su tiempo,eso es algo que ahun no la tengo muy bien aprendido
<rommel> pero les agradesco
<mimecar> rommel: es importante que des ese tipo de detalles
<rommel> de todas formas
<mimecar> no es la misma solución si tienes dos tarjetas en el mismo equipo
<rommel> entro pero no se donde seguir para poder autodetectar las cosas del mader
<erAbuelo> el sofá me reclama, ta lueg
<rommel> y poder desactibarla
<rommel> ok saludos
<rommel> bueno
<rommel> por otro lado
<dabor> rommel, lee el manual de esa BIOS
<dabor> o de esa placa
<rommel> ok
<rommel> y sabes de alguna pagina?
<rommel> buscare con el modelo de la noteboot
<rommel> gracias vuelvo en un rato entonces
<molocoize> buenas
<dabor> rommel, no debe ser tan dificil encontrar esa opcion, si es que la trae
<mimecar> me parece raro tener dos tarjetas ati HD en el mismo ordenador
<miniminiyo> ademas en un portatil es bastante extraño..
<cousteau> mimecar, algunos ordenadores son así... y es un follón en linux
<mimecar> Intel + Ati / Nvidia lo entiendo
<mimecar> pero dos ati con buen rendimiento
<cousteau> miniminiyo, es por tema de batería. Una potente (que consume mucho) y otra sencilla (que consume menos si desactivas la potente)
<cousteau> mimecar, si son similares en prestaciones yo tampoco lo entiendo... la cosa sería si fuesen muy distintas
<cousteau> (lo que tendrían que hacer son tarjetas gráficas de prestaciones configurables desde software)
<mimecar> si fuera para trabajar en paralelo serían del mismo modelo
<miniminiyo> exacto, pero weno es raro
<miniminiyo> no lo haran, prefieren cobrar mas pasta por los ordeandores y portatiles..
<miniminiyo> ademas recientemente en los portatiles se usan ATI+i3,i5,i7....
<miniminiyo> hasta que la propia AMD no saque bien sus equivalentes es lo que toca apra tener lo "mejor"
<cousteau> para mí lo mejor es lo más barato y que consume menos con similares capacidades; por eso tengo un netbook
<miniminiyo> encima ahroa que saldran con doble nucleo muy eficientes...va  aser lo mejor... con el ahrdware q vana  traer + Linux bien configurado...vana  ir mejor q los Quad core xD
<rommel> hola nuebamente
<rommel> mimecar estas?
<rommel> ahora si alentrar alefectos visuales ya no sale gris la ventana
<rommel> se puede elegir
<rommel> pero me sale que no se a podido activar los efectos de escritorio
<chewwe> hola. si cambnio los efectos visuales (sin chorrear con compiz, solo a efectos normales dentro de "efectos visuales"en apariencia) me afecta a parte del audio. porq?
<rommel> hola alguien sabria ayudareme
<chewwe> hola rommel quieres activar los efectos de escritorio? o cual es tu poroblema?
<rommel> por ahora cuando elijo en apariencia la solapa de efectos visuales ahora yo no me sale la ventana gris como para poder elegir,pero eligo la occion normal y me borra toda la imagen en pantala y despues me sale que no pudo actibar efectos de pantalla
<rommel> si
<rommel> en prinipo si
<chewwe> q grafica tienes?
<cousteau> rommel, no se pueden activar porque no tienes aceleración
<rommel> por hay barios problemas en mi pc
<rommel> ya te digo
<rommel> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics]
<rommel> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series
<miniminiyo> rommel una cosilla, tu kieres todos los efectos de compiz o con las transpatencias y cositas te vale?
<miniminiyo> digo si quieres tener efectos sin cubo o llamas..puedes usar metacity
<chewwe> rommel, has bajado los drivers de ati? desde su pagina?
<miniminiyo> y not ener q isntalar driver privativos ni nada por el estilo...
<rommel> no con lo normal que viene por fecto ubuntu
<chewwe> miniminiyo, me temo q si no tiene aceleracion... mal va
<miniminiyo> pues yo te recomeindo usar metacity apra lso efectos...
<rommel> si la quiero normal
<miniminiyo> no va sin aceleracion xD
<miniminiyo> yo no tengo aceleracion y lo uso
<miniminiyo> (si yo tambien tengo una ati
<miniminiyo> te linkeo guia o te digo por aki paso a paso xD
<chewwe> entra en ati, y busca drivers para ubuntu, tu version, baja el driver y cargalo. es muy sencillo hacerlo
<miniminiyo> digo es una forma "rural" pero es bello
<rommel> solo quiero que mi pantayya no se bes lenta al subir o bajar la imagen
<rommel> ok hare eso entonces aber como me ba
<rommel> vuelvo en un toque
<chewwe> rommel, de veras hazme caso, llevo mucho tiempo con atis y los driversw propietarios funcionan ( en kde no hace falta, curioso, pero es asi)
<cousteau> chewwe, es un portátil con 2 tarjetas
<chewwe> yo tb tengo 2
<chewwe> una es para el hdmi
<miniminiyo> yo que tu kitaba los driver de ati en Sistema-->Controladores de Hardware y leia esto...http://lomasfrikidetodounpoco.blogspot.com/2011/03/cambiar-gestionde-ventanas-de-gnome.html yo lo hice y me fue perfecto, sobre todo lo de "Gestor de ventanas Metacity"
<chewwe> es un hp pavillion o similar?
<chewwe> mi portatil tiene 2 tarjetas de video, y 2 de audio
<cousteau> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<chewwe> por lo q puede entender para configurarlas.. 2 de ellas estan destinadas al hdmi
<cousteau> chewwe, 2 de audio?? pero los ordenadores aún tienen tarjetas de sonido?
<mauricio> alguien sabe como convertir de img a iso
<mauricio> ??
<chewwe> no se si son tarjetas o componentes, pero en un lspci, me salen 2 entras de audio y de video
<chewwe> y la de audio me dio sus quebraderos, y por lo q lei... era porq una esta destinada al hdmi
<jocdz> buenas tardes, para ver quien conozca el caso, hace un tiempo instale Gimp2.7.2 pero tiene fallos, lo desintalo y vuelvo a instalar de los repositorios de ubuntu, pero sigo teniendo el Gimp2.7.2 sera que debo borrar algo manualmente para que luego pueda vovlerse a instalar bien? necesito el previo a esta version, el que se ofrece con ubuntu, creo que el 2.6 pero no se como regresarme a esa version.
<mauricio> jocdz tienes que borrar el ppa de gimp
<Thedemon666> Hola
<jocdz> hola mauricio donde y como borro eso?
<miniminiyo> borra el PPA tendras del gim
<Thedemon666> tengo un error que ubuntu no me inicia se queda con un error en la pantalla que dice: error ath5k phy0: can't register ieee80211 hw
<miniminiyo> en sinaptic en el gestor de paquetes
<jocdz> ha ok, ya reviso...
<miniminiyo> synaptic --> configuracion --> repositorios
<miniminiyo> habra una pestaña que pone sofware de terceros
<miniminiyo> y ay le eliminas
<jocdz> bien, ahi estoy, voy a buscar el de Gimp...
<rommel> hola nuebamente
<jocdz> lo destildo o lo borro?
<jocdz> ok lo elimino
<rommel> alguien sabria desirme como instalar un driver .run
<rommel> en ubuntu 10.04
<miniminiyo> es mejor eliminarlo asi te evitas posibles fallos
<miniminiyo> tienes que dirigirte al directorio donde esta el fichero
<rommel> si
<miniminiyo> por terminal y hacer un "sh nomrbe del archivo
<rommel> q es sh?
<miniminiyo> o directamente darle click y hacer que se ejecute en un terminal
<jocdz> miniminiyo y ahora si indico un apt-get install gimp sera la version que normalmente acompana a ubuntu?
<miniminiyo> sino usas la terminal dale doble click sobre el fichero
<rommel> me dise q necesita abrirse con una aplicasion
<miniminiyo> si jocdz peroa ntes az un aptitude remove y un purge tambien por si acaso
<miniminiyo> vale pues abre una termianl
<miniminiyo> terminal*
<rommel> aber
<miniminiyo> vas a donde esta el archivo *.run
<miniminiyo> y hacer $ sudo sh *.run
<rommel> esta en la carpeta descargas
<rommel> le pongo en la terminal*.run y me dise orden no encontrada
<miniminiyo> tienes po hacer "sudo sh nombredelarchivo.run"
<rommel> ok
<jocdz> miniminiyo y ahora como vuelvo a meter el PPA de Gimp porque al quitarlo de Synaptic pues obvioamente ahora ya no lo consigue para descargarlo parece.
<miniminiyo> jocdz haz exo un update antes?
<miniminiyo> digo apra que salga la version que te dan la base de ubuntu
<cousteau> jocdz, al ser una versión anterior a lo mejor tienes que desinstalar gimp para que te instale el antiguo
<miniminiyo> luego haces el install
<cousteau> y a lo mejor tienes que limpiar la caché de apt
<jocdz> miniminiyo ha! ok, bien hare el update (no lo hice) porque me habia sacado era esto con el intento http://paste.ubuntu.com/578983/
<rommel> vuelvo enseguida lo borre por error
<jocdz> cousteau, si el gimp2.7.2 ya lo removi y lo purgue
<jocdz> pero me saca esto aun http://paste.ubuntu.com/578984/
<jocdz> elimino esos paquetes?
<mimecar> si
<jocdz> bueno, que dios se apiade de mi alma... voy..
<cousteau> has quitado los repos adicionales y después has actualizado la información de software?
<jocdz> cousteau hice un update
<cousteau> ah
<jocdz> fue lo ultimo que hice hace unos momentos
<cousteau> pues ni idea
<cousteau> como no tenga que ver con paquetes en el caché de apt
<jocdz> voy a eliminar los paquetes estos de dependencias
<rommel> hola como puedo hace el sico por en el teclado si no esta
<rommel> por q no puedo sombriar el nombre del driver para pegarlo en consola
<Thedemon666> ?? explicate bien
<rommel> baje un driver para la targeta grafica
<rommel> es .run
<rommel> pero no se cmo instalarlo
<mimecar> ¿como sabe el sistema a que tarjeta le pone el driver?
<rommel> me desian hantes que le ponga elnombre del driver en una terminal pero no logro saber en mi teclado q tecla me escribe el sicno por ya q no puedo sombrear para pegar
<mimecar> no entiendo la frase
<rommel> le puse driver para ati en linux
<rommel> la verdad q estoi reperdido
<rommel> ya no se como seguir
<rommel> so tantas cosas malas en tan poco tiempo
<cousteau> el "signo X"??
<rommel> si
<cousteau> de todas formas, has leído esto? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<cousteau> ahí dicen cómo se configura cuando tienes "gráficos híbridos"
<rommel> no
<rommel> ahi lo leo
<mimecar> rommel: puede ser que al probar tantas cosas diferentes hayas dejado el sistema inestable
<miniminiyo> la cosa esta en tabular xD apra acabar el nombre con eso te deberia de poner hacer el "sudo sh nombre.run
<jocdz> y tambien con Ctrl+Shift+V se pueden pegar cosas en la terminal
<miniminiyo> mejor que tabule con el "shift" lo rellenara todo con poner el inicio
<miniminiyo> y es bueno acostumbrarse a usarlo...hace al vida mas facil ante la terminal
<jocdz> oh! diablos! :S http://paste.ubuntu.com/578994/
<rommel> y acabo de leer lo que me pedias pero ya es demasiado
<rommel> para mi
<jocdz> bueno supuestamente Gimp se instalo pero tiro error al llamarlo
<rommel> alguien me puede decir como instalar ubuntu
<rommel> 10.04
<Thedemon666> en google hay bastante tutoriales
<rommel> en la misma particio0n sin que afecte a los demas en el disco
<jocdz> rommel y el 10.10 no lo quieres? :)
<rommel> si la verdad que seria bueno
<mimecar> rommel: depende, tienes /home en otra partición?
<Thedemon666> tambien esta el 10.04.2
<cousteau> sí, creo que en el 10.10 funciona lo de cambiar de tarjetas híbridas
<rommel> pero cuando pedi que me ayudaran con eso me dijeron q si me ahnda bien el 10.04 que me quedara ahi no se porque
<mimecar> la 10.04 es más estable
<rommel> mimecar y como me paso a esa plataforma
<mimecar> ahora es la que estas usando
<rommel> qiuero
<rommel> no es la 10.04
<mimecar> si quieres reinstalar comprueba que tienes la partición /home en otra partición
<jocdz> no rommel eso de quedarse en una version previa normalmente no es algo de aconsejar al 100% es raro que te hayan dicho eso.
<rommel> desia que quiero solo tener mi pc normal como hantes
<mimecar> jocdz: la 10.04 es más estable que la 10.10
<mimecar> y tiene soporte extendido
<rommel> mimecar y como lo hago
<jocdz> mimecar pero a estas fechas todavia el 10.10 se considera inestable? si no falta tanto para el siguiente creo que en unos cuantos meses
<mimecar> jocdz: los programas están más probados para la 10.04
<rommel> si eso me dijeron ami tambien
<mimecar> he dicho que la 10.04 es más estable
<voyager2> 10.04 es lts
<rommel> tengo tres particiones en mi disco
<mimecar> no que la 10.10 sea inestable
<rommel> una de dos ntf y una fat 32
<rommel> q es donde sta linux
<mimecar> rommel: ¿no tienes instalado ubuntu dentro de fat32 verdad?
<rommel> como instalar nuebamente sin perjudicar ni cambiar las particiones
<rommel> execto reinstalar en la particion de linux
<voyager2> rommel, como lo has instalado?
<rommel> ya estoi reconfundido
<jocdz> fat32? que no es ext3 o 4?
<rommel> l
<rommel> si esa
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida de mount
<rommel> q es eso
<rommel> de mount
<mimecar> te dirá las particiones que están montadas
<rommel> es para montar
<rommel> algo?
<voyager2> rommel mira en google
<voyager2> o man mount
<mimecar> si /home no está en una partición aparte lo perderás al reinstalar
<rommel> bueo ch no seas malo hace una semana q estoi en esto
<rommel> esto es o que sale al poner mount
<rommel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/578995/
<mimecar> me parece que tienes /home en la misma partición
<jocdz> sudo apt-get install babl
<mimecar> ahora la salida de => cat /proc/partitions
<jocdz> perdon, eso no iba aqui
<yarinse> hola amigos, busco una forma de separar en un video, la imagen del sonido, que me sugeris?
<rommel> y como puedo hacer mimecar para poder reinstalar en la misma particion llego hasta el paso 4 de 7 en ubuntu 10.04
<mimecar> rommel: no lo hagas sin backup
<rommel> ahi me quedo por no saber elegir
<rommel> y como hago un backup a otra particion
<mimecar> usa el live cd y copia los datos a un disco externo
<rommel> es posible poner el cd de instalacion y elegir q solo recupere los datos por defectos q faltan?
<mimecar> pon la salida del último comando que he puesto
<rommel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/578995/
<mimecar> (21:51:46) mimecar: ahora la salida de => cat /proc/partitions
<rommel> como puedo por ejemplo copiar por completo todo lo que me eh bajado de cinelerra
<rommel> q?
<jocdz> bien, volvere a quitar gimp y volverlo a instalar
<mimecar> usando el live cd puedes copiar los datos a un disco externo
<mimecar> o desde el sistema instalado, pero siempre a un disco externo
<rommel> no puedo volver a conseguir el numero de enlace en pastebin
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<rommel> pulsie dowload as texto y me sale como si lo estubiera mandandomelo a mi ismo
<rommel> no c cuantas macanas mas me boy a mandar
<mauricio> no puedo crear iso booteable con unetbootin
<mauricio> no me bootea
<mimecar> mauricio: ¿que ISO de linux estas pasando a usb?
<jocdz> saben que cuando escriben: sudo apt-get install <<programa>> donde uno escribe parcialmente el nombre del programa y con TAB este se acompleta? Como quite el PPA de Gimp de Synaptic pues el TAB ya no me lo acompleta, como se cual PPA (toda su sintaxis/ruta) para volverlo a agregar y al pulsar TAB se acomplete el nombre de este programa?
<mauricio> mimecar openSUSE 11.4
<mimecar> jocdz: quitalo desde el centro de software de ubuntu
<mimecar> mauricio: ¿lo soporta la versión de unetbootin?
<mauricio> mimecar no se
<mauricio> solo lo hago desde una iso
<rommel> como puedo hacer q en pastebin me pueda dar un enlace
<rommel> como benia haciendolo
<jocdz> mimecar, lo estoy volviendo a instalar desde ahi, desde el Centro de Software
<mimecar> cuando pongas el texto te dará el enlace
<rommel> pulse en el boton de abajo y  me lomanda ami
<mimecar> jocdz: ¿pero ya has quitado el repositorio de ppa?
<rommel> y no me da enlace
<jocdz> mimecar: pues si
<mimecar> rommel: pon el usuario y pega el texto, solo hay un botón para mandar
<jocdz> miniminiyo: me indico en config->repo y ahi la pestana de otros software, habian dos rutas que decian gimp, y esas fueron las que quite.
<rommel> pero no me da el enlace
<mauricio> jocdz
<mauricio> ??
<lsannin> hola
<rommel> pulsie en el boton que dise abajo donwload as texto
<jocdz> rommel si, creo que la web pastebin de ubuntu no tiene un link para volver a home/index, en la URL del navegador quita la numeracion y que quede solo la URL raiz del pastebin de ubuntu
<rommel> y me lo manda ami
<lsannin> alguien usa twidge?
<jocdz> mauricio: ???
<mauricio> jocdz comentaste esto  m4v malpa marcriera mauricio METALY mimecar miniminiyo MiZu
<mauricio>  m4v malpa marcriera mauricio METALY mimecar miniminiyo MiZu
<lsannin> instale twidge y no funciona
<mimecar> rommel: pon el usuario en Poster, y pega el texto
<lsannin> :(\
<mimecar> solo tienes unbotón que pulsar
<rommel> no sale nada
<mimecar> mauricio: ¿que es lo que pasa?
<mimecar> rommel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<cousteau> mauricio, si pulsas "m" y tabulador aparece esa lista
<jocdz> mauricio: que estas escribiendo, que son esos garabtos, estas bebiendo? ¬¬
<miniminiyo> ola
<miniminiyo> taba cenando xD
<lsannin> alguien sabe porque me sale esto?
<rommel> rommel@rommel-laptop:~$ mount at Fri, 11 Mar 2011 13:04:16 +0000
<lsannin> twidge: user error (Error from oauthRequest: "HTTP/1.1 401 Unauthorized")
<cousteau> así que a lo mejor te parece que lo escribió jocdz
<rommel> ya no c q mas hacer
<rommel> solia hacerlo bien
<miniminiyo> jocdz removiste el gimp y el ppa del gimp, luego hiciste update e isntalaste el gimp no?
<mimecar> lsannin: ¿has buscado el error?
<rommel> pero aprrte no se por q ese boton y solo me lo manda a mi
<jocdz> miniminiyo: si asi
<rommel> no me da mas enlace
<mimecar> rommel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<mimecar> ahí solo tienes un botón
<lsannin> si y no entiendo nada
<jocdz> miniminiyo: pero sigue con el error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/578994/
<MiZu> hi mauricio
<mauricio> ahora si
<mimecar> rommel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<mimecar> ahí solo hay un botón
<mauricio> perdon, crei que lo haia escrito el
<mauricio> habia
<rommel> me decis el comando denuebo
<MiZu> mauricio cual es tu ?
<rommel> cerre todo aber si recupero lo de hantes
<cousteau> mauricio, pues si vieras cómo se lo ha tomado de mal el bot...
<mimecar> cat /proc/partitions
<rommel> asi cuandopega escribia algo arriba y me daba un enlace
<mimecar> funciona igual pastebin
<miniminiyo> jocdz:pero eso es en el chat no en el programa no'
<mimecar> no tienes que pulsar en "Download as text"
<rommel> nada lo arruine solo me lo manda ami
<mauricio> como puedo hacer un usb booteable con la iso de openSUSE 11.4
<mauricio> ?
<jocdz> miniminiyo: no entendi eso ultimo, perdona.
<rommel> ya no me da mas enlace
<rommel> como hantes
<mimecar> rommel: quieres poner el enlace de la web
<mimecar> NO tienes que pulsar en más botones
<rommel> no me lo da maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas
<dzup2> cat /proc/partitions|pastebinit
<rommel> no c porq
<mimecar> lo he probado ahora mismo y funciona
<mimecar> dzup2: no se si eso es buena idea (liará más)
<jocdz> rommel: dices que si cargas http://paste.ubuntu.com no te carga la web?
<rommel> si entro pego
<miniminiyo> jocdz: no se que problema estamos xD me  e perdido hasta yo, el caso es que lo del gimp esta resuelto no? o falla en el gimp
<dzup2> ah que caray, anda feo el canal.
<jocdz> miniminiyo: falla el gimp :(
<rommel> pongo al go en la solapa de arriba y hante me daba un enlace despues de hacer clip en enla solapa de abajo ahora no solo me lo manda ami
<miniminiyo> vale az un
<miniminiyo> sudo aptitude clean
<miniminiyo> sudo aptitude autoclean
<mimecar> rommel: ¿estas pulsando "download as text"?
<miniminiyo> y luego haces sudo aptitude update
<rommel> si eso aprete
<rommel> como recupero lo de hantes
<mimecar> para que lo pulsas?
<miniminiyo> si aun asi no te descarga el gimp apra instalarlo con un aptitude isntall
<rommel> me equiboque
<miniminiyo> deberias de remover todo de nuevo repetir el proceso de lso clean y update+install
<miniminiyo> aer si asi te va ;)
<rommel> q es eso
<rommel> disculpen
<rommel> porfavor
<jocdz> miniminiyo, bueno, el gimp esta instalado pero tiene un error, una libreria  libgegl-0.0.so.0 que dice que o encuentra el archivo o directorio
<mimecar> rommel: no te lo están diciendo a ti
<rommel> ok
<mimecar> rommel: pon el texto de nuevo en pastebin
<rommel> mimecar como puedo pegar y poder tener denuebo un enlace
<cousteau> jocdz, a lo mejor no basta con desinstalar el gimp, tienes que desinstalar también las dependencias
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<cousteau> no sé cómo hace eso apt-get; aptitude lo hacía mejor
<jocdz> pero miniminiyo, esta ha sido la 2da vez que remuvo, purgo, cleano, update e instalo gimp e igual :(
<rommel> ya esta
<rommel> ahora le pongo algo en
<cousteau> jocdz, sólo gimp, o también las dependencias?
<cousteau> (y, ehm... no es más fácil quedarse con el gimp 2.7?)
<rommel> poster luego clip en paste y me lo manda ami
<miniminiyo> entonces no te deja isntalar el gimp del ubuntu...
<miniminiyo> que raro
<mimecar> rommel: si no pulsas en "Download as text" no te puede mandar nanda
<jocdz> cousteau, dos dependencias que previamente tambien removi pero no se, supongo que al hacer un install de gimp vuelven, pero el caso es que ya el sistema no me indica error de dependencias, sino solo el mencionado.
<rommel> que aprieto eso entonces denuebo abr
<miniminiyo> que error mas raro :S
<jocdz> miniminiyo, por favor, debes leer mis escritos previos, es que esta seria la 2da vez que comento que ya esta instalado, pero no quiere cargar/abrir gimp por el error ya comentado.
<rommel> si la verdad q si
<mimecar> en la página donde te sale ese botón, copia la dirección de la web
<rommel> es una semana de merd
<mimecar> jocdz: te falta alguna librería
<jocdz> no lo se mimecar
<mimecar> busca el error en google y te dirá cual es
<jocdz> como saberlo
<jocdz> si tengo unas paginas cargadas buscando sobre esto
<mauricio> como puedo hacer un usb booteable con la iso de openSUSE 11.4????
<Thedemon666> con el creador de disco de arranque
<miniminiyo> jocdz: eso ay es un error del programa, sorry pero no e usado mucho gimp no podre ayduarte en ese aspecto
<Thedemon666> o te descargas el unebootin
<jocdz> dios, no quisiera formatear y volver a instalar el sistema, o dios no! eso no.
<mimecar> mauricio: mira si es compatible con unetbootin
<mimecar> jocdz: cabezón
<mauricio> mimecar:  al parecer no
<mimecar> te falta por instalar alguna dependencia
<mimecar> si no la instalas, da igual lo que hagas
<mimecar> no siempre se instalan bien las dependencias
<miniminiyo> seguramente lo sea, instalate unetbooin y luego con la iso de opensuse la isntalas con el programa
<mimecar> mauricio: mira en la web si lo soporte, si no lo hace, espera a una versión nueva del programa
<miniminiyo> debe ser q tiene q hacer un sudo aptitude install gimp -f
<miniminiyo> asi deberia de isntalarle todas als dependencias
<mauricio> miniminiyo: estoy con el unetbootin pero la iso no me bootea
<jocdz> mimecar: pero no sabria cual es o falta, tengo el problema de un  libgegl-0.0.so.0 que no se como solventarselo, debo buscar en internet para ver.
<mauricio> mimecar: ok
<jocdz> yo tengo un CD original de Ubuntu 10.10 puedo hacer algo con eso para este caso?
<mimecar> jocdz: no, pon el error completo que te da
<miniminiyo> mauricio que esta como parado? o simplemente no acepta la iso dando algun error?
<jocdz> bueno, por 4ta vez, el link aqui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/578994/
<rommel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<mauricio> miniminiyo: el proceso termina bien, pero al querer bootear desde el pendrive tira error
<mimecar> jocdz: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/cannot-open-gimp-after-upgrade-to-version-2-6-5-a-707586/
<miniminiyo> eso puede ser de un mal formateo del pendrive
<mimecar> segundo enlace de google
<miniminiyo> formatea con gparted y luego instala la iso con el unetbootin
<rommel> mimecar me sigue saliendo sol ami
<mauricio> miniminiyo: ok
<dzup2> jocdz: sudo apt-get builddep gimp   <---creo asi se llama, mira el: man apt-get
<mimecar> mauricio: si no lo soporta unetbootin estas perdiendo el tiempo
<rommel> como puedorecuperar q al pegar me de un enlace
<jocdz> mimecar: ya tenia cargada esa pagina, tuve dudas por ser otra distro y gimp 2.6.5 no se la mia 2.6.X pero vere si busco esos dos archivos que comentan que faltan
<mimecar> rommel: o pulsas "Atras" en el navegador o lo creas de nuevo
<mimecar> en 10 minutos desconecto
<rommel> como
 * jocdz lamenta haber instalado Gimp 2.7.2 y no lo volvera a hacer
<rommel> al cerrar y abrir denuebo ya lo ise pero sigue ygual
<mimecar> rommel: copia y pega el texto de nuevo
<mimecar> jocdz: así aprenderás
<rommel> solo me queda acerlo por ak
<mimecar> rommel: copia y pega el texto de nuevo
<rommel> pero molestare a los demas
<jocdz> si mimecar
<mimecar> usa pastebin rommel
<rommel> en syntax no habra q cambiar algo?
<rommel> no me da mas enlace
<dzup2> sudo apt-get install pastebinit;                             <---cuando termine eso, poneas ahora : cat /proc/partitions | pastebinit    <---luego pega el link aqui en el canal.
<mimecar> rommel: solo hay dos cuadros de texto y un botón
<dzup2> rommel*
<jocdz> dzup2: builddep o buildep no lo reconoce el sistema
<dzup2> jocdz: dejame ver, abriendo el virtual debian
<jocdz> ujum
<rommel> poster,arriba syntx,y poste abajo
<dzup2> jocdz: sudo apt-get build-dep gimp
<rommel> en sintax
<rommel> no c cambaiara algo
<rommel> no se como resolver eso
<mimecar> rommel: no tienes que tocad nada en syntax
<rommel> ya no me da numero ni enlace
<rommel> e que debe estar
<jocdz> dzup2 y que info se necesitaria saber de eso?
<mimecar> rommel: no tienes que seleccionar nada ahí
<rommel> qprete dowload
<rommel> y desd ahy solo me lo manda ami
<mimecar> rommel: estas haciendo complicado algo que no lo es
<rommel> la verdad
<dzup2> jocdz: supuestamente te "construye/instala las librerias necesarias para x deb, en tu caso "gimp"
<mimecar> después de pulsar "Paste" pon el enlace que te da la web
<rommel> pero q puedo hacer ahora ya no me da enlave
<rommel> solo me lo manda ami
<mimecar> rommel: NO TIENES QUE PULSAR EL BOTÓN "DOWNLOAD AS TEXT"
<rommel> ok
<jocdz> dzup2: la unica info util creo que seria la ultima linea: 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 1 no actualizados.
<dzup2> jocdz: hmm si ...
<rommel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/579023/
<dzup2> dice el motivo por cual noi se actualizo?
<rommel> te pido mil disculpas
<rommel> mimecar
<jocdz> dzup2: no, termino ahi
<rommel> me estoi comportando como un retonto
<dzup2> haber pegame todo despues de build-deps en un paste jocdz?
<mimecar> rommel: solo hay dos campos de texto y un botón, al pulsarlo te da el enlace
<rommel> debe ser el calor q hace mas la insertibunbre
<rommel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/579023/
<rommel> ahi esta lo q me pedias al poner el ultimo comando q me pediste
<jocdz> dzup2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/579025/
<mimecar> sda1 y sda2 son las particiones de windows?
<mimecar> jocdz: solo tienes que instalar los dos paquetes de la web para que te funcione
<dzup2> jocdz: y el gimp solo?
<jocdz> mimecar: si, voy a aventurarme a hacer eso.. voy..
<jocdz> dzup2: el gimp solo que cosa?
<dzup2> que error dice? me perdi ese paste
<rommel> mimecar y sabrias decirme q elegir en la occion 4 de 7 a la hora de instalar ubuntu 10.04
<mimecar> no me se de memoria los pasos
<rommel> ok
<rommel> entiendo
<mimecar> si sda5 es tu partición de swap
<rommel> sabrias de alguna pagina para ver en paralelo
<mimecar> tienes todos los datos en una partición, si reinstalas perderás tus datos
<rommel> ya no me importa
<rommel> lo que quiero es poder tener la pc como hantes
<jocdz> dzup2: el gimp solo dice solo esto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/579026/
<rommel> desime como puedo copiar un programa y sus derivados a otra particion
<jocdz> pero estoy viendo lo de buscar e instalar un par de archivos de un link que mimecar me paso para ver si eso lo solventa
<mimecar> solo puedes copiar los datos rommel
<rommel> entiendo
<dabor> jocdz, para que necesitas hacer un build-dep con el gimp?
<rommel> bueno que opinas entonces q lo reistale denuebo
<jocdz> dabor: solo lo hice a consejo de dzup2
<mimecar> rommel: es posible que te funcione bien
<rommel> lo que no se q occion seguir para no mover las particiones del al lado
<mimecar> pero no lo puedo asegurar
<dabor> jocdz, aahh ok
<rommel> q sugieres q la macana q me mande puede quedar asi reistale ubuntu
<dzup2> jocdz: necesitas libgegl-0.0-0
<mimecar> ¿cuando hicistes la primera instalación de ubuntu funcionaba todo bien?
<rommel> asi es
<rommel> la macana
<rommel> empeso cuando me baje compiz
<mimecar> compiz ya está en ubuntu 10.04
<rommel> y despues lo desistale
<rommel> no estaba
<mimecar> rommel: en mi versión de ubuntu 10.04 si
<rommel> por q lo quise bajar por sinactis o desde el centro de sot de ubuntu
<rommel> y no estaba
<mimecar> nad amás instalar puedes activar los efectos
<dabor> rommel, y dale con que no estaba :-)
<rommel> jajajaja
<rommel> te juro lo busque hantes por sinagtis y desde el centro de sot de ubuntu y no estaba
<dabor> synaptic
<rommel> bueno
<jocdz> mimecar: baje esos dos archivos babl y gegl los cuales son unos .tgz de esa web http://rlworkman.net/pkgs/12.2/ pero no se como proceder para instalarlos que se vayan/instalen a donde deben ir con respecto al gimp.
<rommel> aber me abenturare solo aber como me ba al nstalar denuebo
<mimecar> jocdz: los programas en linux no se instalan así, usa el centro de software
<Thedemon666> los .tgz hay que compilalos
<mimecar> rommel: no formatees las particiones de windows
<rommel> a eso si
<rommel> lo q no se es
<rommel> q me dise q ba hacer una nueba particion y arrancara del principio
<mimecar> rommel: lee alguna guía de instalación de ubuntu
<rommel> ok
<dabor> jocdz, no te sirve la version de gimp que esta en los repositorios?
<rommel> gracias despues te cuento como me fue
<rommel> hasta luego
<jocdz> mimecar: bueno, instalare entonces estos del Centro de Software que no estan indicados como ya instalados http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=9871 asi?
<mimecar> instalalos
<jocdz> dabor: si, eso es lo que trato de hacer, quite el Gimp 2.7.2 y trato de volver al de los repos, pero tira error al intentar cargarlo ya una vez instalado.
<mimecar> buenas noches...
<dabor> jocdz, tendrias que ir a synaptic buscar gimp y desintalar todo, despues instalar la version de los repositorios
<jocdz> dabor, si siguiendo consejos aqui, elimine los PPA de Gimp de Synaptic y luego por terminal un clean y update
<dabor> jocdz, pero desintalaste los paquetes de gimp?
<jocdz> dabor, si con remove, autoremove, clean, autoclean y luego instale
<jocdz> bueno ya instale desde el Centro de Software los archivos aun no instalados de babl y gegl
<dabor> jocdz, clean autoclean no influye en nada
<jocdz> vamos a ver si gimp ya abre o si sigue con el fallo
<jocdz> bueno, el problema sigue.
<jocdz> manana veo a alguien que no se si pueda ayudarme, si no, pues respaldo, y formateare el equipo que es lo que menos queria hacer.
<dabor> jocdz, no creo que tengas que formatear por eso
<jocdz> bueno, seguire investigando pero lo comento si pasa el fin de semana y el fallo siga
<jocdz> yo tampoco creo dabor pero lo digo por saberse lo super rebuscado que son a veces estas cosas para llegar a arreglarlo
<cousteau> jocdz, en todo caso reinstala libgegl-0.0-0
<cousteau> sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgegl-0.0-0
<jocdz> cousteau, vamos a ver.. pq se que ese archivo es, pero no conocia bien su nombre completo.
<cousteau> jocdz, para eso está packages.ubuntu.com, o dpkg -S
<jocdz> que raro, que cosas, me indico esto cousteau: No es posible reinstalar el paquete libgegl-0.0-0, no se puede descargar.
<cousteau> O_o
<cousteau> digo... 0.0
<dzup2> heh
<jocdz> si, estoy igual
<jocdz> voy a ver si remuevo algun rastro de este y en vez de hacer un reinstal le hago un install?
<dzup2> no a de estar embrujada?
<jocdz> bueno, luego de la removida y la purgada de libgegl-0-0-0 aplique el install: http://paste.ubuntu.com/579029/
<cousteau> bien, mira a ver si ya va
<jocdz> veo que tengo un error de un paquete de virtualbox que creo que debo quitar su PPA, no sea que me tranque algun proceso de instalacion por eso
<cousteau> sí, me había fijado...
<jocdz> #LOL ahora me dice que Gimp no esta instalado, voy a instalarlo
<jocdz> yo no desintale
<jocdz> gimp, que raro
<jocdz> no sera que como escribi install --reinstall no sea asi? (sin el install antes) solo el --reinstall y por eso no pudo bajar el paquete?
<jocdz> bueno volvi a instalar gimp y volvio a dar el error, voy a quitar lo del error del virtualbox y seguir..
<jocdz> lo de virtualbox ya lo habia quitado de synaptic, supongo que el update o algo lo volvio a colocar ahi, yo lo habia quitado hace ya un buen tiempo.
<jocdz> no consigo nada presente de virtualbox en synaptic y entonces?
<DavidReza> una pregunta, cómo puedo saber en la consola si ya está corriendo una aplicación a partir de el título de su ventana?
<jocdz> ya tengo Gimp 2.6 funcionando :D
<jocdz> faltaba instalar tambien el libbabl-0-0-0 asi como lo habia hecho con el libgegl-0-0-0
<jocdz> \o/ ^_^
<jocdz> esto amerita escribir sobre el fallo y su solucion en mi triste, desolado pero querido blog
<jocdz> gracias a mimecar, dzup2, miniminiyo, dabor y a la medicina sistemica todo solucionado
<jocdz> o/
<jocdz> espero verlos a todos por aqui el 9 de Abril dia del FLISOL :)
<jocdz> buenas noches y tengan todos buen fin de semana
<burk> hii
<burk> cual era el canal de dudas? (lol, esto es una duda)
<fosco_> si son de ubuntu este
<burk> ah ok, me sonaba que habia un canal na mas para dudas
<burk> bueno, la cuestion es que estoy intentando installar los drivers para que rule el pincho usb de tdt, al instalar noseque cosa de v4l me da un error de compilacion y me quedo "lol"
<burk> me he puesto a mirar el codigo pero no he conseguido solucionar nada
<burk> error: implicit declaration of function 'kfree'
<burk> lo unico que se me ocurre es que falten librerias o algo asi
<burk> he leido noseque de que se puede compilar sobre vanila o algo asi, pero no se lo que es xD
<fosco_> en principio ubuntu suele ofrecer todos los controladores precompilados
<fosco_> muy pocas veces es necesario hacer la compilacion manualamente
<fosco_> manualmente*
<burk> por lo que he leido este pincho usb es muy "especial"
<burk> xD
<burk> y no en el buen sentido
<fosco_> cuando dices pincho usb te refieres a un adaptador wifi usb?
<burk> no no, es un adaptador de tdt usb, de estos DVB-T
<fosco_> has mirado en controladores del hardware si aparece para activarlo?
<burk> no se me habia ocurrido -.-
<burk> voy a ver
<burk> xD
<burk> nap
<burk> no esta
<fosco_> yo antes de ponerme a compilar buscaría en google la manera de hacerlo en ubuntu
<fosco_> primero saca el modelo exacto con lsusb
<burk> ya lo he hecho, varias veces
<burk> ya conozco el modelo exacto, el chip y toda esa mierda xD
<fosco_> la linea q corresponda al tdt le añades la palabra ubuntu, lo pones en google y seguro q sale algo
<dzup2> burk: cuida tu hocicabulario
<burk> sorry, pero esque me pone de los nervios
<burk> llevo ya dos meses intentando que funcione
<burk> vale
<burk> creo que ya se lo que pasa, le falta slab.h por todos laos, toca meterlo a mano
<omikron4> burk: que pincho tienes de tdt?
<burk> G-Tek Electronics Group Lifeview LV5TDLX DVB-T [RTL2832U]
<omikron4> y eso te la da el dmesg?
<burk> nop, lsusb
<omikron4> burk: quitalo y ponlo y haz en consola dmesg
<burk> dmesg solo: usb 1-1.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7
<burk> [ 6650.885961] usb 1-1.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8
<omikron4> es que a mi no funcionaba antes.. pero con el nuevo kernel ya me lo reconoce  es una tv stick 10 igual te sirve lo mismo
<omikron4> burk:  http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/123739
<burk> ya he probado eso, thx xD
<burk> al parecer acaba todo bien, pero luego no me carga los modulos
<burk> tengo los objetos creados, si quieres intento make install y te doy la salida
<termens> me va lento ubuntu con moovida en un pc de 1gb de ram
<burk> omikron4, aqui lo tienes http://paste.ubuntu.com/579048/
<omikron4> burk:  pues has podido instalar
<burk> :S
<burk> ahora estoy intentando este otro metodo, pero falta incluir librerias por todos lados
<omikron4> espera que creo que tengo el firmware que te hace falta burk
<omikron4> burk: en consola
<omikron4> wget http://media.ubuntuusers.de/forum/attachments/2103272/090730_RTL2832U_LINUX_Ver1.1.rar
<omikron4> mira esto despues de plantear el bug la respuesta, burk, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/me-tv/+bug/478379
<uBOTu-fr> Ubuntu bug 478379 in me-tv "me-tv does not work with rtl2832u-dvb-t-chip" [Undecided,Invalid]
<burk> voy
<burk> eso me suena haberlo probado ya, pero no tengo nada mas que hacer xD
<burk> voy a repetir
<burk> omikron4, te refieres a esta respuesta no? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/me-tv/+bug/478379/comments/1
<omikron4> si burk a esa me  refiero
<omikron4> burk al final dice esto : After that the stick is properly found, registered and is working with kaffeine
<omikron4> o sea que igual tienes que usar kaffeine o vlc
<omikron4> para vlc tienes que hacer un scantv de   tu zona y crear el channels.conf
<burk> oki
<burk> voy a ver
<burk> xD
<mauricio> el creador dedisco de inicio solo acepta distros derivadas de ubuntu, o ubuntu obviamente, como puedo grabar opensuse?
<omikron4> mauricio: con unetbootin
<mauricio> con unetootin tampoco funciona
<omikron4> pues prueba multiboot
<mauricio> como?
<omikron4> una aplicacion que se llama multiboot mauricio
<mauricio> ok
<mauricio> voy a googlear
<cousteau> multiboot mauricio? no la conozco
<mauricio> yo tampoco
<omikron4> mauricio.. http://www.gnulinux.webatu.com/?p=184
<mauricio> omikron4: muchas gracias
<dabor> mauricio, http://haciaelconocimientolibre.wordpress.com/2010/08/06/ejecuta-opensuse-11-3-desde-una-usb/
<mauricio> dabor: gracias :D
#ubuntu-es 2011-03-12
<burk> na omikron4 , no quiere funcionar el receptor de TDT XD
<omikron4> pero has cambiado todas las lineas que te indica ?? burk?
<burk> si si
<burk> xD
<omikron4> burk: quita el tdt lo vuelves a meter y haz un dmesg a ver si esta reconocido
<burk> nap, lo mismo que antes
<omikron4> burk: que kernel tienes?
<omikron4> haz uname -r en consola
<burk> 2.6.35-27-generic
<omikron4> pues en ese ya me reconocia el stick tv 10
<burk> FUUUU XD
<omikron4> y tenia el mismo problema.. prueba a actualizar.. tal vez te lo reconozca en sistema administracion controladores de hardware,, por cierto... has mirado ahi a ver si esta?
<burk> sip
<burk> y no sale
<Javier_Dark> buenas
<Javier_Dark> tengo un pequeño percanse con el ubuntu
<burk> conoceis algun header que tenga esta funcion? usb_buffer_free
<mauricio> J
<mauricio> Javier_Dark: !ask
<mauricio> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Javier_Dark> Me instale el ubuntu pero se me daño el mouse y pues use las tecnologias de accesibilidad para usar x el teclado numerico, cuando cambie el entorno de escritorio ya no puedo usar el raton asi que puedo hacer?
<Javier_Dark> Ademas no me aparece las tecnologias de accesibilidad los entornos q instale fueron Lxde y Xfce
<dabor> Javier_Dark, usaste accesibilidad de gnome?
<dabor> Javier_Dark, prueba iniciar gnome-orca
<Javier_Dark> Si use accesibilidad en gnome
<Javier_Dark> Pero cuando cambio de entorno ya sea para Lxde o Xfce no consigo las tecnologias de accesibilidad
<dabor> Javier_Dark, entonces ejecuta gnome-orca
<dabor> supongo que debe estar instalado pero no creo que funcione en otros escritorios
<dabor> es para gnome
<Javier_Dark> para que sirve ese comando
<burk> omikron4, parece que la cosa ha cogido velocidad y ya no salen errores de compilacion
<burk> a ver que pasa
<burk> xD
<dabor> Javier_Dark, sirve para lo que estas preguntando
<dabor> Javier_Dark, no es un comando, es el ejecutable del programa de aaccesibilidad
<Javier_Dark> ok ya me cambio al ubuntu y pruebo xD
<Javier_Dark> Oks disculpa mi ignorancia no tengo si no las nociones basicas en linux xD
<omikron4> burk algo nuevo..
<burk> nup xD
<omikron4> burk mira a ver si esto te lo soluciona.. http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Realtek_RTL2831U
<burk> me ha salido otro error y lo he arreglao
<omikron4> ese link tal vez te ayude definitivamente
<burk> grep rtl2831 /lib/modules/`uname -r`/modules.usbmap | sed -e 's/0x0000.*$//' -e 's/^.*0x0003//' no me devuelve na, ahora me lo miro con detenimiento
<burk> me ha salido un error nuevo
<burk> omikron4, que significa esto? "If you are experiencing problems building the v4l-dvb tree, please try
<burk> building against a vanilla kernel before reporting a bug."
<burk> no se que es un kernel vanilla xD
<omikron4> pos yo tampoco burk
<omikron4> de todas formas, has bajado esos drivers?
<dabor> burk, es un kernel que sirve para todas las pc
<dabor> burk, sin personalizar
<burk> omikron4, a que drivers te refieres?
<burk> a vale, ya se cual dices
<omikron4> los del link que rte he pasado
<omikron4> los de aki con hg clone http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Realtek_RTL2831U
<dabor> burk, www.kernel.org
<burk> esta en ello
<burk> thx dabor
<omikron4> perdon era esto.. hg clone http://linuxtv.org/hg/~jhoogenraad/rtl2831-r2
<burk> 1765 files updated lol xD
<omikron4> burk pues ahora make y sudo make install
<burk> compilando me hallo
<burk> este por lo menos no da errores xD
<burk> omikron4, en las mismas estoy xD
<burk> reinicio a ver?
<omikron4> pon el usb y haz un lsmod
<omikron4> y lo pegas a ver
<burk> bueno, me voy a dormir por hoy
<burk> adiosss
<AzoteLogiko> hola!
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<AzoteLogiko> hola holita vecinillos. alguien espera respuesta?
<NipSarm> hola a todos
<AzoteLogiko> hola NipSarm
<NipSarm> a alguien le ha sucedido que ubuntu no arranca?
<NipSarm> alguien me puede dar algunos datos o experiencias?
<NipSarm> lo que pasa es: enciendo la pc... bien...aparece el grub...bien...selecciono y doy enter a la opcion de ubuntu... y se reinicia la pc =/
<guille> hola a todos, quisiera que me aclaren una idea
<NipSarm> para el modo recuperacion es lo mismo =S qué podrá ser?
<guille> quiero poner un servidor apache y que se vea por internet mi pregunta es necesariamente tengo que comprar un dominio o existe otra forma
<dzup2> guille: la http://IP
<NipSarm> guille con el dyndns te puede funcionar
<guille> ok gracias por su ayuda voy a leer esa pagina web
<alejo112132> hola tengo un problema con ubuntu 10.10 no me puedo conectar a mi red de windows y anteriormente si podia ojala me puedan ayudar
<alejo112132> hola alguien me puede ayudar porfavor??
<AzoteLogiko> ah, hola alejo112132
<alejo112132> hola
<alejo112132> me puedes ayudar a conectarme en red con mis demas equipos windows porfavor
<AzoteLogiko> vaya, no puedo ayudarte en eso. de momento solo he estudiado como hacerlo con windows server ... pero espero enterarme de eso muy pronto
<alejo112132> ok muchas gracias
<NipSarm> holas alejo, usas equipos como impresoras en red? o es solo para transferir archivos?
<alejo112132> PUES POR EL MOMENTO SOLO PARA TRANSFERIR ARCHIVOS
<alejo112132> YA DESPUES USARE UBUNTU COMO SEERVIDOR DE IMPRESION
<alejo112132> perdon por gritar:S
<alejo112132> no me di cuenta de las mayusculas
<alejo112132> lo que pasa es que antes si podia pero ahora ya no puedo entrar a las carpetas compartidas de los pcs de windows
<NipSarm> :s no he tenido un problema asi, para transferir archivos uso ftp en la maquina con linux =)
<NipSarm> aunque a veces las conexiones dan error de timed out =/
<alejo112132> bueno esta me dice fallo al obtener la lista de comparticion del servidor
<NipSarm> :s un error similar al mio, seria bueno que alguien nos aclare eso =/
<alejo112132> si verdad ojala alguien pudiera darnos una respuesta
<Souchiro> hasta mañana :D
<NipSarm> alejo aqui hay un articulo sobre el fallo ese.. http://linuxman.blogsome.com/2009/11/12/fallo-al-obtener-la-lista-de-comparticion-del-servidor-ubuntu-karmic-koala/
<NipSarm> incluso dan una solucion, tal vez te ayude
<alejo112132> ok muchas gracias
<nayosx> hi guy
<Yaurielchino> Hola
<Osmodivs> hola
<Girsob> buenas noches
<Sur07> buenas noches
<Sur07> como se llama la sala ubuntu off topic o algo asi
<Kurdt> #ubuntu-es-offtopic <-- Sur07
<girsoblinuxero> Buenas noches
<Girsob> buenas noches? hay alguien conectado?
<Sur07> hola
<Girsob> Que tal os va la noche
<Sur07> bien de mi parte, mirando lo q paso en japon
<Girsob> si eso llega a pasar en españa ya no levantamos cabeza, el pis entraria en un caos
<Sur07> si, y en Argentina igualmente, creo q ningun pais esta preparado para esto
<ha_ny> me causa gracia, españa esta vez no ha brindado ayuda, tan jodidos estamos ya? jaja
<Girsob> excepto japon porque si te das cuenta el terremoto estaa a 8'9 de 9
<Girsob> y no paso nada
<Girsob> pero el sunami los a destrozado
<Sur07> claro, tienes mucha razon
<Girsob> si el pais mas preparado del mundo frente a castastrofes naturales lo esta pasando mal, imagina cualquier pais
<Girsob> españa yo si nos llegaramos a comer que ex practicamente imposible, nos llevariamos a parte de francia, andorra, portugal y las islas canarias por delante
<ha_ny> no calla que yo vivo en canarias
<Girsob> si nos llevamos las islas canarias donde hay una falla gigante, entre un sunami en accion que toda la costa este de los estados unidos
<Girsob> yo lo veo asi, ademas si algun dia entramos en guerra con estados unidos, evacuamos a la gente de las islas canarias y les indenizamos y las volamos en los puntos claves de las fallas (que tienen un kilometro de grosor
<Girsob> y nos cargamos la costa este de estados unidos
<ha_ny> xd estas como una cabra
<Girsob> seguro que les quitariamos esa superioridad que tienen, para declarar a linux y el software libre como enemigos del capitalismo
<Sur07> Todo un extratega Girsob jaja
<}libertino{> que loco
<ha_ny> si, seguro al starcraft muere de 1ero
<Girsob> ciertamente, pero grandes genios siempre estan locos
<Girsob> beethoven
<Girsob> por ejemplo
<}libertino{> en estos tiempos es un cumplido
<ha_ny> te estas llamando gran genio?
<Girsob> ademas yo soy de los que opinan que si hoy en dia viviera beethoven tocaria la guitarra electrica
<Girsob> no a tanto no llego
<Girsob> para eso antes tengo que terminar el superior y la carrera de ingenieria informatica
<Girsob> y despues de pasarme 20 años en proyectos del software libre como voluntario programando
<Girsob> entonces podre hacerme llamar
<Girsob> pero hasta entonces aun me queda mucho por delante
<}libertino{> en tiendo que las aplicaciones eb estan ya tendiendo a compatibilizarse con linux, eso es muy interesante
<Girsob> si, la verdad, yo intento competir con gente que esta sacandose la carrera de ingenieria informtica, otros la de fisica
<Girsob> intento competir con ellos pero es muy dificil
<ha_ny> porque competir?
<}libertino{> la competencia es capitalista o no?
<}libertino{> yo creo que la curiosidad de un cientifico honesto basta
<mauricio> mientras haya competencia mejor
<Girsob> se hace un poco mas divertido, no es capitalista, es una cosa que utilizamos entre nosotros, pero tambien para poder aprender entre todos
<mauricio> asi progresa mas el software y todos se benefician
<}libertino{> bueno,
<ha_ny> yo creo que es mejor la curiosidad que el afan de competir
<Girsob> siempre a de tener unos fines esa competencia que de sabiduria a todo un grupo
<}libertino{> pero ponganse que la mayoria de los desarrolla dores estan por impresionar a los usuariosm no asi por resolver problemas importantes
<dzup2> !offtopic
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<Girsob> porque competir por competir es tonteria
<Girsob> cierto, perdon
<}libertino{> bien, alguien sabe algo del terremoto de japon
<xangua> seguramente google sabrá
<}libertino{> --.--
<ha_ny> pare de seguirlo a las 6 de la tarde, los diarios brasileños estan bien informados
<ha_ny> pero, eso a offtopic
<}libertino{> gracias-esque estoy aburrido.............
<ha_ny> alguien conose la aplicasión rapidcrc para windows?
<ha_ny> intento conseguir una alternativa pero no la encuentro
<}libertino{> nos vemos.
<mauricio> ha_ny: wxChecksums
<ha_ny> si, eso vi en alternatuveto, pero hay que instalar otras cosas ahi, y no estan ni en los repos, un rollo, entonces queria saber si habia una ya para ubuntu, y no tener que compilar esa
<mauricio> !sabayon
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'sabayon'.
<mauricio> pfff kubot no sabes nada xD
<mauricio> hay alguien?
<DavidReza> hay muchos
<Jnkoforever> una pregunta
<Jnkoforever> aumente la memoria ram de mi equipo pero ahora mi procesador se hace lento
<Jnkoforever> que puedo hacer?
<Jnkoforever> en ubuntu?
<angelitote> buenos dias. estoy intentando actualizar los repositorios y se queda enganchado en el 64%. Que puedo hacer?
<lompa> buenas
<angelitote> ya he quitado las lineas no originales del archivo pero sigue igual, ahora se atasca en el 99%
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<erAbuelo> ciao
<Vic> Hola,buenos dias a todos,necesito instalar google earth en ubuntu 10.04.2 y no puedo,alguien me puede echar una mano
<mimecar> pon los pasos que has hecho para instalarlo
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | Vic
<kubot> Vic: medibuntu es un repositorio que no puede incluirse con Ubuntu por razones legales | Sitio: http://www.medibuntu.org | Para agregar el repositorio ver en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<erUSUL> añade medibuntu he instalalo con el centro de  software
<Vic> Voy a probar
<malbap> hola hay alguien?
<mimecar> no hay nadie
<malbap> xD
<malbap> mira tengo una duda
<malbap> el loco de españa esta muerto? o me registro en ubuntu-es?
<mimecar> ¿quien es el loco de españa?
<malbap> local community creo que es
<erUSUL> malbap: #ubuntu-es-es ¿?
<malbap> si ese es su irc
<malbap> pero la web esta llena de spam, basura, etc
<malbap> anuncios viagra y esas cosas
<mimecar> como no digas a que web te refieres..
<erUSUL> malbap: la verdad es que no estoy enterado de como van las cosas
<malbap> http://www.ubuntuspain.org/
<mimecar> en esa web no me sale nada de publicidad
<erUSUL> malbap: es ubuntu-es.org
<malbap> erUSUL pero esa es para todos los hispanohablantes
<javila> Saludos amig@s.
<mimecar> si es ubuntuspain será solo para España
<erUSUL> malbap: ubuntu-ar ubuntu-co tienen sus propias webs. puede que el foro si sea comun...
<Vic> Intento agregar el repositor y me sale este error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/579216/
<Vic> Intento agregar el repositor y me sale este error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/579216/
<mimecar> Vic: no parece que esté bien escrito
<Vic> Lo copie de la pagina
<carnau> Vic, que lo copiaras no quiere decir que esté bien
<Vic> carnau,tienes toda la razón pero eso me deja parado "soy muy novato"
<mimecar> Vic: de donde sacas los espacios que tienes en pastebin?
<mimecar> entre lo que pone la página y lo que pones tu
<Vic> Perdon?
<mimecar> --sudo wget - documento de salida-=
<mimecar> -documento de salida no se de donde lo has sacado
<Vic> Un momento
<mimecar> en la web de medibuntu no aparece
<carnau> Vic, quizá lo mejor será que nos digas que intentas hacer
<Vic> Lo saque de https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<mimecar> Vic: de ahí no sale el texto que has puesto en pastebin
<mimecar> ¿no habrás traducido el comando verdad?
<Vic> Sera eso,traduje la pagina
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> ahí tienes el problema
<carnau> Vic, http://elsoftwarelibre.wordpress.com/2009/10/26/agregar-repositorios-medibuntu-en-karmic-koala-e-instalacion-codecs-w32codecs/
<Vic> Lo intento de nuevo sin traducir
<mimecar> Vic: si traduces los comandos es normal que no funcionen
<Vic> mimecar,despues de ejecutar en la terminal (sin traducir) aparece esto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/579222/
<mimecar> el repositorio de programas que estas usando de ubuntu no funciona
<Vic> Y eso es malo?
<mimecar> el servidor está caido
<mimecar> no podrás instalar nada con ere repositorio
<Vic> Tiene solucion
<mimecar> ponte otro repositorio
<mimecar> puedes hacerlo desde el centro de software
<Vic> No tengo ni idea............
<mimecar> abre el centro de software, menú editar, ultima opción
<Vic> Ya esta y?
<mimecar> refresca los repositorios
<Vic> Lo siento no entiendo el termino soy muy novato
<mimecar> si has modificado el repositorio el sistema te preguntará si quieres actualizarlos
<Vic> Estoy en la ventana de origenes de softwer
<mimecar> Vic: no tienes ninguna opción de actualizar repositorios?
<mimecar> en ese ventana o en el centro de software?
<Vic> No  encuentro la opcion
<mimecar> no tengo ubuntu delante ahora
<mimecar> de otra forma, abre una consola
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<Vic> Voy
<Vic> Este es el resultado http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/579229/
<mimecar> Vic: seguro que has cambiado el servidor en el centro de software?
<Vic> Que servidor a de ser?
<mimecar> cualquiera que no sea el de España
<Vic> A vale no lo sabia
<carnau> Vic, cambia es por fr
<Vic> Ya lo e cambiado Busco el mas adecuado a la conexion
<Vic> debo repetir en consola no?
<mimecar> si
<Vic> Voy
<Vic> Aparece esto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/579237/
<mimecar> pon en pastebin el comando que has usado para añadir el repositorio
<Vic> Si te refieres al que puse en consola,es este sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> si, pero para añadir medibuntu cual usastes
<Vic> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/579242/
<mimecar> en principio has añadido la clave gpg de medibuntu
<Vic> luego había que hacer algo mas creo,puede ser?
<mimecar> el comando lo hace todo
<Vic> Puede que sea esto? sudo apt-get --yes install app-install-data-medibuntu apport-hooks-medibuntu
<Vic> Entonces,a que se puede deber ese error?
<mimecar> a que no has importado la clave gpg
<Vic> Como se hace?
<mimecar> el comando que has puesto para añadir el repositorio debería añadirlo
<Vic> Y no lo a hecho?
<mimecar> el error que te da dice que no
<Vic> Sabes si hay alguna otra forma?
<mimecar> no lo se, no he añadido ese repositorio nunca
<Vic> Pues muchas gracias de todos modos por ayudarme y dedicarme tu tiempo GRACIAS
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<ivedci89> buen dia erAbuelo
<avernos> donde tengo que cambiar permisos para hacer que un disco duro entero sea solo de lectura, incluso para root?
<stojabreak> ?
<stojabreak> Se sabe algo del driver privativo de AMD para Natty y el kernel 2.6.38 ?
<dabor> avernos, le cambias los permisos cuando lo montas, en /etc/fstab se puede hacer
<avernos> gracias dabor
<dabor> avernos, http://www.ac.usc.es/docencia/ASR/Tema_3html/node12.html
<dabor> avernos, capitulo montado de particiones
<avernos> dabor, sabes algo de recuperacion de datos? formatee y particione un disco y me gustaria recuperarlo
<dabor> avernos, tarea muy dificil, dale un mirada a testdisk
<avernos> si, lo estoy probando.. pero hay cosas que no tengo muy claras..
<dabor> avernos, si no tenias un buan backup.... malas noticias
<carnau> de las personas que no hacen backup hay dos tipos: los que han perdido datos y los que están apunto de perderlos.
<avernos> jaja
<avernos> por desgracia era el hd de backup, y el que usaba murio.. pero vamos, que todas las cosas siguen ahi. el problema es el proceso de recuperarlas
<avernos> que yo sepa el disco no esta roto
<carnau> y otra que también viene al caso... si es suficientemente importante para ti y no sabes hacerlo, contrata un profesional.
<carnau> era tu hdd de backup y lo formateaste y luego lo particionaste?
<avernos> sip... tenia unos cuantos hdd iguales y por desgracia debi de poner el hd en el monton equivocado
<avernos> cuando termine de particionar, ademas perdi unas pocas gigas (sobreescritas) fue cuando heche en falta el otro disco
<avernos> xD
<avernos> las prisas xD
<carnau> si no has sobreescrito nada del disco, quizá algo puedas recuperar
<carnau> ya sabes, ves a la tienda y compra una etiquetadora, te ahorrará problemas :-)
<avernos> algo he sobreescrito, tengo la intencion de tratar de ignorar esa parte a la hora de recuperar la informacion
<miniminiyo> habras sobreescrito lo del principio que sera donde este el sistema en si, asi que lo archivs es probable q los peudas recueprar bien
<avernos> en fin, si alguien que sepa del tema y pueda hecharme una mano que me avise
<miniminiyo> busca en san google xD
<miniminiyo> que hay varias guias
<avernos> miniminiyo, no, tengo sobreescrito una parte antes de la mitad, asi que tendre que usar el escalpelo xD
<avernos> he visto unas cuantas guias pero ninguna de recuperacion con data sobreescrita
<carnau> da igual hayas sobreescrito una parte o no
<avernos> varias herramientas intentan averiguar y reconstruir, si cogen informacion de toda la parte sobreescrita, tomaran otras referencias como erroneas, al ser estas las mas recientes y un reparticionado completamente distinto
<avernos> crees que da igual?
<carnau> ojo, una cosa es que quieras recuperar los datos, y otra que además quieras recuperar los datos que había en el sitio donde ahora tienes los que has puesto encima
<avernos> lo se, y si puedo recueperar donde he sobreescrito mejor, no creo que tenga nada importante ahi, pero puede ser. de todas maneras el principal objetivo es practicar el asunto
<carnau> eso es más complejo, no creo que consigas que nadie te haga el trabajo por amor al arte :p Si es recuperar la otra parte, no creo que influya si antes tenias ahí una particion u otra. Test it!
<avernos> no tengo intencion alguna, que nadie me haga el trabajo... no se a que viene eso... solo pedia un poco de ayuda, orientacion. puntos claves pointers de alguien que sepa del asunto...
<carnau> con hacerte el trabajo me refiero a darte el know-how suficiente para hacerlo
<carnau> que conste que a mi no me importaría, pero no tengo experiencia suficiente en esto como para dar soporte, aunque haya recuperado de vez en cuando cosillas para mi.
<avernos> si.. ultimamente veo el canal algo muerto xDD creo que en el hispano estara mas activo
<carnau> bueno, la ayuda es altruista!
<avernos> :D
<avernos> siempre he tenido ganas de investigar esto de la recuperacion de datos, por eso, aparte de tener cosas en juego, lo voy a disfrutar probando
<avernos> hare una imagen del hd entero, y ire probando con el disco imagen
<Sadlymistaken> Hola a todos
<avernos> a ver que tal sale. por eso preguntaba lo de los permisos, no conozco muy bien los programas estos... y no queria que ningun programa tratara de reparar nada mientras creaba la imagen
<avernos> por eso lo de los permisos
<avernos> hola
<Sadlymistaken> estoy buscando en google algun programa que sea bien conocido para montar imagenes iso.. y tal.. pero solo veo apuntes para terminal.. ¿alguien conoce?
<avernos> yo creo que probe alguno hace tiempo
<avernos> y supongo que habra mas ahora xD
<avernos> pero ni idea
<Sadlymistaken> ajaam.... y....
<Sadlymistaken> oh vaya.. :(
<avernos> no recordaria el nombre
<avernos> seguro que si buscas en ubuntu te sale algo
<Sadlymistaken> sale la manera de hacerlo desde terminal..
<avernos> al fin y al cabo es lo mismo
<avernos> no le tengas miedo a la terminal
<Sadlymistaken> más que tenerle miedo YO, lo tiene mi hermana... y yo tengo miedo a que mi hermana se ponga histérica porque no le salgan las cosas.. es doña "Hacerlo Rápido y Fácil"
<avernos> jajaja
<Sadlymistaken> si, tu riete, pero el ordenador es de mi hermana, y como no le salga algo, es capaz de hacerme instalarle denuevo el Windows... y NO me apeteceeee nadaaaaa desprenderme de mi ubuntu guapo
<avernos> pues te va a tocar ponerte a leer un buen rato, porque si por cada problema que tenga necesitas estar ahi... ya veras
<Sadlymistaken> en el canal ubuntu de irc hispano ya me han hablado de este: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Furius_ISO_Mount
<avernos> y que tal?
<avernos> lo has probado?
<Sadlymistaken> toy mirando a ver si se instala con un .deb o me toca montarlo... no se... es que leo despacio inglés
<Sadlymistaken> xD
<Sadlymistaken> ah, que bien, tienen un deb.
<Sadlymistaken> avernos de que cosa hablabas mientras entraba yo... (lo digo, porque nadie te respondió, ¿estabas hablando solito? jejeje)
<avernos> si jaja
<avernos> de hecho, llevaba casi 35 minutos hablando solo
<Sadlymistaken> xD anda ya
<Sadlymistaken> jajajajaja
<avernos> de vez en cuando entro al canal y escribo un rato
<avernos> me gusta escribir
<Sadlymistaken> un blog sería constructivo para ti..
<jorechp> hola buenos dias, ayer me compre un impresor mp 250 canon, pero ya tenia uno igual y iuso los 2, la cuestion es que cuando apago uno me detecta apagado los 2
<jorechp> como puedo hacer que los reconozca de forma individual
<Sadlymistaken> hola jorechp (yo no tengo ni idea, lo siento)
<avernos> usas CUPs?
<jorechp> avernos, si uso cups
<avernos> alguna vez probe cups y me gusto mucho, quiza instalando una impresora nueva te la duplique
<avernos> pero vamos, que ni idea...
<jorechp> avernos, por el trabajo tengo 2 impresores iguales.
<jorechp> el 2do no tuve que instalarlo lo reconcio solo tengo 2 iconos
<avernos> busca la guia de cups en la pagina de ubuntu, seguro que te dice como se instalan nuevas impresoras
<omikron4> Crashbit:  ya termine la aplicacion... tuve que olvidarme de bash y hacerla en python... recuperacion del grub y para los nuevos que no actualizan ni instalan...modificacion de la contraseña root de la particion escogida... gracias tron por tu buen aporte acerca de la recuperacion del grub2 sin eso no podria haber hecho la aplicacion... http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6738015/Recovery.tar.gz
<marcelo> hola que tal
<Reisilver> hola tío
<Reisilver> qué tal
<Guest25759> quiero conectar ssh con maquina virtual, y me sale
<Guest25759> ssh: connect to host 10.42.43.11 port 22: Connection refused
<erAbuelo> haber si no caigo ahora
<Guest25759> en ubuntu 10.04
<erAbuelo> no estara funcionando el demonio de ssh
<Reisilver> qué máquina virtual estás usando ?¿
<Guest25759> xubuntu 9.10 virtual box
<Girsob> que version de virtual box?
<Guest25759> puse la red virtual como puente puente
<Guest25759> 3.1.16
<Guest25759> el ssh funciona de la mv al shell local
<Guest25759> pero al reves no
<Girsob> pues es raro
<Girsob> pero no se que le puede pasar
<Guest25759> preguntaba, pues intale recien  ubuntu 10.04
<Guest25759> antes lo hise de xubuntu a mv xubuntu y todo bien
<Guest25759> pero en ubuntu 10.04 no quiere
<Guest25759> revise el  /etc/ssh/sshd_config y todo bien
<Guest25759> gracias de todos modo seguire investigando
<mauricio> hola
<mauricio> tengo un problema
<mauricio> cuando trato de hacer sabayon booteable en usb con dd
<mauricio> sudo dd if=/home/mauricio/Descargas/Sabayon_Linux_5.5_x86_G.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=4M;sync
<mauricio> no me bootea
<mauricio> que puede ser?
<erUSUL> mauricio: pregunta en un canal de sabayon
<mauricio> erUSUL es en ingles
<mauricio> puedo pero me cuesta un poco mas
<erUSUL> mauricio: estas seguro de que deberia funcionar? con ubuntu tienes que usar unetbootin o el usb creator
<mauricio> erUSUL lo probe con openSUSE y funciono perfecto, pero con Sabayon no
<erUSUL> mauricio: eso depende de como se haya generado/configurado la iso
<erAbuelo> mauricio: sino es una iso hybrida no funciona el dd
<mauricio> intentare con unetbootin, si no funciona ya no se que hacer, es un netbook y no tiene lector de cd
<erAbuelo> siempre puedes descomprimir el iso en una particion vfat del usb y luego aplicar syslinux a la particion, copiar el mbr de syslinux al usb y listo
<gustavo> abro el pidgin, se cuelga todo el programa y desde la consola tira esto: QInotifyFileSystemWatcherEngine::addPaths: inotify_add_watch failed: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<nefs> buenas tardes!
<nefs> os funcionan las descargas desde el centro de software?
<eliezer> Buenas tardes amigos,como podria eliminar el Keyring de mi coneccion a internet,me estorba,es una desktop.
<Tarrasquero> Kyring? eso que es?
<xangua> si tienes entrada automática, desactivala eliezer
<eliezer> xangua :) intentare eso y te dire los resultados una vez pruebe ok
<eliezer> xangua :) esta desactivada :(  ,alguna otra alternativa ?
<Tarrasquero> eliezer: sal y entra de la sesion
<Tarrasquero> con eso deveria bastar
<eliezer> xangua :) estaba desactivada al momento de revirar lo que me sugeristes,no he hecho cambio alguno ya que estaba asi
<nefs> alguien tiene una idea de porque no puedo descargar desde el softcenter de ubuntu?
<xangua> no somos adivinos nefs :S cambia de servidores si tienes problemas con el de tu país
<nefs> psé menuda ayuda
<Reisilver> verfica en synaptic que los repos apunten a main y no a otro server, recuerdo que yo los tenía apuntanto a uno de mi país
<Reisilver> como sí existiera un server en Perú de ubuntu
<Reisilver> jejejejejejejejeje
<Girsob> xDDD
<Girsob> seguro que alguno habra, pero no sera oficial
<Reisilver> xDDDDDDDD
<Reisilver> pues no lo creo
<Reisilver> en mi país reina el windowsssssssssss
<fosco_> cual es el identificador de perú? pe?
<Reisilver> identificador..........................
<fosco_> de españa es, de finlandia fi, de perú xx?
<Reisilver> pe
<Reisilver> sí es pe
<eliezer> si mal no recuerdo ubuntu monta imagenes isos en el desktop automatiacmente
<eliezer> nautilus no tiene una extencion para montar isos en desktop ?
<eliezer> son tener que instalar programas para eso
<Tarrasquero> eliezer: montala en un directorio
<fosco_> eliezer, automaticamente no, boton derecho sobre el archivo iso y Abrir con el Montador de discos
<gustavo> se me cuelga el querido pidgin tratando de conectar a las cuentas.
<gustavo> ya lo desinstale y lo reinstale pero no pasa nada sigue el bug ese.
<eliezer> antes me salia an nautilus como si huviera insertado un pendrive
<fosco_> gustavo, prueba a reiniciar su configuracion
<eliezer> gustavo:) si intentas facebook es el unico que congela la aplicacion
<gustavo> fosco_, como reinicio su config?
<fosco_> gustavo, mv ~/.purple ~/.purple_old
<xangua> borra el directorio .purple
<Sapote> eliezer: click derecho, montar en tal caso que no lo hizo
<gustavo> eliezer, ahí comenzó el problema la imagen para mostrar era demasiada grande desinstale el plugin el programa y sigue el problema.
<gustavo> fosco_,  eso va en algún lugar en específico ?
<fosco_> gustavo, en un terminal
<eliezer> Sapote:) cuando lo monto con el montador de archivos me sale una ventana con el contenido de la imagen y no es eso lo que quiero,,quisiera que c monte como si lo estuviera poniendo en un CD-Rom y que me aparesca en nautilus
<Sapote> mount -t iso9660 -o loop /dev/cdrom0 /media/cdrom
<gustavo> fosco_,  mortal ;)
<eliezer> gustavo:)  de donde sacastes el paquete de Pidgin,del sypnatic o de la pagina de pidgin ?
<Girsob> eliezer, desde la pagina de todas formas lo puedes sacar
<gustavo> sypnatic eliezer  pero ya esta funcionando de nuevo con la linea que paso fosco_
<[A]KangB> Buenas... necesito hacer un comando a una serie de archivos que requieren tal condición. después de leer un par de manuales y hacer otros tantos `man` me quedo con `find -D exec {cat algo} . *` y ahí la duda. Dentro de exec, ¿cual es la variable con el archivo en sí?
<eliezer> yo intente esa line y pone el programa como nuevo,pero aun asi no me conecto a facebook chat
<[A]KangB> el cat es un mero ejemplo, no se qué poner en 'algo'
<eliezer> c me conjela y c pone negro
<gustavo> pruebo con fbchat ya te digo
<avernos> es dificil entenderte eliezer
<Tarrasquero> !tipeo
<kubot> Por favor tipea claro y en español, si no te entendemos no te podemos ayudar.
<avernos> !tipeo avernos
<kubot> avernos: Por favor tipea claro y en español, si no te entendemos no te podemos ayudar.
<avernos> lol
<eliezer> avernos:) que quieres entender ?
<danny_> Hola
<danny_> He instalado una distro basada en ubuntu 10.04
<danny_> usa e17 como entorno gr'afico
<danny_> el problema
<danny_> es que no encuentro manera de configurar el teclado
<danny_> no tiene opci'on
<avernos> eliezer, pues nose si podre ayudarte, pero de primeras no entiendo muy bien lo que dices de c
<danny_> y el dpkg regen locales me regenera locales pero no me salen opciones
<avernos> que opciones quieres danny?
<danny_> de selecci'on de locales
<danny_> como hace debian squeeze
<avernos> debian squeeze usa e17?
<danny_> no
<danny_> pero usa bash
<danny_> xd
<danny_> yo estoy hablando de dpkg regen locales
<danny_> como metodo para poner esto en castellano
<danny_> utf8
<hashashin> nas
<avernos> y porque no usas la terminal en ubuntu?
<danny_> LOL
<danny_> estoy en la terminal
<danny_> dpkg
<danny_> se ejecuta en la terminal
<avernos> ah, vale vale
<VADER> hola canall
<avernos> pues no lo he usado nunca danny, me conformo con el teclado ingles normalmente xDD pero seguro que hay opciones
<avernos> quiza reconfigurando las x? o algo asi
<avernos> eso tiene que estar en google
<avernos> reconfigurar locales google
<danny_> he reconfigurado las dos
<danny_> y no da opcion de reconfigurar
<danny_> vuelve al promt
<avernos> busca en ubuntu server, que te vendra mas info en terminal
<fosco_> danny_, pregunta en el canal de tu distribucion, en ubuntu no se hace así
<Girsob> san google que ha quitado de solucines rapidas la palabra torrent y esta empezando a censurar la descarga?
<danny_> fosco, es una distro construida encima de ubuntu 10.04
<danny_> los repos son de ubuntu 10.04
<danny_> si se hace as'i
<fosco_> danny_, si es ubuntu usa sistema - administracion - soporte de idioma
<Sadlymistaken> se han caido los servidores?
<fosco_> si no es que no es ubuntu y debes acudir al canal adecuado
<danny_> no hay que confundir gnome con ubuntu
<danny_> gnome no es ubuntu
<Sadlymistaken> no puedo si quiera hacer uno "sudo apt-get update"
<danny_> si le hago un apt/get install kde/core
<Sadlymistaken> miren la de errores que me da: http://paste.ubuntu.com/579336/
<Girsob> como?
<danny_> no voy a poder hacer eso fosco
<xangua> cambia tus servidores al principal Sadlymistaken centro de software>editar>orígenes
<Sadlymistaken> y por "que" lo cambio
<Souchiro> nas :D
<fosco_> Sadlymistaken, cambia los repos por los oficiales
<Sadlymistaken> pues... si yo creo que tengo los oficiales...
<danny_> ya está en español
<danny_> gracias por todo
<fosco_> no, tienes los es.
<Girsob> sad
<Sadlymistaken> cambio el "es" por otra cosa? como "com" o algo asi?
<eliezer> cual es el paquete que necesito para que nautilus monte imagenes ISOS en escritorio automaticamente de dar click
<fosco_> Sadlymistaken, en el centro de software - editar - origenes del software - servidor principal
<Girsob> a mi me dio un error cuando actualizaba los repositorios, mas precisamente los repositorios de ubuntu satanic, no se puede que te pase, lo mismo, puede que esten caido ahora mismo
<fosco_> no toques nada a mano
<Sadlymistaken> solo he cambiado "Descargar desde: Servidor de España" a "Servidor principal"
<Sadlymistaken> pero supongo ahora todo me lo descargará en inglés... claro... uhmmm..
<fosco_> perfecto
<fosco_> no
<fosco_> el servidor no afecta al idioma
<Sadlymistaken> ah bueno...
<Sadlymistaken> xD
<fosco_> yo uso el servidor de finlandia y te aseguro que no entiendo el finlandés :)
<Sadlymistaken> ok, todo bien, pero me ha dado un error, aunque no creo que sea muy importante... dice algo de "Mi llave publica..."
<erUSUL> !gpgerr
<kubot> Los paquetes de Ubuntu normalmente están firmados y es buena práctica tener la llave para verificar su autenticidad, utiliza el comando « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <número de la llave faltante> » para instalarla.
<xangua> !gpg
<kubot> xangua: Lo acabo de decir, mira más arriba ...
<Sadlymistaken> eliezer seguro existe esa cosa?
<Sadlymistaken> Oj!!! porfin funciona.... Gracias niños fosco_  Girsob chiiiiii muchas graciass
<fosco_> ok
<baka> hola
<baka__> donde esta origenes de sofware en xubuntu
<baka__> no lo logro encontrar en mi menu xfce
<fosco_> baka__, abre un terminal y ejecuta gksu software-properties-gtk
<baka__> no viene en el menu?
<fosco_> ni idea, no uso xfce, pero así accedes seguro
<erUSUL> baka__: o a traves de synaptic...
<baka__> bueno creare el icono no impota :B
<baka__> gracias
<eliezer> encontre un scrypt para automontar usando nautilus,que hago para hacer que funcione el script,,quieren verlo esta aqui = http://pastebin.com/rcyvmn9E
<Osmodivs> Hola. ¿como le hago para crear un documento de texto en una carpeta, no me deja, me imagino que debo de ser root, pero como le hago desde nautilus?
<fosco_> Osmodivs, donde quieres crearlo?
<Osmodivs> fosco /usr/local/cuda/include/CL
<fosco_> Osmodivs, abre un terminal y ejecuta gksu gedit /usr/local/cuda/include/CL/nombre_del_archivo
<baka_> no me actualiza los repositorios xubuntu 11.04
<baka_> dice error con todos+
<fosco_> baka_, abre un terminal, ejecuta sudo apt-get update y pega todo lo q salga en pastebin.com
<baka_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/579373/
<baka_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/579373/
<fosco_> los repos de españa estan dando problemas
<fosco_> en origenes de software elige servidor principal
<fosco_> va mejor
<baka_> oko
<hashashin> eliezer, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-isos-easely-in-gnome-nautilus.html ahi lo explica
<hashashin> es el mismo script creo
<dannyLopez> ya por fin
<dannyLopez> gracias fosco_ erAbuelo erUSUL
<julian> BUENAs
<fosco_> dannyLopez, reseteando el router funcionó?
<dannyLopez> si
<fosco_> pues de alguna manera lo cambiarías, seguramente sin darte cuenta
<eliezer> yo entre a esa pagina y no entendi ni pio de nada
<eliezer> que tengo que hacer,un texto y pegar todo eso
<baka_> igual me tiro errores
<baka_> pero me esta actualizando :D
<fosco_> estas usando natty, los errores es algo que se presupone en una version de desarrollo
<Osmodivs> fosco_, gracias
<fosco_> Osmodivs, de nada
<baka_> si los repositorios tiran error luego no te actualiza y no se soluciona nada
<baka_> los repositorios an de ser la unica cosa que nunca  a de fallar
<fosco_> estas equivocado
<fosco_> los repositorios son parte de la distribucion
<baka_> pero si fallan como descargo los parches de solucion
<fosco_> y como tal estan "a prueba"
<dannyLopez> como busco archivos .exe dentro de una memoria desde la terminal?
<fosco_> find /ruta -iname *.exe
<erUSUL> dannyLopez: find /media/loquesea -iname '*.exe'
<dannyLopez> y si no sale nada eso que quiere decir?
<erUSUL> dannyLopez: que no hay
<dannyLopez> que no hay archivos .exe
<dannyLopez> ok
<mauricio> hola se puede hacer multiboot con unetbootin?
<moxilo> hola, soy al único que no le va es.archive.ubuntu.com?
<moxilo> :D
<fosco_> moxilo, no, estan caidos
<fosco_> esperate a q lo solucionen
<moxilo> todos o solo algunos?
<fosco_> o cambia el repositorio al servidor principal
<mauricio> se puede hacer multiboot con unetbootin?
<dannyLopez> fosco_: y como guardo el find en un archivo?
<fosco_> find blablabla > resultado.txt
<dannyLopez> ok
<Doohan_Ok> los repositorios spanish no funcionan o solo me pasa a mi
<madrid> hola  me da fallo al descargar archivos de paquetes me dice q compruebe mi conexio a internet   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/579435/
<fosco_> madrid, los repositorios de españa estan caidos, tienes dos opciones: esperar a q lo arreglen (seguramente mañana ya funcionará) o cambiar el repositorio desde "centro de software - editar - origenes del software - servidor principal"
<Faemino> ahms ya decia yo....
<fosco_> Faemino, lo mismo para ti
<Faemino> gracias fosco
<madrid> fosco_ : gracias esperare
<mauricio> es seguro seguir esto? http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<Faemino> hay algo mejor  como cliente de iRC que no sea el Irssi ?
<Lancro> XChat, esta en los repositorios
 * tete cerró el Xchat
<erAbuelo> re buenas
<lisimaco> que tal amigos
<lisimaco> alguien sabe por qué en mi laptop se está cambiando la configuración del escritorio a la forma más básica, de forma automática?
<dylan66> has desactivado algunas de las aplicaciones al inicio?
<lisimaco> no...
<dylan66> las prefernecias de gnome por ejemplo
<lisimaco> de pronto lo único que he hecho ha sido personalizar con el compiz
<dylan66> se debe de haber desactivado metacity el gestor por defecto
<stojabreak> Metacity y Compiz se pueden tener activados simultaneamente ?
<lisimaco> hay alguna forma de darme cuenta?
<dylan66> compiz te funciona bien?
<molocoize> buenas hay manera de poner el p2p tixati enespañol
<lisimaco> si bien...
<siniestro> hola
<lisimaco> acabo de ver como activar el metacity, con gconf-editor
<dylan66> si eso te iba a decir
<lisimaco> estaba desactivado el compositing manager...
<dylan66> pero entoces falta que se inicie automaticamente compiz o que?
<dylan66> puede ser eso
<siniestro> el minecraft sera pago?
<dylan66> en desktop gnome sesion que toenes
<siniestro> hay personas que no pagan :(
<dylan66> que tienes?
<lisimaco> como veo que tengo?
<dylan66> entra a esa ruta en gconf
<lisimaco> a través de gconf?
<dylan66> si
<lisimaco> listo estoy en gnome-session
<lisimaco> tengo tres nombres
<dylan66> en requiered components
<dylan66> indow manager dice gnome wm
<lisimaco> dice compiz
<lisimaco> pero bueno esto tendrá que ver con el asunto, recorda que mi problema es que se esta cambiando toda la configuuración de las barras, iconos y escritorio en general
<lisimaco> los efectos funcionan bien
<tuxGentoo> holas buenas
<dylan66> yo no uso compiz y ahi tengo puesto gnome wm
<tuxGentoo> una consulta la pregunta tal vez no deberia hacerlo aqui y por eso pido disculpas a todos
<Faemino> donde puedo ver cuando lanzo una aplicacion y no va... en syslog y en messages no sale nada
<Faemino> ?
<jamesjedimaster> Faemino: intenta ejecutarlo desde linea de comandos y ver el error que genere
<tuxGentoo> tengo un cliente que tiene una red interna (cyber cafe) y el quiere limitar el ancho de banda de internet de los clientes existe algun programa para ese cometido ?
<jamesjedimaster> tuxGentoo: squid puede limitar la velocidad de bajada de archivos via http (exe, mp3, avi, el que uno quiera)
<Faemino> gracias james
<Faemino> ya veo el error.... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/579461/
<lisimaco> yap... pero acabo de ver en la maquina de un compañero y tiene la misma conf mia
<lisimaco> con compiz
<tuxGentoo> jamesjedimaster: lo que quiere el cliente es limitar el ancho de banda via una IP del cliente no por aplicaciones
<tuxGentoo> se puede realizar eso
<tuxGentoo> no importa si sea mp3, o algun otro tipo de archivo
<jamesjedimaster> creo que si, con tc, cuestion de buscarle en internet
<siniestro> aqui es soporte ubuntu la gentuza tiene su propio canal
<Faemino> alguien sabe que puede estar fallando? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/579461/
<dylan66> no se que podra ser
<lisimaco> muchas gracias de todas formas dylan66
<dylan66> de nada lastima que no se soluciono
<dylan66> debe ser algo que instalas te nuevo
<lisimaco> precisamente fue después de una actualización, pero no estoy seguro y no puedo asegurarlo
<lisimaco> espero que en una próxima actualización se corrija
<lisimaco> he leido en foros a otras personas con el mismo lio, pero no hay forma de dar mucha información
<tuxGentoo> jamesjedimaster: eh buscado en la inter y ehh encontrado que tambien se puede hacer con un servidor porxy es lo mas recomendable o cual es la mejor opcion
<tuxGentoo> ?
<tuxGentoo> jamesjedimaster: o existe otra manejara mejor
<jamesjedimaster> tuxGentoo: squid es un servidor proxy
<jamesjedimaster> o si encuentras otro que pueda filtrar cualquier ancho de banda
<jamesjedimaster> yo tengo un cyber y solo puse squid para ese limite
<dzup2> yo jamas iria a tu siber
<dzup2> ups nadie me pregunto :p , srry :p
<fzeta> hi!
<willfrand> hola, que tal
<willfrand> ando tratandod e solucionar el siguiente problema
<willfrand> tengo problemas con los plugins de flash
<willfrand> cuando trato de instalarlos, me sale el siguiente error
<willfrand> W: Imposible obtener http://ppa.launchpad.net/kb9vqf/kde3auxbuilder/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<mimecar> no parece que esté relacionado con flash eso
<willfrand> y me falla al intentar cargar un video en youtube o cualquier otra aplicacion web en flash
<willfrand> ehntonces, que crees mimecar
<willfrand> porque ocurre igual en firefox y en chrome
<mimecar> que estas usando un repositorio de PPA y está caido
<mimecar> pero sin relación con flash
<willfrand> si, tambien pensaba eso, pero no se como buscar el otro
<mimecar> que error te da el navegador?
<willfrand> ah, el siguiente  complemento ha fallado: shockwave flash
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu tienes?
<willfrand> uso el comando ppasearch para buscar paquetes en repos
<willfrand> tengo ultimate edition
<mimecar> willfrand: esa versión de ubuntu no es oficial
<mimecar> ¿versión de firefox?
<willfrand> si
<willfrand> debi devolverme a la 10.04
<willfrand> pero perdi el cd
<willfrand> me deje tramar de lo bien que se ve
<willfrand> esta
<mimecar> no se las modificaciones que habrá hecho esa distribución
<mimecar> ¿que versión de firefox usas?
<willfrand> tengo chromiun 11.0.693
<willfrand> y ubuntu 10.10
<mimecar> ubuntu ultimate 10.10
<willfrand> exacto
<willfrand> agregue un par de comandos que me hans ido muy utiles
<willfrand> ppasearch, y apt-add-repository
<mimecar> ¿que versión de firefox usas?
<willfrand> son una maravilla
<willfrand> aunque en esta ocasion no me han ayudado
<mimecar> usar repositorios externos te puede dar problemas
<willfrand> la version que esta ahi, 3.6.15
<mimecar> ¿versión de flash?
<willfrand> esperate, pongo en el navegador about:plugins, cierto?
<mimecar> si
<willfrand> adobe reader 9.4
<mimecar> eso no es flash
<willfrand> si, perdon
<willfrand> shockwave flash 10.2 r152
<willfrand> no la puedo cambiar a la de adobe? o es la misma
<mimecar> o pasas a la versión 10.3 beta o pasas a ubuntu
<willfrand> puedes expolicarme un poco mejor lo que me acabas de edecir?
<willfrand> shockwave no es de ubuntu?
<mimecar> claro que no
<willfrand> cual es de ubuntu
<mimecar> ninguno
<mimecar> ubuntu no hace los plugins
<willfrand> entonces, como dices que me cambio a ubuntu?
<willfrand> si, por eso es que siempre hay que agregarlos
<mimecar> ahora no estas usando la versión oficial de ubuntu
<willfrand> lo se
<mimecar> puedes instalar a mano la versión de flash de Adobe o instalar ubuntu oficial
<willfrand> ese los trae, no?
<mimecar> los instalas aparte pero funcionan
<willfrand> que me recomiendas, instalar ya la 10.04? o esperar a abril la que viene
<mimecar> con ultimate edition no se las modificaciones que han hehco
<mimecar> la 10.04 tiene soporte extendido
<willfrand> pero creo que tendre que esperar a que salga la 11.4
<mimecar> como quieras
<willfrand> mientras tanto no hay forma de sobrellevar los problemas?=
<mimecar> instala a mano la versión de flash de la web de adobe
<willfrand> ok
<willfrand> on hay problema si bajo la 9.04?
<willfrand> siempre aparecen esas opciones
<willfrand> la apt
<willfrand> o la tar.gz
<willfrand> que me recomiendoas
<jamesjedimaster> apt, es mas facil
<willfrand> soy malo recordando los pasos para descomprimir, dar permisos e instalar
<mimecar> si usas el repositorio te instalará programas basura como adobe reader
<mimecar> que ya lo tienes instalado
<willfrand> pero no me sale nada oara instalar
<mimecar> pon el enlace que estas usando
<willfrand> http://get.adobe.com/es/flashplayer/
<mimecar> esa no es la versión 10.03
<mimecar> 10.3
<willfrand> me podes manadar el link?
<carnau> sudo aptitude show flashplugin-nonfree
<carnau> Versió: 10.2.152.27ubuntu0.10.10.1
<mimecar> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<carnau> perdón era flashplugin-installer
<carnau> para que quereis el último?
<mimecar> carnau: le da un error de flash, pero no está usando ubuntu oficial
<willfrand> mimecar, a vos esa pagina te abrió bien? podia descargar  el paquete?
<carnau> mmmm, bueno puede bajarse el paquete desde un live cd y poner las cosas en su sitio
<mimecar> si funciona
<carnau> willfrand, prueba esto a ver : http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<willfrand> a mi me sale esto, noi usare el pastebin
<willfrand> Adobe® Flash® Player 10.2 shipped on February 8, 2011 and is no longer hosted on Adobe Labs.
<willfrand> 64-bit Systems
<willfrand> Download the Flash Player "Square" preview for use on 64-bit operating sytems
<willfrand> Other Systems
<willfrand> Download shipping Flash Player 10.2 builds from Adobe.com
<mimecar> dentro de 1 monuto podrás hablar
<mimecar> minuto
<carnau> willfrand, claro, eso le sale a todo el mundo, tendrás que entrar en el link...
<willfrand> cual es
<willfrand> carnau, me equivoco? o en esa pag que me enviaste esta es la version 10.2 para instalar
<mimecar> no parece que hayan puesto la versión 10.3 en linux
<mimecar> en windows si que está
<willfrand> entonces,q ue me sugieren que haga
<carnau> willfrand, es la página de prueba de flash, si lo tienes instalado debería salirte la animación
<mimecar> buscar por la red el enlace de la 10.3 para linux
<carnau> willfrand, si vas a usar ubuntu, pasa de cosas modificadas y usa el original. Tendrás menos problemas.
<willfrand> jaja, no veo ninguna animacion
<carnau> no hay 10.3 eh, sólo 10.2
<willfrand> entonces, estoy perdido?
<mimecar> carnau: en versión beta si
<willfrand> como evitar los tales fallos de plugin adobe flash
<willfrand> que no me dejan hacer variadas cosas
<mimecar> willfrand: pasa a una versión oficial de ubuntu
<willfrand> entonces, tendre que descargarla?
<mimecar> o usa el canal de ubuntu ultimate
<mimecar> si
<willfrand> cual es el canal de ubuntu ultimate
<mimecar> no lo se, busca en google
<willfrand> ok
<willfrand> gracias muchachos
<carnau> willfrand,  Bajo tu propio riesgo: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10-3.html
<mimecar> carnau: ya está bajo riesgo al usar ubuntu ultimate
<carnau> si, no se para que la gente se complica!
<willfrand> uuuuuuhhhhhhh, la version beta
<willfrand> pues si
<willfrand> lo instale
<willfrand> para probarlo
<willfrand> no use el live
<willfrand> y de repente me vi haciendo una cantidad enorme de trabajos, sin mucho tiempo para regresar a la versiona nterior
<mimecar> willfrand: no puedes volver a una versión anterior
<mimecar> haz una instalación limpia formateando
<willfrand> igual tengo, como todos, el disco partido
<willfrand> mimecar, lo se, me referia a hacer una instalacionlimpia, pero perdi el dvd
<willfrand> yahora mi tiempo esta muy limitado
<willfrand> y paso mucho tiempo en lugares sin red
<willfrand> pero debo cargar mi laptop
<willfrand> que está hecho trizas, por cierto
<mimecar> entonces busca información del error con ubuntu ultimate
<carnau> haz un pequeño cálculo, si el tiempo que crees que te va a llevar arreglar todo lo que no funciona, es superior a hacer una instalación limpia, no lo dudes. Incluso si el tiempo es similar, yo no me lo pensaría.
<willfrand> si, lo se
<willfrand> pero notengo el dvd
<willfrand> tengo que descargarlo
<willfrand> podria meterlo en un pendrive
<carnau> es un cd, como mucho tardarás 1h
<willfrand> si, lo se
<carnau> o puedes usar shipit: https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<willfrand> shipit?
<carnau> aunque el tiempo de envío es largo, quizá más de un mes
<carnau> si, te envían un cd de ubuntu a casa gratuitamente, para casos de conexión limitada.
<carnau> o para regalar!
<willfrand> sin pago de envio tampoco?
<mimecar> siempre que no hayas pedido nunca un CD
<willfrand> nunca
<willfrand> siempre habia querido saber como se hacia
<mimecar> willfrand: con la versión nueva de ubuntu puede pasar más de un mes
<willfrand> asi fuera para tenerlo en casa
<carnau> no, no se paga el envio tampoco
<willfrand> y esa donacion que me pide?
<carnau> cuando yo pedí el mío, no pedían nada. Aunque las donaciones suelen ser opcionales...
<JavitxuNLC> buenas tengo problemas con las tecnologias de accesibilidad cuando cambio de entorno de escritorio
<mimecar> JavitxuNLC: cada escritorio tiene sus opciones de accesibilidad
<mimecar> aunque no es obligatorio
<carnau> http://www.sindominio.net/ayuda/preguntas-inteligentes.html
<JavitxuNLC> El problema es que al usar Lxde no me funciona el raton en el teclado
<JavitxuNLC> en cambio Gnome si me funciona
<mimecar> no tienen las mismas opciones de accesibilidad
<JavitxuNLC> y como puedo hacer para que me funcione en el Lxde el raton asi?
<mimecar> no se si tendrás esa opción en lxde
<JavitxuNLC> y en fluxbox o icewm?
<mimecar> icewm dudo que tenga algo parecido
<JavitxuNLC> algun entorno d escritorio ligero lo tendra?
<carnau> lo has investigado por tu cuenta?
<mimecar> lo tendrás que consultar en la web de cada entorno
<fgeek> hola
<jvargas90> hola que tal
<jvargas90> ocupo ayuda tengo instalado un servidor en ubuntu 10.10
<JavitxuNLC> Y que entornos ligeros puedo instalar?
<mimecar> JavitxuNLC: consulta la web de cada entorno
<jvargas90> y le hize esta config display_errors = Off en este directorio sudo /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini pero como hago para cambiarla en un paquete lampp
<mimecar> kde y gnome tienen seguro, los entornos con menos opciones no lo se
<JavitxuNLC> aja pero que entornos ligeros me pueden recomendar?
<mimecar> ....
<jvargas90> lxde
<jvargas90> xfce
<jvargas90> o terminal x
<jvargas90> son entornos ligeros
<fgeek> hola alguien me podria decir por que ami con el theme elementary no me sale en la barra direcciones la imagen completa ocn sus flechitas falta la del lado derecho http://img651.imageshack.us/i/selection004.jpg/
<fgeek> ai se ve donde estoy en mi carpeta de usuario pero le falta para completarse la flecha el lado derecho al terminar
<willfrand> gracias, ire a ver si lod escargo
<fgeek> alguien save porque ami no me aparece
<jamesjedimaster> jvargas90: sudo find / -name php.ini -print
<fgeek> hola alguien me podria decir por que ami con el theme elementary no me sale en la barra direcciones la imagen completa ocn sus flechitas falta la del lado derecho http://img651.imageshack.us/i/selection004.jpg/
<mimecar> ¿estas usando nautilus'
<mimecar> ?
<fgeek> si
<mimecar> ¿cuando han cambiado la distribución de la barra de direcciones?
<fgeek> no osea
<fgeek> si vez en la foto que estoy en mi carpeta de usuario
<fgeek> y del lado derecho no se ocmpleta con la flechita
<fgeek> en el lado izkierdo si la tiene
<mimecar> ya, pero en el nautilus de ubuntu 10.10 la barra de direcciones está debajo
<fgeek> ok
<fgeek> entonces
<fgeek> porke ami no me sale esa flecha
<mimecar> no se ni la razón de que la barra de direcciones esté en esa posición
<fgeek> eske debe de salir mira
<fgeek> a todos le s sale
<fgeek> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/elementary-gtk-theme-210-released.html
<fgeek> ai viene imagen y asi e scomo debe de salir
<mimecar> esa modificación la hace el tema elementary?
<fgeek> si
<fgeek> pero
<fgeek> ami no me sale esa flecha
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<AzoteLogiko> buenas
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<DellDor> Saludos cordiales... tengo un caso que quizá le pueda interesar a alguno ayudarme: No logro detectar mi tarjeta de Wireless... ni con lshw, lspci, lsusb... sólo me sale el serial y no consigo nada con esto :(
<DellDor> ¿a alguien se le ocurre alguna alternativa o idea al respecto?
<DellDor> gracias de antemano
<fosco_> DellDor, la wireless es usb o interna?
<DellDor> es interna
<fosco_> prueba tambien lspcmcia
<fosco_> es raro, pero podria ser
<DellDor> no sale nada...
<carnau> pci integrada?
<carnau> no vaya a ser que esté mal puesta...
<DellDor> cuando ejecuto el famoso: sudo lshw -c network, me sale lo que indico en: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/579510/
<DellDor> y relacionado a wireless no apareceni producto, ni vendedor...
<DellDor> solo el serial :(
<AzoteLogiko> DellDor prueba con ifconfig wlan0 up
#ubuntu-es 2011-03-13
<termens> estoy buscando por los foros alguna información que me sirva
<NauTiluS1> saludos
<NauTiluS1> necesito una consulta
<termens> hace un tiempo recibi una bajada de tension en un portatil
<NauTiluS1> tengo 4gb de memoria ram, quiero saber que valor es bueno establecer para el uso de la memoria swap/
<termens> pàra ser mas concretos un acer 5715z y el ventilador no me arranca, y he probado con un ventilador externo pero nada,
<rommel> hola a todos
<NauTiluS1> vm.swappiness=10    actualmente tengo este valor, creen ustedes que si pongo un valor de 5 o menos, no causara mucho problemas?
<termens> hay alguna manera de activarlo manualmente???
<rommel> alguien sabria ayudarme para poder ver nuebamente you tube en mi ordenador
<termens> NauTiluS1,  yo diria que 1gb de swap vas que xutas
<NauTiluS1> termens asi lo tengo, pero la semana pasada tenia 2gb de memoria
<NauTiluS1> y cuando el sistema ocupaba 1.4gb comenzaba hacer mucho el uso de la memoria swap, por ende el rendimiento cae un poco
<rommel> no puedo instalar la ultima vercion de a.flash player me sale en la ventana de you ube q an fayado los plugins de flas player
<NauTiluS1> ahora que le puse mas memoria fisica
<termens> NauTiluS1,  que usas ubuntu es decir gnome?
<NauTiluS1> me gustaria saber que es lo que tengo que cambiar para que haga menos uso de la memoria swap, porque aun sigue comenzando a llenarse a los 1.4gb de memoria ram
<NauTiluS1> estoy en gnome
<xangua> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer rommel
<termens> en linux se usa toda la ram , no es como en windows que solo se usa para cuando hace falta
<NauTiluS1> termens como comente anteriormente, estoy experimentando vm.swappiness=10 con este valor
<rommel> xangua vos decis q con esto se instalara la ultima vercion?
<NauTiluS1> y veo que la swap no esta reaccionando como lo hacia anteriormente, que para mi es algo bueno, porque esta empezando a ocupar toda la memoria fisica
<termens> yo alguna vez lo he tocado y la verdad notar diferencia no he notado, tb debo decir que tengo 1gb de ram
<termens> tampoco noto cuando actualizo el kernel...
<NauTiluS1> termens
<NauTiluS1> ahora mi pregunta es
<NauTiluS1> crees que un valor para swappiness=5 sea bueno para alguien con 4 gb fisica de memoria disponible
<rommel> xangua hay q reinisiar para q haga efecto?
<termens> yo lo dejaria tal como esta
<NauTiluS1> estoy probando con dos makinas virtuales y veo k la ram aun sigue llenandose :D eso es buena se;al
<termens> lo que si seria bueno tener ubuntu en 64 bits
<NauTiluS1> lo que pasa, es k el kernel
<NauTiluS1> no tomaba la otra porcion de memoria, sin antes comenzar hacer uso de la swap
<rommel> buenp reinisiare por ahun me sale con lo mismo you tube
<NauTiluS1> si para ya voy cuando salga la nueva version, esta ya esta con unos problemitas internos
<rommel> vuelvo en breve
<termens> como ya digo la memoria ram esta para usarse, ya sea para almacenar datos mientras estas navegando o mil historias. acuerdate mejor no tocar nada si va bien , y en la mayoria de los casos la diferencia que se notaria seria minima , con lo cual no compensa el riesgo
<termens> NauTiluS1, has pensado en lts?
<NauTiluS1> lo tenia amigo
<NauTiluS1> pero es k se me da;o el disco en akel entonces
<termens> ahora pasan por la 10.04.2
<NauTiluS1> termens estoy probando con swappiness a 5
<termens> y ya han arreglado pequeños defectos que habian
<NauTiluS1> actualmente el sistema esta usando 2.5 gb de ram fisica
<rommel> hola me sigue saliendo que el plugin de adobe flas a fallado
<NauTiluS1> esk cuando hacia uso de la swap
<rommel> en la ventana de you tube que puedo hacer
<NauTiluS1> comenzaba a fragmentar y eso pone algo lento el rendimiento del sistema
<ha_ny> rommel, bajalo de adobe, el libflashplayerplugin.so y metelo  en la carpeta plugins de mozilla
<termens> bueno me imagino que contra mas ram tenga mas usa
<rommel> y como lo hago me baje el 10.02
<NauTiluS1> si es lo k kiero
<rommel> pero no se como instalarlo
<NauTiluS1> y k el kernel haga uso de la swap, cuadno detecte que el sistema se esta kedando con poca ram fisica
<termens> a mi me consume un 25% de memoria ram
<NauTiluS1> ese es mi objetivo
<ha_ny> rommel: desintala ese que instalaste y vete a la web de adobe y bajatelo de ahi
<termens> ya te digo no te hagas problemas
<rommel> como lo hago ha-ny
<NauTiluS1> jajaja
<NauTiluS1> ahora te muestro una captura
<NauTiluS1> para k veas lo k kiero decir
<termens> arrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<ha_ny> http://get.adobe.com/es/flashplayer/?no_redirect
<termens> ha_ny, que pasa que desde los repositorios no funciona?
<NauTiluS1> termens http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/7127/readetrabajo1017.png
<rommel> una pregunta ha_ny que vercion elijo para descargar tengo ubuntu 10.04
<ha_ny> no se pero ami me daba muchos problemas el flashplayer instalado de los repos, y lo baje de adobe
<NauTiluS1> chekea el uso de la ram en comparacion con la swap, aun esta apagada
<ha_ny> pues baja segun si eres 32 o 64 bits
<termens> y al virtualbox cuanta ram le has dado?
<rommel> okya me baje uno el or dia desde ahy
<rommel> el tema es q no es .deb
<NauTiluS1> le di 512 a cada sistema k tengo abierto
<rommel> y no lo se instalar
<ha_ny> trankilo
<ha_ny> no es de instalar
<termens> 1º noticia, yo nunca he tenido problemas con flash , eso si yo voy en 32 bits
<ha_ny> yo si
<rommel> como lo puedo hacer porfavor
<NauTiluS1> por lo k veo
<ha_ny> rommel, el archivo .so que bajaste tienes que ponerlo dentro de la carpeta plugins de tu buscador
<ha_ny> que es firefox
<rommel> estoi con esto hace una semana sin poder resolverlo
<NauTiluS1> el valor para swappiness en 5 esta bien
<termens> y cuantas ventanas tienes abiertas?
<rommel> es rpm
<termens> a mas usas chrome o chromium
<termens> que es un gaston de recursos que no veas....
<rommel> como saber que vercion elegir
<rommel> en la solapa de abajo
<ha_ny> lol, rommel no puede ser rpm xD, bajaste el que no era
<rommel> entonces cual bajo porq primero hay que elejir una version para descargar
<termens> en tu caso deb si lo hay
<termens> o la verzion con tar.gz
<omikron4> Crashbit: me leiste ayer acerca de la aplicacion de python???
<rommel> no nesecito el 10.02
<rommel> pero no se como hacerlo
<rommel> cuando elijo los otros com tar o deb
<rommel> me baja la version 10
<rommel> y falla
<rommel> nesecitto bajar el Versión de Adobe Flash Player 10.2.152.27
<rommel> Linux
<rommel> e bajado hantes los otros y no ban
<omikron4> pero que cabezón eres.. rommel, por que necesitas esa version?
<rommel> por q las otras me fallan
<rommel> ya lo e icho
<termens> la que pone apt te baja la 10.2
<rommel> echo perdon
<omikron4> si las otras te fallan y esta no existe en tu distro.. pues tas quedao sin na
<rommel> termens como lo hago?
<tkw-one> como hago para comparar dos audios para saber si se trata de la misma voz ???
<rommel> soy novato
<rommel> no se mas q unas pocas cosas
<termens> http://get.adobe.com/es/flashplayer/
<termens> eliges apt y descargas y luego con gdebi
<termens> deberia funcionar
<rommel> la q dise .rpm esa es la q supuestamente necesito ahora es como se instala
<ha_ny> rommel y porque no te funciona la 10.2?
<omikron4> pues yo la que tengo en synaptic es la version 10.2
<rommel> no ese ahun no logre poder instalarlo
<omikron4> ve a synaptic pon flash y marca el installer
<rommel> ok
<termens> rommel, para instalar la de rpm te hara falta alien
<termens> un programa que pasa archivos rpm a deb
<rommel> y como obtengo alien
<termens> synaptic
<rommel> ok
<termens> pero ya te digo prueba flash desde synaptic
<omikron4> y por que no marcas el flash en synaptic??
<ha_ny> rommel, el contenido de esto: http://get.adobe.com/es/flashplayer/completion/?installer=Flash_Player_10.2_for_Linux_(.tar.gz) metelo en /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer usando nautilus
<rommel> ya instale el alien
<rommel> ahora?
<rommel> termens ya instale alien ahora
<termens> alien -i archivo.rpm
<rommel> en una terminal?
<termens> instalas y lo pasas a deb
<termens> si, por supuesto
<rommel> ok
<rommel> espera
<rommel> como sudo
<rommel> o sudo su?
<ha_ny> termens, adobe le da el .so
<ha_ny> no tiene porque matarse
<termens> bueno si un par de comandos es matarse
<termens> ......
<ha_ny> termens, adobe te da el flash en un .so para que lo metas en la carpeta plugins de tu buscador...
<termens> pues mas facil imposible
<ha_ny> es lo que he estado tratando de decirle
<rommel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/579550/
<rommel> termens mira
<rommel> esto me da
<omikron4> jajaja, rommel no te sabes la contraseña tuya
<termens> xDDDDDDDDD
<ha_ny> xDDD
<rommel> si
<termens> pues no se ve
<ha_ny> rommel no se ve, pero si estas escribiendo
<ha_ny> solo escribela y dale aenter
<termens> un pasito pa'lante...xD
<rommel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/579556/
<rommel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/579556/
<termens> peron pon el nombre del archivo.............
<ha_ny> el > sobra no?
<dzup2> xD
<rommel> ok
<termens> comosellame.rpm
<jamesjedimaster> asi se llama el archivo? archivo.rpm?
<rommel> pongo asi
<rommel> alien-nombre del archivo
<termens> tal como te dicho pero cambias archivo.rpm por el que sea rpm
<termens> y nos dices...
<rommel> flash-plugin-10.2.152.27-release.i386(3).rpm  asi es el archibo q bajo
<jamesjedimaster> a ese archivo es al que le tienes que aplicar el comando alien
<rommel> pongo todo o solo desde release
<ha_ny> rommel escribe esto en terminal: "sudo nautilus" pon tu contraseña cuando se te abra la ventala ve a aqui /usr/lib/firefox/plugins y pega esto: http://rapidshare.com/files/452269993/libflashplayer.so
<ha_ny> dios mio has eso y seras feliz
<rommel> ok
<ha_ny> cuando hallas pegado el libflashplayer.so cierra y abre el firefox otra vez y ya está
<rommel> ha-ny
<rommel> no me pidio contraseña
<rommel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/579558/
<ha_ny> xD es igual, baja eso y pegalo alla
<ha_ny> se te abrio la ventana no?
<rommel> si con el escritorio adentro
<ha_ny> ok ahora navega hasta donde te dije
<rommel> root navegador
<rommel> ahora q hago
<rommel> como llego a usr/lib/firefox
<rommel> pligin
<ha_ny> haber romme, cuando se te abra la ventana luego de escribir sudo nautilus, presiona ctrl +l y pega esto /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<ha_ny> luego dale a enter
<ha_ny> y te lleva
<rommel> ok
<rommel> me abrio un archibo
<rommel> .iso
<rommel> ahora
<ha_ny> no haber rommel, tienes que pulsar ctrl+l estando en nautilus(ventana que se te abrio)
<rommel> pongo ctrol l y se ba ala barra de direccion
<rommel> ahi pego eso?
<ha_ny> si ahi tienes qque pegar /usr/lib/firefox/plugins y luego darle a enter pa que te lleve
<rommel> no me puede mostar dise
<rommel> una ventana
<ha_ny> como, es con el firefox con el que quieres usar el flashplayer no es asi?
<rommel> en la primera ves me salio un archibo.iso
<rommel> ahora no me deja ver nada
<ha_ny> entonces esa carpeta tiene que existir, si no es asi ve a /usr/lib y ahi busca la de tu firefox
<rommel> poniendo enter
<rommel> despues de pegar el enlace
<rommel> me me deja ver nada
<rommel> tampoco
<rommel> no
<ha_ny> rommel podrias ir manualmente? entrando el sistema de archivos luego a usr luego a lib y ahi buscar la carpeta de tu buscador
<ha_ny> puedes?
<rommel> como hago eso?
<rommel> nunca lo e echo
<ha_ny> rommel en equipo
<rommel> estoi ahi
<rommel> como puedo saber q version del firefox tengo en este momento
<ha_ny> en equipo entra a sistema de archivos
<ha_ny> ahi a usr, luego a lib, y luego busca tu carpeta de firefox
<ha_ny> me sigues?
<rommel> si hay dos
<rommel> una q  dise solo firefox
<rommel> y la otra con unos numeros al lado
<ha_ny> entra a firefox
<ha_ny> a la carpeta
<rommel> cual eleijo
<rommel> la q dise solo firefox
<ha_ny> i dime si hay una llamada plugins, tiene que haber sino me pego un tiro
<rommel> o esta q te puse
<rommel> dentro de firefox
<rommel> o en lib
<ha_ny> rommel, dentro de la carpeta llamada firefox hay una llamada plugins?
<rommel> aber
<rommel> si ahora
<ha_ny> vale, ya bajastes el archivo de rapidshare que te di?
<chompiras> hola tengo un problema en la notebook me salió hace unas semanas busybox y el sistema queda ahí en initframs puse un live cd para formatear todo y ver si el arreglo podía llegar por ahí ya que otra solución no encontré pero no puedo acceder a la partición (problema por el cual creo que salió eso) y no puedo recuperar los datos.
<Souchiro> hasta el lunes
<chompiras> nadie me puede dar una mano ?
<rommel> ha-ny
<rommel> nada amigo ahun sigo sin poder ver you tube
<chompiras> rommel, desde que explorador ?
<rommel> no medeja copiar lo q sale en medio de la ventana de you tube
<rommel> si te hago una captura de pantalla mejor
<rommel> chompiras con el firefox
<rommel> mesale q el plugin a fallado
<rommel> ayuda porfavor
<rommel> no puedo ver you tube
<rommel> en mi noteboot con firefox ni crom
<chompiras> has buscado en google sobre ese problema rommel ?
<rommel> ya hace mas de una semana
<rommel> y dis q q tengo q instalar la ultima version pero no puedo instalarla
<arp-> rommel
<arp-> disculpe
<arp-> es una Netbook o una Notebook?
<rommel> si desime
<rommel> notebook
<arp-> ok
<arp-> digame basicamente que equipo es
<arp-> CPU, RAM y Video
<rommel> acer aspire 5530g
<rommel> 3 gb de ram
<rommel> 256 de video
<arp-> si las conosco
<arp-> trae una placa ATI
<arp-> seguramente
<arp-> rommel
<rommel> si
<rommel> dos
<arp-> rommel y cual es el problema?
<rommel> no puedo ver videos de you tube y mi entorno grafico lo perdo por completo no puedo elegir ninguna occion dentro de la solapa efectos visuales
<rommel> la pantayya esta relenta
<arp-> eso es por no tener los drivers de video
<arp-> con soporte 3d
<arp-> los videos de youtube por lo menos se ven mal? o directamente no puede reproducirlos?
<rommel> no los veo
<arp-> ok
<arp-> no le dice que falta instalar Flsh?
<arp-> Flash ?
<rommel> si q fallo los plugin de flas
<arp-> rommel, abra una Terminal
<rommel> ok
<rommel> ahora
<vengatore> .
<chompiras> hola tengo un problema en la notebook me salió hace unas semanas busybox y el sistema queda ahí en initframs puse un live cd para formatear todo y ver si el arreglo podía llegar por ahí ya que otra solución no encontré pero no puedo acceder a la partición (problema por el cual creo que salió eso) y no puedo recuperar los datos.
<arp-> rommel, disculpe me cai
<rommel> ok
<arp-> le decia, Cierre todas las ventanas de Firefox
<arp-> y abra una Terminal
<rommel> si ya esta
<arp-> ok
<arp-> rommel
<arp-> pone el siguiente comando
<arp-> sudo apt-get update
<rommel> ahora
<arp-> ok
<arp-> ahora
<arp-> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<rommel> me sale esto
<rommel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/579574/
<DavidReza> rommel,  tienes abierto Synatic o el Centro de Software o estás instalando algo más?
<DavidReza> Synaptic*
<rommel> si estaba bajando algo
<rommel> pero por otro lado
<dabor_> rommel, no se puede
<DavidReza> tienes que esperar a que eso termine
<rommel> ok
<arp-> rommel espera a que termine y listo
<arp-> no es tanto tampoco...
<arp-> una vez que termine, cierra la terminal y abre un youtube y prueba
<d-arker> hola compañeros buenas noches.
<d-arker> desde hace tres años utilizo ubuntu en mi compu
<d-arker> unos de mis hermanos acaba de entrar a la universidad, y no tiene el conocimiento de ubuntu
<d-arker> y queria saber si se puede instalar windows 7,
<arp-> rommel, ahora el problema de los efectos visuales puede ser respecto a los drivers de video, eso tambien podria afectar la reproduccion fluida de videos, como youtube , etc
<arp-> si pdoes
<arp-> podes instalar cualquier cosa
<d-arker> no quiero eliminar ubuntu
<d-arker> ?
<d-arker> e instalado ubuntu en computadoras que tienen windows
<d-arker> pero en una computadora que tiene ubuntu como instalar sin eliminar este
<rommel> ch me podes ayudar ya no se q mas hacer desd q me baje compis y despues al darme cuenta q nno me sirve por mi targeta grafica ahi me empesaron todos estos problemas
<arp-> rommel
<arp-> termino de instalar flash?
<arp-> rommel resolvamos los problemas de a 1
<d-arker> ? como hago se puede hacer para no eliminar ubuntu 10.10
<dabor_> d-arker, windows no elimina ubuntu, solo el gestor de arranque grub
<rommel> ok
<xangua> pues lo instalas en su partición, como ubuntu y después te preparas para recuperar grub porque lo borra
<rommel> no  no pude instalar flas
<xangua> !grub2 | d-arker
<kubot> d-arker: grub2 es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<rommel> me falla
<xangua> rommel: habla claro, no se te entiende; terminó lo que estabas haciendo, cerraste el centro de software e instalaste flash desde terminal otra vez¿
<arp-> que dice rommel?
<d-arker> emm ok
<rommel> lo hago lo hice barias veces y no me sirve
<rommel> ya no c que mas hacer
<d-arker> dejame darle una leeida haber como le  esta ? lo del grub
<rommel> lo actibo desde el centro de sot o por sinagtis y nada q ber
<arp-> rommel
<arp-> um
<arp-> que version de ubuntu es
<arp-> ?
<rommel> 10.04
<arp-> um
<arp-> rommel
<arp-> vamos a empezar de 0
<rommel> si
<arp-> rommel abre una terminal
<xangua> y en español por favor S:
<dabor_> rommel, synaptic :-)
<arp-> sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree --purge
<DavidReza> xangua +10
<rommel> listo arp
<rommel> ahora
<arp-> ok
<rommel> cuando abro you tube me sale q el plugin a fallado
<arp-> rommel
<rommel> si
<arp-> en Fierfox anda  la opcion donde dice Limpiar Temporales
<arp-> y Limpia todo, Cookies, Temportales, historial
<arp-> todo lo que alla
<arp-> y cerralo
<arp-> que no quere ninguna ventana de FF abierta
<rommel> como hago eso
<rommel> en herramientas o donde
<arp-> esta en el menu
<arp-> de Herramientas creo
<rommel> aber
<rommel> no sale esa opcion
<ha_ny> me podrian echar una mano, tengo un script y necesito que se ejecute al reiniciar, hace un tiempo me ayudo un amigo y lo hiso editando cierto archicon con unos textos, no recuerdo cual era
<ha_ny> archivo con*
<arp-> rommel
<arp-> busca en uno de los mnues que esta
<arp-> yo la uso seguido
<arp-> menu a los costados de Herramientas
<arp-> por ahi...
<rommel> solo sale borrar historial
<DavidReza> rommel,  en el menú Editar > Preferencias
<arp-> si
<rommel> bueno ya borre todo el historial
<arp-> eso mismo
<rommel> ok
<arp-> ahi te va dejar tILDAR COSAS
<arp-> tilda todo
<rommel> q
<rommel> todo?
<rommel> seguro
<DavidReza> rommel,  en el menú Editar > Preferencias, en la parte de arriba seleccionas la pestaña que dice Privacidad, y ahí salen unos enlaces para borrar cookies y el historial
<rommel> ya esta ahora
<chompiras> hola tengo un problema en la notebook me salió hace unas semanas busybox y el sistema queda ahí en initframs puse un live cd para formatear todo y ver si el arreglo podía llegar por ahí ya que otra solución no encontré pero no puedo acceder a la partición (problema por el cual creo que salió eso) y no puedo recuperar los datos.
<arp-> si rommel
<rommel> ya esta ahora
<DavidReza> chompiras,  a qué te refieres con que "te salió busybox"?
<rommel> el tema es q debo actualisar la ultima vercion del adobe flash
<rommel> y nno puedo
<chompiras> tras una actualización salio eso DavidReza  y ahí lo tengo sin solución hace días
<DavidReza> te salió el paquete busybox en una actualización y lo instalaste?
<chompiras> no no después salio actualizo apague el equipo y al día siguiente el problema este DavidReza
<DavidReza> por eso, el paquete te apareció en una actualización y tú actualizaste, osea que instalaste ese paquete, cierto?
<rommel> alguien q me pueda ayudar
<rommel> porfavor
<rommel> no puedo ver youtube
<rommel> ni escuchar
<rommel> musica on line
<chompiras> puede ser cierto, pero no le preste atención a la lista.
<chompiras> DavidReza,
<arp-> rommel un seg
<rommel> ok
<DavidReza> y a qué te refieres con que el sistema se queda ahí en initframs??
<DavidReza> te refieres a initramfs?
<chompiras> queda como la consola en ves de gustavo@desktop: queda initramfs_  DavidReza
<DavidReza> chompiras,  has intentado meterte a la BIOS?
<chompiras> para ver si detecta el disco ?
<rommel> arp es lo mas LA VERDAD Q SOS UN GENIIIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<rommel> ME PUDO AYUDAR CON ALGO Q POR MAS DE UNA SEMANA NADIE LO PUDO HACER
<DavidReza> chompiras,  no, el problema tiene que ver con la memoria RAM
<rommel> ARP
<rommel> ARP
<rommel> se me colgo
<rommel> y malas noticias
<m4v> rommel: pará che
<rommel> q paso
<rommel> m4v
<rommel> arp
<m4v> rommel: si tienes un problema, pregunta al canal, el soporte no es personalizado. Y sin gritar.
<rommel> ok bueno pero lo q pasa es q en fin tenes rason
<rommel> alguien sabria desirme por q no se pueden actibar los efectos de escritorio que bienen por defecto en ubunto 10.04
<rommel> en la solapa efectos visules no me deja selecionar nada
<DavidReza> porque tu tarjeta no lo soporta o porque no tienes los drivers para que tu tarjeta funcione al máximo
<DavidReza> me refiero a tu tarjeta gráfica
<rommel> david sabrias ayudarme a poner un driver para mi targeta
<rommel> para q hande como hantes
<rommel> me empeso esto a handar mal cuando me baje compiz y desues me di cuenta q no me sevia
<rommel> q mi targeta no soportaba efectos 3 d
<rommel> hola reinicie aber  ahonda rap
<DavidReza> rommel,  si antes te funcionaba y los problemas empezaron cuando instalaste compiz, entonces no es necesaro instalar los drivers de nuevo
<DavidReza> instalaste el administrador de Opciones compiz?
<DavidReza> rommel,  busca en el menu Preferencias por el Administrador de Opciones CompizConfig, y ahpi configura tus efectos y lo que quieras
<rommel> no me deja
<DavidReza> no te deja qué cosa?
<rommel> elegir
<DavidReza> qué cosa no te deja elegir qué cosa? sé específico
<rommel> no tengo compiz lo desistale
<DavidReza> entonces, qué problema tienes y qué es lo que has hecho?
<rommel> q en la solapa dentro de apariencia
<rommel> ectos visuales no me deja elegir nada
<DavidReza> ya reiniciaste?
<rommel> si
<DavidReza> en una consola intenta con el comando
<DavidReza> sudo apt-get autoremove
<rommel> para q es eso?
<DavidReza> para eliminar las cosas que ya no son utiles
<rommel> ok
<rommel> estoi en eso
<luis> buenas noches a todos
<luis> tengo un problema desde hace ya muchos dias
<luis> sucede que nautilus no quiere correr
<luis> ninguna carpeta abre
<luis> el escritorio no funciona
<luis> en general nautilus no arranca de ninguna manera
<luis> la unica forma de abrir una carpeta es con "gksu nautilus"
<luis> he intenta conseguir una solucion en los foros, pero nada
<luis> lo he desinstalado y vuelto a instalar y nada aun
<luis> uso ubuntu 10.10
<luis> nadie?
<rommel> nada amigo
<DavidReza> rommel,  que tarjeta grafica usas?
<rommel> una
<rommel> espera
<luis> sera ke reinstalo el sistema solo por esto
<DavidReza> luis,  no creo, mejor intenta regresar mañana que hay usuarios más expertos que te pueden ayudar
<DavidReza> también podrías intentar publicar en los foros de askUbuntu (en inglés)
<luis> :S OK
<rommel> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Te01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 320chnologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series
<rommel> esta mal espera
<rommel> como puedo saberlo me decis no lo recuerdo
<DavidReza> lspci
<DavidReza> lspcia | grep VGA
<DavidReza> lspci | grep VGA
<DavidReza> sí es una ATI, y la verdad creo que Ubuntu trae controladores para ATI
<rommel> nada
<DavidReza> nada qué?
<rommel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/579609/
<rommel> q no me salia nada con ee comando
<rommel> ak esta fijate
<DavidReza> no era ati
<DavidReza> era VGA
<DavidReza> y en mayusculas
<rommel> si si aca me dise en mi pc una es ati radeon
<DavidReza> si
<DavidReza> pues la verdad no sé sobre las ATI
<rommel> no hay problema gracias de todas maneras
<DavidReza> recuerdo haber leído por aquí que Ubuntu trae mucha compatibilidad con ATI y ya trae los drivers, pero no estoy seguro
<rommel> ok
<DavidReza> yo igual te recomiendo que entres mañana y sigas buscando ayuda
<rommel> gracias
<DavidReza> yo la verdad llevo 1 mes con Ubuntu y sé.. pues poco dentro de TOOODO lo que existe aquí
<DavidReza> bueno, mucha suerte, mañana espero estar por aquí para aprender algo más hehe
<rommel> yo tambien
<rommel> dale nos vemos
<DavidReza> me retiro
<DavidReza> nos vmos
<marti1125> ayuda!!
<marti1125> mi ubuntu se ve  pantalla negra
<marti1125> ayuda
<linuxmty> buenas noches
<linuxmty> alguien despierto a esta hora??
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<BLACKADDER> saludos
<fosco_> buenas
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<whiskd> como estas?
<Tarrasquero> constipado
<Tarrasquero> ¬¬
<whiskd> que no es bueno
<whiskd> no suficiente vegetales?
<Tarrasquero> puede ser...
<stojabreak> Alguien está trabajando sobre Natty con una vga ATI Radeon ? es imposible instalar nada :(
<Crashbit> stojabreak: esto mejor en #ubuntu+1
<Crashbit> !natty
<kubot> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) es la próxima serie de Ubuntu, fecha de lanzamiento para el 28 de Abril del 2011. Soporte *sólo* en #ubuntu+1 (inglés).
<stojabreak> Muchas gracias :)
<stojabreak> y lo siento
<stojabreak> LA verdad es que no podemos exigir nada , es una Alpha todavia je je-
<Crashbit> jeje, sí
<erAbuelo> ta lueeeeeg
<exio4> holas :S
<exio4> Tengo un problemita con el livecd
<exio4> No botea y no tira errores
<exio4> (uno solo al inicio pero no llego a verlo)
<exio4> pero es algo de acpi
<exio4> PD: estoy en una maquina virtual
<exio4> esperen
<exio4> ahorra arranco, pero tiraron errores los aplets de gnome-panel
<exio4> esperemos que ahora arranque el instalador :S
<pixhelado> no consigo que funcione numlock
<exio4> que pude haber pasado :S
<pixhelado> no lo tengo claro, de repente dejo de funcionar. He probado con el paquete numlockx para iniciarlo al inicio de sesion y nada
<pixhelado> y he cambiado la distribucion del teclado por probar y nada y ni conectando un teclado externo (puesto que es un portatil)
<Crashbit> ieps omikron4
<ha_ny> hola, es posible cambiar el nombre de mi equipo? no el de usuario
<Crashbit> has creado un python ?
<omikron4> holas a todos
<omikron4> si Crashbit creado en python
<omikron4> lo has visto?
<Crashbit> omikron4: no, lo tienes por ahí ?
<omikron4> sip. ahora te lo paso
<SynFlag> ha_ny: editas /etc/hostname y /etc/hosts
<SynFlag> reemplaza el nombre actual del host
<omikron4> este es Crashbit.. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6738015/Recovery.tar.gz
<SynFlag> por el que desees poner
<ha_ny> y no tendre problemas luego?
<SynFlag> no
<ha_ny> vale, gracias
<Crashbit> omikron4: http://paste.ubuntu.com/579756/ lo hace automáticamente, ne me deja meter la pass
<Crashbit> omikron4: aunque he probado en el home de mi equipo, no en un live-cd
<Crashbit> ahora lo probaré en live-cd
<omikron4> lo siento, jeje, fallos del beta de natty
<colo> hay alguna manera de poner en el panel solo el icono del sonido y que no aparesca el icono del sobre de las aplicaciones de chat?
<SynFlag> se quita el applet colo
<SynFlag> click derecho, quitar
<colo> SynFlag, cuando añado miniaplicacion de indicadores se agrega el parlante y el sobre, si trato de quitar uno de ellos se eliminan los dos
<SynFlag> sacas los dos, y el parlante lo agregas aparte, es de pulseaudio
<SynFlag> creo que se llama pulseaudio-x11
<SynFlag> o algo asi
<SynFlag> lo pones en el inicio
<SynFlag> de apps
<SynFlag> agregas como comando de incio esto colo
<SynFlag> start-pulseaudio-x11
<omikron4> Crashbit: ya he incluido el thanksto.txt en la descarga.. para el reconocimiento a tu pagina...
<asmodeo> hola a todos!
 * omikron4 se va a comer... buen provecho... chaus
<asmodeo> alguno tuvo problemas con aircrack y la tarjeta dlink 110, con la inyeccion?
<asmodeo> me aparece channel fixed -1
<asmodeo> el chip es ralink 73 usb
<cousteau> pregunta mejor en el canal de aircrack
<Sadlymistaken> Hola buenas tengo una pregunta.... sobre un disco duro
<Sadlymistaken> resulta que en mi disco duro interno, que al parecer es Fuseblk, tengo unas carpetas llamadas $RECYCLE.BIN y System Volumen Information
<Sadlymistaken> y yo quisera saber si sirven para algo, para navegar por ellas o algo así... (usando ubuntu)
<exio4> xD!
<exio4> mi problema con el sonido era con los auriculares..jajajaja
<colo> asmodeo, en backtrack-es quizas te puedan ayudar
<fij0> Sadlymistaken, son carpetas de windows esas.......
<Sadlymistaken> fij0 y MSOCache tb es de windows?
<fij0> Sadlymistaken, mmmmm me suena a q tambien.......
<exio4> fij0 ni idea :S
<exio4> la otra si :)
<Sadlymistaken> es que si es de windows... y me las cargo, y luego abro windows y no puedo acceder al disco duro??
<exio4> no creo :P
<exio4> yo las borraba
<fij0> Sadlymistaken, en teoria no deberia pasar nada..........pero de ultima dejalas y listo, cual es el gran problema ?
<exio4> a las fij0 y la MSO ni idea, pero las otras si
<exio4> jaja
<Sadlymistaken> pues fij0 el gran problema es que me ocupan mucho espacio... y yo quiero hacer una limpia...
<exio4> que boludo que soy, pense que referias a una carpeta fij
<Sadlymistaken> pero si luego no voy a poder usar el disco duro... pues me joderia.
<exio4> la recicle bin es la que mas ocupa
<fij0> Sadlymistaken, entra en windows y vacia la papelera de reciclaje
<asmodeo> gracias colo me fijo
<fij0> Sadlymistaken, $RECYCKE.BIN es la papelera de reciclaje
<Sadlymistaken> pero... windows lo tengo en OTRO disco duro.. no en ese.. (tengo 3 discos duros, uno con UBUNTU, otro con WINDOWS, y este que solo tengo archivos de fotos  y tal.. más estas carpetas sospechosas) ¿como va a estar la papelera en ese disco duro, estaria en el de windows, no?
<fij0> Sadlymistaken, windows crea una papelera de reciclaje en cada unidad, si tenes un pendrive por ahi fijate q tambien tiene el archivo
<fij0> Sadlymistaken, de todas formas no pasa nada si lo borras
<Sadlymistaken> ok... borraré..
<Sadlymistaken> Gracias
<Sadlymistaken> sois muy amables, me habeis quitado los miedos, jejeje
<Sadlymistaken> ok fij0 ya se para que es la carpeta MSCache
<exio4> que era?
<exio4> ._.
<Sadlymistaken> no tendría que haberla roto, porque es para el Office de windows...
<Sadlymistaken> en este enlace lo explica muy bien: http://reparaciondepc.cl/blog/que-es-la-carpeta-msocache/
<fij0> Sadlymistaken, por suerte uso solo GNU/Linux :P
<Sadlymistaken> yo tb... si estoy muy contenta, pero este ordenador es de toda la familia, y no todos son compatibles con "Los Cambios" jajajaja
<exio4> :P
<cousteau> Sadlymistaken, según he entendido por el blog ese... no tendría que estar en ese disco
<fij0> jajajajaja suele suceder........
<cousteau> de todas formas, parece que no pasa nada si tienes el CD de Office a mano
<Sadlymistaken> cousteau lee más abajo... como necesita 1,5GB puede que encuentre una unidad con Más Espacio... y entonces lo deposite en esa unidad.. y no en la central... que es lo que le debe haber pasado a mi ordenador
<cousteau> aahm
<cousteau> pues el openoffice ocupa 200 MB
<cousteau> o algo así
<Sadlymistaken> si, tengo el CD a mano... xD jajaja pero tb dice que solo la necesita para Instalar nuevas funcionalidades.. y eso no creo que nos ocurra..
<fij0> Sadlymistaken, por q no instalar openoffice o libreoffice y listo ?
<Sadlymistaken> cousteau LibreOffice va mucho mejor, que OpenOffice.. está como mas dinámico todo
<cousteau> (donde dije OpenOffice, quería decir cualquiera de la familia)
<cousteau> de hecho también uso LO
<Sadlymistaken> xD
<cousteau> no le veo muchos cambios, la verdad... aparte, que habría que ver cómo es el OOo 3.3 para compararlo con el LO 3.3
<Sadlymistaken> bueno, gracias por todo, sois la repera, muuuuchas gracias
<cousteau> we are the pear to pear
<walrus10> hola
 * SynFlag probo open y libre 3.3 en la misma pc y sistema, y libreoffice gana por lejos al iniciar
<ha_ny> es mejor libreoffice que openoffice?
<EXio4> cuales son las mejoras?
<nahuel_> a un amigo le dejo de andar gnome la primera vez que estaba viendo su laptop con ubuntu y no se ni como buscar que esta fallando
<nahuel_> alguien sabe alguna forma de.. no se, mostrar los paquetes instalados por orden, o algo?
<SynFlag> EXio4: inicia mucho mas rapido
<fosco_> nahuel_, dpkg -l | sort
<SynFlag> yo uso archlinux y probe los dos, se nota mucho la diferencia
<EXio4> que hace el "sort"?
<SynFlag> pa que mentir!
<EXio4> SynFlag: y en debian xD!
<SynFlag> ordena el sort
<EXio4> quiero probarlo
<SynFlag> debian 6 anda bien, lo unico que no me agrada es grub2 =(
<EXio4> ??
<SynFlag> claro
<EXio4> yo tengo debian testing
<SynFlag> usan grub2 como ubuntu
<EXio4> :P
<ha_ny> pues entonce me pasaré, el libre office tambien abre los powerpoints?
<SynFlag> ya salio debian 6
<EXio4> no sera al revez?
<SynFlag> si ha_ny pasame uno y te muestro como se ve
<EXio4> xD!
<SynFlag> nono EXio4 el 6 squezze esta, si continua el testing, pero existe un estable 5
<SynFlag> 6*
<nahuel_> fosco_: no entiendo como estan ordenados, y es imposible seguir el output de eso
<dabor> ha_ny, es un fork de openoffice
<ha_ny> nah ahora no tengo tiempo, pero si me dices que carga mas rapido y carga los ppoints pues wai
<nahuel_> igual a ver..
<fosco_> nahuel_, alfabeticamente
<SynFlag> novell no es tonto pa los negocios, y ya da soporte solo a libreoffice xd
<ha_ny> que es un fork dabor?
<EXio4> xD!
<nahuel_> fosco_: pero eso los ordena por nombre de paquete, no por fecha..
<fosco_> nahuel_, no dijiste nada de fehca :)
<fosco_> fecha*
<dabor> ha_ny, usar todo el codigo de un programa para crear otro y mejorarlo
<ha_ny> ah entiendo
<SynFlag> ha_ny: fork es cuando existe un "original" de un soft, o sistema o algo, y sacan algo similar, identico pero cambiando en algunas cosas, se lo llama fork, como hicieron con opensolaris que es openindiana ahora
<dabor> ha_ny, http://lamaquinadiferencial.wordpress.com/2011/03/11/%C2%BFpor-que-libreoffice-hizo-un-fork-de-openoffice/
<SynFlag> dabor: no siempre lo mejoran
<EXio4> :D
<SynFlag> depende quien lo tome, si es M$ no creo que mejore nada
<EXio4> xD!
<EXio4> Un fork de un virus.. Windows
<EXio4> XD!!!
<SynFlag> jajaja
<dabor> SynFlag, claro pero supongo que siempre el objetivo será mejorarlo o adaptarlo a otras necesidades :-)
<SynFlag> es cierto EXio4
<nahuel_> alguien sabe donde esta el log de errores de Xorg? no lo encuentro
<EXio4> nahuel_: /var/log/X*
<SynFlag> seguro dabor, al menos con libreoffice lo han logrado, ya el proximo ubuntu vendra con libre, lo mismo fedora
<dabor> en ese link Charles H. Schulz explica porque hicieron el libreoffice y quienes colaboran, está buena.
<jose> Hola amigos
 * m4v señala el topic del canal
<SynFlag> m4v ya sabemos que es soporte y no charlas, pero a los que preguntan se les esta respondiendo en tiempo y forma
<SynFlag> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<m4v> SynFlag: insisto.
<SynFlag> insista m4v, ya entre al otro
<SynFlag> es la costumbre, en otros canales se habla de todo, usted lo sabe
<SynFlag> y ya se que posee OP, asi que no se lo discuto
<jose> Si no es mucha la molestia quiesiera saber si alguien sabe como instalar una targeta grafica en ubuntu 8.04?
<ha_ny> bueno entinces vale la pena pasarse?
<SynFlag> ha_ny: si
<SynFlag> jose
<SynFlag> que tarjeta?
<SynFlag> marca y modelo por favor
<ha_ny> cool pos me paso
<jose> es una ATI
<SynFlag> modelo?
<jose> el modelo nolo se
<SynFlag> tome la caja
<SynFlag> el manual o algo
<SynFlag> y si no lo tiene
<dabor> jose, no te la reconoce?
<Crashbit> jose: lspci | grep -i vga , si el kernel la reconoce te lo dirá
<SynFlag> haga un lspci |grep VGA y digame que dice
<jose> ok
<jose> me sale esto  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (rev 01)
<SynFlag> es 8.04 jose?
<SynFlag> tu ubuntu
<jose> si es 8.04
<SynFlag> jose: sigue esta guia
<SynFlag> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<jose> ok
<nahuel_> mate xorg, lo volvi a correr, y anda
<nahuel_> ahora estoy upgradeando soft, pero no se si reinicio si va a volver a andar...
<slatan> upgradeando?¿, el como conjugar verbos que no existen en la lengua castellana :)
<EXio4> jaja
<EXio4> copado :P
 * alexneb ara vengo..
 * alexneb ya!
<ha_ny> SynFlag: el libre office es asi de feo o se le puede instalar algo para que tenga una mejor apariencia
<SynFlag> se ve hermoso, como feo?
<jose> amigo eso no me sirbio
<ha_ny> feo xd
<ha_ny> vale ya estoy bajando una integración gtk, haber que tal queda
<EXio4> jaja
<ha_ny> la mejor opcion para instalarlo es añadinedo el ppa
<jose> Pongo esto en un terminal "lspci | grep VGA" y me dise orden no encontrada
<fosco_> jose, algo estarás escribiendo mal, lspci es un comando básico del sistema
<jose> cuando pongo solo "lspci" si me sale, pero cuando pongo "lspci | grep VGA" me sale orneden no encontrada
<fosco_> pones las comillas?
<jose> no todo sin comillas
<fosco_> pon grep a secas
<fosco_> a ver si es eso lo q no tienes
<EXio4> grep me vino por default hasta con busybox lite :S
<jose> es que quiero instalar el contro lador de esta targeta grafica---->01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (rev 01)
<fosco_> si jose, pero primero solucionemos esto
<fosco_> no puede ser q te falte algo tan basico como grep o lspci
<Crashbit> jose: linux distingue minúsculas de mayúsculas
<jose> cuando pongo grip me sale esto  Modo de empleo: grep [OPCIÓN]... PATRÓN [FICHERO]...
<jose> Pruebe `grep --help' para más información.
<fosco_> ok, pues algo pones mal porque los dos comandos los tienes
<slatan> intenta con $ lspci | grep -i vga
<DavidReza> alguien sabe como montar una imagen .iso en una unidad virtual?
<jose> tengo que poner el singno dollar
<slatan> no
<fosco_> DavidReza, boton derecho sobre la iso y abrir con el montador
<EXio4> DavidReza: acetoniso?
<dabor> DavidReza, te puedo decir como montarla en un dir, te sirve?
<precubcr> para mngtar la iso solo pon
<jose> ok
<precubcr> mount -t iso 9660 -o loop nreomb
<precubcr> esto mount -t iso 9660 -o loop nreomb
<precubcr> nombre perdon
<fosco_> como os gusta complicaros la vida
<dabor> mount -t iso 9660 -o loop imagen.iso /media/dir   :-)
<precubcr> eso es perdon sabia k me fañtaba algo jejej
<DavidReza> bueno, gracias por las respuestas, pero miren, lo que quiero es instalar un SO mediante su imagen iso en una máquina virtual
<jose> cuando pongo "lspci | grep -i vga" me sale esto 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (rev 01)
<fosco_> jose, pues ya está
<DavidReza> ya lo había hecho con WinXP, pero creo que la primera vez que corres la máquina, te da la opción de elegir qué es lo que quieres correr, y ya me salté ese paso sin querer
<jose> ya esta que?
<jose> perdon por la ingnoransia
<fosco_> lspci | grep -i vga ya funciona
<fosco_> no decías q no te funcionaba?
<jose> y como instalo el controlador de mi tageta grafina?
<fosco_> esa ati usa el driver libre radeon
<fosco_> que ya lo debes tener instalado y en uso
<jose> como puedo saver si esta instalado?
<fosco_> glxinfo | grep -i render
<fosco_> tiene que decir Yes y que el render strings es Mesa DRI o algo parecido
<jose> entonses si lo tengo instalado!!!!!! gracias
<fosco_> de nada
<jose> algien conose de algun software para ubuntu que grabe el escritorio que no sea xvidcap y recordmydesktop
<dabor> DavidReza, donde configuras el CD, selecciona la imagen iso
<DavidReza> dabor,  gracias, ya está corriendo
<DavidReza> cómo se puede especificar 2 palabras para buscar con grep?
<DavidReza> recuerdo que era algo de "grep palabra1 \| palabra2" algo parecido
<jose> fosco_, conoses de algun software para ubuntu que grabe el escritorio que no sea xvidcap y recordmydesktop
<ha_ny> si
<fosco_> istambul
<ha_ny> kazam
<fosco_> pero recordmydesktop es el que me ha funcionado mejor
<ha_ny> kazam graba en mkv x264 y lo puedes exportar a youtube
<ha_ny> no en ogg theora
<jose> esque recordmydesktop me pone lentisimo la makina
<fosco_> tiene muchas opciones, algunas de ellas hacen q vayaalgo más rápido
<ha_ny> https://launchpad.net/~and471/+archive/kazam-daily-stable yo he probado recordmydesktop y alfinal me quedé con este.
<omikron4> Crashbit: recibiste le recovery??
<jose> co puedo instalar  kazam
<fosco_> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:and471/kazam-daily-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kazam
<fosco_> del tirón, copia y pega
<ha_ny> xD yeah
<jose> cuando pongo el comando "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:and471/kazam-daily-stable" me sale "sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found"
<jose> ha_ny,
<jose> cuando pongo el comando "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:and471/kazam-daily-stable" me sale "sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found"
<ha_ny> dime
<ha_ny> entra a synaptic y fijate si tienes apt instalado
<jose> voy
<jose> ha_ny. si esta instalado
<ha_ny> mira, ya entró fosco_
<jose> fosco_.cuando pongo el comando "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:and471/kazam-daily-stable" me sale "sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found"
<fosco_> estas en ubuntu?
<jose> si
<fosco_> que version?
<jose> 8.04
<fosco_> uff ni idea de como se hacía en esa version tan antigua
<ha_ny> añadelo manualmente desde synaptic
<fosco_> en la web del kazam hay instrucciones de como añadir el repositorio manualmente
<jose> como actualizo mi sistema
<jose> cuando lo quiero actualizar me salta un error
<fosco_> actualizar desde esa version tan vieja te llevará mucho tiempo
<fosco_> yo casi que me esperaría a la próxima ubuntu 11.04 y reinstalaria de cero
<jose> que vercion me combiene instalar
<ha_ny> mira en synaptic ve a configuración>repositorios>otro software>añadir y pega esto: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/and471/kazam-daily-stable/ubuntu hardy heron
<ha_ny> luego cerrar y click en recargar
<fosco_> jose, minimo la 10.10 y si te esperas unos días la 11.04
<ha_ny> jose: todos estos problemas que tienes fijo son por tu versión
<jose> tengo en un .iso la vercion 10.04
<jose> la descarge asepoco
<ha_ny> esperate 15 dias y podras poner 11.04 jose
<iqpi> mas que unos días, mas bien un mes como mínimo
<Crashbit> ha_ny: para la 11.04 faltan 46 días
<slatan> va a ser traumatico el cambio
<ha_ny> sale en abril, a principios o a mediados?
<iqpi> estamos a 13 y hasta abril tirando a finales no habrá 11.04
<ha_ny> lol
<dannyLopez> buenas, existe alguna imagen minima de descarga ubuntu, me refiero a un cd que solo traiga el sistema base, sin ningun programa instalado como debian o arch
<iqpi> dannyLopez: para eso tienes ubuntu server
<dannyLopez> ubuntu server es minima?
<iqpi> estoy al 90% convencido que si lo es.
<iqpi> nunca he usado ubuntu
<iqpi> y no lo puedo afirmar con rotundidad
<dannyLopez> ok
<jose> fosco_, y cuales serian los requisitos pa la istalacion del 11.04
<iqpi> jose qué equipo tienes?
<iqpi> al menos 512mb de ram deberías tener para que el sistema vaya fluído
<jose> es un clon con un disco duro de 512 GB y 512 de RAM
<iqpi> entonces no habrá problemas
<iqpi> irá bien, pero no intentes poner efectos 3D
<fosco_> bueno, los efectos dependen unicamente de la grafica
<iqpi> que si bien funcionarán, no lo harán de una forma fluída
<iqpi> si, pero adivino que la gráfica no será precisamente potente
<fosco_> si la grafica está bien soportada no habrá problema
<iqpi> y ram siempre se chupa
<iqpi> no soy partidario de efectos ni pijadas, pero cada cual es libre de usarlos, claro. Pero no los recomiendo para equipos que andan cortos o justos de ram.
<dannyLopez> fosco_: tu no refutaste la respuesta de iqpi eso quiere decir que server si es una imagen mínima?
<iqpi> dannyLopez: ubuntu server no trae interface gráfica, y por tanto, tampoco trae aplicaciones gráficas, es decir, que cuando lo instales solo podrás utilizar el sistema mediante comandos de terminal.
<iqpi> además no tiene actualizaciones automáticas, tendrás qsue aplicarlas manualmente
<dannyLopez> a ok
<dannyLopez> ok ok entonces a aprender
<EXio4> 512?
<EXio4> tanto!
<ha_ny> xd
<iqpi> EXio4: podrás tener menos, pero lo mas probable es que al cargar una web ya renquee el sistema
<iqpi> cuando digo 512 es para que vaya medianamente fluído.
<chanfle> hola que tal?
<fosco_> bien
<slatan> esa a sido facil :)
<DavidReza> hahahaha
<chompiras> alguien me puede dar una mano con el arranque del sistema en mi equipo no arranca y queda busybox en initramfs
<mimecar> !detalles
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<franklin> buenas, alguien sabe como configurar el servidor de correos smtp balsa
<mimecar> balsa no es solo un cliente de correo?
<franklin> trato de configurar el servidor smtp del programa balsa, pero no puedo
<franklin> no puedo enviar informacion
<mimecar> pon los datos de SMTP de tu servidor de correo
<franklin> lo quiero hacer en localhost
<franklin> para enviar correos de mi empresa mimecar
<franklin> exacto se que es un cliente de correos, pero me dice que mi servidor smtp no alcanza a conectar que pruebe mi conexion a internet
<franklin> pero yo estoy bien conectado a internet
 * dannyLopez68 AFK
<mimecar> que vas a usar como servidor de smtp?
<franklin> que puede ser?
<franklin> mi equipo
<mimecar> que programa servidor de correo estas usando
<franklin> balsa
<mimecar> no
<franklin> aja
<mimecar> balsa solo es un cliente de correo
<franklin> no se mucho de esto
<franklin> que programa me recomiendas
<dabor> franklin, para servidor de correo utiliza postfix, exim4, sendmail (balsa es cliente)
<franklin> ok listo
<franklin> como lo instalo?
<franklin> el sendmail
<dabor> franklin, Balsa also supports SMTP and/or the use of a local MTA
<dabor> such as Sendmail.
<franklin> estuve leyendo de eso
<dabor> franklin, depende el uso que quieras darle
<franklin> quiero enviar correos a unos clientes de mi empresa
<franklin> como boletines semanales
<franklin> o mensuales
<franklin> para evitar ser spam
<mimecar> franklin: o usas un cliente smtp externo o montas un servidor
<franklin> como puedo montar un servidor
<franklin> mimecar,
<dabor> franklin, uso me refiero a servidor o a enviar/recibir mensajes
<franklin> exacto a enviar y a recibir
<mimecar> ya te han dado varios
<mimecar> pero no es tan sencillo solo para mandar un par de correos
<dabor> franklin, enviar/recibir, tendrias que configurar el cliente de correo y solo eso
<franklin> como asi mimecar
<franklin> dabor, el cliente de correo que uso segun estoy viendo es balsa
<franklin> pero dice que no me puedo conectar a internet que no alcanza la conexion
<mimecar> franklin: el servidor de correo es el que manda el correo
<franklin> aja
<mimecar> ahora no tienes ninguno en local
<franklin> no tengon ninguno
<franklin> exacto mimecar
<mimecar> instala uno
<franklin> sendmail puede ser uno verdad
<franklin> como lo instalo???
<DavidReza> alguien conoce de algún software que me permita ver televisión? Ya tengo la antena y el adaptador, pero necesito un software, alguno que me recomienden?
<dabor> franklin, configuraste el servidor smtp en balsa? pusistre bien los datos?
<dabor> DavidReza, tvtime
<franklin> si
<franklin> pero no me deja enviar
<franklin> mimecar, me recomendo primeroconfigurar un servidor smtp local con sendmail
<franklin> y luego si utilizar el cliente de correo
<mimecar> pienso que vas a perder el tiempo
<mimecar> crea una cuenta de gmail y manda los correos con ese servidor
<DavidReza> dabor,  gracias, ya lo estoy descargando, pero .. no conoces otro? algo más actual?
<franklin> no puedo
<mimecar> entonces busca como se instala y configura sendmail
<dabor> DavidReza, tvtime me parece actual
<dabor> DavidReza, busca en synaptic hay varios (xawtv etc)
<franklin> ok
<franklin> es que me esta dando muchos rebotes con gmail
<franklin> y estoy perdiendo clientes
<franklin> ve mimecar gmail es bueno, pero m esta dando muchos rebotes
<franklin> y unos compañeros me recomendaron utilizar ubuntu
<dabor> franklin, pusiste la passwd?
<DavidReza> dabor,  lo que pasa es que en los links de descarga de la pagina de tvtime dice que es de 2005
<mimecar> si mandas spam a 200 usuarios diferentes es normal
<franklin> y configurar un servidor smtp
<dabor> DavidReza, repositorios
<franklin> no
<franklin> dabor,  no puse ningun usuario y ningun password solo puse localhost:25
<mimecar> franklin: busca como se instala y configura sendmail
<dabor> franklin, gmail no anda sin passwd y sin usuario
<tkw-one> buenas, tengo una duda... quiero ponerle clave a un archivo.txt ... en nautilus doy donde dice cifrar pero no me hace nada... alguien me explica como hacerlo... gracias
<dabor> franklin, y mucho menos par aenviar 200 email
<franklin> si ya lo estoy instalando
<franklin> voy a ver como se configura
<franklin> yo se
<chompiras> mimecar,  tras una actualización me apareció esto: http://i53.tinypic.com/2n0seox.jpg
<franklin> voy a ver que puedo hacer
<franklin> gracias
<franklin> por su aporte
<franklin> e información
<mimecar> chompiras: ¿versión de ubuntu?
<dabor> franklin, y otra cosa, las ip dinamicas de los proveedores generalmente estan en lista negra de los servicios de email para evitar spam
<franklin> ok
<chompiras> lucid mimecar
<franklin> listo dabor
<franklin> gracias mimecar
<franklin> gracias dabor
<hashashin> nas
<DavidReza> chompiras,  tienes algun CD de Ubuntu?
<mimecar> ¿cortastes la actualización?
<chompiras> inicie un livecd de ubuntu 10.04  pero no puedo acceder a la partición donde esta instalo el sistema para hacer un backup
<chompiras> mimecar,  no no termino
<varikth> Holaaaaaaaa
<mimecar> cortarlo mientras actualiza no es bueno
<mimecar> ¿tienes /home en otra partición?
<chompiras> la otra partición es de datos y a la que tiene el sistema no puedo acceder.
<mimecar> haz un backup de tus datos primero
<mimecar> en un disco externo
<chompiras> no puedo acceder de forma alguna a la partición donde tengo los datos del sistema si quería formatear todo ya.
<mimecar> ¿ya tienes un backup de tu /home?
<chompiras> no es lo que quiero hacer pero no puedo
<mimecar> me he perdido
<mimecar> has dicho que tienes /home aparte no?
<chompiras> no, esta en la partición que no levanta a la otra accedo sin problemas desde un livecd
<mimecar> si está todo junto se podría haber hecho una mejor instalación
<mimecar> con el live cd no llegas a ver ningún dato verdad?
<chompiras> no ninguno me da un error de permisos creo ..
<mimecar> pon el error
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<chompiras> a ver que busco la notebook e inicie todo
<chompiras> el error que me da cuando intento acceder a la partición desde un livecd ?
<mimecar> si
<chompiras> ok aguantadme un toque que inicia todo.
<Gibarian> necesito opiniones
<Gibarian> debo abandonar Lucid por Maverick?
<fosco_> es recomendable, pero no "debes"
<Gibarian> tomando que Lucid es LTS?
<Gibarian> estoy algo indeciso al respecto
<mimecar> no es obligatorio actualizar
<Gibarian> me ha ido bien con Lucid, ningun problema mayor
<Gibarian> yo se
<Gibarian> pero quería saber opiniones
<Gibarian> ventajas que han encontrado en maverick
<Gibarian> cosas que mejoran la experiencia de lucid
<mimecar> programas más recientes nad amas
<mimecar> Gibarian: es prácticamente igual
<fosco_> yo siempre intento usar la ultima version disponible, hay quien prefiere no actualizar
<fosco_> hablar de opiniones, es hablar por hablar, mi modesta opinion ;)
<Gibarian> jajaja
<Gibarian> si, pero siempre es bueno escuchar la opinion de la comunidad
<mimecar> si pasas a la 11.04 espera varias semanas antes de actualizar
<Gibarian> desde Jaunty, he actualizado con regularidad
<chompiras> mimecar,  DBus error org.gtik.private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending
<chompiras> trato de verificarlo con gparted y también da error
<Gibarian> pero Lucid fue un cambio muy bueno, y me quede con el
<mimecar> un error de actualización no evita que se pueda leer desde live cd
<mimecar> puede ser que el disco esté dañado
<chompiras> y por que a la otra partición del disco accedo sin problemas ?
<mimecar> comprueba los errores usando fsck
<Tarrasquero> chompiras: una particion puede estar dañada y la otra no
<Tarrasquero> es decir los sectores
<chompiras> ayer probe fsck -f /dev/sda1 y da error también.
<mimecar> imposible
<mimecar> si usas un comando de consola no te puede dar ese error
<chompiras> es verdad Tarrasquero.
<chompiras> ya te digo el erro que da
<Gibarian> ahora, otra pregunta, respecto a una pc que tengo con Xubuntu
<Gibarian> esta pc me esta presentando un problema algo extraño
<DavidReza> el error es por el sistema de archivos del RAM inicial, y no te deja cargar tu kernel
<Gibarian> es una optiplex dll, de oficina
<Gibarian> la tengo con Xubuntu
<Gibarian> dell
<Gibarian> en el panel tengo instalado el free space checker
<chompiras> mimecar,  me dice dispositivo o recurso ocupado mientras se intenta abrir sda1 seguido de una pregunta si esta montado o lo esta usando otro programa.
<mimecar> ¿lo tienes montado?
<Gibarian> y segun ese lector, la pc pierde espacio a razon de 100mb por hora
<mimecar> Gibarian: que versión de xubuntu?
<chompiras> intente montarlo pero no pude, ¿ como lo hago ?
<Gibarian> luego, si reinicias, se suman 700 mb
<Gibarian> 10.04, tambien
<Tarrasquero> chompiras: umount /dev/sda1
<mimecar> Gibarian: tienes partición de swap?
<Gibarian> si, creo
<Tarrasquero> eso para desmontarlo
<Gibarian> he forzado el fsck
<mimecar> compruebalo
<Gibarian> para revisar si es un error de disco
<Gibarian> hace la revision, no encuentra nada
<Gibarian> y el problema vuelve
<jose> mimecar, quiero intalar kazam pero me salta un error al recargar el synaptic que dise  Imposible obtener http://ppa.launchpad.net/and471/kazam-daily-stable/ubuntu/dists/hardy/heron/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found  Algunos archivos de índice no se han podido descargar, se han ignorado, o se ha utilizado unos antiguos en su lugar.
<mimecar> jose ¿estas usando hardy?
<chompiras> al tratar de montarlo me dice que no se encuentra /dev/sda1 en /etc/fstab o /etc/mtab
<mimecar> Gibarian: puede ser el caché
<mimecar> chompiras: reinicia el PC , después abre una consola y seguimos
<dabor> jose, ese servidor está caido utiliza otro correspondiente a tu distro
<jose> mimecar, uso ubuntu 8.04
<mimecar> en mes y medio dejarás de tener actualizaciones
<chompiras> mimecar,  si reinicio abre bysubox y queda en initramfs, igual ?
<Gibarian> eso pense
<mimecar> chompiras: reinicia con el live cd
<Gibarian> lo que no entiendo es que genera esas variaciones tan significativas de cache
<chompiras> ahora la notebook esta desde un livecd y desde ahí accedo a la consola
<mimecar> chompiras: al reiniciar la partición no estará montada
<mimecar> algo tienes que la mantiene montada
<chompiras> ahh  bien, inicio el livecd igual ?
<mimecar> si
<chanfle> quien ya instalo el 11.04
<mimecar> chanfle: solo los suicidas
<dabor> muchos
<mimecar> chanfle: ahora solo tienes la versión en desarrollo
<chanfle> mimecar, si si yo se me espero hasta la version final
<dabor> chanfle, se puede probar en particion aparte o en una maquina virtual
<jose> dabor, y donde lo encuentro tu sabes?
<chompiras> mimecar,  listo
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> sudo fsck.ext4 /dev/sda1
<franklin> mimecar, buenas, ya pude configurar el sendmail
<franklin> como hago para configurar balsa con sendmail
<mimecar> ok
<franklin> para poder enviar correos
<mimecar> tu servidor correrá en localhost:25
<franklin> exacto
<jose> amigos me pueden ayudar no puedo instalar kazam
<franklin> ahora como hago para configurar el balsa para que funcione mimecar
<DavidReza> jose, kazam fue creado el año pasado, tu estás usando una versión de Ubuntu del 2008
<DavidReza> no creo que puedas instalar Kazam
<jose> mmmmmmmmm
<mimecar> tu servidor de correo está ahora en localhost
<chompiras> mimecar, lo mismo que salio antes
<franklin> ok listo
<mimecar> ponlo en pastebin
<franklin> ya es soloconfigurar ese smtp en balza y listo verdad?
<DavidReza> chompiras,  intenta con "nano /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<chompiras> no tiene nada el archivo.
<DavidReza> si, ya me di cuenta =/
<DavidReza> chompiras,  sí te aparece grub?
<franklin> mimecar, si lo pude enviar, pero llega como spam, no hay una forma de evitar que llegue como spam??
<chompiras> DavidReza,  aparece para crear un archivo nuevo y las opciones para editar salir etc
<DavidReza> si sí, cierra eso
<DavidReza> Ctrl+X
<DavidReza> pero quiero saber si al iniciar tu notebook, puedes visualizar GRUB
<DavidReza> sólo tenías instalado Ubuntu?
<chompiras>  no solo incia ubuntu
<chompiras> esta solo ese sistema
<DavidReza> pues intenta reiniciar y cuando estes viendo la BIOS
<DavidReza> presiona Shift
<DavidReza> varias veces
<chompiras> que debo lograr ?
<DavidReza> que aparezca el GRUB
<chompiras> y ahí que hag o ?
<DavidReza> ya has intentado entrar en modo seguro?
<DavidReza> o con otro kernel?
<chompiras> me harte de hacerlo pero inicia busybox y queda en initramfs
<DavidReza> tmbn en modo seguro?
<chompiras> como inicio en modo seguro ?
<DavidReza> desde GRUB...
<DavidReza> bueno, es modo de recuperación
<chompiras> no pude entrar al grub presionando shift
<chompiras> inicia busybox ..
<DavidReza> lo presionaste varias veces?
<DavidReza> o intenta dejándolo presionado
<chompiras> banda de veces y varias veces
<chompiras> era presionado.
<chompiras> ahora entre a modo recuperación
<chompiras> si levanta copio todo y formateo.
<DavidReza> esque si lo dejas presionado, va a mostrarte GRUB pero a la siguiente vez que reinices, si le presionas seguidamente, te lo muestra en esa ocasión-.. creo
<DavidReza> a mi a veces me funciona de una forma y a veces de otra
<DavidReza> no tenías más Kernels?
<tkw-one> mimecar: hola friend... una duda de novato... como creo una firma para un archivo y cuando y como la uso?
<mimecar> instala gpg y create una firma digital
<chompiras> si ahí probe con los dos siguientes y seguía el error el tercero entro y encontró  un error lo esta analizando kubuntu.. .a esperar
<tkw-one> mimecar: pero digame... de que datos consta una firma digital?
<tkw-one> ademas el gpg ya esta instalado
<mimecar> normalmente nombre, correo electrónico y caducidad
<DavidReza> mimecar,  ese GPG es como PGP?
<chompiras> Gracias DavidReza, mimecar  por la ayuda solucione el problema y no hice format!!
<mimecar> es la versión libre
<DavidReza> chompiras,  solucionado? Osea, si intentas entrar con tu otro kernel, (que creo que eso se hará la próxima vez) ya no te dará el error?
<DavidReza> de todas formas si ya entraste, te recomiendo hacer un apt.get update y apt-get upgrade
<DavidReza> mimecar,  ok
<tkw-one> mimecar: existe una gui para gpg ?
<mimecar> kgpg
<chompiras> si si soluciono el problema y ahora inicia el último kernel sin problemas.
<chompiras> gracias compinches hasta el próximo problema.
<jose> hola amigos por casulidad conosen un grabador de escritorio que no sea xvidcap y recrdmydesktop para la vrcion 8.04
<mimecar> jose deberías pensar en actualiza tu ubuntu
<jose> si me descargue la vercion 10.04
<jose> pero meda miedo perder los datos
<jose> por eso no actualizo
<mimecar> haz un backup de tus datos en un disco externo
<dabor> jose, siempre hayq ue tener backup, tengas el SO que tengas
<mimecar> un pico de tensión que dañe el disco duro y pierdes todo
<DavidReza> se enojó
<DavidReza> haha
<jorge4> de nada jose..jaja
<Osmodivs> Hola. E intentado con Arista y Ogg covertor, pero no puedo convertir mis  archivos OGG a WMV, que programa me recomiendan?
<DavidReza> ffmpeg
<mauricio> linux multimedia converter
<DavidReza> ah perdón, ffmpeg no sé si sirva para wmv
<mauricio> http://www.miksoft.net/mobileMediaConverter.htm
<mauricio> Osmodivs: http://www.miksoft.net/mobileMediaConverter.htm
<Osmodivs> mauricio; Solo tienen la version de 32 bits
<mauricio> http://www.taringa.net/comunidades/ubuntuparataringeros/858134/%5BConsulta%5D-Mobile-Media-Converter-en-64-bits.html
<mauricio> Osmodivs: http://www.taringa.net/comunidades/ubuntuparataringeros/858134/%5BConsulta%5D-Mobile-Media-Converter-en-64-bits.html
<mauricio> jajaj
<mauricio> se me olvida poner el nombre
<mauricio> xD
<DavidReza> oigan, hay un paquete, algo de -utils- donde ya viene el compilador gcc, cierto?
<DavidReza> o g++
<mauricio> DavidReza: es por el driver de nvidia
<mauricio> ?
<DavidReza> mauricio,  ¿?
<mauricio> que para nvidia pedia ese compilador
<DavidReza> pues para muchos paquetes
<mauricio> gcc-4.5-plugin-dev
<DavidReza> en kubuntu, qué es lo más parecido a Synaptic?
<mauricio> DavidReza: muon
<mauricio> DavidReza: sudo apt-get install muon
<DavidReza> gracias
<rommel_> Hola a todos
<mauricio>  denada ;)
<mauricio> hola
<rommel_> alguien me podria decir como entrar a un pc desd una noteboot para recuperar informacion
<rommel_> la net con linux y la pc con windows
<mauricio> rommel_ y si entras con un live cd?
<mauricio> en el pc
<mimecar> rommel_: si windows no arranca solo puedes usar un live cd
<rommel_> a deveras
<rommel_> y como puedo hacer para despues particionar la maquina y ponerle linux y windows
<mimecar> usa el live cd
<rommel_> hola mimecar
<rommel_> ch sabes ayer estube con arp y me subo ayudando
<rommel_> pude resolver lo de you tube solo por un tema y despues se volvio a arruinar
<dabor> rommel_, las cosas si andan no se rompen solas
<rommel_> dabor tenes rason
<rommel_> ch sabrias ayudarme con esto
<rommel_> no puedo ver you tube en mi notebook
<rommel_> no pude instalar el ultimo plugin
<rommel_> falla
<rommel_> no se si es por la targera grafica q le falte algun controlador q por sierto no me deja actibarlo cuando quiero hacerlo se me cuelga la maquina
<mimecar> cuenta el pequeño detalle que tu ordenador tiene dos tarjetas gráficas ati HD
<rommel_> jajajaja
<rommel_> a si
<rommel_> pero hantes de  mandarme la macana de bajar compiz handaban de lo mas bien
<mimecar> no se que bajastes, pero compiz está instalado de serie en ubuntu 10.04
<dabor> deja vu
<rommel_> despues me di cuenta q mi targeta no soportaba efectos 3 d lo desistale y despues de eso perdi de poder elegir las opciones desd la solapa de apariencia donde estan los efectos visuales
<dannyLopez68> como hago las copias de seguridad?
<rommel_> dveras te cuento q cuando lo busq en sinagti no estaba
<rommel_> ni el centro de sot de ubuntu
<mimecar> dannyLopez68: puedes usar grsync o copiar los archivos a mano
<dannyLopez68> el problema es que no se que archivos copiar
<mimecar> rommel_: con tantos cambios en tu ordenador no se el estado que tiene
<mimecar> dannyLopez68: todo lo que tengas en tu home
<mimecar> o tus datos importantes
<rommel_> y no se si fue conisidencia o no lo q paso con you tube
<dannyLopez68> todo lo de home?
<mimecar> dannyLopez68: si
<dannyLopez68> instale un splash en el kde ese tambien esta en home?
<rommel_> primero quiero resolver lo de you tube
<mimecar> dannyLopez68: depende como lo instalaras
<rommel_> porfavor quien me podria ayudar me sale q el plugin instalado a fallado
<dannyLopez68> en el cambio de los plasmoides dice obtener mas online y asi lo instale
<mimecar> dannyLopez68: seguramente estará en tu home
<dannyLopez68> ok
<dannyLopez68> gracias
<dannyLopez68> copio home donde este seguro y ya
<dannyLopez68> ¬¬_S solo por si acaso
<mimecar> copiala en otro disco duro
<dannyLopez68> ok
<dannyLopez68> sudo cp /home /media/disco ?
<mimecar> eso es un poco bestia
<dannyLopez68> jaja es que soy muy bestia
<Tarrasquero> dannyLopez68: ?
<dannyLopez68> señor?
<Tarrasquero> solo pregunto que pretendes
<dannyLopez68> hacer una copia de lo que tengo instalado es que quiero reinstalar
<dannyLopez68> y empezar a utilizar awesome e ir aprendiendo
<Tarrasquero> pues usa cp -aub /home/usuario /dev/sdxx
<mimecar> Tarrasquero: si no monta el disco de destino poco podrá hacer
<dannyLopez68> ya esta montado
<Tarrasquero> :) estoy dandolo por hecho
<dannyLopez68> esta montado desde el fstab
<Tarrasquero> ves ?ç
<mimecar> si lo consigues copiar en un dispositivo premio
<Tarrasquero> dannyLopez68: pera
<dannyLopez68> mimecar: por que no puedo hacerlo así como te digo cp /home /media/disco
<dannyLopez68> ok
<Tarrasquero> los archivos ocultos...
<mimecar> porque el comando no te funcionará
<Tarrasquero> que es mayormente de lo que se trata...
<Tarrasquero> ese comando no sirve
<dannyLopez68> entonces como lo hago?
<dannyLopez68> repito <dannyLopez68> jaja es que soy muy bestia
<DavidReza> qué es awesome?
<mimecar> la solución sencilla de copiarlo con el navegador de archivos la has usado?
<dannyLopez68> DavidReza: un gestor de ventanas
<dannyLopez68> con cliack?
<dannyLopez68> click*
<DavidReza> ok
<dannyLopez68> lo cipio como gksu o normal?
<dannyLopez68> copio*
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> normal
<dannyLopez68> mimecar:  repito <dannyLopez68> jaja es que soy muy bestia
<dannyLopez68> xD
<aguitel> alguien tiene una notebook aspireone d260 ?
<dannyLopez68> "no se pudo leer /home/.directory"
<mimecar> entra en la carpeta de tu usuario...
<DavidReza> mimecar,  que tiene de malo el comando que decia dannyLopez68 para copiar su carpeta.. aparte de la opción -r ?
<mimecar> que no copia los archivos ocultos
<Tarrasquero> que no coje los .archivos
<mimecar> y que usa sudo cuando no hace falta
<Tarrasquero> los deja en la carpeta de origen
<mimecar> si usara grsync como le he dicho antes ya habría acabado
<mimecar> pero sobre gustos..
<DavidReza> yo probé y sí me copió tanto carpetas ocultas como archivos ocultos
<DavidReza> obvio sin sudo
<Tarrasquero> como dices?
<DavidReza> bueno cp -r /dir1 dir2
<Tarrasquero> imposible
<DavidReza> cree archivos y carpetas ocultas en mi carpeta de videos
<DavidReza> y luego copié todo a otra carpeta de esa forma
<mimecar> cp no me parece que copie los archivos ocultos por defecto
<Tarrasquero> DavidReza: esos archivos son tuyos
<Tarrasquero> aunque sean ocultos
<DavidReza> y no todo lo de /home/usuario es mio?
<Tarrasquero> no
<Tarrasquero> .bashrc no es tuyo
<Tarrasquero> y así seguimos
<rommel_> ALGUIEN SABRIA COMO RESOLVER EL TEMA DE LOS PLUGIN PARA PODER VER YOU TUBE PORFAVOR
<DavidReza> y si hago uso de sudo?
<rommel_> perdon por las mayusculas
<rommel_> fue un descuido
<Tarrasquero> DavidReza: no lo usé as
<Tarrasquero> DavidReza: no lo usé así
<dannyLopez68> mimecar: pero me das una opción que no he utilizado en mi vida jeje
<dannyLopez68> como lo hago ocn rsing?
<dannyLopez68> grsync* *¬*
<omikron4> rommel_: aun estas asi? si al instalar flash no te funciona tal vez deberias plantearte una nueva instalacion
<mimecar> selecciona las carpetas y pulsa el botón de copiar
<rommel_> si eso es lo q me parese q deba hacer
<DavidReza> Ctrl+H, Ctrl+A, Ctrl+C
<rommel_> pero como ayer lo pude solucionar solo me andubo un tema y de ahi volvio a quedar ygual
<mimecar> que hicistes para que dejara de funcionar?
<omikron4> es que los videos de youtube son flash.. si no te funciona algo pasa con la instalacion
<rommel_> solo que no estoi muy capaz del todo para hacer una nueba instalacion
<rommel_> en el paso 4 de 7 de aubuntu 10.04 no logro hacerla raiz pues mi h.d esta particionado en tres
<rommel_> ba n 4 con el suat
<mimecar> rommel_: si instalas perderas el sistema que tienes piesto ahora
<mimecar> puesto
<mimecar> y da igual que tengas tres particiones
<omikron4> bueno...pues elige las particiones manualmente y donde tienes la de ahora pones la nueva instalcion
<rommel_> lo que quiero  es reistalar en la misma particion q esta ubuntu
<mimecar> rommel_: no reinstalas, formateas y haces una instalación nueva
<rommel_> eso trato de hacer pero me sale q no e elegido la raiz
<rommel_> o q no la e echo
<rommel_> y donde seleciono eso por q no da esa opcion de formatear la particion esa
<rommel_> o no me di cuenta
<mimecar> solo hay un paso de la instalación donde defines las particiones
<mimecar> revisa las instrucciones
<rommel_> si en el 4to paso
<rommel_> si lo lei pero no logro hacerlo
<rommel_> bueno
<rommel_> no hay drama
<rommel_> seguire esperando
<rommel_> aber q sucede  leere mas
<rommel_> al respecto
<dannyLopez68> "no se pudo leer /home/danny/.elinks/socket0"
<mimecar> si usas grsync no te puede salir ese error
 * dannyLopez68 hizo cliack derecho copiar y luego pegar
<mimecar> ahí tienes un ejemplo de archivo que no es tuyo
<Estrellita> hola
<dannyLopez68> mimecar: ya instale el grsync
<dannyLopez68> ahora
<NinoScript> hola! alguien sabe como hacer que cuando aprete mi tecla control, funcione como Super?
<fosco_> NinoScript, sistema - preferencias - teclado
<NinoScript> fosco_, no he visto una opción como esa ahí
<NinoScript> me podrías decir cual es?
<fosco_> tu dale
<fosco_> ahora distribuciones - opciones
<NinoScript> se llegar a ahí, pero la opción más cercana, hace lo contrario de lo que quiero
<NinoScript> hace que cuando aprete la tecla "win" funcione como control
<NinoScript> lo que yo quiero es que cuando aprete la tecla "control" funcione como super
<NinoScript> o al menos, no he visto una opción que haga eso
<fosco_> hay muchas opciones, haz pruebas
<NinoScript> osea, básicamente… no sabes
<NinoScript> jajaja
<NinoScript> gracias igual por el intento :)
<fosco_> como veas
 * dannyLopez68 AFK
 * dannyLopez68 AFK
 * mauricio KFC
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<Estrellita> hola holas
<chachon> hola
<Estrellita> =)
<chachon> como subo un plgin de qtorrent?
<Estrellita> que plugin
<chachon> es de un uscador
<chachon> http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/qbittorrent/index.php?title=List_of_unofficial_search_engine_plugins
<chachon> un amigo lo creo
<chachon> qtorrent tiene erc?
<chachon> *irc
<chachon> habrá que registrarse?
<Estrellita> mmm
<Estrellita> estoy en el foro de soporte de qtorrent
<Estrellita> y no veo nada sobre plugin
<chachon> no viste el link que te pasé?
<chachon> simplemente es para que lo tenga guardado
<chachon> por que ediutar si lo veo
<mauricio> que programa de edicion de video corre bien en wine?? gratuito obviamente
<Estrellita> chachon, http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/qbittorrent/index.php?title=QBittorrent_2_English_documentation#Search_engine_plugins_management
<Estrellita> edicion de video
<xangua> !appdb | mauricio
<kubot> mauricio: Wine Application DataBase es una base de datos sobre programas de Windows que corren y son soportados por !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org (Inglés)
<Estrellita> de windows para correrlo en wine?
<mauricio> si
<chachon> Estrellita: gfracias
<Estrellita> mauricio, http://unmundolibre.net/2009/02/08/10-editores-de-video-para-ubuntu-linux/
<mauricio> es que openshot es buenisimo pero muuuuuuy inestable
<mauricio> gracias
<Estrellita> =)
<Estrellita> creo que es mejor usar un programa propio del sistema operativo
<mauricio> si, pero aun no son muy avanzados
<mauricio> o faciles
<mauricio> openshot es facil
<mauricio> pero inestableeee
<Estrellita> mmm quizás con la practica
<mauricio> todo se hace facil con la practica
<Estrellita> yo solia usar freeBSD pero ahora uso ubuntu y ya aaprendi a usarlo =)
<mauricio> freeBSB a ubuntu, es como de arch a winbugs XD
<Estrellita> vale ubuntu es mas bonito
<Crashbit> mauricio: esto parece un psicotécnico :-)
<Estrellita> windows no lo he probado no tengo dinero jejeje
<mauricio> jejejeje
<mauricio> Estrellita y no lo has conseguido de "otra forma" guiño guiño
<mauricio> xD
<Estrellita> otra forma?
<Estrellita> pirata?
<mauricio> shhhhht
<mauricio> te pueden oir
<mauricio> jeje
<Estrellita> la verdad no tiene sentido si existe sistemas operativos gratuitos para que usar uno ilegal =(
<rommel_> hola a todos
<mauricio> Estrellita: si lo necesitas para la U puede que tengas que conseguirlo ilegalmente o usar wine
<rommel_> uana consulta mas aya de poder entrar con un live cd a una pc con xp
<rommel_> como puedo entrar a la pc ya q de la nada no carga xp
<mauricio> rommel_ si?
<rommel_> ni en modo a prueba de falla
<Estrellita> en la universidad usan un sistema basado en linux llamado gentoo
<Estrellita> es muy parecido a ubuntu
<mauricio> Estrellita: son muy distintos
<rommel_> es posible recuperar el sistema
<rommel_> desd el setac
<mauricio> Estrellita: puede que por gnome se parescan
<Estrellita> no soy experta pero para el usuario final me aprecen casi iguales
<mauricio> rommel_ /joinn ##windows
<mauricio> rommel_ /join ##windows
<rommel_> jajajajaja
<Estrellita> siempre veo mucho odio de la comunidad a sistemas mac y windows
<rommel_> ok gracias ygual es q es la pc de  mi hermano y la estoi convenciendo para q se mute a linux
<mauricio> ok
<Estrellita> no es bueno para el mercado que existan mas sistemas en donde escoger
<Estrellita> yo creo que si
<mauricio> yo odio windows pq me hizo perder mucha info
<rommel_> ok estamos en contacto saludos
<mauricio> pero mac me gusta, pero es caro, en todo caso me gusta mas linux
<mauricio> bye rommel_
<Estrellita> quizás la culpa no la tiene el sistema si no el usuario =)
<Crashbit> mac es unix y como tal es muy robusto!
<Estrellita> yo he utilizado windows en ciber cafe y no lo veo deficiente
<Estrellita> solo que no se como funciona la consola de windows
<mauricio> yo odio windows por su seguridad, por que obligan a usarlo y muchos programas no estan para linux por culpa de win
<Gargadon> yo tengo una particion con Windows 7 Original y no me parece malo, aunque podria ser mejorable
<xangua> !ot!ot
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'ot!ot'.
<Gargadon> y por cierto
<Gargadon> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<Montaraz> hola
<mauricio> sip, perdon
<Montaraz> alguien me puede ayudar a la hora de comprimir varias imagenes jpg a la vez
<Estrellita> vale disculpen por no segir las reglas =(
<fosco_> Montaraz, que quieres hacer exactamente?
<Montaraz> tengo ubuntu 10.04
<Estrellita> comprimir en que sentido
<Estrellita> optimizar?
<Montaraz> en una carpeta tengo como 15 imagenes descargadas de la tarjeta de memoria de la camara
<Montaraz> y pesan sobre 3 mb 2,8 mb cada una
<Montaraz> y queria bajarlas de calidad y pedo todas a la vez
<Montaraz> no una por una
<fosco_> tienes varias maneras, puedes usar el comando convert
<fosco_> o puedes usar el programa gthumb
<Montaraz> comando convert
<Montaraz> ???
<Estrellita> mejor usar el Trimage
<mauricio> Montaraz: http://tuxinga.wordpress.com/2007/11/01/rotar-y-redimensionar-imagenes-desde-nautilus/
<Estrellita> sudo apt-get install trimage
<Montaraz> si el nautilus me lo he descargado pero no hay tu tia
<Montaraz> no funciona
<Estrellita> Montaraz, agrega este repositorio ppa:kilian/trimage
<Estrellita> sabes como hacerlo?
<Montaraz> umm va a ser que no
<Montaraz> espera
<Estrellita> coloca $sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kilian/trimage
<Estrellita> la contraseña de rrot
<Estrellita> *root
<Montaraz> ok un segundo
<Montaraz> que vas mu rapidito
<Montaraz> jejej
<Estrellita> jejeje
<Montaraz> un momento
<Montaraz> :-)
<Estrellita> solo copy/paste para que sea mas rapido
<Montaraz> ok gracias
<Estrellita> actualiza antes de instalar
<Estrellita> sudo apt-get update
<Estrellita> luego si sudo apt-get install trimage
<Montaraz> esta actualizando
<Montaraz> otra pregunta estrellita aprovechando
<Estrellita> dime
<carnau> Montaraz, son jpg?
<Montaraz> porque ctrl+c como en windows no funciona en ubuntu y sin embargo ctrl+v (pegar) si funciona
<Montaraz> bueno al menos ami
<Estrellita> a mi me funciona
<Montaraz> el ctrl+c = copiar??
<fosco_> si
<Estrellita> quizas estas copiando de la consola
<carnau> yo tengo un script en bash que baja la calidad de los jpg, si quereis os lo paso
<Estrellita> debes hacerlo control + shift + c
<Montaraz> estrellita me pone esto ahora:
<Montaraz> Usuario:~$  sudo apt-get install trimage
<Montaraz> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<Montaraz> Creando árbol de dependencias
<Montaraz> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<Montaraz> trimage ya está en su versión más reciente.
<Montaraz> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 50 no actualizados.
<carnau> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Estrellita> buscalo en aplicaciones / graficos
<rommel_> hola a todos
<rommel_> nuebamente
<carnau> si haces flood en el canal, no podrás escribir en 1 minuto
<rommel_> me podria ayudar alguien
<rommel_> q instalar ubuntu 10.0 y particionarla y poder instalr xp en la otra mitad del disco
<rommel_> 10.10 de ubuntu ayer lo baje de la pagina oficial
<Estrellita> no entendi la pregunta
<Estrellita> instalaste ubuntu 10.10
<Estrellita> deseas hacer otra particion
<rommel_> quiero ponerle a una pc ubuntu 10.10 y xp en la otra mitad
<omikron4> primero instla windos de mocosof y despues ubuntu, de lo contrario estaras obligado a recuperar el grub ya que window lo sobreescribe haciendo pensar al sistema que esta window solo
<Estrellita> e instalar que programa?
<Montaraz> gracias estrellita ya que probado pero la compresión que me hace es de risa
<Estrellita> baja 40% mas o menos =)
<omikron4> rommel_: mi comentario anterior es para ti
<Montaraz> solo un 2% 0 3% en otras se puede variar ese porcentaje?
<Estrellita> ahhhhh
<Estrellita> quieres instalar windows
<Estrellita> pero yo nunca he usado windows no se como funciona
<rommel_> no quiero ok
<rommel_> omikrom4
<rommel_> decis q primero instale xp
<rommel_> y ahy aga la particion
<rommel_> y despues instale ubuntu
<omikron4> mira hazme caso, rommel_ primero entra con el live d ubuntu y decide en la particion primera cuanto vas a dejar para windows. lo puedes dejar en fat32 o ntfs lo que quieras.. despues una vezz hecho esto instala windows en esa particion ..
<Estrellita> yo escuche que ubuntu tiene la capacidad de instalarse dentro de los directorios de programas de windows
<omikron4> que desde el live dejaste para window
<rommel_> como pense
<omikron4> una vez instlado el xp. o sea pasado mañana, que va mu lento, ya puedes instalar ubuntu en el resto
<rommel_> q desd windows tenia q hacer la particion
<rommel_> como hago me pode decir
<omikron4> windows no entiende de particiones
<Estrellita> pero estoy viendo en la wiki de ubuntu que no requiere particion
<fosco_> Estrellita, cierto, aunque no es una opcion muy recomendable
<Montaraz> perdona de nuevo estrellita
<Estrellita> se puede instalar dentro de la particion de windows
<omikron4> solo reconoce fat y ntfs
<Montaraz> old size= 2mb
<Estrellita> ok no es recomendable
<Montaraz> new size=2 mb
<Montaraz> compresed 0%
<Estrellita> wow
<rommel_> aber
<omikron4> Estrellita: eso es si quires instalarlo desde win2
<rommel_> desime
<Estrellita> me funciono a mi
<rommel_> estoi ahora con elllive cd
<rommel_> q hago
<m4v> no se si no es recomendable, no es la opción normal, y como casi nadie usa Wubi, no hay mucha experiencia.
<dabor> Estrellita, se puede, desde hace tiempo existen distros que se ejecutan dentro de windows (winlinux)
<omikron4> vale... rommel_ahora abre el gparted
<dabor> Estrellita, no es la mejor opcion
<omikron4> sistema administracion gparted
<rommel_> esta donde?
<rommel_> ok
<Estrellita> algun dia aprendere de windows solo puedo usarlos en los ciber cafe pero estan limitados
<dabor> rommel_, busca un poco en el menu
<varikth> hola buenas
<varikth> ten go una duda
<omikron4> rommel_: si no esta vacio o no tienes nada importante en el disco elimina todas las particiones
<rommel_> ya estoi e gparted
<rommel_> ahora?
<carnau> !pregunta
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<rommel_> si quiero eliminar todo
<rommel_> y hacer dos particiones una para linex y otra para windows
<Estrellita> pero instala primero windows
<omikron4> pues rommel_ ponte encima de cada una y pulsa bton drecho eliminar
<Estrellita> luego ubuntu
<rommel_> como lo hago ya q desde windows no arranca la maquna
<Estrellita> porque ubuntu te configura un grub
<Estrellita> dual boot
<omikron4> ponte sobre cada una de ellas
<rommel_> esta pc no tiene ninguna particion
<omikron4> pulsa el boton derecho del raton y elige eliminar
<dabor> rommel_, no necesitas windows para hacer eso
<omikron4> bien. rommel_ vamos a crear la primera
<rommel_> tiene una sola sda 1 en ntfs
<rommel_> dale
<omikron4> rommel_: eliminala
<rommel_> no me deja
<omikron4> porque estaras en ella
<varikth> osea en realidad es un error cuando instalo un programa o alguna aplicacion me sale falló la operacion con el paquete cuando me voy al detalle del problema me sale que tengo error con el firmware b43, como soluciono???????
<omikron4> o la tendras montada
<omikron4> dale a desmontar
<rommel_> como hago para eliminar
<omikron4> o unmount
<rommel_> ok
<rommel_> ya le di a desmontar
<omikron4> ahora eliminala
<rommel_> esta buscando dev7sda particiones
<varikth> alo??
<Estrellita> varikth,
<Estrellita> dinos que sucede?
<varikth>  cuando instalo un programa o alguna aplicacion me sale falló la operacion con el paquete cuando me voy al detalle del problema me sale que tengo error con el firmware b43, como soluciono???????
<rommel_> como lo elimino ahora
<omikron4> rommel_:  boton derecho eliminar
<varikth> e encontraron errores al procesar:
<varikth>  firmware-b43-installer
<varikth> Configurando firmware-b43-installer (4.150.10.5-4) ...
<varikth> Not supported low-power chip with PCI id 14e4:4315!
<varikth> Aborting.
<rommel_> ok  ya la elimine
<rommel_> ahora
<dabor> varikth, ese paquete no parece ser para tu placa de red
<omikron4> ahora para asegurar dale al icono  de arriba de aplicar
<rommel_> ya esta
<omikron4> al verde
<dabor> varikth, cual es el modelo de tu wifi?
<omikron4> bien,, ahora crearemos una particion
<Estrellita> varikth, cro que es un bug en 10.10
<Estrellita> usas ubuntu 10.10
<omikron4> pulsa encima y elige nueva
<Estrellita> es para controladores privativos
<rommel_> donde encima
<rommel_> ya
<rommel_> ahora
<omikron4> encima del mapa de partciones
<varikth> la cosa es que solo me hace el error porque todo lo que instalo lo puedo ocupar sin ningun problema
<omikron4> ahora decide cuantos gigas son para windows
<Estrellita> varikth,  sudo apt-get remove --purge firmware-b43-installer
<rommel_> estoi donde me dise crear una particion nueba
<rommel_> ok
<omikron4> y le das a en el sistema de archivos elieges fat o ntfs
<omikron4> cualqueiera de las dos te sirve
<Estrellita> debería ser la solución
<rommel_> para q se pueda ver dede linu?
<rommel_> x
<omikron4> y le pones la cantidad de gb y veras lo que te va quedando libre
<omikron4> tu elige cuantos gigas vas a dejar tanto para windows como para ubuntu... lo que nodejas para windows luego lo utilizara ubuntu tanto para swap como para ext4
<Estrellita> swap no mas de 512mb
<varikth> ya lo hice estrellita probare altiro
<Estrellita> varikth, soluciono tu error?
<Estrellita> os[Linux 2.6.35-27-generic-pae i686] distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10] cpu[2 x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5600+ (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.90GHz] mem[Physical: 7.9GB, 90.7% free] disk[Total: 345.7GB, 10.6% free] video[ATI Technologies Inc RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670]] sound[CMI8738-MC8 - C-Media CMI87681: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI]
<varikth> estoy probando
<Estrellita> uso 512mb de swap
<omikron4> rommel_:  ZZzZZzzZzzZz
<rommel_> en q extencion?
<omikron4> fat o ntfs
<rommel_> mikron4
<rommel_> es lo mismo?
<Estrellita> noo
<omikron4> el que quieras te sirve son los que reconoce mocosoft
<rommel_> cual es mejor
<rommel_> ok
<Estrellita> el ams nuevo
<omikron4> el que quieras. luego windows te lo hara ntfs
<rommel_> listo ahora
<omikron4> ahoa dime rommel_cuantos gigas has dejado para win y cuantos para ubuntu
<rommel_> para wimd.97.78gb
<rommel_> y libre 200.31 gb
<omikron4> ok rommel_
<varikth> Estrellita muchas gracias te pasaste!! a que se deve ese probelma es problema del ubuntu o gestione algo mal?
<rommel_> ahora como sigo para instalar windos
<Estrellita> es un bug
<Estrellita> ubuntu no depura los controladores privativos
<Estrellita> eso creo =)
<omikron4> ahora lo que tendrias que hacer es salir e instalar windows y despues una vez instalado el xp instalas ubbuntu y le indicas a la hora de las particiones... instalar junto a los otros sistemas operativos
<varikth> tete pasaste un gustao mucha sgracias
<Estrellita> bien
<rommel_> ok bas a estar?
<rommel_> omikron4
<omikron4> pero dale a aplicar ahora
<rommel_> vuelvo en un toq
<rommel_> ya le di
<omikron4> rommel_:
<rommel_> vas a estar
<omikron4> no vuelves en un toque...
<omikron4> espera
<dabor> ja
<rommel_> jajajaja
<omikron4> si quieres ya que estas
<rommel_> tenes rason
<omikron4> instalar ubuntu primero lo que tienes que hacer es descargarte una aplicacion que he hecho yo para recuperar el grub
<omikron4> pero no debes instalar ubuntu en sda1
<omikron4> debes instalarlo en el siguiente
<omikron4> aunque creo que sera la opcion por defecto que te dara ubuntu
<omikron4> da igual rommel_ reinicia e instala el xp.. mañana hablamos del resto
<omikron4> porque windows si algo tiene es que la tortuga con reuma le gana en rapidez
<rommel_> ok
<rommel_> ya te bas entonces
<omikron4> es que yo no se donde estas tu pero aki son las 00:21
<Estrellita> =)
<omikron4> aun no me voy pero cuando acabes habra amanecido aki
<rommel_> jajajaja
<omikron4> sobre todo si te pones a buscar drivers
<rommel_> no instalo xp
<rommel_> y sigo con ubuntu
<rommel_> despues le instalare los drivers
<omikron4> es curioso que tuve que utilizar ubuntu para descargarme el driver de la intel pro/wireless 2200 para usarlo en el windows 7
<rommel_> jajajaja
<omikron4> que moderno es el 7 me rio de janeiro yo
<omikron4> menos mal que ya me lo cargue y sin anestesia
<Estrellita> porque en todos los irc se burla de windows =(
<Estrellita> si vale 400 euros no debe ser tan malo
<omikron4> no se burlan de windos, exponen una realidad.. pagas 200 euros y como no piratees no tiens nada
<omikron4> ni siquiera te reconoce los drivers
<m4v> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<omikron4> y eso que ocupa.. 16 gB una vez instalado... la verdad no se en que
<varikth> yo por algo me cambie XD no es q sea malo pero ya te vas dando cuenta q (porlomenospara mi) ya no es d emi agrado
<omikron4> ok m4v es por el tema de la excitacion.. ya se acabo.. seguimos con el soporte :)
<m4v> no es para que se callen, sigan en -es-ot
<m4v> así hay menos ruido aquí
<Guest6262> hola a todos!
<Guest6262> alguien que me ayude, no puedo cambiar el tamano de la particion de ubuntu
<Tarrasquero> Guest6262: esa particion está en uso?
#ubuntu-es 2012-03-05
<bbr> me da i686 ????
<Deckon> pues entonces tu proce es de 32
<hashashin> bbr, pega en pastebin la salida de esto: grep flags /proc/cpuinfo
<factor_> hola a todos
<factor_> como estan??
<factor_> alguien me puede ayudar por favor soy nuevo con ubuntu
<atotclic> di factor_
<atotclic> cual es tu problema
<factor_> mira es que quiero poner el sonido que suene en 4 canales y no he podido
<factor_> ya prove con la consola y el configurador de sonido
<factor_> te doy los datos de mi tarjeta
<Deckon> factor_, abre una terminal y pon alsamixer
<factor_> es intel dg 31pr
<factor_> ahora
<factor_> listo
<Deckon> bien, ahi preciona F6
<Deckon>  luego selecciona  tu tarjeta de audio
<Deckon> y configura los controles
<Deckon> los configuras con las teclas de direcciones, para poner y quitar el mut lo haces con la tecla "m"
<factor_> ahora lo hago
<factor_> funciono muchisimas gracias
<Deckon> ;)
<Deckon> !next
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'next'.
<Deckon> :S
<Deckon> sigue siendo mas recomendable reinstalar que actualizar de una version a otra de ubuntu?
<GridCube> si
<Deckon> ok
<Tiffon> nas
<hashashin> nas
<erAbuelo> buenas
<bbr> hola, tengo una lista de aplicaciones que genere enun archivo, no recuerdo como la lista es esta:
<bbr> 2011-05-19_19.17.05.692354.usuario.inc
<bbr> como purfo instalar todas las aplicaciones de forma automatica, y no una a una....?
<erAbuelo> apt-get install $(cat 2011-05-19_19.17.05.692354.usuario.inc)
<erAbuelo> entre otras formas
<bbr> erAbuelo: como genere la lista, no recuerdo, hay alguan aplicacion ademas de aptoncd?
<bbr> erAbuelo:  nova...
<erAbuelo> pastea la lista en pastebin
<bbr> erAbuelo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/869821/
<erAbuelo> con ese tipo de lista, haz
<erAbuelo> sudo dpkg --set-selections < elarchivoconlalista
<bbr> erAbuelo: vale
<erAbuelo> y ahora, sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<bbr> ya...
<erAbuelo> pues listo
<bbr> senk
<erAbuelo> ta lueg ...
<bruno> hola amigos como andan?
<bruno> necesito una ayudita con mi pc
<Deckon> bruno pregunta
<hashashin> nas
<bruno__> hola gente, acabo de ponerle una placa Nvidia 6200 a mi PC y realmente no tengo experiencia con placas de video, ni siquiera en winchot, alguien me dice que tengo que hacer? si instalar drivers o algo por el estilo?
<bruno__> tengo Ubuntu 11.10 de 32 bits
<Deckon> bruno__, ve a tu asistente de deteccion de hardware, instala el que te diga "recomendado"
<bruno__> bien, muchas gracias
<Lamusj> bruno__, lo detecta el mismo sistema! es solo activar + clave de usuario y listo!
<bruno__> como lo activo?
<Deckon> seleccionas y precionas activar
<Lamusj> bruno__, en la ventana que se te abre, te dan unas opciones, seleccionas y activar, un boton en la parte de abajo
<bruno__> disculpen, pero donde lo selecciono...sinceramente no soy muy nuevo en Linux y los ultimos meses estuve trabajando mucho con win ya que soy tecnico asique estoy un poco olvidado
<bruno__> activando
<bruno__> gracias por la ayuda
<Tukeke> Deckon, o/
<bruno__> ya active los drivers de la placa nVidia pero me queda una resolucion de 800 x 600, como puedo modificarla?
<fosco_> bruno__: nvidia-settings
<Lamusj> bruno__, primero reinicia
<bruno__> si ya reinicie, se puede poner en español nvidia-settings?
<bruno__> listo ya cambie la resoluciion
<KISKEH4CK> /server irc.geekshed.ne
<Pierrot> Hola a todos
<fosco_> buenas
<alexove> Hola
<alexove> necesito una mano con una impresora de etiquetas
<alexove> alguien me podria decir como enviarle comandos EPL2 a esta impresora?
<flixpuxs> hola buenas
<Itxshell> buenas
<VADER> hellou chanell..
<flixpuxs> quería preguntar que versión utilizar 10.10 u 11.10 para trabajo de diseño web y muchas aplicaciones de diverso tipo, gracias
<uscratch> flixpuxs: 11.10 pienso que trae nuevos releases,
<fosco_> flixpuxs, la 10.10 tiene gnome2, que permite un mejor control de ventanas
<fosco_> la 11.10 tiene versiones más actualizadas de los programas
<fosco_> tu eliges
<flixpuxs> ok
<uscratch> flixpuxs: yo creo que el camino a seguir son las aplicaciones
<flixpuxs> a la 11 le puedo poner gnome2, o no es viable?
<fosco_> no es posible
<uscratch>  fosco_ tu respuesta se obscurece con la cantidad de web posts para cambiar a gnome2
<fosco_> uscratch, habrá muchos posts pero no hay manera de pasar a gnome2 con ubuntu 11.10
<flixpuxs> y otra pregunta de las mias, gracias por vuestras respuestas, jeje , ¿ es mejor opción para un usuario que lleva ya unos años con soft libre poner la misma home si quiere tener 3 distros? hay alguna guía para esto? gracias
<uscratch> si claro solo colocar los puntos de montaje /home en la misma particion
<uscratch> hay que editar el fstab  /home/flixhome /dev/sda2 ejemplo
<uscratch> everything is possible
<Sapote> hola
<flixpuxs> muchas gracias 4all
<fosco_> de nada, suerte
<sianhulo> amigos¿alguien me podria decir donde deben de estar ubicados los binarios para que se puedan abrir desde el dash como una aplicacion instalada por un repositorio?
<fosco_> sianhulo, en general van en /usr/bin
<sianhulo> que raro, yo ubique algunos ahi pero de todas maneran no aparecen en la lista de aplicaciones
<uscratch> sianhulo: y los permisos?
<fosco_> para que aparezcan en la lista de aplicaciones deben tener un archivo especial que genera un menú
<sianhulo> pues, de ejecucion
<uscratch> sianhulo: ademas deben de estar ligados a la carpeta de aplicaciones
<sianhulo> los archivos .desktop?(¿como lo ligo a la carpeta de aplicaciones?)
<uscratch> .desktop solo es un lanzador
<fosco_> son archivos de texto
<uscratch> no es la mera aplicacion
<fosco_> puedes crearlos a mano o copiar uno de los q ya exista, renombrarlo y cambiar el nombre del programa que lanzan
<sianhulo> pero en donde se encuentran
<guampa> /usr/share/applications
<sianhulo> ok, muchas gracias, vere que puedo hacer
<celu> Hola
<celu> Tengo una duditaaaa
<celu> Quiero poner un editor de imagenes en mi foro y vi un tutorial dondepodias poner una web dentro de tu foro el cas es el que quiero poner esto http://ipiccy.com/ipiccyapp/wLoader.swf y no se si por ponerlo me pueden multar o cerrarme la web, me lee los terminos de servicio pero no los entiendo http://ipiccy.com/terms-of-service alguien me puede decir si puedo ponerla con el codigo???
<celu> Quiero poner un editor de imagenes en mi foro y vi un tutorial dondepodias poner una web dentro de tu foro el cas es el que quiero poner esto http://ipiccy.com/ipiccyapp/wLoader.swf y no se si por ponerlo me pueden multar o cerrarme la web, me lee los terminos de servicio pero no los entiendo http://ipiccy.com/terms-of-service alguien me puede decir si puedo ponerla con el codigo???
<celu> que alguien me ayudeeeeeeeeee
<guampa> celu: 1) no repitas, 2) que tiene que ver con ubuntu?
<celu> ahi
<sianhulo> me imagino que debe de haber otra ubicacion, y auqe algunas aplicaciones que si salen en el dash, no se encuentran en ese carpeta
<celu> pos que uso ubuntu
<guampa> tu pregunta no es de soporte ubuntu
<celu> si lo es
<celu> Quiero poner un editor de imagenes en mi foro y vi un tutorial dondepodias poner una web dentro de tu foro el cas es el que quiero poner esto http://ipiccy.com/ipiccyapp/wLoader.swf y no se si por ponerlo me pueden multar o cerrarme la web, me lee los terminos de servicio pero no los entiendo http://ipiccy.com/terms-of-service alguien me puede decir si puedo ponerla con el codigo???
<fosco_> celu, no es una duda de ubuntu
<celu> y si no es aki donde pregunto
<celu> ¿
<mimecar> en el canal de offtopic
<mimecar> si alguien quiere, es posible que te contesten
<mimecar> o pregunta a la gente del tutorial
<celu> anda pos pasame a ese canal
<mimecar> !ot celu
<kubot> celu: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<celu> aaaaaaaaaaaa
<celu> donde es eso
<celu> yo eske no entiendo eto
<mimecar> sigue las instrucciones del texto
<sianhulo> pues parece que necesito algo mas, /usr/share/applications no es suficiente
<jmanuel_cool> saludos a los seres humanos y no-humanos que rondan el ciberespacio
<fosco_> saludos humanoide
<jmanuel_cool> fosco_, homínido es menos insultante
<fosco_> xD
<ilpollo> holaaaaaa
<ilpollo> alguien me puede dar informacion
<ilpollo> quiero comprar una Dell Inspiron Duo Touch Tablet Y Netbook Atom Duo 2 Gb
<ilpollo> y quiero saber si alguien tiene experiencia en este equipo o sabe si funcionan las distros de ubuntu
<ilpollo> mimecar
<ilpollo> campeon de toda la cancha tenes alguna info sobre esa pc ?
<mimecar> busca en foros si funciona bien ubuntu ahí
<ilpollo> ok
<mimecar> puede funcionar como netbook y fallar como tablet
<ilpollo> si eso es lo que parece
<mimecar> comprueba el funcionamiento en foros
<ilpollo>  en eso estoy pero
<ilpollo> no hay muchas referencias
<ilpollo> si alguien tiene informacion si alguna distro de ubuntu funciona en 		
<ilpollo> Inspiron duo
<ilpollo> se agradece el aporte
<jmanuel_cool> ilpollo, ¿probaste algun disco de 64 bits?
<Mautematico> Buenas (:
<Mautematico> Hasta ahora, he usado Teamviewer un par de veces para "controlar remotamente" un PC con Windows XP, desde el mío (con Ubuntu 11.10). Pero quiero cambiar.
<Mautematico> Desgraciadamente, no tengo en este momento manera de cambiar el SO de la máquina con Windows, pero estoy seguro de que habrá alternativas en el software libre para teamviewer. ¿Conocen alguna?
<chilicuil> hola o/
<VADER> adios gente
<atotclic> upa
<atotclic> up/win 2a
<sisa_> problemas ....INITRAMFS
<sisa_> al entrar despues de instalar u10.10 reinicie y plafhhh INITRAMFS
<sisa_> por que se da esto y como solucionarlo.?
<sisa_> como evitarlo?
<cousteau> no me suena...  pero 10.10 no está un poquillo viejo ya?
<cousteau> te suena algo más del mensaje de error?
<sisa_> cousteau: bueno.. eso que el dev no ta en su sitio.... que no encuentra ubuntu-.... y se para en initramfs
<sisa_> toy googleando...
<cousteau> hmm, tienes 2 discos duros?
<cousteau> a ver si el grub se está liando...  pero no debería pasar
<sisa_> esto ya lo habia vivido hace un año cuando instale pro primera viz en el netbook con un pen, esta vez lo hice con un cd desde un lector de cd por usb
<sisa_> pero me da lo mismo....
<cousteau> de todas formas ubuntu 10.10 está algo anticuado, no sería mejor el 11.10 ya?
<sisa_> cousteau: el asunto anda por estos rumbos: http://knowledgeworks.wordpress.com/2010/11/15/installing-ubuntu-unity-on-toshiba-nb200/
<cousteau> sisa_, el live cd (o usb) iba, no?
<sisa_> me da el mismo problema con el 11.10 adems que no me gusta el escritorio del 11.10
<sisa_> cousteau: claRO que iba, sino, no llegaba a initrans
<cousteau> bueno, puedes probar xubuntu, creo que el escritorio es más parecido al ubuntu clásico
<sisa_> pero el tema es que cualquier version de ubuntu me lleva A  initramfs
<sisa_> mi problema ta ahi.... initramfs
<cousteau> pues ni idea...  quizá ese tutorial sepa más que yo
<cousteau> (bueno, quizá no, seguramente)
<sisa_> cousteau: vale...
<VADER> hola denuevo
<VADER> ayuda con instalacion de mysql-server
#ubuntu-es 2012-03-06
<factor_> HOLA A TODOS
<factor_> quien puede ayudarme con un pequeño problemita
<ilpollo> que pasa factor ?
<factor_> hola ilpollo
<ilpollo> hola
<ilpollo> exponelo porque si no la gente no opina
<Ignacio> hola amigos
<Ignacio> estoy teniendo problemas para instalar ubuntu 10.10
<ilpollo> problemas como que ?
<Ignacio> ahora les escribo desde el live-cd
<ilpollo> con la conexion ?
<Ignacio> puse mi nombre de usuario y contrasenia cuando estaba instalando
<factor_> instale el so anda joya estoy investigandolo y cuando entre en sistema y me meti en sistema. resumiendo baje el controlador de video y tengo problemas para instalar lo
<Ignacio> y quedo colgada la instalacion no avanzo mas
<Ignacio> tube q reiniciar y aqui estoy
<ilpollo> en que porcentaje de la instalacion estas ?
<ilpollo> quuda clavado ?
<Ignacio> es q se ha suspendido la instalacion
<Ignacio> deberia reiniciarla ahora_
<ilpollo> esta bien
<ilpollo> seguro que la vas a tener que reiniciar
<Ignacio> no me sale el signo de pregunta
<ilpollo> ok
<Ignacio> ok
<ilpollo> bueno
<Ignacio> puedo reiniciarla y seguir aqui_ el guion seria el signo de pregunta
<ilpollo> vas a reiniciar y tambien a chequear que el live cd no tenga ningun error de archivo
<ilpollo> si lo tiene probablemente tengas que hacer uno nuevo
<Ignacio> reiniciar de nuevo?  ahora estoy con el live cd
<Ignacio> ok voy a comenzar cualquier problema consulto
<Ignacio> gracias
<ilpollo> claro pero hay que verificar que el iso no tenga error
<ilpollo> te van a aparecer opciones, cuando reinicias
<Ignacio> como verifico el iso? tengo copiado el cd por un amigo no tengo el iso
<ilpollo> si no me equivoco con f12
<ilpollo> no importa
<ilpollo> creo que con f12
<ilpollo> salta el panel de opciones
<ilpollo> ymiento
<ilpollo> espera
<ilpollo> inserta el cd y el la portada te da la opcion para chequearlo
<ilpollo> pero reiniciala
<ilpollo> no tarda mucho la instalacion
<ilpollo> solo las primeras veces que no tenes las herramientas de scrip para configurarla
<Ignacio> ok
<Ignacio> me propone el instalador desmontar las particiones
<Ignacio> al comenzar
<Ignacio> le digo q si o que no_
<ilpollo> vas a dejar solo ubuntu ?
<Ignacio> ?
<Ignacio> no
<Ignacio> tb windows xp por ahora
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> entonces si
<ilpollo> tenes que dejar aprox 10 gigas
<ilpollo> pero desde ya te aviso que estas instalando un demo
<selina2> yo uso fedora 15
<ilpollo> por lo tanto hay cientos de funciones que nos vas a poder utilizar
<selina2> vas a instalarlo
<ilpollo> pero me parece bien que lovayas conociendo
<ilpollo> ya esta con ubuntu selina
<ilpollo> y lo vio con un amigo
<ilpollo> me parece bien que arranque por ahi
<selina2>  yo hago to lo que hace en windows con gnu/linux
<selina2> y sin virus
<ilpollo> es otra opcion
<ilpollo> me refiero que la interfaz mas amigable y recomendable para ingresar es ubuntu
<chilicuil> unity rlz!
<ilpollo> amigos quiero informacion particular sobre la dell inspiron duo touch tablet y netbook atom duo 2 gb
<chilicuil> la netbook atom duo con 2 gb de ram, te deberia ir bien, desconozco que pasaria con la tablet
<cousteau> qué procesador tiene el tablet?  arm?  qué tal va el port de ubuntu a arm?
<factor_> hola ilpollo disculpa mi demora de recien, mi problema en particular es al instalar el ultimo drivers de mi tarjeta de video, es una nvidia gt220
<KISKEH4CK> /server irc.geekshed.net
<ilpollo> todo bien pibe en quen te puedo ayudar?
<ilpollo> gente si alguien tiene referencia de como funciona ubuntu 11.04 en 		
<ilpollo> Inspiron duo
<ilpollo> que me avise
<ilpollo> quiero tener info antes de realizar la compra
<ilpollo> dado que no se si van a correr normalmente todas las funciones
<ilpollo> desde ya muchas gracias
<sisa_> al entrar despues de instalar u10.10 reinicie y plafhhh INITRAMFS
<sisa_> alguien sabe del tema....
<sisa_> he probado rescatux pero naa entra a initramfs....
<ilpollo> demasiada arena para mi camioncito
<ilpollo> solo newbie
<chilicuil> sisa_: deberias probar la ultima version, ubuntu oneiric 11.10 http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<arielsanflo> saludos y buena noche
<francou> hola
<francou> como puedo montar un disco con sectores defectuosos
<francou> necesito rescatar las cosas
<arielsanflo> con un live cd
<arielsanflo> creo
<arielsanflo> o usblive
<francou> estoy en un live usb
<francou> como hago??
<arielsanflo> entra a la particion donde esta la informacion
<arielsanflo> y copiala a un disco o particion del disco que este bien
<arielsanflo> te aconsejo a un disco externo
<francou> no puedo montar el disco
<francou> ese es el problema
<francou> pero ya lo solucione
<francou> lo borre... :(
<arielsanflo> ya dentra al home
<arielsanflo> hay esta todo
<itxshell> francou,  le un poco sobre TestDisk quizas te sirva
<ilpollo> claro tenes que borrar
<ilpollo> todo
<francou> ya lo he usado pero no rescata los nombres de archivos
<francou> ya está
<francou> me dieron permiso de borrar todo
<francou> que tal funciona badblocks??
<chilicuil> ni idea francou yo uso photorec
<francou> pueden escribir de nuevo??
<francou> se me cerro el chat
<chilicuil> ni idea francou yo uso photorec
<francou> pero lo que necesito es aislar los sectores defectuososs
<francou> los datos ya no me importan
<chilicuil> ohhhh!, ni idea, yo creeria que eso lo hace automaticamente el sistema de archivos
<arielsanflo> alguin sabe como colocar el repositorio software de terceros en ubuntu 12.04
<xangua> arielsanflo: pangolin no está soportado aquí, para pangolin ve a #ubuntu+1
<atl> mi caso, tengo en una particion windows y otra ubuntu, si desactivo en windows con la combinacion de teclas FN el touchpad o red wifi tambien se desactiva en ubuntu, hay forma de volverla activar?
<atl> desde ubuntu
<UmbreonNewbie> Tengo un amigo que quiere instalar ubuntu pero en todos sus intentos dice que se presentan varios errores referentes a un perfil o algo así
<BoF> UmbreonNewbie, que arregle su hardware
<BoF> que arregle su dvd o cd
<ilpollo> tiene que copiar de nuevo el iso
<ilpollo> asi es
<ilpollo> tiene que copiar d enuevo la iso
<ilpollo> y depsues
<ilpollo> probarla antes de instalarla
<UmbreonNewbie> pero es que ya intentó desde USB, disco duro, varias isos y demás
<UmbreonNewbie> existe la posibilidad de que su XP le cause un problema?
<ilpollo> para nada
<ilpollo> lo mejor es grabar un dvd
<ilpollo> con la distro y comprobar que no tiene errores despues de eso no tenes porque tener problema
<ilpollo> fijsense
<ilpollo> bien que distro van a elegir
<ilpollo> lo mas estalbe por el momento
<ilpollo> es ubuntu 10.04
<ilpollo> long term
<UmbreonNewbie> crees que sea mejor esperar un poco a 12.04?
<dabor> lo mejor es comprobar que no tenga errores la iso antes de grabar nada...(md5sum)
<dabor> UmbreonNewbie, que errores le dá exactamente y cuando?
<NipSarm> hola a todos
<NipSarm> la resolucion de pantalla de mi pc se desconfiguró
<NipSarm> luego cambie el xorg.conf y ahora cuando inicia no reconoce el mouse ni teclado, ambos son ps2
<NipSarm> alguien me puede ayudar? :s
<NipSarm> tenia instalado el driver nvidia 173
<Tukeke> !ayuda
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<NipSarm> tengo ubuntu lucid y se desconfiguró porque queria poner los drivers nouveau :/
<NipSarm> he editado las xorg.conf, borrado y vuelto a escribir ese archivo
<NipSarm> y nada, inicia el modo grafico normal, pero el teclado ni el raton funcionan
<NipSarm> que puedo hacer? :S a alguien le ha pasado??
<tottiq> NipSarm,  que parte de xorg.cong has modificado?
<NipSarm> tottiq he modificado todo el archivo
<NipSarm> lo borré  y lo volvi a configurar con X -configure
<tottiq> y te has asegurado de dejar el mismo nombre al archivo?
<NipSarm> en modo seguro tampoco funciona
<NipSarm> si, el mismo, llevo asi desde ayer
<NipSarm> se puede conectar al wifi desde terminal??
<tottiq> NipSarm,si se puede
<NipSarm> en modo seguro me da el error de module major ABi version (6)
<NipSarm> me dice que es mas antigua que el server X (7)
<NipSarm> :s
<Pierrot> hola a todos
<NipSarm> como me conecto por terminal?
<NipSarm> quiero actualizar ese archivo
<NipSarm> a ver si asi se resuelve :/
<NipSarm> he reinstalado el driver de nvidia, y pasa lo mismo
<NipSarm> inician las X pero el teclado ni mouse responden
<tottiq> NipSarm, http://www.pc-freak.net/blog/how-to-connect-to-wifi-network-using-console-or-terminal-on-gnu-linux/
<tottiq> una guia para conectar desde el terminal a wifi
<tottiq> prueba y nos avisas
<NipSarm> vale :D
<tottiq> luego trata de actualizar por medio de wifi y vemos
<rAfitiiixxx> hola, ubunteros :), tengo 1 problema, alguien me podrá ayudar?
<UmbreonNewbie> hola! hay alguien?
 * xoan buenas
<hashashin> nas
<oscar> ls
<oscar> xracso
<Guest31147> buenas tardes,en mi caso actualice de 11.04 a 11.10 ,fue una actualizacion que me enviaron,creen me enviaran la 12.04 cuando este lista?
<Guest31147> que diferencias hay entre las dos versiones?
<Deckon> los paquetes y el kernel a y el artwork XD
<Guest31147> bien
<Guest31147> deckon sabes por que se me pidio que actualizaraa 11.10?
<Deckon> por que eso es lo que pasa cuando ahi una nueva version, se supone que tienes que actualizar a la nueva
<Guest31147> si pero ahora esta la 12.04 ?
<Deckon> ese es el modelo de lanzamientos que maneja ubuntu, una version cada 6 meses a menos que uses la LTS
<liher> hola
<Deckon> Guest31147, si la 12 es la nueva LTS
<Deckon> liher, o/
<liher> hola deckon
<Guest31147> entonces aun me falta por esperar?
<Deckon> supongo, no se si de una version normal puedas actualizar a una LTS
<liher> alguien sabe si haciendo una instalacion nueva de ubuntu o xubuntu desde cero y luego quitarle o ponerle algunos programas puedo crear un cd o dvd de instalacion de ello?
<liher> que contenga los programas y la configuracion?
<Deckon> liher, si, ubuntu tienes una herramiento para hacer algo asi
<liher> sabes cual?
<itxshell> liher,  puedes crear un disco de arranque o hacer una copia de seguridad de tu sistema
<itxshell> si lo que deseas es guardar tus repositorios esta aptoncd
<liher> yo lo quiero para hacer instalacion en otro equipo con todo configurado
<Guest31147> si ,en ubuntu viene instalado un creador de discos de arranque
<liher> en la 10.10?
<itxshell> haz una imagen de tu sistema y la instalas en los demas
<Deckon> liher, no, no se como se llama la utileria
<Guest31147> bueno liher yo hablo de la mia 11.10
<itxshell> pero el aptoncd es una buena opción tambien
<liher> vale
<Deckon> liher, creo que se llama ubuntu builder
<liher> muchas gracias majos
<Deckon> pero tambien es buena la opcion que te da itxshell
<Guest31147> liher puedes descargar:creador de discos de arranque en sofware de ubuntu
<itxshell> Guest31147,  ya viene ese creador por defecto
<liher> gracias
<Guest31147> si al menos en mi version
<itxshell> 0.o
<Deckon> y para que el disco de arranque?
<Guest31147> seria para arrancar el sistema desde cd no?
<liher> si
<itxshell> liher,  no necesitas eso
<Deckon> el disco de arranque es para arrancar el sistema cuando este ya no puede iniciar por su cuenta
<itxshell> como te dije haz una imagen de tu sistema
<itxshell> y eso lo instalas en los demas equipos
<liher> ya he instalado el apton
<liher> lo probare
<liher> gracias
<itxshell> si no haz una instalacion normal con el dvd de ubuntu y agrega los repositorios desde un aptoncd
<Guest31147> como se puede eliminar un usuario que ya no se utiliza?
<itxshell> Guest31147,  tienes el manual de ubuntu?
<itxshell> si quieres te doy unos buenos
<Guest31147> no se donde esta
<Guest31147> creo que perdi ese archivo
<Deckon> Guest31147, mas facil aun, en google pon "como eliminar usuario en ubuntu"
<Guest31147> ok
<Guest31147> se eliminarian todas sus configuraciones tambien verdad?
<Deckon> Guest31147, no, pero tu las puedes eliminar manualmente
<Guest31147> el unico usuario que tengo es este
<Guest31147> supongo que estoy como root ,no estoy seguro
<Deckon> muevete a /home
<Guest31147> como podria saber si estoy como root
<Deckon> abre una terminal y ve que te dice
<Deckon> the dice root?..te aparece un # al final de la linea?
<Guest31147> no he de poner nada en la terminal?
<Deckon> nada
<Deckon> mira, ubuntu no inicia como root, eso seria una tonteria
<Guest31147> no aparece eso si no esto$
<Deckon> eso significa que eres usuario
<Deckon> segun recuerso ubuntu tienes bloqueado el acceso a x's como root
<Guest31147> tengo entendido que si se quiere tambien se puede iniciar como root verdad?
<Deckon> si, pero como ya e mencionado...seria una tonteria, no lo necesitas
<Guest31147> es verdad ,solo era por saber
<Deckon> es por eso que existen herramientas como su o sudo
<Guest31147> si
<Guest31147> aun sigo con mi problema  deckon
<Deckon> cual?
<Guest31147> me aparecen varios dash en el lateral y es mas ahora no se porque tambien me aparecen dos punteros
<Deckon> O.o
<Deckon> rayos
<Guest31147> si anoche no pasaba eso
<Guest31147> fue encender la pc ahora y .... dos punteros???
<Guest31147> si es extraño ,aunque ya te digo, anoche cuando apague estaba bien
<Deckon> eso empezo a ocurrir tras la actualizasion de una version a otra?
<Guest31147> no mucho despues
<Guest31147> supongo que lo de los dash lo he fastidiado yo
<Guest31147> pero lo de los punteros ya no lo entiendo
<Deckon> a lo que me refiero es, actualizaste...seguiste trabando, reiniciaste y luego te apareceiron los 2 punteros y demas?
<Guest31147> si creo que fue asi
<Deckon> si, es por eso que inclusive los desarrolladores siguen recomendando reinstalar en vez de actualizar
<Guest31147> antes al iniciar tenia la opcion de elegir ubuntu 3d ahora solo me aparce ,ubuntu y ubuntu 2d
<Guest31147> si me acabo de enterar hace un rato leyendo por aqui
<Guest31147> no debi haber actualizado ,ademas se quedo toda una noche para actualizar el sistema
<Deckon> bueno es que pasar de una version a otra requiere muchos megas de paquetes
<atotclic> buenas
<Guest31147> con el desastre que tengo estoy pensando si volver a instalar 11.04 que es la unica que tengo en un pendrive,aunque me da mucha pereza tener que volver a cambiar los idiomas instalar programas etc.... en fin configurar todo desde 0
<Deckon> ademas de que apt es algo lento
<Deckon> tal vez entonces debas de considerar el esperar por la proxima liberacion que es LTS
<Deckon> asi te evitarias broncas por 3 años
<Deckon> atotclic, o/
<Guest31147> ya me acostumbre a usar apt ,que mas opciones hay que sean mejor?
<atotclic> hola Deckon
<Deckon> para manejar otros gestores de paquetes tendrias que cambiar de distro
<Guest31147> claro pero aun falta mucho para ello verdad?
<atotclic> Deckon: como que aptes lento no lo entiendo???
<atotclic> si Guest31147 lo primero seri identificarte
<Deckon> Guest31147, hasta abril sale el proximo ubuntu estable, ya puedes instalar la beta si te animas
<Guest31147> si gracias deckon pero creo que esperare
<atotclic> Guest31147:  cambia el nick haciendo /nick tu_nick
<Guest31147> he sabido que hay problemas con esa version
<Deckon> atotclic, si, lento de que tarda mucho en instalar sus empaquetados
<atotclic> segun el disco duro
<Deckon> no, segun otros gestores
<atotclic> yo el otro dia me compre un ssd y a la hora de desmpaquetar bua
<atotclic> puede probar aptitude
<Guest31147> creo que tambien tengo instalado aptitude
<Deckon> Guest31147, si, lo que pasa es que es beta todabia..todabia no es para usu diario
<Guest31147> entiendo deckon
<Guest31147> esta en vias de desarrollo igual que yo
<Deckon> atotclic, bueno, tienes razon...no es culpa de apt si no de su empaquetado
<atotclic> y del disco que utilices
<Guest31147> pero con el empaquetado ya no podemos hacer nada
<atotclic> lo digo por que tenia problemas con el disco duro
<atotclic> me compre un SSD
<Deckon> atotclic, has usado yum o pacman o algun otro gestor de paquetes?
<atotclic> el sistema arranca en nada
<atotclic> y a la hora de desmpaquetar lo mismo
<atotclic> si hace tiempo
<Guest31147> como logras que el sistema te arranque asi de rapido?
<Deckon> Guest31147, haces un custom al sistema
<Guest31147> me imagino que la velocidad no solo estara en el arranque verdad?
<atotclic> comprando un disco SSD
<atotclic> no al velocidad esta en la lectura escritura del disco
<atotclic> y en la memoria
<Deckon> no solamente en eso
<Guest31147> es un disco externo?
<atotclic> si tienes memoria super rapida pero el disco no
<Deckon> claro entre mejor proce y mas ram y placa y etc tengas sera mas rapido
<atotclic> no interno
<Guest31147> ah claro por eso de hay el cambio de velocidad
<Deckon> pero si recompilas tu kernel o metes un vanilla custom o arreglas tu sitema no es necesario tener un super hardware
<atotclic> el disco SSD la velocidad en sata2 es de unos 300mb/s
<Guest31147> con la misma cantidad de ram?
<atotclic> si embargo un disco normal son unos 80
<Deckon> esto es linux no windows....la idea es ser eficiente y minimalista
<Guest31147> de hay que tengo tantos problemas deckon
<atotclic> si tengo la misma cantidad de ram que antes solo he cambiado el disco
<Guest31147> yo antes estaba con windows
<atotclic> yo uso GNU-linux
<Guest31147> bueno tenia entendido que gnu-linux es todo
<Guest31147> osea es el nucleo
<Deckon> linux es el kernel
<Deckon> y gnu es el shell y sus utilerias
<Deckon> mas info en google
<Guest31147> jaja ok ok
<atotclic> Deckon: estas versiones de ubuntu son mas lentas en cargar que antes
<atotclic> pero siguen siendo mas rapidas
<atotclic> ya que tambien se esta mirando en la nueva tecnologia arrancar el sistema en 4 seg con un SSD
<atotclic> ahora vuelvo
<Sapote>  personalmente considero que los discos SSD todavia no estan preparados
<Sapote> sobre todo con particiones fat
<Sapote> o ntfs
<atotclic> bueno al particion que he hecho ha sido etx4
<Guest31147> deckon estoy intentando crear una cuenta nueva de usuario ,que me recomienda,crear una de administrador o de usuario estandar
<Guest31147> la que tengo ahora es de administrador
<atotclic> Sapote: las particiones fat y ntfs son para otro sistema
<Guest31147> y quisiera eliminarla posteriormente
<atotclic> Guest31147: para que quieres la cuenta??
<atotclic> hazla de administrador
<Guest31147> para poder arreglar todo el desastre de configuracion que he cfreado
<Guest31147> entonces tendria dos de administrador?
<atotclic> una dministrador elimina a otro administrador
<Guest31147> automaticamente?
<atotclic> no
<atotclic> manualmente
<Guest31147> osea pero desapareceria la configuracion actual?
<atotclic> un usuario no puede eliminar un administrador
<Guest31147> entiendo
<atotclic> segun que configuracion hables
<Guest31147> por eso me dices que cree la de administrador
<atotclic> exacto
<atotclic> otra por que la necesitaras
<Guest31147> tengo un desastre me aparecen dos punteros y dos dah barras laterales de iconos
<atotclic> siempre tiene que haber un administrador
<Guest31147> entonces ,lo correcto seria crear una nueva cuenta de administrador?
<atotclic> otra por que la necesitarasdavia estas con esto Guest31147 ???
<atotclic> lo mejor que puedes hacer es ponerte un nick
<Guest31147> he intentado por mil maneras de solucionar ese desastre y no hay manera
<atotclic> ya que no te reconozco como ayer
<itxshell> XD
<atotclic> hasta que no me lo has dicho ahora
<atotclic> haz un usuario administrador nuevo
<Guest31147> ok
<atotclic> hazte un backup
<Guest31147> ok
<Guest31147> no se porque aparece lo de guet
<Guest31147> guest
<atotclic> por que has entrado asi
<atotclic>  pon en la consola /nick ytunick
<Guest31147> en la terminal?
<atotclic> y cambiaras el nick
<atotclic> aqui
<atot> hola
<atotclic_> hola
<atot> digo consola por que yo estoy en irssi
<atot> estoy en consola
<atot> Guest31147: estas
<Guest31147> me dice :no existe el archivo o el directorio
<atot> aqui
<atot> ponlo aqui
<atot> ok
<kike> ahora esta bien
<atot> asi te reconoceremos cuando vuelvas a entrar
<kike> esta bien
<atot> haz un usuario nuevo y hazte un backup tambien
<Deckon> kike, para que quieres la nueva cuenta?
<atot> has probado eliminiando compiz fusion
<atot> tiene dos barras de unity
<kike> no se si seria conveniente hacer un backup tal y como tengo todo esto
<atot> ayer estuvimos con lo mismo
<atot> segun si tienes algo que guardar o no
<kike> si siento que se haga pesado
<Deckon> atot, si, ubuntu se vuelve cada vez mas y mas lento, esperemos que wayland arregle un poco eso
<kike> a mi todavia me duele mas
<atot> no ubuntu no se vuelve lento
<atot> si parece
<atot> pero no es asi
<Deckon> atot, explica
<kike> hasta he estado pensando en volver a instalar de nuevo todo el sistema
<atot> si que tarda mas en arrancar que antes
<VADER> hola chanel
<kike> aunque tendria que instalar 11.04 porque esto es una actualizacion a 11.10
<atot> pero ahora tambien tenemos ubuntu one, y se trabaja en nube
<VADER> si ubuntu one la lleva
<kike> no atot nada importante
<atot> kike: hazlo si no tienes nada que guardar
<atot> o ves probanda para ganar experiencia y espera la proxima version
<kike> si tambien habia pensado en eso
<kike> saben si tarda mucho la proxima version?
<atot> Deckon: wayland en meggo es rapido
<atot> pero algunas aplicaciones a la s que he accedido en meego no
<atot> problema del sistema
<atot> esto escomo la red , la terjeta de red acepta velocidades de 1000
<atot> y cuanto de esta utilizamos??
<kike> antes al iniciar el sistema tenia la opcion de arrancar desde ubuntu 3d y ahora esa opcion ha desaparecido ,quizas el problema resida ai ya que he iniciado muchas veces con diferentes versiones...
<atot> que opcion tenias ahora?? kike
<Deckon> atot, no entendi la analogia
<kike> ahora entre con ubuntu 2d
<atot> si por tu red puedes trabajar a 1000
<atot> por que tienes 3 megas de velocidad o 50 megas
<atot> hasta mil
<atot> el disco SSD en sata3 me iria a unos 500 tanto lectura como escritura
<atot> a cuanto va un disco normal
<kike> y hice que desapareciera un dash poniendo en administrador de opciones compiz/reveal mode:ninguno    edge reveal timeout :1000
<kike> eso lo puse en el plugin de unity
<atot> lo has solucionado kike
<kike> acabo de crear un usuario administrador estoy en ello
<atot> Deckon: sabes sobre las velocidades de transferencia?
<Deckon> si
<atot> y la mayor es por red no??
<kike> ahora tengo que activar la cuenta es preferible que ponga contraseñas o eso es indiferente
<Deckon> no entiendo atot, que quieres hacer
<kike> he creado la cuenta con el mismo nombre lo decia por no confundirlas
<atot> Deckon: nada
<atot> kike: mismo nombre o login???
<kike> le he puesto el mismo nombre pero aun no la he activado
<kike> login?
<kike> cuando creo una cuenta lo que me aparece es:tipo de cuenta ,le pongo administrador,nombre completo :kike,y nombre de usuario
<kike> lo estoy haciendo por que es lo que me han recomendado que haga ,aunque no se si el problema persista despues....
<Harpagornis> Buenas
<Harpagornis> Necesito que mi ati me dje extender la pantalla, por que solo me deja clonarla, recuerdo que era modificar algo en el xorf creo, pero no lo que, gracias
<Harpagornis> alguien me podría indicar algo?
<marcosalb> Normalmente cuando imprimo pantalla lo hago con Super key y el mouse, antes todo estaba bien pero ahora se imprime la pantalla pero en color azul. ¿Por que ?
<fosco_> marcosalb, a veces los efectos gráficos provocan esas cosas, usa shutter para hacer la captura, que tiene muchas más opciones
<marcosalb> fosco_, shutter es el nomal verdad ?
<fosco_> no
<marcosalb> no puedo imprimir pantalla dibujando con el mouse ?
<fosco_> si
<marcosalb> ha ok entonces lo voy a instalar voy a ver
<marcosalb> gracias fosco_
<Harpagornis> alguien me sabria decir como tocar en el xorg para que me segunda pantalla acepte la resolución y así poder extenderla?
<Deckon> Harpagornis, que no tienes catalyst?
<Harpagornis> Deckon, si, pero al extenderla no me deja
<Harpagornis> o deberia tocar algo ahi?
<fosco_> Harpagornis, si tienes algo que diga "clonar pantallas" o similar desactivalo
<Harpagornis> fosco_, tengo dos opciones , clonar o extender, la clonar me deja, pero extender no, y es lo que quiero
<atot> extender
<atot> cuantos monitores tienes??
<Harpagornis> dos
<atot> y no te deja
<Harpagornis> extender no
<atot> raro
<atot> tienes que tener tres opciones
<atot> dejarlo como esta
<atot> solo un monitor
<atot> extender a los dos y clonado
<atot> has activado el otro monitor
<Harpagornis> atot, antes de reinstalar el sistema me iba, ahora no,  recuerdo que tocará algo en el xorg.cfg creo
<atot> ni idea si no lo veo
<atot> me tengo que ir
<Harpagornis> ok, gracias atot
<atot> mira en el xorg la resolucion
<atot> y doblala
<atot> a ver si es eso
<atot> tarde
<Harpagornis> fosco_, Deckon ..ya me funciona, solución: ni idea
<Deckon> que hiciste?
<Harpagornis> Deckon, nada que no probará ya, solo cambie de posición los monitores, pero con la diferencia que ahora fue
<kike> por fin he podido entrar con el nuevo usuario de administrador
<Harpagornis> Deckon, una pregunta, si Ubuntu tiene 4 escritorios, puedo hacer que cada monitor corresponda a un escritorio?
<gerardo_> sdfsdfs
<kike> se habia quedado trabado o algo asi
<gerardo_> sdf
<Deckon> Harpagornis, ni idea..no tengo conosimientos en multiples monitores
<kike> deckon porfin lo logre
<Deckon> entrar a la otra cuenta?
<Harpagornis> gerardo_, se te lee
<Harpagornis> si Ubuntu tiene 4 escritorios, puedo hacer que cada monitor corresponda a un escritorio? alguien sabe?gracias
<kike> pero me di cuenta de que me faltan algunos programas como ares y todos los archivos que tenia en descargas etc.... que podria hacer para transpasar de un usuario a otro y despues eliminar el anterior (que es el que me causaba problema?)
<fosco_> kike, todos los archivos descargados son del usuario que los descargó, no del resto de usuarios
<Deckon> kike, te tienen que apareces en tu $HOME 2 usuarios, solo mueve las carpetas du un uaurio a otro
<Deckon> para eliminar al otro usuario busca como hacerlo en google
<kike> ok gracias deckon
<kike> espero no sea un problema ahora eliminar el anterior user
<Deckon> tienes que aprender a usar google compa ;) ..como confucio "da un pez a un hombre y comera un dia, enseñale a pescar y comera todos los dias"
<kike> jajaja
<kike> cierto
<kike> pero es que hay cosas que son increiblemente dificil de encontrar a pesar de su sencillez que pueda tener para ustedes
<Deckon> si, pero el como borrar a un usuario no es una de ellas ;)
<kike> ya abia yo que so me traeria complicacion...
<Deckon> jejeje
<Deckon> no es tan complicado, busca, lee y lo que no comprendas ya lo preguntas
<kike> mira cuando abro mi home me aparecen dos carpetas una con los archivos viejos y otra que se ha creado .... simplemente seria suficiente con arrastrar y soltar encima de la otra?
<Deckon> si, si no te deja lo haces con root
<kike> ok  gracias de nuevo
<kike> en efecto .... lacarpeta hplip no se puede gestionar porque no tiene permisos para leerla
<Pierrot> :D hola a todos
<Darck_Spain> ola buenas
<Darck_Spain> tengo un problema
<Darck_Spain> queria que me ayudaran
<Darck_Spain> nececito ayuda
<CatalanGuy> a ver di, luego yo tengo otro
<Darck_Spain> ok miren
<Darck_Spain> nececito los controladores
<Darck_Spain> de una laptop hp 630
<Darck_Spain> para ubuntu 2.30.2
<Darck_Spain> able con el soporte tecnico de hp y son unos mier das
<Darck_Spain> no me dan solucion ninguna
<Darck_Spain> estube ablando con el soporte tecnico de HP españa y no me dan solucion ninguna
<Darck_Spain> dicen que no ay soporte para ubuntu
<CatalanGuy> uf
<CatalanGuy> lo siento tema de controladores..
<CatalanGuy> esta chungo si no funciona
<CatalanGuy> si no hay unos desarrolladores que los programen para linux...
<CatalanGuy> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+question/182513
<CatalanGuy> a este tio le va todo con ubuntu 10.10
<CatalanGuy> no sé
<Darck_Spain> Catalanguy y desarrolladores quien puede ser?
<CatalanGuy> estas en ubuntu 10.10?
<Darck_Spain> que me programen esos controladores?
<Darck_Spain> no
<CatalanGuy> dime que numero
<Darck_Spain> estoy en ubuntu 2.30.2
<CatalanGuy> ??
<CatalanGuy> eso que es
<CatalanGuy> xD
<Darck_Spain> la version de mi ubuntu
<CatalanGuy> es maverick merkaat?
<CatalanGuy> ahhh
<CatalanGuy> el gnome
<CatalanGuy> te refieres a gnome
<CatalanGuy> ok
<Darck_Spain> si
<Darck_Spain> el gnome
<CatalanGuy> pero ubuntu
<CatalanGuy> necesito saber ubuntu que version
<Darck_Spain> tu sabes si ay algun buen programador en ubuntu
<Darck_Spain> que me desarrolle esos controladores
<Darck_Spain> para mi pc?
<CatalanGuy> una cosa es el entorno grafico = GNOME y otra UBUNTU
<CatalanGuy> no lo se
<CatalanGuy> si no me dices que version de ubuntu estas...
<Darck_Spain> ubuntu 2.30.2
<CatalanGuy> joer
<Darck_Spain> la version es la 2.30.2
<CatalanGuy> tu me estas hablando de la capa grafica
<CatalanGuy> no se si me explico
<Darck_Spain> si entendi
<CatalanGuy> encima de ubuntu puedes correr gnome o kde o ...
<CatalanGuy> pero debajo hay un SO
<Darck_Spain> eso donde se sabe¿
<Darck_Spain> tengo gnome
<Darck_Spain> si si
<Darck_Spain> elke tengo es gnome
<CatalanGuy> gnome es el entorno grafico
<fosco_> Darck_Spain, abre un terminal y escribe lsb_release -a
<CatalanGuy> ubuntu es el sistema operativo
<CatalanGuy> jeje
<CatalanGuy> gracias fosco_
<CatalanGuy> encuentras el terminal?
<CatalanGuy> en inicio accesorios
<Pierrot> lul
<CatalanGuy> la pantallita negra
<Darck_Spain> Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<Darck_Spain> ese es
<CatalanGuy> ok
<CatalanGuy> voy a buscar en google
<Darck_Spain> lucid
<Darck_Spain> gracia fosco
<CatalanGuy> pinta mal
<CatalanGuy> linux 11.04 version on my Hp 630 laptop now working only working in safe mode
<CatalanGuy> ya se que no tiene nada que ver pero
<CatalanGuy> de entrada ...
<Darck_Spain> CatalaGuy k pasa con eso¿
<CatalanGuy> espera
<Darck_Spain> ok
<Darck_Spain> :)
<CatalanGuy> Acer Aspire 5738PG-6306
<CatalanGuy> Ubuntu 10.4
<CatalanGuy> 1) Touchpad does not work without using the following commands:
<CatalanGuy> sudo modprobe -r psmouse
<CatalanGuy> sudo modprobe se proto=imps
<CatalanGuy> If the button to turn of the touchpad is pressed then a reboot is required to get the modprobe to work again.
<CatalanGuy> ups
<CatalanGuy> queria poner la info aqui
<fosco_> pues ya sabes que no debes hacerlo
<CatalanGuy> la he liado si
<CatalanGuy> ya en privado se lo he puesto, a parte de que encima me he equivocado xD
<fosco_> si necesitas pegar texto usa paste.ubuntu.com
<CatalanGuy> ??
<CatalanGuy> como va eso
<fosco_> vas alli, pones el texto que quieras, le das a enviar y aquí solo pegas la url
<CatalanGuy> ok
<Darck_Spain> vosotros creeis que aiga alguna comunidad ubuntu que me creen
<Darck_Spain> o me adapten controladores
<Darck_Spain> privativos para el modelo de mi laptop?
<CatalanGuy> es un tema peliagudo este
<Darck_Spain> CatalanGuy eske lo de soporte tecnico de HP españa
<Darck_Spain> no me dan solucion ninguna
<Darck_Spain> dicen que no pueden proporcionarme esos controladores
<Darck_Spain> y estaba buscando a alguien que udiera proporcionarmelo
<Darck_Spain> o adaptarmelo
<CatalanGuy> hijos de perra HP
<CatalanGuy> eso para empezar
<CatalanGuy> lo tendre en cuenta antes de comprar HP
<CatalanGuy> solo piensan en usuarios Windows o que
<Pierrot> Windows les da de comer xD
<Darck_Spain> ai
<Darck_Spain> si encima sabes kP
<Darck_Spain> ?
<Darck_Spain> se me pusieron farrucos
<Darck_Spain> lo de hp
<Darck_Spain> dice lo sentimos
<Darck_Spain> pero solo tenemos soporte para windows
<Darck_Spain> y digo entonces deme solucion
<Darck_Spain> y dice la solucion eske instales windows
<Darck_Spain> y al insistirle deke me programaran los drivers
<Darck_Spain> coje y me dicen
<Darck_Spain> bueno esto que es un cachondeo o ke
<Darck_Spain> esto esta llegando ya muy lejos
<Darck_Spain> y es un cachondeo
<CatalanGuy> veo que solo dan soporte para redhat y suse para empresas
<CatalanGuy> por lo que hace a LInux
<CatalanGuy> LINUX para EMPRESAS
<CatalanGuy> o sea que
<CatalanGuy> vaya de todo se aprende
<Darck_Spain> si
<Darck_Spain> son unos ladrones
<Darck_Spain> yo llego averlo sabido
<Darck_Spain> no me gasto casi 500 euros en este laptop
<Darck_Spain> traia de fabrica windows 7
<CatalanGuy> antes de comprar hardware, tienes que mirar siempre la compatibilidad con el software que quieras utilizar
<Darck_Spain> y yo cuando yegue a mi casa tan contento de por fin instalar ubuntu
<CatalanGuy> ya ya, no eres el primero al que le passa :(
<Darck_Spain> y cuando lo instalo
<CatalanGuy> lamentablemente el mundo va asi
<Darck_Spain> al dia siguiente veo
<Darck_Spain> que faltan los controladores
<Darck_Spain> y son imposible buscar
<fosco_> puedes seguir quejandote inutilmente o podemos intentar resolverlo
<Darck_Spain> parecen que esque tienen convenio con microsoft
<Darck_Spain> y no quieren que nos lanzemos al software libre
<CatalanGuy> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-friendly
<sianhulo> amigos¿alguien conoce el comando para conocer el modelo de la tarjeta madre?
<CatalanGuy> en esta pagina hay una comunidad que intenta ayudar en esos casos, pero a partir de oneiric
<guampa> sianhulo: instala lshw-gk
<guampa> perdon lshw-gtk
<sianhulo> ok, muchas gracias guampa
<guampa> de nada
<sianhulo> por cierto¿saben porque algunos programas no se pueden alt+tabear en unity?(estos progrmas en vez de tener un triangulo a la izquierda del icono tienen el simbolo de ">")
<Darck_Spain> CtalanGuy y me podrian ayudar en esa comunidad?
<CatalanGuy> siento tio
<CatalanGuy> soy novato yo
<CatalanGuy> no programador de drivers :(
<sianhulo> el lshw-gtk no me dice nada de mi tarjeta de video, solo del procesador :S
<sianhulo> no, la gpu no sale(destaco que no es nvidia ni ati, es una intel integrada)
<guampa> pediste el modelo de placa madre, pero igual con lshw-gtk podes ver los dos
<guampa> correlo con gksudo
<fosco_> sianhulo, para ver la grafica lspci | grep -i vga
<fosco_> quizá no llegó a verlo
<Darck_Spain> fosco_ dime algun comando para ver todo el hardware de mi ekipo
<Darck_Spain> y ver loke es compatible o no
<fosco_> Darck_Spain, te lo puedo dar pero no lo vas a entender
<fosco_> mejor dime que parte concreta quieres ver y te digo como verla
<Darck_Spain> pues todo el hardware
<fosco_> ok, como veas
<Darck_Spain> k tengo en mi equipo
<fosco_> el comando es lshw
<Darck_Spain> esque quiero ver todo el hardware de mi equipo aver si lo detecta
<braiam> tienes que correrlo con sudo, o no va a tirar toda la información
<debsan> Darck_Spain, una opción gráfica es hardinfo
<facor> ola a todos
<facor> soy nuevo
<Darck_Spain> debsan por cierto
<Darck_Spain> tengo el controlador de hardware
<facor> alguien a tenido problemas para instalar los drivers de una nvidia gt20
<Darck_Spain> porke cuando lo abro no me sale
<Darck_Spain> ningun hardware detectado
<fosco_> Darck_Spain, eso no significa nada
<debsan> facor, es vieja esa ?
<facor> si
<facor> es una serie vieja
<facor> vaje el drivers de la pagina oficial nvidia
<facor> lo intente instalar pero no pude
<facor> disculpa me eqivoque mas arriba es gt220
<Darck_Spain> fosco_ me sale no se encuentra controladores privativos
<Darck_Spain> cuando abro el controladores de hardware
<fosco_> Darck_Spain, correcto, no hay problema con eso
<cerdo> hola gente
<cerdo> que tal?
<cerdo> necesito ayuda denuevo
<cerdo> no esta Deckon?
<fosco_> bonito nick
<cerdo> hola fosco_
<cerdo> gracias
<cerdo> xD
<cerdo> que tal te va fosco_ ?
<fosco_> muy bien, gracias
<cerdo> oye una pregunta fosco_ para unirse a ubuntu cafe?
<fosco_> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<cerdo> fosco_ aqui dais asistencia sobre el transsmision?
<fosco_> personalmente no lo uso
<fosco_> pero si planteas tu duda quizá alguien pueda ayudarte
<cerdo> pues es que me iba muy bien
<cerdo> y la cosa es que ahora me va muy mal de descarga
<erAbuelo> buenas
<cerdo> simplemente es que de 200 kib/s ahora va a 20 kib/ y no se porque
<cerdo> ey erAbuelo que tal?
<erAbuelo> hi
<debsan> cerdo, transmission es un cliente de p2p por lo cual la velocidad de descarga depende de cuántas personas tenga el mismo torrent y estén concetadas
<erAbuelo> y de si tienes los puertos abiertos en el router
<cerdo> los tengo abierto erAbuelo
<cerdo> y debsan hay muchas personaes
<cerdo> y he descargado cosas ocn menos personas muchisimas menos
<cerdo> y me iba faster
<debsan> faster ?
<cerdo> si debsan muy rapido
<cerdo> con apenas 3 personas 200 Kib
<cerdo> ahora es de risa
<debsan> cerdo, ubutnu-ES
<cerdo> xD
<XuMuK> no habras puesto limite de descarga?
<cerdo> XuMuK
<XuMuK> mira a ver si el boton con tortuga esta resaltado abajo a la izquierda
<cerdo> no esta resalatado XuMuK
<cerdo> la custion es que en subidasupera el limite
<XuMuK> cerdo: sube el screen de pastan'a Velocedad de preferencias
<cerdo> lo siento XuMuK  pero es que lo tengo en el sobremesa
<cerdo> y estoy con portatil :(
<cerdo> los limites de velocidad no estan marcados
<cerdo> y 50 subida
<cerdo> y los limites temporales lo tengo en 300 descarga
<XuMuK> y has probado otros torrent?
<cerdo> si y me pasa lo mismo
<cerdo> y ambos tienen mucha gente
<cerdo> e insisto que es la primera vez que me pasa
<cerdo> antes perfecto y con muchisima menos gente
<m4v> el ISP probablemente está filtrando torrents.
<fosco_> limita la velocidad de subida a 10k/s
<cerdo> el isp m4v
<cerdo> que eso?
<cerdo> que limite la subida a 10 , porque fosco_ ?
<fosco_> tu hazlo a ver si mejora
<m4v> tu proveedor de internet.
<cerdo> a funcionado un momento fosco_  pero esta como antes
<cerdo> mi proveedor es Movistar
<cerdo> es una mierda
<erAbuelo> un comentario, en torrent cuantas mas conexiones haces mas espacio de subida necesitas, para bajar rapido, tienes que limitar la subida como mucho al 80% de la capacidad de la linea, aunque a partir de 10kb/s de subida debería ser suficiente, para bajar rapido
<m4v> !lengua cerdo
<kubot> cerdo: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<cerdo> uy perdor kubot
<m4v> yo eh visto ISP filtrar torrents a 20k, no me sorprendería que fuese el caso. O tienes malas semillas.
<cerdo> es decir erAbuelo  que si lo pongo a 10 kb/s
<cerdo> mejor
<m4v> no hay mucho que hacer en cualquier caso.
<cerdo> por cierto se supone que tengo 6 megas pero yo nunca los he visto
<cerdo> como mucho he visto 300 kibs
<mimecar> cerdo: eso son 600 KB de descarga
<mimecar> 600 kb
<cerdo> si mimecar pero yo ni los he visto xD
<m4v> bueno, supongo que tendrías que reclamar al ISP, pero dudo que te den alguna ayuda con linux o torrents.
<cerdo> vaya.......... si y tal y como estan con la ley sinde lo dudo mucho
<mimecar> cerdo: no tiene nada que ver
<cerdo> oye chicos con los de 10 kbs hparece que a funcionado
<cerdo> de quien ha sido la idea?
<erAbuelo> de fosco
<erAbuelo> pero no le pongas menos de 10 o te penalizan, por lo menos antes era asi con los p2p
<cerdo> no jorobes erAbuelo
<cerdo> y que es lo que hacen?
<cerdo> otra cosa como puedo hacer para que me lleguen esos 6 megas contratados?
<erAbuelo> antes de nada comprueba si tu linea sincroniza a 6M
<mimecar> cerdo: tu no puedes hacer nada
<erAbuelo> cerdo: mira en el router, en la informacion que da, aparece la velocidad a la que sincroniza, por lo menos en la mayoria de los routers.
<atl> este es mi caso, tengo 2 particiones, windows y ubuntu, cuando estoy en windows y desactivo la red wifi y el touchpad por medio de FN en ubuntu me lo desactiva tambien, como le hago para activarlos?
<cerdo> pero en el router fisisco erAbuelo  o en la puerta de enlace
<erAbuelo> en el router fisico
<cerdo> pues atl imagino que volviendo a darle fn mas la tecla correspondiente
<atl> cerdo, desde ubuntu no me funciona esa forma
<cerdo> mmmm......... pues yo no se preguntale a erAbuelo  que pilota o a fosco_
<erAbuelo> con la misma tecla fn
<atl> toda combinacion con FN desde ubuntu no me funciona
<prezeus> Hola compañeros!!! una pregunta de un recien llegado a la 11.10...
<prezeus> es correcto para quitar unity y dejar el gnome de toda la vida y apt-get purge unity
<prezeus> y apt-get install gnome-panels?
<mimecar> prezeus: no te servirá de mucho
<prezeus> por que?
<mimecar> porque gnome clásico no viene con ubuntu 11.10
<prezeus> viene gnome3
<mimecar> gnome 3 no es gnome 2
<prezeus> ya ya... pero en me refiero sin unity sin shell y con paneles de toda la vida
<prezeus> he visto algun tutorial por ahí y quería confirmar
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> tendrás gnome-shell
<mimecar> pero no los paneles de versiones anteriores
<prezeus> osea que si hago un purge de unity me quedaría con gnome-shell
<prezeus> ?
<mimecar> te quedarías sin entorno segurmante
<prezeus> no me cuadra con los tutoriales que he visto por ahí
<prezeus> pero gracias!!
<mimecar> con la 11.10 no puedes instalar gnome 2
<xangua> !nounity | prezeus
<kubot> prezeus: Ubuntu 11.10 usa GNOME 3 con !unity por defecto. Para usar GNOME Shell, instala el paquete "gnome-shell" e investiga en "gnome-tweak-tool" - Para usar GNOME fallback mode, que es similar a GNOME 2, instala "gnome-panel" - En Ubuntu 11.04 mira !clásico.
<mimecar> el fallback mode está bastante limitado
<mimecar> y está de forma temporal
<atl> si se instala por terminal, hay diferencia entre gnome y gnome shell?
<mimecar> gnome es el escritorio
<mimecar> y gnome shell el gestor de ventanas
<atl> y el gnome lleva el gnome shell o veceversa?
<mimecar-away> Atl gnome 3 usa gnome-shell
<atl> y como lo escribirias?
<Deckon> atl, quieres instalar gnome3 en ubuntu?
<atl> si
<cousteau> unity funciona bajo gnome 3, no?
<xangua> ubuntu oneiric ya usa gnome3.2
<xangua> es aquí cuando uno dice: comienza desde el princiop y explica claro y con detalles lo que quieres atl
<Deckon> ok, si, es gnome-shell
<atl> es que solo puse la palabra gnome, asi que queria sacarme la duda,si faltaba algo o era diferente
<atl> solo escribi spt-get install gnome, debi escribir "gnome shell?"
<atl> a*
<Deckon> si
<atl> me dicen cual era la orden para desinstalar?
<cousteau> gnome-shell con guión
<Deckon> man apt
<atl> man apt gnome?
<Deckon> :S....apt-get remove programa
<Deckon> el man es donde biene la info sobre los comandos del sistema
<atl> a, bien
<Deckon> en este caso te decia que vieras la informacion de apt
<Deckon> no se si es man apt o pat-get pero algo asi va
<Deckon> *apt-get
<Yoques> Hola. ¿Hay alguien que entienda realmente bastante sobre Flash-USB? Tengo unas pruebas de rendimiento sobre una flash-usb de 256 GB que da bastantes problemas, y es por si alguien puede echarle un vistazo
<Yoques> El otro día estuve hablando con vosotros sobre un USB que no funcionaba
<Yoques> y finalmente no se pudo rescatar
<Yoques> pero ahora tengo uno nuevo de 256 Gigas, una flash mmemory, y no se qué tipo de formato darle, para que escriba todo correcto, porque falla muchísimo
<Deckon> una memoria flash de 256 gigas?...yo quiero una
<Yoques> ideas? recomendaciones? cómo hacer para que funcionen mejor ésas memorias tan grandes?
<matauro> hola  buen dia, alguien sabe como subir el CONTRASTE  ala conpu, aunq sea x terminal'
<Deckon> matauro, ve si te sirve http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/144451
<Yoques> Deckon, es que si no tengo claro que funcionen bien no las puedo poner en el mercado
<Yoques> y de momento dan problemas
<Deckon> como cuales?
<Yoques> viene en fat32
<Yoques> pero luego le cuesta gravar archivos, no los copia bien
<mimecar> Yoques: 256 GB????
<Yoques> y estoy tratando de meterle todas
<Yoques> si
<mimecar> en memoria flash?
<Yoques> mimecar, Deckon , no es coña, LA TENGO CONMIGO :D
<Yoques> sip
<Yoques> pero claro, necesito saber en qué formato sacarlas
<mimecar> fat32 no admite archivos de más de 4 GB
<Deckon> mimecar, si, yo tampoco las conosia de hecho parece que ahi una de 256
<Yoques> por si la gente se grava blue-ray tiene que ser ext4, o ntfs, creo...
<Deckon> mehor ponle ntfs
<Yoques> pero en qué escribe con menos errores?
<Deckon> somos muy pocos los que manejamos ext
<mimecar> Yoques: siempre vas a tener errores
<Yoques> porque si en fat16 fueran geniales...
<mimecar> y con el tiempo la memoria se degrada
<Yoques> pruebo ntfs entonces, decís? como "mejor probabilidad?
<mimecar> en el formato que te de el fabricante
<Yoques> Viene en fat32
<Yoques> pero falla mas que una escopeta de feria, de momento
<mimecar> entonces reclama al fabricante
<Deckon> +1
<Yoques> no...
<Yoques> son en negro, de producción fuera del conocimiento del fabricante
<Yoques> ya sabéis... lo que hacen los chinos... ahí no se devuelve nada
<xangua> los chinos hacen iphones...
<mimecar> entonce puedes perder cosas de forma aleatoria
<matauro>  hola Deckon no sol sirve para el brillo y es el contraste el que no puedo.
<Deckon> Yoques, ahi unas utilerias para windows que son para chequear la integridad de las usb..por que no le corres un test de esos...a lo mejor te aclaro un poco de que va tu problema
<Yoques> MMM... Para windows? en ubuntu hay algo?
<mimecar> Deckon: una memoria "nueva" que da errores desde el principio
<mimecar> va a fallar y perder todos los datos pronto
<Yoques> mas que perder datos, es que no los escribe correctamente
<Deckon> a lo mejor esta corrupta la tabla de particiones
<Yoques>  gparted, utilidad de discos...
<Yoques> a mas pruebo, ahora ya ni me detecta el usb
<Yoques> he hecho unas pruebas con analizador de discos
<Yoques> y tengo las capturas de los graficos
<Yoques> pero no se donde colgarlas
<Deckon> imgur, postimage...
<mimecar> Yoques: esas memorias te van a fallar
<tony1> hola: en ubuntu 11.10 he desinstalado programas de wine e incluso wine mismo y he borrado la carpeta .wine del home. No obstante siguen saliendo los accesos directos en el panel del dash.  ¿Cómo quitarlos?
<mimecar> botón derecho...
<GridCube> boton derecho borrar?
<GridCube> ?_?
<Yoques> mimecar, entonces, hay algo que pueda hacer con ellas a parte de comérmelas?
<mimecar> Yoques: una memoria que recien comprada da errores
<mimecar> yo no la usaría para guardar mis datos
<mimecar> pasale un test de superficie y "espera" que funcionen
<tony1> no me sale menú contextual en botón derecho
<mimecar> sobre el icono de dash te tiene que salir
<tony1> no me sale
<tony1> sobre el icono del dash dice "mantener en el lanzador"
<mimecar> pulsa ahí para quitarlo
<tony1> pero el acceso directo donde sale es en el panel
<tony1> no lo tengo en el dash
<mimecar> lo has desinstalado bien o a lo bestia?
<tony1> bien
<tony1> los programas estaban instalados en wine
<tony1> y los he desintalado con su programa
<tony1> quizá tenga que ver que he actualizado el sistema desde la version 10.10
<Deckon> tony1, si ya no usas ningun programa con wine borra la carpeta oculata en tu home .wine
<tony1> ya lo he hecho
<tony1> y continuan los accesos directos en el panel del dash
<atl> no me desinstalo gnome shell
<tony1> si supiera en que carpeta los guarda ....
<chilicuil> hola o/
<Yoques> Deckon, me está grabando 90 GB sobre fat32 a 3,3 MiB... no se si es una buena velocidad o no.
<mimecar> USB2 son unos 18 MB
<Yoques> mimecar, o sea, a 1/6 de la velocidad que debería, verdad?
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> depende si en el origen los datos están muy fragmentados
<mimecar> o son archivos pequeños
<Deckon> 18mb?..usb2 son 60mb/s segun tengo entendido
<mimecar> usb2 son 480 mb/s
<Deckon> :O
<mimecar> divide por 10 y tendrás 48 MB
<mimecar> quita el resto de dispositivos del bus
<mimecar> velocidad del disco duro
<Yoques> wooo!!!!
<mimecar> y los comandos del protocolo usb 2 y se te quedan en unos 20
<mimecar> aproximadamente
<mimecar> USB2 "normal" son 12 Mbps = 1.5 MB
<mimecar> las cuentas están calculadas de forma rápida, pero rondan esos valores
<Yoques> va subiendo la velocidad lentamente
<atot> mimecar: no es dividido por 8
<mimecar> no
<atot> bit y byte
<Yoques> me alucina... va subiendo leeeentamente la velocidad...
<mimecar> en la transmisión seria, 10 bits
<atot> MB  y mb
<Yoques> de 0'1 en 0'1
<mimecar> 2 de inicio / fin y 8 de datos
<atot> como10 bits??
<Yoques> está a 8'3 MiB
<mimecar> atot: en una comunicación serie, los datos se tienen que sincronizar
<mimecar> o no sabrías cuando empieza un dato
<Yoques> mimecar, es como si realmente estuvieran acelerando, me flipa... "el entendimiento que tienen entre ellos"
<mimecar> aparte de todas las cadenas que tiene el protocolo USB
<mimecar> Yoques: he trabajado con el protocolo USB a bajo nivel
<mimecar> no esperes que si USB2 puede llegar a 480 Mbps, leer datos a esa velocidad o 49 MB
<mimecar> 48
<Yoques> pues se me ha parado, porque he tocado en el botón de papar por accidente, y al reiniciar, ahora va a 27'7 MiB
<Yoques> *parar por accidente
<mimecar> no pongas datos muy importantes en esas memorias
<Yoques> no, solo peliculas
<Yoques> gracias por el consejo ;)
<atot> que os parece esto http://paste.ubuntu.com/872130/
<mimecar> atot: en una memoria usb2 o un disco sata?
<atot> un disco sata
<ramon> hola, acabo de instalar ubuntu,, alguien me recomienda no poner windows d nuevo antes de que me mosquee mas???
<ramon> jamas habia probado esto y me esta poniendo negro
<mimecar> ramon: cuanto tiempo has estado con ubuntu?
<atot> ramon: tranquilo que te pasa??
<ramon> entre los archibos tar, y cosas asi,, la lentitud, y ni siquiera se poner servidores en un cliente irc
<ramon> soy nuvo
<ramon> es mi primer dia
<mimecar> ramon: los archivos tar no tienes que tocarlos
<ramon> y me estan dando ganas de borrarlo, pero kiero darle una oportunidad
<fosco_> un dia y ya estas desesperado? jajaja
<ramon> porque si tanta gente lo usa por algo sera
<mimecar> si no sabes poner un servidor de irc pregunta
<ramon> en windows perfectamente
<ramon> aqui ni idea
<ramon> y llevo ya dos clientes instalados
<mimecar> cuantos años llevas con windows?
<Deckon> ramon, si esperas que funcione como windows vas por mal camino
<ramon> el xchat, y este que es el smuxi
<ramon> no exactamente
<Yoques> ramon, en eso yo si que creo poderte ayudar
<Yoques> y lo haré encantado
<Yoques> de entrada
<ramon> con que haga mis funciones diarias, y lo demas aprender
<Yoques> te recomiendo que instales todos los "drivers restrictivos"
<ramon> y como haria eso?
<ramon> x ejemplo mi impresora imprime
<ramon> pero no escanea
<Yoques> sabes usar la consola?
<ramon> da error
<Yoques> ahhh
<ramon> el terminal?
<mimecar> Yoques: si ha empezado...
<ramon> se ponerlo pero no usarlo
<Yoques> si
<Yoques> vale
<ramon> es obvio que he empezado no? jajaa se nota por esos puntitos
<ramon> xd
<atot> ramon que impresora tienes
<ramon> canon mp270
<Yoques> jajaja... venga, a ver si con lo básico-básico te puedo ayudar
<ramon> otra cosa que me pasa ahora mismo estoy viendo una peli
<Deckon> Yoques, dile lo de los modulos privativos primero
<ramon> cuando muevo la ventanita x el escritorio
<ramon> va lentisimo
<ramon> como si estubiera petado
<ramon> y tengo buena maquina
<mimecar> ramon: puede ser que no tengas puestos los drivers 3D
<ramon> fijo que no
<ramon> jaj
<ramon> y otra cosa que me da rabia
<ramon> x ejemplo muevo esta ventana
<Deckon> tiempo, un problema a la vez
<ramon> y no se ve hasta que pongo el raton donde quiero
<ramon> ea
<ramon> sorry
<ramon> paso x paso y no os agobio
<ramon> ni me estreso
<ramon> jaj
<Deckon> +1
<fosco_> ya es tarde para eso :)
<mimecar> para que quieres ver las cosas de una ventana si la estas moviendo :P?
<Yoques> ramon, vamos a lo básico
<ramon> ok venga
<ramon> !
<Yoques> abre terminal
<ramon> a ver si de aqui salgo convencio
<atot> ramon: mira aqui http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/145163
<ramon> terminal abierto
<Yoques> y con el cursor marcas lo que te voy a poner, y lo pegas ahí
<Yoques> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ramon> ya
<ramon> contraseña
<ramon> y ahora
<Yoques> te va a pedir la contraseña, que se la pones ahí, PERO AQUÍ NO NOS LA PONGAS ;P
<ramon> si deseo continuar
<ramon> xd
<ramon> la he puesto
<ramon> cagada
<ramon> salgo y entro de nuevo¿?
<ramon> voy a ir paso x paso,,, xk m las estoy dando de entendio y como tu dices esto no es windows
<ramon> jaj
<mimecar> ramon: respira
<mimecar> y cuenta hasta 10 en cada frase
<Yoques> VAS BIEN! Acepta, dale a "Y" o así, enter, "S" no se que te va a pedir
<atot> raamon vuelvela a poner
<Yoques> ahhhh
<ramon> pa eso cierro?
<ramon> xd
<ramon> 23400ubeda
<ramon> ostias
<ramon> y la pongo aqui
<ramon> jaja
<Yoques> no te va a salir marcada, así que tranquilo, tu teclado SI ESCRIBE BIENN
<ramon> no si ya da igual
<ramon> k no salga marcada jajaj,,, joder..
<Yoques> jolin tio... que Danger
<ramon> jamas me habia psado esto,,,, es el coraje que tengo en lo alto
<ramon> bueno ya esta puesta..
<mimecar> ramon: en serio, toma un tila, descansa hoy
<mimecar> y entra mañana
<fosco_> bufff, sin acritud tio, vuelve a win, serás más feliz
<ramon> si quiero algo tengo que esforzarme
<ramon> y aprender
<mimecar> relajate un poco
<Yoques> ramon, tranquilo, todos hemos empezado, y casi todos nos hemos puesto de los nervios... pero luego ves que puedes hacer un montón de cosas, y que tu ordenador no te agobia con pop ups ni licencias ni "aceptar" ni tonterias, y no puedes dejarlo a un lado
<ramon> en fin, contraseña puesta, aceptado, y descargando
<Yoques> vale
<Yoques> ahora, la tila
<ramon> mientras descarga y no descarga muchas gracias x la ayuda,, se agredce
<ramon> true type core tal y tal,,  aceptar?
<mimecar> ramon: cuando acabes,
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<mimecar> y si instala cosas, reinicias la máquina al final
<ramon> ha salido una pantallita gris
<ramon> de configuraccion de ttf
<ramon> y abajo aceptar pero solo me deja entrar a una pag de referencia
<mimecar> acepta
<ramon> no me deja darle a nada, solo a la pagina  http://www.microsoft.com/typography/fontpack/eula.htm
<Deckon> ramon, fijate si no se te abrio otra ventana o en la terminal te dice algo que tengas que seleccionar
<Yoques> muévete con el tabulador
<ramon> jaj con el tab si va,,, gracias
<Yoques> es como si fuera un MS-DOS, o la BIOS de un ordenador, verdad?
<Yoques> y enter
<ramon> jaj con el tab si va,,, gracias
<ramon> ya veo,, hace 10 años o mas k no manejo ms dos
<ramon> para no perderme demasiado,, este proceso para que es exactamente?
<Yoques> no te has perdido mucho...
<mimecar> ramon: estas instalando contenido privado de otras plataformas
<Yoques> para que te instale todo de cosas que luego necesitarás y no sabrás que no venía de serie: escuchar .mp3 y cosas así
<Exio> y para eso hay que aceptar licencias privativas y blabla :P
<ramon> no si ya,,, en fin lo que os estaba diciendo para el que decia que vuelva a windows,,,, en princpio quiero tener acceso a lo poco que utilizo de un pc, sin tonterias de pop up y eso como me habeis dicho antes, con menos riesgo de virus, etc...
<Yoques> digamos que es un marrón que te estás evitando
<ramon> esto si reproducia mp3 y video de serie
<ramon> ...
<mimecar> ramon: no
<mimecar> los codecs no se pueden distirbuir
<ramon> si nada mas instalarlo he estado escuchando musica
<ramon> y ahora estaba viendo aida sin tocar nada
<mimecar> y el sistema los descarga de internet SI LO ACTIVAS en la instalación
<ramon> conforme se ha instalado
<ramon> ammm
<atot> Exio: estas aqui???
<ramon> eso si es verdad ves,,, no lo recordaba
<Yoques> jajaja... pues eres un campeón. Como el .mp3, pues otras tantas cosas que ya no te vas a tener que preocupar
<ramon> lo active durante la descarga, por eso quiza se decargo todo eso
<mimecar> los codecs no se pueden poner en el live cd de ubuntu
<Exio> atot: no, solo soy un fantasma!
<Yoques> mimecar, alguien sabe decirme por qué tampoco te instala el gparted, cuando sin embargo en el live-cd si que te viene?
<atot> Exio: uhuhhuhu que miedo
<GridCube> porque, en el livecd lo podes necesitar, pero como aplicacion normal la gente podria hacer lio
<mimecar> en el live cd hay más cosas que no se instalan
<ramon> otra cosita mientras esto trabaja,,, porque cuando minimizo desaparece la ventana y tengo que pinchar en la barra de la izquierda,,,,? se puede modificar?
<fosco_> Yoques: porque se supone que una vez instalado ya no necesitas cambiar las particiones, mientras que durante la instalación sí lo necesitas
<Exio> en el cd de instalacion no habia un boton "Bajar codecs automaticamente"
<Exio> o algo asi?
<GridCube> Exio, si usas ubiquity y la instalacion grafica tiene una opcion durante la instalacion para codecs propietarios si
<atot> por que Exio  si pero si tienes conexion y no es bajas es instalar creo
<Yoques> fosco_, incorrecta suposición... los manazas nuuunca paramos de tocar cosas... jeje... gracias por la aclaración. siempre pensé que era por cosa de permisos o así...
<GridCube> los baja de las interwebs, no vienen en el cd
<Deckon> ramon, no, lo de la barra en la izquierda es como un dock
<Exio> si si si
<Deckon> bueno, no como uno...es un dock
<ramon> entonces no puedo conservar una barra de herramientas con los archivos ejecutados minimizados?
<Exio> pero digo, no la puede haber activado?
<ramon> para saber de forma facil lo que tengo abierto?
<ramon> esto lleva un rato parado,,,, en ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<Exio> ramon: y si esperas un ratito mas?
<Deckon> ramon, en el dock te indica que programas tienes abiertos
<atot> ramon: tan solo tienes que fijarte y acostumbrerte
<ramon> creo que estaba finalizado,, porque no hacia nada, y ponia otra vez lo de poner comandos, he puesto el comando que me has dicho antes, el de update, y ahora upgrade,, y ahi esta bajando  google crhome y cosas asi
<Yoques> El 7 zip es p7zip, verdad?
<Yoques> porque para rars y todo eso lo va a necesitar fijo
<Deckon> que no ya va de serie?
<ramon> otra vez quieto todo y  ldcongif deferred processing now taking place
<Yoques> http://www.ubuntu-guia.com/2011/10/hacer-despues-instalar-ubuntu-11-10.html
<ramon> no me he caido no?? xd es que aqui no sale nada...
<Yoques> ramon, esa web te ayudará bastante. Casi siempre una opción rápida es éso.
<Yoques> "pero pa puego"
<ramon> muchas gracias yoques
<Yoques> "pa luego"
<ramon> jaja, se agradece de verdad
<Yoques> ahora te sonará a chino.
<ramon> bueno ahoramismo que deberia de hacer,, esto de los comandos ya esta acabado
<Yoques> mmm... puedes abrir los zip y todo eso?
<ramon> antes ya podia
<ramon> le daba doble click y salian abierto
<ramon> bueno ,, los tar
<Yoques> oki, pues tu dirás... lo que te falte eres tu quien lo puede saber mejor
<Yoques> pues lo mismo
<Yoques> sudo apt-get install p7zip
<ramon> ya esta tambien instalado
<Yoques> luego, el programa, querías el xchat, verdad? pues lo mismo... sudo apt-get install xchat
<Yoques> la lógica es aplastante, cierto?
<Yoques> y éste comando te pido por favor que te lo apuntes en un papel:
<Yoques> sudo apt-cache search PALABRA_CLAVE
<Exio> no necesita sudo
<Yoques> Pruébalo con lo que se te ocurra de programa
<ramon> y asi se bajan sin falta de buscarlos por la web no?
<Yoques> poseso
<ramon> sabiendo el nombre del programa lo busca el mismo terminal por internet?
<ramon> o algo asi
<Yoques> sip. Olvídate de las páginas de descargas
<ramon> entonces no es tan incomdo por el momento
<ramon> vamos a ver el amule xD
<Yoques> jajaja... bien... vamos bien encarrilados
<Yoques> (no te dije yo lo del emule, pero sabía que lo buscarías... jejeje ;P )
<ramon> jaj,, bueno me hablaron de algo bueno pa el wifi, como se llama ese programa??
<ramon> air yo no se que
<Yoques> apt-cache search PALABRA_CLAVE
<ramon> entendido xd
<satonio> aircrack-ng ?
<ramon> algo asi
<Deckon> ramon, no creo que sea sea momento paa que te metas con a-ng  hasta que estes mas en ambiente
<ramon> es por tenerlo ya ahi,, ya servira
<Yoques> no, créeme... no servirá...
<Yoques> no hoy, no mañana, no pasado...
<ramon> entonces te creo
<atl> como le dices eso si es la principal razon de su inmersion
<ramon> te aseguro que no atl
<ramon> es curiosidad
<satonio> ni que fuera el programa mas dificil de utilizar de la historia
<ramon> tengo adsl aqui en casa,, es simple trasteo
<Yoques> jajaja... no, hombre no... para eso que pruebe la liceCD de wifiway o wifislax, pero no aircrack-ng así de entrada
<Yoques> que se nos muere!
<satonio> yo he usado aircrack-ng con exito sin haber utilizado antes wifiway o wifislax
<Deckon> no es que sea difil, es solo que requiere nociones del sistema...seria correr antes de empezar a caminar
<Yoques> bueno... yo no soy muy apañao que digamos... y creí prudente enseñarle cosas con botoncitos...
<satonio> al menos antes tenian tutos en la pag de aircrack-ng
<satonio> si sabes que todo lo que te dicen tienes que hacerlo como root supongo que llega
<Yoques> bueno, ramon ... tenemos restricted drivers, desempaquetador de archivos comprimidos, amule y ADSL... ya puedes empezar a descargar todo el pr0n de internet... hasta que lo dejes seco...
<fosco_> yo apuesto lo que quieras a que no llega
<fosco_> ;)
<atot> ramon si quieres comprobar la seguridad de tu red puedes instalarlo
<ramon> sudodime como
<Yoques> algo más en lo que te podamos echar un cable?
<ramon> joder con el sudo
<ramon> xd
<ramon> se habvia quedado puesto ahi
<satonio> xDDDDDDD
<chilicuil> igual no le va a funcionar sin los modulos del kernel, mejor que vaya con las distribuciones que dijeron
<ramon> de momento lo del 3d que me habiais dicho antes
<ramon> y como añadir el servidor de irc hispano a smuxi
<ramon> o a xchat
<Yoques> atot, éso a quién se lo dices? A la interpol? jajajaja... venga, va... lo de comprobar tu seguridad no se lo cree ni el que lo escribió el primer dia...
<atot> podemos ver que ramon tiene telefonica en casa
<ramon> cabrones
<ramon> xD
<Yoques> jajaja
<fosco_> sabemos tu ip, tu nombre de usuario y tu clave
<ramon> lo chivara mi ip de irc
<ramon> xd
<fosco_> no necesitanos más
<Yoques> modera el lenguaje, ramon este canal es público, tate al loro
<atot> y si no es asi podra comprobar la seguridad de su vecino
<ramon> era una expresion amistosa.. sorry
<Yoques> yayaya... la de su vecino...
<ramon> habreis visto mi ip virtual supongo no?'
<atot> para poder notificarle luego que puede tener intrusos en su red
<Yoques> o la de todo el bloque... y la del bloque de enfrente...
<atot> ip virtual que me estas toreando?? ramon
<ramon> no, me refiero que si sabeis que tengo telefonica, x la ip virtual de el cliente irc
<Yoques> sip
<atot> ramon otro consejo cambia tu contraseña
<ramon> que podriais hacer con ella??
<ramon> or ejemplo?
<Yoques> ramon (~ramon@140.Red-83-34-0.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net)
<fosco_> nada nada
<Yoques> pero cámbiala, por favor
<Deckon> venga atot me arruinas la diversion
<atot> ramon:  ya ves que ha puesto Yoques
<Yoques> xD
<ramon> como la cambio? xD
<atot> jajajjaja Deckon  ser buenos
<atot> sudo passwd
<atot> asi ramon
<Yoques> pégasela a Deckon en un privado, junto con número de visa... y se cambia sola
<atot> perono aqui
<init> Yoques: lol
<Deckon> jejeje en efecto asi ocurre XD
<ramon> ya esta cambiada
<ramon> espero que no m la podais ver xDD
<atot> cousteau: tu sueles estar mucho por aqui
<cousteau> llueva o nieve!
<ramon> yoques,, tan tonto no soy joer,,, estoy pegao,, pero no abuseis
<ramon> jja
<atot> cousteau: y mi pregunta es por que no has pedido un cloack
<cousteau> pa qué?
<ramon> perdonad, lo de instalar lo del 3d como?
<Yoques> ?
<Yoques> que 3d
<cousteau> no soy op...
<Yoques> cubo de escritorio o que?
<ramon> antes he dichoque me iba un pco petao el escritorio
<ramon> cuando movia videos y eso
<ramon> y me han dicho que podia instalar yo no se que del 3d
<atot> sudo apt-get install blender
<Yoques> lo has probado de nuevo?
<ramon> el blender que es?
<atot> cousteau: yo tampoco soy op
<Deckon> ramon, un programa de diseño 3d
<ramon> pero yo me refiero par que vaya mas fluido elpc
<cousteau> si queréis un blender actualizado a lo mejor os conviene bajarlo de la página
<ramon> xk es potente, y va un poco petaillo con esto
<cousteau> no necesita instalación, y ya es 2.62
<atot> estan ya en la 2.62
<init> lol
<Deckon> ramno busca en tu menu o lo que sea el asistente de controladores restringidos
<Deckon> que grafica tienes?
<ramon> ni idea, pero de 1 g creo
<init> lspci | grep -i vga
<ramon> como busco ese menu,,,,,
<ramon> veo controladores adicionales, en confg de sistema
<Deckon> eso
<ramon> dice que no se estan usando controladores privativos en este sistema
<Deckon> ramon, pon en tu terminal el comando que paso init
<ramon> no me he enterado de na :(
<init> [init] x  lspci | grep -i vga
<Deckon> lspci | grep -i vga
<init> otra mas! :P
<ramon> pone que es cpatible
<ramon> compatible
<init> pasa la linea, deberia ser una por placa de video..
<Deckon> peganos aqui lo que te salio
<ramon> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 10)
<Yoques> una pregunta clave para gravar archivos... al flash-usb este mio de 256 gigas... hay modo de copiar de una carpeta a otra, rollo "a prueba de fallos" ???
<Yoques> se me ha dejado por copiar 1GB de los 90 gigas
<Yoques> ahora estoy repasando las películas, que van unas cuantas que se han gravado mal
<ramon> una cosilla ,, como añado el irc hispano aqui?
<Deckon> ramon, busca en lo de controladores adicionales si ahi algo de intel, si es asi lo selecionas y precionas en el boton de activar
<init> Deckon: los drivers oficiales de intel son libres
<ramon> en lo de controles adicionales no sale nada, se queda vacio
<init> ya vienen hasta en el kernel... :P
<Deckon> pero que no se instala un paquete para la aceleracion o algo asi?
<init> nopes
<ramon> solo se que no se nada, y que esto va lentito
<ramon> win me iba bastante mas fluido
<Yoques> si ves que no tira con los drivers que hay, hay convertidores de los drivers de windows a drivers para linux, que te lo hace el propio ordenador
<init> wtf?
<Deckon> worale eso no lo sabia
<init> eso no me la creo
<init> xD
<Yoques> créetelo
<init> pasa link con la info Yoques
<hashashin> nas
<Yoques> oki
<init> nas hashashin
<Yoques> GIYF creo que está ahí
<Yoques> xD
<Yoques> lo busco y os lo paso
<init> Yoques: ok...
<bbr> hola, para u10.10 cuales languejes debo instalar para que todo este en un solo lenguaje. Tengo algunas aplicaciones en otro lenguaje...
<Deckon> bbr, no todas las aplicaciones estan traducidas
<Deckon> pero por ejemplo firefox, thunderbird , etc si tienen su paquete
<bbr> Deckon: pero hay algunas como firefox que si lo estan y la tengo en otro idioma...
<Deckon> bbr,  entonces busca firefox-i18n-es o algo asi
<bbr> Deckon: vale
<bbr> como se nombra la aplicacion de versiones anteriores paragestionar el soft
<Deckon> no entendi
<Yoques> init, http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/NDISwrapper
<Deckon> el centro de software?
<init> Yoques: no sabia que ndiswrapper tambien funkaba con drivers de video
<Yoques> okiiiiiiiiiiii
<Yoques> la lié parda, pues...
<Yoques> jajajaja...
<bbr> si pero el anterior a u10.10
<init> con wireless y cosas "asi" si va
<Yoques> es que yo sabía que lo había tenido que usar porque no existian mis drivers, ahora... no sabía en qué
<Deckon> bbr, era el añadir y quitar programas creo
<init> synaptic?
<bbr> es que con el centro de soft que trae u10 no me es familiar.
<bbr> ese, synaptic
<Deckon> :S
<init> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<init> no va default?
<Deckon> +1
<init> -1
<init> :P
<xangua> bbr: sistema-administracion-soporte de idiomas ; y marcas el lenguaje pertinente
<Deckon> pero eso es para el idioma del sistema no?
<Yoques> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<Yoques> no hay comando alguno para copiar y re-copiar hasta que cada archivo dé como resultado la perfección?
<Yoques> o sea... por ejemplo, yo copio la carpeta con archivos a mi usb, y si no da cada archivo la suma exacta, pues lo elimina y lo vuelve a copiar, con un intento de 10 veces, pongamos por caso...
<Yoques> y si no, pues lo salta
<Yoques> digo yo... por alucinar un poco...
<Yoques> rollo httrack
<hashashin> Yoques, rsync?
<Yoques> voy a ver
<Yoques> es que no me acabo de aclarar... yo podría hacer algo estilo "rsync cp -10 /home/pelis/Bambi.avi /mnt/usb/Bambi.avi" ?
<Yoques> porque seria la leche de guapo
<atot> Yoques: rsync es para sincronizar
<atot> te copiara si detecta que el archivo es mas reciente que el otro
<atot> Yoques: lo que puedes hacer es un script con lo que quieras y ejecutarlo o bien de inicio o cuando quieras
<Yoques> ya... entonces creo que tampoco sirve
<Yoques> no se si en el comando cp hay alguna opción de checksum o algo así.. pero estoy mirando y no veo nada.
<Harpagornis> hay alguna manera de que en el xchat ya no tengas que hacer el /msg nickserv al iniciar?
<cousteau> Harpagornis, puedes conectarte con contraseña
<hashashin> atot, rsync usa hash y rolling checksum, no las fechas
<Harpagornis> pero sin tener que hacer el /msg cousteau ?
<cousteau> Xchat > Lista de redes > seleccionas tu red y Editar
<cousteau> y ahí puedes poner "Contraseña de servidor"
<atot> hashashin: no me referia a fechas
<Harpagornis> hay contraseña de nickserv y de servidor? se ponen las dos cousteau ?
<cousteau> contraseña creo que tienes que poner algo como   ":usuario contraseña"
<hashashin> atot, es lo que entiendo por reciente XD, a rsync le da lo mismo que el destino sea mas reciente, si el origen el diferente lo copia igual
<cousteau> hmm, no sé qué es la de nickserv
<Deckon> Harpagornis, eso solo si tienes registrado tu usuario
<Harpagornis> Deckon, lo tengo
<Deckon> ha pues pon tu contraseña en nickserver
<Harpagornis> ok
<cousteau> yo la tengo en la de servidor
<cousteau> como   :usuario contraseña
<init> sasl ftw!
<Yoques> jolines
<Harpagornis> ya está , gracias cousteau y Deckon
<atot> cousteau:  Deckon http://www.atotclic.es/2012/01/16/registrarse-en-canal-irc-de-freenode-net/
<atot> mirar ahi
<init> spam
<atot> Harpagornis: mira ahi
<cousteau> atot, Cambia. El. Icono.
<Harpagornis> atot, ya lo tengo registrato y todo, gracias
<init> ya tienen el nick registrado, Deckon ya tiene cloak, y cousteau sencillamente no quiere cloak
<Yoques> creo que lo que yo pedía era algo tan sencillo como cp -f
<Deckon> forsar?
<init> wtf?
<atot> cousteau: por que me decias lo del icono
<cousteau> atot, porque me va a dar un ataque epiléptico viéndolo cambiar tan rápido
<atot> lo tengo abandonado
<atot> si en eso tienes razon
<atot> pero es para imnotizar a los windonianos para que se vengan al lado oscuro
#ubuntu-es 2012-03-07
<Yoques> bieeeeen... con ésto ya me doy por satisfecho y doy la noche por aprovechada: cp -f -v -R /home/yoques/Videos/VISTAS/ /media/CACHARRITO/
<init> lol
<Yoques> buenas noches.
<romel2729> buenas noches
<romel2729> alguien me podria decir como hacerle para cambiar el guup
<romel2729> pues tube q formatear la particion de windowa y me arranca sol windows
<Deckon> grub
<romel2729> si
<Deckon> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<romel2729> perdon no se q a pasado q mi firefox esta todo en ingles
<romel2729> tube q reinstalar chatzilla para entrar por aca nuebamente como hacerle para ponerlo em español?
<romel2729> a su ves el menu contextual de esta sal me sale en ingles como hacerle para español?
<Deckon> para el firefox busca e instala firefox-i18n-es
<Deckon> lo del chat ni idea..a lo mejor no esta traducido
<atot> romel2729: sudo apt-get firefox-locale-es
<romel2729> pero no tengo linux
<romel2729> mejor dicho no e podido recuperar el grub
<atot> y qque tienes romel
<init> ...
<romel2729> en este momento estoy por windows seven
<atot> y el firefox??
<romel2729> y lo q trato de hacer recueparar mi grub para volver a tener ubuntu
<Harpagornis> romel2729, prueba un livecd o un cd de supergrubdisk
<atot> con el live cd
<romel2729> pues al formatear windows no me deja arancar o elejir que particion deseo usar
<atot> aputa estos comandos
<romel2729> ok
<atot> sudo fdisk -l
<romel2729> ahora vuelv
<romel2729> traigo lapicera
<romel2729> ok dale mano
<atot> sudo mount /dev/sdax /mnt (en /mnt se montara la partición donde está tu linux)
<romel2729> pregunta paso 1
<atot> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<atot> sudo chroot /mnt
<romel2729> sudo fdisk -1
<romel2729> o l
<romel2729> es uno o ele
<atot> grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<romel2729> atot
<romel2729> podes repetirlo poniendo paso 1 0 2 ,3
<sianhulo> amigos¿alguien sabe como restaurar la configuracion por defecto de wine?(ni .exes ni nada de wine abre,d ebe ser algo externo)
<romel2729> tengo duda si es despues de fdisk si es uno o ele
<atot> sudo fdisk -l  paso 1
<romel2729> perdon pregunto este linea termina en uno o ele
<atot> sudo mount /dev/sdax /mnt (en /mnt se montara la partición donde está tu linux)   paso 2 cambia sdax por la particion ubuntu
<atot> si es sdb pues sdbx
<init> sianhulo:la carpeta ".wine" del home tiene las configuraciones, puedes moverla (a .wine.bak por ejemplo) o borrarla directamente
<sianhulo> pero perderia las aplicaciones
<atot> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<romel2729> atot no me respondiste la primera linea de comandos termina en la letra ele o el numero uno?
<init> sianhulo: si ..
<atot> si termina en el
<atot> l = listar romel2729
<romel2729> ok
<sianhulo> tengo mas de 50 gb en aplicaciones, asi que mejor paso de esa solucion xd
<init> jaja
<atot> sudo fdisk -l  paso 1
<init> 50 gb? ponete win mejor :P
<atot> sudo mount /dev/sdax /mnt (en /mnt se montara la partición donde está tu linux)   paso 2 cambia sdax por la particion ubuntu
<init> sianhulo: realmente ni idea sin tocar el ~/.wine
<romel2729> pregunto lo podes subir a un pastebi
<romel2729> n
<atot> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<atot> si te lo subo
<init> sianhulo: por cierto, te recomiendo una cosita sobre wine veo que le usas mucho..los PREFIX's
<romel2729> gracias
<init> googleale un poco y veras que esta de lujo para probar apps y cosas asi :P
<atot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/872312/
<atot> romel hay lo tienes
<sianhulo> por cierto, tengo la duda de que porque no todas las apps se ven con alt+tab(me refiero a las abiertas, claro)
<init> apps nativas?
<romel2729> atot gracias a tot
<romel2729> bueno ya lo cpie los comandos espero me baya bien
<romel2729> pues en este momento no tengo otra pc a mano de lo contrario haria esto con ayuda tuya on line
<sianhulo> perdon por no aparecer, si, apps nativas
<romel2729> despues te cuento
<romel2729> gracias viejo
<init> sianhulo: :S
<sianhulo> (por ejemplo, este chat no aparece con alt+tab, y en vez de un triangulo relleno a la izq del icono, tiene el simbolo ">")
<init> sorry sianhulo, ahi ya ni idea
<sianhulo> todos los que no aparecen con alt+tab tienen ese simbolo(a saber)
<init> ya vengo
<init> voy a reiniciar
<VADER> adios
<Pani[c]> hola disculpen tengo una duda como se reconfigura un paquete instalado por ejemplo apt-get install xterm si lo configure mal como hago para que me despliegue la configuracion de inicio?
<factor_> hola a todos
<factor_> quisiera saber si alguien a tenido problemas para instalar los drivers de una nvidia gt 220 y como lo pudo solucionar. tengo ubuntu 11.10 al que me pueda ayudar muchas gracias
<juanmarr> hola no me funciona el microfono frontal
<juanmarr> que hago??
 * juanmarr debe configurar alsamixer
<xmuda> saludos colegas, alguien que me pueda asesorar con Bash?
<xmuda> nadie?
<xmuda> saludos colegas, alguien que me pueda asesorar con Bash?
<debsan> pregunta
<debsan> :S
<francovalledor> holanda
<francovalledor> alguien sabe como pucta crear una interfaz de red virtual y poder usarla desde network manager??????????
<francovalledor> ??
<francovalledor> alguien???
<alcon32> hola
<francovalledor> hola necesito ayuda
<francovalledor> hay alguien
<francovalledor> busqué por todos lados y no puedo hacer que funcione
<francovalledor> no hay nadie??¿?¿?
<francovalledor> hola kubot
<francovalledor> !seen francovalledor
<kubot> francovalledor was last seen in #Ubuntu-es 22 seconds ago: <francovalledor> hola kubot
<francovalledor> kubot, hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<nene> Hola!
<fosco_> buenas
<sisa_> hola, estoy pensando pasar de u10.10 a u11.10 pero no quiero perder mi home. Tengo mala experiencias pasadas con actualizacion de version desde synaptic . Manteniendo el mismo home y formatiando el punto montaje para la nueva version... que me desaparece? mantengo los programas que ya tenia. Alguna recomendacion?
<fosco_> sisa_: la particion home está separada?
<sisa_> fosco_: claro, siempre monto 3 particioines / swap y home
<fosco_> ok
<fosco_> pues puedes hacer la actualizacion sin perder ninguno de tus datos
<fosco_> yo recomendaría una actualizacion en caliente, desde el propio sistema, asi no perderás nada, ni datos ni aplicaciones
<fosco_> pero antes de hacer la actualización debes saber que la interfaz ha cambiado mucho
<fosco_> te quedarás sin gnome2 al actualizar
<sisa_> ya, lo he visto...
<sisa_> y que tal u12 hay diferencia en la interfaz respecto al u11.1 o la cosa sigue y se extiende a u12?
<fosco_> ubuntu 12.04 mantiene unity como interfaz de usuario
<fosco_> con bastantes mejores, pero a grandes rasgos es lo mismo
<fosco_> mejoras*
<sisa_> seria probar... con el riesgo de perder un sistema estable como el que tengo ahora, u10.10 con lo que cuesta ir montando too: repos... pijadas por aki, aplicaciones por alla....
<sisa_> a proposito, hasta cuando dura el u10.10 bueno, se quedo en u10.04
<CatalanGuy> ahora en abril caduca
<CatalanGuy> yo tb estoy en 10.10
<CatalanGuy> yo he leido por ahi que es mejor hacer una instalacion limpia
<CatalanGuy> porque el sistema ha cambiado mucho
<CatalanGuy> ir haciendo upgrades de golpe
<CatalanGuy> mal asunto
<CatalanGuy> 3 upgrades de golpe es mucho no creeis
<sisa_> CatalanGuy: por experiencia pasadas, y lo leido por ahi, es mejor una instalacion limpia. el problema es todo lo que tienes ya hecho se va al trasto....
<CatalanGuy> de 10.04 a 12.04
<CatalanGuy> exacto sisa_
<CatalanGuy> tienes que ser muy organizado y acordarte un poco de todo
<fosco_> yo he hecho instalaciones de todo tipo y casi nunca he tenido problemas
<CatalanGuy> yo no lo dudo, hare una instalacion limpia para ubuntu 12.04, y le pondre mate de GUI
<CatalanGuy> pq me gusta mas la filosofia de Gnome 2
<CatalanGuy> los paneles y todo eso
<CatalanGuy> lo que no tengo claro es si el sistema se hara un lio entre ubuntu y mint, pq Mate es de Mint
<fosco_> no hay ningun problema
 * xoan buenas
<sisa_> Por lo menos si existiera una opcion el los repos, algo asi  como un usuario con una lista de aplicaciones favoritas (como firefox) seleccionas todas tus apliaciones y a instalarse. Eso garantiza buena parte de la labor de cambio de version...
<sisa_> alguien conoce alguna forma de decirle a los repos: ehh instalame todos estos aplicaciones favoritas.... y desintala todo esto que viene de serie y no me gusta....
<fosco_> sí
<sisa_> la otra vez hice una lista de aplicaciones pero me hice un lio, no pude decirle a los repos ke me instalaran toaa la lista...
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install "listado de tus aplicaciones favoritas separadas por espacios"
<fosco_> sudo apt-get remove "listado de aplicaciones que no quieres"
<CatalanGuy> xD
<CatalanGuy> fosco_, con sudo su? xD
<sisa_> jo pero si hice eso, pero ni puto caso me hizo a la instruccion....
<fosco_> pues no lo hiciste bien
<sisa_> tenia, aplicacion, espacio, install
<sisa_> ahhh le listo todas las aplicaciones en la consola, yo lo hice desde un archivo...
<sisa_> no me salio...
<fosco_> desde un archivo también podrías hacerlo, pero es complicarse inutilmente
<sisa_> ehh a ver, se me ocurre, hacer dos particiones para el punto de montaje /(u10.1) y otra /(11.10). Luego, dos particiones para home(u10) y home(u11). Luego swap  una particion que puede ser usada si entro a u10 o u11 De esta manera no pierdo mi u10 estable. Que os parece la idea? Para un HD 500 gb eso no es naa no?
<fosco_> si eso es lo que quieres adelante
<sisa_> fosco_: se puede hacer? se puede usar la swap para dos versiones?
<fosco_> si
<sisa_> vale, vamos pa ya...
<sisa_> una pregunta, de donde puedo extraer la lista de las aplicaciones instaladas, ... usr...bin..?
<sisa_> para luego armar el apt-get install lista
<sisa_> sudo...
<fosco_> sudo dpkg --get-selections | tee lista
<sisa_> fosco_: eso es para hacerlo desde un archivo?
<fosco_> eso genera el archivo
<fosco_> te guardas el archivo "lista" en un pendrive o en el correo
<fosco_> luego restauras todas las aplicaciones de golpe con
<fosco_> sudo dpkg --set-selections < lista &&  sudo apt-get -u dselect-upgrade
<fosco_> es una manera de hacerlo, hay muchas
<sisa_> lo que intento es encontrar donde tengo todas las palicaciones que he instalado (escrita como las reconoce los repos)
<sisa_> vale
<sisa_> si, es cierto, esa lista la hice hace algun tiempo de esa foma
<cerdo> hola gente
<cerdo> erAbuelo que tal?
<cerdo> vengo a ver si me pueden ayudar con una dudilla
<cerdo> fosco_:
<cerdo> que hay?
<cerdo> join #Ubuntu-es-cafe
<gonzox1> buenos dias
<gonzox1> saben si existe forma de instalar un s.o a otro pc conectado en red fisica?
<cerdo> tengo un problema
<jmanuel_cool> muy buenos amaneceres
<FlordoToxo> hola... alguien podria ayudarme.. me han desaparecido las barras gnome, abro ula terminal y pongo los comandos necesarios ke he encontrado en foros pero al cerrar la terminal desaparecen de nuevo
<Deckon> y que comandos son esos?
<FlordoToxo> alguien sabria ayudarme ?
<debsan> FlordoToxo, ponele un & al final
<FlordoToxo> gconftool-2 --shutdown
<FlordoToxo> rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<FlordoToxo> pkill gnome-panel
<debsan> ahh para
<debsan> FlordoToxo, entenes lo que estás haciendo ?
<FlordoToxo> soy novato
<FlordoToxo> ni papa de linux
<Deckon> :S
<Deckon> y para que estas haciendo eso FlordoToxo?
<FlordoToxo> si kiero las barras pulso ctrl+alt+t y pongo gnome-panel
<FlordoToxo> pues que despues de actualizar el ubuntu me desaparecieron las barras y queria recuperarlas
<erAbuelo> tienes la ultima ubuntu?
<FlordoToxo> el 10.04 o 10 creo
<Deckon> erAbuelo, o/
<erAbuelo> hola Deckon :)
<erAbuelo> pero dices que actualizaste no?
<FlordoToxo> esta actualizado a 11.04 naty
<erAbuelo> es version de ubuntu no usa barras
<FlordoToxo> ahh
<erAbuelo> utiliza unity en lugar de gnome-panel, entre otras cosas
<FlordoToxo> y no se puede hacer para ponerlas ?
<erAbuelo> ni idea, no uso ubuntu :)
<FlordoToxo> unity ?
<Deckon> FlordoToxo, tu desk se debe de ver algo asi http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archivo:Pantallazo_Escritorio_Ubuntu_11_10.png
<FlordoToxo> pues no... no me aparece nada el escritorio vacio
<erAbuelo> nada, ni la barra superior ?
<Deckon> se a de haber muerto tu entorno por la actualizasion...por eso se recomienda mas reinstalar que actualizar de una version a otra
<FlordoToxo> ok.. muchas gracias
<FlordoToxo> chao
<Deckon> puf ya se fue....:S
<Pierrot> Hola a todos
<selina2> hola
<janb1el__> hola
<janb1el__> atotclic: hola
<janb1el__> hola
<janb1el__> quit
<janb1el__> exit
<dylan66> jos?
<janb1el> hoola
<Deckon> hi
<janb1el> hola
<janb1el> atotclic: hola
<AzoteLogiko> buenas tardes
<AzoteLogiko> esta tarde, he perdido sin querer el gnome. Ahora solo puedo entrar desde kde y en modo root. Uso Ubuntu 10.04 64bits
<AzoteLogiko> hay alguna forma de reinstalar el gnome que viene de serie o seria mas conveniente que actualizase a otra version de ubuntu?
<fosco_> AzoteLogiko, lo has "perdido" desinstalando paquetes?
<AzoteLogiko> fosco_, si ... exactamente fue con taskset
<fosco_> ok
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<AzoteLogiko> estaba yo montando un servidor apache + eclipse para hacer javascript
<AzoteLogiko> y la fastidie :(
<AzoteLogiko> voy a probar :)
<AzoteLogiko> wow, 614 Mb de instalacion . esto tiene buena pinta, jeje
<AzoteLogiko> gracias por adelantado fosco_
<fosco_> espero que sirva
<AzoteLogiko> nunca llovio que no escampara, que dicen en mi pueblo. seguro que damos con la solucion
<AzoteLogiko> a todo esto ... la nueva LTS esta a punto de salir, verdad?
<mimecar> en 2 meses
<AzoteLogiko> guay :D
<mimecar> con unity
<AzoteLogiko> jeje algo se podra hacer para quitarlo
<fosco_> se puede poner cualquier otro escritorio
<Ex> :P
<Ex> thanks erry
<AzoteLogiko> bueno, vamos a probar gnome ...
<AzoteLogiko> ahora vuelvo
<Ex> ups
<Ex> el thanks erry era para #freenode
<Ex> esto de tenerlos cerca me hace confundir >_>
<AzoteLogiko> hola de nuevo. fosco_ eres un crack, ya vuelvo a tener gnome como si nada hubiera pasado :-D
<AzoteLogiko> muchisimas gracias amigo
<mimecar> AzoteLogiko: la próxima vez, lee lo que se quita
<mimecar> :P
<AzoteLogiko> mimecar, ya ... pero es que entre en modo panico y me paralice
<mimecar> hasta que no le das a "aceptar" no se quita nada
<AzoteLogiko> yo simplemente habia entrado en taskset para quitar el apache que estaba instalado
<AzoteLogiko> lo deseleccione, toque aceptar  y de pronto vi que aquello empezaba a borrar paquetes y programas
<AzoteLogiko> supuse que quizas los reinstalaria, que seria algo de versiones, pero que va .. se cargo de todo xD
<mimecar> el sistema siempre elimina
<mimecar> no reinstala
<AzoteLogiko> ya, me ha tocado aprenderlo a palos jeje
<mimecar> tienes un backup del servidor para la próxima ?
<AzoteLogiko> mmm no
<AzoteLogiko> o sea, tengo copiada toda la /home en otro disco duro
<AzoteLogiko> pero me temo que los programas no estan ahi instalados
<mimecar> si usas un servidor web, los datos no están en principio en /home
<AzoteLogiko> ya ya. este es mi ordenador de casa. estoy aprendiendo jsp y he instalado el apache para ir probando
<AzoteLogiko> pero no es un servidor dedicado ni mucho menos
<mimecar> ok
<AzoteLogiko> hablando de aprender ... me vuelvo a estudiar , que el 13 tengo el examen jejeje
<AzoteLogiko> muchas gracias otra vez. un saludo!!
<mimecar> xDDDDDDDD
<ClownOfGod> bueno chicos/as me voy se cuidan todos
<fzeta> iep!
<omikron4> una pregunta ya que nadie pregunta... yo veo mi texto dentro de la caja de conversacion.. es decir, donde veo todas en color gris claro y apenas lo veo despues de pulsar enter.. como puedo camb biarlo.. es en el pidgin
<omikron4> aunque la de los demas la veo bien.. es solo lo que yo escribo lo que pasa a ser gris claro
<gonzox1> hola
<gonzox1> me han dejado un portatil para reparar,o he puesto en red cableada con mi sobremesa en el que uso ubuntu 11.10,hay forma de instalarle s.o mediante red?
<Paco_> hola gente
<gonzox1> hola
<Paco_> que hay gonzox1
<Paco_> que tal?
<gonzox1> intentando reinstalar s.o a un portatil prestado desde red
<gonzox1> pero no se si se puede hacer
<Paco_> desde red?
<Paco_> estas intentando instalar un ordena a traves de internet?
<gonzox1> si,bueno esa es la odea
<Paco_> O.O
<Paco_> WTF?
<Paco_> Yo no sabia que se podia hacer eso
<gonzox1> ni yo,creo k no se puede
<Paco_> jajajajaja
<Paco_> y como que te ha dado por hacerlo?
<Paco_> si no sabes si se puede xD
<gonzox1> investigaba si existe la forma de hacerlo
<Paco_> la verdad es que estaria curioso
<Paco_> pero seguro que seria complicado hacer eso
<Paco_> me explico, que alguien programe algo como eso
<Paco_> y que ademas sea seguro
<gonzox1> mas que nada por la cantidad de veces k necesita reiniciarse el pc durante la instalacion
<gonzox1> intentare hacerlo mediante usb,no se si el portatil arranca desde usb
<Paco_> si eso seguro gonzox1
<Paco_> al no ser que sea muy viejo
<Paco_> una cosa alguien sabe como puedo la ip desde linux?
<gonzox1> lo k unetbootin me dice imagen iso,la k me he descargado es nrg
<carnau> gonzox1, si que se puede, yo mismo lo he hecho
<Paco_> carnau sabes como ver la ip en linux?
<gonzox1> en el icono de red
<gonzox1> pon informacion de la conexion
<carnau> Paco_, ip addr o ifconfig <interfaz>
<carnau> gonzox1, aunque si tienes un usb, te será más rápido que no montarlo para hacerlo por red
<Paco_> carnau  aqui aparecen muchas cosas me imagino que es la parte inet
<carnau> gonzox1, Unetbootin te baja la iso que necesites, si no la tienes.
<Paco_> no?
<carnau> Paco_, para que necesitas la ip?
<gonzox1> pero ha de ser de windowa 7,la persona que me dio el portatil a reparar quiere eso
<carnau> Paco_,  si estás conectado por cable, probablemente sea 192.168.1.1
<carnau> gonzox1, entonces pregunta en un canal de windows, aquí no creo que nadie te enseñe a hacerlo.
<gonzox1>  no si no pregunte nada en verdad
<carnau> ah, pensé que habias preguntado, lo siento :S (pero se puede hacer si, aunque no lo domino)
<Paco_> no estoy por wifi carnau
<carnau> si no estás por wifi, estarás por cable
<Paco_> digo que estoy por wifi carnau
<carnau> en el anterior mensaje has escrito : no estoy por wifi carnau
<carnau> de todas formas, será el campo inet o inet addr según la herramienta que hagas servir, de la interfaz wlan0(probablemente)
<Paco_> gracias carnau
<chilicuil> hola o/
<gor> Hola buenas, he tenido Ubuntus por un tubo, pero me he quedado en el LTS 10.04. Instalé Google Earth pero la version 6 y no se ve el Street View. Si alquien en el mundo sigue usando la version LTS y le gusta la geografia y sepa la solución, que me lo diga ya
<gor> No forcé ningún pakete, añadi el repositorio Medibuntu
<alumno> hola
<alumno> hola
<alumno> hola
<alumno> holaa
#ubuntu-es 2012-03-08
<tynajas> Ola buenas noches
<tynajas> alguno me podría hechar una mano con squid??
<tynajas> alguno me podría hechar una mano con squid??
<tynajas> si alguien tiene conocimientos de proxy en ubuntu por favor ayundeme
<tynajas> alguien me hecha una mano??
<tynajas> ola
<tynajas> ola
<tynajas> ola
<tynajas> ola
<tynajas> ola
<tynajas> ola
<tynajas> ola
<atotclic_> ty
<Deckon> the ahorro el trabajo m4v  XD
<Deckon> *te
<m4v> no hay nada que hablar, respeten el topic del canal.
<m4v> de que hablar*
<tynajas> Ola
<tynajas> alguien tiene conocimiento sde squid en ubuntu 11.04
<tynajas> ???
<tynajas> ???
<tynajas> proxy en ubuntu necesito ayuda
<atotclic_> tynajas: que te pasa
<tynajas> tengo configurado proxy en ubuntu
<atotclic_> squid correo??
<tynajas> squid proxy
<atotclic_> ok
<tynajas> y quiero lanzar una aplicacion llamada sarg
<atotclic_> y cual es el problema??
<tynajas> que no se como lanzarla
<tynajas> se que en el fichero sarg.conf
<tynajas> debo de cambiar la version de squid
<tynajas> por que la que viene por defecto es squid
<tynajas> y yo estoy trabajando con squid3
<tynajas> despues te indica un directorio de salida para un fichero
<tynajas> y ya me quedo hay
<tynajas> despues tendría que generarme un index para visualizarlo
<tynajas> pero ya no avanzo mas
<atotclic_> has seguido algun tutorial??
<atotclic_> pon sarg en sangoogle
<tynajas> si lo puse unas 50.000 veces
<tynajas> aver si consigo algo
<tynajas> gracias de todas formas¡¡
<tynajas> jeeje
<atotclic_> tynajas: me voy a la cama
<tynajas> adios¡¡
<atotclic_> si mañana tioenes el mismo problema
<TE52> /join #Igloo
<TE52> /join #igloo
<m4v> tynajas: servidores proxy es un tema un poco avanzado para el soporte que se da en este canal, sobre todo si no tienes idea como funciona/configurar squid. Se puede saber para que querés instalar uno?
<tynajas> tengo instalado uno
<tynajas> y configurado
<tynajas> lo unico que quiero es ejecutar un visor de sucesos llamado sarg
<tynajas> y verlo mediante un index.html
<tynajas> pero no consigo hacerlo
<chilicuil> oh si, he usado sarg, mmm, pero de eso hace un rato
<tynajas> jejej
<tynajas> seguro lo usaste con la version de squid antiguia
<tynajas> antigua*
<tynajas> aghora va por squid3
<m4v> tynajas: lo que dijiste antes me dió la idea que querías actualizar squid a una version que no viene en Ubuntu
<tynajas> no
<tynajas> me explico
<tynajas> Tengo instalado en mi maquina Ubuntu servidor proxy squid3
<tynajas> definidos por unas reglas acl
<tynajas> cuando lo tengo funcionando
<m4v> squid3 y sarg está en los repositorios por lo que veo.
<tynajas> quiero ver quien se ha conectado a las páginas y a que páginas se han conectado
<tynajas> si si
<tynajas> es un paquete que te instalas desde synaptic
<tynajas> y te muestra gráficamente el log de tu proxy
<tynajas> pero hay que lanzarlo mediante un html que yo mismo debo de generar
<tynajas> y no se como
<m4v> miraste si hay algún man del sarg?
<tynajas> si
<tynajas> e mirado tutoriales
<tynajas> pero no consigo hacerlo
<m4v> man sarg<tab>
<guampa> tynajas: miraste tuts como este --> http://udiniqgeek.com/sarg_ubuntu.html
<tynajas> lo e mirado
<tynajas> aver si puedo hacer algo
<tynajas> ahora os cuento
<tynajas> voi a verlo
<tynajas> guampa
<bbr> uhff me desaparecio escritorio, la barra, too.. solo por activar el cubo en u11.10 Buscaba cambiar los iconos de la barra mas pequeños  configurando el compiz y naaa
<bbr> no veo como
<tynajas> jajajaaj
<tynajas> modo texto
<tynajas> esta mas bonito
<Pierrot> hola todos
<ivedci89> hay alguien por aqui???
<debsan> tal vez
<ivedci89> se puede hacer que el "protector de pantalla" bloquee pero deje ver todo lo que sucede en la pc igual?
<ivedci89> debsan:
<ivedci89> o sea... que deje todo a la vista, pero que si tocan algo pida clave.
<debsan> mira lo intenté hacer y no. Pero yo uso xfce. no se como será en gnome
<ivedci89> o sea estoy en una pension...
<ivedci89> y quiero pillar al que se atreva a tocarme la pc entendes? pues esta funcionando motion...
<ivedci89> debsan:
<debsan> ivedci89, el tema es que si la bloqueas no va a pasar nada
<debsan> motion ?
<ivedci89> motion es un software que capta el movimiento con la webcam y toma fotografias
<ivedci89> es de vigilancia
<debsan> si estaba leyendo
<ivedci89> ya configuré a motion para poder guardan en otra carpeta mas segura que /tmp
<ivedci89> *guardar
<ivedci89> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/62998 debsan
<debsan> pero entonces desactivá el scrrensaver y todos van a caer :)
<ivedci89> si, debsan haré eso mismo... bendiciones...
<over> bunos dias
<over> tengo una pequeña duda tengo un disco duro externo que he conectado a mi maquina de ubunto pero me salen todas las carpetas con candado osea de no tener permisos para abrirlas o modificarlas he probado con un chwon chgr e incluso darle permisos con chmod 777 a todo el directorio /media/ pero sigue igual y he de pasarlo al disco duro pero peta alguien me puede echar una mano? gracias :)
<usuario> hola a todos
 * xoan buenas
<esmirlin_> chicos una pregunteta, si tengo 11.10 instalado se actualizará a la 12.04 sin ningún tipo de problemas y sin ninguna pérdida de funcionalidad o es aconsejable hacer una instalación nueva¿?
<fosco_> se actualizará
<fosco_> y en principio lo hará bien
<fosco_> pero ningun proceso está 100% libre de errores
<esmirlin_> fosco_: es que tengo un dilema, actualmente estoy usando chakra porque kde me gusta bastante
<esmirlin_> pero hay cosas que no he conseguido hacer
<esmirlin_> y necesito ubuntu porque realmente hace todo lo que necesito (perdiendo el eyecandy de kde y alguna que otra funcionalidad chula)
<esmirlin_> pero aún no puedo instalar 12.04 por el tema de mi tarjeta gráfica (nvidia hybrid)
<fosco_> puedes instalar kde en ubuntu
<esmirlin_> kde en ubuntu no trabaja nada bien
<debsan> esmirlin_, que necesitas de ubuntu ?
<esmirlin_> bueno
<esmirlin_> no me matéis por lo que voy a decir
<debsan> :)
<esmirlin_> pero por mi trabajo necesito sí o sí msoffice
<esmirlin_> y en chakra no sé por qué no logro instalarlo
<esmirlin_> pero en ubuntu sí
<esmirlin_> con esta guía
<esmirlin_> http://wine-reviews.net/wine-reviews/applications/how-to-install-microsoft-office-2010-on-linux-with-wine.html
<esmirlin_> luego no consigo que kde escanée directamente a pdf
<esmirlin_> y ubuntu sí (no me vale mezclar apps kde con gtk, chakra está limitado en ese sentido)
<debsan> ok
<esmirlin_> y en el estado de pangolin actualmente no puedo intalar tampoco bumblebee (para nvidia) porque el repositorio ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates aún no está activo
<esmirlin_> ese es mi grandísimo dilema xD
<esmirlin_> que al fin y al cabo me da igual kde o unity mientras no pierda funcionalidades
<esmirlin_> he visto que el efecto de presentación de ventanas en compiz no me da la opción de añadir el botón de cerrar en las ventanas, cosa que gnome shell y kde sí, y me parece raro
<debsan> esmirlin_, si te funciona todo bien en ubuntu usaria ubuntu
<esmirlin_> exacto eso es lo que me estoy planteando
<esmirlin_> pero tendría que instalar 11.10
<esmirlin_> y mi "miedo" es que en nada saldrá la versión 12.04
<esmirlin_> y me jodería tener que instalarlo todo desde cero porque tengo que tunearlo bastante para dejarlo a mi gusto y pierdo muchísimo el tiempo :S
<esmirlin_> debsan:
<debsan> por ahí alguno te puede indicar mejor que yo, pero si probás instalando una alpha
<esmirlin_> por cierto, sabéis qué pasará con gnome shell en ubuntu 12.04?
<debsan> o beta
<esmirlin_> debsan: si ya salió la beta pero no me permite usar mi tarjeta gráfica aún, sé que se solucionará más adelante
<esmirlin_> pero aún así no me merece la pena :S
<debsan> :S
<esmirlin_> esto de tanta versión me está volviendo loco :S con lo genial que sería que fuera una rolling release o semi como chakra, y nos dejaríamos de tonterías xD
<debsan> y bueno es lo que hay
<debsan> yo instalaría 11.10 configuraría todo para que funcione y lo dejaría hasta que tenga tiempo de actualizar a 12.04
<debsan> esmirlin_, ^ Probablemente puedas actualizar y sin que se rompa nada
<esmirlin_> debsan: creo que voy a hacer justo eso
<Angolares> hola
<Angolares> buenas
<Angolares> tengo un rpoblemilla
<Deckon> o/
<Angolares> de un dia para otro la partición home va muuuuy lenta
<Angolares> se atasca el pc cada vez que abro una carpeta de archivos
<Angolares> que puede ser?
<Angolares> como lo soluciono?
<Angolares> he intentado con la herramienta de disco duro, desmontar y analizar pero no me deja
<Angolares> me da error y no me deja desmontar
<Deckon> has un testeo a la integridad de la particion con fsck
<Angolares> no me gusta esa herramienta siempre pasa lo mismo
<guampa> tenes espacio libre en la particion?
<Angolares> tengo que desmontar primero la particion?
<Angolares> si, un monton de espacio
<Deckon> para hacer el fsck si
<guampa> para desmontarla tenes que salir de la sesion grafica
<Deckon> seria bueno que lo hicieras desde tty
<Deckon> tambien lo puedes hacer desde un livecd
<Angolares> ok
<Angolares> la primera vez que me pasa esto ... que lentitud
<Angolares> solamente cuando toco el gestor de archivos
<Deckon> Angolares, tambien podrias probar lanzar nautilus desde terminal haber que devuelve
<Deckon> *a ver
<aaGp> alguien sabe como correr UnrealIRCd ??
<aaGp> ya lo compile y todo el caso es cuando quiero correrlo, lo debo de hacer con ./unreal start, pero la cosa es que me dice permiso denegado, cosa que necesito correrlo como root
<fosco_> pues ponle sudo delante+
<aaGp> lo hago sudo ./unreal start
<aaGp> pero me sale permiso denegado
<aaGp> perdon
<aaGp> aagp@aaGp:~/Unreal3.2$ sudo ./unreal start
<aaGp> sudo: ./unreal: command not found
<fosco_> pues o no lo has compilado, o no está ahi, o no se llama así
<fosco_> el mensaje es claro
<Deckon> +1
<fosco_> no te sale "permiso denegado" te sale "comando no encontrado" que es muy diferente
<Deckon> aaGp, linux diferencia entre mayusculas y minuscuals, ten cuidado que por eso no lo ejecute
<aaGp> ya lo había compilado, de hecho lo tenía en Mandriva, pero decidí en instalar Ubuntu, copie la carpeta en home como lo tenía, solo que en Mandriva, primero accesaba como root con su - y luego psswd, y ahora si me iba a la carpeta Unreal3.2 y luego si ,/unreal start
<aaGp> y listo
<fosco_> no he entendido absolutamente nada
<fosco_> haz ls -l unreal
<fosco_> sin salir del directorio donde estás a ver si realmente ese archivo está ahi
<aaGp> aagp@aaGp:~/Unreal3.2$ ls -l unreal
<aaGp> -rw------- 1 aagp aagp 4138 2012-02-19 00:50 unreal
<fosco_> ese archivo no es ejecutable
<fosco_> hazlo primero ejecutable
<fosco_> chmod +x unreal
<fosco_> y luego ejecútalo sin sudo
<fosco_> ./unreal start
<aaGp> agp@aaGp:~/Unreal3.2$ ./unreal start
<aaGp> Starting UnrealIRCd
<aaGp> ./unreal: 136: /home/aagp/Unreal3.2/src/ircd: Permission denied
<aaGp> esto aparece
<fosco_> seguramente se han modificado los permisos de muchos archivos
<fosco_> al hacer la copia se habrán cambiado todos a 600
<fosco_> puedes darle permisos 700 a ese archivo
<fosco_> pero es imposible saber si fallará por otro lado
<aaGp> voy a compilarlo de nuevo
<aaGp> de ahí vere que pasa
<janb1el>  /win 2
<janb1el> hola
<janb1el> dew
<janb1el> exit
<fosco_> xDD
<omicronn> buenasss
<omicronn> alguien me podría ayudar a instalar mi webcam?no lo consigo...gracias de antemano
<dylan66> es usb?
<fosco_> omicronn, sudo apt-get install cheese && cheese
<fosco_> y dime lo que ves cuando acabe
<omicronn> no, es interna del portatil
<omicronn> tengo un lg-x110
<Deckon> omicronn, intenta lo que dijo fosco_
<omicronn> vale fosco_  , se están instalando los paquetes
<omicronn> fosco_,  pues ya sale la imagen de la webcam
<omicronn> muchísimas gracias!!
<fosco_> ok
<omicronn> fosco_,  aunque en el terminal me ha salido esto: (cheese:6639): Gtk-WARNING **: Attempting to add a widget with type GtkImage to a GtkButton, but as a GtkBin subclass a GtkButton can only contain one widget at a time; it already contains a widget of type GtkLabel
<fosco_> eso da igual
<Ex> WARNING!
<fosco_> el tema es que la webcam funciona
<fosco_> si en algun programa no la ves ya sabes que es cosa del programa
<fosco_> ni de la cam ni de drivers ni de ubuntu
<omicronn> ok, muchas gracias
<hashashin> nas
<jahdyestroh> Follow @Invisible y tambien @2O12StopKony Veanlo y Apoyen http://tinyurl.com/6q49tqe
<guampa> !spam
<kubot> En #Ubuntu-es no queremos spam o propaganda de ningún tipo, sea de canales IRC, o temas relacionados con Linux. Es molesto y de mala educación.
<jahdyestroh> no es spam, es para dar a conocer los crimenes ke comete kony encontra de los niños,
<guampa> no importa jahdyestroh
<mimecar> ya, pero no es algo que tenga relación con el canal
<guampa> no vuelvas a postear info o links no solicitados
<francovalledor> hola alguien sabe como crear interfaces virtuales en ubuntu??
<guampa> francovalledor: que clase de interfaz virtual?
<francovalledor> para conectar una máquina virtual
<francovalledor> por alguna razon algo me crea 2 interfaces virtuales
<guampa> que virtualizador?
<mimecar> configura bien la máquina virtual
<francovalledor> mas la que yo creé
<francovalledor> ya tengo la interfaz virtual creada, el problema es que network manager plasmó
<guampa> francovalledor: que virtualizador estas usando?
<francovalledor> KVM
<guampa> francovalledor: podes ver la interfaz con ifconfig?
<francovalledor> si, veo mas de las que deberia.... br0 es la q creé desde /etc/network/interfaces
<francovalledor> eth0 es la que tengo fisicamente
<francovalledor> virbr0 no tengo idea de donde salio
<francovalledor> ni como borrarla
<francovalledor> br0 funciona correctamente
<francovalledor> el problema es que network manager ha plamado
<francovalledor> plasmado
<mimecar> ese interfaz es de qemu
<francovalledor> como la borro??
<francovalledor> porque no es un puente
<mimecar> http://www.open-sharedroot.org/faq/administrators-handbook/cluster-system-administration/virtualisation/redhat-what-is-the-virbr
<guampa> para arrancar network manager proba nm-applet
<francovalledor> tiene un ip 192.168.122.*
<mimecar> no lo borres porque "no te gusta"
<francovalledor> debería tener 10.155.155*
<guampa> pasa por pastebin la salida de ip r
<Harpagornis> chicos, para convertir de odt a pdf , no habia un comando?
<mimecar> Harpagornis: libreoffice lo hace
<Harpagornis> mimecar, en el guardar como?
<mimecar> imprimir en pdf
<francovalledor> sigue igual (arranca pero no funciona)
<francovalledor> (el dispositivo no está gestionado)
<Harpagornis> mimecar, cierto, gracias, xd
<guampa> francovalledor: al parecer es una interfaz para nat -> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-kvm-disable-virbr0-nat-interface/
<francovalledor> si... emmm me perjudica en algo???
<francovalledor> desde virt-manager la borré...
<francovalledor> pero sigue ahí
<mimecar> francovalledor: sabes los cambios que haces
<mimecar> o borras cosas directamente?
<francovalledor> lo borre desde virt-manager, virt-manager debe saber XD
<guampa> en la doc de libvirt dice como hacer para marcar la interfaz para que no la maneje NetworkManager -> http://wiki.libvirt.org/page/Networking
<francovalledor> gracias
<francovalledor> voy a leer todo lo que me pasaron
<francovalledor> cualquier cosa vuelvo
<francovalledor> adios
<selina2> HOLA
<aaGp> buenas, alguien sabe como puedo habilitar puertos en mi firewall ??
<Cogito446> aaGp, que servicios?
<aaGp> ircd
<mimecar> aaGp: busca el puerto que necesitas y añadelo a tu router
<cousteau> creo que es el 6667, o era el 8001?
<cousteau> suele estar en "Applications and gaming" en el menú del router, o "Port forwarding"
<rafael> hola buenas noches,que version de wine me recomiendan.... la 1.3  o la 1.2?
<hashashin> rafael, la 1.4 salió ayer
<rafael> gracias voy a mirar..
<rafael> no me aparece en centro de sofware ,les preguntaba por cual version debia decidirme por si alguna de ellas era inestable...
<mimecar> rafael: no te aparecerá
<rafael> como podria instalarla? seria inestable?
<mimecar> tendrás que usar repositorios externos de ubuntu
<mimecar> que no están probados
<rafael> entonces no es muy recomendable'
<rafael> me gustaria una que fuera estable
<mimecar> entonces usa la versión que está en los repositorios de ubuntu
<rafael> sabrias decirme a que version corresponde la que esta en los repositorios'
<mimecar> el centro de software te lo dirá
<mimecar> 1.2 / 1.3
<rafael> si hay dos
<rafael> cualquiera es valida?
<mimecar> el paquete "wine" solo instalará una
<rafael> ya ...pero debo elegir cual de las dos...
<mimecar> el paquete wine tiene dos versiones diferentes?
<rafael> pensaba que si...
<rafael> perdona la ignorancia
<mimecar> instala la que quieras
<mimecar> lo normal es que solo tengas una versión del programa
<cousteau> apt-cache policy wine
<cousteau> hay paquetes wine1.2 y wine1.3; si instalas wine a secas te instalará una en concreto de las dos
<rafael> claro no podria tener las dos aparte de que tampoco creo que me hicieran falta
<cousteau> creo que son excluyentes
<rafael> es lo que preguntaba si sabian que paquete se instalaba por defecto eligiendo wine a secas y cual de ellas seria mas recomendable....
<rafael> excluyentes?
<rafael> vamos que tampoco es seguro
<rafael> bueno pienso que instalare la 1.2 gracias por la ayuda
<cousteau> el 1.3 es como de desarrollo, pero creo que irá mejor
<aaGp> cousteau: la cosa es que ya lo abri en mi router, de hecho hago un scan de puertos a mi ip al puerto 6667 y si me sale abierto, pero al momento de querer conectarme al servidor por la ip nomas nunca conecta..
<cousteau> aunque a lo mejor es inestable, no sé
<cousteau> aaGp, bien, entonces el router está abierto pero no hay nada escuchando?
<cousteau> ¿cómo te intentas conectar al puerto?  ¿desde otro ordenador de fuera?
<aaGp> de aquí mismo
<aaGp> como veo
<aaGp> que puertos
<aaGp> estoy escuchando
<aaGp> ?
<rafael> instalare la 1.2 por seguridad ,gracias
<cousteau> (creo que muchos routers no permiten "conectarme como si fuese desde fuera" (loopback))
<mimecar> aaGp: haces un escaneo de puertos desde el exterior?
<aaGp> si
<cousteau> aaGp, usas un proxy para conectarte a internet?  o esa ip es tuya?
<cousteau> porque si tu ip es tuya, tu IRC va bien :)
<aaGp> si ya vi
<aaGp> hehe
<gustavo> que tal amigos una consulta como hago para trasladar mi ubuntu de partición dejando la que migro con wxp sin hacerme mucho lio y reinstalar todo
<mimecar> para que lo quieres mover a otra partición?
<gustavo> es como que wxp me reconociera solamente el primer espacio del disco mientras que con linux no tengo problema.
<mimecar> no se instala?
<gustavo> no quise probar por que reconoce solo la partición donde estoy ahora
<mimecar> la partición se la tendrás que crear nueva
<mimecar> no hay una solución sencilla para mover un sistema instalado
<gustavo> a bien
<gustavo> mando todo de 0 entonces gracias!
<mimecar> o no instales windows
<gustavo> por desgracia tengo que hacerlo la union vecinal del barrio transmite mediante shoutcast y después de muchos intentos no logré transmitir de forma eficiente, por otro lado hay software en la universidad que me lo exigen
<gustavo> hace años ya que migre por completo pero a veces como dice el dicho es un mal necesario
<mimecar> usa una máquina virtual
<gustavo> la tengo pero la transmición de la radio no es de lo mejor, solo puedo transmitir temas, al hablar, pareciera que genera algún conflicto y no se escucha nada del otro lado solo descarga
#ubuntu-es 2012-03-09
<chilicuil> o/
<Pierrot> hola todos :D
<TR3M0R> hola, como estan?
<Pierrot> bien y tu
<TR3M0R> bien gracias
<TR3M0R> una consulta, habra algun asistente tipo SIRI para ubuntu 11.10?? que tenga reconocimiento de voz y eso?
<TR3M0R> buenas !
<TR3M0R> alguien de pie?
<TR3M0R> :P
<Deckon> TR3M0R:  sphinx
<TR3M0R> Hola Deckon
<Deckon> member:identifier:tr3m0r
<Deckon> :
<Deckon> una consulta, habra algun asistente tipo SIRI para ubuntu 11.10?? que tenga reconocimiento de voz y eso? sphinx
<TR3M0R> ahhhhh perdona, es que sali e instale el xchat, probare tu recomendacion
<TR3M0R> gracias!
<Rofocale> wenas
<Rofocale> wenas
<Rofocale> alguien ha montado samba con ldap y unir un windows al dominio ?
<root_> m4v: estas?
<Guest98995> hola amigos, que tal? necesito algo de ayuda, resulta que hace unos dias le puse una pequeña placa de video a mi pc, el tema es que cada vez que inicio la pc tengo que ir a nvidia settings para cambiar la resolucion ya que arranca con 800x600 y no con 1024x786 como deberia, como me gustaria...la pregunta en si es, alguien sabe como hago para no tener que cambiarla cada vez que arranque la maquina?
<Illuminati> hola
<Illuminati> Alguien ya instalo el ubuntu 12.01 LTS ?
<chilicuil> hola o/
<chilicuil> sip Illuminati, yo lo instale en una maquina virtual
<Illuminati> y que tal funciona?
<chilicuil> Illuminati: pues me dio problemas unity 3d, pero unity 2d anda bien
<chilicuil> mmm, con andar bien me refiero a que funciona la terminal y firefox
<chilicuil> que es todo lo que ocupo -.-'
<Illuminati> jajaja
<Illuminati> se sabe algo para ponerle el escritorio clasico
<Illuminati> unity no me gusta nada, soy un poco old school
<francovalledor> hola alguien tiene un raspberry pi???
<Pierrot> hola mundo
<talueses> Se que esta consulta no va acá, pero, tocar no es entrar.
<talueses> Tengo el siguiente problema: Tengo Ubuntu 10.10 instalé KDE pero al intentar iniciar, se cae y regresa a la pantalla de usuario.
<talueses> Qué debo hacer para iniciar el entorno gráfico? Quisiera probar KDE.
<manel2020> buena talueses, no se si has probado a inciar sesion (en la pantalla del login abajo) con sesion grafica distinta?
<manel2020> con objeto de tener un entorno grafico
<factor2> hola a todos quien me puede ayudar con dos pequeños problemas por favor
<factor2> primero no me detecta el lector micro sd y segundo al reiniciar no me mantiene las configurac iones  compiz a quien me ayude le estoy agradecido
<factor2> help please
<ikonia> any chance I could borrow a spanish speaker for a moments help in #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<ikonia> all sorted, thanks
<Like> helped el nico adelante
<Like> QRZ
<Like> bueno parece que no hay nadie QRZ Esto es CQWW
<Like> QRZ
<Like> QRZ??
<factor2> soy nuevo en el chat guienme por favor
<Like> Buen dia Saeta QRZ
<Like> 17:00 QRZ
<hashashin> QSL
<hashashin> pero dejalo ya XD
<Like> RX Stand By 73
<hashashin> QSY #ubuntu-es-cafe
<laurence> Holas
<laurence> Por fin encontré una app excelente de irc para iPad: LimeChat, no extraño nada el xchat del MacBook con Ubuntu.
<laurence> Hasta que tengamos Ubuntu en las tablets.
<factor2> hola como estan??
<laurence> Casi bien factor2
<factor2> me pueden dar una mano con dos pequeños problemas??
<laurence> para eso está el canal
<factor2> gracias te explico
<factor2> uno las configuraciones compiz se desaparecen cuando reinicio y dos no me detecta el lector micro sd
<factor2> dede ya muchas gracias si me lo puedes solucionar
<muscat_> factor2, que versión de ubuntu usas (cat /etc/issue)
<muscat_> sudo cat /etc/issue
<factor2> fusion 3
<factor2> ubutu 10.04.4 lts
<factor2> disculpa la demora en responder
<tony2> hola: he instalado ubuntu 11.10 64 bits machacando una version anterior y he perdido el grub. He arrancado con supergub-disk. ¿Cómo restablecerlo?
<Deckon> tony2, http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/SuperGRUB2Disk
<tony2> Deckon: gracias, voy a ver
<corina> hola necesito ayuda para compartir un escaner en la red
<corina> seguí muchos post parecidos a este http://blog.miasoftware.net/?p=119
<corina> segun uno de esos post si hago 'telnet localhost 6566' desde la maquina host
<corina> deberia responder al telnet
<corina> el problema es que cuando hago telnet (ip del host) 6566 no responde
<corina> y mucho menos si quiero usar xsane desde la red
<corina> alguien podria ayudarme??
<corina> nadie??
<Deckon> corina,  http://usuariodebian.blogspot.com/2010/04/compartir-el-escaner-en-la-red-local.html
<Deckon> supongo lo que tienes es un server de impresion?
<corina> no, es para una amiga maestra...
<corina> bueno ahora cuando hago telnet responde
<corina> pero el xsane queda 'escaneando dispositivos'
<corina> Deckon Î
<Deckon> ??
<corina> era una flecha hacia arriba XD
<Deckon> ni idea corina
<Deckon> corina, por que no pruebas a correr sane y vez si te regresa algun error
<fosco_> buenas
<keyro> al reiniciar ufw que es lo que realmente dice el aviso? ¿es un error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/876056/
<fosco_> exactamente lo que pone
<keyro> que es el the restart(8) utility?
<fosco_> restart es un comando del sistema
<keyro> y eso señala un error?
<fosco_> te está dando un aviso
<Deckon> nom un error te dice "error"
<fosco_> que parte es la que no entiendes?
<keyro> dice al principio que el script es un script para advenedizos o algo asi y lo de restart 8 no se a que se refiere pero dice que es mas recomendable recurrir a esa figura 8
<fosco_> ni idea de inglés, no?
<keyro> el ingles tecnico se hace dificil de digerir
<fosco_> te dice que en lugar de usar el viejo método sudo /etc/init.d/"servicio" restart
<fosco_> uses la nueva manera sudo service "servicio" restart
<keyro> si pongo ese comando tal como lo escribes creo que no sucedera nada
<keyro> sudo service restart
<fosco_> eso no es lo que yo te he puesto
<keyro> o seria sudo ufw restart?
<fosco_> sudo service ufw restart
<keyro> ok
<over> buenas tardes
<keyro> ahora me pone ufw start/running sin darme ningun aviso eso quiere decir que de la forma que lo hacia antes no reiniciaba realmente el servicio o los servicios de ufw ?
<fosco_> antes funcionaba
<fosco_> ahora tambien
<fosco_> sólo que la segunda manera es más correcta
<keyro> es mas correcta por que esa instruccion recomendada es mas segura ?
<fosco_> no es ni más segura ni menos
<fosco_> simplemente es la que se usa ahora
<keyro> es posible conseguir que la consola se ejecute en otro idioma que no sea el ingles?
<Deckon> keyro, se supone que tu terminal esta en tu idioma pero no todo esta traducido
<Sapote> corina: si xsane se queda escaneando dispositivo es porque no lo reconoce o no tiene acceso
<Sapote> corina: pocas veces he utilizado xsane, pero creo que el scan de dispositivos tenia que iniciarlo como root
<corina> Sapote, gracias
<debsan> corina, qué scaner es ?
<corina> hpaio:/usb/Photosmart_D110_series?serial=BR148FK15Q05N9' is a Hewlett-Packard Photosmart_D110_series all-in-one
<corina> DaniGO83@#debian-es me ha dicho que no me servirá para red....
<corina> lo que quiero hacer ahora es un script en ssh para escanear....
<debsan> ok
<corina> segun veo en un articulo lo han usado con una f380
<corina> que es bastante basica
<corina> y ha funcionda
<corina> funcionado
<factor2> hola a todos como estan??
<fosco_> bien, gracias
<factor2> hola fosco
<factor2> tengo un problemita me puedes ayudar??
<fosco_> plantea el problema directamente al canal
<factor2> no me detecta el lector micro sd
<Acro> sistema virtual o real?
<factor2> tengo ubuntu fusion 10.04.4 ltd
<Acro> yo o estoy instalando ahora ;)
<factor2> yo es la primera ves que pongo sistema linux
<Acro> no te arepentiras
<factor2> gienme por favor es la primera o segunda ves que entro en el chat
<mimecar> factor2: ubuntu fusion?
<Acro> pero contesta es un entorno real o usas una maquina virtual
<factor2> sistema real
<factor2> elimine windows y lo instale
<Acro> bien. busca en internet si estan los drives de tu placa para linux
<factor2> si eso es lo que quieren saber?
<mimecar> un lector de tarjetas no necesita drivers
<Acro> mi hp si, los tiene
<mimecar> Acro: están incluidos dentro del kernel
<factor2> entonces que puede ser el lector yo se que funciona
<mimecar> metes la tarjeta micro sd en un adaptador y después en el lector
<mimecar> y no pasa nada?
<Acro> ¿en lugares te sale el lector de tarjetas?
<factor2> si hus un adaptador
<Acro> habia un sitio donde se le decia que automontara ls unidades externas al pincharls pero ahora no lo recuerdo
<factor2> tengo dos adaptadores uno para las tarjetas mas antiguas y uno mas nuevo y ninguno me los toma
<Acro> y te aparecen los 2
<mimecar> factor2: has puesto la 10.04 por alguna razón?
<factor2> por si querian la vercion del so es ubuntu 10.04
<mimecar> pon primero todas las actualizaciones pendientes de la 10.04
<factor2> ya lo hice solo hice y solo me da herror en dos o tres
<mimecar> que error?
<mimecar> si son varias líneas ponlo en pastebin
<mimecar> !paste factor2
<kubot> factor2: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<factor2> ahora te lo digo
<factor2> tengan paciencia recien le estoy agarrando la mano
<factor2> hola disculpen la demora
<Pierrot> :D hoooola todos
<erAbuelo> buenas
<Deckon> erAbuelo, o/
<erAbuelo> hola Deckon
<Like> ARZ
<Like> Buenas tardes
<Like> ******************* BIENVENIDOS A OTRA EMISION ESTA CORRESPONDIENTE AL DIA NO 9/3/12 **********************
<mimecar> Like: no pongas eso
<george2002> hi
<Like> Hi george2002
<Like> helped el nico adeelante
<Like> mimecar tiempo sin copiarte
<george2002> O_o
<george2002> hola gente, que mas mimecar como va todo
<Like> zm
<kyro_> hola, es posible hacer que la consola en ubuntu se ejecute toda en español?
<erAbuelo> si
<Deckon> kyro_, tu terminal debe estar en español es solo que no todo esta traducido a este
<kyro_> y como puedo ponerle un parche o similar para que funcione toda en español?
<mimecar> tendrás traducido la ayuda
<mimecar> pero los comandos tienen cosas en inglés
<kyro_> yo quiero que la consola hable solo en español
<duende> hola tengo un problema con apache, cuando por ejemplo quiero ir a  localhost/miproyecto me da la opción de descargar un archivo phtml .... en sí no sirve apache la lo reinstalé y nada
<erAbuelo> duende: lo tienes mal configurado
<duende> y cómo hago erAbuelo?
<mimecar> kyro_: si has instalado ubuntu ya lo tienes en español
<erAbuelo> mira la documentacion, la configuracion de apache no es algo simple
<mimecar> qué es lo que te sale en inglés?
<duende> .. bueno ... erAbuelo y porque si lo desinstaló y lo instalo de nuevo no coloca las configuraciones por defecto??
<kyro_> no porque cuando me sale un mensaje de aviso en la consola esta me lo pone es ingles muy tecnico y ahi me pierdo
<erAbuelo> no basta con desinstalar, tienes que purgar la instalacion
<mimecar> kyro_: ponlo en pastebin
<paft> ubuntu
<erAbuelo> sudo aptitude purge apache2 o algo asi
<mimecar> duende: para que tienes un archivo con extensión phtml ?
<paft> hola alguien habla español, nesecito ayuda
<paft> duende eres de arica
<erAbuelo> yo no, yo hablo castellano
<paft> abuelo
<paft> me ayudas
<erAbuelo> pregunta, no somos adivinos :)
<kyro_> la consola de ubuntu es una consola de babel y por eso no conoce el español en sus avisos : http://paste.ubuntu.com/876464/
<paft> alguien me podria ayudar, ayer compre un compaq cq43, venia con suse, pero por costumbre lo cambie a Ubuntu, no puedo activar la wifi
<paft> alguien tiene idea que podria ser el problema
<mimecar> kyro_: algunos de los programas no tienen la traducción
<erAbuelo> paft: puede que tengas la wifi apagada
<paft> entro a la configuracion y no me deja encenderla,
<paft> la tecla tampoco deja encenderla
<erAbuelo> paft: probaste ?
<paft> que
<erAbuelo> el boton
<kyro_> que alguien incorpore un traductor como el de google o similar a la consola de ubuntu y arreglao
<paft> lo aprimo solo y no hace nada, fuencionar en combiancion  con otro??
<erAbuelo> kyro_: ya tienes proyecto, cuando lo tengas listo avisa y lo probames
<erAbuelo> *probamos
<mimecar> kyro_: y quien controla las traducciones?
<Deckon> kyro_, y los desarrolladores te dira, aprende ingles y arreglado
<kyro_> la comunidad puede desempeñar esa funcion de correccion
<paft> abuelo leiste
<erAbuelo> paft: tengo que salir, a ver si alguien te puede ayudar, yo vuelvo mas tarde, probablemente
<mimecar> kyro_: y si el mensaje es del kernel que haces?
<kyro_> no dicen que el kernel de ubuntu es muy inteligente pues deberia ser poliglota
<paft> alguien me pude ayudar
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> paft: tienes el botón del wifi activado?
<kyro_> para hacer busquedas en la internet no tengo que poner las palabras en ingles por que eso mismo no se puede hacer con la consola de ubuntu al dar sus avisos?
<mimecar> kyro_: si es un mensaje del kernel no debe estar traducido
<mimecar> las traducciones ocupan espacio
<kyro_> pues que hagan un kernel para ubuntu que sea tipical spanish y ya ta
<mimecar> claro
<mimecar> y hacemos un kernel diferente para cada idioma
<mimecar> y metemos todos los kernels en un dvd
<mimecar> paft: tu portatil tiene un botón para deshabilitar el wifi?
<paft> <mimecar> no se activa manual
<paft> el boton del teclado no hace nada niciquiera cuando esta iniciando arranque
<mimecar> en la parte superior derecha de la pantalla te sale el icono de redes?
<paft> <mimecar> correcto no hace nada esta en color naranja o amarillo
<mimecar> en el icono de redes?
<over> buenas noches gente
<over> alguien me puede echar una mano para meter dos discos duros en el fstab que me esta dando problemas
<over> :)
<paft> el icono de redes, cuando saco el cable derrepente se activa activar inalambricas, pero cuando aparece tampoco hace nada
<paft> de hecho en este rato aparece para pincharlo
<duende> over que formato tienen las particiones?
<over> http://paste.ubuntu.com/876506/
<over> duende, son dos tengo en ext4 y en ntfs
<over> lo curioso es que son sata y me los detecta como externos
<duende> si porque no se arrancan desde que inicia linux
<duende> pille el archivo fstab del pc mio
<duende> http://pastebin.com/B06hLSRH
<kyro_> over, Solaris lo usas como servidor o escritorio?
<duende> le servirá de guía
<over> gracias
<over> voy a echarle un ojo
<over> kyro_, perdona no te comprendo
<kyro_> solaris es un sistema muy rigido para usarlo como os de escritorio por eso preguntaba
<over> lo uso como servidor privado
<over> tb le doy uso de escritorio la verdad
<kyro_> pero seguramente sin poder llegar a todas las posibilidades que ofrece usar una distro tan flexible como ubuntu
<xangua> !ot | kyro_
<kubot> kyro_: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Guest6091> hola gente, por que cada vez que prendo mi pc tengo que cambiarle la resolucion a la pantalla? alguien sabe como dejarla para que arranque bien (1024x786)? me pasa desde que le puse una placa nvidia
<Deckon> nvidia-xconfig?
<Guest6091> que es eso? soy algo nuevo en lo que son placas de video
<Guest6091> y en linux tambien en realidad
<Deckon> ve a tu gestor de controladores privativos o algo asi se llama
<Deckon> ve si tienes el modulo "recomendado" activado
<Guest6091> si ya esta instalado y activado
<Guest6091> desde nvidia settings es donde cambio la resolucion cada vez que prendo la pc, pero quiero hacer algo para que arranque con la que tiene que ser y no tener que cambiarla manual
<Deckon> supongo que tengas que editar tu xorg...mas info en google
<Guest6091> justamente es mi primera experiencia con la edicion de xorg y queria saber si hay alguien que pueda ayudarme
<Guest6091> una vez que cambio la resolucion se me habilita una solapa que dice Save to X Configuration File, le tengo que dar ahi?
<Deckon> si, eso es para guardar las modificaciones, te recomiendo hagas un respaldo del archivo antes por si te lo cargas
<Guest6091> como lo hago?
<Deckon> por ejmplo cp archivo/de/xorg  /ruta/del/respaldo/xorg.back
 * cousteau prefiere algo como   xorg.conf -> xorg.conf.20120309   así sabes de cuándo es el backup
<Deckon> +1
<cousteau> o xorg.conf.20120309.old (o .bak) si lo prefieres
<Ex> xorg.conf.2012.03.09.17.17.03.bak
<Ex> con hora local y todo (?)
<cousteau> lo que es muy útil si piensas hacer un backup cada minuto o menos
<Ex> haciendo eso llene 3g en dias .. jaja
<cousteau> te creo
<cousteau> También uso muchas veces .new para el que acabo de crear cuando quiero restaurar el original sin perder el nuevo, y .orig si lo que quiero es "congelar" el original antes de modificarlo, para saber que así es como era antes de que yo tocase nada
<Guest6091> no me sale
<mimecar> Guest6091: pon el comando que estas usando
<Guest6091> xorg.confxxxxxx.bak como me dijeron
<Deckon> no, eso no se dijo
<Deckon> Deckon> por ejmplo: cp archivo/de/xorg  /ruta/del/respaldo/xorg.back
<mimecar> Deckon: si le pones una ruta inventada
<mimecar> no se va a aclarar
<Guest6091> es que no lo entiendo disculpa
<mimecar> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.2012-03-09
<mimecar> ese comando te guarda una copia
<mimecar> siponiendo que exista el archivo xorg.conf en tu sistema
<Guest6091> gracias mimecar
<Guest6091> ahi lo pruebo
<Deckon> mea culpa
<Guest6091> cp: falta el operando archivo de destino después de «/etc/X11/xorg.conf/etc/X11/xorg.conf.2012-03-09»
<Guest6091> me sale esto
<mimecar> dec:P
<Pierrot> hola de nuevo a todos
<mimecar> Guest6091: cd /etc/X11
<mimecar> ls
<mimecar> mira si te sale el archivo xorg.conf
<mimecar> Guest6091: hay un espacio entre ...xorg.conf y /etc/....
<Guest6091> en la lista que sale no esta el archivo xorg.conf
<mimecar> entonces no puedes hacer una copia de seguridad
<Guest6091> bien
<mimecar> si ese archivo no existe :P
<Guest6091> entiendo
<Guest6091> ahora vuelvo a la raiz
<Guest6091> como hago para que la pc no me pida cambio de resolucion cada vez que la prendo?
<mimecar> te tendrán que ayudar los que usan tarjetas nvidia
<Guest6091> bien, gracias mimecar
<Guest6091> o toco y rompo jaja, voy a probar
<mimecar> aunque ubuntu parezca un poco "molesto" al principio es dedicarle tiempo
<Guest6091> despues les cuento
<mimecar> apunta todas las cosas que modificas
<Guest6091> lo se
<Guest6091> mira ahora te muestro cuando le doy guardar a la nueva configuracion
<mimecar> qué versión de ubuntu tienes?
<Guest6091> 11.10
<guisepe> hola
<Guest6091> despues de cambiar la resolucion me aparece una solapa que dice Save to X Configuration File
<Guest6091> despues de darle a eso me sale: Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<Guest6091> le doy a aceptar y sale
<hashashin> nas
<Guest6091> una ventanita que dice save x configuration donde me muestra una ruta: /etc/X11/xorg.conf y la opcion de guardar
<Guest6091> guardo?
<carnau> ¿Que programa me recomendais para bajar enlaces magnet mientras transmission no tiene soporte?
<mimecar> Guest6091: el programa da un error y no hace nada
<Guest6091> entonces no le pongo guardar?
<mimecar> tendrás que hacer que el sistema haga un archivo xorg.conf
<hashashin> mmm carnau transmission si soporta magnet
<Guest6091> bien, me ayudas con eso?
<mimecar> no recuerdo el comando que lo genera
<guisepe> no me fuciona vbox y me daeste error
<guisepe> VirtualBox can't operate in VMX root mode. Please disable the KVM kernel extension, recompile your kernel and reboot (VERR_VMX_IN_VMX_ROOT_MODE).alguien me puede decir que hacer?
<mimecar> guisepe: estas usando virtualbox con sudo?
<hashashin> carnau, esta es la versión que tengo y tiene soporte: 2.22 (12099)
<guisepe> con sudo? no se .
<carnau> hashashin, ah vale, error mio. La GUI no es muy intuitiva :-)
<hashashin> carnau, otra cosa es que firefox no te lo abra directamente con trasmission pero tiene fácil solución (que no recuerdo) pero era simple XD
<guisepe> me funciona bien pero no se que ha pasado
<carnau> hashashin, si si, es que me despistó que cuando le doy al enlace magnet me abre la ventana de opciones de torrent.
<hashashin> carnau, sí es un poco raro no sale el nombre del archivo hasta que no empieza... pero weno es un mal menor
<CatalanGuy> buenas noches
<tony1> hola: en ubuntu10 cambiaba la tecla Alt de ventanas al Super de window. ¿Cómo puedo hacerlo en ubuntu 11.10?
<cousteau> "la tecla Alt de ventanas"?
<tony1> bueno en SISTEMA >> PREFERECIAS >> VENTANAS
<tony1> cambiaba de Alt a Meta
<tony1> para que no se mueva la ventana cuando tengo presinada la tecla alt y muevo el raton izquierdo
<cousteau> aah
<tony1> cousteau: acabo de encontrarlo aquí http://askubuntu.com/questions/66125/how-to-change-the-shortcut-to-move-windows-from-alt-to-super-meta
<cousteau> vale, ya entiendo...  bueno, no sé dónde estará preferencias > ventanas ahora
<tony1> no está, hay que instalar compizconfig-settings-manager
<kaltorak> hola, alguien sabe qué hace o para qué sirve exactamente console-kit-daemon ? tiene demasiados hilos y consume muchos recursos
<corina> hola a todos
<corina> miren
<corina> tengo una red con un router, una impresora y dos pcs(una por cable y a otra wireless)
<corina> y no puedo resolver los nombres de dominio
<corina> tienen alguna idea
<corina> (los nombres de host de la lan)
<Unkwnown> Tengo el siguiente problema: Anoche instalé KDE como escritorio y luego lo desinstalé para usar Gnome. Pero aún me aparecen las aplicaciones de KDE a pesar de que realizé el --purge
<guampa> corina: si queres referirte por nombre a las maquinas de la lan necesitas un servicio de nombres como DNS o winbind en la lan
<guampa> la otra es usar una base de datos local en cada maquina para poner los nombres de las demas, pero mas de tres es muy impractico
<corina> con el router no puedo??
<guampa> si el router tiene integrado un server dns, si
<mimecar> !puregnome Unkwnown
<kubot> Unkwnown: Si quieres desisntalar todo lo relacionado con kde/kubuntu visita https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome.
<guampa> si son 4 dispositivos te conviene usar las ips y listo, digo
<corina> y como seria si estan en dhcp?
<george2002> alguien sabe de un canal de linux mint en español?
<Unkwnown> mimecar, Gracias men! Pero, realizé esos comandos y nada. Aún están allí las aplicaciones.
<mimecar> esos comandos quitan los programas que vienen en kubuntu
<guampa> dhcp es para que el router ayude al resto de los aparatos a configurar su ip/mascara/gateway automaticamente, tambien sirve para especificar un server DNS automaticamente, si tanto el router como los aparatos lo soportan
<mimecar> cómo has instalado kde?
<guampa> pero igual necesitas el server DNS en si
<Unkwnown> mimecar, agregando los repositorios y sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop y el paquete en español.
<mimecar> que repositorios???
<Unkwnown> mimecar, ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> entonces no te servirán los comandos
<mimecar> para que has puesto repositorios externos?
<guampa> corina: digamos que sin dhcp tendrias que poner a mano toda esa config en cada aparato/pc (cual es su ip, mascara, gateway, y que server DNS usar)
<Unkwnown> mimecar, Los otros no me agregaron nada.
<mimecar> kde está en los repositorios de ubuntu
<mimecar> no se lo que te instala ese ppa
<corina> mi router tiene un apartado bindig settings
<guampa> pasa una captura de pantalla si podes
<mimecar> guampa: su router no usa dhcp?
<guampa> sip, a lo mejor integra un server DNS tambien
<Unkwnown> mimecar, Alguna sugerencia a parte de eliminar esos repo?
<guampa> digo por lo de los bindings?
<mimecar> si se quedan paquetes de kde, quitarlos a mano
<mimecar> con cuidado de que no se vaya parte de gnome detras
<mimecar> ¿qué paquetes se quedan?
<corina> http://fileslap.com/9pg/Pantallazo%20del%202012-03-09%2019:01:58
<Unkwnown> mimecar, Está todo KDE. Plymouth, splash, los de internet, todo.
<elfo> hola ! alguien podria explicar que es el controlador de archivos de nepomuk?
<mimecar> si los comandos de puregnome no te hacen nada, tendrás que quitarlos a msno
<mimecar> no se me ocurre otra forma
<corina> http://fileslap.com/9ph/Pantallazo%20del%202012-03-09%2019:04:07
<elfo> esta instalado en mi sistema y no se que es ,la cosa es que cuando le hago clic para abrirlo no hace nada
<mimecar> corina: me parece que si que tienes dhcp en el router
<guampa> corina: eso no es de DNS
<corina> es lo que te dije hoy
<mimecar> elfo: nepomuk es un módulo de kde
<corina> tengo todo configurado por dhcp
<corina> alguien tiene alguna raspberry pi??
<corina> quiero comprar una para un mediacenter
<elfo> kde? pero no tengo ese sistema
<mimecar> usarás alguna aplicación que depende de QT
<mimecar> y QT usa nepomuk
<elfo> estoy mirando y tampoco tengo instalado qt...
<mimecar> elfo: no usas por ejemplo vlc?
<elfo> no
<mimecar> algo de kde tienes
<mimecar> o lo ha instalado ubuntu de serie
<mimecar> no te afecta al funcionamiento del sistema
<elfo> lo unico que tengo es acivada la casilla en compiz
<mimecar> qué casilla?
<elfo> no es que me afecte pero me imagino que si no es necesario ocupa un espacio que aunque sea minimo ...
<Unkwnown> mimecar, Ya me dice que no está instalado ningún repo ni KDE pero siguen las app allí y las puedo abrir y todo.
<elfo> general/kde compatiblidad
<mimecar> Unkwnown: tendrás que quitarlas a mano
<mimecar> elfo: alguna aplicación lo tiene como dependencia
<mimecar> el espacio que ocupa es poco
<elfo> ya
<elfo> gracias por tu ayuda
<elfo> la verdad creo que tambien es una tonteria
<elfo> solo queria saber
<elfo> el caso es que no es la unica duda que tengo ... pero bueno no quiero estar interrogando a nadie
<mimecar> tu pregunta al canal
<mimecar> y si quieren, contestarán :P
<elfo> merci
<elfo> tambien queria saber si deberia desinstalar enpathy y thunderbil ,la verdad no los uso siempre utilizo amsn
<fosco_> si quieres los quitas
<fosco_> y si no quieres no los quitas
<Unkwnown> Eso es "al gusto del cliente"
<Unkwnown> :)
<elfo> creo que eso si ocupara espacio considerable no?
<fosco_> elfo: en relacion al tamaño de los discos duros actuales es espacio usado es despreciable
<mimecar> elfo: qué disco duro tienes?
<elfo> si,pero si son muchas cosas... al final sera importante no?
<mimecar> no
<elfo> donde puedo ver mi disco duro?
<elfo> creo que es de 500
<mimecar> df -h
<mimecar> todo para ubuntu?
<elfo> -h   en consola?
<chilicuil> mutt rlz
<elfo> si todo para ubuntu
<mimecar> entonces no te preocupes
<elfo> pero ya te digo no estoy seguro si es de 500
<elfo> como podria verlo?
<mimecar> df -h
<elfo> ok
<elfo> S.ficheros            Tam.  Usado Disp. % Uso Montado en
<elfo> /dev/sda1             455G  4,7G  427G   2% /
<elfo> es eso lo que decia?
<mimecar> tienes más particiones verdad?
<elfo> que yo sepa no
<elfo> solo tengo esto instalado
<mimecar> no tienes partición de swap?
<elfo> donde lo puedo ver?
<mimecar> con el comando que has usado
<elfo> no me aparece nada referente a swap
<mimecar> entonces no podrás hibernar
<elfo> hibernar?
<mimecar> la posibilidad de iniciar el equipo en un par de segundos
<mimecar> restaurando los programas abiertos
<elfo> eso es muy importante?
<manuel_> buenas noches, me llamo manuel como el propio nick indica ( aunque claro en un chat  podria ser verdadero o falso, eso ya es elección de ustedes), agradecere enormemente su ayuda si me pueden explicar como modificar los nombres de los sistemas operativos en el grub con la aplicacion grub customizer si esque se puede, si no pues un paso a paso en alguna direccion web tambien me es util para aprender , y me gustaria mucho tambi
<manuel_> en si alguien puede explicarme como borrar las splash images guardadas en user/share/images/grub (tengo la sensacion de que solo tienen permiso de lectura por lo que pude entender en un foro que encontre en internet pero que por desgracia no decia como se hacia, quiza esto que a mi me preocupa sea solo algo tan  normal para ustedes que no deseen molestarse en explicame, pero si por el contrario deciden ayudarme , como dije al
<manuel_> principio estoy agradecido totalmente porque pretendo aprender poco a poco este sistema, gracias, abranme privado porfavor
<mimecar> para algunos si
<mimecar> manuel_: en el irc no escribas parrafos, frases cortas
<elfo> hibernar es cuando pasa algun tiempo de inactividad?
<guampa> manuel_: el soporte se da aca en el canal
<manuel_> lo siento
<mimecar> con la hibernación puedes apagar el equipo sin perder lo que tienes abierto
<elfo> creo que lo puedo hacer de forma manual...
<Acro> que no estamos acostimbrados a leer tanto
<manuel_> culpa mia, mi primera vez en el irc
<mimecar> elfo: sin tener partición de swap, la tienes que "crear" para hacer eso
<mimecar> manuel_: lo extraño es que no haya saltado la protección del canal al pegar tanto texto
<elfo> pulsando en pantalla la pantalla se pone negra y despues la desbloqueo cuando quiero
<mimecar> elfo: eso no es la hibernación
<Acro> elfo tu disco de 500 es 500.000.000 de byte si hace la cuenta / 1024 /1024 se te acaban las dudas
<elfo> y atodo esto.. en que caso por ejemplo necesitaria hibernar?
<Acro> es un truco que usan los fabricantes TODOS
<mimecar> elfo: cuando tienes que seguir trabajando al día siguiente
<mimecar> y no quieres tener que abrir todo
<mimecar> si no lo usas da lo mismo
<elfo> no lo entiendo acro
<mimecar> al hibernar el ordenador guarda todos los datos
<elfo> normalmente cuando lo dejo hasta el dia siguiente apago el pc
<mimecar> puedes quitar la alimentación y no pierdes los datos
<elfo> ya
<Acro> que no son 500 Gbytes sino 500 millones de bytes
<mimecar> Acro: 450 MB
<mimecar> GB
<manuel_> simplificare :  Buenas noches soy manuel ,modificar entradas S.O en grub con grub customizer si es posible o un paso a paso en alguna url de internet; dar permiso de modificacion a splash images , muchas gracias .( comprendo que tng q esperar
<mimecar> manuel_: ¿versión de ubuntu?
<manuel_> 11.10
<Acro> me faltan uno 38 Gbytes aun ya me di cuenta
<elfo> bueno aqui dice 455 G
<Acro> puede ser una particion de rescate
<mimecar> Acro: es normal que no tenga 500 GB
<Acro> con gparte se tiente que ver
<mimecar> 38 GB no es una perdida de espacio
<Acro> de lo mas normal es un truco publicitario lo hacen todos los fabricantes
<elfo> mimecar si quieres te envio todo lo que aparece cuando escribo en consola df -h
<mimecar> ponlo en pastebin
<elfo> ok
<Acro> manuel_ lo más simple es que abras el archivo grub.conf con gedit y cambies hay el nombre se los so
<Acro> lo tienes que hacer como root
<elfo> http://pastebin.com/ys2JkUv6
<Acro> y para cambiar la imagen casi que idem
<mimecar> tienes una partición
<elfo> lo que te decia no?
<mimecar> para la próxima instalación pon aparte /home
<elfo> solo tego ubuntu instalado
<elfo> aparte /home? porque?
<elfo> creo entender que es mi carpeta personal...
<mimecar> si ahora instalas otro linux pierdes tus datos
<mimecar> o si tienes problemas en la partición los pierdes igual
<elfo> gracias por decirmelo
<elfo> pero no entiendo nada ... yo realice una instalacion limpia ..
<mimecar> y?
<elfo> se supone que es algo que debo hacer yo entonces claro aparte...
<manuel_> para editar tanto el grub como las splash seria algo asi: sudo gedit grub.conf? si es asi, una vez asi , una vez dentro que sigue? muchas gracias
<mimecar> manuel_: gksudo
<mimecar> no uses sudo con aplicaciones gráficas
<elfo> entonces mimecar con el tamaño de disco que tengo podria tener muchos SO instalados'
<Acro> pon sudo gedit y luego buscas el archivo en el directorio 7boot
<mimecar> con 450 GB si
<elfo> ni siquiera he aprendido a usar este...
<mimecar> se manejan todos igual
<mimecar> cada cierto tiempo haz un backup de tus datos en un disco externo
<mimecar> es lo único
<elfo> te refieres a GNU/LINUX claro
<mimecar> a tu /home
<elfo> lo tendre en cuenta ya me ha pasado alguna vez  que he perdido todo
<CatalanGuy> puedo formular una pregunta?
<mimecar> elfo: http://www.innerzaurus.com/distribuciones-de-escritorio/comunes/37-presentacion-de-grsync-y-clonezilla-dia-del-usuario-de-ubuntu
<mimecar> ahí tienes documentación para hacer copias de seguridad
<mimecar> CatalanGuy: si es de ubuntu si
<elfo> gracias mimecar me lo mirare
<CatalanGuy> estoyen ubuntu 10.10 y quiero pasarme a 12.04, tengo una particion primaria con 3 extendidas, / /home y swap
<CatalanGuy> quiero conservar /home
<CatalanGuy> que me recomendais?
<mimecar> backup de tu /home y actualizar
<Acro> simple y directo buena respuesta
<CatalanGuy> gracias
<mimecar> CatalanGuy: espera 2 semanas después de que se libere la 12.04
<CatalanGuy> pero tengo que ir actualizando de uno en uno?
<CatalanGuy> primero 11.04
<CatalanGuy> y asi?
<elfo> pero mimecar es que la verdad ,en realidad tampoco tengo nada importante en el pc ,sinceramente tengo fotos que nisiquiera son mias y programas instalados para bjar musica ,pelis etc...
<mimecar> no se si te dejará pasar directamente
<mimecar> elfo: la parte importante del pc son tus datos
<Acro> si en origenes pones solo LST si
<mimecar> no el sistema operativo
<Acro> te pasa del tiron de una LTS A otra
<elfo> gracias mimecar
<CatalanGuy> ok acro gracias
<manuel_> estoy dentro de \boot\grub\grub.cfg (es correcto)? me imagino que la linea a modificar debe ser esta menuentry 'Ubuntu, con Linux 3.0.0-16-generic'  ( esto esta en otra linea) - - -- > :--class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
<manuel_> como deberia dejarla si pretendiera llamarla oneiric? muchas gracias
<Acro> cambia solo lo que esta entre las comillas " "
<CatalanGuy> otra pregunta tonta: vale la pena tener ubuntu 12.04 con MATE o es mejor pasarse directamente a Mint?
<manuel_> y luego le doy a guardar y listo? no tendre problemas al arrancar ni nada verdad? gracias
<Acro> tu decices
<CatalanGuy> pero el sistema se hara un lio no?
<Acro> manuel_ lo que querias era cambiar el nombre no?
<manuel_> si
<Acro> pues ya va listo
<mimecar> CatalanGuy: si instalas otra distribución tienes que formatea
<mimecar> r
<CatalanGuy> ah claro
<manuel_> Ubuntu, con Linux 3.0.0-16-generic eso es lo q cambio?
<Acro> CatalanGuy porque no usas maquinas virtuales
<CatalanGuy> ya lo hago
<CatalanGuy> precisamente estoy probandolo en una maquina virtual
<CatalanGuy> el ubuntu 12.04 con MATE
<Acro> pues donde esta el lio?
<CatalanGuy> pero salen errores
<Acro> en una maquina tienes ubuntu y en otra Mint
<CatalanGuy> al hacer actualizaciones de ubuntu
<CatalanGuy> no
<CatalanGuy> tengo ubuntu con mate
<Acro> el lio viene cuando las usas
<CatalanGuy> pero mate esta en las repos de mint
<mimecar> CatalanGuy: has añadido un repositorio de mint a ubuntu?
<CatalanGuy> si
<CatalanGuy> claro
<mimecar> mala idea
<CatalanGuy> como le pongo mate entonces?
<mimecar> de otra forma
<elfo> dentro de dos semanas se libera ubuntu 12.04?
<CatalanGuy> hmmm
<mimecar> mezclar repositorios te dará problemas
<manuel_> ok, muchas gracias por su ayuda, si no me vuelven a ver es porque modifique lo que no debia, aun asi gracias a todo el que respondió. buenas noches
<CatalanGuy> se libera a finales de abril Elfix
<CatalanGuy> elfo
<CatalanGuy> no se mimecar me guie por un foro
<elfo> se me enviara la actualizacion entonces?
<CatalanGuy> mimecar, por curiosidad, que ubuntu usas tu?
<mimecar> CatalanGuy: si tienes problemas con las actualizaciones, esa es una causa
<CatalanGuy> que gui
<mimecar> virtualizado ubuntu 11.10 con unity
<CatalanGuy> unity?
<mimecar> también un ubuntu server
<CatalanGuy> ok
<mimecar> si
<CatalanGuy> no se unity lo veo muy enfocado a movil
<CatalanGuy> no a escritorio
<CatalanGuy> pero para gustos colores
<elfo> mimecar ..puedo preguntarte porque usas el sistema virtualizado?
<mimecar> porque uso otra distribución de forma "normal"
<elfo> si lo lei antes..
<elfo> si en micaso tengo mucho espacio en mi disco? porque o para que tendria que virtualizar el sistema...
<mimecar> yo lo hago porque lo necesito
<mimecar> si no te hace falta...
<Acro> virtualizar esta bien si tienes que porbar cosas o poner en red verio ordenadores
<Acro> yo virtualizo para crear redes de ordenadores
<Acro> y tengo un win para cuendo tengo que estudiar un programa y otro para cuando quiero pillar un virus
<elfo> y para que sirve eso acro?
<elfo> pillar un virus?
<Acro> si, si pillo un virus en una maquina virtual lo peor que me puede pasar es ... nada
<elfo> para que querrias un virus..
<Acro> para que lo quiere un medico
<Acro> me acaba de llegar un correo de CGA asunto Bienvenido al nuevor portal CGA
<Acro> y yo lo de CGa me suena a targeta grafica
<Acro> es más que sospechoso
<Acro> lo abro con un win virtual y lo estudio
<elfo> ah vale ahora lo entiendo...
<manuel_> gracias, funcionó,
<elfo> entonces acro asi no pones tu maquina en peligro..
<Acro> de eso se trata
<Acro> la maquina se borra y no pasa nada
<manuel_> otra de mis dudas es como borrar unas splash images para grub, no me sirven y con click derecho de ratón no me lo permite, como hacerlo? muchas gracias
<elfo> y seguro no queda ningun rastro?
<Acro> para modificar los archivos de /boot tienes que ser root
<Acro> sudo nautilus
<Acro> y caña al mono
<Acro> elfo rastro siempre queda
<mimecar> Acro: gksudo
<mimecar> sudo no se usa con aplicaciones gráficas
<Acro> pues ahora me entero :-/
<CatalanGuy> Acro, pero puedes abrir el archivo "malicioso" en ubuntu con un usuario administrativo (no root) y no pasa nada
<Acro> ya pero la idea es que pase
<CatalanGuy> ah ok
<CatalanGuy> sorry
<CatalanGuy> he leido entrelineas
<manuel_> veran, agradezco que me digan sudo nautilus y gk sudo , enserio de veras, pero para alguien de experiencia nula en esto es poca informacion, y por supuesto que espero que no lo malinterpreten, q se ser agradecido pero si pueden especificar un poco mas, ( el comando completo ), muchas gracias
<mimecar> manuel_: si es una aplicación gráfica, gksudo siempre
<elfo> y si queda rastro donde esta chiste no..?
<Acro> no es chiste
<elfo> queria decir.. donde esta el chiste
<elfo> si usas una maquina virtual por que no te ocurra nada y al final siempre quedan rastros...
<mimecar> elfo: en la máquina virtual se puede restaurar un estado
<mimecar> y no queda nada
<CatalanGuy> una pregunta: con un portatil: Mobile AMD Sempron(tm)
<CatalanGuy> Processor 3000+
<CatalanGuy> 1.80 GHz 192 MB de RAM  qué distro de linux me recomendais
<Acro> es que soy un hacker bueno O:-)
<elfo> ya me parecia a mi acro...
<Acro> 192 mb ....
<Acro> algunas hay molinux la use una vez y esta muy chula
<Acro> la hicieron en castilla-la mancha
<CatalanGuy> juas
<CatalanGuy> no se si lubuntu iria bien
<CatalanGuy> es que con solo 192 megas..
<CatalanGuy> es un portatil de mi hermana
<CatalanGuy> solo seria para navegar y escribir con libre writer
<chilicuil> debe ser que si CatalanGuy
<Deckon> seria mejor un wm o un twm y mejor considerar a debian, arch, slakware o gentoo
<CatalanGuy> ?
<Acro> Deckon ¿qué quieres decir?
<Deckon> le decia a CatalanGuy que por el proce y la memoria que tiene seria mejor pensar en un istema no tan recargado y con un wm o twm como entorno
<sudo_su> vector linux?
<Acro> ah
<Deckon> es mas yo creo que ni debian, a lo menor debian pero en minimall
<sudo_su> debian con xfce, debe consumir no mas de 80mb
<Acro> pero son dificiles de encontrar en castellano
<CatalanGuy> lo quiero en ingles
<CatalanGuy> entonces debian con xfce?
<Acro> bueno estonces hay un monton
<Deckon> sudo_su, xfce 80megas en ram?...compilando que y que?
<Acro> prueba el tiny nice
<sudo_su> Deckon: Compilando nada, debian minimal install, expert mode, con xfce
<Deckon> 80 megas?
<sudo_su> hasta donde recuerdo, debian 5 lenny, si
<Deckon> tendras que pasarme tops y demesg para que te lo creo
<Deckon> vamos que solo los wm te creo que hagan eso, ningun DE
<CatalanGuy> bueno ya buscare en google pq no me aclaro demasiado gracias de todas formas
<sudo_su> es cuestion de probar, yo no lo uso mas, pero debian etch y lenny no pasaban los 100mb
<sudo_su> CatalanGuy: slitaz, salix, vector linux, zenwalk, slackware, gentoo, debian, son todas opciones a probar, con xfce, lxde
<sudo_su> no creo que a tu hermana le guste usar fluxbox u openbox
<CatalanGuy> http://www.softhoy.com/5-mejores-linux-ordenadores-antiguos.html
<CatalanGuy> puppylinux xD
<sudo_su> CatalanGuy: http://www.connochaetos.org/wiki/connochaetos
<sudo_su> ConnochaetOS is a GNU/Linux desktop distribution for old computers. Minimum hardware requirements are:
<sudo_su> A i586 compatible processor (i. e. Pentium I)
<sudo_su> At least 64 MB RAM
<sudo_su> At least a 2 GB hard disk
<CatalanGuy> probare
<CatalanGuy> gracias sudo_su
<Deckon> conochaet es una buena opcion
<sudo_su> de nada!
<CatalanGuy> por cierto tu nick es muy ironico
<CatalanGuy> xD
<Deckon> sudo_su, sigo sin creermela
<sudo_su> Deckon, prueba en una virtual
<sudo_su> o por ejemplo, debian + icewm
<Deckon> si mi arch con wmfs logra los 80megas dudo que un debian con xfce lo haga
<Deckon> *logra apenas
<Acro> ves, un monton
<sudo_su> Debian usa menos ram que Arch
<Deckon> lo dudo
<sudo_su> Sobre todo la version 64 bits
<sudo_su> sino, un windows 95SE
<sudo_su> XD
<Deckon> bien no entremos en un distrowar, no es productivo
<CatalanGuy> xDD
<Acro> segud al menos entretiene
<Deckon> na, nos banean
<Deckon> y nunca se llega a nada
<rageo> hola, tengo un problema, alguien sabe la solución: generé un archivo con dd mi /home, despues hice una instalacion limpia y ahora quiero montar ese fichero y no puedo
<rageo> de mi /home
<sudo_su> es un .iso?
<rageo> no
<sudo_su> entonces no veo como vas a montarlo
<rageo> o como acceder a su contenido?
<guampa> rageo: era una particion completa?
<rageo> si
<guampa> usa la opcion -o loop de mount
<rageo> lo hago
<rageo> pero me da error
<guampa> cual
<rageo> espero q no recuerdo
<rageo> es muy cortito, lo pego por aquí?
<guampa> sep
<rageo> mount: tipo fs incorrecto, opción incorrecta, superbloque incorrecto en /dev/loop0,
<guampa> bueno pasale el tipo de sistema de archivos que tenia, te acordas cual es?
<rageo> ext4
<guampa> -t ext4
<guampa> agrega eso en las opciones
<rageo> idem
<guampa> estaba desmontado el sistema de archivos cuando hiciste la imagen?
<rageo> no
<rageo> montado
<rageo> estaba trabajndo con el
<rageo> era mi propio /home
<guampa> si, parte del sistema de archivos estaba en memoria sin bajar a disco seguramente
<guampa> correle un fsck a esa imagen
<rageo> fue un simple dd If=sda(algo) of=discoexterno/archivo.img
<rageo> como puedo ver su contenido entonces?
<Acro1> monta la imagen
<sudo_su> rageo, creo que esto te puede ayudar http://raseck.wordpress.com/2007/02/22/montar-imagenes-iso-img-mdf-nrg-en-linux/
<guampa> pues, hasta donde yo conozco es como te estoy diciendo. si la imagen la hiciste de un fs montado tenes que correrle fsck
<rageo> se lo paso
<rageo> y el resultado es:
<rageo> 42569/4284416 ficheros (1.2% no contiguos), 15590737/17127290 bloques
<rageo> ¡Puede ser que el superbloque, o la tabla de particiones, estén corruptos!
<guampa> claro, hiciste la imagen sin desmontar el sistema de archivos
<rageo> si, eso seguro
<guampa> proba desmontando antes la particion, y ahi haces la imagen
<rageo> eso pa la proxima, instalé una partición limpia, y lo que quiero es acceder a lo que había en el antiguo HOME
<guampa> luego mount -t ext4 -o loop imagen.img /path/to/mountpoint
<guampa> es que no entendes, ese fs esta corrupto
<rageo> y no hay manera de acceder a su contenido?
<rageo> perdido?
<guampa> debe haber algun programa que te sirva, pero no recuerdo en este momento :/
<Acro1> perdino no esta en un disco esta jodido, ligera diferencuia
<rageo> ok
<guampa> rageo: igual el mensaje ese de fsck parece ser solo de reporte
#ubuntu-es 2012-03-10
<guampa> no parece que intente recuperar el superblock. los ext* guardan mas de una copia del superblock
<guampa> que linea le tiraste, fsck archivo.img ?
<rageo> con un file al archivo me dice:Linux rev 1.0 ext4 filesystem data, UUID=83f4911a-ae4b-41e9-a746-6569ce639bdc (needs journal recovery) (extents) (large files) (huge files)
<guampa> esta bien, eso es lo que es
<rageo> fsck.ext4 -f /ruta
<Acro1> chicos, buenas noches
<guampa> dejame ver
<rageo> adios Acro1, gracias
<guampa> rageo: proba con -py
<guampa> si queres hace una copia antes
<rageo> ok
<rageo> ya la tengo hecha
<guampa> dale nomas entonces
<rageo> solo se puede una de las 2 opciones
<rageo> las two no
<guampa> -p
<guampa> usa esa
<rageo>  El tamaño del sistema de ficheros (de acuerdo con el superbloque) es de 17127290 bloques
<rageo> INCONSISTENCIA INESPERADA; EJECUTE fsck MANUALMENTE.
<rageo> resumiendo
<guampa> proba con -y
<rageo> Paso 1: Verificando nodos-i, bloques y tamaños
<rageo> Paso 2: Verificando la estructura de directorios
<rageo> Paso 3: Revisando la conectividad de directorios
<rageo> Paso 4: Revisando las cuentas de referencia
<rageo> Paso 5: Revisando el resumen de información de grupos
<rageo> ficehro.img: 42569/4284416 ficheros (1.2% no contiguos), 15590737/17127290 bloques
<guampa> rageo: bueno, ahora proba montarlo
<rageo> lo msimo, si miro el dmesg,tail dice :EXT4-fs (loop0): bad geometry: block count 17127290 exceeds size of device (16990035 blocks)
<rageo> guampa, alguna idea?
<guampa> rageo: no, o sea, es posible que puedas accederlo pero te va a dar trabajo
<rageo> ya me lo está dando
<guampa> y no se si vas a tener todos los datos
<rageo> gracias
<rageo> con tener las fotos, jejeje
<guampa> :P
<rageo> me conformo
<guampa> busca ext4 image fsck recovery etc
<rageo> ok
<guampa> rageo: aca hay uno que puede servir http://linuxexpresso.wordpress.com/2010/03/31/repair-a-broken-ext4-superblock-in-ubuntu/
<CatalanGuy> buenas noches y gracias por todo!
<rageo> guampa, le echo un vistazo grache
<rageo> fdisk
<rageo> ok
<guampa> rageo: eso no, mas abajo
<guampa> e2fsck -b
<rageo> espera, creo que el problema puede ser porque en el disco extraible que tengo el fichero contenedor de la copia de /home está en un disco con sistema de ficheros GPT y de ahí incompatibilidad o es una santiiisima tontería?
<rageo> El tamaño del sistema de ficheros (de acuerdo con el superbloque) es de 17127290 bloques
<rageo> El tamaño físico del dispositivo es de 16990035 bloques
<rageo> ¡Puede ser que el superbloque, o la tabla de particiones, estén corruptos!
<guampa> vos decis el formato de la tabla de particiones? no eso no tiene que ver, cuando tiraste dd if=/dev/sdXY tomaste el contenido solamente de la particion
<guampa> no del disco (salvo que hayas errado y puesto dd if=/dev/sdX)
<rageo> si, solo la partición
<guampa> entonces la tabla de particiones queda afuera, porque esta en el primer sector del disco /dev/sdX
<rageo> puse If=/dev/sdb1 o 2 off=/ruta/destino.img
<guampa> ta
<rageo> de la tabla de particiones tambien hice una copia
<guampa> copiaste la particion solamente
<rageo> te refieres al sdb o sda
<guampa> como hiciste la copia de la tabla de particiones?
<rageo> a esa le pase mas parámetros no los recuerdos lo de 512 para el MBR
<guampa> ta
<guampa> bueno, pero no afecta el contenido de la imagen que hiciste de la particion
<guampa> la tabla esta afuera de la particion
<rageo> la tabla de particiones no está en el sda?
<rageo> a ver si con un history veo como la copié
<cousteau> of? u off?
<guampa> rageo: la tabla de particiones esta en sda, sda1 (por decir una particion) tambien esta en sda, pero la tabla esta antes que la primer particion
<guampa> si haces una imagen de una particion aunque sea la primera no va a contener la tabla de particiones
<guampa> eso solo lo vas a leer desde sda
<rageo> del sda le pase bs=512 count=1
<guampa> esta bien, un solo sector que es el primero y es ahi donde esta la tabla
<guampa> al final de ese sector
<guampa> al principio esta el bootloader
<cousteau> creo que el bs no hace falta, por defecto es 512
<cousteau> o 1b
<guampa> eso no sep
<cousteau> (que es "un bloque", 512)
<guampa> ah claro
<guampa> el tema es que hizo una imagen de la particion de home sin desmontarla
<cousteau> ah
<rageo> esa es la primera parte, y la segunda que ne cesito ayuda par poder ver su contenido. jejej
<rageo> guampa, ahora que?
<rageo> no entiendo porque dices que necesito la tabla de particiones
<rageo> guampa, estoy pasandole el testdisk, crees que servirá para algo?
<destroyer-cl> hola
<chilicuil> hola destroyer-cl =)
<destroyer-cl> hola
<destroyer-cl> que tal
<chilicuil> bienvenido al canal de Ubuntu en español, si tienes alguna pregunta puedes plantearla, si solo deseas platicar puedes unirtenos al canal de offtopic #ubuntu-es-cafe destroyer-cl
<destroyer-cl> la web de ubuntu n me carga
<destroyer-cl> #ubuntu-es-cafe
<vientosolar> Qué paquete específicamente debo actualizar si me sale este texto? Se produjo un error durante la verificación de las firmas. El repositorio no está actualizado y se utilizarán los archivos de índice antiguos. El error GPG es: http://co.archive.ubuntu.com oneiric-backports Release: Las firmas siguientes no fueron válidas: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<GridCube> vientosolar, hiciste un sudo apt-get update?
<vientosolar> sip
<vientosolar> y luego de eso hice un sudo apt-get upgrade y volvi al update  y me salio lo mismo
<destroyer-cl> eso parece problema de alguna llave duplicada
<destroyer-cl> en el source list
<destroyer-cl> revisa tu source list
<destroyer-cl> yo el problema que tengo es de sonido
<destroyer-cl> no me capta el micro interno de mi notebook
<destroyer-cl> me pueden ayudar
<destroyer-cl> ¿?
<destroyer-cl> sam
<destroyer-cl> estas
<braiam> destroyer-cl, mira a ver las configuraciones del sonido a ver si lo tienes en mute el micrófono
 * talueses Buenas noches!
<vientosolar> como es que se actualizan las sources? No recuerdo
<ElWuilMeR> vientosolar, $ sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list ??
<vientosolar> si pero no recuerdo como se hace
<ElWuilMeR> vientosolar, en que sentido.? sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade.?
<destroyer-cl> yo probe subir el alsamixer
<destroyer-cl> y no esta en modo mute
<destroyer-cl> porque cuando enciendo mi lujoso kde se escucha el sonido y cuando hago videos o algo no se escucha
<destroyer-cl> y si me bajo musica de internet al ordenador no escucho pero en internet si
<destroyer-cl> entonces es el problema del pulse audio
<destroyer-cl> como lo configuro¿?
<destroyer-cl> ¿?
<destroyer-cl> no
<ElWuilMeR> destroyer-cl, la musica la bajas en .mp3.? tienes los codecs necesarios para reproducirlo.? recuerda que es Soft. Privado.
<ElWuilMeR> destroyer-cl, prueba reproducirle con el VLC :)
<vientosolar> Qué paquete específicamente debo actualizar si me sale este texto? Se produjo un error durante la verificación de las firmas. El repositorio no está actualizado y se utilizarán los archivos de índice antiguos. El error GPG es: http://co.archive.ubuntu.com oneiric-backports Release: Las firmas siguientes no fueron válidas: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<destroyer-cl> ya probe
<GridCube> vientosolar, el paquete que e tira el el error
<destroyer-cl> eso es error de llaves duplicadas
<destroyer-cl> o paquetes rotos o retenidos
<destroyer-cl> verifica tu source list
<vientosolar> y cómo hago eso?
<destroyer-cl> entra a tu source list
<destroyer-cl> y mira si no tienes entradas
<GridCube> vientosolar, fijate en todo el log, cual te da el error, no solo el final
<destroyer-cl> duplicadas
<vientosolar> ok, voy a intentar copiar todo el log.. porque no veo ningun error.
<GridCube> !pastebin | vientosolar
<kubot> vientosolar: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<destroyer-cl> o puedes pegarlo en fpaste.org
<vientosolar> si, ya lo pegué
<vientosolar> estoy revisando antes de pegar el enlace
<destroyer-cl> ok
<vientosolar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/876928/
<vientosolar> será que estoy ciego? No veo errores
<destroyer-cl> tienes muchas entradas duplicadas
<destroyer-cl> esta es una http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main Translation-es_CRde ellas
<destroyer-cl> hola puma
<pum4> que onda bro
<destroyer-cl> aqui ayudando a un chabal
<pum4> a weno que duda tiene xD
<destroyer-cl> que tiene muchas entradas duplicadas
<GridCube> vientosolar, cambia tus origenes de co a cualquier otro
<pum4> yap
<destroyer-cl> si cambialas
<destroyer-cl> o borra todo el source list
<destroyer-cl> y lo pones como default
<destroyer-cl> otra ves
<destroyer-cl> adios
<destroyer-cl> xD
<destroyer-cl> souchiro loco este
<destroyer-cl> xD
<vientosolar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/876928/
<vientosolar> será que estoy ciego? No veo errores
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> no parece que engas
<Pierrot> tengo una pequeña duda, solo quiero saber donde se guarda los plugins de pidgins, alguien me podría decir
<curiousx> igor_: Pierrot mas que seguro en $HOME/.pidgin/
<Pierrot> no tengo la carpeta creando en mi usuario
<curiousx> inicia pidgin y se creara
<curiousx> me colge en el canal ingles xD
<Pierrot> curiousx si se creo uno en .purple pero la verdad, lo que necesito es uno que ya viene por defecto en pidgin para tomar su codigo y modificarlo
<Pierrot> T_T
<curiousx> recien me fije en mi carpeta .purple, la verdad no se donde estan esos plugins, pero, de seguro si descargas las fuentes de pidgin, seguro que los plugins deben estar en una carpeta llamada "plugins" o algo asi =P
<Pierrot> verificare
<byte> buenas gente
<byte> tengo un problema con xchat-otr
<byte> alguien sabe?
<byte> no se como cargarel plugin otr en xchat
<fosco_> byte: menu xchat - cargar guión o complemento
<byte> oks
<byte> estara en plugin en la carpeta de ./xchat no?
 * xoan buenas
<over> buenos dias gente
<over> estoy intentando un sudo chown con un directorio pero no consigo cambiarlo alguna idea?
<XuMuK> como lo pones?
<XuMuK> sudo chown user:group /dir/subdir ?
<over> no solo asi sudo chow user /dir
<hashashin> nas
<gonzox1> hola
<elfo> hola
<gonzox1> me dejaron un portatil para reparar y parece que el disco duro esta dañado,tenia windows 7 y no arrancaba,reinstale con ubuntu 11.10 y tampoco arranca
<elfo> alguien podria decirme porque no tengo mi particion swap en ubuntu ? que he he cho mal..
<mimecar> mira con el live cd si te da un error
<gonzox1> me sale la pantalla de arranque de ubuntu pero se queda ahi pillado
<mimecar> de smart
<gonzox1> no,con livecd no,asi fue como lo instale ubuntu
<mimecar> gonzox1: si el disco tiene errores y no los reparás...
<gonzox1> pero cuando finalizo reinicie y se queda pillado
<gonzox1> pero no soy profesional,no se reparar errores en discos duros
<gonzox1> es un hobby xD
<elfo> mimecar anoche me comentabas que no tenia mi particion swap y que deberia tenerla .... podria crearla ahora? o deberia instalar desde 0
<elfo> recuerdas... que te envie una pagina por pastebin?
<mimecar> si no usas la hibernación no importa tanto
<mimecar> gonzox1: si escribes información en sectores defectuosos
<mimecar> la pierdes
<gonzox1> como si me hablaras en chino
<elfo> bueno me interesa la seguridad mas que nada ... aunque no tengo nada tan valioso no me gustaria que penetraran mi maquina o algo asi..
<mimecar> elfo:  no afecta a tu seguridad para nada
<gonzox1> la informacion la recupere por red usando livecd de ubuntu,asi k reinstale desde la misma livecd de ubuntu
<mimecar> gonzox1: inicia la utilidad de discos de ubuntu y mira si tienes errores de smart
<gonzox1> pero al arrancar,me sale el menu de ubuntu(arranque normal,recuperacion)le doy a cualquiera y se queda en ngro
<elfo> mimecar..deberia crear un usuario normal? creo que estoy logeado como root... y he leido que es un peligro ..
<gonzox1> el memtest te refieres??
<elfo> aunque no entiendo que si estoy como root me pida contraseña para casi todo..
<mimecar> elfo: estas como root????
<mimecar> gonzox1: utilidad de discos de ubuntu
<elfo> no lo se a cioencia cierta...
<gonzox1> si,se esta haciendo
<elfo> pero vamos supongo tampoco sere el unico como he podido leer..
<gonzox1> va x el 6%,aunque me tendre k ir a trabajar dentro de nada
<mimecar> elfo: para que usas el usuario root?
<elfo> hay forma de saber por consola si estoy como root?
<elfo> para poder hacer cambios en el sistema supongo..
<mimecar> eres root cuando usas sudo
<mimecar> gonzox1: estas pasando el memtest?
<elfo> ah vale.. entonces no estoy como root
<elfo> es que me lio con eso
<mimecar> no usas windows, no eres el administrador de la máquina por defecto
<elfo> he leido que se han de crear dos cuentas pro si no uso sudo para que...?
<palmagro> x
<mimecar> para que tienes que crear dos cuentas?
<elfo> para no logearme como root?
<mimecar> en ubuntu no puedes iniciar sesión como root
<elfo> entonces ya esta aclarado ... gracias
<elfo> y en cuanto a esa particion swap no entiendo por que la vez anterior que instale el SO si que estaba y ahora no esta....
<mimecar> no se de que forma has hecho la instalación
<mimecar> si no usas la hibernación da lo mismo
<elfo> he instalado de la misma forma que anteriorm..
<elfo> la hibernacion en realidad para que se usa..o bueno seria necesaria en mi caso?
<elfo> le podria dar utilidad?
<mimecar> para poder apagar el equipo y recuperar el estado al encenderlo más adelante
<elfo> pero la hibernacion es un estado en el que el SO no consume recursos pero tampoco esta apagada la maquina no?
<mimecar> está apagada completamente
<elfo> ahm
<elfo> a veces apago el equipo con el navegador abierto y cuando inicio de nuevo sesion puedo restaurar esa sesion en el navegador...
<elfo> seria algo similar a eso?
<mimecar> la hibernación afecta a todo el sistema operativo
<elfo> merci mimecar
<jimi_> Buenas
<jimi_> Alguien sabe si telefonos movil de AT&T sirve en Costa Rica?
<mimecar> jimi_: si la duda no es de ubuntu pregunta en el canal de offtopic
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<jimi_> mimecar, lo siento
<erAbuelo> ubuntu no acaba de entrar al mundo de los moviles ?
<erAbuelo> xD
<jimi_> :D
<Deckon> buen dia
<jimi_> buenas
<guisepe> hola
<guisepe> ¿Puedo instalar VMware en ubuntu 10.04?
<Deckon> si
<Deckon> buscalo en tus repos
<guisepe> ¿como?
<mimecar> guisepe: no
<mimecar> vmware solo podrás poner el "player"
<mimecar> no podrás crear máquinas virtuales
<Deckon> ha bueno eso si
<guisepe>  pues entonces no me sirve gracias mimecar
<Deckon> guisepe, vbox?
<guisepe> si el vbox lo desistalo  y me vuelve  a dar el mismo error cuando lo instalo
<Deckon> que error?
<erAbuelo> y cual es el error ?
<Deckon> erAbuelo, o/
<guisepe> espera q lo pongo
<erAbuelo> hola Deckon
<guisepe> VirtualBox can't operate in VMX root mode. Please disable the KVM kernel extension, recompile your kernel and reboot (VERR_VMX_IN_VMX_ROOT_MODE).
<guisepe> Código Resultado:
<guisepe> NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
<guisepe> Componente:
<guisepe> Console
<guisepe> Interfaz:
<guisepe> IConsole {6375231a-c17c-464b-92cb-ae9e128d71c3}
<guampa> no
<guampa> guisepe: usa pastebin
<erAbuelo> eso es culpa del modulo qemu
<erAbuelo> sudo service qemu-kvm stop
<erAbuelo> o bien descargas a mano el modulo kvm correspondiente desde un terminal
<manel2020> tengo una duda un tanto "rara"
<manel2020> haber explico "tema firefox bajo ubuntu 10.02"
<manel2020> firefox 10.01
<Deckon> cual es el problema?
<manel2020> resulta que he conseguido ponerlo en español el gui, sin embargo , los detectores de idioma (servidores web,scripts) me detectan idioma ingles
<manel2020> no seria un problema si el website tubiera opcion de cambio de idioma (no es el caso, ni la mayoria)
<manel2020> pregunto pues ¿como cambiar e idioma del firefox? y no es el GUI (los menus no son)
<manel2020> ¿alguna duda sobre lo que pregunto?
<Deckon> ya reiniciaste tu firefox?
<manel2020> uhmmm si, aunque no entiendo el sentido de la pregunta (el cambio de idioma GUI lo hice hace meses)
<manel2020> la respuesta seria miles de veces ...
<dylan66> http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/4.0/linux-i686/xpi/es-ES.xpi
<dylan66> cambia por tu version de firefox
<dylan66> en esa direccion
<manel2020> la url que me has pasado no existe
<Deckon> ese es el paquete de idioma no?
<dylan66> cambia esa direccion por 10.01
<dylan66> donde va la version de firefoz
<dylan66> donde dice 4.0 pon 10.01
<dylan66> y donde dice linux-686 o x86_64
<manel2020> son 2 cosas similares aunque distintas-> el GUI es el paquete de idioma de interface de usuario (el cual es correcto "aceptable), el problema es que el navegador informa a cualquier servidor que (el) habla ingles
<dylan66> segun tu arquitectura
<Deckon> :S GUI = Grafic User Interface...
<manel2020> y como consecuencia de ello , los scripts de deteccion de idioma optienen una info (EN) en vez de (es-ES)
<manel2020> si Deckon, interface grafica de usuario es decir las ventanas, menus etc... eso esl el GUI
<manel2020> en esa direccion dylan66 para mi version de firefox 10.01 -> en su directorio (como has dicho) solo existen recursos (ficheros) para win32
<manel2020> creo que solo hay que cambiar un atributo en el firefox, lo que ocurre es que no recuerdo como acceder a las variables del firefox , era algo asi como about -> pero que mas ?
<Deckon> se eso mismo te iba a decir..about:config
<manel2020> vale
<manel2020> entre
<manel2020> ahora ¿que entrada?
<Deckon> uf hay si ni idea...yo tiene años que no uso firefox
<manel2020> general.useragent.locale;es-ES  || ??
<manel2020> intl.accept_languages;es-es, es, en-us, en
<manel2020> lo cual ??? me deja igual-> salvo que en esta ultima es-es tenga un error gramatical es-ES
<manel2020> creo que lo corregi
<manel2020> cambie es-es en intl.accpt_languages por es-ES
<manel2020> gracias
<alumno> ola
<alumno> dc
<alumno> hola
<alumno> hola
<guisepe> muchas gracias erAbuelo lo arregle funciona virtualbox
<erAbuelo> de nada
<camaron_> hola?
<manel2020> buenas
<camaron_> es la primera vez que entro por aquí
<camaron_> que viva ubuntu!!
<camaron_> ajjjaa
<camaron_> hola manel2020
<manel2020> .... viva?
<camaron_> jejjeje sí.. que viva ubuntu!! hasta hace poco usaba windows
<destroyer-cl> hola tengo el siguiente problema no se si ustedes podrian ayudarme
<destroyer-cl> Se encontraron errores al procesar: rubygems1.9.1 E: Sub-process / usr / bin / dpkg devuelve un código de error (1)
<manel2020> me alegro que hallas optado por una opcion sensata.
<camaron_> :))
<destroyer-cl> ¿?
<destroyer-cl> podrian echarme un cable con esto
<destroyer-cl> esta es la salida del error
<destroyer-cl> Se encontraron errores al procesar: rubygems1.9.1 E: Sub-process / usr / bin / dpkg devuelve un código de error (1)
<manel2020> ese mensaje donde sale?
<destroyer-cl> al final de cuando instalo algo
<destroyer-cl> en la terminal
<manel2020> bueno, por lo poquito que se , te puedo indicar que pueden ser 2 cosas
<destroyer-cl> los paquetes se instalan correctamente pero me sale ese mensaje
<manel2020> puede ser que no tengas algun paquete (dependencia) relacionada con ruby
<fosco_> destroyer-cl: abre un terminal, ejecuta sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install
<fosco_> y pega todo lo que sale en pastebin.com para que podamos verlo
<destroyer-cl> si eso lo entendi alguna libreria
<destroyer-cl> es eso lo que me sale no me sale nada mas
<fosco_> sale mucho más, haz lo que te digo
<manel2020> puede ser (como apunte fosco) que el gestor no se haya refrescado
<destroyer-cl> voy a ejecutar el sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install
<destroyer-cl> y pego la salida del final en un fapaste
<destroyer-cl> aver que sale
<fosco_> pega todo en pastebin.com
<manel2020> sudo apt-get -f install  -> fosco ? , esta instrucion -f ¿que hace?
<manel2020> fix?
<fosco_> comprueba el estado de paquetes y dependencias
<destroyer-cl> http://pastebin.com/6FC5zgf5
<Deckon> manel2020, man apt?
<destroyer-cl> hay esta
<destroyer-cl> la salida
<manel2020> uhmm la logica no me cuadra 1º actualizas y luego comprubas? deberia ser en viceversa ¿no?
<destroyer-cl> mi distribucion es backtrak 5 r2 kde 32 bits portatil asus ee pc 1005 pe
<fosco_> eso no es ubuntu
<destroyer-cl> es ubuntu 10.04
<destroyer-cl> lts
<destroyer-cl> lo que es una distro orientada a la seguridad
<fosco_> no es ubuntu, es backtrack, son cosas diferentes
<destroyer-cl> pero igual es ubuntu
<fosco_> sé lo que es backtrack
<destroyer-cl> bueno en fin vistes el paste
<destroyer-cl> ¿?
<manel2020> sudo  sudo apt-get -f install && apt-get update -> tiene mas sentido logico ¿es indiferente?
<fosco_> lo vi, el error real es este: update-alternatives: error: alternative gem can't be master: it is a slave of ruby
<fosco_> supongo que se refiere a que necesitas el paquete ruby o algo así
<destroyer-cl> si eso pense yo
<fosco_> no conozco ese software
<Deckon> yo supongo se refiera al lenguaje ruby
<destroyer-cl> si alguna libreria
<destroyer-cl> faltante
<destroyer-cl> o una dependencia
<destroyer-cl> pero cual sera
<Deckon> no creo que sea error de dependencia
<destroyer-cl> una libreria¿?
<destroyer-cl> me aconsejas hacerle un purgue remove a la version de ruby
<destroyer-cl> que tengo instalada
<destroyer-cl> y instalarla
<destroyer-cl> de nuevo
<fosco_> te aconsejo que preguntes en los foros de backtrack
<destroyer-cl> ok
<destroyer-cl> gracias
<fosco_> sus paquetes no tienen por que ser los mismos que los de ubuntu
<destroyer-cl> cual es el canal de backtrak en español #backtrak-es
<destroyer-cl> ese es
<fosco_> ni idea
<destroyer-cl> bueno los buscare en google
<Deckon> destroyer-cl, dpkg-reconfigure ruby?
<Deckon> segun leo parece que es un problema por repositorios de terceros
<manel2020> fosco? ->
<manel2020> sudo apt-get -f install && apt-get update -> ¿tiene mas sentido logico? ¿es indiferente?
<fosco_> el update siempre primero
<manel2020> puede que suene a necio, pero me resulta extrano verificar despues de actualizar ¿no le veo el sentido?
<fosco_> update actualiza la lista de paquetes, no actualiza ningún paquete en concreto
<manel2020> bueno si, verificas los paquetes que se esten presentes incluidos los del update...
<fosco_> después -f install comprueba las dependencias
<manel2020> lo que hace (basicamente)es verificar que la lista de archivos instalados coincida con la lista fisica de archivos
<manel2020> no?
<mimecar> no
<manel2020> que hace (sin entrar en aguas demasiado profundas, para eso me pillo el source)
<mimecar> intenta arreglar problemas con las dependencias
<mimecar> no es aconsejable usar el parámetro -f de normal
<Deckon> nuevamente man apt-get
<manel2020> man apt-get me devuelve un manual en un idioma extrajero (yo soy humano no ingles)
<manel2020> pero gracias por la info Deckon
<mimecar> los ingleses no son humanos?
<Deckon> pues busca el paquete de idioma de man
<selina2> como humano ?
<Pierrot> quit
<manel2020> humano, persona
<fosco_> el centro de software de ubuntu podía consultarse online?
<manel2020> no poliglota
<_Richie_> san google no me ayuda, necesito convertir una .avi a ogv desde consola con ffmpeg
<Deckon> _Richie_, http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Conversi%C3%B3n_de_formatos_multimedia
<fosco_> vale, ya he encontrado como usar el centro de software online https://apps.ubuntu.com
<_Richie_> Deckon gracias, pero la web que indicas no hay nada de avi => ogv
<mimecar> _Richie_: http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Conversi%C3%B3n_de_formatos_multimedia#Convertir_un_video_al_formato_OGV_Theora
<Deckon> si pero te da una idea de como usar ffmpeg con esas funciones, el resto lo puedes sacar del man de ffmpeg
<mimecar> mira el índice
<fosco_> ffmpeg2theora video.avi
<fosco_> no tiene mucho misterio
<_Richie_> fosco_ gracias
<_Richie_> ffmpeg2theora -x 640 -y 480 -v 10 -a 3 -c 6 archivo.avi
<_Richie_> mimecar muchas gracias
<_Richie_> Deckon -- gracias  mas abajo en la web que me pasaste esta la info disculpame
<_Richie_> odio las tables
<mimecar> tables?
<Deckon> no hay de que _Richie_
<manel2020> tables??
<manel2020> a las pc-tables??
<Deckon> tablets?
<manel2020> uhmm depende yo tengo un pc-tablet hp con linux y estoy encantado
<Colo_ar> android?
<manel2020> ahora que si me hablas de tables-pc estoy deacuerdo son una kaka
<manel2020> ya que son mas jugetes para niños ricos que una herramienta
<mimecar> manel2020: tablet == tablet pc
<manel2020> pc-tablet != tablet-pc el orden importa
<mimecar> son lo mismo
<manel2020> no señor
<Deckon> creo que manel2020  se refiere a las pc tactiles
<Colo_ar> creo q se refiere a las all in-one
<mimecar> cambia el micro y el sistema operativo
<manel2020> tactiles ?? solo?
<manel2020> ejem, posiciones de la pantalla , un pc con todo lo que "novedoso" de una tablet
<manel2020> demasiado simplista "un pc tactil"
<Deckon> me parece que la finalidad de un pc tactil es el diseño
<manel2020> una tablet seria analogamente una pantalla tactil con un petium 100MMX
<manel2020> dale con pc tactil...
<Deckon> te parece mas pc con pantalla tactil?
<manel2020> pc-tablet Suma -> un buen pc + una buena tablet (resolucion de pantalla tactil)
<fosco_> pues yo no cambio mi kindle fire pon un pc tablet de esos o como querais llamarlos :)
<mimecar> no es un buen pc un equipo con dos núcleos a 1,2 GHz?
<mimecar> eso es una tablet
<manel2020> 6 cores 4 gigas
<manel2020> eso es un pc
<manel2020> + una sensibilidad en en la pantalla que ya le gustaria a muchas tablet tener
<mimecar> como quieras
<Acro> pues yo me tengo que apañar con 2 pentum 4
<Acro> y no me quejo
<fosco_> :)
<popoli> hola
<Deckon> popoli, o/
<ivedci89> se puede hacer que un equipo arranque dos sesiones a la vez?
<itxshell> buenas tardes como puedo recuperar el grub de ubuntu, instale otra distribucion junto a ubuntu y ya no me aparece en el arranque la opcion de entrar a ubuntu.
<Deckon> podrias dar mas informacion de que quieres hacer ivedci89
<ivedci89> sisis
<ivedci89> Deckon:
<Deckon> itxshell, http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<ivedci89> lo que quiero es:
<itxshell> gracias deavid
<itxshell> Deckon,
<ivedci89> hacer que mi sesion arranque todos los servicios que yo uso... pero a la vez yo no estoy nunca... y necesito que sea otra sesion de otro usuario tipo invitdo el que este activo y visible en el equipo
<ivedci89> ubuntu 10.04 full
<Deckon> itxshell, puedes reinstalar tu grub, añadir ubuntu al otro grub o entrar en un chroot y actualizar el grub de ubuntu...tu veras que te combiene mas
<Deckon> ivedci89, y por que no creas otro usuario?
<itxshell> gracias es que lilo quedo con el arranque
<itxshell> pero no me da la opcion de entrar a ubuntu
<ivedci89> Deckon:  ya tengo dos usuarios
<itxshell> gracias
<mimecar> itxshell: lilo?
<Deckon> tendras que editar lilo para añadirlo
<itxshell> si
<mimecar> que distribución has usado para usar lilo?
<ivedci89> yo y el usuario para invitados
<mimecar> no se si te arrancará con ext4
<Deckon> no creo
<itxshell> pcbsd
<itxshell> me detecta otros sistemas pero no a ubuntu
<mimecar> los otros sistemas usan ext4?
<itxshell> luego instale openSUSE pero tampoco me lee el arranque de ubuntu
<itxshell> si menos pcbsd
<Deckon> itxshell, mejor reinstala el grub
<Deckon> y luego ya añades a pcbsd
<ivedci89> Deckon:    tengo por ejemplo, aMule y torrent...   y mis propias configuraciones en firefox... que no quiero que me toquen nada los invitados en mi cuenta, quisiera una cuenta que los invitados puedan manejar a su antojo sin que yo me preocupe... por lo general paso varios dias lejos de casa
<itxshell> ok ire a probar
<ivedci89> entonces necesito que se inicie mi cuenta y tambien la cuenta del invitado
<ivedci89> pero que mi cuenta quede tipo en segundo plano
<mimecar> ivedci89 te conectas de forma remota a ese equipo?
<ivedci89> casi invisible al invitado
<ivedci89> muy rara vez pero si mimecar
<mimecar> puedes lanzar dos servidores gráficos
<ivedci89> eso!!!
<mimecar> pero que se quede bloqueado mientras tu lo usas no creo
<ivedci89> cómo?
<ivedci89> obviamente mi equipo ivedci89-desktop tiene solo un monitor
<mimecar> si acceden al otro servidor gráfico, podrían intentar entrar
<ivedci89> mimecar: Deckon ... claro la cosa es que inicie graficamente en sesion de "invitado" y a la vez en segundo plano todo mi cuenta "ivan"
<Deckon> ni idea si se pueda hacer eso
<ivedci89> pues estoy arto de que me cierren los servicios mios
<mimecar> si puede acceder un invitado te puede apagar el equipo tranquilamente
<ivedci89> yo le quité los iconos de apagar sistema
<ivedci89> al invitado
<Deckon> ivedci89, y si le cambias de permisos a tus cosas?
<ivedci89> claro pero sigo con el problema de firefox por ejemplo, me lo abren y pueden ver todo mis historiales etc....
<ivedci89> y navegan en el y despues me aparecen cambios que yo no hice
<mimecar> inicia con la  sesión de invitado
<mimecar> y el mantenimiento por ssh
<Deckon> eso me suena a que algo esta mal en la configuracion de la cuenta
<mimecar> no necesitas nada más
<ivedci89> desde el mismo invitado inicio la cuenta ivan por ssh???
<ivedci89> mimecar:  Deckon
<mimecar> el servidor ssh no depende del usuario que esté abierto
<ivedci89> o sea, deberia hacer algo tipo script en invitado que me inicie a ivan por ssh?
<mimecar> NO
<ivedci89> como hago en un script para ingresar la contraseña por ejemplo?
<ivedci89> ah
<mimecar> no tienes que hacer nada
<ivedci89> ¿?¿?
<mimecar> te conectas a tu equipo con una conexión ssh
<ivedci89> :-$
<mimecar> esa conexión te da una consola con el usuario que quieres
<ivedci89> claro, pero la cosa es que inicie amule torrent y ares aunque yo esté en jupiter sin conexion a internet, que solo mi familia inicie la PC y arranque todo solo, sin que me toquen mi cuenta ivan... que ellos usen invitado      mimecar Dec
<mimecar> busca programas equivalentes que funcionen por consola
<ivedci89> (ares esta por wine)
<ivedci89> ahhh
<ivedci89> creo que amule tiene para consola
<hashashin> nas
<elfo> hola buenas!como se nota que es sabado...
<elfo> me pueden decir que programas para emular hay aparte de virtualbox y vmware?
<elfo> he leido que en windows existe la posibilidad de instalar bastantes SO pero que si instalas en linux cualquiera de ellos las posibilidades se disparan .... es cierto eso?
<elfo> es que queria probar distintos SO y claro me queria decidir por el que mas SO admita..
<mimecar> elfo: sólo tienes virtualbox
<elfo> gracias mimecar
<elfo> pensaba que vmware tambien era para lo mismo...
<elfo> los SO ya vienen hay instalados o has de instalarlos tu por separado....
<mimecar> vmware es de pago
<mimecar> no tienes nada instalado
<elfo> ok mimecar gracias por siempre contestar ... y por tu paciencia...
<elfo> de momento nada
<elfo> si es de pago sera por algo o no tiene nada que envidiarle a virtual...
<mimecar> es un producto comercial
<elfo> ya pero por eso me gustaria saber si por ser comercial reune requisitos que quizas no tenga virtualbox...
<mimecar> no lo he probado
<elfo> tu usas alguno de estos?..
<mimecar> virtualbox
<elfo> necesita registro seguro
<mimecar> no
<elfo> ah vale
<elfo> wubi ? tambien es algo para emular?
<mimecar> solo sirve para ubuntu
<elfo> solo es para emular ubuntu?
<mimecar> me parece que ejecuta ubuntu dentro de un archivo
<elfo> hay tantas cosas que no entiendo... bueno no te aburro mas con mis preguntas...
<elfo> voy a darme una ducha y a poner la cabeza en remojo a ver si me espavilo....
<elfo> ah una cosita mas please
<mimecar> todo lo que virtualices te irá más lento
<Gargadon> vmware player es gratuito y puedes crear maquinas virtuales
<elfo> si instalara virtualbox? los SO vienen preinstalados listos para emular o tendria que realizar descargas de todos los que quisiera...
<mimecar> elfo: tu que crees
<mimecar> Gargadon: con el player ahora dejan crear?
<Gargadon> mimecar: desde la version 3
<elfo> no lo se
<mimecar> me parece que me quede en la dos
<mimecar> elfo: un sistema operativo puede ocupar más de 3 GB
<mimecar> no incluyen nada
<elfo> como gargadon dice esto ya me desconcentro..
<elfo> eso quiere de cir que en virtual no se pueden crear maquinas?
<mimecar> si que se ha desconcentrado
<Gargadon> fue mucha informacion para él
<mimecar> Gargadon: por lo que veo no permite usar snapshots o clonar máquinas
<Gargadon> nunca he usado esas funciones asi que ni idea de lo que me dices
<mimecar> snapshot => guardar el estado de una máquina y poder volver atras en el tiempo
<mimecar> clonar => lo que sugiere
<lopulus> existe algun progarma para descargar videos de youtube?
<mimecar> firefox lo hace
<lopulus> como?
<mimecar> instala la extensión flashgot
<Colo_ar> tambieen se puede sin instalar nada, con un par de ordenes por terminal
<lopulus> ja, y como es colo_ar
<Colo_ar> antes los videos estaban en los temporales, ahora hay que ubicarlos con las ordenes en la terminal, espera q busco el link
<manuel_> buenas noches, por favor  aclarenme si samba es para 2 ordenadores distintos o sirve para 2 S.O. en el mismo pc, y se podrian tener varios S.O abiertos en el mismo pc y pasar de uno a otro de alguna manera? (no me refiero a usar virtualbox o VMware)
<manuel_> gracias
<mimecar> samba es para compartir carpetas con windows
<mimecar> sin máquinas virtuales no puedes usar varios sistemas al mismo tiempo
<Colo_ar> lopulus: http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/9247590/videos-no-estan-en-tmp-_tmp-ubuntu-bajar-videos-flash-flv.html
<lopulus> mimecar como uso flashgot?
<mimecar> mira un vídeo de youtube y lo sabrás
<manuel_> solo windows? no vsirve entre varios linux?
<mimecar> manuel_: sin virtualizar no puedes usar dos sistemas operativos al mismo tiempo
<lopulus> lo estoy viendo y no pasa nada distinto
<mimecar> mira la barra de complementos
<mimecar> de firefox
<lopulus> jajaja... perfecto... chagracias
<PakoTM> salu2
<terminal> hola a tod@s
<GridCube> hola terminal
<terminal> XD
<terminal> teneis  ganas  d iniciarme un  poco en weechat jejejej si  estais aburridos claro :D
<GridCube> !social | terminal
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'social'.
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> !offtopic | terminal
<kubot> terminal: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<terminal> ok ok prdon las  molestias  gracias  por  la  info ;)
<voyager1> buenas mundo
#ubuntu-es 2012-03-11
<atl> a ver, una ayuda, no puedo abrir ningun navegador en ubuntu
<Pierrot> o.o que instalate atl
<Pierrot> o que paso o que hacias antes que te dieras cuenta que no podias abrir ningun navegador
<atl> instalar, nada, bueno tal vez salio mal la instalacion del 11.10 y en el momento que se cerro pues correo, videos de youtube y texto simple
<atl> crei que era la configuracion de chrome pero la borre y nada, intente con chromium e igual, abri firefox que ni habia tocado y se cierra al intentar entrar a cualquier pagina
<Pierrot> a ver
<Pierrot> instalaste hoy el 11.10
<Pierrot> ??? o como estuvo todo xD
<atl> no, fue la seman pasada, aqunue eso me pasaba tambien antes pero con menos frecuencia
<Pierrot> mmm
<Pierrot> dificil adivinar asi nomas
<Pierrot> se necesita saber que hacias exactamente antes de usar los exploradores o como fue que instalaste ubuntu
<Pierrot> ya que puede ser un programa que este causando problemas o instalacion
<atl> en esta instalacion esta nueva y sin usar, la unica instalacion a consiencia fue el chrome
<Pierrot> osea instalaste la extension .deb
<Pierrot> de chrome mmmm ay si no se que puede ser D:
<atl> si
<Pierrot> disculpa que no pueda brindar tu ayuda
<Pierrot> T_T no se me ocurre que pueda ser, talvez mala instalacion
<atl> puede ser que conserve mi particion /home?
<Pierrot> cuando instalaste ubuntu formateaste el /home y /
<atl> ./ si
<Pierrot> mira
<Pierrot> segun he sabido que cuando instalas la misma distribucion y no formateas no hay problemas con /home (bueno no te da muchos clavos)
<Pierrot> pero si tenes que formatear la /
<Pierrot> aunque con lo que me dijiste.... sera mejor que formatees completamente todo
<Pierrot> y otra recomendacion xD usa mejor opera, el google chrome consume muro recurso
<Pierrot> *mucho
<atl> mm, abuso mucho del formateo estos dias, ya probare opera la siguiente vez
<Pierrot> cuantas veces vas formateandola?
<Pierrot> hubo una vez que la formatee tres veces seguida mi portatil
<Pierrot> por hacer malas instalaciones
<atl> define "malas" en este caso
<Pierrot> la primera fue porque no formatee la /
<Pierrot> me dio problemas
<Pierrot> la segunda fue porque le di permisos a carpetas que me desconfiguro totalmente el sistema, me mate buscando como arreglalo pero no se pudo xD
<Pierrot> bueno asi fui aprendiendo
<atl> no creo que me hubiera dado cuenta de lo segundo, otra cosa, por que al inciar el portatil y entrando a la seccion de seleccion de SO de fonso sal una pantalla negra con el logo de Debian?
<atl> fondo
<Pierrot> tu dices con el grub
<atl> si
<Pierrot> te sale un fondo de debian
<Pierrot> o.o o fondo negro
<Pierrot> segun tengo entendido si instalas debian te sale fondo de debian si instalas ubuntu te sale solo fondo negro
<atl> es un fonso negro simulando el espacio con estrellas y debajo una nave y el logo de debian
<Pierrot> aunque tu mismo puedes cambiar el fondo
<Pierrot> a bueno xD
<atl> siempre me habia salido el fondo color morado ubuntu
<Pierrot> mmmm al instalar ubuntu 11.10 te venia eso o.o
<Pierrot> o reinstalaste grub
<atl> si
<atl> venia eso
<Pierrot> XD que raro no sabia de eso, pues no le veo nada de malo
<Pierrot> pero si no te gusta ese fondo se lo puedes cambiar
<Pierrot> solo que primero seria bueno ver si alguien mas de aqui en el chat te puede ayudar con el problema
<Pierrot> o obtar con formateala
<[over]> buenos dias gente
<atl> no es que sea malo pero, es posible que descargara una distro diferente a ubuntu? una copia danhada o algo asi?
<Pierrot> y luego de eso xD buscas en google-san sobre tunear grub
<Pierrot> xD a ver
<Pierrot> entra aplicaciones/herramienta de sistema/monitor del sistema
<Pierrot> y en la pestaña de sistema mrias que dice
<atl> ubuntu 11.10 (oneric) nucleo 3.0.0.016 generic
<[over]> buenas tengo una duda, tengo ubuntu 11.10 y estoy intentado compartir un disco duro que tengo montado bajo el directorio /red le doy a boton derecho compartir y tb uso la utilidad de red samba grafica y lo he añadido y de echo me sale en un ordenador de la red cuando lo busco, pero cuando le doy a entrar a esa comparticion me dice que no tengo permiso alguna ayuda?
<Pierrot> atl no le veo nada malo
<Pierrot> y [over] D: si mi memoria no me falla cuando use samba, tenia que agregar dentro de samba el nombre de usuario, maquina y tipo de permisos  que tendra ese usario
<Pierrot> mas que todo en opciones de la carpeta que quieres compartir
<atl> Bien pues que bien que aun no tengo instalado ubuntu o similares como principal, eso de formtear por cada error mio, uff, gracias por la ayuda y en serio nesecito un lugar donde respaldar las cosas
<Pierrot> xD
<HuriaH> hola.. alguien podria ayudarme , me gustaria instalar el pando soy nuevo en Linux, uso ubuntu 11.04 Natty
<fosco_> HuriaH: el cliente de pando para linux está muy desactualizado, no te servirá
<HuriaH> gracias
<HuriaH> me recomiendas algun programas para descargar p2p o torrent ?
<fosco_> para torrent tienes muchos
<fosco_> debes tener transmission preinstalado que va muy bien
<fosco_> y si quieres más control deluge-torrent
<fosco_> para p2p... no lo uso mucho, pero hablan muy bien de vuze
<mimecar> fosco_: vuze es para torrents solo
<fosco_> entonces me quedo con deluge
<fosco_> :)
<HuriaH> ok.. deluge pues. Una ultima consulta, sabeis xk cuando abro el centro de sofware de ubuntu se keda la ventana en blanco ? antes me funcionaba
<elena> qe programa es para poder extraer una imagen .iso de un cd
<Guest11465> porque el brasero no me lo permite
<Guest11465> ya esta xD
<wicope> hola. Se me estropeo el cargador del portátil, compre otro compatible. Y los problemas vienen de ahí. El teclado usb que se puede iluminar, pero nunca me ha funciona en gnu/linux porque no se configurarlo, bueno lo que me pasa es que al conectar el portátil con el cargador compatible el teclado usb se reinicia, cuando escribo sólo me coge algunas pulsaciones, las luces se encienden y se apagan, funciona a veces al pulsar las teclas. Si desconecto el
<wicope>  cargador el teclado me funciona bien. ¿Qué puedo hacer?
<wicope> También me pasa que cuando arranco el portátil con el adaptador puesto este no arranca, se queda en el inicio, tengo que quitar el cargador e iniciar el pc y después conectar el cargador... El cargador no está configurado a un voltaje determinado porque no se puede configurar, el cargador "dice" que es compatible con mi módelo de portátil, osea viene con la clavija para los hp, el mio es compaq que es la gama baja de hp..
<wicope> Quizás sea un problema de hardware y no de S.O. ya no se que pensar
<Deckon> buen dia
<R4ndZ> Hola Deckon
 * xoan buenas
<elfo> buenas! queria saber si chrome ofrece las mismas ventajas a ubuntu 11.10 que mozilla firefox ya que me parece un navegador mas liviano ,y en cuanto a velocidad tampoco se queda atras... deberia desinstalar firefox ? o alguien cree que estoy cometiendo un error..
<Deckon> elfo, invocas una browser war
<Deckon> elfo, lo mejor seria que lo instalaras y probaras, si te gusta te lo quedas si no sigues con firefox
<elfo> no entiendo browser war?
<Deckon> guerra de navegadores
<elfo> entiendo
<Deckon> elfo, lo que me dicen la mayoria que prefieren firefox sobre chrome/chromium es que te permite seguir navegando sin problemas sin que se traba el navegador, cosa que chromium no
<Deckon> a mi en particular esto no me pasa
<elfo> es lo que iva a decir,..chrome me pide que importe marcadores..pero no tengo nada en firefox ..por esto decia que si desinstalaba firefox me traeria algun conflicto..
<Deckon> lo que si te puedo decir es que chrome/chromium gasta mas ram que los ultimos firefox
<Deckon> elfo, ninguno
<Deckon> lo unico que te esta pidiendo es que si tienes paginas guardadeas las importe a chromium, si no es asi le dices que no y ya
<elfo> mas que nada lo queria cambiar por tonteria.. por que he estado intentando aplicar fondos de pantalla a firefox y me ha sido imposible ..mientras que a chrome es muy facil hacerle ese tipo de cosas
<mimecar> firefox pone fondos de pantalla sin problemas
<elfo> ayer estuve mirando videos en youtube y si es facil cambiarle el tema a firefox con stylish pero cuando quiero poner un fondo de pantalla no hay manera posible
<elfo> lo que yo he podido ver es que solo se cambian los estilos cursores,barras etc...
<mimecar> que entiendes por cambiar el fondo?
<elfo> si pudieras decirme como ponerlo facilmente te lo agradeceria y quizas no lo desinstalaria ,mas que nada pensando en lo que me dijiste de la navegacion ...
<elfo> que no aparezca la barra de google y todo ela pantalla en blanco ...
<mimecar> ??
<elfo> poner un fondo mas colorido no se..
<mimecar> eso sólo aparece cuando creas una pestaña nueva
<elfo> no cuando inicias firefox por 1ª vez te pregunta con que buscador prefieres trabajar ... tienes que elegir ..entre google .ask o bing
<Deckon> elfo, te refieres a ponerle un fondo a google?
<R4ndZ> elfo: ¿Has buscado un addon para eso?
<elfo> al elegir google siempre que abres la pagina aparece esa horrible barra de google y la pagina en blanco
<mimecar> elfo: inicia sesión en google y tendrás un fondo
<R4ndZ> elfo: lol
<mimecar> entiendes por "horrible barra de google" al cuadro de texto de búsquedas??
<elfo> ya mimecar lo que no queria es tener que hacer otro registro para google
<mimecar> si quieres fondo tienes que hacerlo
<mimecar> o no uses esa página
<R4ndZ> elfo: No necesitas otra cuenta
<R4ndZ> con una sola cuenta basta
<elfo> no es eso sino el fondo simpley llanamente blanco
<mimecar> firefox ya busca directamente en google, no se para que entras en la página principal
<Deckon> elfo, entra en las preferencias de firefox y cambia la pagina de inicio a google.com
<elfo> ya lo hice
<Deckon> mimecar, me parece que lo que elfo quiere es el poder poner fondos en google
<mimecar> Deckon: si , pero no se para que entra en la página de google
<R4ndZ> ahora identificate en tu cuenta
<elfo> la verdad en chrome es sencillisimo y no te pide nisiquiera registro
<R4ndZ> elfo: pasa screenshot
<mimecar> entonces usa chrome
<R4ndZ> de que fondo quieres
<R4ndZ> screenshot = captura de pantalla
<mimecar> elfo: si tanto te preocupa iniciar sesión
<mimecar> sabes que facebook, twitter y derivados sacan todas las páginas por las que navegas?
<R4ndZ> aunque no te identifiques*
<R4ndZ> :P
<mimecar> R4ndZ: si
<R4ndZ> exacto
<mimecar> elfo: si chrome tiene lo que quieres, usa ese programa
<elfo> que raro al hacer captura de pantalla se guarda en imagenes y cuando voy alli no esta...
<elfo> acabo de hacer otra captura y nada ..o mismo
<Deckon> fijate donde las guarda
<elfo> las guardo en imagenes
<elfo> cuando despues voy a mirar no esta
<R4ndZ> guardala en el escritorio, por probar
<elfo> ok
<elfo> en esritorio si ha funcionado....
<elfo> por que en mis imagenes no?
<R4ndZ> ni idea
<Deckon> un problema ala vez
<elfo> como les puedo enviar estas capturas?
<R4ndZ> sube la imagen a imgur o un sitio similar
<elfo> en pastebin tambien sirve verdad
<R4ndZ> no.. imagenbin talvez
<elfo> ah porque pastebin no? estaba acostunbrado ya a utilizarlo...
<elfo> quizas solo es para texto?
<mimecar> si consigues poner una imagen en pastebin premio
<R4ndZ> mimecar: se puede
<R4ndZ> | base64 :P
<mimecar> R4ndZ: adelante, pon las imágenes de esa forma
<elfo> no lo se soy muy nuevo en esto,me fio de lo que me dicen ,es solo que quiero saber el porque de las cosas
<elfo> en pastebin ? mimecar...
<riveryk> buenos dias, alguien me puede ayudar... trato de ver un video y me sale que no tengo el plugin para eos y adicional me descarag algo llamado xplayer.swf... que es esa cosaa???
<elfo> http://pastebin.com/9yfjNPT5
<Deckon> riveryk, que formato tiene ese video?
<Deckon> y con que lo estas intentando ver?
<elfo> bueno es la referente a chrome ,como pueden ver le he aplicado fondo sin problema...
<riveryk> el video es de youtube
<riveryk> no se que plugin me pueda hacer falta la verdad
<riveryk> pero es que ese formato .swf nunca lo habia visto
<elfo> esta es de firefox
<elfo> http://pastebin.com/QYbwwY2q
<elfo> como pueden ver pagina de inicio de google con el fondo en blanco
<Deckon> es un formato de flash, lo raro es que te pida que lo descarges...estas viendo ese video en youtube o en otra pagina?
<riveryk> en youtube me aparece ..... en este momento tu navegador no reconoce ninguno de los formatos de video
<elfo> todavia no las he borrado de mi escritorio ..no se si las pueden ver por envialas en pastebin..
<mimecar> elfo: donde has puesto las imágenes?
<elfo> en pastebin
<mimecar> si no tenemos acceso a tu ordenador, cómo quieres que las veamos?
<Deckon> elfo, subelas a postimage o a imgur
<elfo> ok
<ivedci89> elfo: sudo apt-get install apache2
<R4ndZ> lol?
<mimecar> ivedci89 para que necesita apache?
<ivedci89> pon tus cosas en var/www/files
<mimecar> eso es como usar la estrella de la muerte para abrir una caja
<ivedci89> tal ahora no lo entienda él pero le servira mas adelante
<Deckon> lol
<elfo> http://postimage.org/image/8d6p8yjs5/dff82bfd/
<mimecar> elfo: no estas usando la página de google
<Deckon> se, entra en preferencias y cambia la pagina de incio por la de google
<elfo> http://postimage.org/image/52ctsl6l7/8616bc9f/
<elfo> y esa es la de chrome
<mimecar> elfo: es página de chrome tampoco es google
<mimecar> esa
<elfo> ya pero si he podido cambiarle el fondo de pantalla
<mimecar> pero no en google
<Deckon> elfo, es que firefox no tiene esa funcion, pero si pones a google como pagina de inicio puedes hacerlo
<elfo> en firefox tendria que poner la pagina de inicio de google y despues registrarme etc....
<R4ndZ> Deckon: no la tiene por default
<Deckon> Elfix, no usas gmail?
<mimecar> elfo: en chromium no tienes la página de inicio de google
<R4ndZ> hay muchos addons para eso
<Deckon> perdon elfo
<elfo> pero si el fondo de pantalla mimecar
<mimecar> pero no la página de google que era lo que preguntabas
<mimecar> y que no querías iniciar sesión
<R4ndZ> mimecar: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=SFzQVrN2 :P
<mimecar> elfo: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/browser-backgrounds/
<elfo> ivedci89 por que me decias lo de instalar apache2?
<elfo> gracias mimecar voy a ver
<mimecar> en www.google.es => firefox wallpaper new tab
<ivedci89> nada, no importa... es mi modo rapido de compartir cosas con alguien en internet
<mimecar> usando también => firefox wallpaper pestaña nueva , salen los resultados
<elfo> ya lo descargue pero ahora no se donde esta esta para poder abrirlo
<mimecar> en la barra de firefox
<elfo> me aparecio esa descarga en mi carpeta de descargas y cuando abro tambien parece que dice algo referente a chrome
<mimecar> ???
<mimecar> es una extensión de firefox, no te puede aparecer en descargas
<elfo> si quieres te envio el archivo que se me ha creado en descargas...
<mimecar> has entrado en la página que te he puesto?
<elfo> posiblemente haya ocurrido eso por que tengo como predetermiinado a chrome...puede ser?
<elfo> si mimecar
<mimecar> es una extensión para firefox
<mimecar> si usas chrome....
<elfo> y al descargar se crea ese archivo
<elfo> con chrome no tengo problema para los fondos de pantalla ,lo que ocurre es que me aconsejais que no abandone a mozilla y es que seguro tengan razon por eso queria probar a ponerle algun fondo y eliminar chrome
<mimecar> elfo: con esa extensión puedes poner fondos
<R4ndZ> si intentas instalar cosas en firefox desde chrome... (o eso entendi)
<elfo> pero es que no se me ha creado ninguna extension mimecar
<mimecar> lo has abierto con firefox si o no
<elfo> se me ha creado un archivo en mi carpeta descargas
<mimecar> es una extensión para firefox
<mimecar> si no usas ese navegador no funciona
<elfo> ok volvere a mirar
<elfo> ok
<elfo> no me aparece esa extension ,herramientas,aplicaciones,extensiones de firefos
<mimecar> abre la página con firefox por favor
<elfo> es lo que hago... pero pregunto... tengo que cambiar el navegador predeterminado?
<mimecar> no
<elfo> ok
<elfo> ya abri mi firefox ahora donde he de mirar
<mimecar> ya has entrado en la página?
<elfo> es que me doy cuenta de que ese enlace se me abre con chrome
<mimecar> ... has puesto la dirección en firefox?
<elfo> no jaja
<elfo> ahora la pongo..
<R4ndZ> ...
<mimecar> elfo: la información la tienes que interpretar
<elfo> ya he descargado el complemento ... voy a ver si funciona..
<elfo> mimecar ahora aparece el complemento instalado en extensiones pero la verdad no se como tengo que hacer,,,.
<mimecar> abre una pestaña, botón derecho
<elfo> en extensiones me aparece:browser backgrounds 4.6.....install backgrounds on your firefox
<mimecar> abre una pestaña, botón derecho
<elfo> ya lo hice
<elfo> vale ok ya aparecen los fondos...
<elfo>  y ahora para dejarlos fijos para cada vez que se abra el firefox?
<mimecar> fijos?
<elfo> ah vale ok
<elfo> sale una opcion donde dice... boton derecho ... fijar pestaña
<mimecar> me he perdido
<elfo> jaja
<elfo> ya esta gracias mimecar lo unico eso si ... solo aparece escoger entre 7 posibles fondos
<mimecar> añade más
<elfo> como se añaden?
<mimecar> el botón que dice "Add"
<elfo> ok
<elfo> ah vale ya le vi el cuadro verde que nose veia jaja
<elfo> ya lo pille gracias mimecar
<elfo> bueno me marcho ,, si sigues asi un dia de estos tengo quen hacerte un detalle aunque sea..
<kisko> Hola a tod@s...
<kisko> Alguien que haya instaldo Ubuntu 12.04?...
<kisko> Tengo problemas con Planner...
<kisko> No me aparece en el panel de Aplicaciones...
<mimecar> kisko: esa versión no tiene soporte
<mimecar> pregunta en el canal inglés #ubuntu+1
<kisko> Hola mimecar, entonces no va ha estar disponible en 12.04?...
<mimecar> la versión 12.04 no ha sido liberada
<kisko> ya lo sé, te pregunto si Planner va a seguir estando en la versión 12.04, una vez sea liberada?...
<mimecar> si no viene en el live cd se podrá instalar aparte
<kisko> de acuerdo y, gracias :)
<tit_> intentando configurar tor y vidalia, todo parece ok , vidalia ok, torbutton ok, pruebo https://check.torproject.org/ y me dice que no lo uso, sugerencias?
<tit_> ubuntu 11.10 x64
<sisa_> consulta sobre amule... amule.... registra descargas que llegan al final y reinician o sea, no se descarga nunca y la aplicacion se queda cao
<kyro_> hola hay una pagina donde puedes encontrar todos los paquetes de las distros , tenia el enlace pero se borro del dial , ¿podrian darme el link de esa pagina?
<mimecar> kyro_: con la información que das, como no sea google...
<xangua> packagesubunttu. org¿¿
<xangua> algo así es creo
<kyro_> ya lo encontre poniendo la extension completa de un paquete conocido : kgs.org/ubuntu-10.04/ubuntu-universe-i386/supertuxkart_0.6.2+dfsg1-1ubuntu1_i386.deb.html
<kyro_> http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-10.04/ubuntu-universe-i386/supertuxkart_0.6.2+dfsg1-1ubuntu1_i386.deb.html
<mimecar> es página manda a repositorios oficiales?
<kyro_> ni idea
<kyro_> pero me ha solucionado muchas veces problemas de conflictos  de paqueterias actualizadas que me han dado problemas
<mimecar> si usas repositorios oficiales no deberías tener esos problemas
<kyro_> muchas veces los repos oficiales ya no tienen soporte y la aplicacion no funciona
<xangua> ...
<mimecar> kyro_: si no tienen soporte no deberías usar esa versión de ubuntu
<kyro_> para los que no nos gustan los embrollos  usando linux esta pagina viene muy bien: http://pkgs.org/
<mimecar> kyro_: no es aconsejable usar distribuciones que no tienen soporte
<mimecar> no tendrás actualizaciones
<kyro_> vuze en los repos de ubuntu no funciona de poco sirven los repos en esos casos
<mimecar> como quieras
<kyro_> recuerda es como es no como quieras
<mimecar> si un programa no funciona lo reportas
<mimecar> y pondrán una solución
<mimecar> meter repositorios externos afecta a la estabilidad del sistema
<kyro_> vuze de los repos de ubuntu no funciona  desde tiempo y no han hecho nada para solucionarlo y lo mismo pasa  para frostwire
<mimecar> está reportado el fallo?
<kyro_> el fallo esta presente y anclado desde hace tiempo en los repos de ubuntu y sin revisarlo
<kyro_> el package para la neogeo como se llama quiero comprobar si en esa pagina la encuentro en formato  debian  para ubuntu y no en tar para ser compilado
<corretico> hola egnte
<corretico> gente
<corretico> una consulta...
<corretico> tengo ubuntu 11.10....
<corretico> todo iba bn, hasta que ingrese en Gnome-2D
<corretico> cuando volvi a Gnome.... normal, no me levanto Unity!!!!
<corretico> si abro un terminal y hago unity --reset
<corretico> veo que levanta, pero cuando arranca no
<corretico> alguna idea???
<mimecar> tienes unity 2D?
<fosco_> añade el comando unity --reset a las aplicaciones que se autoejecutan al inicio
<fosco_> no es una solución pero te permitirá entrar en unity
<corretico> mimecar... como se eso?? jajaja no estoy muy familiarizado con Ubuntu... pero es la compu de mi esposa y tengo que
<corretico> jejeje
<corretico> <fosco_>no genera problemas a futuro eso??
<fosco_> si en algun momento diese problemas basta con desactivarlo
<corretico> listo, voy a probar
<corretico> alguna idea del porque se desactivo?? esto me sucedioi cuando ingrese en Gnome-Classic o en Gnome-2D
<corretico> jejeje
<fosco_> ni idea, no uso unity
<corretico> pregunta...
<corretico> la portatil de mi esposa es una mini HP...
<corretico> de momentos ha sentido que Ubuntu se le queda....
<corretico> me recomiendan que le deje Unity
<GridCube> yo creo que unity, con toda las ganas, anda bien en touchscreens y cosas pr el estilo, pero para un uso mas... tradicional, recomiendo otros escritorios, tipo xubuntu, lubuntu, incluso kubuntu, pero es mi opinion y ya saben que no me cae bien unity
<bruno_> hola amigos, tengo un problema con el easymp3gain, lo ejecuto y hasta ahi todo bien, pero cuando quiero agregar el tema al cual quiero subirle el volumen se tilda en la pantalla que sale
<corretico> GrdiCube... tienes razon
<bruno_> quiza me exprese mal, cuando le doy click a ad file se tilda la aplicacion y no me deja elegir el tema que necesito
<bruno_> alguien sabe como solucionarlo?
<corretico> veo Unity en la compu de mi esposa, muy bonito y todo, pero apesar de tener os 2Gbok
<GridCube> bruno_, ni idea, yo si necesito subir el volumen de algo uso pavucontrol para llevarlo a 150% o mas, o con decibel-audio-player uso el autogain
<bruno_> gracias GridCube, voy a probar alguno de esos, cual recomendas vos?
<fosco_> bruno_: lanza el programa desde un terminal y mira si aparece algun mensaje en el momento de colgarse
<GridCube> bruno_, a mi me gusta decibel
<bruno_> bien
<corretico> anda un poquito lenta
<corretico> no obstante cuando ingreso en Gnome sin efectos... la maquinita vuela
<mimecar> unity 2D es gnome sin efectos
<elfo> hola buenas!
<elfo> mimecar esta tarde instale browser backgrounds a firefox para poder cambiarle los fondos de pantalla y cada vez que se crea una pestaña nueva aparece un fondo distinto...lo que queria saber es que debo hacer para hacer que se inicie cada vez con el mismo fondo...
<mimecar>  borra los otros fondos :P
<elfo> ahm solo puedo tener uno en browser?
<mimecar> puedes tener las que quieras
<elfo> que significa .. cuando pones: :P
<mimecar> es un smiley de una cara que saca la lengua
<elfo> entonces no entiendo como hacer
<mimecar> pincha en las otras imagenes, botón derecho...
<elfo> y despues?
<mimecar> lee lo que salé en el menú desplegable
<elfo> ok
<elfo> mira ahora tengo como pagina de inicio a google me va bien porque cada vez que escribo una letra aparece un desplegable cosa que no se puede hacer en el buscador de firefox el problema viene porque me gustaria tener un fondo de pantalla en firefox pero claro sin perder esa caracteristica de google...
<mimecar> control + k y haces lo mismo en firefox
<elfo> ok
<elfo> ah vale entonces veo que se coloca el cursor en la pequeña barra del buscador de google
<elfo> quizas deberia cambiar la pagina de inicio en firefox? verdad... ahora tengo como pagina de inicio google..pero claro si haciendo control+k se soluciona lo del desplegable... ahora solo me falta saber si debo añadir algo a la pagina de inicio para que aparezca siempre con el mismo wallpaper
<mimecar> sale con las pestañas nuevas
<mimecar> igual que chromium
<elfo> ya ..pero al cerrar el navegador y volver a abrir sale otro fondo diferente..ya he intentado con :fijar pestaña y tampoco..
<elfo> ahora cambie la pagina de inicio google por la de ubuntu ...al cliclar sobre el signo +aparece un fondo de pantalla pero desaparece al reiniciar firefox
<elfo> estas son las opciones que me aparecen:recargar pestaña,fijar pestaña,mover a una nueva ventana ,recargar todas,añadir pestañas a marcadores,cerrar las demas pestañas,deshacer el cierre de la ultima pestañay cerrar pestaña
<cousteau> elfo, qué intentas?  quitar la página de inicio y que salga blanco?
<fosco_> alguien sabe si puedo configurar en xchat con que navegador se abren los enlaces?
<cousteau> creo que en Editar > Preferencias
<cousteau> (hablo de firefox, no de xchat)
<fosco_> ya estaba buscando el menu editar
<fosco_> xDD
<elfo> no costeau solo intento mantener un fondo de pantalla que he puesto
<cousteau> fondo de pantalla?
<mimecar> elfo: el fondo lo perderás
<mimecar> cuando abras cualquier web
<elfo> no mimecar en chrome no pasa eso
<mimecar> en chrome abres una web y pasa
<mimecar> cada web define su formato
<cousteau> elfo, no serán las "personas" lo que quieres cambiar?
<cousteau> (las "personas" de firefox son como fondos para las barras de botones)
<elfo> no creo que no
<elfo> si quieres te envio la imagen que tengo y asi me puedes decir...
<fosco_> vale, ya lo encontré, configuracion - avanzado - manejador de url
<cousteau> elfo, ok, usa imaegbin si necesitas subirla
<elfo> si
<mimecar> cousteau: el fondo de la ventana de contenido
<[|HuGO|]> buenas, alguien usa adeskbar?
<fosco_> alguna vez lo he usado hugo
<fosco_> ahora uso tint2
<cousteau> mimecar, pues lo mismo se puede cambiar usando css...
<[|HuGO|]> fosco_, no le puedo pillar de donde descargarlo
<fosco_> http://download.tuxfamily.org/adeskbar/archives/adeskbar.0.4.3-all.deb
<[|HuGO|]> gracias fosco_
<elfo> http://imagebin.org/202930
<fosco_> http://www.flickr.com/photos/fosco_/5210930439/in/photostream/ <- y mi configuracion de gnome2 cuando usaba adeskbar ;)
<fosco_> de regalo
<elfo> espero se vea bien lo que quiero hacer..
<[|HuGO|]> Me gusta mucho ese panel, quiero montarlo con openbox
<elfo> como puedes ver ese cuadradito a la derecha y arriba de color verde es el browser que instale
<[|HuGO|]> se veía bien
<fosco_> personalmente prefiero tint2 para la gestion de tareas
<fosco_> y openbox que se encargue de todo lo demás
 * cousteau probando a modificar ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/chrome/userContent.css
<cousteau> loool, lo conseguí
<omikron4> puto teclado mojado,,ll brrrrrrrrr
<cousteau> elfo, he añadido al final de mi ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/chrome/userContent.css la siguiente línea:
<cousteau> body { background-image:url('file:///home/cousteau/vacaaas.jpg') !important; }
<cousteau> el resultado:  http://imagebin.org/202931
<omikron4> volvi a actualizar el tema del tabaco.. si fumas esto te ayudara a dejar de fumar.... bueno.. por si e sirve a alguien... http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6738015/salir_del_tabaco.pdf
<cousteau> hmm, estaría gracioso poner eso en ordenadores públicos...  con cierta foto...
<elfo> esta bien costeau por que mantienes la barra ,buscador de google en el centro...pero vacas?.....
<cousteau> elfo, era la primera imagen que se me ha ocurrido
<mimecar> xDDDDD
<mimecar> cousteau: que gustos tienes :P
<cousteau> (ah, si le quitas el "!important" sólo sale en las páginas que NO tengan fondo especificado)
<elfo> sadria aqui?
<elfo> http://imagebin.org/202930
<cousteau> yo le pondría un fondo más neutro
<cousteau> (y por qué aún tengo el fondo de las vacas en firefox?
<elfo> podria ser transparentado? se ve muy blanco todo eso respecto a google
<mimecar> cousteau: tienes que poner el de gatos ninja
<elfo> a mi me gustaria poner ese buscador de google pero transparentado en una imagen como esta
<elfo> http://imagebin.org/202930
<cousteau> nyan cat, imagínate entrar en cualquier página y encontrarte cientos de nyan cats correteando por el fondo
<mimecar> cousteau: Clementine tiene un ecualizador con nyacat
<cousteau> lol
<elfo> cousteau por que metiste chrome en el añadido a mozilla anterior?
<cousteau> elfo, porque "chrome" es como se llama la gestión de contenidos, o algo así
<elfo> ahm
<elfo> me podrias hechar una mano con mi fondo de pantalla?
<cousteau> no tiene nada que ver con el navegador homónimo...  es como si sacasen un visor de fotos que se llamase JPEG
<elfo> ok
<elfo> me gustaria dejar ese fondo de pantalla fijo en firefox
<elfo> http://imagebin.org/202930
<elfo> sabrias decirme los pasos..
<elfo> cada vez que abro y cierro firefox desaparece el tema o a veces se pone un fondo diferente como si rotaran
<cousteau> edita el archivo que te he comentado...  pero vamos, que si una página te dice el fondo, no queda bien cambiarlo
<cousteau> vamos, que yo no lo haría
<elfo> cada vez que pulso en nueva pestaña se cambia a un fondo diferente
<elfo> no entiendo bien lo que me dices
<mimecar> elfo: estais hablando de cosas diferentes
<mimecar> se te cambia el fondo por la extensión que has instalado
<elfo> entonces? como fijar un fondo que me guste...
<mimecar> borra los otros fondos
<fosco_> poner un fondo al navegador es muy poco práctico, no?
<elfo> pero desde donde mimecar
<mimecar> en la página que has añadido el fondo
<mimecar> botón derecho sobre la imagen
<mimecar> para los usuarios de Ubuntu 10.10, el 10 de Abril os quedáis sin soporte
<elfo> mimecar no he añadido ningun fondo los que hay venian por defecto en browser
<mimecar> si pulsas en el botón Add los añades
<mimecar> para quitar los otros, botón derecho...
<elfo> voy a ver..
<elfo> vale mimecar elimine todos y deje solo el que me gusta ahora cuando vuelvo a abrir firefox me aparece la pagina de inicio de ubuntu
<mimecar> claro
<mimecar> el fondo solo aparece cuando abres una pestaña
<elfo> no se puede poner de forma fija?
<elfo> entonces para que borre el resto?
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> para que siempre te salga la misma imagen
<mimecar> no es lo que querías?
<vandiv> Saludos. Quería saber si alguien tuve este problema con la instalación de php-gd en oneiric, porque no me deja instalarlo php5-gd : Depends: php5-common (= 5.3.6-13ubuntu3.1) but 5.3.6-13ubuntu3.6 is to be installed
<elfo> no exactamente pero bueno...
<mimecar> chrome://browserbackgrounds/content/bb.html
<mimecar> esa es la dirección del fondo
<mimecar> pontela como página de inicio
<elfo> ok voy a ver..
<elfo> gracias mimecar ..funciono de primera
<mimecar> tendrás una pantalla de fondo
<mimecar> que no hará nada
<elfo> mimecar que es lo que tendria que hacer se supone es que para que haga bonito no?
<mimecar> si a ti te gusta adelante
<elfo> haciendo control+k puedo buscar igual verdad?
<mimecar> si
<elfo> entonces ...? seria lo mismo que buscar en esa barra que aparece en la pantalla de inicio de ubuntu
<elfo> no se... que podria hacer si no tuviera el fondo que acabo de poner?
<elfo> quiero decir como podria aprovechar esa pantalla anterior?
<mimecar> control + k te permite buscar en google
<mimecar> la página que tengas de inicio es la que te apetezca
<elfo> si es cierto... pero como dijiste que tendre una pantalla de fondo que no hara nada...
<elfo> quizas no caiste en que tenia esa opcion? control+k?
<mimecar> ese atajo ya lleva mucho tiempo en firefox
<mimecar> querías hacer lo mismo que con chromium y ahora lo tienes
<elfo> bueno tu me lo enseñaste
<elfo> osea tu jamas pondrias esa pagina de inicio?
<mimecar> yo uso otra página web de inicio
<mimecar> firefox es configurable para que lo adaptes
<elfo> podria saber cual? solo por curiosidad...
<mimecar> www.innerzaurus.com
<mimecar> una web que mantengo
<elfo> interesante... se inicia con chrome ...
<mimecar> lo tendrás por defecto
<elfo> como navegador predeterminado?
<mimecar> si
<elfo> es verdad .. pero no entiendo nada juraria que deje como predeterminado a firefox...
<elfo> interesante pagina mimecar..
<elfo> para mi no tiene nada de especial porque no se muy bien de que va todo esto ,pero me gustaria que citaras los aspectos mas importantes para ti ,quizas los podria ver y comprender...
<mimecar> para?
<Chinooo> hola buenas tardes... alguien me podria decir como desmontar un disco duro
<Chinooo> lo quiero formatear y me tira el sgte dato
<elfo> la verdad no lo se... ya te digo me gusta aprender y si alguien me hecha una manita pues nunca viene nada mal....
<Chinooo> /dev/sda está aparentemente en uso por el sistema; ¡No es seguro ejecutar los bloques dañados!
<mimecar> en cosas de ubuntu, leer, buscar información en google de las dudas y preguntar
<mimecar> Chinooo: no puedes desmontar si tienes el sistema en sda
<Chinooo> mimecar, estoy en un livecd
<elfo> gracias , me lo imaginaba .. y te preguntaras... entonces porque preguntas...
<elfo> solo era curiosidad
<mimecar> elfo: te lo he dicho
<mimecar> porque si preguntas directamente aquí cosas "sencillas"
<mimecar> te dirán que lo busques en google
<mimecar> si lo has buscado antes, puedes decir en que parte no te aclaras
<mimecar> Chinooo: abre gparted y desmonta el disco
<elfo> bueno tienes razon ,pido disculpas esto no es ubuntu -es -cafe
<CatalanGuy> puedo hacer una pregunta ?
<mimecar> es de ubuntu?
<CatalanGuy> no
<CatalanGuy> es de usb
<mimecar> mejor en -cafe
<CatalanGuy> hay algun comando para saber si es usb 2,0 o...
<CatalanGuy> ok
<mimecar> CatalanGuy: es una memoria usb?
<CatalanGuy> no
<CatalanGuy> el puerto del PC
<CatalanGuy> no se si es 2.0
<CatalanGuy> no hay ningun comando para saberlo?
<mimecar> conecta una memoria usb y copia un archivo grande
<mimecar> si llegas a 18-20 MB, usb2
<mimecar> si llegas a 1.5 MB, USB1
<CatalanGuy> uf
<CatalanGuy> pues es usb1
<CatalanGuy> gracias
<mimecar> tiene que ser un archivo grande para que tarde un poco en copiarlo
<CatalanGuy> entonces una memoria SSD externa como que no me serviria de mucho en ese puerto xD
<CatalanGuy> SSD mejor en usb 3.0 verdad
<mimecar> no tardarás tanto en copiar un DVD a esa memoria :P
<CatalanGuy> no se viendo como han subido los precios de los discos duros
<CatalanGuy> estaba pensando si no seria mejor ya puestos a comprarme una SSD Xd
<mimecar> mejor una controladora usb2 / 3
<CatalanGuy> cont?
<CatalanGuy> empieza copiando a 20 megas pero va bajando hasta 8 muy paulatinamente
<CatalanGuy> pero yo creo que es 2.0
<mimecar> eso parece
<CatalanGuy> me voy al cafe xD
<CatalanGuy> gracias mimecar
<mimecar> xD
<ubuntero> buenas a todos, necesito ayuda para modificar mi fstab.. cambie el lugar de la home y ahora tengo que "informar" el nuevo lugar al sistema (ahora estoy desde live pendrive).. alguien me da una mano editando el fstab? desde ya, gracias!!
<dabor> ubuntero,
<ubuntero> dabor te leo.. si quieres te paso mi fstab por pv
<dabor> ubuntero, le agregas una linea como esta: UUID=a188f5db-b376-4f10-b023-c18542aab123  /home           ext4    defaults        0       2
<dabor> ubuntero, el UUID te lo da el comando sudo blkid
<dabor> ubuntero, cuando inicies e sistema, ejecuta df para comprobar que estas usando la nueva partición home
<ubuntero> dabor, no importa que la anterior era primaria y ahora sea logica?
<dabor> ubuntero, no importa
<dabor> ubuntero, siempre que la hayas copiado bien con sus permisos y todo
<ubuntero> mmm creo que si gracias!!
<brai88> hola
<brai88> necesito ayuda :)
<brai88> alguien podria ayudarme?
<brai88> :D
<brai88> tengo una camara digital que la conecto y no me la reconoce el ubuntu
<brai88> hola :)
<brai88> ¿nadie por aki nadie por alli?
<brai88> :(
<debsan> brai88, hay que comprar hard compatible con linux
<brai88> me la trajeron de china
<brai88> de regalo
<brai88> y no se si es compatible o no
<debsan> :)
<brai88> a pesar que no funcione xD
<debsan> pero es cámara de fotos digital ?
<brai88> si
<brai88> es una canon
<debsan> la conectaste por usb y nada ?
<brai88> modelo..
<brai88> ixus 105
#ubuntu-es 2013-03-04
<TOSLinux> holas
<TOSLinux> alguien que me saque de una duda?
<saivan> como activo el escritorio gnome 3.4
<saivan> gnome shell 3.4
<saivan> tengo lubuntu
<saivan> 12.10
<saivan> apoyo
<saivan> http://news.softpedia.es/La-version-final-de-GNOME-Shell-3-4-esta-disponible-para-su-descarga-261020.html
<saivan> esa es la direccion de lo que estoy diciendo
<saivan> quien me presta ayuda
<saivan> pido de favor
<selena2013> holaaaaaa
<chilicuil> hola selena2013
<saivan> como instalar  Linux Mint que consuma pocos recursos y tenga mejor apariencia que lubuntu 12.10
<saivan> y como instalarlo desde la terminal
<chilicuil> saivan: pues instalando un kernel optimizando, o instalando un manejador de ventanas mas ligero que lxde, como blackbox.., para instalarlo desde la terminal, puedes usar apt-get, linux mint se basa en debian / ubuntu, asi que vale el mismo instalador
<selena2013> hola
<chilicuil> saivan: la instalacion que propones no se hace de 1 solo comando, linux mint esta enfocado para equipos de gama media, si quieres algo mas rapido te sugiero que vayas con otras distribuciones, http://wiki.laptop.org/go/Minimal_Linux_distros
<saivan> tengo lubuntu instalado y ya lo desconfigure
<saivan> pero tengo 448 de ram
<selena2013> no me gusta lubuntu
<saivan> ni ami
<selena2013> poco ram
<selena2013> busca una distro ligera
<saivan> chilicuil
<selena2013> mint con xcfe , Bodhi , PUppy
<selena2013> o Xubuntu
<chilicuil> saivan: si tienes tan poca ram, entonces me temo que ninguna version de Ubuntu te servira, sugiero que vayas con distribuciones enfocadas a lo minimalista, como las que vienen en el link superior
<selena2013> correcto
<saivan> gracias
<saivan> descar wine y sus complementos como directx9 ati grafi
<selena2013> si wine
<saivan> selena cual diestro escojo yo no mas quiero que aplique efectos en ventanas
<saivan> con mis pobres 448 mb
<selena2013> de la familia ubuntu ?
<selena2013> xubuntu
<selena2013> pero es poquito ram
<selena2013> no te creas k vas a ser maravillas
<saivan> como la descargo desde terminal
<selena2013> http://xubuntu.org/
<selena2013> de la pagina de ellos
<selena2013> descarga la iso y kemala a un cd/dvd o usb
<saivan> YA LA ESTOY DESCARGANDO DE TERMINAL
<saivan> no es correcto asi
<saivan> sabes vieras que me tiene desesperado linux
<saivan> no tengo otro sistema tenia xp pero lo cambie por lubuntu 12.10
<saivan> y ahora no se como darle mejor apariencia y rendimiento
<saivan> ya lo desconfigure todo
<saivan> tengo desastre
<selena2013> tranquilo todo tiene solucion
<selena2013> es solo otro desafio
<selena2013> yo uso linux hace 10 anos
<saivan> yo tengo 15 anos de edad jejeje
<selena2013> nunca le cambiaste la memoria a tu unidad . cuanto es el max de ram
<saivan> por eso mi falta de conocimiento
<saivan> pues tengo pocos recursos economicos
<selena2013> mira yo use MINT , ubuntu , Fedora , Puppy , Opensuse
<selena2013> linux es gratis
<selena2013> sin virus
<saivan> si por eso me anime a dejar xp
<saivan> yo se todo sobre el xp
<selena2013> xp es el pasado
<saivan> pero es un calvario tenerlo al 100
<saivan> si
<selena2013> tu lo kemas a cd
<saivan> estoy descargando xubuntu asi de terminal
<selena2013> o usb  la imagen
<saivan> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<selena2013> mmmm
<saivan> no es correcto
<saivan> asi como ejecute los comandos
<selena2013> pruebalo asi , sino seria mejor hacer una instalacion de principio
<selena2013> si
<selena2013> pero ahora cual tienes ?
<selena2013> lubuntu
<saivan> lubuntu 12.10
<selena2013> a ok sino hay conflictos usa xubuntu
<selena2013> sino instalalo con un cd y borra todo osea un fresh install
<saivan> no puedo quedarme nada mas con xubuntu
<selena2013> quedate con el k kieras
<selena2013> xubuntu usa XFCE esta buenisimo
<selena2013> lubuntu es aburrido
<saivan> te digo que si no se desistala lubuntu
<saivan> al instalar el xubuntu
<selena2013> no se va adesinstalar pues sige ahi
<selena2013> solo que tienes dos escritorios
<selena2013> y al ingresar tu cuenta elegis cual escritorio usar
<selena2013> yo antes hacia eso y tenia varios escritorios
<selena2013> pero ya no , me quedo con uno solo pues puede crear conflictos
<saivan> y un programa para hacer booteable una usb en lubuntu
<selena2013> unetbootin
<saivan> me haz servido de gran ayuda selena
<selena2013> linux el orgullo del software libre
<saivan> mientras voy a probar el xubuntu que descarge de la terminal mientras se descarga la iso
<selena2013> ok
<saivan> selena como instalo wine para que corra los programas de wine
<saivan> windows xp
<saivan> tengo unos muy buenos que me gustaria seguir usando
<selena2013> sudo apt-get install wine
<selena2013> que programas de xp ???
<selena2013> que son tan importantes para usted
<saivan> textalod. sony vegas pro 9 y
<saivan> halo
<selena2013> juegos ?
<saivan> son los programas que hizieron que me gustara el internet
<saivan> si
<selena2013> mmm
<selena2013> juegos violentos ?
<saivan> pues yo los llamo de supervivencia
<saivan> a futuro
<saivan> se avecina guerras
<saivan> y que mejor estar preparado para efrentat peligros
<selena2013> hay dios  jjajajajajaja
<selena2013> no me gustan juegos asi de violencia
<selena2013> ya vuelvo
<selena2013> ok
<saivan> selena
<saivan> me funciono de maravilla
<selena2013> awww
<saivan> como desistalo lubuntu
<selena2013> uy eso no me acuerdo
<saivan> mala nina
<selena2013> jajajaja
<selena2013> deveras por eso te decia de instalarlo completo de un usb o cd
<Pipe84> hola buenos días, tengo Ubuntu 12.04.1 con kernel 3.2. hace dos días actualicé a 3.5 y ahora no arranca, si elijo iniciar con kernel 3.2 tampoco. Que puedo hacer?
<chilicuil> Pipe84: mmm, no arranca nada?, no te aparece la pantalla de login?, se reinicia?
<Pipe84> chilicuil gracias por responder
<Pipe84> a veces se queda la pantalla en negro y el led del disco duro se queda apagado
<Pipe84> otras veces se queda la pantalla con el nombre de ubutnu y los puntitos naranjas abajo
<Pipe84> pero de ahi no pasa
<Pipe84> el led del Bloq. Mayus no funciona
<Pipe84> vamos que se queda congelado
<Pipe84> entreo en el modo recuperación y he ejecutado el reparador de paquetes rtoos y el fsck pero nada de nada
<chilicuil> Pipe84: el bloqueo del teclado es inmediato despues de tu seleccion en el menu de arranque?, o demora en congelarse?
<Pipe84> practicamente inmediato
<Pipe84> tengo que tirar de botonazo al final
<chilicuil> Pipe84: si demora aunque sea un poco, te sugiero que uses el tiempo que demora para presionar Ctrl+alt+up o Ctrl+Alt+flecha derecha.., alguna de esas convinaciones deberia traer a la pantalla el log de arranque.., lo que podria ayudar a ver que clase de error esta pasando
<Pipe84> ok
<Pipe84> voy a probar
<chilicuil> Pipe84: haz probado a volver arrancar con una llave usb o un cd/dvd para ver si arranca ubuntu?
<chilicuil> Pipe84: si arranca, y se descarta un problema del hardware, creo que podrias usar esa llave para instalar la version por defecto del kernel que viene con Ubuntu 12.04 (un kernel anterior), para recuperar tu instalacion
<Pipe84> vamos a por pasos jeje
<Pipe84> he hecho la combinación de teclas y ha salido mucho codigo del tiron
<Pipe84> y ha dado paso al a imagen
<Pipe84> de Ubuntu con los puntitos naranjas abajo
<Pipe84> he segido dando a la combinación
<Pipe84> pero nada, pantalla negra
<chilicuil> Pipe84: sip, esa convinacion va de lo grafico a los mensajes de terminal y de reversa, sugiero que solo la hagas 1 vez, para que aparezcan los mensajes y se quede dando mensajes
<Pipe84> no creo que sea hardware, tengo llave usb con ubuntu 12.04.1. Voy a arrancar con ella y me guias como restaurar el kernel?
<chilicuil> combinacion*
<chilicuil> Pipe84: si, seguro
<Pipe84>  chilicuil que elijo: install ubuntu o try ubuntu?
<Pipe84> <chilicuil> ya he arrancado desde la llave USB
<chilicuil> Pipe84: okis, perdon por la demora, me distraje un momento, en una terminal por favor escribe $ sudo fdisk -l
<Pipe84> ok
<chilicuil> Pipe84: y lo que este ahi, pegalo en paste.ubuntu.com , lo que interesa es saber en donde tienes instalado ubuntu en el disco duro, en que particion
<Pipe84> te digo mis particiones no?
<chilicuil> Pipe84: si, si puedes abrir Nautilus y montar la particion que tiene Ubuntu, esta mejor
<Pipe84> el / lo tengo en /dev/sda3
<Pipe84> el /home lo tengo en /dev/sda5
<Pipe84> ya he abierto en nautilus el disco
<Pipe84> chilicuil esperando ordenes jeje
<chilicuil> Pipe84: ok, ahora entra a la carpeta donde este /dev/sda3, presiona Ctrl-l, lo que hara que se subraye la direccion del directorio, probablmenete /mount/disk, o algo similar, copia la direccion, abre una terminal y entra a esa direccion con 'cd', $ cd <direccion>
<Pipe84> bueno no es /mount/disk exactamente, es un /media/5c1da63f..... y un monton de numeros y letras
<chilicuil> Pipe84: si, ese debe ser, copia esa direccion y ponla en la terminal
<Pipe84> ok ya estoy
<chilicuil> Pipe84: ok, solo para saber en que directorio estas, podrias pegar como luce tu prompt de la terminal ahora mismo?
<chilicuil> Pipe84: toda la parte que viene antes del signo '$' de la terminal
<Pipe84> dificil porque estoy desde otro equipo, si lo dices por el simbolo de $ estoy en el
<Pipe84> ubuntu@ubuntu:/media/5c1da63f-a247-40e1-bf0a-b6d3f4f68c11$
<chilicuil> ok, perfecto Pipe84, gracias, entonces ahora ejecuta: $ for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B ./$i; done
<chilicuil> Pipe84: lo que hara ese comando, sera montar sistemas de archivos virtuales en tu carpeta / original
<chilicuil> Pipe84: una vez que termines, en otra terminal, escribe $ uname -r #eso nos hara saber la version del kernel que usa el livecd
<Pipe84> ok voy a ello
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
<chilicuil> hola noseasasi
<Pipe84> chilicuil ya he ejecutado lo que me has dicho y en el segundo terminal me sale 3.2.0-29
<noseasasi> :-)
<chilicuil> Pipe84: ok, ahora descarga http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-3.2.0-29-generic_3.2.0-29.46_amd64.deb en caso de que tengas la version de 64 bits de Ubuntu
<chilicuil> Pipe84: si tienes la version de 64 bits, tambien descarga http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-headers-3.2.0-29-generic_3.2.0-29.46_amd64.deb
<chilicuil> Pipe84: cuando termine la descarga, mueve esos paquetes al directorio donde esta montada el '/' de Ubuntu, no te dejara hacerlo usando nautilus, asi que hazlo desde la terminal y usando sudo, ejemplo: $ sudo mv ~/Descargas/*.deb  /media/5c1da63f-a247-40e1-bf0a-b6d3f4f68c11
<chilicuil> Pipe84: una vez que los paquetes esten en el '/' de Ubuntu, haz un chroot a ese directorio, ejemplo, $ sudo chroot /media/5c1da63f-a247-40e1-bf0a-b6d3f4f68c11
<chilicuil> Pipe84: eso hara que cambie el prompt de la terminal, de $ a '#'
<Pipe84> chilicuil ok ya los tengo descargados y movidos
<Pipe84> ya estoy en #
<chilicuil> Pipe84: cuando pase eso, utiliza dpkg para instalar los paquetes que has descargado, # dpkg -i linux*deb
<chilicuil> Pipe84: empezara a trabajar el instalador, al termino de lo cual actualizara el grub y agregara esa entrada, si no sale ningun error, entonces reinicia el equipo, y en el menu del grub asegurate de seleccionar, kernel 3.2.0-29
<Pipe84> ok, ahora te cuento
<Pipe84> chilicuil acaba de terminar y ha dado algunos errores
<Pipe84> muchos permission denied
<chilicuil> Pipe84: podrias poner alguno de ellos?
<Pipe84> sh: 1: cannot create /dev/null Permission denied
<Pipe84> al principio
<Pipe84> dpkg: error processing linux-image-3.2.0-29-generic (--install)
<Pipe84> failed to process /etc/kernel/postinst.d/initramfs-tools exited with returno code 1
<chilicuil> Pipe84: ok, todos esos errores se deben a problemas de permisos?, si es asi, podrias correr # chmod 777 /dev/null
<Pipe84> ok
<chilicuil> y lo mismo con el resto de los archivos problematicos
<chilicuil> Pipe84: cuando termines de otorgarles permisos, corre # dpkg -a ./linux*deb
<chilicuil> Pipe84: con un poco de suerte, la instalacion esta vez deberia correr bien
<Pipe84> chilicuil esto es una tortura, falla todo :-(, mira que hago esfuerzos pero es que desde que estoy en el mundo linux, si actualizo o toco algo se joroba todo. como tengo la info en /home en otra partición estoy por reinstalar, pero me fastidia no poder solucionarlo
<chilicuil> Pipe84: sip, es frustante, lo se =/
<chilicuil> Pipe84: no se.., si estas usando ubuntu para algun servidor, podrias ponerlo sobre una maquina virtual e ir haciendo snapshots
<Pipe84> chilicuil algo he tenido que hacer mal porque sigue diciendo que no tengo permisos para /dev/null
<chilicuil> Pipe84: tal vez a la hr de montar, cuando corriste.., for i in  /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run .., te salio algun error?
 * xoan buenas
<AndIrc_> hola
<NeWGame> chicos
<NeWGame> sabeis si hay canal irc de linux mint español ?
<buenaventura> !mint
<kubot> Linux Mint no es una derivación de Ubuntu soportada debido a cambios en sus repositorios, busca soporte en #linuxmint-help en la red irc.spotchat.org | Ver también !derivados
<saivan> tengo instalado lubuntu 12.10 y instale desde terminal esta orden : sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop mi pregunta es ?
<saivan> como elimino lubuntu y utilizo xubuntu
<NeWGame> saivan
<NeWGame> creo que con sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<NeWGame> asi tendras los dos entornos de escritoerio
<saivan> si pero quiero eliminar los de mas y dejar los dos entornos de xubuntu
<saivan> si me explico
<NeWGame> sabes guiarte bien por las tty ?
<saivan> si
<NeWGame> me refiero por solo terminal
<saivan> si se usar bien la terminal
<NeWGame> vamos a ver
<NeWGame>  si recuerdo bien en ubuntu  para acceder a la tty de login era control + alt + f1
<NeWGame> una vez hay te logeas
<NeWGame> te haces root con sudo su
<buenaventura> sudo su -
<NeWGame> uluego escriber sudo aptitude purge lubuntu-desktop
<NeWGame> si no tienes aptitude usa apt-get
<NeWGame> luego apt-get update y despues apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<NeWGame> saivan no hay nada como tener un ubuntu sin interfaz
<NeWGame> es maravilloso!
<NeWGame> al principio linux se ve dificil y una vez que aprendes lo ves como el ir en bici es cuiroso
<NeWGame> curioso
<Meganet> puedo instalar ubuntu a un pc chino que tiene como disco duro una usb udiskchip
<GridCube> !purexubuntu
<kubot> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<GridCube> saivan, ^
<Meganet> buenas
<GridCube> !hola | Meganet
<kubot> Meganet: Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<Meganet> necesito instalar ubuntu en un pc que tiene como disco una usb diskchip
<GridCube> ?
<Meganet> si es un pc chino
<Meganet> eso para niño
<Meganet> es que viene con windows ce
<Meganet> si me entio
<selena2013> kisas puedas
<selena2013> tienes accesso a bios
<selena2013> haslo con usb
<Meganet> ese es el equipo
<Meganet> http://www.ceriwis.com/notebook/1101746-netbook-axioo-classmate-e07ei1-jogja.html
<NeWGame> meganet que quieres meter ubuntu ?
<selena2013> tiene intel celeron
<selena2013> metele xubuntu es mas liviano
<Meganet> si
<Meganet> pero pide 4gb
<Meganet> esa vaina traia win xp
<Meganet> y el problema que tampoco no le puedo poner xp sale error
<selena2013> k kosa pide 4g
<NeWGame> bajate xubuntu y booteas la iso de xubuntu en un pendrive usb con el programa unetbooting
<selena2013> xp no sirve
<selena2013> le metes xubuntu a un usb y la arrancas eso es todo
<GridCube> Meganet, tal ves te convenga usar puppy o tinycore
<GridCube> la familia 'buntu es un poco grande para tus pretenciones
<GridCube> podes intentar tirarle un lubuntu
<GridCube> pero me parece que te va a ir mejor con un puppy
<Meganet> y si reconoceria el wifi
<Meganet> es que le instale debian pero no reconocio el wifi
<GridCube> deberia, en todo caso mi compu es casi la misma que esa y tengo un xubuntu y anda tranquilo
<Meganet> le di el comando lspci | grep wireless
<Meganet> y no mostro nada
<GridCube> CPU~Single core Intel Atom CPU N450 (-HT-) clocked at 1000.000 Mhz Kernel~3.2.0-32-generic i686 Up~4:36 Mem~741.9/2003.4MB HDD~320.1GB(54.8% used) Procs~167 Client~Shell inxi~1.8.38
<Meganet> pero ubuntu livecd si lo reconoce
<GridCube> esta es mi netbook Meganet
<GridCube> y levante xubuntu re bien
<Meganet> pero es que pide 4gb y tiene 2gb
<GridCube> 4gb de que?
<Meganet> y el problema que venia con xp y lo borre y ya no instala estoy jodio :)
<Meganet> de disco
<GridCube> como 2gb?
<GridCube> O_O
<GridCube> ya no hacen discos asi
<sennin> hola necesito ayuda en compatibilidad 32bit, para ubuntu 64bit
<GridCube> no podes tener solo 2gb
<GridCube> !ask | sennin
<kubot> sennin: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Meganet> aja pero tengo uno
<Meganet> :)
<GridCube> Meganet, tonse proba puppy o tinycore
<GridCube> otra la verdad que no se
<sennin> tengo un pc i5 64bit, 4gb,ram, necesito compatibilidad de programas de 32bit, como algunos juegos y demases, ya instale las librerias de32bit, pero aun me fallan los programas, no los corre
<GridCube> sennin, a traves de wine?
<GridCube> o nativos?
<sennin> ambos, wine y nativos
<GridCube> pues crosscompatiblity con wine va a ser dificil
<GridCube> wine ya es quisquilloso de por si
<GridCube> nativos tiene que haber compilados en 64
<TicoCR> Buenos dias/tardes
<selena2013> s
<selena2013> si
<TicoCR> ?
<sennin> no se que hacer ya instale que ise todo lo que sale en tutoriales en goole
<sennin> apesar que ahora trata de correr los programas de 32bit, aun asi los corre completamente en 64bit, ya no se que hacer
<TicoCR> de que hablan? acabo de entrar
<sennin> yo, de la compatibilidad de 32bit en 63bit
<sennin> 64
<sennin> como es posible que uno tenga una mejor makina y no le puede sacar provecho, no quiero volver a windows, no me gusta
<TicoCR> diferente arquitectura, pero bien manejada por ubuntu... solo depende del programa para ser soportada por 64bit, puesto que la mayoria es para 32
<sennin> ubuntu con el tiempo ba empeorando, con estos escritorios nuevos! son realmento poco utiles, donde esta la simplesa y moldeabilidad de antes
<TicoCR> eso si
<sennin> si ahora tengo que apretar dos botones mas el derecho del raton, para añadir algo al panel, en el futuro como sera!
<TicoCR> yo puse gnome-panel
<TicoCR> para tener el viejo modelo
<sennin> si yo tambien, pero ya no es tan modificable como antes
<TicoCR> a mi tampoco me gusta unity ni gnome3... estabamos tan comodos con el gnome2
<TicoCR> pero supongo que es un proceso de aprendizaje
<sennin> si erA  lo mejor, no es aprendizaje, lo que pasa es que antes se podia modificar a antojo, ahoro no, parece windows
<TicoCR> jajaja si
<TicoCR> solo eso faltaba no?
<TicoCR> no me gustaria tenerme que ir a otra distro por eso
<sennin> y sin nombrar la cantidad de softwares que ahora son pagados, y los libres disminuyeron
<TicoCR> al menos para escritorio estaba bien
<TicoCR> uffff si
<sennin> yo tampoco tengo tiempo para estar probando distros y aprendiendo, eso ya lo ice
<TicoCR> igual no quiero mencionar por respeto a que el chat es solo ubuntu
<sennin> entonces ubuntu tiene que darse cuenta que estan empeorando en muchas cosas
<sennin> yo no tengo miedo a nada, hay que decir las cosas para que las mejoren
<sennin> ubuntu ba de mal en peor
<TicoCR> no es miedo, es respeto
<TicoCR> pero de que si ha cambiado para ser mas comercial
<sennin> si el respeto esta, pero al aparecer software de paga, ellos estan perdiendo el respeto a la comunidad libre de linux
<TicoCR> hasta quieren sacar celulares con ubuntu unity, lo cual me parece bien, pero esto ya va mas para hacer dinero que para la comunidad
<selena2013> yo uso ubuntu y me encanta no ve por que la gente critica tanto
<selena2013> no lo entiendo
<sennin> linux es lo unico que tenemos en la humanidad que se comparte de buena fe, y hay que cuidarlo y no caer en el maldito sistema
<selena2013> usa lo que mas te sirva
<TicoCR> para la gente que lo viene usando desde hace muchos anos, unity no nos va bien
<sennin> uso ubuntu de hace muchos años, linux en general, y e notado todos los cambios, por eso reclamo un poco
<TicoCR> eso
<selena2013> yo uso linux hace anos tambien  la ventaja de linux es tener opciones
<selena2013> sino te gusta una ve a otra
<TicoCR> el problema es el cambio de gnome a unity como desktop selena...
<selena2013> tenemos 800 distribucioes disponibles
<TicoCR> unity funciona bien para uso regular, pero no te deja modificar a gusto...
<selena2013> yo se gnome classic 2xxx
<selena2013> me acuerdo cuando Mandriva era lo mejor del mundo
<selena2013> me acuerdo cuando Fedora era la mejor
<selena2013> ahora MInt , los tiempos cambian no siempre estaras en el puesto # 1
<sennin> el cambio de escritorios es como que te corten la libertad de expresion jeje
<TicoCR> te refieres a ambiente grafico o estabilidad?
<sennin> si pero la idea no es de una distro a otra todo el tiempo
<selena2013> el cambio es bueno  , siempre es buena la competencia
<sennin> tiene que haber una estabilidad
<selena2013> la hay
<sennin> ahora el cambio fue mas drastico, la estabilidad se basa en parches
<sennin> de todos modos siempre usare linux, es lo mejor que hay en distros
<selena2013> no uses windows
<selena2013> jaja
<sennin> selena2013; sabes algo de compatibilidad de 32bit en ubuntu 64bit
<TicoCR> no importa que tengan lo que tengan.... lo importante es que le dejen al usuario escojer no? desde la instalacion deberian decir si quiere unity o no
<sennin> nuca mas usare windows
<sennin> eso seria bueno, como debian, pero mas didactico
<selena2013> ellos tienen el proyecto Kubuntu , xubuntu . lubuntu
<TicoCR> si, son diferentes proyectos, pero al final porque no solo tener una y escojer el escritorio
<sennin> debian siempre trata de sacar provecho al hardware
<TicoCR> y ubuntu a los softwares nuevos
<sennin> pero ubuntu ahora nos quiere vender siertos softwares
<sennin> eso es un retroceso
<sennin> yo veo el signo $ y creo un rechazo deinmediato
<TicoCR> si, con eso de canonical, me tiene harto, es otra cosa que deberian dejar al usuario escojer, si me ponen eso en la instalacion, seria lo primero que quito
<sennin> me gustaria ser programador y crear una distro, pero por el momento no puedo aprender tanta cosa
<TicoCR> hay un software para crear distros para debian
<TicoCR> basados en debian como ubuntu
<selena2013> es la distribucion de ellos no estas obligado a usarla
<sennin> no se trata de eso
<TicoCR> perdon, pero la distribucion es de todos, es un proyecto comunitario, no unitario
<sennin> asi tengo entendido
<selena2013> correcto y tu no estas obligado a usar nada , usa lo que te guste
<sennin> por eso tenemos que opinar y aportar con nuestras inquietudes
<selena2013> como la gente que usa windows o mac
<sennin> es parte de mejorar cada distro, no solo usarla y cambiarse egoistamente
<selena2013> ellos eligen
<selena2013> no tenemos control sobre eso
<sennin> esos son egolatras flojos, linux es una comunidad y todos aportamos, no se trata de cambiarse si algo no te gusta, eso es egoismo
<selena2013> si se trata de eso  pues tu tienes opciones como todos los demas
<sennin> ten por seguro que estas conversasiones son monitoriadas
<selena2013> ve a distrowatch mira cuantas opciones hay ahi
<sennin> y de algo serviran
<sennin> que porfiada no se trata de eso
<TicoCR> no hay que ser extremistas, de que si no me gusta, me voy con otra, sino de mejorar las opciones de una distro para que sirva para todos los gustos
<selena2013> linux = libertad
<sennin> uno como usuario quiere aportar
<selena2013> me parece bien
<sennin> si pregundo quien usa gnome classic, un 80%, eso quiere decir que algo mal anda en ubuntu
<sennin> y como usuario tenemos que decirlo y aportar
<selena2013> gnome classic esta bueno
<sennin> no se trata de cambiarse solamente y olvidar el problema, por que es una comunidad
<TicoCR> exacto
<sennin> jaja viste tambien usas gnome clasicc, pero ubuntu originalmente no viene asi
<selena2013> lo puedes usar en mint mate
<sennin> eso es un error
<sennin> no se puedeconversar asi
<selena2013> No estoy de acuerdo con tigo pero respeto tu derecho a opinar
<sennin> tu selena no entiendo en concepto de comunidad
<GridCube> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<sennin> linux es algo grande como una familia y todos aportan
<TicoCR> que problemas tenias con 32 o 64 ?
<sennin> kubot, yo pregunte de la compatibilidad de 32bit a 63 bit, nadie me dio respuestas, en nungun lado dice que es solo soporte
<kubot> sennin: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<sennin> tengo programas que no corren en ubuntu 12.04 64bit, ya instale las librerias de 32bit, pero no me corren algunos programas
<TicoCR> cual?
<GridCube> sennin, no tienen porque correr
<sennin> instale ia32
<GridCube> si lo que te intereza es usar programas de 32bits exclusivamente instala el sistema de 32
<GridCube> no esperes que funcionen los programas de 32 en una maquinad 64 asi como asi
<sennin> pero tengo un i5, quiero sacarle provecho, y son algunos programas no todos
<sennin> pero deverian funcionar
<GridCube> pues buscate que sean compilados en 64
<GridCube> no, no deberían
<sennin> pero no hay, entonces no se puede simplemente
<TicoCR> el problema es que 32 no da el rendimiento de 64, me imagino que la pc de sennin tiene mas mas ram que la arquitectura de 32bit puede manejar tan bien como 64
<sennin> tengo 4 gb ram, proximo a tener 8gb
<GridCube> sennin, que programa es el que no funciona?
<sennin> unos juegos nativos
<GridCube> como cual
<sennin> wakfu
<sennin> y algunos de wine
<TicoCR> <-- regreso, tocan la puerta
<sennin> el resto corre impecable
<GridCube> sennin, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1939715
<sennin> eso mismo me pasa
<GridCube> sennin, sudo apt-get install  libjpeg62:i386
<sennin> instalando...
<hdd1> como puedo ver todos los paquetes instalados en mi maquina?
<sennin> actualizando
<sennin> se pueden ver con sinaptic
<str> grep "install" /var/log/dpkg.log
<str> asi?
<str> creo que tambien
<hdd1> gracias
<hdd1> con consola me es mejor
<hdd1> no tengo x
<sennin> gracias amigos funciono ese paquete que instale, son los mejores!!!
<sennin> otra cosa hay algun medio donde comentar nuestros aportes a los creadores de ubuntu?
<GridCube> hdd1, dpkg --get-selections
<GridCube> !launchpad | sennin
<kubot> sennin: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<sennin> gracias denuevo
<sennin> amigos me gustaria proponer que ubutnu tenga por defecto gnome classic, ya el todos lo usamos!
<GridCube> jajajaja
<GridCube> buena suerte con eso sennin
<sennin> no se como hacerlo XD
<GridCube> ni aunque lo hicieras tendria sentido sennin, canonical esta comprometido en el desarrollo de unity y eso no va a cambiar
<GridCube> ni por casualidad
<sennin> pero como usurios podriamos hacer llegar la inquietud, ya que todos usamos gnome classic, es solo un umilde aporte
<GridCube> no, no todos usan gnome clasic, de echo muchos menos de los que crees, la mayoria simplemente usa unity o un derivadocomo xubuntu. lubuntu o kubuntu
<sennin> aa yo pense que muchos usaban gnome clasicc, por lo menos los que conozco en el mundo de linux, todos usan gnome clasicc
<GridCube> eso pareceria, pero no
<reepeecheep> necesito ayuda
<reepeecheep> trato de bootear un live y me dice
<reepeecheep> end_request: I/O error; dev , sector
<reepeecheep> y dice Kernel Panic
<reepeecheep> y nunca bootea el Live
<reepeecheep> que puedo hacer?
<TicoCR> probablemente el live que usas esta corrupto
<reepeecheep> no, bootea en otra
<TicoCR> pero entonces el lector del otro es mas pasivo y lee los sectores que posiblemente esten danados
<reepeecheep> :O
<TicoCR> I/O error; dev , sector = malos sectores en el disco
<TicoCR> i/o = input/output = entrada/saluda,  no puede leer el sector del disco que usas
<reepeecheep> :S
<TicoCR> :)
<reepeecheep> y como se soluciona?
<TicoCR> has otro live
<TicoCR> preferiblemente con menos velocidad al grabar
<reepeecheep> ok lo intentare
<reepeecheep> grax
<TicoCR> de nada
<TicoCR> <-- se fue a la cocina
<sennin> y desde un usb alomejor no da tanto probleba
<sennin> gracias por todo adios
<selena2013> hola
<saivan> al entrar a sesion tengo estos escritorios : lubuntu,lubuntu netbook,openbox, sesion xfce,sesion xubuntu
<selena2013> que bueno
<saivan> como me quedo con sesion xface y sesion xubuntu
<selena2013> esos escritorios se agregan
<saivan> nada mas
<mimecar> saivan, quitando los escritorios extras que has instalado
<saivan> como
<mimecar> abres el gestor de paquetes y quitas los escritorios que no quieres
<mimecar> saivan, por el canal
<mimecar> si no quieres lubuntu, quitalo
<mimecar> luego tendrás que reinstalar el escritorio xfce seguramente
<saivan> si pero yo puse sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop pense que se iva a borrar lubuntu
<mimecar> le has dicho en ese comando que quite lubuntu?
<saivan> yo solo puse asi primero sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop y despues update
<saivan> y upgrade
<saivan> y fue todo
<mimecar> si no dices al sistema que borre algo, no lo borra
<saivan> como seria el comando correcto
<mimecar> abre el centro de software y elimina lubuntu-desktop
<mimecar> luego tendrás que reinstalar xubuntu-desktop
<saivan> ok
<saivan> tengo dos uno dice lubuntu y otro ubuntu
<saivan> cual
<mimecar> ya te lo he puesto
<mimecar> recuerda que tendrás que reinstalar xubuntu-desktop antes de reiniciar el equipo
<hdd1> hola chicos, estoy teniendo un problema con mi ubuntu y postgres, La gente de postgres dice que es problema de mi ubuntu, por ello lo consulto aca. Resulta que tengo una maquina (amd 4x 8Gb ram) que posee un script que procesa querys y a su vez los envia a mi máquina de prueba (amd 6x con 8Gb ram) el cual recibe los datos por dos puertos (al igual que la otra maquina). Resulta que despies de un rato quedo con app 14956 instancias d
<hdd1> en el script me arroja el error de que no puede asignar la ip y si es que acaso postgres esta corriend
<hdd1> el cual efectivamente esta corriento
<hdd1> corriendo*
<mimecar> hdd1, cierras las consultas que mandas de una máquina a otra?
<hdd1> mimecar: no envio las consultas, sino que paquetes de datos los cuales son procesados por el script
<mimecar> tu script parece que no muere
<hdd1> mimecar: al parecer eso no lo esta haciendo debido a la gran cantidad de instancias que se generan
<mimecar> o cada vez se crea de nuevo
<hdd1> pero la duda es porque si es exactamente el mismo script no me hace el mismo trabajo
<mimecar> el script en que momento acaba?
<hdd1> de hecho anteriormente probe el mismo script en una maquina virtual la cual funciono sin ningun problema
<hdd1> al escribir un dato en una db especifica
<mimecar> la máquina virtual tenía exactamente el mismo software?
<hdd1> asi es
<mimecar> si fuera identico el resultado sería el mismo
<hdd1> la maquina primera (4x) esta con 11.04 la maquina virtual corria sobre el x6 con 11.04 y la vm tenia 12.04
<mimecar> busca el momento en el que se crean instancias del script
<hdd1> y como fue exitosa la prueba se decidio implantar ahora nativo
<mimecar> ... no estas comparando las mismas versiones de software
<hdd1> y ahora el x6 tiene 12.04 y el script corre nativo
<hdd1> no son las mismas versiones, ya que la idea es actualizar el software
<hdd1> pero entre la maquina nativa de ahora donde tengo el problema y la maquina virtual si eran las mismas
<mimecar> limita las instancias del script
<mimecar> y mira por donde falla
<hdd1> como puedo limitar las instancias?
<mimecar> no he usado posgress
<mimecar> postfres
<mimecar> postgres
<OXOF> habéis oído que canonica va a tener su propio servidor X ? que ahí de wayland ?
<buenaventura> !es
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal donde se habla en Español exclusivamente. Ver http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat para otros canales.
<OXOF> ?
<OXOF> buenaventura, no hablo en español ? eso iba a mi ?
<michael___> hola soy nuevo en ubuntu tengo una laptop hp dv 2000, instale ubuntu 12.04 y no puedo activar la red inalambrica seria de mucho agrado si me pudieran ayudar
<OXOF> que hardware tiene la wireless michael___
<michael___> ralink
<OXOF> te sale algo si ejecutas: iwconfig 2>/dev/null ?
<michael___> como  le hago para ejecutar ese comando
<OXOF> abre una consola pulsando las teclas: control+alt+T
<michael___> ok
<michael___> me pone no such divice oxof
<OXOF> escribeli bien
<OXOF> *escríbelo
<michael___> no me encuentro el signo de menor
<OXOF> sera mayor
<michael___> si mayor
<OXOF> shift+la tecla
<michael___> es que el teclado esta en español pero no tiene la ñ dibujada
<OXOF> ?
<michael___> donde tengo el signo en el teclado lo que sale son los dos puntos
<michael___> oxof mas tarde intento primero voy a encontrar el signo de mayor muchas gracias
<liher> hola
<liher> alguien sabe si se puede crear una maquina virtual con virtualbox y majar la velocidad del procesador
<liher> ?
<liher> bajar la velocidad del procesador solo para la maquina virtual
<liher> hay alguien?
<adhoc> JesusAlos: this might be a better channel?
<JesusAlos> I don't have internet connecton in my ubuntu 10.04
<JesusAlos> Is possible
<JesusAlos> thank
<JesusAlos> I don't know why.
<JesusAlos> In ifconfig are a ethernet card
<JesusAlos> sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<JesusAlos> it say don't exist
<JesusAlos> but in ifconfig appears eth0
<JesusAlos> I add auto eth0
<JesusAlos> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<JesusAlos> in /etc/network/interfaces
<JesusAlos> I don't know why, but yesterday internet was ok
<marcolandia> :).
<selena2013> ola
<chilicuil> hola o/
<marcolandia> hola.
<marcolandia> ¿Qué sistema operativo usará Justin Biener?
<marcolandia> *Bieber
<chilicuil> mmm, yo creo que windows
<Rcart> marcolandia: Hello Kitty OS?
<chilicuil> Rcart: ¬¬
<Rcart> chilicuil: hacele kick ;D
<selena2013> hay lo amo a Justin
<chilicuil> Rcart: hehe }=)
<chilicuil> hablando de justin.., mañana comienza el ubuntu developer summit, http://uds.ubuntu.com/ , va a ser en linea y con google hangouts.., por si se quieren apuntar
<Rcart> chilicuil: eso es horriblemente triste para mi, esperaba acudir a un UDS T___T
<Rcart> chilicuil: pero segun entiendo por lo que dijo Jono, siempre tendran algun tipo de reunion sponsoreado por canonical
<chilicuil> Rcart: claro, para los que trabajan en canonical no abra problema.., tambien es triste para mi, ya habia preparado todo para ir este año =(
<Rcart> jajajajajajaj
<Rcart> yeah, right.... :X
<Rcart> chilicuil: imagino que ya tenias todos tus ahorros guardados entonces 8)
<chilicuil> Rcart: ¬¬, no te rias, es cruel!.., aunque por otro lado, existen otros proyectos de SL que tienen hacktons|reuniones como debian u openbsd sin un sponsor tan fuerte como canonical, abria que ver las opciones para ver en que condiciones se encuentra la comunidad de Ubuntu para seguirlas corriendo sin el sponsor principal
<chilicuil> Rcart: no, cumplia las especificaciones para que me pagaran el viaje 8)
<Rcart> chilicuil: si... claro que si las cumplias ....  jojojo
<chilicuil> Rcart: xD
<marcolandia> Rcart, jajajaja
<marcolandia> putubuntu
<chilicuil> como que va siendo hr de que exista un sabor de ubuntu con un tiling manager, no creen?
<Rcart> chilicuil: vos que compilas i3 desde su repo en git, dale una mirada a este hilo http://www.eyrie.org/~eagle/notes/debian/git.html
<chilicuil> Rcart: lo checo
<chilicuil> Rcart: buen artículo, lo agrego a marcadores
<Rcart> si, bastante bueno
<Rcart> veo que en upstream son todos git-lovers
<chilicuil> Rcart: si, git esta de moda, y supongo que github tambien tiene algo que ver con su adopcion
<Rcart> estoy por comenzar a trabajar en actualizar pms a la ultima que lanzaron en 2010
<Rcart> chilicuil: ni tanto, git por si solo tiene para destacarse, esta endemoniado :S
<chilicuil> Rcart: pms ya lo mantienen en un repo de git en debian?, o vas a hacer la migracion?
#ubuntu-es 2013-03-05
<Rcart> en debian cada maitainer puede "migrar" sus paquetes a un repositorio en git[1] para su facil mantenimiento, aunque todavia no tengo bien claro esto
<Rcart> [1] http://alioth.debian.org/
<Rcart> chilicuil: pms no esta en git todavia porque su maintainer lo tiene medio abandonado, entonces pienso actualizarlo y enviarlo a los "mentors" [1]  para poder ser sponsoreado
<Rcart> [1] http://mentors.debian.net/intro-maintainers
<Rcart> chilicuil: ah, y por cierto, como la mayoria de los DD prefieren git, una gran cantidad de paquetes ya se encuentran gestionados por git
<chilicuil> Rcart: sip, a eso me refería, genial cuando pase eso me avisas para pedir la sincronizacion a ubuntu.., aun no tengo muy claro como va a funcionar ahora que ubuntu migrara a release rolling
<Rcart> chilicuil: vos que has actualizado i3 desde git, como lo comparas el proceso de actualizacion con bzr?
<chilicuil> Rcart: que yo sepa no existe algo similar, bzr en ubuntu solo se utiliza para recibir algunos parches, y ni siquiera ahi esta standarizado, hay muchos paquetes que no han sido importados a bzr, es decir que la version que esta en debian/ubuntu es mas reciente que la que esta en bzr =/
<Rcart> eso esta medio loco ...
<chilicuil> sip, ha sido tema de discusiones en las listas y en los uds, creo que el detalle esta en que los desarrolladores no quieren hacer la migracion al sistema.., y ahora que bzr ha pasado a modo mantenimiento no estoy seguro de que va a pasar con eso..
<chilicuil> aun asi, personalmente sigo utilizando bzr cuando los paquetes estan actualizados y me gustaria enviar un parche.., a mi modo de ver las cosas es mas ordenado.., sin embargo, los debdiffs son tambien muy populares
<Rcart> claro
<Rcart> jojojo, hace unos dias, no recuerdo en que feed surgio una pregunta curiosa, que decia algo asi: "cual es la diferencia entre un parche y un diff?"
<Rcart> es algo ambiguo, no? como lo ves?
<chilicuil> Rcart: si, para mi son iguales, pero un sistema de parches como quilt y encima de el un gestor de versiones, no creo que dupliquen el esfuerzo, sino que construyen encima de el
<chilicuil> Rcart: lo que me gustaria ver es que ya que nunca hubo una adopcion completa de bzr en ubuntu, que se buscará co-mantener los paquetes de debian con git.., y solo hacer clone o branch para los paquetes de ubuntu
<Rcart> mmm...
<Rcart> creo que el problema radica en los cambios que se le hacen a algunos paquetes en ubuntu
<Rcart> osea, el problema seria mantener esos cambios directamente
<Rcart> chilicuil: ahorita que recuerdo, creo que si actualizo pms me lo voy a tener que quedar yo mismo porque ahorita debian esta en FF y solo entran actualizaciones de seguridad, asi que lo tendré en mi ppa
<Rcart> chilicuil: capaz y te paso del debdiff
<Rcart> me largo, ahi te leo o/
<one47> hola como checo los servicios activos
<one47> alguien me puede alludar ????
<one47> hola alguien me puede ayudar ?
<one47> como administro los servicios ??
<chilicuil> one47: con service
<chilicuil> one47: para saber los servicios que tienes activos, puedes correr en una terminal $ service --status-all 2>/dev/null
<one47> chilicuil: hooooo claro
<one47> chilicuil: lo olvide
<chilicuil> para mas informacion, te recomiendo que cheques
<chilicuil> !upstart
<kubot> Upstart es el reemplazo del viejo sistema Sys V Init. Upstart se basa en eventos para dirigir el inicio y apagado de servicios y tareas. Para más información ver en http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<one47> chilicuil: si es lo que pesava que ya era viejo y no sabia un similar a systemctl
<one47> chilicuil, muchas gracias
<chilicuil> one47: buena suerte =)
<on3453v3n> hola, una pregunta como se llama el servicio que ofrece ipp
<on3453v3n> alguien me puede alludar ??
<selena2013> nose de ipp
<on3453v3n> selena2013: Si es el de Internet Printing Protocol
<chilicuil> on3453v3n: uno de los que lo ofrecen, es cups
<selena2013> a verdad cups
<selena2013> que impresora usas ?
<selena2013> hp son buenas para linux
<on3453v3n> selena2013, no uso ninguna, es por eso que quiero cerrarlo
<selena2013> cerralo
<chilicuil> on3453v3n: si no tienes impresora, puede desinstalar 'cups' y eso hara que ya no este activo
<on3453v3n> chilicuil, ok, pero como se llama el servicio de cups
<selena2013> localhost681 creo
<chilicuil> on3453v3n: supongo que cupsd.., mmm, para desactivarlo puedes desinstalar asi: $ sudo apt-get remove cups
<on3453v3n> chilicuil, si vale, solo lo voy a parar ese servic
<on3453v3n> selena2013: ese servico se pone en eschucha en el 631
<selena2013> si es el servicio de cups en internet
<selena2013> perdon es 631 verdad
<selena2013> yo antes lo usaba ya no , pues las impresoras hp y ubuntu trabajan de maravilla
<on3453v3n> alguna alternartiva al paquete service
<selena2013> k te refieres con paquete service ???
<on3453v3n> selena2013: alguno para gestionar los servicios, como systemctl
<selena2013> gestionar servicios ?  software center
<on3453v3n> selena2013: jeje, no no los servicios activos que proporciona mi pc
<selena2013> los servicios activos ? osea internet ?
<on3453v3n> selena2013: amm si, mi pc tiene en escucha el servicio ipp, el cual no lo ocupo y voy a cerrarlo, pero en ubuntu no se un equivalente a systemctl que me permitia gestionarlos adecuadamente.
<on3453v3n> selena2013: que otro paquete me permite controlar /etc/init.d
<selena2013> uuuuy ni idea amigo
<selena2013> ahi si que nose
<selena2013> para que mentirte
<kuato-AR> Saludos amigos, necesito ayuda con tvtime y el sonido de mi capturadora de TV, aviso que no se practicamente nada así que tendrán que guiarme
<n-iCe> Hola, me acabo de instalar Ubuntu, use por muchos años Debian, me dijeron que el 12.10 instalaría gnome 2, era falso verdad?
<chilicuil> n-iCe: sip, es falso, ubuntu 12.10 usa unity con aplicaciones en gtk3
<n-iCe> Pero no sé si pueda acostumbrarme a Unity, ando viendo un tutorial para usar gnome2, dicen que me baje Panel(gnome-panel) y ya con eso.
<n-iCe> Lees crees?
<chilicuil> n-iCe: si, gnome-panel instala un entorno muy parecido a gnome2, se llama gnome fallback
<n-iCe> Excelente, ya lo instalé, me dice que haga logout, lo haré, ahora vuelvo, gracias.
<chilicuil> n-iCe: suerte
<n-iCe> Perfecto! y bajó considerablemente el uso de RAM
<dzup> unity no gusta por este lado tambien
<n-iCe> Pues quizá me acostumbre, pero usa muchos efectos creo.
<n-iCe> Aunque ahora que me doy cuenta sigue diciendo gnome3.+
<dzup> no me gusta que hace parecer mi desktop un gran telefono celular
<selena2013> jajajajajajaj
<selena2013> yo uso unity
<n-iCe> Aunque por lo que veo no puedo agregar items a las barras como antes.
<selena2013> cual usas ?
<dzup> http://sprunge.us/bcjI este es todo mi dpkg --get-selections  ...pura coa fea heh, pero fuera unity
<dzup> aun no purgounity, pero no lo uso, me gusta mejor xfce o plain gnome
<selena2013> yo use gnome , kde  xfce son todos buenos
<Rcart> spectrwm rulea n.n
<n-iCe> http://img826.imageshack.us/img826/4305/screenshotfrom201303042.png
<n-iCe> ya quedó :)))
<n-iCe> Adiós Unity
<n-iCe> Qué tal luce?
<dzup> como el mio :p, me imagino que fuera compiz tb heh
<n-iCe> Pues, no lo quité.
<n-iCe> Debe estar ahí, pero no lo está usando.
<dzup> :p
<n-iCe> Le puse plain gnome (no effects)
<n-iCe> Cómo era para buscar procesos por nombre?
<n-iCe> Para buscar si compiz corre o no.
<dzup> ps aux ?
<n-iCe> Había algo, como ps -U nombre
<n-iCe> Deja investigo
<n-iCe> pgrep
<dzup> pidof compiz
<dzup> 2472
<dzup> maldito ahi lo tengo corriendo! lol
<n-iCe> A mi no me bota nada :)
<n-iCe> No lo ando corriendo
<dzup> heh
<n-iCe> Ahora espero inicie por default así
<n-iCe> Pero bueno, ya dejé Debian, lo amaba, pero muy viejo ya.
<n-iCe> No actualiza en años
<n-iCe> Así que me verán muy seguido por acá.
<dzup> pues esto esta basado en aquello :p
<Rcart> chilicuil: que herramienta utilizas para amplificar un area especifica del escritorio?
<chilicuil> Rcart: magnifier, magnifier.sourceforge.net/
<Rcart> chilicuil: he estado probando xzoom, parece que cumple su comentido pero veo que es un paquete huerfano y su ultima actualizacion fue el 5/30/1996  O_O'
<Souchiro> Nas
<Souchiro> Alguien se acuerda del nombre de un similar o derivado d e android?
<chilicuil> Rcart: solo el paquete?, en upstream lo han seguido desarrollando?, a veces algunos paquetes huerfanos reflejan la situacion en los proyectos originales
<Rcart> chilicuil: ambos, upstream->desarrolladores
<n-iCe> hola Souchiro
<Souchiro> Nas n-iCe
<n-iCe> Similar a Android? para teléfonos?
<Souchiro> Aja
<Souchiro> Se me olvidso el nombre
<n-iCe> Nunca he visto uno.
<n-iCe> Habrá que buscar, a ver.
<selena2013> ubuntu for phones
<Souchiro> Pero es basicamente un android pero sin google
<n-iCe> Ubuntu, como dice selena2013 :p
<n-iCe> No dirás una ROM Souchiro ?
<Souchiro> Nop
<chilicuil> Rcart: sip, tipico, es una lastima =(, magnifier tambien esta abandonado, pero hace lo que se requiere y es el que mejor se adapta a los tiling wm, o eso creo yo
<Souchiro> Es basicamente remplazar android
<n-iCe> Lo dudo, ya que el hardware es lo que está hecho para Android.
<Souchiro> Bueno, creo que = les dicen roms
<Souchiro> Nop
<Souchiro> Es linux, y le puedes poner hasta un debian squeeE
<Souchiro> Esqueeze
<n-iCe> Esas son ROM's
<n-iCe> Yo en mi GS3 le cambio la ROM, uso cyanogenmod
<PakoTM_> Souchiro: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sistema_operativo_móvil xD
<Souchiro> Ahh es room
<Souchiro> Eso
<Souchiro> Ese buscavba
<n-iCe> cyanogenmod? haha es totalmente basado en google =p
<Souchiro> Se me olvido el nombre, y ese es el cyannogenmod
<n-iCe> De hecho es lo famoso de ese.
<Souchiro> Por eso
<PakoTM_> Otra cosa son las rom basadas en un OS
<n-iCe> Que nada stock, todo basado en google.
<Souchiro> Dije derivado
<n-iCe> 21:36 < Souchiro> Pero es basicamente un android pero sin google
<n-iCe> Pusiste sin google
<PakoTM_> determinado
<Souchiro> Si
<n-iCe> Pero bueno, que bueno que es ese :)
<n-iCe> Es muy bueno.
<Souchiro> Sin la playstore
<Souchiro> Pero no le queda a todos los celulares
<n-iCe> A muchos, es la rom con mayor gama de teléfonos.
<n-iCe> Y para playstop y todo debes instalar los gapps
<Souchiro> Si estuviera para el motorola xt316
<n-iCe> O tu teléfono no servirá de nada
<n-iCe> http://forum.cyanogenmod.org/topic/39969-motorola-spice-key-xt316/
<n-iCe> Parece que no
<n-iCe> Puedes checar acá los equipos: http://get.cm/
 * dzup se pregunta si le quedara a su HUAWEI modelo G1157 ?
<Souchiro> Ya lo cheque y no hay v.v
<Souchiro> Y ubuntu phone ni de chiste le quedara a mi cel
<n-iCe> nop
<n-iCe> Ahorita nada más está para el Nexus
<Souchiro> Ademas mi cpu es de 600 mgz
<Souchiro> Y 150 mb de ram
<dzup> pero una cosa si , mi  HUAWEI modelo G1157 dura 4 dias online sin recargarlo y sirve para lo que lo uso, sin decir que me cuesta 199 pesos mexicanos (10 US) con 100 pesos de credito prepagado :p
<n-iCe> dzup: así que eres Mexicano?
<n-iCe> Qué parte
<dzup> heh, Colima
<n-iCe> El mio es un quad core(4 nucleos) corriendo a 1.4GHZ 1GB ram :D
<n-iCe> dzup: tas lejos, soy del Estado de México
<dzup> :p
<dzup> No importa si tu quad core celular tiene muchas cosas ...igualmente carlos slim y Telcel te tiene limitado, viva mexico!
<n-iCe> nu
<n-iCe> Movistar ;)
<n-iCe> El internet es 3 veces más rápido
<n-iCe> Telcel da 1.5MB
<n-iCe> Iusacell en 4G hasta 4MB
<n-iCe> Movistar está dando en 3G 5MB
<n-iCe> De descarga, para un celular, es muchísimo.
<n-iCe> De hecho uso mi celular para conectarme a internet, ya no tengo línea en casa.
<n-iCe> Ahorita estoy colgado por wi-fi de mi teléfono.
<n-iCe> No necesito más de 5MB en casa, si quiero descargar algo, lo hago desde el consulorio, ahí tengo 20MB
<dzup> heh es igual, forbes saco que carlos slim sigue siendo el mas rico del mundo, asi que estamos jodidos, por eso yo me compre mi telcel  HUAWEI modelo G1157 de 199 pesos porque solo lo voy usar para mensajear y si quieren hablar conigo que me llamen, esos 100 pesos de credito ni pienso usarlos :p
<dzup> ohh internet uso mi telmex mas barata de 329 x mes, segun es de 4mb pero solo tengo 1.5 real con 98kbs de subida, pero igual, asi de jodidos estamos en colima :p
<chilicuil> dzup: no sabia que eras de mexico, cool
<dzup> :( que se me noto acento extrangero?
<n-iCe> chilicuil: tú también?
<chilicuil> n-iCe: sip
<chilicuil> n-iCe: tu tambien? =O
<n-iCe> Qué parte
<n-iCe> Sí
<n-iCe> Soy de el Edo de Méxic
<chilicuil> wtf, esto ya no es ubuntu-es, haha, estamos invadiendo
<n-iCe> :D
<chilicuil> n-iCe: yo tambien 8)
<dzup> n-iCe, tengo añales viendote en irc, ami no me engañas heh
<n-iCe> Qué parte?
<n-iCe> dzup: sí llevo años por acá
<n-iCe> Pero estaba más en Debian-es
<n-iCe> Era mi distro, hasta hoy, que quería algo nuevo.
<dzup> ah si con el higadito de dererk
<n-iCe> hahaha buen tipo
<n-iCe> chilicuil: qué parte del Edo?
<chilicuil> n-iCe: ciudad neza, tu?
<n-iCe> Satélite
<chilicuil> n-iCe: estamos algo lejos, haha, ya me habia asustado, genial =)
 * dzup beso, beso, beso, beso....
<chilicuil> -_-
<dzup> hehe, saludos, me retiro
<n-iCe> suerte
<Souchiro> Se fue ice
<Souchiro> V.v
<Souchiro> Le iba a decir gracias
<selena2013> ola
<Souchiro> Nas selena2013
<Souchiro> Soltera viuda o divorciada?
<Souchiro> Edad (?)
<Souchiro> Direccion y telefono o.o?
<selena2013> jajajjajaja
<Souchiro> Mail, face?
<selena2013> asi me gusta bien directo
<Souchiro> Por privado para que no anden de buitres xD
<Souchiro> :)
<Souchiro> Yoi me gane esa tus datos (?)
<Souchiro> ;)
<selena2013> y si esto es de apoyo technico
<selena2013> ja
<Sou> Me cai
<Souchiro> Y si de servicio tecnico. Pero tanbien sirve de doctor corazones cuando los ops tan away xD
<Souchiro> En que te podemos sevir selena2013 preciosa?
<selena2013> aww  jaaaa
<Souchiro> O.o?
<Souchiro> Se quedo sin palabras la damicela :/
<selena2013> mmm
<selena2013> y k hacen
<Souchiro> Yo viajando en taxi :/
<selena2013> jajajaj
<selena2013> sea serio pues jaja
<Souchiro> Si, voy a cenar con la family
<selena2013> que bueno linuxero
<Souchiro> Y tu? Como estas?
<selena2013> bien haciendo travesuras
<Souchiro> :o que tipo de travesuras o.O?
<selena2013> a no lo puedo decir aca
<selena2013> jaja
<Souchiro> :/
<Souchiro> Por privado?
<selena2013> ja no esto es apoyo technico
<Souchiro> :(
<Souchiro> Weno dejo de tar de buitre por que luego no me quieren v.v
<Souchiro> En que te podemos dar apoyo?
<selena2013> mejor dicho en que me apoyo jajaja
<Souchiro> O.o
<Souchiro> En que te apoyas?
<selena2013> nada ja
<Souchiro> O.o
<selena2013> jajajjaa
<selena2013> yapo
<Souchiro> Se fue v.v
<Souchiro> Al menos de dejo un beso xD
<j0d3> nas
<piscis> hola buenas noches
<piscis> o buen dia
<str> alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar un kernel compilado para barcelona 64?
<AlbertJB> hola tengo una duda a ver si me puede ayudar, tenía el ubuntu configurado en francés, he cambiado al idioma español pero en el centro de software me siguen apareciendo las aplicaciones en francés, alguna sugerencia?
<AlbertJB> el sources.list está todo ok, por eso me extraña que quede aún en francés
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
<blepas> test
<noseasasi> < statick>: ¿cual es el problema?
<noseasasi> perdón
<hdd1> hola chicos. deseo setear el parametro net.inet.tcp.msl a traves del sysctl -w pero me dice que es una llave no conocida
<hdd1> como se hace en ubuntu para setear este parámetro?
<buenaventura> si no existe, no puedes
<buenaventura> quizá dependa de un módulo que ya no existe, no tienes presente o no está cargado
<hdd1> buenaventura: ok pero donde puedo buscar el módulo al que pertenece? ya que tampoco puedo realizar el net.inet.tcp.nolocaltimewait
<buenaventura> seguramente algo de net! busca en modules algo que parezca tener relación, o googlea
<buenaventura> para qué necesitas eso?
<buenaventura> en general, si no está algo suele ser porque está obsoleto
<hdd1> buenaventura: no me cuadra que este obsoleto, ya que en manuales de tunning para servidores encontre un buen par en 12.04 que modifican ese parámetro
<hdd1> pero no dicen si cargan algun modulo
<hdd1> lo requiero porque estoy teniendo muchos timewait locales
<arielsanflo> saludos y muy buen dia
<hdd1> y me esta saturando el espacio de sockets y el tiempo de la aplicación
<GridCube> hdd1, pasa uno de esos tutoriales que decis
<arielsanflo> rtl8192cu me esta dando  problemas  viene como usb  targeta  lan wireles cuando la conexion requiere clave wpa no conecta
<arielsanflo> alguien me puede ayudar
<GridCube> arielsanflo, probaste otros puertos?
<arielsanflo> viene en una encore 300
<arielsanflo> si
<GridCube> tirate un lsusb y pasa el pastebin
<buenaventura> hdd1: en todo caso apunta al conntrack
<hdd1> http://serverfault.com/questions/129950/can-i-make-tcp-ip-session-to-run-less-than-60-seconds
<buenaventura> al time_wait
<buenaventura> etc
<hdd1> GridCube: recibo cerca de 400 x segundo
<hdd1> GridCube: rapidamente saturo las 32k disponible
<buenaventura> en qué servicio?
<hdd1> psql
<hdd1> y ya esta optimizado psql
<buenaventura> pero si tienes tantas conexiones, es que seguramente no estén cerrando las conexiones a la db
<buenaventura> por otro lado, en cuánto tienes el contrack_max?
<buenaventura> no conozco la opción que muestran en ese hilo de stackoverflow; sin embargo, de toda la vida, cuánto viven las conexiones y eso va a través de netfilter, via net.netfilter.*
<arielsanflo> anexo lsmod
<arielsanflo> y lsusb
<GridCube> hdd1, no entiendo
<arielsanflo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5587776/
<arielsanflo> hay esta
<arielsanflo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5587776/
<GridCube> no deberias poder agregar simplemente el control en el sysctl.conf? hdd1 ?
<buenaventura> GridCube: no, si no existe, si la opción depende de un módulo que, o bien no se carga, o bien ya no está en el kernel
<GridCube> mmmm
<hdd1> exacto
<buenaventura> o bien, el kernel no está compilado con ese soporte
<buenaventura> pero, hdd1, las opciones que te interesan puedes listarlas (o deberías poder) vía 'sysctl -a|grep netfilter'
<arielsanflo> bueno y por momentos me deja de funcionar
<arielsanflo> lo raro es que me da un conflicto en otros kernels
<arielsanflo> y se me apaga y me vota una pantalla negra
<arielsanflo> kernels como 3.5.15
<arielsanflo> 3.5.0.15
<arielsanflo> creo
<hdd1> pero porque a travez de netfilter o conntrack?
<buenaventura> porque de ahí se configuran esos parámetros
<buenaventura> http://conntrack-tools.netfilter.org/
<hdd1> pero ese interactua con iptables
<arielsanflo> bueno ademas he tenido  un problema al inicio
<arielsanflo> me dice ocurrio un error al montar auto
<arielsanflo> pulse s para omitir el montaje o  M para recuperar manualmente
<GridCube> que raro che
<GridCube> parece que ubuntu no tiene /proc/sys/net/inet
<hdd1> GridCube: pero entonces como hay algunos que si lo configuran eso me tiene loco... mas como existe entonces en la documentacion el parametro nolocaltimewait
<GridCube> hdd1, dejame que pregunto en #ubuntu-servers
<GridCube> #ubuntu-server
<buenaventura> hdd1: seguro, seguro, que lo maneja netfilter
<arielsanflo> no se la verdad ya que hacer
<arielsanflo> con esta wireles lan rtl8192cu
<hdd1> GridCube: ya que tu iniciaste la conversacion puede preguntar por ---tcp.nolocaltimewait
<buenaventura> arielsanflo: no te va el driver del núcleo?
<hdd1> GridCube: lo extraño es que el msl debe estar definido en alguna parte (msl= Maximum Segment Lifetime ) y por ende el time wait que usa el sistema es dos veces el msl
<arielsanflo> como se si no me va el driver en el nucleo
<buenaventura> no funciona bien?
<buenaventura> siempre puedes probar a instalar el que te bajas de la página de realtek
<arielsanflo> si
<arielsanflo> ese es el que tengo
<arielsanflo> instalado
<arielsanflo> el de la pagina
<arielsanflo> de realtek
<arielsanflo> el problema es que no conecta a redes con wpa
<hdd1> GridCube: estoy leyendo al otro lado
<GridCube> o: no vayas a la luz hdd1 aun hay esperanza
<GridCube> hdd1, che mira http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com.ar/2008/09/tune-tcpip-setting-using-sysctl.html
<GridCube> esto no te sirve?
<hdd1> el problema de cerrar rapidamente el socket tcp
<hdd1> mmm antes de eso el scenario es el siguiente: muchos paquetes tcp y muchos paquetes tcp generados localmente
<hdd1> el beneficio de cerrar SOLO los locales con nolocaltimewait es que hay situaciones en que desde afuera se generan tramas tcp que pueden perder conexion
<hdd1> en el caso en que una nueva conexion reuse una ya existente se genera al momento en que la primera conexion manda nuevamente un paquete
<GridCube> hdd1, esa es la respuesta no? tenes demasiadas conexiones y se satura el servidor?
<hdd1> justo cuando la otra esta apoderandose de esta
<hdd1> GridCube: si, tengo demasiadas conexiones, pero debo reutilizar solamente las locales
<hdd1> GridCube: y por eso busco una alternativa a nolocaltimewait
<GridCube> che hdd1 y esto?
<GridCube> /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_abort_on_overflow
<GridCube>     A boolean flag controlling the behaviour under lots of incoming connections. When enabled, this causes the kernel to actively send RST packets when a service is overloaded.
<GridCube> http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.kernel.obscure.html
<hdd1> GridCube: el problema es que no toma ni un minuto en saturarse y solamente debemos poder filtrar o reutilizar las conexiones por lan
<GridCube> mmmh
<hdd1> GridCube: llevo semanas buscandole solucion :P
<GridCube> XD
<hdd1> GridCube: no e sque este cerrado a las alternativas, pero como es un servidor de produccion, no ueden haber errores
<GridCube> :D entiendo
<GridCube> si mi internet anduviera estaria buscando el git commit
<GridCube> pero como no anda pues
<buenaventura> la solución es simple: que programen bien :)
<fercho_villa> muy buenos dias a todos estimados amigos
<fercho_villa> tengo una inquietud con respecto a ubuntu 12.10
<fercho_villa> acudo a este canal para obtener ayuda y promover el conocimiento de ubuntu
<dylan66> pregunta a todos no en privado fercho_villa
<fercho_villa> a todos solicitud despejar una duda que tengo..
<fercho_villa> instale ubuntu 12.10 pero cuando ubico cierta informacion en el disco duro y apago el computador y enciendo nuevamente
<fercho_villa> la informacion se pierde...
<fercho_villa> alguien me puede ayudar
<fercho_villa> ?????????????????
<fercho_villa> ????????????
<dylan66> eso no deberia suceder fercho_villa  hiciste alguna configuracion especial durante la instalacion?
<selena2013> hoy es el ubuntu developer summit
<fercho_villa> mmm..ya
<fercho_villa> instale la version 12.10
<fercho_villa> y copio informacion al disco duro
<fercho_villa> o creo una carpeta
<fercho_villa> y luego de apagar el quipo ya no esta la informacion
<fercho_villa> estimado amigo dylan66
<selena2013> k intentas hacer
<fercho_villa> nada en especial
<fercho_villa> el problema que estoy experimentando con ubuntu 12.10
<fercho_villa> es que al copiar informacion en el disco duro
<fercho_villa> y despues apagar el equipo y encenderlo, la informacion ya no esta disponible en el disco duro
<selena2013> k raro
<fercho_villa> no deberia suceder verdad
<fercho_villa> por nada del mundo deberia ocurrir
<fercho_villa> podria ser que el instalador de ubuntu tenga algun error verdad o algo asi
<selena2013> si
<fercho_villa> tienes experiencia con la version 12.10 de ubunto selena
<selena2013> es la que uso
<selena2013> 12.10
<fercho_villa> correcto entonces es muy problable que algo este mal con el instalador o con la instalacion
<selena2013> pero yo tengo un problema peor aun , a mi se me congela todo de ves en cuando
<fercho_villa> esta mas grave
<fercho_villa> me imagino que sera porque es pco tiempo de lanzamiento de esta version
<fercho_villa> voy a probar reinstalando la distribucion de ubuntu
<fercho_villa> gracias por confirmarme que no deberia haber error estimada amiga selena2013 y dylan 66
<selena2013> cheka k tu disco duro este bien conectado
<fercho_villa> si es un equipo hp de escritorio
<fercho_villa> completamente nuevo
<selena2013> ooo
<selena2013> cual ISO
<selena2013> usaste ? 32 bits
<fercho_villa> si
<fercho_villa> pero sucede en 2 maquinas hasta el momento
<selena2013> y tu equipo es 32 bits o 64 bits
<fercho_villa> porque quien instalo la distribucion en los equipos es otra persona
<selena2013> pues dile que eliga la iso correcta
<fercho_villa> la iso es 32 bits amiga
<fercho_villa> entonces estaria mal si eligieron mal la iso al momento de la instalacion
<fercho_villa> verdad ...y eso puede estar ocasionando la perdida de datos en el disco duro
<selena2013> claro
<fercho_villa> correcto amiga voy a reinstalar nuevamente la distribucion
<fercho_villa> te voy a volver a molestar si tengo alguna inquietud mil gracias
<GridCube> hdd1, -_-
<GridCube> estas?
<selena2013> anybody got the irc channel for the summit
<selena2013> ???
<GridCube> selena2013, ?
<GridCube> !es
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal donde se habla en Español exclusivamente. Ver http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat para otros canales.
<selena2013> perdon
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> hdd1, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maximum_segment_lifetime
<Costeelation> buenas
<Costeelation> quisiera saber si alguien sabe como resolver el problema de la pantalla negra en ubuntu 12.04
<selena2013> oo
<GridCube> pantalla negra
<selena2013> comprate una compu nueva
<selena2013> broma
<SergioMeneses> selena2013, de donde sos? me parece haberte visto en la uds
<selena2013> de miami
<dzup> de mayami
<dzup> oh perdon maiami
<selena2013> ja si
<SergioMeneses> o0
<TicoCR506> Buenos dias/tardes
<GridCube> buenas tardes/dias
<saivan> tengo un disco duro y tengo instalado lubuntu 12.10 mi pregunta es como devo de tenerlo particionado para mejor rendimiento
<saivan> hola
<saivan> hay alguien
<GridCube> !paciencia | saivan
<kubot> saivan: Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá.
<GridCube> !particiones
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'particiones'.
<GridCube> no ni idea saivan como vos quieras, es cuestion de gustos
<GridCube> a mi me gusta tener /home separado de /
<GridCube> y nada mas
<GridCube> hay gente a la que le gusta tener /boot y /tmp separados tambien
<GridCube> a mi me da igual
<ELETRONICO_HW> GridCube:
<Costeelation> yo un dia separé mi home y decidi encriptar los datos pero nunca fui capaz de montarlos
<ELETRONICO_HW> cuando uno instala ubuntu tiene q crear 3 particiones ? /home , / , swap ?
<ELETRONICO_HW> :S
<GridCube> si quiere
<GridCube> no es obligatorio
<Costeelation> +1
<ELETRONICO_HW> yo siempre utilizo solamente /
<GridCube> a mi me gusta asi, porque si quiero reinstalar simplemente reemplazo / y mi /home queda intacto
<ELETRONICO_HW> mmm
<ELETRONICO_HW> GridCube: eso independiente la distro?
<GridCube> pues clarin
<GridCube> es una particion que puedo montar como /home en distintas cosas
<GridCube> si tengo varias particiones como /
<ELETRONICO_HW> por ejemplo..... yo tengo / ( ubuntu ) , y instalo / ( debian)
<GridCube> aha
<GridCube> podes usar el mismo /home
<ELETRONICO_HW> o.0
<Costeelation> grid  pero si yo instalo home por separado osea que en mi particion de / no habra una carpeta home
<ELETRONICO_HW> no afecta q sean distros diferentes
<GridCube> pero ojo eh porque ~/ va a tener configs
<GridCube> no necesariamente ELETRONICO_HW, si tenes usuarios distintos no
<ELETRONICO_HW> GridCube: es mejor usar la misma distro, si?
<GridCube> ponele que tenes /home/ubuntu y /home/debian ambos bajo la particion sda2 montada en /home de ubuntu y debian
<GridCube> si miras la particion solita montada en otro lado tendrias dos directorios ./ubuntu y  ./debian
<GridCube> no se si me explico
<ELETRONICO_HW> si
<ELETRONICO_HW> entendi
<GridCube> Costeelation, no, si no montas un /home dedicado se monta solo, porque es esencial, a menos que el OS no use /home, como puppy por ejemplo que usa directamente /root
<saivan> yo quiero tener home  y los programas a parte y el sistema operativo a parte para cambiar de diestro sin perder programas ni home nada mas instalar en la particion el nuevo sistema
<saivan> si se puede
<saivan> hacer eso
<Costeelation> osea que yo en mi particion sda1 pongo que instale / y en otra particion pongo que instale en /home
<GridCube> saivan, cada distro usa los programa de formas distintas, no podes compartir programas asi como asi
<GridCube> si Costeelation
<GridCube> !fstab
<kubot> El archivo /etc/fstab indica al sistema como deben usarse las particiones del disco. Ver: http://www.ubuntuhispano.org/wiki/como-anadir-linea-nueva-archivo-etcfstab
<Costeelation> con razón no montó la otra vez :p gracias GridCube
<GridCube> si pones tipo >> /dev/sda2 /home ext4 defaults 0 0 << en fstab ya funciona
<saivan> es que tengo un problema instale lubuntu pero el brillo de pantalla no aplica cambios y esta al maximo
<GridCube> aja
<Costeelation> estamos iguales
<Costeelation> aunque yo lo solucioné
<Costeelation> pero me gane otro
<GridCube> tirate un >> xgamma -gamma 0.5 << saivan
<Costeelation> saivan: edita el archivo grub si la solucion de grid no te funciona
<GridCube> Costeelation, que problema de pantalla negra?
<Costeelation> es que imaginate que yo tenia el mismo problema que saivan y lo solucione pero ahora el brillo anda bien solo que cuando sale para iniciar sesion todo está negro, solo escucho el sonidito para ingresar la contraseña
<GridCube> mmm que raro
<GridCube> tenes dos monitores?
<Costeelation> no
<Costeelation> tengo un mini
<Costeelation> aspire one
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> podes entrar a una tty?
<Costeelation> si
<Costeelation> es que yo ingreso normal como en este momento
<GridCube> oh
<Costeelation> y entonces cierro sesion con ctrl+alt supr
<Costeelation> y ya vuelve el brillo
<Costeelation> y vuelvo a iniciar sesion
<saivan> sigue igual
<saivan> no tiene casi brillo
<Costeelation> editaste el grub?
<saivan> no se como se hace eso
<GridCube> saivan, queres que tenga mas brillo o menos?
<saivan> mas
<saivan> no se puede ver casi la pantalla
<GridCube> ah, proba entonces en una terminal ejecutar xgamma -gamma 2
<GridCube> saivan, segui subiendole al numero de -gamma hasta que tengas un brillo que te sirva
<Costeelation> saivan: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<Costeelation> grid que version de ubuntu usas?
<GridCube> xubuntu 12.04 en esta netbook y xubuntu 12.10 en mi escritorio
<n-iCe> xubuntu
<n-iCe> Está chulo?
<GridCube> sep :)
<n-iCe> xfce?
<GridCube> si
<n-iCe> Me quedo con mi Ubuntu :p me da flojera una nueva instalación
<n-iCe> Aparte lo traigo ya con el gnome-panel para gnome2 chulo
<GridCube> P: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<GridCube> y listo
<n-iCe> nuu
<n-iCe> No me gusta dejar, paquetes que no uso
<Costeelation> lo solucioné GridCube
<Costeelation> :D
<GridCube> :D
<Costeelation> oye si me diiste que version de ubuntu usas?
<Costeelation> o bueno usas precise?
<Costeelation> sabes cual es la ultima version del kernel para esta distribucion?
<GridCube> uso precise y quantal
<saivan> que diferiencia es en debian y ubuntu
<saivan> yo solo tengo lubuntu 12.10
<saivan> y saben no he podido encontrar una diestro que se acople a mi computadora
<GridCube> son grupos distintos de gente, con marketing distinto, con objetivos distintos y formas de trabajo de distonto
<GridCube> :3 yo encontre xubuntu y es purrrfecto
<Costeelation> bueno Grid porfa dimde que kernel estas usando en precise
<Costeelation> es que el mio estaba en 3.5xxx y recuerdo que ese es el de quantal
<saivan> yo tengo 448 en memoria ram
<GridCube> Linux gridcube-Intel-powered-classmate-PC 3.2.0-32-generic #51-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 26 21:32:50 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<Costeelation> oh my god eso era :O
<Costeelation> aunque ya va en 3.2.0-38
<GridCube> puede ser
<Costeelation> pero quite el 3.5 com ote dije y ya se soluciono mi problema de pantalla negra :D
<GridCube> no me gusta actualizar mi kernel
<Costeelation> yo no me fijo cuando actualizo :p pero ya aprenderé
<Costeelation> como haces para no actualizarlo?
<Costeelation> evitar actualizarlo*
<GridCube> no apreto el boton actualizar
<GridCube> P:
<Costeelation> saivan: probaste ubuntu 12.04? yo probe de todo y al final fue la que mejor funcion
<GridCube> tengo 252 actualizaciones pendientes
<Costeelation> actualiza firefox por lo menos jajaja
<GridCube> no
<dzup> click on Y
<GridCube> a menos que algo ande mal no actualizo nada
<Costeelation> le agregaron lector pdf :p
<GridCube> que asco
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> es una de las razones por las que odio chrome, que tiene un lector de pdf integrado
<Costeelation> recuerdo que antes amaba chrome
<GridCube> en todo caso
<GridCube> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<n-iCe> AMO CHROME
<GridCube> llevemos esto a u-es-cafe pls
<Costeelation> R
<Sadlymistaken> Hola buenas. Pasa una cosa rara con mi tarjeta red... Tengo eth0 que es eternet normal, y luego eth1 que es la wifi... ¿por qué no es wlan0?
<Costeelation>  y te funciona?
<Costeelation> cuando yo tenia una eth1 como tú no me funcionaba el wifi en modo monitor
<Sadlymistaken> Costeelation: si. me funciona..
<Costeelation> Entonces solo cambiale el nombre tú
<Costeelation> dime si este comando te funciona sudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<Sadlymistaken> veamos Costeelation
<Sadlymistaken> eso lo he intentado
<Sadlymistaken> asi lo dice la gente en google, que se cambia..
<Sadlymistaken> pero a mi me aparece en blanco ese archivo
<Sadlymistaken> ah, coño, ahora no
<Sadlymistaken> JAjajajajaja
<Sadlymistaken> :D
<Costeelation> :)
<Costeelation> ya debes saber que más sigue
<Sadlymistaken> pasame tu enlace, a ver si está en castellano.
<Sadlymistaken> :D por que yo lo estoy leyendo en inglés y no me entero.
<Sadlymistaken> jajajaja
<Costeelation> jaja
<Costeelation> solo cambia el nombre donde dice « eth1 » por « wlan0 »
<Sadlymistaken> pero esta es la persistente?
<Sadlymistaken> cuando reinicie no lo volverá a formar el archivo como siempre?
<Costeelation> hace tiempos lo cambié y quedo con el nombre que yo le puse
<Costeelation> aunque lo curioso es que yo lo tenia wlan0 y lo puse eth1
<Costeelation> jajaj
<Sadlymistaken> bueno, voy a probar a ver que hace..
<Sadlymistaken> jajaja
<Sadlymistaken> por si no vuelvo.. MUCHAS GRACIAS
<SadlyMistaken> nada... sigue llamandose eth1
<SadlyMistaken> Costeelation: anda pasame el enlace donde lo estabas leyendo tu, please
<Costeelation> está en ingles
<Costeelation> debe ser el mismo que tu viste
<Costeelation> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1389107
<Costeelation> y por que quieres cambiarlo si funciona bien?
<Costeelation> estás haciendo auditorias?
<SadlyMistaken> no
<SadlyMistaken> ni se que son auditorias
<SadlyMistaken> pero necesito ser "perfecto" para el manejo de iptables
<SadlyMistaken> muchas gracias Costeelation
<Picapiedra> hola
<MrTulias> hi
<Picapiedra> me llamo Juan mi apod es picapiedra
<canihojr> buenas
<canihojr> pregunta del siglo: con UEFI con funciona GRUB?
<Picapiedra> no puedo ayudarte por que hace poco que uso linux
<canihojr> Picapiedra, no te preocupes, es una pregunta general, por si alguien quiere contestar, tampoco me corre buya, ya lo solucioné es solo por enterarme un poco más sobre el tema ^^
<Picapiedra> si tienes problemas con el GRUB intenta actualizar el sistema
<Picapiedra> ok
<Picapiedra> lo unico que se es que hace el arranque de ubuntu
<GeMiNniS> Buenas
<Picapiedra> que hay
<micha1980_> buenas tardes tengo un problema con ubuntu en mi hp dv2000 no puedo conectarme con la inalambrica
<Picapiedra> desconectas el modo avión
<micha1980_> si lo desconecto pero no me detecta las redes
<canihojr> micha1980_, que version de ubuntu es?
<micha1980_> 12.04
<micha1980_> estuve averiguando y parece que el hardware esta bloqueado y intente con el comando rfkill pero no me funciono, soy nuevo en ubuntu
<canihojr> micha, sabes que tarjeta wifi usa tu portatil??? yo tengo un DV2000 por aqui y trabaja bien con ubuntu 12.04..... seguramente serán componentes diferentes
<micha1980_> me dice que es una ralink
<Picapiedra> El caso que a mi no me a dado problema el wifi
<Picapiedra> soy pero no me trabaja bien con la grafica
<Picapiedra> he instalado el escritorio de Xubuntu y parece que va mejor
<micha1980_> algun comando que me pueda ayudar
<OXOF> hola GeMiNniS
<GeMiNniS> hola OXOF
<OXOF> micha1980_, primero comprueba que no tengas el jumper off en tu hardware (si es un portatil)
<micha1980_> si es portatil, ya me encontre el sibolo de mayor
<OXOF> suele ser un descuido corriente :)
<OXOF> lo 2 es mirar si tu wireless necesita un firmware
<OXOF> si no lo tienes no funcionara
<micha1980_> donde puedo ver si tiene firmware
<OXOF> que chip usa esa wireless ?
<OXOF> si no sabes pon en google el modelo y busca que chipset usa
<OXOF> puede ser intel, atheros, ralink, etc ...
<micha1980_> cuando lo instale me dijo que era una tarjeta ralink
<OXOF> esa lleva un firmware
<OXOF> antes se llamana ralink-firmware
<OXOF> pero creo que en la 12.10 no venía mmm
<OXOF> buscalo
<micha1980_> ok gracias
<OXOF> ese será tu problema, te falta el firmware
<OXOF> quizás te valga con los compact-wireless
<OXOF> incluso puede que te vaya mejor
<omikron4> lo mejor es instalar aircrack-ng sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng ... y despues para saber el chip.. sudo airmon-ng
<OXOF> http://www.mediatek.com/_en/07_downloads/01_windows.php?sn=501
<omikron4> o para ver si le falta el firmware.. dmesg y buscar el tal ralink
<OXOF> ahi tienes 3 firmwares segun tu hardware
<OXOF> omikron4, efectivamente, ya se lo dije, esa lleva firmware, pero la 12.10 no lo tiene
<micha1980_> ok muchas gracias
<micha1980_> voy a probarlo
<omikron4> pero eso se puede bajar
<OXOF> omikron4, claro, por eso le di la web del fabricante
<omikron4> solo hay que saber el chipset con lspci si va incluido y lsusb si va en usb
<Picapiedra> hola 0X0F, ubuntu parece no trabajar buen con la targeta ATI
<OXOF> las tarjetas anteriores a la HD5xxx creo que no tienen soporte con el Xorg
<OXOF> la unica solución es usa el driver radeon, usara graficos 2D pero no te cabe otra
<OXOF> no es cosa de ubuntu Picapiedra ... es del soporte de Xorg
<Picapiedra> ok se que da con gelado a ratos
<OXOF> o sea, no te ira si metes el driver privativo fglrx con una ATI radeon 4400
<OXOF> en ese caso con el driver radeon
<Picapiedra> no me acuerdo el modelo ya lo mirare en los papeles
<Picapiedra> sera cuestión de bajar el driver radeon
<Picapiedra> 0X0F, de todas forma con el escritorio de xubuntu parece que funciona mejor
<OXOF> Picapiedra, radeon ya deberías tenerlo
<OXOF> que grafica tienes que no lo has dicho
<OXOF> ati que
<Picapiedra> 0x0F, lo instale con controladores adicionales y el moden interno
<Picapiedra> 0X0F creo que era 5000 y pico
<OXOF> Picapiedra, no recuerdo si el soporte para los Xorg nuevos esta por encima de 5400 o 5200
<OXOF> miralo
<OXOF> si esta para la 5000 para arriba puedes meter el driver privativo fglrx
<OXOF> es el que mejor va
<OXOF> y tendrás direct render con gráficos 3D
<Picapiedra> ok si que es el privatico fglrx ahora lo miro
<OXOF> mira lo que dice este: http://libuntu.wordpress.com/2012/10/23/los-drivers-amd-catalyst-legacy-no-soportan-x-org-1-13/
<OXOF> las graficas a partir de las hd5000 en adelante estan soportadas en el driver oficial de catalyst el driver legacy es para las hd2000/3000/4000
<OXOF> creo que te vale Picapiedra
<Picapiedra> 0X0F,  y igual estoy yo equivocado, lo estoy mirando en la pagina oficial, lo que tengo es mucha linia de red
<Picapiedra> 0X0F, no o encuentro pero el modelo es un portatil ASUS modelo X59SL
<Picapiedra> 0X0F, perdón por la tardanza estaba equivocado, lo he averiguado con el comando  lshw en la consola Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series
<Picapiedra> 0XOF , gracias por tu ayuda
<GeMiNniS> buenas noches
#ubuntu-es 2013-03-06
<thewub> ass
<selena2013> ?
<Rcart> ¿
<Ariana> Buenas noches por casualiodad alguien sabra como hacer para que ubuntu pueda correr desde mi disco rigido con una iso con virtual vox desde windows
<Ariana> ya lo pude hacer con un live cd pero quiero saver si existe la manera que pueda arrancar desde una iso que tengo en mi HD
<Ariana> y no encuentro nada especifico que me ayude solo sale desde un cd
<Ariana> mejor dicho para que bootee desde una iso que tengo en el disco de mi pc
<selena2013> no te entiendo
<selena2013> en virtualbox bootea la iso
<selena2013> sin cd
<GridCube> Ariana, creo que hay formas de montar una particion como disco de vbox
<GridCube> pero no recuerdo como
<Ariana> a bueno gracias ygual creo que encontre una pagina aver si me doy maña
<dzup> pero es absolutamente imposible montar otra particion primaria con un sistema operativo sin escribir algo en ella en cualquier sistema operativo posible
<MiniTux> hola   necesito ayuda urgente    hace un par de meses desaparecio el panel de notificaciones y no puedo hacerlo aparecer  me aburri de buscar en google  nada me sirve   y lo peor perdi el lanzador de ultrastar y no se como recuperarlo
<dzup> podrias montar pero no croe que puedas correrlo en tiempo real.
<MiniTux> tampoco puedo elejir mis redes de internet
<dzup> MiniTux, renombra o mueve tus directorios .config .gnome2 o etc y reinicia su entorno grafico, las configuraciones estan ahi y se re-crean si no se encuentran a defaults.
<MiniTux> ok  a ver ke sale de eso
<dzup> renombra/mueve/borra/como quieras, .. los directorios .gconf2 .gnome2 .config  de tu $HOME y vuelve a reiniciar entorno grafico.
 * xoan buenas
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
<GeMiNniS> Buenos días
<selena2013> la terminal de Justin Biever es rosada ??
<saivan> como mantener el sistema limpio o sea funcionando 100% despues de un tiempo de uso
<selena2013> linux no es windows no hace falta
<saivan> como mantener el sistema limpio o sea funcionando 100% despues de un tiempo de uso
<selena2013> esto no es windows
<selena2013> linux no se defragmenta
<buenaventura> saivan: si tienes una duda concreta, explícala
<saivan> con respecto a tu comentario selena tengo bien entendido que no es windows hice ese comentario por que estoy experimentando frecuentes errores en mi sistema y como apenas tengo 2 semanas que empeze a usar lubuntu
<selena2013> entiendo cheka dinos k sistema usas ram , cpu ,
<saivan> he buscado comandos para reparar errores y paquetes rotos
<selena2013> que tipo de imagen instalaste ? empiesa por ahi
<selena2013> quisas no sea la apropiada para tu equipo
<saivan> 512 mb y intel celeron. m
<selena2013> a por eso
<selena2013> poca memoria amigo
<nicampa> alguien sabe si hay canal de lubuntu?
<URULLIKA> buneas
<URULLIKA>  como estan , se que  cada sabor de linux riene  su canal, pero es que en bactrack casi no ahy mucho soporte. como esta basado en ubuntu pienso que alguioen puede ayudarme,  acabo de instalarlo y el wicd se queda  buscando la direccion ip para despues decir que no es hayada, trate de conectarme desde consola y se queda en un loop infinito para despues decir q esta  durmiendo  o algo asi,  alguien sabe de que se trata
<URULLIKA> P??
<URULLIKA> en bactrack   con KDE funciono sin problema
<selena2013> ni idea
<saivan> alguien sabe como poner konqueror en es.
<saivan> esta en chino entenderle jajajajajaja
<selena2013> jaaaaaa
<URULLIKA> alguien
<selena2013> saivan a ti siempre te pasa algo
<saivan> si vieras que es el navegador mas rapido que he instalado
<saivan> para navegar y ver videos para descargas crome
<selena2013> oo
<saivan> nada mas que esta en chino
<selena2013> jaaaaa
<saivan> el unico problema que tengo es que la pagina de youtube no la puedo poner en espanol
<saivan> por que me entra como lengua oficial el chino
<saivan> en google lo corregi y en otras paginas
<URULLIKA> adios perdedore s  no saben un culo, como que  se la  pasan es  en facebook
<selena2013> jajajajajjaa
<sennin> hola, estoy buscando algun programa de identificacion dactilar ubuntu 12.04 64bit
<sennin> amigos alguien sabe de un programa de identificacion dactilar, instale el del centro de software, pero no sirve, habran mas?
<selena2013> algien sabe si justin biever usa terminal rosada ?
<FSPLRC> Hola
<carlos_> hola que tal tengo un lenovo z470 y se cuelga el teclado cuando presiono las teclas de sonido halgien sabe si ya se resolvio el bug?
<selena2013> nose sabe aun
<carlos_> gracias
#ubuntu-es 2013-03-07
<gaerro> hola, acabo de instalar este ubuntu, a este cliente, soy ivedci89... les dije que pueden consultar por aqui. Saludos!
<Negron> hola
<Negron> español
<Negron> hablan español
<Negron> hola
<Negron> alguien aqui
<Negron>  /join #ubuntu-es
<Negron> hola
<Negron> estas
<Negron> estas
<Negron> estgas
<Negron> hola
<Negron> nadie
<Negron> español
<selena2013> si
<URULLIKA> hola  compañeros
<URULLIKA> y tengo un problema con wicd
<URULLIKA> Connection Failed: Unable to Get IP Address
<URULLIKA> segun lo que e investigado lo mas  sercano al confilvto es problemas del kernel con el driver ar9287 athk9
<URULLIKA> sera cierto y si es  asi que debo hacer y como  o donde  buscar  ??
<URULLIKA> alguien sabe de que hablo
<necorom> DATE
<saivan> computadora vieja no le sirven las entradas usb ni quema discos
<selena2013> hay dios no
<saivan> necesito instalar una diestro por medios de tty
<selena2013> jajajajaj
<selena2013> nose
<saivan> si se puede
<chilicuil> saivan: netboot =)
<chilicuil> !netboot
<kubot> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<saivan> tiene lubuntu instalado
<chilicuil> url incorrecta, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<chilicuil> saivan: si tiene lubuntu, puedes instalar cualquier distro desde el grub, necesitaras 1 kernel, 'linux' y un initrd.gz que contenga el instalador
<saivan> siempre te sorprendo con nuevos de safios verdad selena
<saivan> como un kernel
<chilicuil> saivan: un kernel para que arranque, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetbootInstallFromInternet
<selena2013> si
<selena2013> ja a ti siempre te pasa algo
<saivan> pero amo la tecnologia como a las mujeres
<selena2013> awww dulceee
<saivan> mi lema es usa todos tus recursos y aprovechalos no desechalos
<selena2013> a ya veo jajja
<saivan> haber como me va con eso del kernel
<selena2013> si arregla tu kernel
<saivan> va hacer dificil
<selena2013> tu puedes
<saivan> me pueden dar mas datos como crear
<saivan> el kernel
<selena2013> al kernel hay k tratarla como una novia , suavesito
<saivan> jajajajajajaja
<chilicuil> saivan: no necesitas crear|compilar un kernel, solo descargar el kernel de la distribucion que quieres instalar y el initrd.., en la liga que puse mas arriba https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetbootInstallFromInternet viene la descripcion de como hacerlo con el kernel e instalador de ubuntu, para otras distribuciones sera otro kernel e initrd, pero las instrucciones seran practicamente iguales
<saivan> ya estoy descargando el kernel 3.8.2
<saivan> como voy
<chilicuil> saivan: puedes correrlo agregandolo al grub, pero tambien necesitaras una imagen initrd.., en el link vienen las instrucciones sobre como agregarlo al menu del grub
<chapo> Buenas noches, de pura casualidad no han visto a arp-
 * canihojr hi
<canihojr> una preguntilla
<canihojr> el gestor de controladores de hardware ahora lo han puesto donde las fuentes, activo el driver que quiera de la grafica (nvidia) y listo?? o deberia hacer algo más? tengo GNOME-SHELL y me abre en modo fallback por lo que deduzco que no se activó correctamente el driver?
<selena2013> ola
<GridCube> !hi | selena2013
<kubot> selena2013: Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<mskn> hola
<GridCube> !hi | mskn
<kubot> mskn: Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<mskn> Hola Hola gente como va?
<mskn> Alguien me puede ayudar?
<mskn> estoy usando ubuntu 12.04 y tengo instalado pidgin y quisiera poder usar las video llamadas pero no las puedo hacer ni siquiera con google
<mskn> alguien me puede decir como lo soluciono, busco en diferente foros pero nadie dice nada
<GridCube> video llamadas contra que servicio?
<mskn> con google principalmente
<mskn> se que con msn es imposible
<GridCube> no, msn es skype ahora, y skype anda bastante bien
<mskn> si la verdad que nunca me gusto mucho skype pero google funciona bastante bien
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> mskn, estas usando el plugin de google talk en firefox?
<mskn> si
<mskn> que lo use a travez de fairefox en ves de pidgin
<GridCube> pero funciona en ff?
<mskn> ff no se que es
<GridCube> firefox
<mskn> si funciona
<mskn> pero me interesa hacer funcionar pidgin
<GridCube> ah, no se si se pueda
<GridCube> que version de pidgin tnes?
<mskn> la 2.10.6
<selena2013> yo antes usaba pidgin
<mskn> y ahora que usas selena2013
<mskn> ??
<selena2013> uso el k viene con ubuntu
<GridCube> pidgin
<selena2013> lo k pidgin te avisa kien se conecta en facebook
<selena2013> tambien se puede usar este chat en pidgin
<mskn> no se a ustedes pero a mi empathy me funciona muy muy lento por eso cambie a pidgin
<GridCube> yo simplemente uso el chat desde ff o xchat para irc
<selena2013> voy a instalar pidgin
<mskn> empathy esteticamente es genial y muy facil de usar pero es lento y no le encuentro la forma de que sea un poco mas rapido
<GridCube> mskn, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2026979
<mskn> si pero no me soluciono el problema
<selena20131> hola
<selena20131> estoy en pidgin
<GridCube> hola
<dzup> yo uso pidgin para todo, hasta veo video youtube en irc con el plugin, conecto mis facebook, etc, pidgin rulez
<GridCube> mskn, https://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/vv
<selena20131> ja te dice quien se conecta en facebook
<saivan> como anadir el kernel 3.8.2  al grub ya lo tengo descargado
<acalvo> Buenas
<acalvo> ¿Alguien ha trabajado con instalaciones desatendidas basadas en preseed?
<acalvo> Después de configurar el .seed, no consigo que se ejecute la instalación, se queda en ubiquity
<GridCube> saivan, hace un sudo update-grub
<GridCube> detecta todos tus kernels y le hace una entrada a cada uno
<saivan> COMO LO AGREGO AL GRUB
<saivan> es que mi computadora es vieja funciona bien inerna mente pero no quema ni le sirven los puertos usb
<saivan> quiero instalar xubuntu
<saivan> desde el grub
<saivan> pero no se como hacerlo
<saivan> ya descargue el grub
<saivan> 3.8.2
<saivan> yo tengo el 3.5.0.17
<saivan> no se como hacer esto
<saivan> gridcube
<saivan> puedo arrancar desde el 3.5.0.17
<saivan> o tengo que agregarle otro osea el 3.8.2
<GridCube> saivan, podes arrancar ubuntu?
<GridCube> que sistema podes levantar?
<GridCube> no tengo ni idea de como podes instalar desde grub saivan
<GridCube> puedo explicarte como instalar xubuntu pero no desde grub
<saivan> tengo el lubuntu pero hice unas modificaciones y lo descontrole
<GridCube> bueno
<saivan> quiero el xubuntu
<GridCube> pero podes levantar lubuntu?
<saivan> si ese estoy usando
<GridCube> al menos llegar a una tty? ok
<saivan> si
<GridCube> entonces desde una terminal ejecuta: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<saivan> con ctrl +alt+f1
<GridCube> si podes abrir una terminal da igual
<GridCube> xterm o lxterminal
<saivan> si
<GridCube> dale ahi
<saivan> y para desinstalar por completo lubuntu es desir nada mas tener xubuntu  y xfce
<saivan> que darme nada mas con los paquetes de xubuntu
<GridCube> !purexubuntu
<kubot> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<GridCube> saivan, ^^^
<saivan> si
<saivan> gridcube
<saivan> me sirvio tu ayuda
<acalvo> Alguien ha usado preseed antes?
<GridCube> nope
<saivan> gridcube no sabes como poner el konqueror en espanol
<saivan> navego en chino
<saivan> jeje
<GridCube> supongo que necesitas los paquetes de kde en español
<GridCube> nunca use konqueror
<GridCube> pero es qt
<saivan> es el mejor  navegador para mi
<GridCube> asi que necesitaras el local de es_ES para qt
<GridCube> en todo caso el fallback tiene que ser ingles no chino
<GridCube> desisntala cualquier paquete en chino que tengas
<saivan> pues esta en chino por eso te digo que a lo mejor removi paquetes
<saivan> si saber
<saivan> y eso es lo que me esta asiendo los fallos
<saivan> del siste
<GridCube> saivan, bueno una ves que el metapaquete xubuntu-desktop este instalado, simplemente cambia de sesion y elegi empezar una sesion de xubuntu en ves de una de lubuntu en el greeter
<GridCube> vas a tener instalado firefox por default
<GridCube> pero podes tirarle lo que se te cante despues
<auska> Buenas, a ver si me pueden ayudar, soy un fan incodicional de linux. De hecho, lo uso exclusivamente des de hace unos 5/6 años. Pero por motivos profesionales, ultimamente debo trabajor debo preparar muchas presentaciones. Por lo que me gustaria tener un software tipo powerpoint o keynote, ya que la propuesta de libreoffice se queda muy justita. Alguno de vosotros se ha encontrado en una situación similar? Como lo habeis resuelto?
<GridCube> openoffice, google slides, html slides
<GridCube> las de google son las mas simples
<auska> GridCube, el problema que tengo es que en todos estos casos, es demasiado simple por mi caso.
<GridCube> que necesitas?
<GridCube> si usas html podes hacer lo que quieras
<GridCube> podes incluir videos, imagenes, links, flash
<auska> En mi trabajo las presentaciones tienen una importancia muy grande por lo que debo ofrecer mucha professionalidad. Por lo que cosas como los graficos por ejemplo, soy voy feos en estos casos
<auska> Así como la possiblidad de passar los slides des del smartphone, etc. Son cosas que me ayudarian mucho...
<GridCube> de nuevo, creo que html es tu mejor amigo en este caso auska
<GridCube> cualquier smartphone puede ejecutar html hoy dia
<auska> GridCube, pero no es muy lento trabajar así? Ten en cuenta que debo realizar unas 3/4 presentaciones semanales, no quiero perder el tiempo en eso.
<auska> Y no me refiero a ver la presentación des del mobil, si no usar el telefono para passar al siguiente slide mostrado des del proyector. Algo que en Mac y Windows se que se puede hacer con distintos softwares.
<GridCube> ah, ya
<GridCube> dejame averiguar un poco
<auska> Me han comentado de usar beamer pero es el mismo caso que html, funciona via LaTex. Por lo que el problema es el mismo.
<GridCube> auska, este es muy simple tambien no? http://www.ease-project.org/index.html
<GridCube> auska, si no, como te digo, html http://meyerweb.com/eric/tools/s5/
<GridCube> auska, http://www.sliderocket.com/ http://imakewebthings.com/deck.js/
<GridCube> deck.js es uno de mis favoritos
<saivan> hola selena
<selena20131> hola
<GridCube> hola manola, que pasa con la ola
<saivan> gridcube
<saivan> se me soluciono el problema
<saivan> gracias
<saivan> me distes muy buena documentacion
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> excelente
<saivan> oyes comandos y sus aplicaciones y significado y como emplearlos no tienes material didactico de este tipo
<GridCube> hay muchos tutoriales sencillos en internet
<GridCube> http://ss64.com/bash/
<GridCube> este es un buen recurso :)
<GridCube> casi todos los comandos tienen una manpage tambien, cuando queres saber como usar uno escribis man <<comando>>
<GridCube> por ejemplo man firefox
<selena20131> jaaaa
<GridCube> jeeee?
<saivan> muy buen material ya para no darle lata a selena  jajaja
<selena20131> ja
<saivan> pero es bueno contar con ella directa y al grano
<GridCube> XD
<selena20131> :)
<saivan> aaaaaaaaaa todos apoyen el no facebook jajaja del gran ser humano richard stallman
<selena20131> jajajaja ya
<saivan> sacrificio voluntario
<GridCube> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<saivan> !uuuupss!!! el robot habla jeje sorry kubot inteligente
<kubot> saivan: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<saivan> jajaja
<saivan> no lo pienso
<saivan> lo digo
<saivan> hasta luego selena y gracias por la ayuda gridcube
<GridCube> saivan, ta luego
<selena20131> adios
<GridCube> bye
<acalvo> Alguien ha usado preseed antes?
<WyReSP> y lo siento por los emoticonos jaja
<WyReSP> mimecar siempre tan hiriente ...
<buenaventura> pero haces al revés
<buenaventura> lo de soporte va acá
<buenaventura> lo off topic en el otro
<WyReSP> bien al lío
<WyReSP> que esta vez la cosa va del SO
<WyReSP> no me podéis echar jaja
<WyReSP> a ver... probaré a instalar otra vez el ufw y os pego el error que da (que creo que está relacionado con el Samba)
<WyReSP> de todas formas el error con el samba me viene dando prácticamente simpre que actualizo
<buenaventura> pero deja el ufw por ahora
<WyReSP> es una cosa un poco extraña
<buenaventura> sólo te complicará
<buenaventura> déjalo abajo
<WyReSP> mmm entonces? cómo puedo hacer un chequeo del estado de Samba?
<WyReSP> de hecho ... el ufw me ha vuelto a dar un error al desinstalarlo ... :S
<mimecar> WyReSP, ¿tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones de tu ubuntu?
<WyReSP> esta mañana instalé la última
<mimecar> ¿Qué error te da al quitar UFW?
<WyReSP> :S lo cerré ...
<WyReSP> a ver, os pongo el que me da al instalar y así empezamos por algo
<WyReSP> bueno a ver
<WyReSP> este me lo ha dado desinstalando un paquete asociado al ufw http://pastebin.com/DC3jA3vj
<WyReSP> quizás os sirva
<WyReSP> lo desinstala pero da ese fallo
<mimecar> ¿qué le has hecho al sistema antes de ese error?
<mimecar> ¿estas usando PPA?
<WyReSP> sí
<WyReSP> la mayoría de las aplicaciones son de los repositorios...
<WyReSP> aunque no todas...
<WyReSP> vamos, no sé si es eso a lo que te refieres
<mimecar> de samba has puesto algo?
<mimecar> parece que está procesando mal los datos del paquete de samba
<WyReSP> ummm
<WyReSP> pues no recuerdo
<WyReSP> quizás sí instalé algo en su día
<mimecar> ¿qué repositorios estas usando?
<WyReSP> pero ahora cuándo le di al botón de opciones de compartición me instaló más software que requería
<WyReSP> con sus consiguientes errores similares al que adjunté
<WyReSP> mmm
<WyReSP> hay algún comando para averiguarlo exactamente? porque no te sabría decir ahora...
<WyReSP> o puedo actualizarlos y hacer un pastebin
<mimecar> quita el paquete de samba (si puedes)
<mimecar> y limpia el caché de apt
<WyReSP> y cómo hago eso?!
<mimecar> sudo apt-get clean all
<mimecar> después, sudo apt-get update
<WyReSP> y para desinstalar samba con el synaptics?
<mimecar> busca el paquete de samba
<mimecar> aunque es fácil que se vaya parte del sistema detrás
<mimecar> reinstala después ubuntu-desktop
<WyReSP> hay muchos paquetes de samba ... :S
<mimecar> samba-client
<WyReSP> E: samba4: el subproceso instalado el script post-installation devolvió el código de salida de error 1
<mimecar> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<mimecar> si eso no lo arregla...
<WyReSP> http://pastebin.com/rJsS5HSK
<WyReSP> y ese comando para qué lo uso?
<mimecar> para arreglar los problemas que tiene apt
<mimecar> si cortas una instalación a lo bestia
<WyReSP> dpkg: error: base de datos de estado de dpkg está bloqueado por otro proceso
<WyReSP> vale sí
<WyReSP> cerré synapstic y lo puse
<WyReSP> y me salió un error similar a los dos anteriores
<mimecar> pon la salida del comando en pastebin
<WyReSP> http://pastebin.com/NRj38YwZ mimecar
<mimecar> sudo apt-get remove samba4
<mimecar> ese "alpha-17" del nombre del paquete no se si es correcto
<WyReSP> te pego la salida?
<mimecar> sí
<WyReSP> http://pastebin.com/Mk94BfDK
<mimecar> ok, ahora cuando acabe, sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<WyReSP> ya ha terminado :)
<mimecar> antes mira los PPA que tienes
<WyReSP> comando?
<mimecar> miralo en synaptic
<WyReSP> y en cualquier caso cómo sustituiría el ppa de samba?
<mimecar> o en el centro de software
<mimecar> si lo tuvieras, quitandolo
<WyReSP> no está el repositorio de samba
<WyReSP> el dist-upgrade también?
<mimecar> sí
<WyReSP> todo hecho
<WyReSP> ahora?
<mimecar> intenta compartir una carpeta y que instale lo que neesite
<WyReSP> ahora no me pide instalar nada :S
<mimecar> entonces ya lo tienes todo instalado
<WyReSP> y funcionaría el programa ufw?
<mimecar> pruebalo
<WyReSP> :)
<WyReSP> no me funciona correctamente
<WyReSP> pero lo cierto es que no me dio ningún error al instalarse
<WyReSP> gracias mimecar
<mimecar> ok
<WyReSP> miento, sí funciona :D
<WyReSP> doblemente gracias :)
<WyReSP> como podría solucionar el tema del acceso a las máquinas?
<WyReSP> porque no me accede desde windows a la carpeta que estoy compartiendo en el equipo con linux
<WyReSP> viceversa sí, desde linux parece que puedo explorar bastantes carpetas del PC con windows
<mimecar> sin cortafuegos te conecta?
<WyReSP> mmm
<WyReSP> le he añadido la excepción del samba
<WyReSP> pero ...
<WyReSP> la cuestión es que parece que al administrar los permisos automáticamente me está dando probleas
<mimecar> desactiva el cortafuegos y mira si conecta
<WyReSP> no
<WyReSP> parece que no conecta de todas formas
<mimecar> mira los logs de samba
<WyReSP> comando?
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> el archivo estará en /var/log
<WyReSP> pastebin?
<mimecar> mira si hay errores en las últimas líneas
<WyReSP> [2013/03/07 21:01:04.565690,  0] smbd/service.c:988(make_connection_snum)  canonicalize_connect_path failed for service music, path /media/E65........
<mimecar> corresponde a la hora en la que has hecho la conexión?
<WyReSP> bueno
<WyReSP> hay algunos servicios más en los que falla
<WyReSP> sí
<WyReSP> corresponde a la hora
<WyReSP> ya al PC
<WyReSP> es el log del pc desde el que estoy intentando conectar
<WyReSP> deniega algunos permisos
<mimecar> la carpeta que compartes está en la carpeta de tu usuario?
<WyReSP> no
<WyReSP> tiene que estar expresamente?
<WyReSP> es que está en una partición del disco duro ...
<mimecar> ponla en tu /home
<WyReSP> donde tengo más espacio
<mimecar> haz la prueba
<WyReSP> no puedo la partición de ubuntu es de 50 gigas
<WyReSP> la carpeta ocupa 90
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> no puedes crear una carpeta vacia y ver si funciona?
<WyReSP> sí
<WyReSP> puedo comparitir cualquier del home
<WyReSP> wait :)
<WyReSP> pues sí
<WyReSP> es por eso ... :(
<WyReSP> y no hay manera de solucionarlo?! :( :(
<mimecar> seguramente
<mimecar> tu samba funciona correctamente desde windows
<WyReSP> sí, eso sí
<saivan> hermanos del conocimiento me dirijo a ustedes cordialmente con una detalle quiero quitar la barra del dock de xubuntu desktop
<WyReSP> es que la partición tiene un nombre muy largo
<WyReSP> la verdad
<saivan> para poder activar cairo dock
<mimecar> saivan, has mirado en la configuración de xfce o estas preguntando directamente?
<saivan> estoy en la configuracion pero nada mas me dejo eliminar la de arriba la de abajo estoy en el panel de su configuracion pero ya no me muestra -
<mimecar> borra la de abajo y ya lo tienes
<saivan> no me deja
<saivan> quitarlo nada mas ocultarlo
<mimecar> xfce si que permite borrarlo
<WyReSP> me dice esto cuándo intento compartir la carpeta que quiero ... La «red compartida» devolvió el error 255: net usershare add: failed to add share music. Error was Operación no permitida
<saivan> chilicuil
<saivan> necesito de tu conocimiento
<chilicuil> saivan: hola, adelante, tengo 10 minutos antes de salir, en lo que pueda te colaboro
<saivan> es toy en la configuracion del panel del dock de xubuntu y no me deja eliminar el panel
<selena2013> la terminal de JUSTIN BIEVER es rosada ?
<saivan> el simbolo de quitar osea " - "
<mimecar> selena2013, ?
<saivan> sale opaco osea desavilitado
<selena2013> saivan esta en los ajustes del cairo
<saivan> no en el panel del dock cairo ya esta activado y funcionando
<saivan> no mas que no puedo quitar el otro
<saivan> osea el que trae por defecto xubuntu desktop
<mimecar> saivan, por curiosidad, cuantos paneles tienes de XFCE ahora?
<selena2013> a el k traie xubuntu es el avant creo
<selena2013> kitalo
<saivan> uno el de abajo
<saivan> traen por defecto 2
<mimecar> no será que el sistema tiene que tener siempre un panel?
<saivan> cada uno
<saivan> el de arriva ya los borre
<selena2013> nooo xfce trae AVANT DOCK
<saivan> nada mas me falta uno el dock
<selena2013> ese se puede sacar tambien
<saivan> tambien traia dos por defecto
<saivan> nada mas me deja borrar uno al menos que haya otro metodo
<saivan> si pero mi pregunta es ? como?
<selena2013> empieza a buscar en google tambien
<saivan> jajaja
<saivan> gracias
<l0rdVader> instale ubuntu12.10 desde usb, se instala, pero no funciona, se cuelga, rebice el hash y esta correcto
<l0rdVader> es comun que el 11.10 y 12.10 sean lentos ?
<l0rdVader> el 10.10 nunca me dio problemas
<mimecar> l0rdVader, depende del usb, de tu tarjeta gráfica...
<l0rdVader> mimecar con el 10.10 no tenia problemas
<mimecar> el 10.10 no tiene las mismas cosas que las últimas versiones
<l0rdVader> instale el gnome y no me anda, el gnome3, el unity es una tortuga, y gnome clasico no me termina de gustar, el docky tampoco me da todas las opciones
<l0rdVader> no tengo el icono para drivers privativos, muy malas distribuciones
<mimecar> eso lo han quitado en la 12.10
<buenaventura> qué hardware tenés?
<l0rdVader> un amd 1.6ghz, 1.5gb de ram ddr1 y una nvidia fx5200
<l0rdVader> me pase a este por que el 10.10 no me deja instalar nada
<l0rdVader> sino me vuelvo al 10.10
<mimecar> la 10.10 no la puedes usar
<l0rdVader> por eso
<l0rdVader> es la mejor lejos
<buenaventura> es fácil quejarse de que anda lento cuando tienes hardware de hace 5 años
<mimecar> no tiene soporte
<buenaventura> 1.6gz?
<buenaventura> es una net?
<l0rdVader> net?
<l0rdVader> no es viejo
<l0rdVader> el windows 7 anda espectacular
<l0rdVader> hay algun mint que sea igual al 10.10?
<buenaventura> en serio? con 1,5gb de ram... ddr1?
<buenaventura> ...
<l0rdVader> si, que tiene?
<buenaventura> no esperes que ande bien con eso
<buenaventura> instala lubuntu
<l0rdVader> nooo, si el windows 7 anda bien, el ubuntu tambien tendria
<buenaventura> no tiene por qué
<mimecar> has instalado los drivers de tu sistema?
<l0rdVader> en el windows, no, porque reconoce todo
<mimecar> en windows te los pone windows update
<l0rdVader> aca le instale el privativo de nvidia codigo 96 y el otro
<mimecar> en ubuntu
<l0rdVader> 173 creo
<mimecar> si no te parece bien el rendimiento, prueba a pasar a mint
<mimecar> pero tendrás también limitaciones
<l0rdVader> mejora con el privativo, pero no es lo mismo
<l0rdVader> el mint, es practicamente lo mismo no?
<l0rdVader> estube apunto de instalar el fedora
<mimecar> otros repositorios y programas
<l0rdVader> pero hay que darle lugar para el boot?
<mimecar> todas las distribuciones hacen lo mismo
<l0rdVader> yo en general hago..../...../home......swap
<l0rdVader> me tiraba, sbd puede no tener suficiente espacio para que grub2 incruste a core.ing cuando esta usando el sistema
<l0rdVader> el fedora
<mimecar> ?
<mimecar> has instalado ubuntu en el USB?
<l0rdVader> el fedora18 me tiraba ese mensaje
<l0rdVader> el ubuntu, no tiene problemas, siempre se instala, desde donde sea
<l0rdVader> pero es lento, el sistema, los dos ultimos
<mimecar> lo has instalado en el usb sí o no
<l0rdVader> siiiiii
<l0rdVader> se instala rapido
<mimecar> ¿cómo lo has instalado?
<l0rdVader> .../...../home.....swap
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> deja espacio persistente cuando pases la imagen con unetbootin
<mimecar> no tienes que hacer la instalación con particiones en el usb
<l0rdVader> no, que cuando, instalo el ubuntu, cuando estoy adentro
<l0rdVader> al usb no lo toco
<mimecar> ... entonces no estas instalando ubuntu en el usb
<l0rdVader> empiezo de nuevo
<l0rdVader> abro el unebootin desde windows
<mimecar> si lo has instalado en el disco duro y no te gusta el rendimiento
<mimecar> prueba otra distro
<l0rdVader> busco la iso, y la grabo en el usb
<l0rdVader> cuando termina, reinicio y booteo desde usb, y lo instalo, en una particion que tengo
<l0rdVader> con ubuntu, con los ultimos no me agrada el rendimiento
<l0rdVader> ahora te hago otra pregunta
<mimecar> entonces pasa a otra distro
<l0rdVader> conoces fedora18?
<mimecar> sí
<l0rdVader> me tiraba, sbd puede no tener suficiente espacio para que grub2 incruste a core.ing cuando esta usando el sistema
<l0rdVader> este mensaje me lo tira cuando , le doy instalar
<mimecar> ¿cuanto espacio tienes en / ?
<l0rdVader> 10gb para /.....16gb para el home y 1gb para swap
<mimecar> con esos tamaños funciona sin problema
<mimecar> asegurate que funciona rápido con el usb
<l0rdVader> es que hago todas las particiones , y cuando le doy instalar, me da ese error, y no lo encuentro en google
<l0rdVader> y el /boot para que sirve?
<buenaventura> es que el google habla inglés
<l0rdVader> vi un tutorial que usa /boot
<l0rdVader> no usa /
<mimecar> no hace falta usar /boot
<l0rdVader> bueno entonces, tendre que probar con mint
<l0rdVader> sabes cual es que se parece mas al ubuntu10.10?
<mimecar> sólo puedes usar las versiones que tengan soporte
<buenaventura> l0rdVader: con ese hardware, olvídate de las interfaces más modernas
<buenaventura> debes optar por lxde o xfce
<l0rdVader> no el fedora, live usb es re liviano,lastima que se niega a instalarse
<l0rdVader> voy por gnome como el ubuntu 10.10
<l0rdVader> baje el fedora con gnome
<mimecar> no te va a servir de nada
<mimecar> fedora no usa gnome 2
<l0rdVader> que me queres decir, no soy experto
<l0rdVader> que solo anda el escritorio clasico?
<mimecar> que no tendrás la apariencia del gnome de ubuntu 10.10
<canihojr> l0rdVader, con ese hardware lo mejor que puedes hacer es optar por un tipo de escritorio liviano como xfce o lxde (Xubuntu o Lubuntu) seguramente serán los que mejor aprovechen tu hardware y "te parecerá" que todo valla mas rapido.....
<canihojr> aprovecho para preguntar:
<canihojr> el gestor de controladores de hardware ahora lo han puesto donde las fuentes, activo el driver que quiera de la grafica (nvidia) y listo?? o deberia hacer algo más? tengo GNOME-SHELL y me abre en modo fallback por lo que deduzco que no se activó correctamente el driver?
<l0rdVader> tan dificil es hacer un distro, para los nostalgicos del gnome 2?
<mimecar> l0rdVader, gnome 2 es un proyecto acabado
<l0rdVader> el mint?
<canihojr> l0rdVader, yo tambien sufrí ese problema.... prové otros entornos de escritorio, y alfinal he acabado en Ubuntu Gnome Remix ^^
<mimecar> gnome 2 no sacará más versiones, ahora están con gnome 3
<l0rdVader> instale el gnome 3
<l0rdVader> pero al elegir el escritorio, entra y no aparece nada
<mimecar> ¿donde has instalado gnome 3?
<l0rdVader> apt-get install gnome-panel creo
<l0rdVader> y al reiniciar elijo GNOME
<mimecar> ya me he perdido
<l0rdVader> tengo el clasico, unity, y GNOME
<mimecar> estas diciendo que funciona lento y que usarás otra distro
<l0rdVader> bueno pero voy probando
<mimecar> no, tienes gnome 3 con el panel antiguo y gnome 3 con unity
<l0rdVader> por ahi creia que iba a andar bien el gnome3
<l0rdVader> espera
<l0rdVader> ahora, tengo para elegir tres escritorios, el unity, gnome clasico,y GNOME
<mimecar> como quieras
<mimecar> gnome clásico es gnome 3 con un panel diferente
<mimecar> y gnome-shell / unity usan gnome 3
<l0rdVader> bueno, no sabia
<l0rdVader> que raro que no anda el gnome 3 , entonces, el clasico anda bien
<l0rdVader> mimecar tu cual usas?
<selena2013> en UBUNTU se puede installar varios escritorios y elegis al comienzo
<l0rdVader> u.u
<l0rdVader> si miras arriba, ya lo comente
<mimecar> en mi ordenador fedora
<mimecar> virtualizado ubuntu
<l0rdVader> pero fedora es para medios/avanzados no?
<mimecar> la mayoría de las distros se pueden usar si estas empezando
<mimecar> da igual la que uses
<l0rdVader> lubuntu, xubuntu, no los instalos porque no traen, nada ya sufri con esas distros
<mimecar> lubuntu y xubuntu te irán más rápidas
<l0rdVader> si pero son para sufrir
<mimecar> según tu razonamiento todas son para sufrir
<l0rdVader> no, ubuntu 10.10, no era para sufrir
<mimecar> no puedes usar ya ubuntu 10.10, olvidate de esa versión
<l0rdVader> :)
<l0rdVader> bueno me voy a buscar, otra, o voy  intentar instalar fedora en el virtual box
<l0rdVader> hasta logo
<selena2013> fedora es para medios avansados
<saivan> como instalar desde el kernel
<saivan> tengo el 3.5.2
<saivan> comando para reparar el sistema
<selena2013> ay mira kien llego
<saivan> SELENA NO HAY UNA MANERA DE QUE TU TE CONECTES A MI COMPUTADORA Y VEAS EL PROBLEMA
<selena2013> instalate teamviewer y dile algien k la vea con teamviewr
<nook> buenos dias
<nook> alguien puede ayudarme?
<nook> necesito saber que programa puedo instalar en ubuntu para grabar cd y dvd con datos
<canihojr> nook, seguramente ya tengas instalado
<canihojr> el brasero
<canihojr> otro que puedes probar tambien es K3B
<nook> no puedo encontrar informacion para instalar el K3b
<nook> el Brasero ya lo tengo pero es muy feo
<nook> otra pregunta
<nook> tengo la ultima version de ubuntu desktop
<canihojr> nook, k3b debes tenerlos en los repositorios
<nook> pero le cambie mi theme de escritorio a gnome compiz
<canihojr> gnome-shell quizás?
<nook> ya actualice todo el soft
<nook> pero parece no funcionar correctamente el gnome
<nook> alguien sabe algo?
<nook> ok
<nook> que es el gnome-shell???
<canihojr> nook,  por gnome compiz quisiste decir gnome-shell?
<nook> nose la diferencia
<canihojr> nook, mi experiencia es: ubuntu y luego instalar gnome3 (gnome-shell) el sistema me vá fatal...... mi opcion personal pasó por descargar directamente Ubuntu Gnome Remix...
<nook> yo de linux nose casi nada
<nook> muy poc
<nook> bajo la version esa entonces?
<nook> porque tengo ubuntu ultima version
<canihojr> nook, imagino que lo que instalaste fué Gnome-shell
<canihojr> ubuntu-gnome-remix viene bastante pelado de aplicaciones, sino tienes mucha experiencia desconozco hasta que punto podria gustarte, porque lo ideal seria que conocieses ya los programillas para instalarlos luego...
<nook> yo hice sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<nook> eso instale
<canihojr> si mal no recuerdo, eso instala un gnome-clasic?
<nook> entonces tengo que bajas ese .iso y formatear todo?
<nook> yo hice sudo apt-get install gnome-panel - Nose que instalé exactamente
<canihojr> nook, si acabas de formatear, te aconsejaria que simplemente probases uno y otro, quizás te valla mejor :P, pero ya te digo que es cuestion de gustos y colores
<canihojr> a veces de hardware tambien! xD
<nook> tengo un amd x4 nucleos
<nook> con 4 gb de ram
<nook> quisiera poner algo que me guste
<nook> y por fin dejar a la porqueria de windorrrrrrrrr
<nook> DIOS LO ODIO
<canihojr> bienvenido entonces a este mundo ;)
#ubuntu-es 2013-03-08
<nook> que me recomiendan entonces
<canihojr> a ver en mi opinion, lo primero que deberias de ver un poco son los distintos escritorios que existen, para que compares cual te gusta más y eso....
<nook> porque intenté descarar Ubuntu Gnome Remix pero me envia a la web de ubuntu y es el que tengo instalado
<nook> a mi me gusta el que tengo
<nook> no me gusta el escritorio nuevo de ubuntu, es muy feo
<nook> de verdad
<canihojr> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/gnome-fallback.jpg
<nook> cual me recomiendan muchachos
<canihojr> se parece a ese??
<nook> estoy estudiando php y mysql y necesito buenas herramientas
<canihojr> nook, es que en cuanto a escritorios hay un mundo lleno de posibilidades
<nook> ese escritorio me justa
<nook> el que me diste recien
<fzeta> ese mola
<nook> ese es el que tengo
<nook> pero no funciona muy bien
<nook> quiero tambien ver desde donde se configura el screensaver
<canihojr> nook, osea que lo que tienes es un gnome-fallback
<nook> si
<fzeta> nook: te recomiendo wmii o awesome
<nook> pero no lo instalé con ese nombre
<canihojr> tambien te lo encontrarás como escritorio clasico o gnome3 clasico y cositas asi
<nook> quiero que me funcione bien ese escritorio que me enviaste
<fzeta> nook: son gestores de ventanas muy ligeros los que yo te digo
 * fzeta usa wmii
<canihojr> fzeta, esos dos gestores no son los retros retros? low recursos?
<fzeta> wtf!
<dzup> jajaja
<dzup> tampoco se puede tener todo
<canihojr> xDDD si, segun vi si, son los que yo pensaba que eran xD
<dzup> http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-make-ubuntu-look-like-windows-7-theme/ <--ponerle este!
<dzup> o este http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/NotXP?content=73782
<dzup> http://blog.sudobits.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/windows-xp-themes-for-ubuntu.jpg
<canihojr> dzup,  si no fuese por la de patentes  y tal que seguro que se saltan al meter esas imagenes de windows y tal, pondria la mano en el fuego de que a mas de uno se lo cambias por eso
<canihojr> y ni se enteran xDDDDD
<dzup> a quien le importan as patentes? casi nadie tiene windowze original :p
<canihojr> dzup, los portatiles que vienen ya incluidas y muchos de ellos le cambian el sistema XDD
<dzup> ah eso si, mi portatil trae windows 7, pero nuncaentro, me la paso en freebsd y ubuntu :p
<dzup> y uso ubuntu en vez de debian porque ya me enfade de andarle moviendo a linux, para escritorio linux ni me esfuerzo, la verdad no me intereza mas como se mira mi desktop
<dzup> con que trabaje y no parezca un celular gigante mejor
<remaster_> Hola saludos , estoy intentando usar Allshare play de mi tableta desde ubuntu pero no logro hacerlo
<ciruelo> cual es el entorno gráfico mas super minimalista?
<remaster_> lxde amenos que estes dispuesto a usar alguno que use console tiling
<ciruelo> lxde no me parece para nada ligero
<Jlcmux> El mas minimalista es openbox xD
<ciruelo> necesito un escritorio super liviano para abrir en la tty8 y abrir una aplicacion a pantalla completa
<ciruelo> tiene que ser lo mas minimo posible para que no moleste
<Jlcmux> openbox no tiene nada
<Jlcmux> ni panel ni nada
<ciruelo> como puedo iniciar mi mismo usuario dos veces?
<ivedci89-eliricc> la verdad ciruelo que... lio lo tuyo
<ivedci89-eliricc> no se cual es el comando que abre openbox, es lo mejor
<ciruelo> hay un comando para abrir openbox desde una tty?
<ivedci89-eliricc> a ver? probando jeje
<ivedci89-eliricc> huuuuu en esta pc no tengo el openbox instalado
<ivedci89-eliricc> proba con esto a ver? openbox-session
<ciruelo> dice que la pantalla 0 esta siendo usada
<ivedci89-eliricc> entonces necesitas varias pantallas...
<ivedci89-eliricc> que kernel estais usando?
<ivedci89-eliricc> ciruelo:
<ciruelo> no se, el ultimo de ubuntu
<ciruelo> se actualizo hoy
<ivedci89-eliricc> ok, cual ubuntu?
<ciruelo> ubuntu 12.10
<ivedci89-eliricc> ok
<ivedci89-eliricc> ciruelo:  vos desde donde ejecutaste eso?
<ivedci89-eliricc> desde un terminal o desde otro tty?
<ivedci89-eliricc> me refiero con tty a cuando haces por ejemplo: Ctrl+Alt+F6
<ciruelo> tty
<ciruelo> de la tty1
<ivedci89-eliricc> uhfff no se, no me sale abrir otra sesion en un tty
<ivedci89-eliricc> porque desde la que estamos no deja de ser una tty es la 7 verdad?
<ciruelo> yo lo que quiero es abrir dos veces el mismo usuario
<ciruelo> para abrir openbox en tty8 y ahi abrir virtualbox o un juego, o algo a pantalla completa
<ciruelo> y en el tty7 tener todo mis cosas "de usuario"
<ciruelo> ...
<totyko> hola a todos/as
<totyko> necesito ayuda con perl tengo un fichero de texto en el que se almacena una linea que contiene una ip la que necesito cambiar cuando una interface se reconecta como puedo buscar y remplazar con la actual ip
<nook> les hago una pregunta
<nook> yo soy nuevo en linux
<nook> y me dijeron que no existen los antivirus
<nook> que me recomiendan para mejorar mi seguridad?
<ciruelo> como puedo iniciar dos sesiones graficas con mi usuario a la vez? probe borrar xautority y iceautority y no ayuda en nada
<ciruelo> cuando uso startx no tengo sonido
<acalvo> alguien ha instalado de manera desatendido un ubuntu con preseed?
<uriol> hola
<uriol> buenas tardes
<uriol> tengo un problema, con el wubi
<uriol> que me sale 2 veces el menu grup al inicio
<uriol> el primero no va
<uriol> le doy a windows
<uriol> al segundo le doy a ubuntu
<uriol> grub
<itxshell> repara el grub si no sabes mucho de eso usa una distribucion como Ubuntu remix para repararlo
<uriol> ok
<buenaventura> si usas wubi no creo que esa solución sea válida
<buenaventura> porque sigue usando el gestor de arranque de win
<julio> hola alguien me puede ayudar a activar mi controlador inalambrico en ubuntu 12.04 lo desactive de casualidad istalando aircrak con un archivo .sh
<julio> cual es la pagina para pegar texto
<buenaventura> !topic | julio
<kubot> julio: El topic es el tema del canal, contiene información importante del canal y siempre se debe leer al entrar. Por favor respeta el topic de #Ubuntu-es. Puedes ver el topic escribiendo "/topic"
<julio> este es el código de intalacion .sh
<julio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5596077/
<julio> alguien que me ayude porfabor
<ubuntuu5er> hello
<th3matrixcub> hola comunidad alguien me puede ayudar como poner a funcionar mi squid 3 que proxifique los pedidos por el puerto 443 ?
<ubuntuu5er> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5s_9Djnri8A
<th3matrixcub> ubuntuu5er: eso es para mi ?
<ubuntuu5er> th3matrixcub, hungary, or english pls.
<mimecar> ubuntuu5er, has entrado en un canal en español
<th3matrixcub> ubuntuu5er: dude i this is a spanish channel, anyway if you have the solution i ll be glad to hear from you, si tienes la solucion a mi problema yo encantado de leerte
<th3matrixcub> mimecar: tienes alguna sugerencia de lo que eme sta sucediendo con el esquid )_
<mimecar> no
<th3matrixcub> y de los presentes alguien  en no0mbre de la comunidad puede colaborar con este humilde activista por el opensource
<hashashin> th3matrixcub, no se puede cachear https ni hacerlo pasar por el proxy de forma transparente tampoco creo. tendrás que configurar las acls de squid para que deje pasar las peticiones https y configurar el proxy a mano en los clientes.
<th3matrixcub> hashashin: normalmente elproxy hijo es no pregnutarle al padre si no intentar buscar directamente el sitio por conexiones seguras, lo quiero es que haga lo contrario, que el padre seael que resuelva pero desde el cliente
<th3matrixcub> hashashin:  en mis acl esta puesto que pida todo al proxy padre incluso CONNECT methot y SSL_Ports que son los que debe cachear el padre , pero el cliente busca hacerlo de forma directa ...
<Xchatnova> hola!
<Xchatnova> =D
<Xchatnova> necesito instalar ubuntu en windows 8 con uefi
<selena2013> yo intente con UEFI
<selena2013> REMIX
<selena2013> no puedo arrancar windows 8 solo ubuntu
<Xchatnova> emm
<Xchatnova> como asi
<Xchatnova> no comprendo
<Xchatnova> es qe igual no acepta el dvd
<Xchatnova> y he leido algunos foros
<Xchatnova> pero esta algo complicado
<selena2013> aja hay una gia en ubuntu
<Xchatnova> si ya la vi
<Xchatnova> pero no comprendo mucho en ingles
<Xchatnova> =(
<selena2013> debes usar  64 bits
<selena2013> con REMIX
<Xchatnova> pero qe version
<Xchatnova> 12.10 o 12.04
<Xchatnova> ???
<selena2013> 12.04 es mas estable
<Xchatnova> 12.04 version 64 bits
<Xchatnova> asi verdad?
<Xchatnova> ok ya descargando.
<selena2013> sip LONG TERM SUPPORT son las versiones estables
<Xchatnova> emm... bueno, yo me fui a downloads y solo en la version de 12.04 le di 64 bits y luego dowload
<selena2013> Ubuntu va a cambiar mucho van a sacar las ROLLING RELEASE y usar MIR como gestor
<selena2013> dale
<Xchatnova> mejor me espero?
<selena2013> nose para k usas window s???
<Xchatnova> ?
<Xchatnova> no comprendi tu pregunta
<selena2013> k para k usas windows 8 ? solo email y internet ?
<selena2013> o tienes alguna software especial
<Xchatnova> si, pero no funcionan en plataformas de windows 8 mucho menos de 64 bit
<Xchatnova> solo en windows xp
<Xchatnova> pero ya le agarre a linux
<Xchatnova> he escuchado de la rolling realse
<Xchatnova> relase
<Xchatnova> mejor me espero
<Xchatnova> para instalar ubuntu, talvez la proxima actualización venga con estabilidad de EFI
<selena2013> ya viene con EFI
<selena2013> Lo k parece es k tu le instalaste la k no es
<selena2013> hay una k es Remix viene con el boot repair
<selena2013> desde live cd o usb le instalas la boot-repair
<Xchatnova> no comprendo, lo qe pasa qe es nueva la lap
<Xchatnova> pero no puedo instalar linux
 * Xchatnova selena2013
<selena2013> si
<selena2013> no puedes por que ya es EFI
<selena2013> es mas dificil instalar ahora
<Xchatnova> si
<Xchatnova> lo spe
<Xchatnova> sé
<saivan> hola alguien que me diga como puedo quitar estos entornos de escritorio al inicio de sesion
<saivan> cairo-dock
<saivan> xfce
<saivan> xubuntu
<joaquin> hola como puedo hacer para que wget si me sobreesciba una descarga
<Rospergs> hola, alguien puede ayudarme con mi webcam?
<Ropergs> hola, estoy teniedo problemas con mi cam HP TrueVision HD en Ubuntu 12.04. Hasta hoy me habia ido de perlas, pero ahora me dice de repente que dev/video0 no existe. ¿Ayuda?
<mimecar> !detalles Ropergs
<kubot> Ropergs: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<joaquin> hola como puedo hacer para que wget si me sobreesciba una descarga
<Ropergs> todo lo que sé es que al intenar usar programas que usan la webcam integrada de mi portatil (es un HP Pavilion Dv6) me aparece "No se pudo conectar al dispositivo V4L", y en otros me dice que Dev/video0 no existe. No sé cómo buscar más detalles, si me lo indicáis os lo digo. No sé mucho de esto.
<mimecar> ¿tienes el sistema actualizado?
<Ropergs> he hecho una actualización a través del gestor de actualizaciones, pero mi sistema es 12.04 (y tengo entendido que no es el más nuevo que hay)
<mimecar> abre una consola => sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ropergs> los tres comandos?
<mimecar> sí
<Ropergs> ok, un momento
<Ropergs> hecho
<Ropergs> No ha cambiado nada.
<mimecar> no ha instalado nada?
<Ropergs> no, al parecer lo tenia todo actualizado con el gestor, no ha instalado nada.
<mimecar> ¿qué ha cambiado en tu sistema para que antes te funcionara la webcam y ahora no?
<Ropergs> que yo sepa nada. Ayer me iba y hoy ya no, y no he instalado nada nuevo durante ese tiempo.
<mimecar> seguro que tu webcam está en /dev/video0 ?
<Ropergs> Eso es lo que he creido entender. Al ver que no me funcionaba he instalado Video4Linux Control Panel para ver si ayudaba en algo, y ese programa me dice que no puede abrir el archivo dev/video0 porque no existe.
<Ropergs> ¿Hay algun modo de comprobarlo?
<mimecar> ¿la webcam es externa?
<Ropergs> no, es integrada
<dzup> si no moviste nada entonces esta embrujada
<Ropergs> lo unico que he hecho hoy diferente de ayer es que he conectado a internet a través del wifi de mi facultad, ¿pero podría haber trastocado algo eso?
<mimecar> no
<Ropergs> pues estoy perdida, muy perdida.
<mimecar> si estas usando los mismos programas y no has instalado nada, no tiene sentido
<mimecar> sudo tail -f /var/log/messages
<MrTulias> ¿actualizaciones?
<mimecar> y busca alguna línea que diga algo de webcam
<Ropergs> tail: no se puede abrir «/var/log/messages» para lectura: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<mimecar> sudo tail -f  /var/log/syslog
<dzup> quizas debes prenderla, la mia se prende con Fn + F11
<Ropergs> no veo nada referido a wewbcam mimecar
<Ropergs> dzup, con eso se me pone la ventana del navegador grande.
<mimecar> si quitas el "-f" tendrás todo el texto del log
<Ropergs> ok
<Ropergs> me sigue saliendo el mismo trozo con lo mismo
<mimecar> sudo tail /var/log/syslog
<mimecar> ?
<dzup> fijate en tu teclado si una tecla tiene una camarita pintada y pulsala con Fn
<mimecar> te tendrían que salir varias páginas de texto
<Ropergs> mimecar, solo me sale un trocito y es el mismo
<Ropergs> dzup, no tengo ninguna tecla con una camara
<Ropergs> menuda frustración
<mimecar> no tiene sentido que sin hacer nada de un día para otro no funcione
<mimecar> fallan todos los programas?
<Ropergs> si
<Ropergs> tenia kamerka y skype, y los dos me iban bien
<dzup> dila verdad, que hiciste antes? eso ayudaria mucho
<Ropergs> y de repente skype no tiene video, solo audio, y kamerka me dice que no puede conectarse a V4L
<Ropergs> dzup, si supiera qué ha pasado te lo diria, pero no tengo ni la más remota idea.
<dzup> pc, modelo, y ubuntu usando?
<Ropergs> tengo un HP Pavilion Dv6 y uso Ubuntu 12.04
<canihojr> (alguna actualizacion?)
<dzup> Ropergs, abre terminal y ejecutas: curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us < /etc/apt/sources.list     , pasa link
<Ropergs> dzup, comando tal cual copiar y pegar?
<dzup> curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us < /etc/apt/sources.list
<mimecar> dzup, no es más sencillo copiar el texto y pasarlo a pastebin?
<dzup> y pasa el enlace que sale
<dzup> no lo creo
<dzup> pastebin mete caracteres y filtros que son basura, otros srvicios si ponen RAW como este.
<Ropergs> http://sprunge.us/GIhi
<dzup> pastear en pastebin es una locura pues nunca vez realmente lo que es
<radiocomunal> hola
<mimecar> Ropergs, has pensado en probar si te funciona bien con el live cd de la 12.10?
<radiocomunal> como puedo ejecutar este comando al iniciar la computadora ices2 /home/radiocomunal/iceconf/ices2-live.xml
<Ropergs> no puedo grabar el live CD con los recursos que tengo ahora mismo a mano mimecar , me lo apuntaré para hacerlo en cuanto pueda si no hay otra manera.
<radiocomunal> la intencion es que se conecte al servidor automaticamente sin tener que abrir la consola y ejecutarlo
<mimecar> no tienes ningún USB?
<dzup> parece un bug
<Ropergs> no, ahora mismo donde estoy no.
<Ropergs> un bug?
<mimecar> ok
<dzup> Ropergs, http://code.google.com/p/r5u870/
<dzup> Ropergs, ocuparias instalar buldessensials antes
<dzup> para que puedas compilarlo
<dzup> lo saque de aqu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2009658
<dzup> Ropergs, y http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=182144
<Ropergs> voy a ver si consigo entenderlo todo y hacerlo
<dzup> Ropergs, cuando busques en google, busca en www.google.com/ncr :)
<dzup> no uses los mirros de tu pais
<Ropergs> aleluya!
<Ropergs> la calidad ha bajado muchisimo, pero funciona
<Ropergs> muchizimas gracias dzup, y a ti también mimecar.
<mimecar> ha sido por el enlace de dzup
<Ropergs> cierto, pero aprecio el esfuerzo ;D
<joaquin> cual es el directorio public://
<mimecar> ?
<joaquin> cual es el directorio public://  de drupal7?
<mimecar> seguramente estará dentro de la carpeta de drupal
<joaquin> si
<mimecar> en el canal de drupal te lo dirán
<joaquin> pero busco una carpeta que se llame public y no encuentro
<joaquin> haaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<mimecar> joaquin, entra en el canal de drupal y pregunta
<AnOn6969> buenas noches a to2
<joaquin> perdon jejeje se me olvido que estaba en ubuntu-es
<joaquin> jeje
<mimecar> ...
<AnOn6969> hay algun canal especifico de backtrack en español?
<m4v> AnOn6969: #backtrack-es
<mimecar> AnOn6969, estabiliza tu conexión o el bot te canal te silenciará
<AnOn6969> es que ya no me acuerdo yo de esto del irc y la estoy liando con los comandos
<mimecar>  /join #canal
<mimecar> si te desconectas y conectas todo el rato no podrás hablar durante 30 minutos
<AnOn6969> si es que estoy intentando entrar al server donde esta el canal de la distribucion de blackbuntu y me peta el portatil este
<AnOn6969> vaya tela...
<mimecar> inicia otra sesión del cliente de irc
<mimecar> ten dos versiones cargadas del cliente de irc
<AnOn6969> con el pique que tenia yo de joven en esto del irc
<AnOn6969> :-)
<AnOn6969> to se olvida
<selena2013> hola
#ubuntu-es 2013-03-09
<pa3lo> hola
<pa3lo> hay alguien?
<canihojr> 1 op, 1 bot y 53 personas más (alguno mas sera bot xD)
<Guest22750> hola, ayuda en ubuntu al instalar 3crusb20075
<Guest22750> usb inalambrico
<pa3lo> hola a todos
<pa3lo> soy nuevo aca alguien sabe como hago para ver la lista de salas de chat
<Guest22750> ayuda, gracias
<selena2013> si
<selena2013> busca los cuartos
<Guest22750> hola presiso ayuda
<tkw_one_malo> buenas noches
<Guest22750> ayuda pleace
<Guest22750> hola hola
<nook> buenas noches
<nook> soy nuevo con gnu/linux
<nook> quisiera saber como hago para correr la aplicacion virtualbox para poder insalar windows en una maquina virtual
<chilicuil> Guest22750: que duda tienes?
<Guest22750> Bus 001 Device 005: ID a727:6893 3Com 3CRUSB20075 OfficeConnect Wireless 108Mbps 11g Adapter [Atheros AR5523]
<Guest22750> quiero poner en funcionamiento
<Guest22750> usb inalambrico
<Guest22750> y no se como, gracias
<canihojr> nook, en consola "sudo apt-get install virtualbox"
<canihojr> o con tu gestor de paquetes preferido (synaptic, centro de software ubuntu o cualquier otro) busca el paquete virtualbox
<nook> el programa ya se encuenta instalado pero no quiere correr
<canihojr> nook, busca la administracion de usuarios
<nook> ya
<canihojr> u añade tu usario al grupo vbox creo q se llama
<canihojr> tampoco asi?
<chilicuil> Guest22750: solo conecta tu usb, ve a la parte superior derecha, selecciona una red inalambrica a la que conectarte, inserta la clave y espera a que conecte, eso deberia hacerlo funcionar
<Guest22750> no no
<tkw_one_malo> buena noches, tengo un problema algo curioso .... lo voy a exponer en unas pocas lineas...
<tkw_one_malo> instale una impresora local Epson-NX230 que trabaja via usb y wifi ...
<tkw_one_malo> tengo el siguiente problema:   susede que puedo scanear sin problemas, pero, no puedo imprimir ...
<tkw_one_malo> buscando solucion: despues de dar mucho vueltas a este asunto he observado que con:
<tkw_one_malo> $ cat /var/log/cups/error_log     ... [Job 313] Unable to open parallel port device file: Permission denied
<tkw_one_malo> mi solucion:
<tkw_one_malo> $ ls -lrt /dev/usb/lp0
<chilicuil> !flood tkw_one_malo
<kubot> tkw_one_malo: No hagas flood por favor, es molesto para el resto de los usuarios. Si necesitas pegar mucho texto, usa el !pastebin :)
<Guest22750> eso no funciono
<Guest22750> eso no funciona, por eso
<Guest22750> pido ayuda
<selena2013> pida y se le dara ayuda
<Guest22750> no puedo hacer funcionar mi usb inalambrico
<Guest22750> no lo ve
<Guest22750> Bus 001 Device 005: ID a727:6893 3Com 3CRUSB20075 OfficeConnect Wireless 108Mbps 11g Adapter [Atheros AR5523]
<selena2013> k raro
<Guest22750> si por eso
<Guest22750> es un modelo del 2008
<tkw_one_malo> Guest22750: busque un driver para su tarjeta usb wifi ... bajelo, compilelo, instalelo y reinicie su Pc ... eso debe de funcionar.
<Guest22750> como lo copilo
<tkw_one_malo> ./configure
<tkw_one_malo> make
<tkw_one_malo> make installl
<Guest22750> wine? puede andar
<tkw_one_malo> nunca
<tkw_one_malo> wine trabaja como una capa sobre linux ...
<tkw_one_malo> por lo tanto solo puede acceder a lo que linux detecta como funcional.
<Guest22750> aparte lo reconoce
<Guest22750> pero no lo puedo hacer funcionar cuando busco conectar a la red
<Guest22750> que sera
<tkw_one_malo> $ ifconfig wlan0
<tkw_one_malo> $ iwconfig wlan0
<tkw_one_malo> para que le muestre informacion de su interface .. ojo:   puede ser wlan0, wlan1, o como sea que el sistema la llame
<Guest22750> Bus 001 Device 005: ID a727:6893 3Com 3CRUSB20075 OfficeConnect Wireless 108Mbps 11g Adapter [Atheros AR5523]
<ramrebol> hola. Tengo un problema con Unity: no veo el borde de las ventanas.
<Enrique_h> buenas noches
<Enrique_h> necesito entrar en modo ROOT en Kubuntu ... pero no he podido lograrlo ... alguien ha podido??
<Enrique_h> hola ??
<ramrebol> hola, trate de instalar el driver de nvidia y falle en el intento (ahora se ve todo mal) como vuelvo a la configuracion de antes (antes de tratar de instalar el driver nvidia?)?  Gracoas
<Enrique_h> ke tal ram
<Enrique_h> mira yo he tenido ese problema
<ramrebol> que tal :D
<Enrique_h> lo mas facil es de cuando estes en el menu del grub
<Enrique_h> selecciona la segunda opcion  creo que dice Uubntu recovery
<ramrebol> cierto!  habia olvidado eso. Reiniciare y vere como me va :D
<Enrique_h> sale me cuentas ...
<ramrebol> ;)
<Enrique_h> pero}
<Enrique_h> ---4}
<ramrebol> trate de instalar el driver nvidia. No quedo bien instalado y ahora puedo iniciar la X, pero las ventanas no tienen bordes. Como puedo volver unity a la configuracion inicial?  Es decir, como restauro esto?
<Rospergs_> ¡Hola! Ayer entré en este mismo chat por problemas con mi webcam integrada (HP TrueVision HD en un portátil Pavilion dv6) en ubuntu 12.04. Me ayudaron a encontrar esta solucion --> http://code.google.com/p/r5u870/ pero ¡hoy vuelvo a tener el mismo problema!
<mimecar> no puedes hacer de nuevo lo mismo?
<Rospergs_> supongo que si, ¿pero es normal que tenga que hacerlo cada vez que enciendo el pc?
<mimecar> depende de lo que hicieras
<mimecar> si cargas un módulo que has compilado, sí
<Rospergs_> me preguntaba si habría algún modo de arreglarlo por completo, a ver si por la mañana alguien tenía alguna idea.
<canihojr> Rospergs_,
<canihojr> prueba el paso 5 directamente
<canihojr> 5. type "sudo modprobe r5u870" (or any other methods to load driver)
<canihojr> compilado ya deberias tenerlo compilado...
<Rospergs_> nada canihojr, me sigue dando el mismo problema con solo ese paso
<canihojr> pues veo estraño que tengas que volver a compilar lo compilado (si no has echo nada de ayer a hoy) :/
<canihojr> el modprobe te tira algun error Rospergs_ ?
<Rospergs_> por lo visto a mi portatil le gusta hacer magia o algo
<Rospergs_> no, es como si lo hiciera, no me dice nada, pero la cam sigue sin funcionar con ningun programa
<canihojr> Rospergs_, si no te dice absolutamente nada despues de ejecutar ese comando es bueno
<canihojr> es lo normal que indica que está bien cargado....
<canihojr> si está bien, no dice nada, si hay algun error te lo muestra
<Rospergs_> En kamerka me dice "¡No se puede conectar al dispositivo V4L!"  y me sale una ventana para configurar kamerka diciendo el dispositivo, la resolucion y la tasa de fotogramas.
<Rospergs_> Y en Cheese me dice "No se encontró ningúnd dispositivo"
<canihojr> por lo que en teoria no necesitas volver a hacer el tutorial ese....
<mimecar> Rospergs_, has cerrado los programas después de usar modprobe?
<Rospergs_> si
<Rospergs_> y los he vuelto a abrir
<Rospergs_> y anda
<Rospergs_> *nasa
<Rospergs_> *nada
<mimecar> si no has cambiado nada en el sistema
<mimecar> y ayer instalastes el módulo con sudo make install
<mimecar> tiene que funcionar si o si
<canihojr> yo apostaria lo mismo....
<canihojr> un reinicio de esos magicos alomejor ayuda a algo.... yo hoy me he levantado "sin iconos en el escritorio" xD
<Rospergs_> pues nada. Ayer lo arreglé y no volví a tocar nada de cam ni instalar cosas ni nada. Y ahora ya no va. Otra vez.
<Rospergs_> Ok, voy a probar a reiniciar a ver qué me dice. Vuelvo en un rato.
<Rospergs> nada, sigue igual
<canihojr> era la opcion más simple a probar ^^
<canihojr> pero es curioso... teniendo el moprobe cargado... y funcionandote ayer....
<Rospergs> no sé si servirá de algo, pero kamerka medice que el dispositivo es "/dev/video0", pero cuando entro a la carpeta /dev no existe ese archivo (?)
<canihojr> eso si que es raro
<Rospergs> todo en esto está siendo raro. La cam me iba de maravillas hasta ayer, que de repente me empezó a dar todos estos problemas *sigh*
<mimecar> sudo lsmod
<mimecar> y mira si el módulo está cargado
<Rospergs> no esta
<mimecar> entonces no estas instalando nada
<mimecar> y no te funcionará
<Rospergs> vale, entonces tengo que repetir lo del link, no?
<mimecar> ve a la carpeta en la que compilastes el archivo
<mimecar> instala el módulo en el sistema y carga el módulo
<Rospergs> perdón, es que no entiendo mucho de esto. Eso es seguir las instrucciones del link, no?
<mimecar> sí
<Rospergs> ok
<Rospergs> ¡ahora no me funciona el arreglo!
<Rospergs> me sigue sin funcionar nada!
<mimecar> te sale el módulo cargado?
<Rospergs> si
<mimecar> entonces ahora tendría que funcionar
<Rospergs> pues nada
<Rospergs> argh
<Rospergs> ¿es posible que tenga que crear /dev/video1?
<Rospergs> *0
<mimecar> no
<Rospergs> uh
<canihojr> pero un ls /dev deberia mostrar más de un resultado.......... :/
<canihojr> como poco las tty........y  dice que lo tiene vacio.......
<Rospergs> ls /dev? no he usado ese comando antes
<canihojr> ls sirve para listar el contenido de una carpeta        mas info:   man ls
<Rospergs> ooh
<canihojr> y /dev es la carpeta donde se supone que estan los dispositivos, ttys, y varios
<Rospergs> no tengo /dev vacio
<Rospergs> solo que no existe /dev/video0
<Rospergs> no sé si hay diferencia
<canihojr> Rospergs,  si la hay xD
<Rospergs> en mi pc no ;w;
<Rospergs> digo que no está, vale, hay diferencia XD
<Rospergs> ya me vuelvo tonta
<canihojr> con /dev vacio = problema grave fijo XD
<Rospergs> vale, ayer me funcionaba el módulo, pero antes de venir a buscar ayuda "probé" a crear /dev/video0. El crearlo por si sólo no arregló nada, pero el módulo funcionaba. Por eso preguntaba si podia tener alguna relacion.
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> Rospergs, si has hecho cambios antes de seguir el enlace de ayer
<mimecar> dilo
<Rospergs> lo siento, como no arregló nada no crei que fuese demasiado importante.
<mimecar> si no lo dices, partimos de que con el enlace de ayer te funcionó
<Rospergs> A ver... hice eso, instalé el cheese para ver si con otro programa iba, y ya
<mimecar> haz LO MISMO que hicistes ayer
<Rospergs> ok
<canihojr> xDDDDD abria que empezar pidiendo un history xDDD
<canihojr> habria
<Rospergs> genial, ahora no encuentro lo que hice
<Rospergs> estoy por rendirme, sacar todo del disco duro y reinstalar la particion de ubuntu
<Rospergs> hola, yo otra vez
<Rospergs> canihojr, una pregunta  puede que algo tonta. ¿Es posible que sea un problema de hard de que se haya roto algo por dentro?
<canihojr> es integrada?
<Rospergs> al hacer lsusb no me aparece la cam, y por lo que voy leyendo por ahi debería aparecer si está conectada a un usb interno (que comentan que es como suelen ir las webcams de los portátiles integradas)
<Rospergs> si
<canihojr> si exacto
<canihojr> sino te aparece más raro aun
<Rospergs> he probado a conectar una webcam externa que tengo por aqui y funciona a la perfeccion, ningun problema
<Rospergs> pero la integrada me sigue dando el mismo error
<canihojr> mmmmmmmmmmm
<canihojr> y desde un LiveCD?
<Rospergs> el liveCd no lo tengo aqui por desgracia
<canihojr> es decir, si metes un livecd (y no instalas!)
<canihojr> haces lo del tuto y tal....
<Rospergs> lo probaré a ver qué tal
<Rospergs> supongo que de momento funcionaré así hasta que pruebe el live
<canihojr> almenos, si te funciona con el live
<canihojr> puedes descartar que sea fallo hardware
<Rospergs> uhum
<canihojr> pero que se valla de un dia para otro asi de repente sin motivo aparente......
<Rospergs> si cojo todo lo que me interesa del disco duro y reinstalo la particion, ¿es posible que se arregle?
<canihojr> no suele ser lo común
<canihojr> Rospergs, yo probaria antes desde el LiveCD antes de reinstalar
<Rospergs> ayer moví el portatil (con su maleta hiper acolchada y todo), por eso empiezo a pensar en lo de hard, porque si no....
<canihojr> para que reinstalar si no sabes si la camara esté bien?
<Rospergs> eso haré, el reinstalar es la ultima posibilidad
<canihojr> vete haciendo lo mismo que hiciste hoy
<canihojr> preguntar a diferentes horas
<canihojr> aver si entra alguien te pueda echar una mano mejor
<Rospergs> ok, lo intentaré. Muchas gracias canihojr
<canihojr> y sobre todo, explicale todo absolutamente todo lo que hayas echo o intentado
<WyReSP> :)
<WyReSP> hola a todos!
<canihojr> porque cuanto más datos tengan mas facil les será ayudarte :)
<canihojr> buenas WyReSP
<Rospergs> ok ;D
<WyReSP> alguien sabe mucho sobre Samba?
<WyReSP> quería solucionar un problema que tengo al compartir carpetas de este ordenador que tengo en una partición donde está instalado windows como SO
<WyReSP> se podría hacer?
<canihojr> WyReSP, es mas facil que expongas tu problema directamente
<canihojr> quizás alguno queno sepa mucho sobre Samba haya tenido el mismo problema y lo haya solucionao! :P
<WyReSP> pues la cuestión es que puedo pegaros el código del error que me da
<WyReSP> si precisáis :)
<WyReSP> La «red compartida» devolvió el error 255: net usershare add: failed to add share music. Error was Operación no permitida
<WyReSP> este es el error que me da... incluso he probado a darle permisos de compartición en windows de lectura y escritura para todos los usuarios... pero el Samba sigue sin poder actuar sobre esa carpeta
<canihojr> WyReSP, nose si te ayudará
<canihojr> pero: http://preguntaslinux.org/-solucionado-compartir-archivos-samba-error-255-t-5627.html
<WyReSP> mmm
<WyReSP> a ver si el link que especifican en el post me sirve de algo :)
<WyReSP> es un problema similar
<WyReSP> el tema es que a mí sí me deja compartir carpetas que están en la partición de ubuntu
<WyReSP> sin ningún problema, ahí el samba funciona guay
<WyReSP> el problema llega cuándo quiero compartir (desde ubuntu) una carpeta que está en la partición donde tengo instalado windows.
<WyReSP> el samba me lanza ese error :S
<WyReSP> podría incluso especificaros qué error me da en el equipo con windows desde el que intento acceder
<WyReSP> mmm canihojr he probado varias soluciones de estas y sigue sin funcionar; gracias de todas formas :)
<WyReSP> miento
<WyReSP> muchísimas gracias
<WyReSP> parecía que no
<WyReSP> pero repentinamente el PC de windows entra en la carpeta
<canihojr> me alegro por tí :)
<WyReSP> muchas gracias :) sois la leche todos aquí jajaja canihojr
<canihojr> (y sin ser conocedor de samba!) xD
<WyReSP> ya te digo xD
<WyReSP> nah, solo era que me faltaba instalar el cliente bien
<WyReSP> para gestionar algunas opciones del samba
<WyReSP> y ahora parece que desde el nautilus siendo root si comparto esa carpeta no me da ese error :)
<WyReSP> me encanta, esto de tener dos SO distintos que hablan entre sí perfectamente y todo gracias a que uno es Ubuntu jajajaja
<canihojr> si porque el otro
<canihojr> de querer aprender idiomas ni pensarlo
<canihojr> xDDDDDDD
<WyReSP> jajaja
<canihojr> curioso
<canihojr> un mismo ordenador, hace tiempo instalé un ubuntu gnome remix, me fui a controladores de hardware y habilité el driver nvidia (es de las primeras cosas que hago tras instalar y actualizar)
<canihojr> me funciona sin problemas, pero, ahora he vuelto a hacer exactamente lo mismo y no se activa el driver porque entro en gnome fallback....... :/ osea, que "algo" no debi hacer exactamente igual...
<canihojr> alguna idea/sugerencia?
<dzup> ahh gracias ya habia enfadado
<dzup> hmm es raro que este fin de semana nadie tenga problemas
<canihojr> dzup, yo tengo el del driver de nvidia XDD
<canihojr> que en dos instalaciones que he echo "aparentemente" iguales, en uno me funciona y en la otra no xD
<dzup> canihojr, heh, no tengo nvidia, pero dispara, quizas alguien sepa.
<canihojr> simplemente, que activo el driver desde contrladores de hardware, pero cuando entra en la sesion entra en modo gnome.-fallback.... por lo que deduzco que no se activó bien... :(
<canihojr> sé que ese mismo driver funciona, porque en otro disco duro donde tengo otra instalacion, estoy usandolo ahora mismo XD
<dzup> que diferencia hay entre este y el otro?
<canihojr> entre los discos y su instalacion?
<canihojr> este es un SATA con todo el sistema en una unica particion, y el otro lleva un SSD para el sistema y 1 TB para el home....
<canihojr> aparte de eso, siempre hago lo mismo
<canihojr> instalar-actualizar-instalar driver grafico :/
<canihojr> vale....... tirando de history acabo de ver
<canihojr> que
<canihojr> este instale-actualize- instale kernel header y luego activé grafica
<canihojr> lo cual me ha llevado a recordar que creo que sino instalaba el kernel-header no actualziaba la grafica, puede ser?
<dzup> ni idea, pero prueba
<sennin> hola tengo un i564bit 4gbram, instale tuxguitar, pero esta sin somido, en google no dan ninguna solucion, que mas puedo hacer? gracias
<sennin> tux guitar sin somido, que se puede hacer?
<k-milogars> como ordenar lineas alfabeticamente
<dzup> echo $(sort < /etc/apt-sources.list)
<dzup> echo $(sort < /etc/apt/sources.list)  por ejemplo*
<dzup> $ echo "b g f d y h j" |sort
<dzup> b g f d y h j
<dzup> ahh, srry, ando mal
<dzup> man sort <--lol
<k-milogars> como ordeno con less
<k-milogars> ayuda con lo sgte
<k-milogars> http://pastebin.com/rUi4A0K4
<debsan> k-milogars, que divertida tarea
<k-milogars> jajajaj
<k-milogars> si
<k-milogars> me ayuda
<k-milogars> gracias
<debsan> NO
<k-milogars> que parametro le doy para que less lo organize alfabe
<k-milogars> listo ya pude
 * canihojr re
<k-milogars> | sort -r | less
<k-milogars> y ya :)
<saivan> hola a vosotros como estais
<saivan> con un nuevo desafio
<saivan> descarge genome 3 y mi pregunta es puedo quedarme nada mas con el sistema ese y desistalar el ubuntu
<mimecar> mamavi031, intenta estabilizar tu conexión
<Guest71999> hola, ayuda al instalar controlador ar5523
<Guest71999> usb inalambrico
<Guest71999> gracias
<mimecar> Guest71999, "ayuda" no dice nada, da más detalles
<Guest71999> quiero instalar el usb inalambrico
<Guest71999> y me dijeron que me fijara el fireware
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu tienes?
<Guest71999> ya lo tengo
<Guest71999> 12.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<Guest71999> no
<mimecar> ponlas todas
<Guest71999> ok
<Guest71999> dale
<Guest71999> y despues vueldo
<Guest71999> vuelvo
<gusan0r> alguien me da una mano, no me esta funcionando ni wicd ni network-manager para usar por wireless
<maurof> hola quiero instalar usb ar5523, quien me ayuda
<gusan0r> estoy conectado por ethernet, tengo ambos instalados probé con uno y luego con otro
<mimecar> maurof, ya has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<maurof> si
<maurof> todas
<gusan0r> pero me dice "device network not ready"
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida de => sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<maurof> ?
<maurof> no se mucho de esto,
<mimecar> esos comandos actualizan tu sistema con todas las actualizaciones
<mimecar> pon la salida en pastebin
<maurof> esta bajando algo
<maurof> Calculando la actualización... Listo
<maurof> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 0 no actualizados.
<maurof> hola quiero instalar usb ar5523, quien me ayuda
<mimecar> ya has puesto la salida de los comandos en pastebin?
<maurof> lo puse en el terminal
<maurof> y ta
<mimecar> pon todo lo que ha salido
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update saca muchas cosas por pantalla
<maurof> ya
<maurof> ya esta
<mimecar> pon el enlace de pastebin
<maurof> que es eso
<mimecar> cuando pegas texto en pastebin, te da un enlace con el texto
<maurof> como lo hago a eso
<mimecar> has copiado todo el texto que han sacado los comandos?
<maurof> si
<mimecar> lo has pegado en la web de pastebin?
<maurof> http://pastebin.com/jx17qBAS
<mimecar> tu tarjeta parece que está soportada por ndiswrapper
<mimecar> descarga primero los drivers de windows y ponlos según la página https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/TP-Link_TL-WN620G_(ndiswrapper)
<maurof> ya tengo el bin en el escritorio
<maurof> de ubuntu
<mimecar> has encontrado un driver nativo para ubuntu?
<maurof> lo baje de la pagina
<mimecar> de qué página?
<maurof> ar5523.bin
<maurof> que usa el mismo
<maurof> controlador
<maurof> firewire
<mimecar> firewire es un tipo de conexión, la webcam no lo usa
<mimecar> ¿de donde has descargado ese archivo?
<maurof> es un wifi usb
<maurof> lo que quiero
<mimecar> si quieres ayuda tengo que saber de donde has sacado ese archivo
<mimecar> .bin suele ser un ejecutable en linux pero puede ser cualquier cosa
<maurof> ubuntu forum
<mimecar> pon el enlace
<mimecar> del post que indica ese archivo
<maurof> lo baje ayer y no se donde..
<mimecar> mira el historial del navegador
<maurof> ya vengo
<maurof> hola, ayuda usb wifi, gracias
<mimecar> pon el enlace del foro
<maurof> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/TP-Link_TL-WN620G_%28ndiswrapper%29
<mimecar> ese no es el enlace que te he puesto antes?
<maurof> es el mismo
<maurof> me fije en el historial
<mimecar> no tienes un archivo .bin
<mimecar> hay más archivos que son los que usa ndiswrapper
<mimecar> ya has seguido todos los pasos?
<maurof> no
<mimecar> hazlo
<maurof> ok
<maurof> sudo ndiswrapper -l
<maurof>       net5523 : driver installed
<maurof>               device (0CF3:0002) present
<maurof> pongo asi y no me sale nada
<mimecar> te está diciendo que ha instalado el driver
<maurof> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<maurof> no fund
<mimecar> ndiswrapper está en tu sistema
<maurof> que es eso
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> lo que estas usando para cargar el driver
<mimecar> has leído el documento o directamente estas con los comandos?
<maurof> comando
<mimecar> comprueba que tienes instalado ndiswrapper en el centro de software
<mimecar> estas siguiendo las instrucciones de Lucid Lynx
<mimecar>  o las primeras que aparecen en la página?
<mimecar> 1º comprueba si tienes instalado ndiswrapper en el centro de software
<maurof> ya esta
<mimecar> estaba instalado o lo has instalado?
<maurof> lo instale
<mimecar> en una consola, sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<maurof> no sale nada
<mimecar> no tiene que salir nada
<mimecar> si no tienes ningún error la tarjeta debe funcionar
<maurof> a ok
<maurof> ahora que hago
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> usar la tarjeta?
<maurof> ya con eso esta listo
<maurof> ?
<maurof> desconecto el cable y pruebo
<maurof> ?
<mimecar> el cable?
<mimecar> al poner modprobe tu tarjeta se tiene que haber activado
<maurof> es que estoy con el cable rj45
<maurof> por eso
<maurof> se lo saco y que busque
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> busca ahora las redes wifi
<maurof> para eso tengo que desconectar
<maurof> o que programa se usa
<mimecar> no tienes que desconectar nada
<mimecar> usa el gestor de redes de gnome
<mimecar> maurof, funciona?
<maurof> hola no me funciono
<mimecar> has llegado a desconectar el cable de red?
<maurof> si
<maurof> pero no me sale
<maurof> nada de buscar red nada
<mimecar> no tenías que desconectar el cable de red
<maurof> a ok
<maurof> es que no me aparece nada
<mimecar> ahora tienes instalado el gestor de redes de gnome?
<maurof> que es eso
<mimecar> lo que deberías usar para buscar las redes wifi
<mimecar> cómo las estas buscando?
<maurof> no no tengo
<maurof> ningun programa
<mimecar> entonces si no lo entiendo mal, dices que no funciona pero no estas usando ningún programa para buscar las redes
<mimecar> estas usando gnome?
<maurof> que programa uso
<maurof> no
<mimecar> ¿qué entorno estas usando?
<maurof> nada, porque no se
<maurof> no tengo programa
<maurof> cual bajo
<mimecar> pulsa imprimir pantalla
<mimecar> y sube una imagen en la que se vea tu escritorio a imagebin
<mimecar> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<maurof> que programa busco
<maurof> en sofware
<mimecar> haz lo que te he dicho por favor
<maurof> http://imagebin.org/249667
<maurof> ya esta
<mimecar> estas usando ubuntu 12.04 con unity
<mimecar> pulsa en el icono que hay a la izquierda del icono de volumen
<maurof> si
<mimecar> ahí te saldrán las redes wifi
<maurof> no
<maurof> no aparece
<maurof> por eso
<mimecar> entonces me he quedado sin ideas
<maurof> que raro
<maurof> no?
<mimecar> si has instalado el driver con ndiswrapper
<mimecar> y no te ha dado ningún error , tiene que salir
<maurof> no eso no he podido
<mimecar> ¿qué es lo que no has podido?
<maurof> instalar los driver
<maurof> no entiendo nada
<maurof> uff
<mimecar> no has estaod siguiendo los pasos del enlace?
<maurof> se me tranca y no se que hacer
<mimecar> si tu tarjeta es la que dices
<mimecar> con el comando sudo ndiswrapper -l sale el chip que lleva tu tarjeta
<maurof> invalid
<maurof> drive
<maurof> me sale
<mimecar> y has cargado el módulo de ndiswrapper sin errores tiene que salir
<mimecar> ¿te sale eso en los pasos de la página?
<maurof> si
<maurof> claro
<mimecar> si te da un error, por qué no lo dices?
<maurof> el file es invalid
<mimecar> maurof, si un paso sale mal, no esperes que al final funcione
<mimecar> empezando por el principio, ¿cómo sabes el chip que lleva tu tarjeta wifi?
<maurof> FATAL: Can't have multiple wildcards
<maurof> lo busque en un programa que te dice el firewire
<mimecar> ¿qué programa?
<maurof> everesst
<maurof> everest
<mimecar> ok, supongamos que esa parte está bien
<mimecar> si un paso te dice que el archivo no es válido, busca otra versión del driver de tu tarjeta wifi
<maurof> http://wiki.debian.org/ar5523
<maurof> es lo mismo
<maurof> o es otro
<mimecar> no puedes usar eso
<maurof> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=391516
<mimecar> si necesitas el driver de windows, por qué no vas a la web del fabricante?
<maurof> igual sirve ese?
<maurof> es que es del 2008
<mimecar> no lo se
<maurof> y cerro
<mimecar> ya tendrá que ayudarte otra persona
<maurof> la 3com
<mimecar> si te pones a buscar otras formas de hacer funcionar la tarjeta
#ubuntu-es 2013-03-10
<enrique> hola buenas tardes
<enrique> tengo un problema con Kubuntu ... como accedo a user ROOT graficamente con KDE ?
<enrique> holaaa
<maurof> hola tenfo un wifi usb, y tengo los driver para xp, ayuda
<enrique> n o te funciona el detector de dispositivos ?
<enrique> estas usando ubuntu ??
<maurof> si
<maurof> lo pongo y no lo reconoce
<maurof> pero tengo los driver
<enrique> linux y xp no es lo mismo amigo
<maurof> ya se
<maurof> pero hoy me decian que al menos tenga los driver de xp
<enrique> que marca y modelo es tu tarjeta ... tp link ??
<maurof> 3Com
<maurof> 3crusb20075
<maurof> ar5523
<enrique> ar es un atheros
<maurof> si
<enrique> tendrias que buscar los drivers en la paguina de atheros
<maurof> es del año 98
<maurof> este usb
<enrique> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ar5523#ar5523   checa este link solo que es en inles
<maurof> tengo que mandar un email?
<enrique> no metete en la opcion que dice drivers
<enrique> ahi busca el modelo del chip
<maurof> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/Atheros?highlight=%28ar5523%29
<maurof> puse bajar el zd1211
<maurof> no se nada de nada ubuntu
<maurof> hola
<enrique> yo tampoco jaja pero reviso mucho la web
<maurof> como conectar mi usb inalambrico
<enrique> pero yo uso mas el kubntu ... se ve mas clasico
<enrique> facil de usar
<Xago> hola...quiero bajar ubuntu para smartphones. Dónde está el link para bajarlo e instalarlo en mi Samsung Spare? ;)
<selena2013> busca en ubuntu.com
<Xago> no encuentro donde se pueda bajar :(
<Xago> hasta me puse a ver el video del CEO, ni sé cómo se escribe ese apellido :o
<selena2013> tienes que bajar las herramientas de ellos
<selena2013> estan en su ppa
<ylb> hola
<ylb> necesito ayuda de alguien por acá
<selena2013> pregunta
<ylb> selena2013:  necesito saber como habilitar en ubuntu 12.04 usando gnome-classic poder entrar como root por el ambiente gráfico
<selena2013> gnome classic instalalo
<ylb> anja es lo que uso
<ylb> con gdm como gestor
<selena2013> entonces cual es la pregunta ?
<selena2013> gdm ?
<ylb> si estoy usando gdm
<ylb> en ubuntu 12.04
<selena2013> no conosco ese gestor
<ylb> ok
<ylb> gracias por la ayuda
<selena2013> entro a root
<selena2013> su
<selena2013> passcode
<selena2013> pon tu clave y entras
<ylb> no me abre
<ylb> así no me abre
<ylb> en ubuntu 10.04 había que cambiar algunas cosas en unos ficheros en /etc
<ylb> pero en este 12.04 no es igual
<selena2013> sudo passwd root
<xangua> !noroot | selena2013
<kubot> selena2013: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<selena2013> mmm
<selena2013> usas Unity ?
<selena2013> y no eres root ?
<ramrebol> hola. Trate de instalar el driver nvidia y no pude. Ahora unity no muestra los bordes de las ventanas y no aparece la barra lateral ni superior. Como vuelvo esto a como era originalmente?
<selena2013> unity--reset
<ramrebol> gracias selena2013, pero no funciona :|
<HackerNG> buenas, alguno sabe como ocultar los paneles de gnome y dejar solo el cairo ?
<Horux> Hola todos!
<Horux> Hola a Todos
<mimecar> la primera vez que has entrado ya se ha visto el saludo :P
<Horux> Hola mimecar, te para ver si encuentro ayuda, estuve buscando en google y ni he encontrado
<Horux> el problema es lo siguiente tengo audacious 3.2.3 quisiera sber si hay la forma de publicar lo que estoy escuchando en Facebook o Twitter,automatico, anoche pase un buen rato buscando hasta que me vencio el sueño y no he econtrado mucho
<Horux> a ver si podrias ayudar en esto
<mimecar> no se si tendrá esa función
<Horux> no se, pero no es necesario que sea con Audacious, podría ser con cualquiera, pero nombre a audaciuos por que es el que tengo ahora
<Horux> y es el que me gusta más
<Horux> a ver mimecar has echo eso alguna vez?
<Horux>  mimecar estas alli?
<mimecar> hacer que la música se ponga en redes sociales, no
<mimecar> estas en el IRC, no esperes respuestas instantáneas
<Horux> ok esta bien
<Horux> pero yo he visto amigos mio que tiene el inombrable y si lo han hecho
<Horux> jejejej y la musica que esta sabrosa es la musica de KISS
<Horux> y quisiera hacer eso, a ver si se podría
<Horux> mimecar no se que hacer.... estuvo en google anoche hasta que el sueño me venció
<mimecar> en el centro de software no te sale nada?
<mimecar> https://www.google.es/search?q=ubuntu+show+current+song+on+facebook
<Horux> espere vere lo que me colocó
<Horux> ohhh creo que ya me has dado la idea, segun, lo que me has dado hay un plugin en rhythmbox que hace eso para twitter
<Horux> gracias, probaré ya vuelvo
<Horux> mimecar hay un problema, no esta relacionado con este, se trata de que el otro dia coloque un repositorio y no me sirvio como hago para quitar ese ppa?
<mimecar> quitalo desde el centro de software
<Horux> si por que cuando hago un sudo aptitude update aparce error 440....
<Horux> mimecar ya estoy en el centro de software, cómo le hago?
<mimecar> edita los origenes de software
<Horux> espere
<Horux> no encuentro eso
<mimecar> Editar, origenes de software
<Horux> si, es que lo que pasa es que yo uso mucho más el aptitude, se me hace más comodo
<Horux> no encuentro es ppa
<Horux> pero le voya a mostrara el mensaje de error, espere
<Horux> pero le voy a mostrar el mensaje de error, espere
<Horux>   
<Horux> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net quantal/main Sources   404  Not Found
<Horux> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net quantal/main i386 Packages  404  Not Found
<SadlyMistaken> En "Aplicaciones al Inicio" he puesto el xcreensaver y no se reinicia el demonio
<SadlyMistaken> necesito ayuda
<mimecar> ¿qué escritorio estas usando?
<SadlyMistaken> es..
<SadlyMistaken> bueno es gnome-classic
<SadlyMistaken> o como se llame.
<mimecar> gnome 3 usa xscreensaver si está instalado
<SadlyMistaken> no, es el classic de Unity
<SadlyMistaken> se llama lashback o algo así
<mimecar> unity usa gnome 3
<selena2013> o es uno o es otro
<SadlyMistaken> desinstalé el gnome-screensaver
<selena2013> Unity usa gnome shell
<selena2013> no usa gnome 3
<mimecar> selena2013, no
<SadlyMistaken> y he instalado xscreensaver
<selena2013> yo uso unity
<SadlyMistaken> Si voy a Salvapantallas... puedo Reiniciar el demonio, y funciona perfectamente
<SadlyMistaken> el problema es que no funciona si lo agrego como Aplicación de Inicio
<mimecar> no puedes iniciar un servicio en "aplicaciones de inicio"
<SadlyMistaken> uhmm... pues.. en el tutorial dice que cambie el autostart.sh
<SadlyMistaken> pero no lo encuentro en todo mi disco duro ese archivo..
<SadlyMistaken> los servicios al inicio donde se listan? ahí? en autostart.sh?
<mimecar> no
<SadlyMistaken> bueno, voy a ver si instalo BUM.. que es un frontend de ese administrador...
<SadlyMistaken> gracias por la información, ta luegor
<fermuch> hola hola
<WyReSP> Hola a todos. Estoy intentando darle formato a una tarjeta SD... y me da este error
<WyReSP> a ver si alguien sabe algo :D
<WyReSP> Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<WyReSP> Total number of sectors (996117) not a multiple of sectors per track (16)!
<WyReSP> Add mtools_skip_check=1 to your .mtoolsrc file to skip this test
<WyReSP> mkfs.vfat 3.0.9 (31 Jan 2010)
<dzup> localiz el archivo .mtoolsrc y adicionale  mtools_skip_check=1, google translator es una buea opcion para traducir texto al castellano
<WyReSP> y dónde está el archivo?
<paco> hola, alguien me ayuda con la resolución de mi pantalla??
<paco> tengo un monitor con resolución widescreen 16:10 pero se come la zona donde aparece el boton apagar
<paco> estoy con ubuntu 12.10 y tarjeta nvdia con drivers privativos
<mimecar> ¿qué resolución has puesto paco ?
<paco> he puesto una 4:3 y se ve un poco rechoncho jejeje
<paco> 1690X1050 es la resolucion que guarda el aspecto correcto pero se come el lado derecho
<mimecar> ¿qué resoluciones puedes poner?
<paco> 1680 x 1050 perdon
<paco> esa o una con el mismo aspecto 16:10 que salga bien
<mimecar> si puedes poner una resolución que tenga aspecto 16:10, donde está el problema?
<paco> 1680x1050 16:10 , 1280x1024 5:4, 1280x960 4:3, 1152x864 4:3, 1024x768 4:3, 800x600 4:3
<mimecar> pon la primera y te saldrá bien la pantalla
<paco> con aspecto 4:3 se ve muy grande y con 16:10 perfecto pero se come el lado derecho, la zona del boton apagar mimecar
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo y mira si pasa lo mismo
<paco> ok
<mimecar> WyReSP, lo estas haciendo con gparted?
<paco> mimecar, pasa exactamente igual
<mimecar> si coinciden las resoluciones del monitor y de la pantalla es cosa de unity
<mimecar> ¿cómo has creado el usuario nuevo?
<paco> coinciden
<WyReSP> no
<paco> mimecar, en cuentas de usuario en configuracion del sistema
<mimecar> ok
<WyReSP> lo estaba haciendo con la herramienta de disco mimecar
<paco> mimecar, la primera vez que instalé ubuntu, hace años, me aparecían relaciones 16:9, ahora no aparecen
<mimecar> si pones una resolución 16:10 debería cogerla
<mimecar> WyReSP, es una SD comercial con una partición
<mimecar> o las has modificado?
<WyReSP> sí
<WyReSP> no no
<WyReSP> no la he modificado
<WyReSP> es comercial con una paritición
<mimecar> mete la SD en una cámara de fotos o un teléfono y formateala
<paco> las medidas horizontal y vertical que supone el driver no son las correctas... supongo mimecar
<paco> el monitor es  samsung syncmaster 2243 LNX
<mimecar> te pasaba lo mismo con el driver libre?
<paco> no lo se, tras la instalación me puso el privativo del tirón. Como lo haría mimecar
<mimecar> inicia con el live cd y mira si sale bien
<paco> no, ya lo vi, sale igual
<ramrebol> el manejador de ventanas antes era metacity. ¿Como se llama ahora? (pregunto porque no me aparecen los bordes de las ventanas)
<mimecar> ramrebol, unity
<mimecar> a que has activado compiz?
<paco> yo no mimecar
<mimecar> es para ramrebol
<mimecar> paco, en estos momentos estoy sin ideas
<paco> ok
<paco> gracias
<ramrebol> mimecar: trate de instalar un driver de nvidia (para usar cuda) y no quedo bien.
<ramrebol> creo que el problema viene que mi targeta el hibrida
<ramrebol> lo que busco ahora es tratar de volver unity a como era antes. La unica diferencia es que no me aparecen los border de las ventanas, ni la barra de arriba ni lateral del escritorio.
<mimecar> igual tienes que quitar el driver
<ramrebol> el driver no se instalo (por lo menos eso decia), y no viene la opcion de quitarlo. Por eso pense que reinstalando algo de unity podia forzar al sistema a usar unity.
<mimecar> ¿cómo lo has instalado?
<ramrebol> lo baje desde este link: https://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-downloads  y segui las instrucciones (usando "optirun" al correrlo)
<mimecar> mala idea
<mimecar> ¿no te salía en las opciones d eubuntu?
<ramrebol> las instrucciones eran correr ./*.run
<ramrebol> busque cuda y no aparecia
<mimecar> cuda es una librería
<mimecar> no un driver
<ramrebol> pero parte de su instalacion era instalar un driver (no traia opcion de no usarlo).
<mimecar> vas a meter código para que se ejecute dentro de la tarjeta gráfica?
<ramrebol> si.
<mimecar> entonces tendrás que seguir intentando que se instale
<ramrebol> pero como mi targeta es hibrida no se si puedo. Como sabes, el driver en linux para estas targetas...
<mimecar> hibrida?
<mimecar> tu equipo tendrá dos tarjetas independientes
<ramrebol> si
<mimecar> cuando tienes dos tarjetas no es directo instalar el driver
<ramrebol> me las estoy dando de autodidacta en el tema de cuda (para analisis numerico), leyendo su documentacion oficial. Ya veo que el tema de los drivers tendre que estudiarlo en paralelo :D  (y bueno, embarrandola se aprende).  Ahora quisiera volver a la normalidad unity.
<mimecar> tendrás que quitar el driver
<ramrebol> ok, vere como ;)
<ramrebol> trato de apagar la X con "init 3" pero no hace nada. Como apago la X?
<mimecar> es lógico que no haga nada
<mimecar> para el servicio de lightdm
<ramrebol> ups, lo habia olvidado, gracias.
<ramrebol> mimecar: ahora he instalado cuda con sus drivers :D  (por lo menos eso decia al final de la instalacion :D  ).  Pero sigo con el problema de los bordes de las ventanas de unity (esta imagen lo resume: http://goo.gl/swGnN )  Habra forma de volver a ver unity como antes?
<nipsarm> Hola a todos !
<ivedci89> auxilio, no he podido iniciar la sesión grafica de unity normalmente
<ivedci89> luego de recien instalado el sistema hice lo siguiente...: pasé un script que me pone un fondo de pantalla en el grub... algo corriente, y que siempre funciono bien en otros equipos. tambien quité la cuanta de invitado e instalé synaptic y reinicie..
<ivedci89> entonces ya no tenia más entonrno grafico de unity normalmente
<mimecar> ivedci89, instala ubuntu desktop y el primer kernel
<ivedci89> eh y como lod el primer kernel?
<ivedci89> ahora la puse a actualizase
<ivedci89> a fuerza de comendos
<mimecar> seleccionalo en el grub
<ivedci89> ahhh ok
<ivedci89> pero que raro, o sea no hice nada estrabagante, solo cosas de rutina, no entiendo qué es lo que fallo
<ivedci89> pude arrancar con startx
<ivedci89> pero al principio no lo hizó
<ivedci89> aun no reinicie, porque esta actualizando, no quiero matar el proceso
<ivedci89> que hago? sigo o corto todo con reisub?
<ivedci89> catrl+alt+imprpant+R+E+I+S+U+B
<mimecar> inicia con el primer kernel e instala ubuntu-desktop
<ivedci89> en marcha
<ivedci89> es el unico que tengo al parecer 3.2.0-29-generic
<mimecar> ¿qué has modificado en grub?
<ivedci89> no es tanto texto, lo pongo aca...mkdir /usr/share/images
<ivedci89> mkdir /usr/share/images/desktop-base
<ivedci89> wget http://process-641766.webuda.com/problemas.png
<ivedci89> mv problemas.png /usr/share/images/desktop-base/desktop-grub.png
<ivedci89> update-grub
<ivedci89> echo "**************************************"
<ivedci89> echo "FIN DEL SCRIPT PARA PUBLICIDAD INICIAL"
<ivedci89> echo "**************************************"
<ivedci89> echo "_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*"
<mimecar> parece mentira que con el tiempo que entras
<mimecar> actives la protección del canal
<ivedci89> puse esto basicamente: mv problemas.png /usr/share/images/desktop-base/desktop-grub.png   con el obvio update-grub
<mimecar> el bot te ha silenciado, usa pastebin
<ivedci89> ok
<Xago> hola amigos....cuál es la gráfica más liviana para Ubuntu?
<mimecar> quita los cambios y dejalo como lo tenías inicialmente
<Xago> que le de menos énfasis a lo 'bonito' y más a los procesos?
<Xago> quiero decir un GUI distinto a gnome
<mimecar> Xago, windows maker consume poco
<Xago> ?
<Xago> no lo conozco
<Xago> a veces tengo que levantar varios servicios de servidores remotos; VMs, RDPs, Vbox con Windows, más lo propio de Ubuntu
<Xago> y se me pone muuuy lenta la laptop
<Xago> + teamviewer...uuufff
<mimecar> no te va a servir de nada
<Xago> solo debo agregar memoria :P
<mimecar> un consumo pequeño y al mismo tiempo programas muy pesados
<Xago> cuál sería la combinación?
<Xago> a veces, quisiera tirar la laptop por la ventana....claro...considera que la exijo bastante ;)
<mimecar> window maker consume poco
<mimecar> pero metiendo al mismo tiempo varias máquinas virtuales...
<mimecar> te va a ir igual de lento
<Xago> :(
<mimecar> cuanta RAM tienes?
<Xago> esos escritorios minimalistas, no aprovechan mejor los recursos de máquina?
<mimecar> los parovechan
<mimecar> aprovechan
<mimecar> pero el problema no lo tienes en el escritorio que uses
<Xago> es que el tipo de IT, me pasó una laptop que es para end-user
<Xago> es una de esas laptops multimedia
<Xago> y parece a ratos que estuviera trabajando en ambiente windows :o
<mimecar> prueba con windows maker o lxde, pero lo que quieres hacer necesita máquina
<Xago> lo que hago, a diario :O
<mimecar> si, lo haces lento
<Xago> por eso...
<Xago> lxde me resulta conocido
<Xago> cómo lo instalo?
<Xago> me das una mano?
<mimecar> abre el centro de software y lo instalas
<Xago> jajajaja
<Xago> pensé me darías un comando para ejecutar :D
<mimecar> no
<Xago> luego reinicio la sesión y llamo ese gui?
<mimecar> sí
<Xago> ok
<Eskpados> Hola, alguien?
<MrTulias> No, alguien no está :)
<mimecar> nadie
<Eskpados> Jajaja me pueden ayudar a instalar itunes en ubuntu 12.04? :(
<mimecar> no es sencillo que lo instales
<Eskpados> o alguna otra aplicación para administrar un idevice ?
<mimecar> has mirado si wine lo soporta?
<Eskpados> Lo he probado pero cuando lo abre, no lo visualiza bien por ende no puedo ni sincronizar el iPod y mucho menos usarlo
<mimecar> has mirado si wine lo soporta? (sí / no)
<Eskpados> si.
<mimecar> pon el enlace
<_koex_> Eskpados: instala ifuse y cuando conectes el idevice te montará dos particiones, en una de las dos puedes acceder a las apps instaladas y copiar/borrar
<Eskpados> Gracias Koex_ ahorita lo checo.
<LinoSP> hola
<LinoSP> alguien sabe como reinstalar BURG sin perder las configuraciones?
<LinoSP> he tenido que reinstalar el GRUB   y no sé como volver a enlazar al BURG
<mimecar> guardando una copia de seguridad de la configuración
<LinoSP> y los temas y demás cosas personalizadas?
<mimecar> lo mismo
<LinoSP> ya tengo una copia del directorio
<LinoSP> mimecar: si le doy la opción reinstalar   en synaptic ?
<mimecar> los archivos originales que hayas modificado se sustituirán
<LinoSP> mimecar: si le aplico  "sudo burg-install /dev/sda "
<LinoSP> directamente
<LinoSP> por que los paquetes los tengo  hasta me abre el  burg-emu
<mimecar> para que instalas grub si luego no lo vas a usar?
<LinoSP> se me malogró
<LinoSP> y usé uno que arreglaba el grub
<LinoSP> boot-repair
<LinoSP> mimecar:  el comando "sudo burg-install /dev/sda " me arreglo y me dejó el BURG tal como estaba   =D ^_^
<ivedci89> mimecar:  actualizó todo reinicio y salio funcionando bien
<mimecar> ok
<chipo> hola
<chipo> alguien me puede ayudar con un problema q tengo en ubuntu?
<mimecar> !alguien
<kubot> La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<chipo> bueno
<chipo> probe reinstalandolo varias veces, tengo la version 12.04
<chipo> el problema es que repentinamente es como so perdiera permisos
<chipo> no me desja cambiar el nombre de ninguna carpeta o archivo
<chipo> ni tampoco puedo abrir el explorador de internet
<mimecar> de tu carpeta /home o del sistema?
<chipo> si cierro sesion y quiero entrar
<chipo> si, y del escritorio
<chipo> si cierro sesion y quiero volve a entrar no puedo
<mimecar> has lanzado aplicaciones gráficas con sudo?
<chipo> tengo que reiniciar la pc
<chipo> no
<mimecar> seguro?
<chipo> es algo que pasa al rato de haber iniciado sesion
<mimecar> no es posible que te quedes sin permisos con las aplicaciones normales
<mimecar> si las lanzas con sudo si que es posible
<chipo> peor es un problema que va mas alla de los permisos
<chipo> por ejemplo
<chipo> el no poder abrir un programa, osea, no me responde
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<chipo> si, hasta ahora instale todas las actualizaciones que me decia el sistema
<chipo> me es muy inestable esta distribucion la verdad
<chipo> en este micro (amd phenom ii)
<mimecar> si tienes mal los permisos puedes tener problemas aleatorios
<chipo> porque en la netbook no me hace estos problemas
<chipo> si quiero renombrar un archivo por ejemplo, me da este error:
<chipo> Error al renombrar el archivo: Sistema de archivos de solo lectura
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> eso es diferente
<mimecar> has cerrado tu equipo a lo bestia?
<chipo> nono
<chipo> siempre de la forma normal
<mimecar> si la partición se monta como sólo lectura suele ser por un fallo en el arranque
<mimecar> o un error en el disco
<chipo> claro, pero esto me pasa despues de un rato de iniciada la sesion
<chipo> si por ej. ahorra reinicio, noi voy a tener problemas hasta despues de un rato
<mimecar> no tiene sentido que el sistema pase a modo lectura después del inicio
<chipo> pero es lo que me sucede
<mimecar> ¿has comprobado que la ISO que estas usando esé bien descargada?
<mimecar> esté
<chipo> si
<chipo> osea, lo queme en un cd y lo instale sin problemas
<mimecar> comprueba que la ISO esté bien descargada
<chipo> y en ultima instancia voy a bajarme otra iso e instalarlo, pero es raro igual
<chipo> ya la decision de usar sw libre la tengo tomada, pero desde que uso linux la verdad que no tengo mas que problemas la verdad
<chipo> otro tanto de problemas tuve con los drivers de video, etc
<mimecar> puede ser que la iso esté mal descargada o tengas errores en el disco duro
<chipo> segun el sistema me dice que los bloques logicos no tienen errores
<chipo> bueno reinicio la pc y me voy a descargar nuevamente la 12.04
<mimecar> no estaría mal hacer un test de superficie
<chipo> otro problema q tuve es que me descargue el driver de video de la pagina oficial de amd
<chipo> y marchaba todo bien, reinicio la pc y pantalla negra, tuve que reinstalar jaja
<mimecar> ... ubuntu se descarga el driver
<chipo> por lo que veo no se lleva muy bien el linux con los drivers
<chipo> igual uso los que vienen por defecto con ubuntu
<mimecar> por defecto se usa el driver lubre
<mimecar> libre
<chipo> si, pero yo no queria tener la version generica, y vi en foros como instalar el driver especifico y chau sistema jaja
<mimecar> si hubieras instalado la versión de los repositorios...
<chipo> bueno voy a reiniciar el pc y descargar otra iso, la instalo y despues te cuento
<chipo> gracias por la atencion mimecar !
<WyReSP> por curiosidad sólo alguien tiene un samsung galaxy 3 ?
<WyReSP> perdón
<chilicuil> nop, yo tengo sony ericson mini pro, quieres probar ubuntu en tu telefono WyReSP ?
<WyReSP> chilicuil, mejor por el cafe
<WyReSP> :)
<WyReSP> que esto es soporte ;)
#ubuntu-es 2014-03-03
<Gabriel> hola. ¿Alguien sabe como compartir archivos entre Damn Small Linux y Windows a través de red LAN?
<davidmrvg> aqui en ubuntu, se usa una aplicación llamada SAMBA, y con esta aplicación puedes compartir carpeta a través de tu red e incluso ponerla privada y restringirlas a ciertas cantidad de usuarios. Gabriel
<Gabriel> algo vi sobre samba. Por lo que tengo entendido en Damn Small Linux esta instalado peroi no se como configurarlo
<Gabriel> en el fondo de pantalla dice host: box 192.168.0.100 en Damn Small Linux
 * x-mint  buenas...
<Lopulus> hola... hay alguna manera de reparar los discos duros, ya que estoy teniendo muchos problemas al inicio del sistema
<Lopulus> hola... hay alguna manera de reparar los discos duros, ya que estoy teniendo muchos problemas al inicio del sistema
<noseasasi> Lopulus: que problemas, mas cocretos?
<Lopulus> cuando inicio me dice que hay problemas con la grafica
<Xago> hola amigos...producto de un ajuste en mi GUI desde Unity a Gnome, ahora necesito bloquear la pantalla, pero no encuentro dónde o cómo hacerlo.
<noseasasi> Lopulus:¿hazme ver qué tiene que ver la gráfica con el disco?
<noseasasi> la verdad no entiendo, si no te explicas más/mejor no podremos ayudar....
<Lopulus> hay alguna manera de hacer un disco de arranque live cd?
<mimecar> descarga la ISO y la pasas a un USB
<Lopulus> gracias mimecar
<mimecar> ¿qué es lo que quieres pasar exactamente?
<Lopulus> es que tengo problemas al inicio con la grafica... muchas veces tengo que volver a darle arranque porque me diec que hay problemas ahi
<n-iCe> hola amigos!
<n-iCe> Cómo podría quitar los efectos de Unity?
#ubuntu-es 2014-03-04
<n-iCe> alguien sabe usar el gimp bien? quiero hacer algo así pero no sé cómo empezar
<n-iCe> http://www.navarra.es/NR/rdonlyres/DD1F2582-7BA8-4811-B202-B59B2945732B/220110/tabaco3.jpg
<ivedci89-desktop> hola, una pregunta, si yo instalo una version beta de ubuntu o un derivado oficial, luego con las actualizaciones se arregla como si esperara a que salga la version real
<Silent_Wolf> creo que si
<ivedci89-desktop> tengo ubuntu 13.10... me convendrá poner que busque actualizacion de version de ubuntu?
<ivedci89-desktop> asi cuando aparezca se actualiza a ubuntu 14
<Yukiteru> holaaa
<ivedci89-desktop> hola yuky
<Yukiteru> alguien sabe si Clementine tiene alguna clase de opcion para control remoto por MPRIS o QDbus
<ivedci89-desktop> =-Oni idea
<Yukiteru> mmm es que no me acuerdo hace AÑALES que ni uso ese programa
<Yukiteru> pura consola
<ivedci89-desktop> no sé ni para que sirve
<Yukiteru> que clementine??
<ivedci89-desktop> cclaro
<Yukiteru> un reproductor de audio parecido a amarok 1.4
<Yukiteru> mi amado Amarok 1.4 T__T
<geek_jose> hola buenos dias, https://twitter.com/chemaalonso/status/440781305828343808 "hablando de ciberataques rusos", estara entretenido quien se anima a escuchar!
<idroj07> Hola, necesito ayuda para configurar la imagen de salida , resolucion y eso de un monitor lcd que tengo conectado al pc. (lo estoy haciendo con xrandr)
<idroj07>  Hola buenas, he conectado mi portatil mediante un cable hdmi a una tv de lcd como segundo monitor, el problema que tengo es que en la tv aparecen los bordes cortados. Alguna solución?
<jesus_> hola
<jesus_> yo en realidad estoy usando Xubuntu,pero como no hay canal en español de xubuntu,me he unido al de ubuntu
<jesus_> me encanta xubuntu,es ubuntu+xcfe
<jesus_> lo recomiendo,además,es respaldado por Canonical
 * x-mint  buenas tardes
 * hbautista is away: Toi ocupao
<franky92> chicos, ya me estoy volviendo loco con ubuntu y flash, veamos por partes, flash en firefox funciona bien en youtube, pero en otras paginas, si quiero ver los videos fluidos, tengo que ponerlo a pantalla completa. flash en midori o chromium funciona bien, pero a pantalla completa me dan tearing, y el flash pepper solo es para chrome, y me da tearing sino activo la aceleracion por gpu
<franky92> el problema, es que si activo esa aceleracion, al cabo de poco tiempo se ralentiza todo
<franky92> Dx
<franky92> tengo una apu a8 5600k
<mimecar> el Flash es el mismo para tdos los navegadores
<mimecar> excepto chrome
<mimecar> descarga el vídeo de Flash y miralo en local
<franky92> no voy a estar descargando cada video de porno que quiera ver oiga...xd
<mimecar> si el plugin antiguo te va mal y el nuevo también...
<mimecar> busca vídeos en html5
<franky92> bue, voy a probar con pipelight
<franky92> mientras las webs de pron no se pasen a html5.., no me queda otra
 * hbautista is back (gone 01:04:23)
<franky92> bien, resolvi el tema del flash trasteando un poquito con el compiz settings manager
<franky92> ya haré un tutorial
<fzeta> franky92: eso está bien. Comparte!
<franky92> sip :) para mañana lo tendré hecho
<franky92> ahora mismo tengo flash pipelight a 1080p funcionando a pantalla completa perfectamente
<fzeta> franky92: (Y)
<franky92> P P
<franky92> *^^
<amarokdb> hola
<amarokdb> alguien sabe como hago para que amarok busque las caratulas
<AlexCCsz14> holaaa
<mabelbar> :-D
#ubuntu-es 2014-03-05
<ivedci89-desktop> auxilio alguien saeb cómo activar la tecla ImprPant en Lubuntu 14.04 (beta)
<fzeta> ivedci89-desktop: para que?
 * x-mint  buenas
<Patero-ng> hola
<Patero-ng> tengo una pregunta
<Patero-ng> algunos de ustedes se a enterado que rusia quiere invadir francia en el año 1787
<mexka> nas
<Patero-ng> hola zonzo
 * x-mint  buenas !
<Xiguanda> wenos dias a tod@s
<fzeta> Patero-ng: y tu en que mundo vives?
<fzeta> hi all!
 * x-mint  buenas
 * xoan buenas
<mabelbar> :-D
<mabelbar> es esta compu
<TrueNhero1> buenas
<TrueNhero1> como instalo la interface tactil en pc?
<Scarfaces-V> Buenas, alguien sabe como eliminar los iconos de programas en el escritorio en ubuntu Precise Pangoline?
<Scarfaces-V> alguien?
<Scarfaces-V> o.O
<Scarfaces-V> ayudaaaa
<clientinfinite> hola a todos... tengo una gran duda... y estoy sorprendido: tengo un disco duro que tiene un porcentaje lo suficientemente alto de sectores defectuosos como para que ubuntu no se deje instalar, sin embargo windows se instala de todos modos... asi que empecé a probar con diferentes tipos de sistemas de archivos para la particion de / en la hora de instalacion de ubuntu ... y wala! se dejó instalar con JFS
<clientinfinite> mi pregunta es... porqué sucede esto?
<clientinfinite> hola a todos... tengo una gran duda... y estoy sorprendido: tengo un disco duro que tiene un porcentaje lo suficientemente alto de sectores defectuosos como para que ubuntu no se deje instalar, sin embargo windows se instala de todos modos... asi que empecé a probar con diferentes tipos de sistemas de archivos para la particion de / en la hora de instalacion de ubuntu ... y wala! se dejó instalar con JFS.
<sv503> hola
<sv503> necesito ayuda
<sv503> cada vez que abro mi navegador web me sale esto: introdusca la contraseña para desbloquear el deposito  de claves predeterminado
<sv503> como desactivo
<sv503> ese mensaje
<mimecar> tendrás que borrar el deposito de claves
<mimecar> o decir a Firefox que no lo use
<sv503> uso chrome
<sv503> chromium
<mimecar> es lo mismo
<sv503> entonces eso lo tengo q hacer  en el navegador
<mimecar> revisa si Ubuntu ha puesto alguna extensión propia en Chromium
<sv503> ok,
<mimecar> si no aparece, quita el depósito de claves
<sv503> lo q pasa q yo usi XUBUNTU
<mimecar> y?
<sv503> yo uso XUBUNTU
<sv503> y estaba viendo como hacerlo, como desctivar eso y
<sv503> en ubuntu
<sv503> pero en xubuntu no aparece
<mimecar> si tienes el deposito de claves instalado, es igual
<ivedci89-desktop> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/183318#.UxdWTttDEWJ
<mimecar> ivedci89-desktop, si has instalado algo en un disco con sectores defectuosos eres un valiente
<mimecar> o un suicida
<sv503> aqui no les gusta ayudar
<ivedci89-desktop> Jjaaja... podría ser valiente porque no voy a poner cosas "importantes en esa instalacion de ubuntu"
<mimecar> sv503, "no gusta"?
<mimecar> si tuvieras paciencia verías la forma (por si entras) http://fleamour.wordpress.com/2012/09/23/xubuntu-chromium-prompts-unlock-keyring/
<ivedci89-desktop> mimecar: bueno más alla de la locura que implique instalar sobre un disco que tiene algunos sectores defectuosos... cuál es el motivo que JFS pueda con ubuntu y no así ext4 en tal disco
<ivedci89-desktop> ?
<mimecar> una cosa es que estén marcados los sectores
<mimecar> pero si están dañados da igual lo que uses porque perderás datos
<ivedci89-desktop> si, lo estan
<mimecar> si el número de sectores dañados aumenta, cambia el disco
<ivedci89-desktop> hace tiempo que está en el mismo estado... y desde nuevo se sumaban los sectores en termino de 2 años llegó a esta cantidad, pensaba que era algo normal, pero ahora se detuvo desde hace 1.5 años que esta en la misma condicion
<Patero-ng> algunos de ustedes conoce o trabaja en un hospital
<Patero-ng> es doctor o es enfermero
<ivedci89-desktop> hola no soy doctor , pero conozco bastante de medicina, (experiencia con muchos enfermos en mi familia y propia)
<mimecar> pasar a offtopic
<ivedci89-desktop> obvio mimecar, pero mejor el privado
<talo> hola , querria cambiar la configuracion paara que mi navegador predeterminado no sea chromium , en aplicaciones preferidas ya puse firefox , pero en varias aplicaciones me lanza el chromium , donde puedo cambiar esto ? gracias
<mimecar> ¿qué escritorio usas?
<talo> lxde
<mimecar> ¿qué programas fallan?
<ivedci89-desktop> desinstala chromium jaja
<talo> dianara y si pongo xdg-open http://algo... tambien
<mimecar> si la aplicación es de KDE, seguirá la configuración que tenga puesta KDE y no LXDE
<ivedci89-desktop> talo: version de lubuntu y/o lxde?
<talo> ivedci89-desktop,  la 13.10
<talo> mimecar,  y dodne miro la configuracion de kde?
<mimecar> no se si por dependencias te habrá instalado el panel de control de KDE
<mimecar> revisa las opciones de la aplicación que usas de KDE
<talo> en las opciones de esa aplicacion no hay esa posibilidad
<mimecar> no se si te hará falta poner el centro de control de KDE
<mimecar> serán bastantes paquetes
<talo> en las dependencias no pone anda de kde
<mimecar> debe ser el paquete kdebase el que tiene el centro de controlo
<mimecar> no tienes ninguna referencia a QT / KDE?
<talo> parece ser algo del sistema porque xdg-openme abre el chromium
<talo> no?
 * x-mint  buenas !
<yawin> Esto... alguien sabe arreglar problemas derivados de una instalación de drivers de NVidia fallida?
<krytarik> !pregunta | yawin
<kubot> yawin: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<yawin> He instaado el último driver de nvidia porque nouveau crasheaba
<yawin> lo he hecho desde la consola de recuperación ya que si me iniciaba las X no me dejaba instalar
<yawin> total que ahora no me inicia las X
<yawin> me falla al cargar  el kernel module
<yawin> el log Xorg.0.log está hasta arriba de errores
<yawin> qué puedo hacer?
<yawin> no quiero formatear
<krytarik> yawin: Parece que se has instalado el driver manualmente, ¿verdad?
<yawin> si
<yawin> mi Xorg.0.log es el siguiente: http://pastebin.com/HBdwKMUk
<kal> hi, como se puede ver tv con vlc?
<kal> hay algun plugin que añadir
#ubuntu-es 2014-03-06
<Guest7745> saludos
 * x-mint  buenas
<Patero-ng> hola qquisiera hablar de la seguridad
 * x-mint  saluda!
<Patero-ng> hola te cuento
<Patero-ng> fui al wallmart y me compre un cordon para grabar los voicemails de rebecca
<Patero-ng> te ahi paso 1
<Patero-ng> la porbrecita me suplicaba que la valla a romper el
<Patero-ng> a visitar digo
<Heyoka> hola
<Manuel> Buenos días.
<Manuel> Alguien on?
<Manuel_Arg23> Hay alguien?
<Manuel_Arg23> SkavenXXI: Estas?
<yawin> Hola, ayer instalé los drivers de nvidia y no me guarda la configuración de dos pantallas
<Splashman> has probado sudo nvidia-xconfig?
<lana> alguien sabe configurar los permisos de un grupo
<lana> es decirque un miembro del grupo solo puedaver una carpeta
<mimecar> no es mejor fijar los permisos por usuario en ese caso?
<lana> mi intención es que otro usuario de mi ordenador y que le he hecho miembro de un mismo grupo pueda solo ver uan carpeta
<lana> ahora puede acceder a todo mi home
<mimecar> si creas un grupo y pones a tu usuario y al otro en ese grupo
<mimecar> puedes cambiar los permisos de la carpeta para que sean del grupo
<lana> a ver, he creado un grupo casa (estoy de pruebas) y he metido mi usuario lana y otro que he creado "prueba" en el mismo grupo
<mimecar> sí
<lana> me meto en "prueba" y puedo acceder a todo mi home
<lana> y solo quiero que pueda acceder a una carpeta del escritorio
<mimecar> ¿has modificado el grupo asociado a tu carpeta de usuario?
<lana> si quito los pemisos en mi home al grupo ya no puede acceder a nada
<mimecar> crea un usuario de pruebas y trabaja sobre él para crear las carpetas
<lana> no puedo acceder a la carpeta del escritorio que si le he dado permisos
<lana> ya lo he hecho
<lana> 2 usuarios "lana" y "prueba"
<mimecar> para acceder a una carpeta del escritorio el otro usuario tendría que tener permisos para leer los niveles superiores
<mimecar> si tienes que compartir información entre usuarios crea una carpeta común fuera de tu /home
<lana> claro pero entonces tiene acceso a todo mi home
<lana> ha
<lana> voy a hacer lo siguiente
<lana> voy a dar permisos al grupo en la carpeta home
<lana> luego seleccionare todas las carpetas menos la del escritorio y denegare los permisos
<lana> y luego lo mismo con el escritorio dejando la carpeta que quiero compartit
<mimecar> ¿no es más sencillo crear una carpeta común?
<lana> como?
<mimecar> ¿ese equipo sólo usa Ubuntu?
<lana> tiene los 2 sistemas
<mimecar> pasa la carpeta a la partición de Windows y no te compliques
<lana> con samba?
<lana> estoy de pruebas
<ivedci89-desktop> chmod 777 -R /algun/folder #pone acceso total a TODOS en folder
<ivedci89-desktop> chown -R user /algun/folder #pone esa carpeta folder SOLO bajo el permiso de user
<mimecar_> ese chmod es bastante peligroso
<mimecar_> si lo pones donde no debes
<ivedci89-desktop> si, es peligroso en una carpeta tipo /home
<ivedci89-desktop> o cualquier /*/
<lana> no he dado permiso total a los miembro del grupo a home
<mimecar> lana, ¿no puedes pasar la carpeta compartida a la partición de Windows?
<ivedci89-desktop> lo que dice mimecar es lícito y conveniente... aunque solo en el caso que la particion de windows SIEMPRE se monte al inicio del sistema
<ivedci89-desktop> lana
<lana> luego en la home quito todos los permisos a exepto la carpeta escritorio
<lana> y luego en ele escritorio lo mismo para la carpeta que quiero compartir
<mimecar> ¿quitas todos los permisos?
<mimecar> cuidado con lo que haces porque te puedes auto bloquear la carpeta de usuario
<lana> mis permisos no los cambio solo los del grupo
<lana> pero lo raro de todo esto es que 2 usuarios del mismo grupo tengan acceso total al home uno del otro
<mimecar> el grupo que has creado es nuevo y has añadido a los dos usuarios no?
<lana> si
<ivedci89-desktop> usa el chown lana asi restituyes los permisus
<lana> que permisos?
<mimecar> chown no arreglaría nada
<lana> dejaria permisos a un usuario de una carpeta mis no?
<lana> pero mi duda es se puede limitar el uso de archivos/carpetas a los miembros de un mismo grupo
<mimecar> para que accedan a la carpeta de escritorio tienen que tener permisos a los niveles superiores
<mimecar> el otro usuario puede acceder a otras carpetas que dependan de tu usuario?
<lana> ahora a todas
<lana> si creo una carpeta fuera de mi home todos la pueden ver  (usuarios de mi ordenador) y no solo los del grupo
<mimecar> por curiosidad, has modificado el grupo de tu /home?
<lana> no
<lana> he creado un grupo que se llama casa
<mimecar> entonces, con el grupo que crea por defecto Ubunutu para tu usuario
<lana> y he metido a los 2 usuarios
<mimecar> sólo le has cambiado el grupo a la carpeta del escritorio?
<lana> no por defecto al meter a los 2 usuarios al mismo grupo
<lana> en propiedades dan permiso al grupo para los archivos y carpetas
<mimecar> ¿qué permisos tiene asignados?
<lana> voy a cambiar de usuario a ver si funciona lo que he ehecho
<mimecar> si una carpeta no pertenece a un grupo, un miembro de ese grupo no puede usarla
<lana> no
<lana> puede lsitarlos
<lana> ahora vuelvo
<mimecar> depende de los permisos que tenga la carpeta para "Otros"
<jesus__> hola
<jesus__> que tal
<ivedci89-desktop> jesus__:
<ivedci89-desktop> hola
<jesus__> Me gustaría compartir mi experienciacon Xubuntu.
<ivedci89-desktop> adelante
<jesus__> Yo tengo una PC lenta y le instalé Ubuntu,y me iva normalillo,pero con un poco de lentitud
<jesus__> Y me he instalado Xubuntu,y me va muy rápido
<jesus__> Xubuntu es de Canonical,igual que Ubuntu.
<lana> ya esta, lo he conseguido
<jesus__> Y si tenéis un poco de lagg,instaláos Xubuntu.
<lana> aunque no me gusta
<lana> porque el otro usuario puede ver las carpetas
<ivedci89-desktop> jesus__:  http://process-641766.webuda.com/xubuntu.html
<lana> aunque no entrar en ellas
<jesus__> Bueno,si no te gusta prueba con Lubuntu o Kubuntu.
<lana> a excepcion de la carpta del escritorio a la que le he dado permisos
<ivedci89-desktop> jesus__:  lana dijo eso respecto a otro tema que se estaban hablando en el chat
<jesus__> Ah,ok.
<lana> si es verdad
<jesus__> lana,¿has probado Xubuntu?
<lana> no he probado kubuntu
<jesus__> ¿Y Xubuntu?
<ivedci89-desktop> Yo si probé Xubuntu
<mimecar> lana, si no puede entrar en las carpetas es lo que quieres
<jesus__> ivedci89,¿te gustó XUbuntu?
<lana> solo puede entrar en la carpeta del escritorio donde le he dado permisos
<jesus__> Yo soy nuevo en Linux,y me instalé Xubuntu porque mi PC sólo tiene 1 GB de RAM.
<mimecar> entonces funciona
<lana> pero en el camino puede ver el listado de todas mis carpetas
<lana> si
<mimecar> puede ver el listado pero no los datos
<lana> si me intento meter en otra carpeta me dice que imposible no tienes permiso
<ivedci89-desktop> lana: nunca podrías pensar compartir tu /home/lana/Escritorio en unix y esperar que no vean los nombres de archivos de tu /home/lana/*
<jesus__> Esta semana,desinstalé Windows XP SP3 porque decían que el soporte iva a terminar.
<jesus__> Y me instalé Xubuntu.
<lana> ya soy un iluso
<ivedci89-desktop> jesus__: sí , me gusto para una compu con poca velocidad...
<lana> ahora tengo otroque hacer
<jesus__> Y luego,como mi PC tenía Nvida,me dió la pantalla de la muerte de Linux.
<lana> somos famili numerosa
<jesus__> Y instalé Ubuntu,y pasó lo mismo.
<lana> y enmi casa hay 3 ordenadores de mesa
<lana> uno con ubuntu y 2 con windows
<jesus__> Y al final,pusé el control adicional privativo probado y ahora me funciona.
<lana> y 2 portatiles
<mimecar> jesus__, ¿no has probado antes el Live USB?
<lana> una mac y otro win 8 los win anteriores son 7
<jesus__> He instalado Xubuntu desde Live USB.
<jesus__> A través del programa Linux Live USB o llamado como Lili.
<lana> quiero poderpasar archivos de uno aotra y compartir 2 impresoras
<mimecar> lana, el canal es público y se guardan logs
<mimecar> cuidado con lo que dices
<lana> por
<mimecar> da sólo la información necesaria
<jesus__> Odio Windows desde que lo he dejado,Xubuntu me va muy rápido.
<lana> si gracias
<jesus__> Y le da mil vueltas.
<lana> que me recomendais crear una red domentica o que?
<jesus__> Sólo deben solucionar una cosa en el kérnel de Linux las distros.
<jesus__> Mejorar la compatibilidad de las tarjetas gráficas.
<jesus__> Ya que a mí,me costó solucionar el error y tuve que reinstalarlo.
<ivedci89-desktop> lana:  respecto a tu situación sería bueno (yo en tu caso haría esto) que crearas un folder /comparticiones/grupox y te manejes con eso para compartir... y no tener que meterle mano a /home
<lana> ya eso era otra historia
<lana> entiendo que los grupos de mi ordenador y los de red son diferentes
<jesus__> Yo casi que no entiendo del terminal xD.Todo lo instaló desde el Centro de Software de Ubuntu o desde instalar un archivo .deb
<lana> a demas me voy a cargar el frupo de prueba que habia realizado
<jesus__> Una cosa, .deb significa debian ¿no?
<mimecar> sí
<ivedci89-desktop> jesus__:  en realidad sí, en la practica .deb es para ubuntu
<jesus__> Ah,ok.
<jesus__> Ubuntu está basado en Debian,pero he visto Debian y es mucho más complejo en instalar.
<mimecar> .deb es para Debian y derivados
<ivedci89-desktop> amen jesus__
<jesus__> Yo prefiero Ubuntu a Debian,es mucho más sencillo que Debian.
<jesus__> Bueno,os dejo,chao y que lo paséis bien con Ubuntu.No pienso pagar ningun céntimo más a Bill Gates.
<mimecar> ya lo has pagado al comprar el ordenador
<mimecar> y lo seguirás haciendo..
<jesus__> No.
<ivedci89-desktop> jesus__:  Debian es el señor de la seguridad y libertad (en cuanto al codigo del soft utilizado) pero Ubuntu sí, es más fácil. Y su seguridad es casi tan alta como Debian. (eso he leido y he concluido despues de conversar con programadores de experiencia)
<jesus__> Mi PC venía con Ubuntu.
<mimecar> te venía con Ubuntu y te funcionaba mal la tarjeta gráfica en Ubuntu?
<jesus__> Pero instalé XP pagándolo el CD a un amigo mío.
<jesus__> Pero me dió las instrucciones,el CD original,y todos los manuales.
<jesus__> Mi Windows era original.
<ivedci89-desktop> lo entiendo jesus__
<ivedci89-desktop> yo no le pago tampoco nada a mocosoft... linux me dado infinidad de buenos momentos y conocimientos
<jesus__> Y creo que el Ubuntu que me venía era Ubuntu 10.
<ivedci89-desktop> seguro jesus__ venían muchas maquinas con ubuntu ... en mi caso compre una maquina con Urli, que es un derivado de debian o ubuntu... y una laptop con Arch, pero no lo entendía y lo saque poniendo ubuntu
<jesus__> El único motivo el cual hace especial a Windows y que la gente lo compre es...
<ivedci89-desktop> AutoCAD
<ivedci89-desktop> no encuentro un reemplazo coherente de eso para linux
<mimecar> ir acabando el offtopic o pasar a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<jesus__> El absurdo consumismo y complejo de una publicidad y el pago que hace Microsoft a empresas que crean tarjetas gráficas para hacer que Linux tenga problemas en la PC.
<jesus__> Por suerte mi PC venía con Ubuntu y tiene una tarjeta gráfica compatible.
<ivedci89-desktop> si alguien conoce reemplazos de AutoCAD para linux que avise por favor... sería el final de tener que ver el grub al inicio del PC
<jesus__> ¿Sabéis que pronto Ubuntu va a ser usada por centros de salud por el remplazo de XP?
<jesus__> Si vais a un hospital,un 98% usan Windows XP.
<mimecar> jesus__, pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<ivedci89-desktop> si, lo sé jesus__ no obstante debemos pasar a lo que dice mimecar es otra sala de chat.... aca es más para soporte de ubuntu no para charlar
<jesus__> De acuerdo.
<ivedci89-desktop> 52 contra 24 jáaaa
<Walo> Buenas tardes
<Walo> alguien despierto por acá??
<mimecar> no
<Walo> excelente
<Walo>  :/
<Walo> tengo un error extraño en mi server de correo
<Walo> el cliente de correo solo se conecta desde mi casa, pero no en mi oficina
<Walo> me arroja un error: Client host rejected: cannot find your hostname,
<Walo> algna idea?
<mimecar> ¿donde tienes el servidor?
<Walo> instalado en una maquina de DigitalOcean
<Walo> una VM
<mimecar> esa máquina tiene asociado al dominio unos DNS?
<Walo> sep
<mimecar> te está diciendo que no puede sacar el nombre
<Walo> he ahi lo raro, si me conecto con el notebook desde mi casa, que fue donde hice la primera configuracion del correo
<Walo> se conecta bieny manda mail sin problemas
<Walo> llevo el notebook al trabajo y aqui no hay caso, trato de enviar correo y me arroja el error
<Walo> pero recibo sin problemas en ambos lados...
<mimecar> tus DNS de casa no son los del trabajo
<Walo> claro... tendría que probar usar los mismos DNS en ambas partes... aunque creo que el problema esta en el server, no el cliente...
<gor> buenas
<juanfran> Buenas
<juanfran> alguien me podría ayudar?
<Splashman> que te pasa?
<juanfran> Resulta que tengo un pc con 2 discos sata y un ide, el sda lo tengo particionado en tres sda1 sda2 sda3, donde la 1 es la reserveda para windows, la 2 es la particion donde esta instalado windows y la 3 es una particion para datos, en el sdb una particion para datos unicamente y en el sdc (el ide, no se porque sale sdc, debería ser hda) tres particiones primero "sdc1" como / de linux, "sdc2" como /home y sdc3 como swap. Instalo windows 8.1 y todo ma
<juanfran> rcha procedo a instalar linux y todo parece salir bien
<juanfran> pero resulta que cuando reinicio
<juanfran> nada el grub no funciona
<juanfran> he intentado repararlo entrando con una livecd, montando la particion de linux en /mnt despues monto las demas particiones en /mnt/dev
<juanfran> y procedo a reinstalar grub pero nada... sigue sin funcionar
<juanfran> tambien he probado con boot-repair y nada
<juanfran> sabeis por donde podrian ir los tiros?
<juanfran> Splashman, perdona el tocho
<Splashman> pues no estoy muy al tanto de esto pero los tiros puede que vayan por el efi?
<juanfran> no tiene efi ese pc
<juanfran> es un dual core de hace 5 o 6 años
<Splashman> y te funciona el windows 8 sin efi?
<juanfran> si
<Splashman> pues no se
<Splashman> cuanta ram tiene?
<juanfran> 4gb
<Splashman> y el live cd te lo arranca?
<juanfran> si
<juanfran> perfectamente
<juanfran> no se porque si es ide lo detecta como sdd
<juanfran> osease
<juanfran> como sata
<Splashman> pues que raro
<juanfran> ahora lo malo
<juanfran> es que tambien me he cargado el arranque de windows
<juanfran> porque claro
<juanfran> yo tenia entendido
<juanfran> tengo el sata1 con windows
<juanfran> si desde la bios le digo que arranque desde ese pos me arranca el windows
<juanfran> y digo para no romper nada
<juanfran> en futuribles acontecimientos
<juanfran> instalo el grub en el disco duro IDE donde esta linux y le digo a la bios que arranque desde ahi
<Splashman> en que particion estas instalando el grub?
<juanfran> y asi no toco el mbr de windows
<Splashman> nop
<Splashman> tendrias que ponerlo en el primer disco
<Splashman> para que no arranque windows
<Splashman> estoy hablando de memoria
<Splashman> pero creo que el grub deberia estar instalado en el primer disco
<Splashman> luego el grub ya se encarga de redireccionar hacia cada disco segun convenga
<Splashman> creo que en la instalacion hay un paso que te avisa de donde deberias instalar el mbr
<Splashman> tambien podrias mirar en el paso de particionado
<Splashman> marcar la particion como boot
<deeipstuz> hola he puesto un live usb de ubuntu y en el menu del cargador de arranco seleccione analizar la memoria ram... ha salido bastante en rojo... algun consejo?
<Splashman> comprar nuevas
<deeipstuz> gracias
<deeipstuz> :-(
<juanfran> sorry me he caido
#ubuntu-es 2014-03-07
<alexander_ruiz> oo
<alexander_ruiz> oie alguien conoce un programa para diseñar paginas web ke no sea dificil de usar
 * x-mint  buenas
 * xoan buenas
<Guest52358> Hola, saludos.
<Guest52358> Tengo un problema con la instalacion de fuentes de microsoft en ubuntu 12.04
<Guest52358> las instalo pero no salen en libreoffice
<Guest52358> ¿Que estoy haciendo mal?
<Guest52358> He probado varias opciones encontradas en internet pero aun asi no quedan instaladas
<Guest52358> ¿Podeis ayudarme?
<lana> alguien sabe si se puede crear un usuario y que no aparezca en el inicio de sesion
<Chuck_Norris> aloha all
<Chuck_Norris> are we the best comunity in tha world?
<GridCube> !español | Chuck_Norris
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'español'.
<Chuck_Norris> !spanish | Chuck_Norris
<maca_net> Alguien podría ayudarme en encontrar mi fallo en un script que hice en bash?? Alguien sabe bash??
<mtellez> Hola, buen día. Si los límites de la quota están en 0, quiere decir que la quota está desactivada o ilímitada?
<GridCube> mtellez, generalmente 0 significa ilimitado
<GridCube> mtellez, generalmente, no se en este caso
<mtellez> GridCube, Gracias, es que en la mayoría de los tutoriales no indican esto, aunque yo asumo que efectivamente es ilimitado como tu dices :)
<GridCube> mtellez, -1 se usa para decir desactivado tambien
<mtellez> GridCube, excelente, muchas gracias por la información
<Guest9902> se podrá instalar ubuntu en moto g
<mimecar> no
<GridCube> no
<llESEll> Hola estoy teniendo problemas con la conexion
<llESEll> Me va super lento
<llESEll> Es por wifi
<llESEll> Alguien sabe que podria probar?
<mimecar> tendrás que dar algún detalle más
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu estas usando?
<llESEll> He intentado desactivando el firewall pero nada
<llESEll> Estoy en 12.04
<llESEll> La tarjeta wifi es una atheros ar9271
<mimecar> ¿cuándo ha empezado el problema?
<llESEll> Hace un par de dias
<mimecar> ¿la red Wifi es tuya?
<llESEll> Con windows me va bien
<mimecar> puede ser cosa de una actualización
<llESEll> No
<mimecar> si usas el live cd funciona bien?
<llESEll> Hay pues no he probado
<llESEll> Estoy descargando todas las actualizaciones a duras penas
<llESEll> Aunque supongo que si que funcionara bien con un live
<mimecar> no supongas
<llESEll> Ya
<llESEll> Esperare que se descarguen las actualizaciones a ver y lo probare
<llESEll> Veo en el visor de ufw varios avahi daemons que no se lo que son
<llESEll> Que aparecen y desaparecen
<mimecar> ¿has activado tu UFW?
<llESEll> Si
<mimecar> para?
<llESEll> No es el cortafuegos?
<llESEll> Es de lo primero que hago cuando instalo
<mimecar> sí, pero Ubuntu lo lleva desactivado por defecto
<llESEll> No esta bien
<llESEll> ?
<mimecar> descarga primero el live cd y comprueba si pasa lo mismo
<llESEll> Ya cosa que me parece un poco rara supongo
<llESEll> Ok
<llESEll> Voy a ello que ya estan las actualizaciones y esto no mejora
<llESEll> Gracias mimecar ahora te cuento
<llESEll> Mimecar sigue pasando lo mismo
<llESEll> Osea que es cosa mia
<llESEll> Pero que raro
<mimecar> ¿tienes gene conectada al router?
<llESEll> Nop
<llESEll> La cuestion es que en windows sigue funcionando bien
<llESEll> No me lo explico no tiene logica
<mimecar> busca si tu modelo tiene alguna incompatibilidad
<llESEll> Nada mimecar no encuentro nada relevante
<llESEll> Los duendes macho ahora tampoco me va bien en windows
<llESEll>  Ah no me corrijo en windows sigue funcionando bien
 * hbautista is away: Toi ocupao
 * hbautista is back (gone 00:53:31)
<NePtUnO> instalé los drivers privativos de la grafica y ahora no me va bien esto, como puedo volver a los anteriores que tiene ubuntu sin que se me fastidie todo?
#ubuntu-es 2014-03-08
 * x-mint  saluda
<mdb> Gracias por la bienvenida.
<mdb> estoy empezando a utilizar ubuntu y necesitaria saber mas especificamente como se utiliza.
<mdb> agradeceria cualquier ayuda.
 * x-mint  t luego
<Xiguanda> wenass¡¡¡¡
<Guest66610> buenos dias a todos
<Yukiteru> hola a todos
<b-real> hola a todos; podriais decirme como puedo instalar flash player en una version antigua de ubuntu?
<ivedci89-desktop> te recomiendo que descargues Lubuntu 14.04 beta y instales en la maquina vieja
<ivedci89-desktop> de lo contrario pon downloadhelper en firefox (es un complemento) y descargas los videos luego con vlc lo ves.
<ivedci89-desktop> b-real:
<b-real> estoy en la distro 7.04
<ivedci89-desktop> no hermano marchate de ahí
<ivedci89-desktop> es prehistorico eso!
<b-real> acabo de despertar de un coma desde el 2007!!
<b-real> no, en serio, quiero intentar poner esta distro, o por lo menos que funcione aceptablemente
<ivedci89-desktop> debian + lxde
<ivedci89-desktop> kernel 3
<ivedci89-desktop> que tipo de pc tienes?
<ivedci89-desktop> si te gusta tanto gnome2.x entonces pon Mate
<ivedci89-desktop> sobre kernellinux3.x
<ivedci89-desktop> b-real: ç
<b-real> entonces en el 7.04 no se pueden actualizar flash player, ni instalar chrome ni nada de eso?
<ivedci89-desktop> en 10.x no se puede... imagina te en 7 que es aun anterior
<ivedci89-desktop> a menos que tengas discos de esa epoca con paquetes antiguos...
<ivedci89-desktop> 2014-2007=7 años de antiguedad... pudiendo tener un sistema 100%actual con 13.10 o 14.04
<b-real> ah, pues entonces ahora vuelvo desde 13.10, un abrazo a todos y gracias
<ivedci89-desktop> b-real:
<ivedci89-desktop> si la pc es vieja... digo modelo 2008 o anterior, entonce ponele Lubuntu... veras que bien vá
<ivedci89-desktop> adios entonces saludos ;)
<b-real> no amigo, estoy usando os x mavericks, estoy virtualizando, era para recordar viejos tiempos
<ivedci89-desktop> en ese caso entonces, podes recordar muy bien con mate
<ivedci89-desktop> es un fork del gnome2
<ivedci89-desktop> mate vino a reemplazar DE VERDAD a gnome2...
<kal> hola, alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar este directorio oculto? ./demoCA
#ubuntu-es 2014-03-09
<nigrobyte> helou
<The_Chullachaky> estimados compañeros
<The_Chullachaky> me pueden sacar de una duda
<The_Chullachaky> 40 + 0  es igual a 40
<The_Chullachaky> pero si hago 40 + null es 40 ???
<The_Chullachaky> Ayuda
<The_Chullachaky> Gracias Tios
<The_Chullachaky> habia sido q cualquier operacion con "null"
<The_Chullachaky> sigue siendo "null"
<Brokoroto> hola...necesito que apt ignore un paquete roto....he comprpobado google y en un post se indiica modificar /var/lib/dkpg/status pero no tengo este archivo...por qué?
<mimecar> puedes forzar la instalación pero te puede dar problemas de funcionamiento
<Brokoroto> ya lo tngo instalado...lo q no kiero es q me moleste al hacerle update
<mimecar> desinstala el paquete
<Brokoroto> ¬_¬
<mimecar> si tienes un paquete roto, arregla el problema
<mimecar> no lo ocultes
<mdb> Buenas tardes!
<RebelTrash> alguien tiene idea de porque todo lo que borro se pone en la papelera bloqueado? es decir que solo la puedo vaciar como root?
 * x-mint  buenas...
<nigrobyte> hi
<bemato> hola tengo libre office writter en ubuntu pero no busca errores de ortografía
<fzeta> bemato: hunspell-es
<bemato> instalo eso!?
<fzeta> bemato: no tienes instalado hunspell?
<bemato> no lo sé
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu estas usando?
<bemato> 14.04 beta1
<mimecar> error
<bemato> 32bit
<mimecar> esa versión no tiene soporte en este canal
<mimecar> porque no ha salido todavía
<mimecar> tendrás que preguntar en el canal inglés #ubuntu+1
<bemato> si, la beta, salio! aunque no tenga soporte aqui
<mimecar> una beta puede tener errores
<bemato> bueno si usara 13.10... cual sería el paso a seguir?
<mimecar> instalar libreoffice desde el centro de software
<mimecar> el diccionario viene incluido
<bemato> ok
<bemato> Gracias
<bemato> ;)
<Yukiteru> bemato: no tiene soporte porque es una BETA!
<bemato> toma las mayusculas como quieran, ESO YA LO ENTENDÍ!
<fzeta> xD
<ivedci89-desktop> hola
<ivedci89-desktop> hasta cuando tiene soporte ubutnu 13.10?
<krytarik> !13.10 | ivedci89-desktop
<kubot> ivedci89-desktop: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) es la versión actual de Ubuntu - Descargas en http://es.releases.ubuntu.com/13.10/ - Notas de lanzamiento: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes - Esta versión tiene soporte hasta 9 meses, finaliza en Julio del 2014.
<ivedci89-desktop> gracias krytarik
<ivedci89-desktop> !12.04
<kubot> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) es la decimosexta serie de Ubuntu - Descargas en http://es.releases.ubuntu.com/12.04 - 12.04 tiene soporte hasta Abril del 2017 - Notas de lanzamiento: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<ivedci89-desktop> !14.04
<kubot> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<ivedci89-desktop> ku*bot es un  demonio, pero necesario
<ivedci89-desktop> a instalar 12.04 entonces
<ivedci89-desktop> !lts
<kubot> LTS significa Long Term Support (Soporte de larga duración). Las versiones LTS de Ubuntu serán soportadas por 3 años en el escritorio, y 5 años en el servidor. La versión LTS actual de Ubuntu es !lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<ivedci89-desktop> !google
<kubot> Mientras que Google es útil para solucionar problemas, muchos nuevos usuarios no saben como usarlo bien aún. Por favor no digas "busca en google" cuando ellos hacen una pregunta.
<NePtUnO> las LTS son mejores que las otras versiones
<NePtUnO> para cuando sale la siguiente LTS? para 2016?
<ivedci89-desktop> se supone que 14 va a ser LTS
<ivedci89-desktop> ¿?
<m4v> el próximo release va a ser LTS
<m4v> en Abril
<ivedci89-desktop> bien!
<ivedci89-desktop> O sea que si instalo la version beta, aunque de momento salga con algun error despues tiene laaarga duracion de soporte?
<ivedci89-desktop> m4v:
<m4v> sí, pero usar la beta es solamente para usuarios que quiera reportar bugs y testear.
<ivedci89-desktop> yo digo que bemato no podía corregir mientras escribia en ubuntu 14beta con libreoffice español(arg)
<ivedci89-desktop> eso es un BUG!???
<m4v> no lo sé, capaz que faltaba instalar el paquete de idiomas.
<ivedci89-desktop> ah bien... es raro porque despue slo instaló y no subrayaba en rojo las faltas
<m4v> o el aspell, que se yo.
<ivedci89-desktop> el haspell-ar y -es lo instalo
<ivedci89-desktop> *instaló (ja)
<ivedci89-desktop> a todo esto, me hizo acordar que pidgin alguna vez me corregía mientras escribo también y ahora no
<ivedci89-desktop> ah sisi ... sale subrayo rojo también
<n-iCe> hola! alguien que me ayude con los ventiladores de mi laptop, se calienta mucho, hace mucho ruido y se reinicia.
<m4v> n-iCe: estarán sucios?
<m4v> o capaz desbalanceados y por eso hacen ruido.
<n-iCe> m4v: pero por qué se calienta
<n-iCe> no hace ruido mas que cuando se calienta que se prenden a toda velocidad
<n-iCe> Como si la laptop estuviera trabajando a todo todo el tiempo
<m4v> n-iCe: si es una laptop que tiene uso capaz que polvo se haya acumulado en el disipador y aumente la temp. Es dificil decir sin examinar la pc físicamente.
<n-iCe> m4v: no tiene polvo
<n-iCe> para con ubuntu
<m4v> n-iCe: con windows eso no pasa?
<n-iCe> no m4v
<m4v> n-iCe: que laptop es? modelo?
<n-iCe> VPCEA27FL
<m4v> que versión de ubuntu?
<n-iCe> 13.10
<m4v> n-iCe: encuentro gente con el mismo problema pero ninguna solución, pero parece estar relacionado con la tarjeta gráfica, que driver tiene?
<n-iCe> cómo puedo saber?
<m4v> bueno, si no instalaste el driver privativo seguramente estas usando el driver libre
<n-iCe> yup
<m4v> n-iCe: te fijaste si el cpu está al 100% todo el tiempo?
<n-iCe> no está
<m4v> n-iCe: bueno, fijate de instalar el driver privativo, hay una aplicación que lo instala, se llama "Additional drivers" o algo así
#ubuntu-es 2015-03-02
<cas___> como puedo guardar la configuracion de mi escritorio xfce?
<Galico> Hola muy buenas. Al logearme en un portatil con kubuntu, pongo la contraseña correcta y se queda colgado en la pantalla después sin entrar en el usuario. Si entro sin entorno gráfico (cntrl+alt+f1) si entra bien. Alguna idea que le pueda pasar?
 * merrick  Hi.
<cas___> alguien sabe como guardar la configuracion de escritorio que tengo ahora?
<aukun> hola alguien me puede decir porque me aparecen las particiones por duplicado desde el nautilus?
<aukun> unas me funcionan bien otras no me pone error de montaje
<Pericles> como se conecta una centralita elastix
<Pericles> alguien sabe como se conecta una centralita elastix
<Pericles> a la red de telefonia
<mimecar> aukun, ¿qué versión de Ubuntu estás usando?
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<Pericles> kurama
#ubuntu-es 2015-03-03
<xubuntu062> hola quien me ayuda con open vpn
<ddi4z> ya vieron las demos del ubuntuphone del wmc ?
<ddi4z> genial no ?
<escorpion> hola
<escorpion> como puedo oir musica desde un cd en xubuntu
<escorpion> hola
<escorpion> nadie lo sabe?
<kal_cividFajdida> pregunta: tengo un archivo mkv en aleman original + subtitulos en spanish englis, como hago para transformar en avi  con los subtitulos, hay algun cmd o aplicacion para hacerlo?
<viniz> Buenos días alguien ha probado de poner ubuntu touch en una tablet como sistema principal
#ubuntu-es 2015-03-04
<ramrebol> Hola, una pregunta off-topic. Estoy conectado a un servidor ssh desde mi laptop y quisiera dejar corriendo un proceso en el servidor y que no se cierre el proceso al apagar mi laptop. ¿Como dejo vivo el proceso?
<ramrebol> (disculpen el ot, pero no he encontrado la forma de hacerlo)
<ramrebol> (y no se donde preguntar :/ )
<PinealGlandOptic> hi eveyrone! offtopic question. what are well-known computer books publishers in Spanish language?
 * merrick  B.tardes.
<kal_cividFajdida> ayuda, estoy tratando de montar carpetas compartidas en una instalacion con virtualbox pero naaa alguna idea: /home/user# mount -t vboxsf kal /media/windows  .... /sbin/mount.vboxfs: mounting failed with the error: No such device . Alguna idea? alguien lo ha hecho?
<successus> salud!
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
<successus> o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-03-05
 * merrick  B. días!?
<jumapico> Buenas!
<jumapico> Tengo un problema para instalar de forma desatendida utilizando preseed. ¿Hay alguien con experiencia en el tema?
<GridCube> nope
<jumapico> :s
<successus_> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-03-06
<xubuntu01w> hola le pasa algo raro a mi compu, estoy a un lado del modem y solo percive 2 o 3 rallitas, y no es el modem porque los demas dispositivos si tienen buena recepcion
<ailan> Hola comunidad, necesito su ayuda, que alguien me diga como puedo generar de nuevo el fstab
<ailan> que no se de que manera se perdio en la maquina todo dentro de la carpeta boot
<ailan> incluyendo initrid y el kernel
<ailan> y cuando lo repare parece ahora que tengo problemas con el fstab
<ailan> al menos alguien puede decirme si se puede generar el fstab nuevo
<ailan> ???????????
<GridNet> no creo que este destruido si podes llegar al disco
<GridNet> a menos que lo estes viendo de otro OS
<GridNet> fstab no es tan complicado
<GridNet> podes escribirlo a mano sin demasiado riesgo
<ailan> estaba atendiendo otra cosa ya habia desistido de que me ayudaran aqui
<ailan> el disco no tiene problema
<ailan> pero para yo arreglar el primer error tuve que colocar en la carpeta boot
<ailan> el vmz y el initrid
<ailan> del live con el que hacia rato habia instalado,
<ailan> ya levantar todo el sistema e instale otro kernel desde el repo y demas pero ahora se queda buscando
<ailan> o tratando de acceder a el dispositivo
<ailan> USB
<ailan> bueno al final, entonces edito el fstab
 * merrick  B.días.
<pc17> hola
<GridCube> !hola | pc17
<kubot> pc17: Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
#ubuntu-es 2015-03-07
<lordars> hola kubuntu espanhol ?
<rodicio> Holas, estoy intentando que mi router reciba Internet por Wireless desde otro router ¿puedo hacerlo?
<Tiffon> nas
<successus> salud o/
<chebit> saludos para todos, algun app que me permita tomar notas, como "Tomboy notes" pero que me permita publicarlos en la nube, como google DOC  y tal vez compartirlas ?
<Luichi2015> Hola a todos!
<Luichi2015> Hay alguien que sepa como instalar el CHROME en UbuntuStudio?
<Luichi2015> Porque quiero ver videos desde internet y no puedo hacerlo ya que me pide instalar el Flash Player, y no puedo hacerlo.
<redips> http://www.google.com/chrome/
<redips> ahi esta la deb para debian (y ubuntu, claro)
<ivedci89-desktop> Luichi2015: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Luichi2015> Gracias, Amigos!! Voy a probarlo. Buenas Noches!
#ubuntu-es 2015-03-08
<Tiffon> nas
<successus> salud o/
<melisa> hola?
<mimecar> hola
<melisa> un gusto
<melisa> podrias ayudarme...tengo un problema con xubuntu hace mucho y todavia no logro solucionarlo, me esta volviendo loca TToTT
<mimecar> si no das los detalles es complicado
<melisa> primero pregunte si podrias jaja
<melisa> como es
<melisa> mmmh mejor saco captura de pantalla
<melisa> }http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturadepantalla2015-03-0812-32-33.php
<melisa> ahi tienes la captura de pantalla
<melisa> fijate los indicadores en la parte superior izquierda
<mimecar> estçán bien
<melisa> un dia de la nada aparecieron con esos rectangulos blancos
<mimecar> será el tema que estás usando
<melisa> no
<melisa> se aplicaron
<melisa> en todos
<melisa> los temas
<mimecar> melisa, usa fras más largas o activarás la protección del canal
<mimecar> en 1 minuto podrás hablar
<melisa> el error aparecio hace tiempo...la cosa es que acabo de actualizar xfce a la nueva version 4.12 pero aun sigue igual
<mimecar> ¿estás usando el tema que viene por defecto?
<melisa> El tema si, es greybird...los iconos son faba mono
<mimecar> pon el tema y los iconos que venían por defecto
<melisa> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturadepantalla2015-03-0812-39-31.php
<melisa> Sigue igual ... es rarisimo
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y comprueba si continúa el fallo
<melisa> a ver...
<melisa> nop...el error persiste
<mimecar> en ese caso ya es un problema que está en el sistema
<mimecar> y no es un error de configuración
<mimecar> ¿estás usando repositorios PPA?
<melisa> si, creo que si...es mas creo el error aparecio un dia que di un apt-get upgrade y se desconecto internet
<mimecar> instala el metapaquete xubuntu-desktop
<melisa> a ver
<melisa> donde encuentro el metapaquete?
<mimecar> haz la instalación por consola
<melisa> Di un Sudo-apt get install xubuntu Desktop y salta: " xubuntu-desktop ya está en su versión más reciente.
<melisa> Los paquetes indicados a continuación se instalaron de forma automática y ya no son necesarios.
<melisa>   apport-hooks-elementary ca-certificates-java contractor hyphen-en-us
<melisa>   libaccounts-glib0 libatk-wrapper-java libatk-wrapper-java-jni libexiv2-12
<melisa>   libgexiv2-2 libgranite-common libgranite2 libindicate5 libnoise-core0
<mimecar> !paste melisa
<kubot> melisa: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> si tienes todos los paquetes de xubuntu instalados
<mimecar> como no sea algún problema relacionado con el driver de la tarjeta gráfica
<mimecar> no se me ocurre nada más
<melisa> esta bien, no pasa nada no es nada grave por suerte...pero me parece raro por que antes no habia problema alguno
<yomio> buenas
<yomio> a ver si alguien sabe como solucionar un problema que tengo con los dkpg
<yomio> estoy flipando leyendo foros y nada
<yomio> esto sale "No se encontró un archivo de réplica «/var/lib/dpkg/»"
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu estás usando?
<yomio> la 12.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualziaciones?
<yomio> queria subirla a 14 pero me quede
<yomio> si recien actualizada estaba
<mimecar> estás usando dpkg directamente?
<yomio> he probado mil scripts y nada
<yomio> no uso symantec
<yomio> pero tampoco me deja
<mimecar> symantec es un antivirus
<mimecar> qué es lo que quieres hacer exactamente?
<yomio> perrrdonnn
<yomio> synaaaptic
<yomio> :P
<yomio> uso sesion ubuntu 2d
<yomio> q debe estar basada en debian
<yomio> asi q usara paquetes dkpg
<mimecar> yomio, estás usando apt?
<yomio> el problema es un conflicto entre apt-get y aptitude
<yomio> que se liaron a bajarse trastos los dos a la vez o algo asi y la lie
<yomio> y ahora no me deja para los servicios
<yomio> *detener
<yomio> y por consiguiente no me deja actualizar nada
<mimecar> ¿tienes problemas al instalar algún paquete?
<yomio> puedo postear el error?
<mimecar> en pastbein
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<yomio> ya lo pastee
<mimecar> pon el enlace
<yomio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10564140/
<mimecar> has usado sudo ?
<yomio> si
<mimecar> pon el comando y la salida de error en pastebin
<mimecar> por usar apt y aptitude no debería pasar nada a no ser que modifiques los archivos de configuración
<mimecar> lo has hecho?
<yomio> no
<mimecar> ¿cuándo ha empezado el error?
<yomio> al subierme dopbox
<yomio> drobox
<mimecar> al instalar Dropbox?
<yomio> eso perdon por el teclado
<yomio> es nuevo y va con las tecla que crujen
<mimecar> por añadir el repositorio de Dropbox es complicado que te pase eso
<yomio> pues se quedo colgado alli
<yomio> asi cada vez
<mimecar> pon la salida de => sudo apt-get clean all
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<yomio> he bajado de kernel,entrando en recovery desde consola
<yomio> ...mil cosas
<yomio> y nada
<mimecar> no tiene relación con el kernel
<yomio> lo se pero lo probe tambien
<yomio> jeje por probar vamos
<yomio> hare el comando queme haz dado y te digo el error que sale
<mimecar> tienes un backup de los datos importantes?
<yomio> no, es un ordenador ke lo quiero con ubuntu y esta a 0 de datos
<mimecar> en ese caso lo mejor sería meter la 14.04 limpia
<mimecar> con todo lo que has modificado, tu sistema está en un estado desconocido
<yomio> exacto eso quiero
<yomio> pero no puedo desde consola
<mimecar> instalación limpia es formatear y poner Ubuntu de nuevo
<yomio> o sea bajar al usb y darle de nuevo
<mimecar> sí
<yomio> ke bajon
<yomio> joe
<yomio> XD
<yomio> sera eso pues
<mimecar> por instalar Dropbox eso no pasa
<mimecar> algo más habrás modificado
<yomio> seguro
<yomio> esta de cobaya este
<yomio> dont worry
<yomio> solo era por saber si habia algun comando milagroso
<yomio> he probado mil ...eso si
<mimecar> depende de lo que le hagas al equipo
<yomio> eso es un tanque
<yomio> jaja
<yomio> dinosaurio amd
<yomio> si sale al campo a cazar gatos
<yomio> :P
<yomio> hace mas ruido que una hormigonera
<yomio> pero ...funciona
<mimecar> limpia los ventiladores
<yomio> es el ventilador de la fuente d alimentacion q tiene juego
<yomio> k esta viejo
<yomio> pues nada
<yomio> a quemar el 14
<yomio> muchas gracias
<yomio> mirare de meter cuatro comandos y si no por vencido me doy
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<ubudark1404lts> hola a todos
<mimecar> hola
<sadalsuud> hola gente de ubuntu, resulta que tengo 14.04.2 desde que tenía el 14.04, y en la ultima actualización, es decir la 14.04.2 el kernel tengo entendido que sería el 3.16 pero tengo el 3.13.0-46 porque no tengo el kernel 3.16 ??
<mimecar> es posible que la 14.04 no pase al 3.15
<mimecar> 3.16
<sadalsuud> hum o sea que es normal así. Si yo quisiera kernel 3.13 tocaría instalar 14.10
<sadalsuud> verdad?
<sadalsuud> hola mimecar
<mimecar> correcto
<mimecar> no es normal que dentro de una versión concreta haya cambios de kernel
<sadalsuud> humm ok ok gracias mimecar
 * donostiarra nas
#ubuntu-es 2016-03-07
<gateway> hola necesito ayuda con mi resoluciones de video, no aparecen todas este es el modelo de la tarjeta de video Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<gateway> tengo xubuntu 14.04
<gateway> alguien que quiera ayudar?
<gateway> alguien que quiera ayudar
<gateway> necesito ayuda
<Damian_> hola necesito de su ayuda
<Damian_> tengo problemas de resolucion con mi xubuntu 14.04
<Damian_> no me aparecen todas, como le hago trate de agregarlas me aparece pero al tratar de aplicarla no lo hace
<defcon> hola a todos
<defcon> alguien?
<Limpi> hi
#ubuntu-es 2016-03-08
<gateway> necesito ayuda por favor!!!!
<ponchale> hola
<ponchale> hola
<ponchale> alguien por aca
<ponchale> tengo un problema tratando de compilar
<ponchale> extra-cmake-modules
<ponchale> me dice que no encuentra el paquete
<ponchale> Qt5LinguistTools
<ponchale> http://pastebin.com/dLYmNek6}
<ponchale> alli expongo el error
<uruk7> tengo un pequeño problemilla con falta de la memoria del disco duro para el /home habria alguna manera de solucionar eso ya sea cambiar la ubicacion del home a otro disco o hacer un clean de la .cache?
<neyder_> uruk7, muevete a /home y ejecuta 'df -H'
<uruk7> si ya lo hice neyder i ahora que?
<uruk7> el home lo tenia al 99% i borre cosas y ahora lo tengo al 81%
<uruk7> sin embargo me gustaria mover el home a otra localizacion de otro disco fisico eso es posible neyder?
<luki_tas> o/
<ponchale> necesito ayuda
<ponchale> por favor
<ponchale> con ese pequeño problema
<sevenup__> hola
<gateway> buen dia, a alguien que le interese ayudar?
<Damian3> Hola! alguien que pueda ayudar?
<Damian3> :-/
<Damian3> nadie que quiera ayudar por favor?
<xenial> necesito ayuda sobre el tema de dropbox
<Mikelevel> tu diras q le pasa
<xenial> no se muestra el icono en el panel superior. Usando Ubuntu 12.04 con Gnome Classic 3.4.2
<xenial> wyre]]
<victor_newbie> hola! puedo hacer una pregunta (tonta)? Para conseguir mayor consistencia con mi tema e iconos, puedo cambiar los iconos del panel de la pantalla de inicio (y de la pantalla de bloqueo)?
#ubuntu-es 2016-03-09
<ponchale_> hola
<ponchale_> hola
<ponchale_> alguien por aca tengo un problema
<ponchale_> con kde neon
<GabrielGF> Hola. Instalé office 2007 con wine tricks en Zorin 11 pero no puedo hacer que funcionen las macros VBA. Se tilda el office. Alguien sabe como puedo hacer?
#ubuntu-es 2016-03-10
<Xago> Hola amigos, buenas tardes...estoy recibiendo este mensaje del sistema al actualizar el sistema. http://pastebin.com/P7LDJJT0
<sevenup__> pueda que tenga que ver con el repositorio de Google
<sevenup__> no sé si guarda relación con que han quitado el soporte para Chrome de 32 bits
<sevenup__> yo añadí este
<sevenup__> sudo add-apt-repository "deb [arch=amd64] http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main"
<sevenup__> obviamente solo si tienes 64 bits
<sevenup__> Xago
<sevenup__> deberías poder eliminar el anterior repositorio a través del programa software-sources
<Xago> sevenup__, lo revisaré gracias
<sevenup__> ok
<erAbuelo> buenas
<Xago> sevenup__, resuelto, muchísimas gracias por tu ayuda!
<Xago> buenas erAbuelo
<sevenup__> De nada, me alegro
<erAbuelo> ji
<sevenup__> Estaba viendo un foro y veo que aquí hablan de lo que planteabas sobre el repositorio de Google
<sevenup__> http://www.linuxirun.com/foro/index.php?topic=178.0
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
#ubuntu-es 2016-03-11
<ponchale> hola
<ponchale> hola alguien conectado?
<tax3718> Hola
<tax3718> (tax3718) me gustaría saber que ruta debo poner  a un programa de Windows para un archivo que esta en un servidor de archivos en linux.
<sevenup__> ¿no puedes explorar?
<sevenup__> ¿qué tipo de servidor es?
<tax3718> Ubuntu server
<tax3718> La ruta anterior del ini de Windows era 192.168.0.11\carpete\archivo
<tax3718> Ahora me pierdo al poner la nueva ruta hasta el archivo en el servidor
<tax3718> Entiendo que seria algo como 192.168.0.100/carpetaenservidor/archivo
<sevenup__> pero de que es el servidor? es un servidor con samba?
<tax3718> Si perdona
<conigu> hols hols
<conigu> hola mi sshserver me acusa como last login la ip publica del mismo servidor al conectarme en lugar de la del ultimo cliente...
<sevenup__> hola a todos
<xubuntu43i> se me queda trabado al instalarlo en "obteniendo la hora de un servidor en red"
<jeriko> hola a  todos buenas tardes
<Pavilion> que tal raza
<Pavilion> una pregunta
<guampa> diga
<Pavilion> cuales son las novedades de ubuntu 16.04 aparte de poder mover el unity
<Pavilion> he buscado y no encuentro mas de 3 cambios icluyendo ese
<Pavilion> me refiero a visibles
<Pavilion> no al kernel
<guampa> por lo que leo todas cosas medio cosmeticas o muy pequeñas, excepto tal vez que planean incluir ZFS
<guampa> calculo que depende de lo que es importante para uno
<Pavilion> que viene siendo el ZFS
<guampa> cambian el centro de software por el de gnome
<Pavilion> oh eso es bueno
<guampa> ZFS es un sistema de archivos moderno
<Pavilion> el anterior centro de software era lentisimo
<guampa> brasero y empathy no vienen mas x defecto y cosas asi
<guampa> y desabilitan las busquedas online promocionadas esas que causaron tanta controversia
<Pavilion> ahh si
<Pavilion> lo que yo quiero es velocidad
<guampa> y van a dejar mover el lanzador de Unity :)
<Pavilion> con el tiempo se ha vuelto muy lento el ubuntu
<guampa> si?
<Pavilion> sip
<Pavilion> le vdd
<guampa> sera algo de unity, en realidad no hay mucho mas que cambie con respecto a otros Linux
<guampa> podes instalar otro entorno grafico en Ubuntu
<Pavilion> si lo hice
<guampa> y no mejoró?
<Pavilion> y si mejoro pero quisiera algo con mas diseño
<Pavilion> una vez probé deepin
<Pavilion> esta muy padre pero con poca personalizacion
<guampa> a mi me gusta cinnamon, el de Mint
<Pavilion> y se tiende a poner lento
<Pavilion> orale
<guampa> pero tiende a ser lento tambien
<guampa> el unico rapido y personalizable e increible que conozco es algo que funcione con Compiz
<guampa> como MATE+Compiz, o XFCE o LXDE + Compiz
<Pavilion> y que el gnome clasico se le puede instalar compiz?
<Pavilion> no se
<guampa> a los gnome nuevos no
<Pavilion> se han olvidado de la velocidad en ubuntu
<mimecar> ¿qué características tiene tu ordenador?
<Pavilion> es de hace 5 años
<mimecar> tienes entornos ligeros
<mimecar> y otros que necesitan más recursos
<mimecar> no te van a dar el mismo rendimiento ahora que tenías hace un par de años
<guampa> la verdad que si el hardware no se lo banca no vale la pena gastar recursos en el entorno grafico, preferible que sirva para lanzar aplicaciones y ya
<guampa> compiz como te digo es muy funcional y liviano, pero la contraparte es que no esta soportado e instalarlo es cada vez mas complicado
<Pavilion> yo recuerdo el ubuntu 8.04
<Pavilion> era una bala incluso con equipos antiguos
<Pavilion> simple, personalizable
<Pavilion> rapido no se alentaba con el tiempo
<mimecar> con versiones diferentes de Gnome y del servidor gráfico..
<guampa> calculo que lo que impacta mas es Gnome 3 y el shell unity
<guampa> no tengo idea porque no he usado ninguno de los dos, excepto por Cinnamon que usa Gnome 3 tambien
<guampa> y si que es un poco lenteja
<guampa> te diria que pruebes KDE, pero siempre pense que era el mas lento de todos
<Pavilion> si lo es
<guampa> la verdad no tengo idea, tampoco lo uso hace años
<Pavilion> una solucion probable para mi problema es android
<mimecar> esa es una mala idea
<guampa> ++
<Pavilion> acbo de descargar Remix OS
<Pavilion> pero no lo he probado
<mimecar> a nivel de software pierdes con diferencia
<guampa> el software de android es bastante malo comparado con las aplicaciones de escritorio
<guampa> salvo que hagas algo bien dificil que es poder correr ambas cosas al mismo tiempo
<Pavilion> pero basicamento yo solo web musica y movies
<Pavilion> nose
<guampa> entonces te conviene cortar por lo sano y poner un entorno liviano
<Pavilion> pero se ven de la fregada
<guampa> LXDE es excelente y se puede hacer que se vea bueno
<guampa> con un poco de trabajo
<Pavilion> pues ya les contaré cuando lo instale
<Pavilion> el remix os
<mimecar> saldrás perdiendo
<Pavilion> quien sabe porque es una version muy nueva y segun es especial para pc
<guampa> y bueno si anda salis ganando y sino salis aprendiendo
<guampa> win-win
<Pavilion> asi es
<Pavilion> igual lo voy a instalar a la par
<Pavilion> para no perder el que tengo
<Pavilion> bueno, gracias amigos
<Pavilion> ahi les estare comentando si se conectan estos proximos dias
#ubuntu-es 2016-03-12
<damian1> hola alguien que pueda y quiera ayudar
<mimecar> haz la pregunta y ya te contestarán
<mimecar> sin saber la duda es bastante complicado
<damian1> bueno resulta que tengo problemas con las resoluciones de mi monitor varias no me aparecen realice un tutorial primeramente en elementary y funciono, ahora estoy haciendo el mismo en xubuntu 14.04 pero no me toma la resolucion que quiero
<damian1> http://blog.desdelinux.net/no-te-aparecen-las-resoluciones-que-quieres-en-la-configuracion-de-pantalla-de-ubuntu/
<damian1> la resolución que necesito es 1280x720_60.00
<mimecar> tienes un Live USB a mano verdad?
<damian1> si
<mimecar> ¿cuál es el paso en el que te quedas?
<damian1> pues lo realice, me da la opcion de seleccionarlo, pero no lo aplica
<damian1> me aparece 1280x720 pero al seleccionarlo no lo aplica
<damian1> y realice el mismo procedimiento en elementary freya y andubo a la perfeccion
<damian1> :-/
<mimecar> ya, pero no estás usando la misma versión que en Xubuntu
<damian1> bueno pero ese tutorial es para 14.04 que es el que estoy usando
<mimecar> para Ubuntu 14.04
<damian1> ah ok en xubuntu ese no funciona?
<damian1> y que puedo hacer
<mimecar> puedes tener diferencias entre Ubuntu y Xubuntu
<damian1> ok y como le hago en xubuntu entonces?
<mimecar> ¿qué driver estás usando en la tarjeta gráfica?
<damian1> es ina intel onboard
<AlexLikeRock> Gráficos?
<AlexLikeRock> O que dispositivo?
<mimecar> ¿te acepta la configuración de otras resoluciones?
<damian1> si todas menores
<AlexLikeRock> Intel ,no necesita drivers especiales
<AlexLikeRock> Ya está incluido dentro del kernel linux
<damian1> 1024x768 es la que me deja usar
<mimecar> si te deja con resoluciones menores, puede ser que no soporte esa resolución con el driver que tienes
<damian1> y que driver puedo instalar?
<AlexLikeRock> Cual resolución necesitas? Damian1
<mimecar> sólo tienes ese
<damian1> 1280x720
<AlexLikeRock> Agregalo manualmente
<AlexLikeRock> Busca el programa "xrand"
<AlexLikeRock> Algo asi
<AlexLikeRock> Ese te permite agregar más resoluciones
<damian1> Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<damian1> esa es la grafica
<AlexLikeRock> Ese dato no lo nesesito
<AlexLikeRock> No se necesita otro driver
<damian1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15361915/
<AlexLikeRock> Ya instalaste ese programa ?
<AlexLikeRock> Hay uno que tiene entorno grafico
<damian1> si tu ves la pude agregar pero no me deja aplicarla
<AlexLikeRock> Se llama " arand"
<damian1> no use sudo xrandr
<AlexLikeRock> O "drand"
<AlexLikeRock> Busca ese con entorno grafico
<AlexLikeRock> Para q lo selecciones más facilmente
<damian1> ahi estoy instalndo no
<AlexLikeRock> La resolución q esta disponible
<damian1> ahora si me dejo!!!!
<damian1> :-D
<AlexLikeRock> Q bien
<damian1> sos un capo!!! gracias a ti y también mimecar!!!
<AlexLikeRock> Espera . no cantes victoria
<AlexLikeRock> Pon atencion
<damian1> dime
<AlexLikeRock> Vas a reiniciar, si la resolución sigue mal,  tendrás q abrirlo como root, con el comando "gksu arand" (o como se llame el programa)
<AlexLikeRock> O lo abres con sudo,
<AlexLikeRock> Sudo arand
<AlexLikeRock> Asi con poderes de root
<AlexLikeRock> Si se grabará permanente
<AlexLikeRock> Listo
<AlexLikeRock> Reinicia y nos platicas
<damian1> me olvidaba tiene otro problema cada vez que inicia sale desvirtuado el fondo de pantalla
<AlexLikeRock> Q significa eso?
<AlexLikeRock> Desvirtuado?
#ubuntu-es 2016-03-13
<AlexLikeRock> un poco de pirateria por aki....
<AlexLikeRock> http://goalxlife.blogspot.mx/2016/03/caricaturas-torrent-torrente.html
#ubuntu-es 2017-03-06
<dannyLopez> Buenas, una manito, quiero hacer un backup de una carpeta a otra a determinada hora, ¿Por dónde empiezo a buscar?
<mimecar> dannyLopez, rsync + cron
<dannyLopez> mimecar: Algo estoy leyendo
<dannyLopez> Pero no entiendo una cosa. :O
#ubuntu-es 2017-03-07
<ATENGUAJO> dir
<erm3nda> rm * -fr
<erm3nda> del *
<dannyLopez> Hola. o/
<l080> buenas gente
<mimecar> hola l080
<Chullachaky> Estimados compañeros
<Chullachaky> tengo un problema grande; mi disco de mi Pc esta con un problema
<Chullachaky> todo paso; porque hubo un corte de Luz (energía) y ahora no puedo leer el disco
<mimecar> con un live usb no te deja?
<Chullachaky> me sale como si fuera una particion unallocated
<mimecar> comprueba con gparted si aparecen particiones
<Chullachaky> Compa ni visualiza con el live cd;  con el Gparte si visualiza y me sale ese mensaje unllocated
<Chullachaky> peor no quiero darle formato
<Chullachaky> quiero la informacion que tengo ahi
<mimecar> un corte de luz no debería fastidiar la tabla de particiones
<mimecar> ¿no tenías un backup en un disco externo?
<Chullachaky> eso es lo que paso; se fue la Luz  ... prendi el equipo y no me visualizaba la informacion
<Chullachaky> no es de mi compu comun y silvestre
<Chullachaky> mi disco es un WD (Wester Digital )
<Chullachaky> WD Blue de 1 Tera
<mimecar> prueba con alguna herramienta de recuperación pero es complicado
<Chullachaky> cuando prendi la compu decia inserte el disco
<Chullachaky> no sabes alguna herramienta
<Chullachaky> para poder
<Chullachaky> probar
<mimecar> revisa este enlace: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<dannyLopez> Pregunta ¿El crontab diferencia el espacio o hay que meterlo entre comillas?
<mimecar> usa comillas
<dannyLopez> O sea /home/personal/New\ Folder o "/home/personal/New\ Folder"
<mimecar> si usas comillas no pones \
<dannyLopez> Entiendo
<dannyLopez> Quedaría rsync -avzb --inplace --delete "/home/personal/Carpeta Origen/" "/home/personal/Carpeta backup"
<dannyLopez> ¿?
<mimecar> prueba el comando y lo sabrás
<mimecar> es independiente de cron
<dannyLopez> Vale, pensé que tenía que ver con cron y cómo lo llama
<dannyLopez> Pues el comando solo, funciona, pero el crontab no me lo lanza cada */5
<dannyLopez> */5 ** * *damunozrsync -avzb --inplace --delete "/media/damunoz/Nuevo vol/ISOs/" "/media/damunoz/Nuevo vol/Backup"
<dannyLopez> ^ /etc/crontab
<erm3nda> hola dannyLopez
<erm3nda> como sabes que no lo lanza?
<erm3nda> no es lo mismo error que no ser lanzado
<erm3nda> estás usando un comando que necesita root usando un crontab de un usuario normal?
#ubuntu-es 2017-03-08
<wendico> alquien por aqui, a un usuario no le arranca el entorno grafico de repente, se le queda en la consola, cual es el comando para arrancar la ui?
<root____8> hola
<wendico> perfecto, ya estas aqui jeje
<root____8> jejeje
<root____8> Gracias wndico
<root____8> fijate que tengo problemas para arrancar el modo grafico de ubuntu
<root____8> hola alguien por aqui
<root____8> ?¡
<wendico> si yo estoy
<wendico> a ver, en la consola escribe:
<wendico> sudo startx
<root____8> sudo startx
<wendico> y pones tu contraseña
<wendico> no pero no en este chat,
<wendico> en ubuntu
<root____8> estoy chateando desde la maquina que tien el problema
<wendico> i como lo haces?
<wendico> todo desde las letras negras?
<root____8> lo que pasa que si me deja entrar al recovery mode
<wendico> madre mia eres un genio jaja sabes abrir el chat en consola pero no startx hehe
<root____8> y desde ahi entre a la consola a intentar instalar los drivers y todo
<wendico> que no hay que instalar ningun driver
<wendico> es muy facil, tu arrancas todo normal
<wendico> nada de modo recuperacion todo normal
<wendico> y donde se para?
<wendico> en unas letras negras no?
<wendico> eso es la consola, las letras negras
<root____8> ohhh ya
<wendico> luego cuando se pare
<root____8> oye
<root____8> oye
<root____8> vino mi jefe
<root____8> me tengo que ir
<wendico> si no ha arrancado el escritorio grafico
<wendico> escribes
<wendico> startx
<wendico> okeys, np
<root____8> mmm para entrar nuevamente y localizarte?
<root____8> o como te contacto?
<wendico> tal i como lo has hecho ahora
<root____8> ok, ya regreso entonces
<wendico> en este canal habra mas gente tambien, no solo yo
<wendico> seguro que alguien contesta en un rato
<root____8> gracias
<dannyLopez> Curioso usuario. wendico
<wendico> me?
<wendico> osea, yo?
<wendico> jeje
<wendico> o el root ese?
<wendico> el root ese para mi que estaba trolleando
<dannyLopez> root____8:
<dannyLopez> ¿Por qué trollenado?
<wendico> si, o era un troll, o estaba intentando hackear la maquina de alquien.....
<wendico> por cierto que creo que sigue conectado, seguro que lee esto
<samfumon> Buenas
<wendico> como puede ser que sepas por ejemplo, conectar a irc y chatear por la consola, pero que no seas capaz de escribir startx en consola
<dannyLopez> ¿Por qué deduces eso?
<dannyLopez> samfumon: o/
<wendico> y porque dice cosas de "instalar los drivers"
<wendico> en ubuntu se instalan drivers?
<dannyLopez> Usuario Win2 promedio (Diría yo)
<wendico> pues eso, usuario win2 promedio pero sabe conectar irc en consola de ubuntu? strange
<wendico> ni siquiera yo se
<dannyLopez> Irssi, jajaja
<wendico> y como no le arranca X se pone en modo recuperacion a instalar drivers?? jaja
<wendico> los unicos drivers que se instalan antes de iniciar X que yo sepa, son los de por ejemplo, un Array de discos o discos scsi
<dannyLopez> Por cierto, las letras no son las negras, son las blancas.
<wendico> ah es verdad jeje
<wendico> por lo menos he intentado ayudarle xd
<wendico> y encima se va porque "viene su jefe"? jaja
<wendico> para mi que esta trasteando con un servidor linux de su curro para ver si roba algo de informacion
<dannyLopez> Las posibilidades son infinitas
<wendico> o esque el jefe va a su casa? o esque el se lleva el pc al curro?
<wendico> xd, ha sido muy divertido
<dannyLopez> No es necesario, yo estoy en mi trabajo y estamos chateando.
<dannyLopez> samfumon: ¿Quién es el tal Catholic_Nas?
<samfumon> Ni idea
<samfumon> Yo he entrado pocas veces aqui
<dannyLopez> Que extraño, te nombró en un privado y a ti y a tarrasquero y a un par que no recuerdo ahora
<samfumon> Hubo un día que por privado me preguntó si era nuevo
<dannyLopez> Se ven de personajes a personajes
<wendico> yo la verdad q es la primera vez que entro en ubuntu-es, como se ingles, siempre voy a ubuntu normal
<wendico> el usuario root ese empezo a pregunta en ubuntu y le mandaron para aqui, ni me habia percatado que este canal existia
<dannyLopez> Éééxito, jajaja
<samfumon> Yo normalmente entraba al chat de IRC-Hispano
<samfumon> lo conocí antes que este de freenode
<wendico> danny pero tu tienes tu pc en el trabajo? o simplemente conectas con el ordenador de tu trabajo? no es lo mismo que el root ese hehe
<dannyLopez> Un Pc del trabajo conectado al IRC.
<wendico> esque sigo dandole vueltas al usuario ese jaja, no me cuadra nada
<dannyLopez> Igual yo.
<wendico> a ver si "se va su jefe" y nos lo explica
<dannyLopez> Esperemos que sí, yo me voy a almorzar
<dannyLopez> ¿Cómo puedo leer los correos de mail (usuario@localhost) en un cliente?
<samfumon> con mail
<dannyLopez> samfumon: En un cliente. :O
<dannyLopez> Busco este error y no obtengo mayor información rsync error: some files/attrs were not transferred (see previous errors) (code 23) at main.c(1183) [sender=3.1.1]
<samfumon> pues lo siento dannyLopez , no te se ayudar
<dannyLopez> samfumon: Gracias, instalé el Thunderbird y agregué una cuenta Unix Mailspool (Movemail)
<dannyLopez> Y luego simplemente, clic derecho > Recibir mails. :)
<dannyLopez> IMHO mail debería tener alguna GUI.
#ubuntu-es 2017-03-09
<yo_> yo
<yo_> hola
<yo_> ya no
<_MrX__> Buenas tardes
<R7Cd> ebooks
<popo1> hola con todos
<popo1> alguien habla español?
<popo1> hola
<Lopulus> hola gente: acabo de editar /etc/resolv.conf ya que habia algunas paginas que no funcionaba ok y ademas no podia actualizar soft. le puse 8.8.8.8 y todo perfecto, el tema es que cuando apago la computadora ese dns vuelve al original. hay alguna manera de que quede siempre asi?
<mefista> buenas noches gente
<mefista> quiero hacer un blog de ubuntu alguien interasado en formar un rupo de investigacion
#ubuntu-es 2017-03-10
<ivedci89> hola casi nunca molesto ni pregunto nada, pero necesito saber que pasó en ubuntu 16 con los paquetes jack audio connection kit????
<ivedci89> No logro grabar el escritorio con sonidos de sistema + microfono como era antes... no encuentro los paquetes
<ivedci89> en ubuntu 14 yo mismo lo hacia
<ivedci89> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_N2IlMPb5M&html5=1
<ivedci89> :-D
<n3_> wenass
<gelvezz23> hola a todos
<gelvezz23> necesito ayuda
<gelvezz23> alguien sabe como la escritura de una usb
<andujar> Hola
<lifernux> buenas noches
<lifernux> tengo un problema para instalar ubuntu 16.1
<lifernux> con una grafica nvidia 970
<lifernux> despues del grub la pantalla deja de recibir señal
<lifernux> he visto que a mas gente le ha pasado pero no encuentro la solucion
<lifernux> ayuda por favor
#ubuntu-es 2017-03-11
<dannyLpz> Buenas
<dannyLpz> ¿Cómo puedo hacer para que me detecte mi mouse wireless usb?
<dannyLpz> Es decir, ya lo detecta y sale en el dmesg, pero no funciona
<ivedci89> hola mundo
<LukePatterson> Hola
#ubuntu-es 2017-03-12
<ladd> hola mundo
<sirix> saludos
<Fiuncho> Buenos dias gente
<Fiuncho> Estoy buscando ayuda con un problemilla que me esta sacando de mis casillas por que ya no se me ocurre que hacer, he subido un resumen al foro en español de ubuntu, si alguien me puede echar una mano se lo agradecere eternamente
<Fiuncho> el enlace en cuestion al resumen:
<Fiuncho> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/192070#.WMU7XfnhDDc
<Fiuncho> Gracias! :*
<Guest96690> hola
<Guest96690> quien me ayuda, trato de crear una usb de xubuntu 16.04.2 pero no logro que inicie perocon el ubuntu 14 no hay problema
<Guest96690> Who helps me, I try to create a usb of xubuntu 16.04.2 but I do not get it to start, but with xubuntu 14 there is no problem
<victoriano> hola!
#ubuntu-es 2018-03-05
<hibero> hola
#ubuntu-es 2018-03-06
 * acacio hola 👀
<fabi0> hola
<fabi0> alguien de la comunidad ubuntu?
<Milor> Buenas, espero que me podais ayudar, uso Lubuntu 17.10 conectado a una pantalla y al cerrar la tapa solo puedo poner "bloquear, suspender o apagar"
<Milor> Cuando me gustaría que no hiciera nada.
<Milor> Probe varias cosas que encontré por google pero no conseguí conseguirlo :S
<Tarrasquero> Milor: en preferencias no tienes nada?
<Tarrasquero> Milor: usas una pantalla secundaria?
<Tarrasquero> por HDMI?
<Milor> Uso pantalla secundaria por VGA
<Milor> es un portatil algo viejuno
<Milor> Tambien lo miré en la configuracion de pantalla pero nada....
<Milor> Si conseguí que me apague la pantalla del portatil cuando inicio la sesion
<Tarrasquero> Milor: sudo apt-get xrand
<Tarrasquero> Milor: sudo apt-get install xrand
<Milor> Ahora configuré logind.conf pero ahora no tengo monitor cercan
<Milor> voy a instalar la aplicacion a ver
<Tarrasquero> Milor: es cli
<Milor> Cli?
<Tarrasquero> necesitas un script y asignarle un atajo de teclado
<Tarrasquero> cli=por consola
<Milor> xrand no tengo ese paquete
<Milor> Ah! Vale cliente es el terminal :)
<Tarrasquero> Milor: por eso te dije que lo instalaras
<Milor> Lubuntu no tiene ese paquete
<Tarrasquero> deberia
<hbautista> Milor, debería
<hbautista> Tal como dice Tarrasquero
<Milor> sudo apt install xrand Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho Creando árbol de dependencias        Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete xrand
<hbautista> Si no lo encuentras, no tienes habilitados todos los repositorios
<Milor> uhm voy a ver
<Tarrasquero> eso...
<Tarrasquero> este es un ejemplo para HDMI: https://github.com/Tarrasquero/Script-Bash-HDMI-para-notebook
<Tarrasquero> ese es el que yo uso
<Milor> Pero yo no necesito apagar o encender el VGA/HDMI
<Milor> Lo que necesito es que al cerrar la tapa no me bloquee el sistema (o me lo suspenda o apague, no puedo elegir otra cosa)
<Tarrasquero> ha
<Milor> El unico repositorio que no tengo es el "Socios de Canonical"
<hbautista> Configuración de energía
<hbautista> Me parece que por ahí van los tiros..
<Milor> Si, se que debería estar ahí
<Tarrasquero> Milor: eso mismo te dije
<Milor> pero no existe una opcion que ponga "no hacer nada"
<Milor> Solo las tres opciones que he dicho
<Milor> bloquear, suspender o apagar
<Milor> Ni un check para desactivar
<Milor> ahora edite el logind.conf
<Milor> tengo que reiniciar y probar (cuando tenga un monitor)
<hbautista> root@elrond:~# apt search power-manager
<hbautista> En mi caso, estoy usando Mate.. y si veo que está la opción de "no hacer nada"
<Milor> Si, tiene que ver con la aplicación de gestion de energia... ains
<Milor> exit
#ubuntu-es 2018-03-07
<Milor> Buenas de nuevo, todavía no conseguñí que al cerrar la tapa no hiciera nada :(
<Milor> Buenas, al final conseguí que al cerrar la tapa Lubuntu no hiciera nada, tienes que poner "suspender" y en el applet elegir "modo presentacion" ;)
<anikras> nickserv identify 44519736
<acacio>  info
 * acacio hola 👀
<Tarrasquero> buenas
 * acacio pasen linda noche , que la luz les ilumine y gue en su caminar 
#ubuntu-es 2018-03-08
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<gustavolm> buenas tardes
<Tarrasquero> o/
<gustavolm> tengo unq problema inskcape solo m,e carga las fuentes del sistema
<gustavolm> nada mas
<Tarrasquero> gustavolm: tienes fuentes en tu home?
#ubuntu-es 2018-03-09
<acacio> k info
 * acacio hola 👀
<Tarrasquero> o/
#ubuntu-es 2018-03-10
<Guest32723> Buenos Dias, como puedo establecer el cursor fijo, sin tener que intruducir nomodeset al principio. Gracias.
<AndresMad> hola
<Tarrasquero> o/
#ubuntu-es 2018-03-11
<jon_> hola mi bateria marca 99 de carga y se descarga hasta 93 y la pc se apaga pero la carga dura como 2 horas mas o menos no se que hacer para arreglarlo ya le instal powertop
 * acacio hola 👀
#ubuntu-es 2019-03-05
<ivedci89> https://culturizando.com/10-beneficios-de-escuchar-musica-clasica/
<zuhaitz> Hola...
#ubuntu-es 2019-03-06
<GridCube> hi
#ubuntu-es 2019-03-10
<ivedci89> hola buena noche alguien que pueda ayudarme? estoy ocupando pcmanfm en lxde de ubuntu 18... y necesito poner un menu contextual a las carpetas para añadir sus archivos recursivamente a audacious.
<ivedci89> conozco audacious -e '/dir/carpeta/en/cuestion' en terminal me funciona, pero no se donde agregarlo a pcmanfm
<GridCube> hi
<GridCube> mmm
<ivedci89> hola
<GridCube> ivedci89, https://wiki.manjaro.org/index.php?title=CUSTOM_ACTIONS_FOR_PCmanFM-Qt
<GridCube> parece bastante sencillo
<ivedci89> gracias GridCube estoy abriendo el link
<ivedci89> si seguro pero a pesar de googlear un rato no daba con la solucion por eso indague aca... en nautilus esta medianamente facil con actions... pero pcmanfm... ni idea
<GridCube> i si
<ivedci89> bastante rebuscado,pero bue, salio lo hice andar GridCube
<ivedci89> Gracias.
<GridCube> haha
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> ahora sabes hacer entradas de opendesktop :P ivedci89
<ivedci89> dentro de un .desktop en el .local/share/file-manager/actions...  tuve que escribir entre otras cosas, Exec=audacious -e '%u'"
<ivedci89> ahora selecciono una carpeta y se la mando al aucadious viuuuJuuuu
<ivedci89> :-D
<ivedci89> Gracias Gracias... se me re abrio la cabeza puedo hacer ahora que pcmanfm haga lo que se me ocurra jaja
<redgravesystem> exit
<ivedci89> jajajaja a mi me pasa lo mismo que a redgravesystem
#ubuntu-es 2020-03-03
<albert> hola
<albert> alguien por aquí?
<ivedci> hola tengo un netbook sin display al cual con la ayuda de un monitor externo le he instalado ubuntu...
<ivedci> pero al arrancar el sistema no se ve mas que el puntero y un fondo violeta
<ivedci> pareciero que el escritorio está en foncionamiento pero desde la salida al "monitor original" entonces yo en este no veo nada
<ivedci> ayuda por favor
#ubuntu-es 2020-03-07
<haroldv> buenas tares
<haroldv> tarde
<GridCube> hola haroldv
#ubuntu-es 2020-03-08
<andres_> hola muy buenas tardes saludos amigos soy de venezuela
<andres_> uso ubuntu 18.04
<andres_> quien ha usado en paquete vlan
